#ubuntu-se 2011-02-28
<realubot> Vad görs?
<virtuald> borde sova
<realubot> virtuald: Ska du upp tidigt?
<virtuald> ja
<realubot> Usch.
<virtuald> har egentligen ingen tid att passa men saker att göra
<realubot> Aha.
<virtuald> om du vill se något snyggt och har compiz med visual bell påslagen och wobbly plugin aktiverad så skriv while :;do echo \\a;done i en terminal
<virtuald> ctrl-c när du tröttnar
<Philip5> jag kör benchmarks och kollar på oscarsgalan
 * virtuald benchar din mamma
<Philip5> hård natt alltså
<Philip5> tsss
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> virtuald: Jag kör inte med Compiz.
<realubot> Jag har inte lust att gå och lägga mig.
<virtuald> :>
<Philip5> heja kwin!
<Philip5> buu för compiz
<virtuald> vad är dåligt med compiz?
<Philip5> att det inte är kwin
<virtuald> att det inte följer med kde? ok
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> kde rules!
<virtuald> använde du compiz innan kwin började efterapa det?
<Philip5> jag provade det men tyckte det mest var lull-lull som 3d cuben och annat jag inte använde
<virtuald> ok
<realubot> Använder ni Conky?
<realubot> Det bästa med Conky är skuggor på fönster. Jag tror att jag har läst att det går att fixa på annat sätt.
<dagon_> ofta det bästa är skuggor :P
<dagon_> kwin krashar dessutom hela tiden
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Compiz menar jag. :D
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Kul.
<realubot> Det är för mycket pill med conky. :S
<tnta> mkt pill blire
<dagon_> så mycket är det inte
<dagon_> du får ju ett cheat sheet
<dagon_> http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<dagon_> http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<realubot> Jo, men conky-grejen jag laddade ner vill jag ska regga mig på en vädersajt, installera cairo m.m.
<dagon_> nån specialplugin?
<realubot> Äh, var något jag hittade i omgubuntu.co.uk.
<dagon_> ok
<realubot> Jag dissar det.
<dagon_> jag brukar skita i sånt
<dagon_> skriv ett eget script
<dagon_> http://www.temperatur.nu/
<dagon_> de ger dig t.o.m. koden
<dagon_> http://wiki.temperatur.nu/index.php/API
<dagon_> jag har så att jag kör scriptet i terminalen och väljer ort själv
<dagon_> men man kan ju lätt modifiera för att trycka ut infon i conky
<dagon_> http://www.temperatur.nu/forum/linux/conky-med-lite-temperatur-nu-funktioner-t1877.html
<dagon_> se så lätt jag gör det för dig realubot :D
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> var visst rss
<realubot> dagon_: Nej, jag dissar COnky. Så kul är det inte.
<dagon_> your loss :P
<Philip5> dagon_: vadå då?
<Philip5> eller hur då då?
<dagon_> vilket :P
<Philip5> <dagon_> your loss :P
<dagon_> att han dissar conky
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> dagon_: har du tagit din tupplur nu?
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> 2 timmar blev det
<Philip5> skönt
<dagon_> mycket :)
<Philip5> kollar något på oscarsgalan då?
<Philip5> lite så där halvspännande
<Philip5> orgie i övertrevligheter
<dagon_> inte ett dugg
<dagon_> orkar inte med sånt
<dagon_> precis som melodifestivalen
<dagon_> känns som jippon för att pensionärer ska ha nåt att se fram emot
<Philip5> jo
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> har du provat att lägga en subsurface på cube?
<dagon_> det blir en diamant :P
<dagon_> om du ökar subdivision views till 4 blir det en zeppelinare
<Philip5> blir det bara inte lite underligt kantig boxgrej?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> du kanske har bra fantasi?! ;)
<dagon_> nästan lite roligt detta
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> men åh
<dagon_> skulle aldrig valt silke som material
<dagon_> ska se om jag kan trycka ut som film
<dagon_> kan man trycka render animation och sen spara?
<dagon_> har inte riktigt greppat det där
<dagon_> bara bilder
<dagon_> nu ska du få se Philip5 :P
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/0001-0160.avi
<Philip5> gick det fort att simulera?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> ingen subsurface så det var rätt lätt
<dagon_> kanske 10s
<dagon_> med OpenGL render gick det fortare
<dagon_> jag har satt framerate till 30 nu
<dagon_> och lagt till ett golv
<dagon_> stör mig dock på att "sängen" syns genom tyget
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> du får nog subdivida den mer om du inte ska få några sådana där att den syns igenom
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> denim har betett sig bäst hittills
<dagon_> nu har jag bara kört standard settings
<Philip5> snart så äger du maxjezy i blender ;)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> hade varit fint att göra ett sovrum eller nåt
<dagon_> kunde man haft "riktigt" tyg på sängen osv
<Philip5> bara att börja
<dagon_> åh, jäklar
<dagon_> subdivision views 4
<dagon_> nu börjar det gå åt minne här för att renderera :P
<dagon_> fps: 0.15
<dagon_> 30 frames rendererade av 160
<dagon_> om jag skickar projektfilen till dig. kan du prova att renderera den Philip5?
<dagon_> 153MB minne nu jämfört med 12 i vanliga fall :P
<dagon_> vi skulle kunna be maxjezy renderera den, haha :D
<realubot> Tur att Adblock finns.
<realubot> Hemskt att gå in på Aftonbladet utan Adblock.
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> dagon_: inte just nu för jag är påväg att stänga ner för ikväll men imorgon kanske om du vill
<dagon_> ah okej :)
<dagon_> det går så bra så :)
<realubot> Sover ni?
<maxjezy> jo
<antii> maxjezy: muu
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<andol> morgon
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Barre> har alla haft en trevlig helg?
<antii> aarå
<antii> sj
 * realubot är trött efter att ha vaktat kanalen hela natten.
<Barre> jovars, svärföäldrarna har varit på besök hela helgen.. .så att... jorå...
<t^> ^^
<Barre> och efter att jag sågat av grenen jag satt på när jag konfade pf på min openbsd i kombination med en felaktig fstab så har jag lärt mig ganska mycket om bsd.. O.o
<realubot> Finns det något bra feedreader-plugin till Chromium? Jag vill ha RSS-läsaren i webbläsaren.
<realubot> Ubte gnail. :S
<realubot> *Inte
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> så var det måndag igen..
<realubot> Japp. Dags för ännu en ledig dag.
<Anarieth> god morgon
<cHarNe2> realubot: varför inte googlereader?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag gillar det inte.
<cHarNe2> realubot: ok, funkar smidigt med mobilen.
<cHarNe2> Barre: är openbsd kul?
<bamsefar> Nä
<Barre> cHarNe2: lite annorlunda, och jag tycker det är roligt att lära sig nya saker :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan!!
<HeMan> Barre!!
<HeMan> Barre: jag gjorde världens nyttigaste blåbärssylt(TM) i helgen och tänkte på ditt råd om habanero...
<Barre> HeMan: inte riktigt samma sak, men kul att du tog till dig det O.o
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade habanero i
<bamsefar> Vafan
<Barre> habanero i blåbärssylt... det var något nytt...
<HeMan> habanero, ingefära, honung och blåbär
<HeMan> 100% nyttigheter!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad är grejen med dig och ingefära?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag gick ner mig i ingefärs-träsket före jul någon gång
<bamsefar> Okej?
<HeMan> bamsefar: och jag vet inte om jag ens ska försöka ta mig ur det... :9
<HeMan> *:)
<bamsefar> Doit!
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur går det med ditt hemmanät?
<amelia> hej bamsefar!
<Barre> bamsefar: framåt, i mitten av mars kommer kabeltattarna och drar. håller på att lära mig obsd och pf
<HeMan> Barre: du måste ju kunna ospf med juh!
<HeMan> Barre: och vrrp!
<Barre> HeMan: inte då..
<Coffe> HeMan,  Barre  lunch när ?
<HeMan> Barre: johodå!
<HeMan> Coffe: om två-tre veckor kommer det bli lite lugnare för mig och då ska jag försöka ta en eller två dagar inne på kontoret
<Barre> HeMan: nähä
<Barre> Coffe: vi tat när HeMan kan :)
<Coffe> Barre, ok
<Coffe> Barre,  behöver de där batteriet oxå :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: säg åt Barre att han minst måste kunna ospf och vrrp!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha
<HeMan> bamsefar: att han inte behöver kunna bgp, eigrp och hsrp
<bamsefar> Alla behöver kunna BGP.
<bamsefar> amelia: Hej hej!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag vill också luncha med dig!
<HeMan> vi kanske måste planera in en nörd-helg då vi träffas i lämplig lokal, har med lite rolig hårdvara och lite roliga idéer och sen nördar loss!
<bamsefar> Det låter skoj!
<bamsefar> Vem har lokal?
<andol> HeMan: Om inte annat så gillar jag konceptet *-helg, då det ju gör det betydligt lättare för mig att hälsa på er 08:or då än under en vardag :)
<amelia> ja, då kan jag ta med mina alphaburkar så kan vi byggs VMS-kluster! :D
<bamsefar> :D
 * bamsefar bär INTE 
<amelia> bamsefar: inte? *sesötut*
<bamsefar> Ameh
<speakman_> hm - fler som haft problem med att gnome-settings-daemon hänger sig?
<realubot> Vad är gone-settings-daemon?!?
<HeMan> "jag har ingen aning om var han är men han är nog tillbaka inom en kvart", hur vet man det?
<cHarNe2> HeMan: erfarenheter?
<kodein> HeMan: "Jag är tillbaks om en kvart"
<HeMan> kodein: iofs så sa han före "jag har inte sett honom idag, han borde vara här" så jag tror inte det
<kodein> tja, man brukar ju veta ungefär när folk dyker upp efter ett tag
<HeMan> jag har nog för mycke slump-beteenden hos mina kollegor då
<HeMan> har jag inte sett dom vet jag inte om dom är i australien eller bara på toan
<phnom> realubot: Den demon som håller reda på inställningarna i gnome.
<phnom> :P
<phnom> Eller ja, "gone-settings-daemon" är nog den demon som håller rätt på alla försvunna inställningar.
 * phnom har 101% batteritid kvar :O
<HeMan> phnom: får jag bomma lite ström av dig då?
 * phnom ger HeMan lite ström
<HeMan> phnom: power over ip!
<phnom> :D
<HeMan> vilket straff det är att jobba med FlexLM-licenser!
<speakman> +1
<HeMan> jag försöker registrera 5 st nodlåsta Intel Fortan licenser
<HeMan> och det verkar kunna ta exakt hur lång tid som helst...
<speakman> Fortan? Fortran?
<HeMan> fortran
<speakman> HeMan: låt mig gissa...du jobbar inom bankväsendet..? :)
<HeMan> speakman: nope, HPC
<HeMan> bankväsendet kör väl Cobol hela dagarna?
<speakman> Ja det också :)
<kodein> High Performance Cobol
<HeMan> wicked!
<speakman> HeMan: är det KTH? eller vilket annat HPC? :)
<HeMan> speakman: Scania
<speakman> ah!
<realubot> Ah! https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/elnmibmpefhmfgphdphdncoogpbfmlbp
<HeMan> speakman: eller rättare sagt, jag är konsult på South Pole men är uthyrd till Scania
<realubot> Ambiance theme till Chromium.
<speakman> HeMan: se där! vad gör du mer än bråkar med licenser? :D
<realubot> phnom: Jaha.
<HeMan> speakman: driftar och utvecklar kluster
<HeMan> speakman: mest HPC kluster
<realubot> NoScript för Chromium?
<speakman> HeMan: okidoke - unix antar jag? ok
<HeMan> speakman: linux
<speakman> realubot: tack, jag lade in allihopa (även de från underlänkarna där). Som bäddat för trubbel känner jag. :)
<HeMan> men det är ju same same
<speakman> HeMan: till och med :)
<speakman> jo jo, men ibland ska "dom" ju ha sånt som kostar dyrt. Av princip.
<HeMan> däremot slutar flera applikationer supporta AIX så mer och mer körs på Linux på skrivbordet
<speakman> SÃ¥n utveckling gillar vi...
<HeMan> jepp!
<speakman> http://pastebin.com/JtUiB8TD
<speakman> Min hängande gnome-settings-daemon
<HeMan> bamsefar: hade du bara kört equal cost multipath på routrar?
<bamsefar> Jo
<OrangeCat> Hej, spicekörvar.
<speakman> HeMan: generisk fråga - funkar det bra att jobba via bemanningsföretag?
<HeMan> speakman: vet ej
<HeMan> speakman: om du inte anser att konsultbolag är bemanningsföretag
<speakman> okej, jag bara förutsatte ett bemanningsföretag. Men principen skiljer väl inte allt för mycket, eller? :)
<HeMan> vet inte riktigt, har ingen koll på dom som kallar sig bemanningsföretag
<HeMan> hmm, undra vad det är för skillnad mellan konsultbolag och bemanningsföretag
<HeMan> för mig så har bemanningsföretag en sämre klang, men det kanske bara är jag
<realubot> Jag tror att bemanningsföretag ofta sätter lönen efter en snittlön på arbetsplatsen. Samma sak gäller kanske inte konsulter?
<andol> HeMan: Är det inte så att konsultföretag åtminstone historiskt har tillhandahållet mer spetskompetens, men att skillnaden har börjat luckras upp, då fler och fler säljer "konsulter"?
<HeMan> andol: jo det var det jag tänkte med
<HeMan> andol: tidigare har det varit typ folk i receptionen som ska kunna svara i telefon som varit från bemanningsföretag
<realubot> Dessutom är tanken att en person som jobbar på ett bemanningsföretag ska få fast jobb på arbetsplatsen efter ett tag men konsulten är bara där tillfälligt "på pappret"?
<HeMan> andol: men nu börjar dom ju tom hyra ut chefer
<andol> Sant
<HeMan> realubot: hmm, det har jag aldrig hört
<HeMan> realubot: snarare att "oops, vi har en som är sjuk, kan ni skicka över en gubbe som bär ut internposten?"
<realubot> Nej, jag hittar mest på. Det skulle kunna vara så iaf.
<OrangeCat> En liten fråga: är "chef-att-hyra.se"-reklamen ett skämt eller dylikt, eller allvarligt?
<OrangeCat> Kan man verkligen hyra en chef på riktigt temporärt?
<HeMan> en kompis är uthyrd som CTO på ett större spelföretag nu
<HeMan> han kallar sig iofs konsult
<OrangeCat> CTO...
<OrangeCat> Så många titlar...
<HeMan> så lite tid
<realubot> Oj, oj: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/fortsatt-usla-villkor-efter-omtalad-sjalvmordsvag
<chees> nån som använder monster hdmi kablar?
<bamsefar> chees: Köp random hdmi-kablar, det spelar ingen roll.
<chees> ok
<kodein> lite roll kan det spela
<HeMan> nope
<kodein> jo.
<kodein> man behöver ju se till att skiten inte rasar isär direkt
<HeMan> det förståss
<HeMan> men det blir ingen skillnad på bilden
<kodein> fast de flesta såna där mätningar har väl inte tittat på skillnad i ljudkvalitet?
<HeMan> same same
<kodein> lappjävlar heter det
<OrangeCat> Man måste ha diamantkablar för bäst bildkvalitet ;)
<HeMan> eller nått
<HeMan> och diamant-ögon
<kodein> grafen, kanske
<kodein> det vore smutt
<HeMan> yey, nu börjar det dyka upp SATA-3-SSD'er
<HeMan> 6 Gbit/s!
<kodein> ja, gissa varför dustin t.ex. haft utförsäljning på nuvarande generation?
<HeMan> jag kör med en Intel SSD i en gammal laptop och det var ingen höjdare att köra krypterad disk då...
<speakman> Ja det var ju typiskt... *morr*
<speakman> HeMan: vad rekommenderar du för att benchmarka diskar?
<bamsefar> cat > /dev/urandom > /dev/sda
<bamsefar> Alltid!
<HeMan> speakman: jag har bara använt bonnie++
<HeMan> speakman: men fio ska vara bättre
<kodein> samma som man benchmarkar allt annat med, aftonbladet.se
<HeMan> det enda jag benchmarkar aftonbladet med är om noscript funkar...
<OrangeCat> Undrar vilken räkning AB har i bandbredd...
<OrangeCat> 10 mille i månaden.
<kodein> de gör väl som med sina foton, och stjäl bandbredden.
<HeMan> tror inte dom har så mycke bandbredd, sist jag hörde hade dom bara 2 gbit
<OrangeCat> De har en 486:a i någon garderob i Kiruna.
<HeMan> Kiruna har riktigt bra bandbredd tack vare Esrange
<whomee> Usch vi provade att köra en OCZ Revodrive rev 2 i en produktions build server här, dog på en vecka :/
<HeMan> whomee: vad hade ni för last?
<cHarNe2> whomee: coolt
<HeMan> även trots att SSD ska vara bra så kör vi alltid speglade SSD'er om det är viktiga maskiner
<HeMan> och riktig backup såklart
<whomee> HeMan: vet inte riktigt, jag var inte ansvarig för just det testet, ska höra med han som hade koll på de när han är tillbaka här, men just nu i den andra buildservern kör vi ju 8st SAS diskar och de klarar inte alls av arbetet
<speakman> Mina OCZ Vertex 2 i RAID0 har lite problem att boota ibland. Får upp frågan om jag vill köra i degraderad RAID. Men efter en riktig kallstart så går allt som det ska igen.
<whomee> HeMan: den var tydligen maxad i en vecka innan den la av :P
<whomee> HeMan: bara massa random skrivningar till den dygnet runt så
<HeMan> degraded RAID0???
<speakman> ja :D
<speakman> Jag har *inte* vågat fortsätta! :D
<speakman> Inte borde väl SSD behöva något motsvarande "spin-up time"?
<HeMan> ne, det ska vara instant on
<speakman> ok, jag kan ha ställt ner lite såna tider i BIOS för att påskynda uppstart.
<speakman> Men med tanke på att den tar runt en halv minut på sig att ens visa BIOS gör ju såna tider försumbara. Någon som har en idé om vad det kan bero på?
<whomee> speakman: hur fungerar dom vertex 2 då? tänkte jag skulle köpa två stycken och testa faktiskt
<whomee> för personligt bruk då
 * Barre har aldrig förstått varför striping får kallas RAID0
<Barre> tycker AFT0 är ett bättre förkortning i sådant fall :)
<cHarNe2> JBOD använder jag, funkar hur bra som helst
<HeMan> fast det är ju inte riktigt JBOD, det är ju logik mellan dom
<whomee> det är skönt när ALLA 4 diskar i burken hemma har börjat klicka
<whomee> då märks det att man antingen inte köpt disk på många år eller så har man använt dom lite för mycke
<whomee> dock är det sammanlagda utrymmet på cirka 900gb .. vilket knappt säljs styckvis nuförtiden :P
<speakman> whomee: fick dom i fredags så inte hunnit provat många timmar än
<whomee> speakman: ah ok
<speakman> jag är väl kanske lite besviken på hela uppgraderingen. Från en Q6600 @ 4*2.4GHz, 4GB 1066MHz DDR2 (dual channel), Samsung F1 750GB till en W3680 @ 6*3.33GHz, 24GB 1333MHz ECC DDR3 (trippel channel), 2*120GB stripade OCZ Vertex 2
<HeMan> speakman: var hade du flaskhalsen på den gamla maskinen?
<speakman> Och skillnaden i kompilingstid av linuxkärnan är bara tre ggr snabbare.
<speakman> HeMan: alltihop misstänker jag ;) Men HDD var väl en stor.
<speakman> (fast att få ner byggtiden i det jag håller på med från 45 minuter till 15 gör ju sitt förstås, men jag hade hoppats på mer faktiskt)
<HeMan> Barre: hur var det nu, varför rekommenderades det andra switchar till iSCSI-nät?
<speakman> [   19.420990] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #2. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<cHarNe2> speakman: låter dyrt..
<speakman> cHarNe2: vad?
<cHarNe2> speakman: W3680 @ 6*3.33GHz, 24GB  1333MHz ECC DDR3 (trippel channel), 2*120GB stripade OCZ Vertex 2
<speakman> cHarNe2: nja, det vet jag väl inte. Hamnade en god bit under 20kkr ex moms
<speakman> cHarNe2: motsvarande prestanda hos en HP workstation kan uppgå till nästan femdubbla priset
<speakman> förlåt, tredubbla priset
<HeMan> speakman: hur fort går det andra gången du bygger? dvs make; make clean; time make?
<cHarNe2> speakman: vad gör du på datorn eftersom du behöver så mycket?
<speakman> HeMan: jag tror den låste på 1min, men kan prova!
<speakman> cHarNe2: massiva kompilingar
<cHarNe2> speakman: ok
<HeMan> speakman: kör du make -j N och N=antalet cores+1
<HeMan> speakman: eller bara make -j
<speakman> cHarNe2: bygger för inbyggda system och en "rebuild" innefattar en total omkompiling av varenda liten komponent. Ibland även kompilator.
<speakman> HeMan: make -j13
<HeMan> speakman: men du har "bara" 6 riktiga cores va?
<speakman> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> speakman: antar du provat med -j7?
<HeMan> speakman: det kan vara så att minnesbandbredden börjar bli problem
<cHarNe2> speakman: låter jobbigt :P
 * speakman tillbaka efter major hårdkrasch
<speakman> Jag får 0 grader Celcius i CPU-temp. Hur är det ens möjligt? En Xeon-feature?
<cHarNe2> :D
<speakman> datorn stendog iallafall när den kompilerade som bäst
<speakman> alla kärnor (virtuella inklusive) var på max, sedan stendöd på hårdvarunivå
<speakman> 1m7s på make clean && make -j13
<speakman> samma bygge tar för övrigt 3min på min gamla maskin
<speakman> 3ggr är lite i minsta laget?
<speakman> HeMan: det tog det en halv sekund LÄNGRE tid efter en "make clean && make -j13" igen! :)
<speakman> 1m16 sek på make -j7
<speakman> Förslag på hur man felsöker stenhängningarna?
<speakman> Eftersom den är så inkonsekvent vid boot så känns något rätt instabilt
<speakman> Kunde iaf konstatera att den både hittar båda diskarna i BIOS och även Linux hittar dem enligt "dmesg", men trots det så klagar den på degenerated RAID
<speakman> all IO gör sig förövrigt påmind genom högtalarna... suck
<cHarNe2> låter som kul felsökning till du går och lägger dig, vaknar mitt i natten och har en idé om vad det kan vara :D
<speakman> ...och datorn står tre kilometer bort inne på kontoret...
<speakman> 1m6.9s om jag kör kompileringen på tmpfs
<speakman> Hur är det möjligt att inte se CPU-temperaturen?
<amelia> blunda?
<cHarNe2> :D
<speakman> amelia: den visar ändå inte CPU-temperaturen
<amelia> men om vi ska vara lite allvarliga så har du väl inte rätt programvaror och/eller  drivrutiner installerade, speakman.
<speakman> amelia: vi pratar BIOS... :)
<amelia> ok.
<speakman> Inte direkt #ubuntu-relaterat, men det är ju rätt många skarpa hjärnor här.
<amelia> har du uppgraderat till senaste versionen av bios?
<speakman> japp
<speakman> (den kom levererad med senaste)
<speakman> det är inget våldsamt nytt kort, så... Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
<amelia> ok. ajja, då vet jag inte. har dålig koll på SOHO-grejjer i största allmänhet
<Barre> HeMan: minst separat vlan för att inte blanda iSCSI med annat skit. Men du måste ha tillräckligt med buffers per port på switchen för att få prestanda samt att köra med jumbo-frames.
<amelia> Barre!
<Barre> amelia!!
<amelia> Barre: vad gör farbror idag?
<Barre> amelia: jag sitter och skissar upp tre olika lösningar (baserade på olika tekniker) för att diskutera dessa med kund på fredag. medioker iops och medioker volym = relativt tråkig lösning.. själv då?=
<amelia> Barre: försöker att inte somna och faktiskt få något gjort..
<Barre> amelia: så pass. låter jobbigt, kanske dags för en paus :P
<amelia> är hur trött som helst... fattar inte varför.. är pigg på morgonen med vid lunch sätter tröttheten in.
<Barre> paltkoma?
<amelia> nej, börjar innan lunch
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade för mig att det fanns någon annan switchtyp för just iSCSI
<Barre> HeMan: nej, men det finns switchar som är bättre lämpade för iSCSI, och det är såna med MYCKET buffer (nu är jag van vid fibre channel vilket i jämförelse inte är så mycket) per port. Exempelvis HP Procuve 6600
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> och givetvis flow-control, men det är väl standard idag?
<HeMan> tror det
<HeMan> nån som provat wayland än?
<Barre> HeMan: kollat mina anteckningar, och det finns en brasklapp :) en del switchtillverkare rekommenderar inte att köra flow-control över jumbo-frames, så dubbelkolla med switchmanualen innan du får problem
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: qlogic har ett iSCSI-interface, nån koll på vad som skiljer det från ett vanligt nätkort?
<bamsefar> HeMan: iscsi-hba?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du kan köpa av mig om du vill, jag har ett par över. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: Qlogic 4000, 1 GbE, verkar ha någon hantering av iSCSI i hårdvaran
<HeMan> iSCSI och TCP offloading på kortet verkar vara skillnaden
<HeMan> hur cpu-intensivt är iSCSI?
<HeMan> körs det någon checksumma på den nivån med?
<zChris> VÃ¥r!
<Barre> HeMan: den processar all iSCSI och TCP/IP på HBA-kortet vilket frigör CPU för HOST och möjligör enklare implementation av funktioner som exempelvis iSCSI-boot LUN e.t.c.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har som sagt ett par liggandes. :)
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du kört dom i Linux?
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Rhel5
<amelia> du kör väl ingen rhel?
<HeMan> bamsefar: någon större skillnad mot vanliga nätkort med TCP offloading?
<Barre> HeMan: normalt inte någon extrem skillnad som motiverar priset, men om du får bra pris från bamsefar så varför inte ;P
<bamsefar> amelia: Jag gjorde.
<amelia> bamsefar: aha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du kan boota på dem t.ex.
<Barre> fast det kan du göra utan iSCSI HBA (dock lite klurigare) genom PXE-boota med iSCSI-Init module
<HeMan> gPXE kan iSCSI-boota
<amelia> jag har nog också sånna, fast de har jag aldrig kört i linux..
<HeMan> amelia: du kör väl bara SCSI-over-DECNET?
<Barre> :D
<HeMan> amelia: eller är det RLL-over-DECNET?
<Barre> förmodligen DSSI
<Barre> DSSIoE :P Digital Storage Systems Interconnect over Ethernet :D
 * Barre spammar storage-relaterad humor för sig själv :P
<HeMan> där ser man vad lite jag kan om gamla vaxar...
<Barre> Det sägs ju att DSSI är föregångarn till SCSI, så helt fel är det väl inte :O
<amelia> ni är så elaka...
 * amelia läser om Intelligent Falling..
 * speakman läser "How to fail, and make it look intelligently"
<HeMan> jag brukar roa mig med unitelligent failing...
<HeMan> +n
<speakman> HeMan: kör du några särskilda parametrar till bonnie++ ?
<HeMan> speakman: i stort sett bara -f och -d
<speakman> okej, jag körde utan parametrar och tänkte att den lär påminna mig om några, men den körde igång direkt så jag tror jag låter den fortsätta klart
<speakman> (har ju i princip bara en disk på den så)
<amelia> ganska intreassant faktiskt... den påpekar att teorin om gravitation inte stämmer eftersom att den inte förklarar hur änglar kan flyga, hur jesus kunde stiga mot himmelen och hur satan föll när han kastades ut ur paradiset.
<speakman> HeMan: förstår du något av det här? http://pastebin.com/DSRHpt0K
<speakman> amelia: naturligtvis kan vi inte nyttja en teori som inte ens kan förklara det mest vedertagna av fakta.
<HeMan> speakman: du har riktigt bra read och write, ca 525 MB/s
<speakman> wtf?
<speakman> Låter jävligt bra, men...för bra?
<HeMan> speakman: jag har dålig koll på om det går få ut iops ur den, kanske Barre har koll?
<HeMan> speakman: hade du inte två SSD'er i RAID0?
<speakman> HeMan: jo
<HeMan> speakman: det är ungefär det jag får ut ur mina RAID0-SSD'er
<speakman> okej, men dåså. :)
<HeMan> speakman: jag kör iofs med RAID0 i MD i linux
<speakman> Känns iaf bra att _de_ funkar som det ska. (var lite orolig när dmesg säger (UDMA/133 max 133MB/s)
<speakman> HeMan: samma här, md
<zChris> Opera eller Dolphin för Android?
<speakman> zChris: japp
<zChris> speakman, ?
<speakman> Från det ena till det andra; hur överför man säkrast en-massa-gigabyte-data från en burk till en annan?
<speakman> sätta upp NFS för det känns...overkill
<zChris> speakman, japp
<kodein> scp?
<cHarNe2> scp skulle jag med säga, men hur mcyekt ska du föra över?
<OrangeCat> GAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!
<OrangeCat> Spflflfflttrrrtt... >:(
<OrangeCat> Hrmpfg...
<OrangeCat> Vet någon här inne... typ... något bra att tjäna pengar på?
<zChris> Jobba brukar vara ett ganska så bra sätt :P
<OrangeCat> Vadå jobba?
<OrangeCat> Säger ju sig självt.
<speakman> cHarNe2: under 100GB kanske
<speakman> Körde bonnie++ på en RevoDrive (första gen) och den ger ungefär halva hastigheten. Tror jag måste göra om den från LVM till RAID0...
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: har du någon form av utbildning?
<cHarNe2> speakman: ok ska du göra det en gång bara? och allt i ett svep?
<speakman> jatack :)
<speakman> men med tanke på senaste tidens megahängningar så vore det bra om den kunder återupptas
<cHarNe2> speakman: jag skulle isf göra det med rsynk
<speakman> oki?
<cHarNe2> speakman: pm
<speakman> cHarNe2: tackar! :)
<OrangeCat> cHarNe2: Livets Universitet?
<kodein> OrangeCat: ?
<cHarNe2> kodein: jag tror att det var ett roligt ord-skämt
<kodein> cHarNe2: baserat på vad?
<cHarNe2> kodein: dunno
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: kollat arbetsförmedlingen?
<OrangeCat> Man blir inte rik på sådana skitjobb som förresten aldrig går att söka ändå.
<OrangeCat> Eftersom 2 000 000 andra losers sökt samma jobb samma månad.
<OrangeCat> Och de kräver sjuka meriter och erfarenhet.
<kodein> jobbet vi går igenom ansökningar för nu hade bara 8 sökande.
<zChris> Bra inställning där :)
<OrangeCat> Inställning? Det är ju så...
<zChris> Ja och du kommer vara död om 100 år så varför göra nånting alls?
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: har du inget utbildning eller kompitens och inte är förmögen att plugga är det McD som gäller för dig.
<zChris> lidl!
<OrangeCat> I helvete heller.
<OrangeCat> Kommer leva på bidrag resten av livet innan jag börjar jobba där.
<OrangeCat> Som straff till samhällshelvetet för att det ens existerar dylika jobb.
<zChris> Då får du praktisera överallt
<kodein> lycka till med bidragsfåandet
<kodein> det är fan mer jobb än att jobba många gånger
<zChris> kodein, sweet, ett nytt ord :) Invented i ubuntu-se!
<OrangeCat> Något ska väl det här jävla skitlandet få ge tillbaka för att det suger så.
<cHarNe2> haah
<zChris> Ge tillbaka? till dig OrangeCat?
<zChris> Why? Du har fått gratis utbildning , tandvård osv :<
<zChris> Är väll dags att DU ger tillabaka? :P
<OrangeCat> Gratis lekskola.
<cHarNe2> tycker att vi samlar ihop pengar till OrangeCat så att kan få flytta till 'nam, kina eller laos och få pröva på kommunism, sen är du nog rätt glad över vårt 'samhällshelvete'
<OrangeCat> Alla i Sverige kan ge mig 1 kr om dagen.
<OrangeCat> 9 mille om dagen att bränna.
<OrangeCat> Kostar ingenting för er.
<OrangeCat> Kan t.o.m. betala skatt.
<amelia> kostar ju en krona om dagen..
<OrangeCat> 28-31 kr per månad per skalle.
<OrangeCat> 3 ostburgare.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: för att du ska kunna ligga hemma?
<OrangeCat> Nej. Göra världen bättre.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: och hur planerar du att göra det?
<amelia> du kan ju börja öva på det genom att sluta gnälla så kan vi se sen..
 * kodein får plötsligt uppfattningen att världen vore bättre om OrangeCat inte fick några pengar
<Barre> amelia: +1
<zChris> hur gammal är du OrangeCat? :P
<speakman> Apropå rsync -- finns något bra TimeMachine-liknande system tillgängligt nu för tiden? Körde rsnapshot tidigare, men det verkar ha upphört att utvecklas (iallafall i den riktning jag vill, att köras på klienten och skickas över till lagringsserver)
<kodein> zChris: 14
<zChris> :P
<OrangeCat> Ööööh...
<OrangeCat> Hur stark server har typ... en vanlig större svensk sajt?
<OrangeCat> Typ http://spraydate.spray.se/
<phnom> Arnold ungefär
<cHarNe2> speakman: det går (typ) det skriptet du fick + rsync borde funka
<kodein> runt 80kg i bänkpress
<phnom> Innan han vart senator
<phnom> guvernör*
<cHarNe2> speakman: har funderat på samma
<OrangeCat> Mer än 4 GB RAM?
<OrangeCat> Kan inte tänka mig att SprayDate har fler än en server.
<speakman> Nu blir det politik, men tanken med medborgarlön är rätt intressant imo. Låter "flummigt" i första tankesvängen, men det är nog kanske inte så dumt ändå och samtidigt skrota all byråkrati. Så skulle såna som OrangeCat kunna välja själva om dom vill sitta och spela TV-spel i sin lilla etta hela livet, eller om man vill satsa på sig själv med utbildning och anställning.
<speakman> cHarNe2: jag _misstänker_ att de flesta scriptar själv med --link-dest men en .deb som fixade allt efter ett par frågor hade varit behändigt...
<cHarNe2> speakman: true, men jag vet inte hur man packar ihop deb-filer :D  (så att jag har nått att skylla på)
<amelia> OrangeCat: sparydate är väl kanske inte vanlig större svensk sajt, men jag är rätt övertygad om att de har mer än en server.
<speakman> Samma här. Trots att jag flera gånger behövt gjort det. Varför denna höga tröskel? *bah*
<cHarNe2> amelia: Copyright © 2009 Spray Passagen. :)
<OrangeCat> Hur kan den ha det? Vad är det som tar så mycket kraft? Ytterst få tycks använda den, BTW.
<cHarNe2> speakman: borde räcka med ett script som skapar en fil som länkas i crontab.
<amelia> OrangeCat: till att börja med vill man ha redundans och sen brukar man lägga databaser på egna servrar skilda från webbservrarna.
<speakman> cHarNe2: jo men den lär behöva vara heavy customizable...
<OrangeCat> Borde väl vara bättre att ha en fet server med både webbserver + DB istället för två svagare med webbserver på ena och DB på andra?
<OrangeCat> Liksom... de ska ju prata med varandra.
<OrangeCat> SQL till DB och data tillbaka.
<OrangeCat> Går ju snabbare internt... än genom en nätversksladd?
<kodein> ett kluster för datorbasen, ett par lastbalanserade dattor för webbet
<amelia> OrangeCat: jo, men du har ju i/o att ta hänsyn till också.
<speakman> Man kan ju specialanpassa servrarna till deras respektiva ändamål om man delar upp dem i två
<OrangeCat> Ni menar i fråga om konfigurationsfiler som inte behöver göra antaganden om "vanlig ratio"?
<OrangeCat> Undrar hur många sajter som drivs med förlust eller idéelt trots reklam...
<OrangeCat> Känns som om det finns bara drygt 100 svenska sajter som inte är ren information av någorlunda storlek.
<OrangeCat> Typ Helgon, Emocore, Loading, FZ.se och sådana.
<OrangeCat> Exkluderar alla företagssidor.
<OrangeCat> Och olika tjänster.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: allt är ju tjänster
<kodein> exkludera allt.
<Barre> larsemil: behöver du ett rack till? 42"
<cHarNe2> speakman: njaa inte super mycket, kan försöka slänga ihop nått ikväll med lite python ;)
<Philip5> kul när man kan överklocka sin cpu med 1,4 ghz :D
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> fast min stationära låter nästan som en server just nu när jag dragit upp alla fläktar och så på max
<cHarNe2> Philip5: min låter som ett kraftverk, har inte rört något fläkt :D
<Philip5> cHarNe2: när jag köra som jag brukar så är det bara en svag susning från burken
<cHarNe2> Philip5: jag får gratis fotvärme av min :D
<Philip5> skönt på vintern men trist på sommaren
<cHarNe2> Philip5: true, det måste jag fixa på något fiffigt sätt :)
<HeMan> det är så mycke trevligare med en tyst burk!
<HeMan> den laptop jag har nu är för det mesta helt tyst
<HeMan> inga rörliga delar alls som rör sig
<HeMan> fläkten är för det mesta still och SSD'n är ju helt tyst
<zChris> Philip5, det är nog din tinitus som susar ;)
<cHarNe2> HeMan: tänkte skaffa mig en macbook air och trycka in arch på den
<Philip5> HeMan: jo det är ju så man vill att det ska vara men full man ha extra datorkraft så brukar det medföra lite buller också
<HeMan> synd att nya air inte har belysning i tgb
<HeMan> Philip5: serverhall!
<cHarNe2> HeMan: den större modellen har det (eller är jag ute och cyklar igen? :(  )
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jag har bara kollat 13"-arn
<cHarNe2> HeMan: då har du rätt, dom finna i 11 och 13
<cHarNe2> jag som bara vill ha den för back-lith kb :'(
<HeMan> cHarNe2: frågade just två mac-ägare, en 11 och en 13 och ingen av dom har belysning
<cHarNe2> HeMan: har kollat nu och det är det gamla 13 som har det
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jo
<k-g> Hej ! Jag skulle vilja ha den färgglada Ubuntu ringen på min startsida .Hur
<arand> definera startsida?
<k-g> Den sida som dyker upp då jag startat med alla ikoner
<kodein> bakgrundsbild?
<k-g> Ja varför inte .det vekar vara lätt att bya bild kan jag inte kopiera in en önskad bild
<Philip5> jo
<k-g> Hur då
<arand> k-g: Ladda ner en av filerna längst ner på denna sida: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu högerklicka på skrivbordet.
<k-g> försöker med det
<arand> ...välj byt bakgrundsbild, och dra den bilden till fönstret
<arand> Sen får man väl ställa in "skalad" som stil samt en matchande bakgrundsfärg...
<Philip5> k-g: du har en massa bakgrundsbilder och annat med utseende på webbsajten gnome-looks.org
 * arand slås av hur obalanserad CoF är, sjukt irriterande logga att ha och göra med skulle jag gissa.
<k-g> Det gick faktiskt på störten
<Philip5> k-g: som en dans :)
<cHarNe2> Philip5: s/s//
<k-g> Tack för tipsen först gg jag använder detta medium
<cHarNe2> blev också förvånad första gången jag använde irc :) enkelt det skulle vara om företag hade kund-support på irc :D
<Philip5> vissa företag har ju webbchattar med support
<cHarNe2> Philip5: jo det har funkat bra dom gånger jag använt det.
<arand> http://www.flickr.com/groups/uawt-10-0/pool/with/5407466738/ samt http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-artwork/pool/ har också en del riktigt snygga bilder
<HeMan> shit, första apple-produkten jag verkligen har känt att jag måste ha, http://pics.blameitonthevoices.com/s.php?f=022011&p=iwater.jpg
<HeMan> jag var iofs sugen på the iBrator, men det blev aldrig att jag köpte den, http://www.geneffects.com/briarskin/ibrator/yum_large.jpg
 * spacebug- skulle kunna tänka sig en sån yum :)
<HeMan> spacebug-: the iBrator!
<spacebug-> cool
<Philip5> cHarNe2: jag har väl inte så bra erfarenheter från företag som försökt erbjuda kundsupport i webbchat för det brukar inte vara någon där som svarar när man kommer in
<spacebug-> Telias funkar ju rätt bra
<Philip5> då ringer jag hellre för support faktiskt eller letar support på nätet
<Philip5> just telia webbchathar jag nog inte testat men ringt deras support många gånger
 * spacebug- är faktiskt riktigt nöjd med telias support
<spacebug-> det är inte längre "har du tryckt på startknappen på datorn?"
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> support eller webbchat support?
<spacebug-> supporten i allmänhet och webchatten eller ringa funkar lika bra tycker jag
<Philip5> ringa brukar funka rätt bra
<spacebug-> sen har dom ju nu att man slipper va i kö i luren utan de ringer upp när det blir ens tur
<Philip5> fast det brukar jag aldrig gilla för då har jag alltid hunnit bli upptagen av något annat eller någon annan ringer
<spacebug-> hehe
<Barre> Philip5!!
<speakman> cHarNe2: hm, slänga ihop något vaddå?
<arand> Ubuntu developer week (engelska) startar just nu i #ubuntu-classroom samt #ubuntu-classroom-chat för alla intresserade!
<andol> Barre: IDG verkar totalt ha missat koppling till dig :) http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.371133/vastligt-lyft-for-caperio
<zChris> DCC send request from sshorm/0.0.0.0 received. Trying to get irc.tddirc.net#hackerthreads/0B through port 0... :O
<kodein> zChris: han härjade i #emacs häromdagen. :/
<kodein> nån skulle kanske orka anmäla det till freenode
<zChris> :/
<TheG0blin> Hej! :) Är det någon som använder Altiris på jobbet?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> nu träning... bbl
<antii> PiratKaninen: GL
<antii> bah, Philip5.. :P
<coobra> haha
<coobra> FailTabedANTIII
<antii> coobra: aa =)>
<coobra> ni kommer ircguden peer och TAR dig
<dagon_> :)
<antii> ni?
<antii> :D
<coobra> nu*
<Barre> andol: mm... men du kan ju inte lita på IDG :P
<larsson152> Någon som vet hur jag kan få upplösning 1920x1080 i linux mint?
<dagon_> larsson152: det borde gå bra så länge du har vettiga drivare för grafikkortet
<dagon_> vad har du för ett?
<larsson152> dagon: jag installerade de drivarna som linux mint rekommenderade, jag har ett nvidia gtx275
<coobra> fyfan så bra graffe
<coobra> :D
<larsson152> hehe det är väl hyffsat
<larsson152> men vilka drivrutiner ska jag ha för att det ska fungera då?
<Laban> Någon av er som testat Likewise Open eller Centrify DirectControl Express? Någon större skillnad mellan dem?
<dagon_> larsson152: den senaste är alltid rekommenderad
<dagon_> kör du vanliga mint eller debian edition?
<larsson152> dagon: jo jag kör den senaste drivrutinen, jag har linux mint 10 gnome 32-bit. Vet inte om det är debian.
<dagon_> bara tänkte för att om det inte är debian edition så borde du kunna lägga till philip's PPA
<dagon_> han är nvidia-freak och ligger alltid inne med senaste drivaren
<dagon_> är osäker
<dagon_> någon annan får bekräfta
<larsson152> okej, hur lägger den då?
<dagon_> öppna en terminal
<dagon_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<dagon_> sudo apt-get update
<larsson152> nu har jag gjort det
<dagon_> tryck Alt+F2
<dagon_> update-manager
<dagon_> tror den heter så i mint också
<larsson152> nej det fungerade inte, men är det uppdateringshanteraren du menar?
<dagon_> ja, precis
<dagon_> jag är inte så hemma i mint :)
<larsson152> aah okej:)
<larsson152> men då installerar jag de  nya uppdateringarna
<dagon_> gör så
<larsemil> Barre: hmm ja kanske det
<larsemil> wbardet är alltid intressant.
<larsemil> Barre: even, det är alltid intressant
<larsemil> Barre: fast jag hoppas det är 19" och 42U.
<larsemil> men nu sova
<larsson152> dagon_: nu var uppdateringen klar men upplösningen fungerar inte ändå:/
<dagon_> larsson152: startat om?
<larsson152> jag gör det, återkommer
<larsson152> dagon_: tyvärr, fungerar inte nu heller
<dagon_> :/
<larsson152> i nvidia x server settings står det att jag har en crt även fast jag har en tft, kan det vara något problem?
<dagon_> mjo, kanske
<dagon_> är inte så hemma på nvidia heller :P
<larsson152> aah synd de:)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag går emot strömmen och kör linux + ati :)
<larsson152> har du en amd processor då också? ;)
<dagon_> japp :)
<Norrland> larsson152: kör du vga eller dvi?
<larsson152> jag kör på dvi-i, men på skärmen står den på analog.
<Norrland> mkay
<larsson152> jag får ingen bild på digital
<Norrland> dvi-i, inte full-pinnad kontakt?
<larsson152> jo det är en sån med alla pinnar
<Norrland> ok
<larsson152> men i windows måste jag ladda hem drivrutin för skärmen för att kunna få full upplösning, men det finns inga drivrutien för linux :(
<dagon_> ajdå
<dagon_> det finns ingen drivare alls för kortet
<dagon_> trots det
<dagon_> http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/2927
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det ska tydligen funka ändå
<dagon_> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/latest_geforce_driver_18585_adds_support_gtx_275
<larsson152> jo men för kortet finns det väl? de var väl det jag installerade från philip´s?
<dagon_> det borde funka
<larsson152> japp, jag tror det är min skärm som strular...
<dagon_> trist :/
<larsson152> ja verkligen:/
<zChris> larsson152, fungerar det i windows?
<Norrland> hade problem med min benq t2210HD i windows när jag körde vga
<zChris> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/123/1/2/Problem_Face_by_BrunowskiSigs.png
<Norrland> den gillade inte 1920x1080
<larsson152> ja det fungerar fint, fast jag måste installera samsungs drivrutin och välja analog. då kan jag välja 1920x1080
<larsson152> Norrland, det är väl samma med min samsung då kanske...
<Norrland> men i linux funkar de perfekt
<larsson152> hmm, tvärt om då..
<Norrland> har även en 24" som jag kör 1920x1080 över vga
<zChris> Norrland, säääääkert
<Norrland> zChris: ja?
<larsson152> http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/949
<larsson152> den ska ju också funka perfekt
<zChris> digital
<larsson152> ja fast jag kan inte köra digital, då kan jag inte ens se bios/POST :/
<zChris> konstigt
<zChris> br0ken?
<Norrland> larsson152: provat med andra kablar?
<larsson152> den har vart så sen jag köpte den ny
<dagon_> har du garanti kvar så lämna in den
<larsson152> norrland: jag har testat vga, dvi-d och dvi-i
<zChris> larsson152,kolla i handboken och se om du aknske har gjort något fel
<larsson152> jo den har jag kollat i men hittar inget som nämner detta :/
<arand> Snabbt hack i python för att få ut nedladdningsstatistik för egna PPA:n (ref. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/139855) : http://pastebin.com/d1pXCk4y
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 139855 in launchpad "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Fix released]
<arand> Mitt mest populär har tolv, meep :(
<larsson152> jag testade nu att koppla in min plasma-tv via hdmi och jag fick 1920x1080 direkt!
<Norrland> larsson152: kolla manualen för skärmen vad den klarar på respektive anslutning
<cHarNe2> larsson152: vad har du för mobo?
<larsson152> norrland: manualen säger att det är en dvi-i ingång på skärmen...
<larsson152> cHarNe2: Jag har ett gigabyte P45-DS3L
<Norrland> larsson152: inget om vilka upplösningar den klarar på analogt respektive digitalt?
<larsson152> GA-EP45-DS3L hette det visst
 * amelia har rackskåp *lycklig*
<larsson152> Norrland: nej inte vad jag hittat hittals, men jag letar... dock så har jag ju fått den upplösningen i windows i analogt så det borde ju funka nu med
<larsson152> Norrland: Jag hittade nu i manualen att den stödjer "29pin DVI-A to D-sub cable" och "24pin DVI-D to DVI-D cable", kan det då bli fel när jag kör med en di-i dual?
<larsson152> dvi-i dual*
<Norrland> kanske
<Norrland> du har ingen dvi-d -> dvi-d ?
<larsson152> jo fast det är bara en single, alltså bara 18 pinnar. Det var den samsung skickade med och den får jag ingen bild i bios/POST. Ändå står det i manualen att det ska vara 24 pinnars
<larsson152> det borde dom skickat med
<Norrland> de är snåla
<larsson152> jo tyvärr
<larsson152> jag får väl köpa en på webhallen imorrn och testa om det funkar
<realuobt> *suck*
<realuobt> Kom igen.
<Norrland> vanurå?
<realuobt> Kanalen är seg.
<arand> Mata mig!
<tiina> hejsan o god kväll
<tiina> hur flyttar jag filer till min usb sticka? funkar inte kopiera får felmeddelnade hela tiden
<tnta> vadå för felmeddelande?
<wincity> hejsan jag undrar vad som är fel för jag kan inte kopiera filer eller bilder eller något till min usb sticka??
<tiina> kopieringsfel
<tiina> vad kan vara fel? vad för program använder man sig av för usb stickan i ubuntu?
<realuobt> SÃ¥ drog hon...
<realuobt> Sover ni eller?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realuobt> x_link: Där satt den!
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-01
<realuobt> *suck*
<Philip5> dagon_: nattsuddar du?
<realuobt> http://www.e24.se/business/it-och-telekom/varldens-minsta-dator-ar-bara-1-kvadratmillimeter-stor_2644979.e24
<Philip5> realuobt: vad gillar du mina benchmarks då längst ner i den här tråden? :D  http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=53106
<Richiie> Tja jag har ett problem när jag ska scpa
<Richiie> ska föra över ett script från servern till min laptop genom att "hämta" det från laptopen rakt av
<Richiie> scp -P 443 richiie@192.168.0.15:selfdefence.sh ./
<Richiie> kör det där men får hela tiden "permission denied" och den är chmodad 777
<Philip5> dels för att du verkar ha ett skrivfel
<Richiie> aah fixade det lol
<Richiie> fick inte skriva i ./ sökvägen..
<Richiie> stupid of me. sry
<Richiie> som vanlig användare får man inte skriva till / partitionen,
<Philip5> nej
<Richiie> Philip5: lungt fille boy
<Richiie> a
<Richiie> jag löste det :)
<Richiie> annars då Fille va händer?
<Philip5> har lekt med att överklocka min cpu i olika hastigheter och kört benchmarks på det
<Philip5> lite kul när man kan överklocka sin cpu med 1,4 ghz från standardhastigheten
<Philip5> fast nu börjar det bli sovdags
<realuobt> http://z.cs.utexas.edu/users/nn/nero/download.php
<realuobt> Open Source-spel där motståndarna använder AI.
<realuobt> "NERO (which stands for Neuro-Evolving Robotic Operatives) is a new kind of machine learning game being developed at the Neural Networks Research Group, Department of Computer Sciences, University of Texas at Austin. The goals of the project are (1) to demonstrate the power of state-of-the-art machine learning technology, (2) to create an engaging game based on it, and (3) to provide a robust and challenging devel
<Barre> larsemil: givetvis, jag förkortade lite. 19" och 42u = 42" :P
<larsemil> Barre: har du ett över eller?
<dagon_> god morgon kanalen!
<Barre> dagon_: morrn
<Markk> God morgon
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Hur står det till med er idag?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> jag däckade efter 23.00 igår
<dagon_> har sovit som en stock
<Barre> larsemil: jag har möjligtvis kommit över två billiga 42u rack (HP) och behöver bara det ena, håller på att kontrollera pris och leveransmöjligheter. Jag behöver bara ett, så jag tänkte höra om du var intresserad av det andra
<dagon_> Markk: hur är det själv? :)
<Markk> Gött ^^
<Markk> Det är bra, lite morgontrött förvisso
<Markk> :)
<kodein> det går över
<kodein> sen blir man förmiddagstrött
<Markk> Japp
<larsemil> Barre: det beror såklart på pris. :)
<larsemil> Barre: men alltid intresserad
<Markk> Nu: Jobb
<Markk> Ha en trevlig dag allesammans
<Markk> :)
 * larsemil tycker man har prioriterat sin karriär lite snett om man inte kan irca på jobbet.
<OrangeCat> Öööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> Varför är fårskallen i Tele2-reklamen amerikansk?
<OrangeCat> Eller ska föreställa det.
<OrangeCat> De har väl bara affärer i Sverige?
<OrangeCat> Och är svenskt?
<OrangeCat> kNePpT.
<kodein> både random och offtopic. 2/2  är inte så illa.
<OrangeCat> Trollet kodein slår till igen. Har du någonsin hjälpt en diskussion här inne?
<kodein> jadå
<kodein> men hur du får mig till ett troll har jag lite svårt att se.
<OrangeCat> Blir lite störd när du igår också gjorde något liknande...
<OrangeCat> Undrar verkligen om det där fåret.
<OrangeCat> Men alla kanaler är ju off-topic för allt man undrar.
<kodein> du menar när jag önskade dig lycka till med att lyfta bidrag för att du är för lat och korkad för att skaffa ett jobb?
<OrangeCat> Den fortsätter...
<bamsefar> :)
<dagon_> larsemil: kan inte annat än att hålla med :)
<dagon_> den här morgonen var ju intressant
<kodein> jovars, man får ny cellkamrat på jobbet
<amelia> OrangeCat: du kanske kan ringa tele2 och fråga.
<dagon_> vaniljsås till frukost
<amelia> och Tele2 har verksamhet i fler länder än sverige.
<OrangeCat> Fjant-får som snackar amerikanska och sitter i en skyskrapa. Urk.
 * amelia undrar hur det kommer sig att det alltid är någon här inne som ska gnälla om något orelaterat..
<dagon_> :)
 * OrangeCat undrar varför amelia är tjej.
<dagon_> hon föddes så förmodligen
<amelia> OrangeCat: haha, för att jag föddes så, som så många andra gör..
<OrangeCat> Nja... ytterst få tycks födas till tjejer. Eller så är de bara väldigt bra på att gömma sig.
<dagon_> vem är det som är trollet egentligen?
<cHarNe2> o.O
<cHarNe2> god morrn
<dagon_> morrn morrn
<cHarNe2> såå, då har man fyllt på sin vattenflaska :) dags att börja jobba :P
<spacebug-> är svenska servern för uppdatering lite seg idag eller?
<cHarNe2> spacebug-: dunno, uppdaterar inte längre :D
<spacebug-> hehe hum ok
<spacebug-> för att?
<cHarNe2> blir bara knas när jag gör det
<arand> Kör ni natty eller?
<cHarNe2> nya kerneln funkar inte med mitt NIC,
<spacebug-> du kan väl uppdatera annat utom kerneln då
<arand> Eller sätta GRUB_DEFAULT ; )
<cHarNe2> spacebug-: jo, det borde jag kunna
<cHarNe2> arand: ändra i menu-lst eller vad den heter?
<arand> /etc/default/grub
<arand> menu.lst är grub-legacy
<cHarNe2> arand: aja, orkar inte bry mig om den datorn längre :P
<amelia> någon som har sånna universalrackkit till övers?
<OrangeCat> cHarNe2: Vattenflaska?!
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: yes, dricker inte kaffe eller te, så det är kranvatten som gäller för mig.
<gorgo> då har man rootat sin android o provat cm6 o cm7
<OrangeCat> Ingen läsk?
<OrangeCat> Eller varm choklad?
<OrangeCat> Saft?
<gorgo> läsk?
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: inte på jobbet
<OrangeCat> Antar att det är bra om man kan uppskatta vatten.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: mjölk på lunchen
<OrangeCat> Men det smakar ju verkligen så otroligt tråkigt.
<gorgo> vatten e gott
<gorgo> bäst på att släcka törsten
<OrangeCat> Har precis gått över till Coke Zero från att ha druckit flera Coca-Cola-burkar om dagen. Så det är i alla fall en liten förbättring?
<OrangeCat> gorgo: HÃ¥ller inte med.
<OrangeCat> Blir bara mer törstig av vatten själv...
<gorgo> hehe ok
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: drack mycket cola på universitetet, till slut kunde man inte tänkte klart utan det.
<gorgo> dricker väl ca 1l cola i veckan
<gorgo> men inte varje vecka, vissa veckor dricker jag inte alls cola
<cHarNe2> j emacs
<OrangeCat> Zero smakar äckligt, men om man inte smakar för mycket på det smakar det "nästan" som riktig med lite fantasi.
<OrangeCat> Måste ju helt enkelt vara bättre med Zero än vanlig...
<gorgo> jag dricker hellre orginalet, men mindre cola
<gorgo> :)
<OrangeCat> Klarar inte sådant...
<gorgo> du e beroende?
<OrangeCat> Verkar så.
<OrangeCat> Av socker allmänt.
<OrangeCat> Måste typ knarka godis för att bli äcklad av det.
<OrangeCat> Och då håller jag mig borta ett tag.
<gorgo> akta så du inte blir diabets
<OrangeCat> Aldrig fattat vad den sjukdomen innebär.
<OrangeCat> Förutom att man tydligen får den om man äter massa socker jämt.
<gorgo> insulinet går upp o ner, för mycket eller för lite kan vara dödligt
<gorgo> min pappa har diabetes, han tuppade av en gång på en fest o sov i flera timmar
<gorgo> var på en kräftskiva, o då åt han bara kräfter, räker o sådant med alkohol till
<gorgo> det drog ner insulinet massor
<gorgo> i det läget skulle han haft en sockerkick
<OrangeCat> Flummig sjukdom.
<OrangeCat> Det är läskigt svårt att hålla sig borta från "godsaker".
<amelia> det hjälper ju inte att hålla sig ifrån godis om man har diabetes typ 1, då har man ju ingen egen insulinproduktion och måste ändå tillföra det via tabletter eller sprutor oavsett vad man äter.
<amelia> ser är det ju inet bara godis utan allt som innehåller någon form av kolhydrater isåfall eftersom att det omvandlas till socker vid matsmältningen.
<OrangeCat> Man kan lika gärna hänga sig omedelbart om man ska hålla på och ha ångest för att äta godis.
<OrangeCat> :(
<OrangeCat> Betyder det ingenting att man inte röker/dricker?
<OrangeCat> Dricker som i alkohol.
<amelia> alkohol innehåller massa socker så visst..
<phnom> Njae, jag har flera vaenner som dricker trots sin diabetes, och de verkar klara det galant.
<amelia> phnom: ja, och? de tar väl insulin i motsvarande mängd för att bryta ner sockret också.
<amelia> om de nu har typ 1, har de typ 2 så kan det ju vara lite annorlunda.
<kodein> det är sämre än vanligt att dricka om man är diabetiker. en av flera anledningar till att min bror slutade.
<gorgo> någon här som testat olika roms för android?
<amelia> definitivt, en av de största anledningarna att inte dricka, särskillt vid insulinbehandlad diabetes, är ju att man minskar möjligheterna drastiskt att känna av en insulinkänning d.v.s. lågt blodsocker vilket kan få dödlig utgång.
<gorgo> amelia, japp, det var räligt den gången
<gorgo> han lade sig för o vila o sen tuppade han av helt nästan
<kodein> så jag gogglar om lite javascript. en av sidorna man får upp har dels svaret jag var ute efter, och dels en propagandavideo om dianetik
<gorgo> så det gör han aldrig om igen
<amelia> gorgo: nej, gäller ju att vara uppmärksam om man vet att folk har diabetes och just då insulinbehandlad att man ser till att de kollar blodsockret om du känner sig trötta så man vet att det inte är för lågt för då är det ju viktigt att de äter på en gång.
<OrangeCat> Jag köpte 0.8 kg av sådana där tuggummin som fanns i automater när man var liten, ni vet?
<OrangeCat> Stora och fruktliknande?
<phnom> amelia: Menade mer som svar till OrangeCat om att de inte dricker.
<OrangeCat> Knarkade upp allt på en dag... mådde piss...
<OrangeCat> Som en överdos av knark.
<OrangeCat> De såldes som lösvikt. Otroligt goda men smaken räcker verkligen bara i sekunder.
<OrangeCat> Och är riktiga sockerbomber.
<OrangeCat> Ska försöka att inte köpa fler sådana... men det är ändå lockande.
<amelia> phnom: ah, sorry. :S
<OrangeCat> Man fattar verkligen vad de menade när de jämförde sockerberoende med att vara beroende av heroin eller dylikt.
<OrangeCat> Helt sjuk känsla.
<OrangeCat> Dessutom blir man ju ett fetto.
<OrangeCat> Av heroin blir man typ smal?
<OrangeCat> Fast inte bra för tänderna.
<OrangeCat> Eller hjärnan.
<zChris> mm
<zChris> Freeway Cola Zero
<OrangeCat> Usch för kopior på kokain-kola.
<OrangeCat> Och dessutom Zero av deras... hehe...
<OrangeCat> Fick de verkligen kalla den Freeway Cola Zero?
<OrangeCat> Låter som varumärkesintrång.
<OrangeCat> Slår vad om att The Coca-Cola Company Inc. har reggat "Zero".
<zChris> Nej den heter inte det, men det är en kopia av Zero så jag kallar den det
<zChris> annrs så står det "Freeway Cola 0%*"
<zChris> hm, blev sugen på gam macs nu av nån anledning :S
<OrangeCat> Gam macs?
<OrangeCat> Mackor gjorda på gamar?
<zChris> gamla macintosh datorer :P
<speedxco1e> är man paranoid och man kör 2 st ssd med olika märke och kontrollers i raid1?
<speedxco1e> vi pratar konsument ssd här
<speedxco1e> ska ha i min lokala dev server
<speakman> OrangeCat: jag tror du skulle trivas bäst i #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<HeMan> speedxco1e: vi kör speglade SSD på produktionsservrarna
<HeMan> speedxco1e: beroende på vad du har för raid-kontroller kan du få dubbel prestanda med raid-1
<HeMan> speedxco1e: läsprestanda skulle det stå
<andol> speedxco1e: Fast varför lagringsparanoida gällande en dev-server? RAID handlar ju mer om tillgänglighet än om att skydda data. Du tror inte det ger mer att ha vettiga rutiner för säkerhetskopiering, remote-repos, etc?
<HeMan> man kan inte köra enbart RAID1 och tro man är home safe, man måste ha backup med
<speedxco1e> andol: jag och mina kollegor förlorar värdefull arbetstid på att återskapa från backup
<speedxco1e> HeMan: andol: självklart ska man ha backup
<speedxco1e> HeMan: kör ni speglade slc, eller mlc? vilket märke kör ni? tips på bra märken?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: vi kör emlc, viking
<speedxco1e> emlc?
<HeMan> enterprise mlc
<speedxco1e> hmm. första gången jag hör det
<speedxco1e> länk till nån disk?
<HeMan> http://www.vikingcomponents.com/products/ssd/satae/25.html
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ingen verkar sälja dom =/
<HeMan> speedxco1e: vi säljer dom
<speedxco1e> HeMan: vilka är ni?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: South pole
<speedxco1e> finns dom för sata?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jo
<speedxco1e> vad kostar en 64gb? och vad skiljer emlc från mlc?
<HeMan> det finns inte 64, det finns 50, 100, 200 och 400
<speedxco1e> 50 då
<speedxco1e> vad kostar en sån i sata
<HeMan> kan kolla, jag är inte säljer
<speedxco1e> I see
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ni har inte priser på hemsidan så därför frågar jag
<HeMan> speedxco1e: vi säljer mest kompletta system, och ofta special-varianter så det går inte ha allt vi säljer på hemsidan
<speedxco1e> ah hajjar
<zChris> UGH! Jag inte vara säljer!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> kul browsershot jag fick då
<larsemil> http://browsershots.org/screenshots/f03ea69d2ef556d25e3e9ed3ff180c3f
<OrangeCat> speakman: Fast där är ju ännu färre.
<OrangeCat> "min lokala dev server" <-- Ja herregud... o_O
<amelia> usch, varför går dagen innan semester så fruktansvärt långsamt?.. :/
<HeMan> amelia: för att du längtar hem till ditt ny rack?
<andol> amelia: Ahh, semester så här års? Någon solresa inbokad?
<amelia> HeMan: ah, lite faktiskt.. men jag kan inte börja stoppa in grejjer förrän till helgen ändå. :(
<HeMan> amelia: ah, ok
<amelia> HeMan: btw, ni har inga såna där universalrackkit till övers?
<HeMan> amelia: umm, tror inte det
<amelia> behöver till mina alphor... så typ två par minst helst tre
<OrangeCat> Enda racket som tjejer ska ha är det under halsen. Hö-hö. Oink-oink. *mansgris*
<andol> OrangeCat: Kände ändå att du var tvungen att kläcka ur dig det där, trots att du var medveten om mangrisigheten i det hela?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: vi behöver inga mansgris-skämt här
<OrangeCat> Skämtar ju?
<OrangeCat> Försöker fatta diff-formatet..
<OrangeCat> Unified.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: du får gärna skäma, men håll gärna någorlunda nivå
<amelia> HeMan: dåligt.
<amelia> jag behöver sånna.
<amelia> bamsefar: du du du? hur mycket väger ES40:orna tror du?
<HeMan> amelia: vi kan ha hyllplan om det duger?
<amelia> bamsefar: mer än 15kg?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<amelia> HeMan: det dugen nog. :)
<amelia> duger*
<amelia> HeMan: om det klarar 65 kg. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: hihi, hittade pdf... värsta tunga grejjerna ju.
<bamsefar> :)
<OrangeCat> Att det ska vara så svårt att få vettigt diff-output. Helt totalmysko format de valt.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: patch verkar rätt nöjd med formatet :)
 * dagon_ slaps OrangeCat 
 * Philip5 slaps dagon_
 * dagon_ klaps Philip5 
<amelia> Philip5!!!
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: $diff -y fil1 fil2
<HeMan> nån som har koll på namespace och nfs4?
<HeMan> behöver man autofs eller kan nfs4 och tex ldap lösa det själva?
<OrangeCat> patch?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: eller kör tex meld om du vill jämföra filer lite mer "grafiskt"
<OrangeCat> Vill bara ha en trevlig "lista med ändringar" som inte är helt omöjlig att avläsa... :/
<HeMan> OrangeCat: verktyget för att ta en diff-fil och lägga på ändringarna
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: testade du med '-y' flagga?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: eller -u tycker jag är bra
<HeMan> diff -u ger en trevlig "lista med ändringar" som inte är helt omöjlig att avläsa om du frågar mig...
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<dagon_> haha
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: AHHH, '-u' var ju hel-rörig :P. jag kör -y och skriver ut på papper ;)
<OrangeCat> -y? Mjä... kör genom en PHP-modul.
<OrangeCat> SÃ¥ den tvingar "unified" tror jag.
<OrangeCat> xdiff_string_diff
<amelia> T-3:19 *suck*
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/olovlig-fildelning-stoppad_5976729.svd
<realubot> Vad är det för nätverk?
<HeMan> swebit kanske?
<OrangeCat> Ja, det är det...
<OrangeCat> Ihttp://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.371283/svensk-fildelningssajt-stanger
<OrangeCat> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.371283/svensk-fildelningssajt-stanger
<HeMan> njahapp, dags att svänga ihop en balja kaffe
<OrangeCat> Nyttigt...
<OrangeCat> Dåligt för tänderna och knappast bra för kroppen... och inte gott... enda fördelen är väl i så fall koffeinet?
<HeMan> umm, dåligt för tänderna? hurdå?
<realubot> Ok, swebits.
<OrangeCat> Det blir väl ett lager av äckligt kaffesunk på gaddarna?
<HeMan> det är väl snarare tvärt om att kaffe gör så att bakterierna inte får fäste på tänder, framför allt Streptococcus mutans som gör att man inte får karies
<HeMan> tänderna kan bli gula och tråkiga men dom håller bättre
 * realubot sveper kaffet direkt ur kaffebryggaren.
<OrangeCat> Kaffe är ju bara fint innan det bryggs.
<OrangeCat> DÃ¥ luktar det gott.
<speakman> Nån som vet hur man får Skype att ringa i högtalarna, men sköta snacket i lurarna?
<HeMan> brygg-kaffe är fint, kok-kaffe är grovmalet
<OrangeCat> Låter som ett mardrömsproblem, speciellt i Linux.
<OrangeCat> Visste inte ens att man kunde "koka" kaffe.
<OrangeCat> Eller att det var skillnad.
<OrangeCat> Fast låter logiskt med tanke på att kaffebryggare rimligtvis är ganska ny.
<OrangeCat> Men det känns inte som att man drack kaffe på medeltiden.
<kodein> va? drack man inte kaffe i europa innan kaffet började importeras?
<HeMan> mmm, kaffe kokad på öppen eld
<HeMan> och lite getost i
<HeMan> eller lite fett från ren
<HeMan> omnomnom!
<OrangeCat> Kaffebönor... växer någonstans i Afrika?
<kodein> främst i sydamerika, om vi pratar om arabica, men ja, ursprunget är ju afrika
<HeMan> drack för övrigt perkolator-kaffe förra helgen
<OrangeCat> Kan inte tänka mig att fattiga bönder och skit importerade kaffe från andra sidan jorden på medeltiden.
<OrangeCat> Eller långt in på 1800-talet.
<OrangeCat> Raskens drack aldrig kaffe? ~1850...
<kodein> HeMan: perkolatorkaffe är ruskigt trevligt. det är vad jag kör hemma :)
<Norrland> :)
<kodein> mala själv har jag börjat med nu också, råkade köpa hela bönor. :)
<HeMan> första kaffet kom till Sverige 1685
<Norrland> kodein: vad kör du med för kaffe i, när du inte maler själv?
<OrangeCat> För kungen då?
<kodein> Norrland: änna olika, men mollbergs blandning är ju rätt trevligt
<OrangeCat> Vanligt folk fick väl tillgång typ 1900 eller 1920?
<Norrland> har inte hittat nått bra som inte är för finmalet
<kodein> men jag funderar på att gå över helt till franskrostat FOO
<OrangeCat> The botten is nådd.
<HeMan> i början av 1700-talet fanns det ett 50-tal kaffehus i Stockholm
<OrangeCat> Kaffehus?!?!
<kodein> undrar hur många kaffehus där finns idag
<OrangeCat> 50-tal... i Stockholm...
 * HeMan e the human wikipedia-quoter!
<OrangeCat> Fanns det ens 50 byggnader i Stockholm då?
<OrangeCat> Nej, men typ...
<OrangeCat> Har ni sett en bild på Stockholm idag?
<OrangeCat> Förvånande litet.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: välkommen till verkligheten, den har funnits rätt länge!
<Norrland> :))
<OrangeCat> Den?
<kodein> HeMan: sänds den i färg nu också?
<spacebug-> allt är relativt
<HeMan> kodein: jepp!
<kodein> modärrnt
<OrangeCat> Öööööh...
<OrangeCat> Ställer mig ytterst tveksam till att det skulle funnits 50 dedicerade kaffehus i Stockholm på 1700-talet.
<OrangeCat> Stockholm är ju ännu idag en liten sömnig by i stort sett... för att inte tala om för 300 år sedan.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: wikipedia ljuger aldrig!
<OrangeCat> De sade även att det fanns över 30 000 "speakeasy clubs" i New York under "prohibition"...
<OrangeCat> Bara massa ljug där :(
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det säger den inte nu
<OrangeCat> "By 1925, in New York City alone, there were anywhere from 30,000 to 100,000 speakeasy clubs.[4]"
<OrangeCat> 100,000...
<OrangeCat> VISST säger jag då.
<HeMan> varför tror du inte det?
<OrangeCat> Att det ens finns 100,000 byggnader känns otroligt osannolikt.
<OrangeCat> Även om det är en så stor stad.
<kodein> det bodde ca 7 miljoner pers i NYC under 1930-talet, så 30-100k svartklubbar är ingen omöjlighet
<OrangeCat> Tycker du verkligen att det låter rimligt? Det är ju verkligen klubbar, för att dricka, som dessutom alla är olagliga.
<OrangeCat> Inte mataffärer.
<OrangeCat> Måste räkna lite på det här...
<kodein> ja, det är högst rimligt.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: varför uppdaterar du inte wikipedia och refererar till din källa?
<OrangeCat> Har ingen källa.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: så du gissar bara?
<OrangeCat> 7 000 000 / 30 000 = 233.333333.
<OrangeCat> Så på 233 personer finns en olaglig drickklubb... hehe.
<OrangeCat> Och det är alltså i bästa fall.
<phnom> Faktum är att alkoholkonsumptionen ökade under prohibition.
<kodein> och de behöver knappast vara jättestora någon av dem.
<OrangeCat> 7 000 000 / 100 000 = 70... hehehe...
<HeMan> är väl inte omöjligt att folk går på flera olika
<phnom> Har jag hört >_>
<OrangeCat> De verkar ha badat i bärs.
<HeMan> det räcker väl med 2 gubbar för att man skulla vilja kalla det klubb?
<OrangeCat> Och då antar vi att alla är vuxna också... inga barn eller åldringar ...
<OrangeCat> Pja...
<HeMan> så som mest skulle det kunna finnas 3.5 miljoner klubbar om det är två gubbar per klubb och dom inte går på någon annan klubb
<OrangeCat> Man tänker sig en "klubb" som någon trappa man går ner för och där inne sitter en massa fyllon och skåpsuper och är oroliga för att NYPD ska komma och knacka på.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: har du varit på någon illegal klubb?
<OrangeCat> Nej.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det kan vara 3-4 pers där inne hela kvällen
<HeMan> dessutom var det väl under hela prohibition det fanns totalt 30000 till 100000? då behöver inte många vara öppna samtidigt
<Coffe> jag får inte access till mina cyrus shared email lådor.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speakman> gast
<OrangeCat> Men GAAAAAAAAAAAH!
<OrangeCat> Vad jobbar ni med för saker för att tjänga stålar?
<OrangeCat> Antar att ni skriver kod i någon form.
<HeMan> nope, bygger stora beräkningskluster
<OrangeCat> Varför?
<HeMan> för att tjäna pengar!
<OrangeCat> Till vem?
<OrangeCat> Vad används det till?
<HeMan> till olika företag, dom simulerar på dom
<HeMan> hållfasthet, vatten och luftströmning, förbränning osv
<HeMan> sen knackar jag lite kod på fritiden, men mest för att det är kul
<OrangeCat> Alltså...
<OrangeCat> Vad exakt gör du när du bygger stora beräkningskluster?
<OrangeCat> Kånkar maskiner som du köpt in för deras  räkning och kopplar ihop?
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: driftar en telefoniplatform, sen till att den funkar och mår bra :)
<HeMan> OrangeCat: jag jobbar på ett företag som säljer beräkningskluster, och ibland konkar jag in dom och koppar ihop dom, men oftast så "får" jag hårdvaran klart och då ska jag bara se till att allt är installerat och konfigurerat
<cHarNe2> HeMan: låter sofft
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jovars, när allt funkar som det ska
<OrangeCat> Sådant du nämnde nyss låter som typiskt sådant som skulle kunna göras "i molnet".
<cHarNe2> HeMan: låter 'prity strait forward'
<HeMan> cHarNe2: men nu har det varit väldigt mycke kösystemskonfigurerande och se till att alla 15 applikationer går bra
<cHarNe2> HeMan: ahh, sånt kan vara jobbigt kan jag tänka mig
<HeMan> OrangeCat: jo men det är oftast ihopkopplat med säkerhet och tillit
<HeMan> OrangeCat: men visst, rent konceptuellt går det se det som ett moln
<OrangeCat> "molnet" kan ju skicka hem data som var för sig inte är värdefull.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: jo men det kan vara policy på företagen att datan inte får lämna byggnaden
<HeMan> och då blir det genast lite trixigare att köra på någon annans moln
<HeMan> dessutom tror jag inte det blir billigare när man har så pass hög belastning som många har
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte vad de kan tänkas köra för simuleringar...
<OrangeCat> LÃ¥ter som bilindustri.
<OrangeCat> Men det finns ju inga fler svenska bilföretag nu.
<HeMan> det finns företag som bygger turbiner, lastbilar, strålningsutrustning osv osv som behöver räkna en massa
<HeMan> ett helsvenskt bilföretag finns fortfarande
<OrangeCat> Jag har alltid undrat hur sådant fungerar. Måste vara ruggigt komplicerade program.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: vi har lite referenser här http://www.southpole.se/about.php?subpage=references
<HeMan> OrangeCat: programmen kan vara rätt så komplicerade, men jag skriver inte dom
<cHarNe2> HeMan: http://www.southpole.se/gfx/prod_cluster.gif
<cHarNe2>  :D
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jepps!
<HeMan> en del företag som rendrerar film har vi även sålt till
<OrangeCat> Ah...
<OrangeCat> Alltså... har ni allt i lager?
<OrangeCat> Mycket dyr hårdvara det där... som säkert blir gammal fort?
<HeMan> ne, inget på lager
<speakman> Kanske har en Power7 795 över som OrangeCat kan få och lära sig programmera på?
<HeMan> mmm, med 1 TB ram också va?
<speakman> Det kan ju bli trångt om han ger sig på Java t.ex.
<haaga> arghh. en maskin strular för mig. Rsyslogd och cron vägrar starta, apt-get update låser sig när den kör in fuse-utils. vart ska man börja felsöka?
<HeMan> haaga: dmesg kanske?
<speakman> sedan memtest86
<haaga> dmesg säger inte så mycket nyttigt
<haaga> eller snanare en jävla massa
<speakman> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Var köper ni det från då?
<speakman> dmesg | pastebinit
<OrangeCat> Varför köper man av er om ni inte har det i lager? =S
<HeMan> OrangeCat: SuperMicro
<HeMan> OrangeCat: för vi bygger kompletta kluster, inte bara maskiner
<haaga> speakman: apt-get vill inte leka eller
<speakman> haaga: boota om och välj memtest86 i Grub-menyn
<HeMan> OrangeCat: och det brukar inte vara så otroligt lång leveranstid heller
<speakman> låter allvarligt
<haaga> vänta, ska kolla en sak
<haaga> http://pastebin.com/HpjYtVDt
<haaga> där har vi dmesg
<haaga> starta om vill jag helst undvika så långt det går, är en produktionsmaskin
<haaga> är det normalt att man har en drös med <defunct>-processer?
<speakman> nja, nånting är fel på dom
<speakman> det beror nog på vilka processer det är
<haaga> rsyslogd har t.ex. 4
<speakman> du har några ACPI-fel i början av dmesg-loggen
<speakman> jag har själv ingen större koll på det, men eftersom det har med diskarna att göra så kan det vara värt att googla på
<haaga> hmm, kan vara värt att kolla
<haaga> kan ju vara något med raiden som byggdes upp
<haaga> humm, förutom omstart, finns det något annat man kan göra?
<amelia> speakman: jag kan få en Power7 795!
<amelia> speakman: sneeeeeellla?!
<haaga> jag tar gärna en också
<speakman> OrangeCat var först
<amelia> men... jag behöver ju just en sån.. :S
<amelia> han kan få en alphaserver istället.
<haaga> vafan, inte många init.d-saker som fungerar
<speakman> haaga: vad kör du? stock maverick?
<haaga> Lucid server
<speakman> haaga: exempel på fel i init.d?
<speakman> Nån som vet var man bör lägga environment variables som man vet läses in även när man loggar in via GDM?
<haaga> är inte det /etc/environment ?
<speakman> Jo men det rör sig om locate-data så det är inte så snyggt att lägga det globalt :)
<haaga> sant. :)
<ePax> 0_o
<cHarNe2> HeMan: vad är sannolikheten? http://img143.imageshack.us/i/screenshot20110301at406.png/
<HeMan> cHarNe2: :)
<HeMan> cHarNe2: men det är förhållandevis hög sannorlikhet, vi anonserar relativt mycke och rätt riktat
<predicate> Hallå hallå :) Någon som har tid och hjälpa mig installera irssi? :)
<larsemil> jadå
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install irssi
<t^> sudo -kill telenor YES
<predicate> Är det bara så? *ångest*
<predicate> "kill" det låter inte alls bra :)
<kodein> predicate: lyssna inte på t^
<Barre> för att installera, men sen måste du konfigurera eftersom installationsprogrammet har svårt att veta hur du vill ha din irssi :)
<larsemil> kodein: nej det finns ju inget kommando som är så där.
<kodein> dels det
<kodein> och dels ska man inte lyssna på t^
<predicate> Jag vill att det ska ligga i bakgrunden hela tiden.. Ja fast det skall fungera som en bakgrundsbild och inte ligga över andra program om man säger så, är detta möjligt? :)
<Barre> har lite svårt att förstå vad du menar, men irssi är ett terminalprogram. Vill du ha det "fastklistrat" på bakgrunden i din desktopmiljö så får du titta på andra lösningar, exempel devilspie som kan göra detta.
<Barre> så devilspie kan få en terminal fastklistrad på din bakgrundsbild och i den terminalen kan du köra irssi
<predicate> Jaha, ja jag vet inte riktigt själv vad som går inte och inte går, vet inte ens hur man hanterar det. Men generellt sätt känner jag bara det fungerar utan krångel och att man enkelt kan se om någon behöver få tag på en eller om det skrivs något..
<predicate> Såg också att man kunde göra så det fungerade för nerladdning av torrent filer? Kanske inte var Irssi men det låg ihop med det :)
<Barre> det var förmodligen rtorrent du såg
<predicate> SÃ¥ var det nog ja, Men den var "inklistrad" ihop med Irssi :)
<predicate> "Ställer in irssi (0.8.15-1ubuntu1) ..."
<Barre> predicate: kör i kanalen istället för pm, sannorlikeheten att någon som vet vad dom talar om ökar nämligen avsevärt :)
<arand> haaga: Är det inte "sudo service foo action" man använder nuförtiden i och med upstart?
<predicate> Haha, när vet jag att det är klart. Haha, känner mig så dum!
<Barre> eller 'sudo start foo' , 'sudo stop foo' och 'sudo restart foo'
<Barre> predicate: behöver inte känna dig dum :)
<Barre> predicate: om vad vill du veta om det är klart eller inte?
<Barre> kortfattat, vad väntar du på?
<Barre> nej, nu är det hemgång
<predicate> Ja nu har jag installerat det verkar det som, men haha ingen aning hur jag skall använda det eller starta det :)
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Varifrån köper ni då?
<OrangeCat> Och mycket påslag? En nolla extra?
<arand> predicate: "irssi" i terminalen, irssi har bra docs på hemsidan: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<amelia> Barre!!!
<amelia> nu ska jag gå hem och ha semester! vi ses omkring!
<kodein> hurra för semester
 * spacebug- är hemma denna veckan med typ semester. Ledig iaf =)
<predicate> Tack, Arand :)
 * larsemil har sjukstuga
<larsemil> inte lika roligt som semester
<Coffe> amelia,  ha en trevlig semester
<Coffe> Hemgång
<arand> Min isp måste ha svårigheter, det enda som funkar är irc :/
<arand> Oh, darnit, det var inte vad jag tänkte mig att det kommandot skulle göra :(
<t^> arand har du telenor ? :D
<arand> Jag har st Andrews universitet
<t^> dom kanske köper lina av telenor
<t^> isf kommer det aldrig fungera för dig
<t^> :)
<arand> Någon klant har vät lyckats korka igen port 80 men lämnat 7000 öppen :)
<t^> bara om du VPN tunnlar förbi deras filter som filtrerar bort internet
<arand> Vad händer, blire revolution i Sverige också?
<kodein> ska man tro bob hund så har det ju varit dags för det rätt länge nu
<t^> arand det kommer nog :D
<t^> Swebits dog idag
<t^> :/
<kodein> meh, vem bryr sig
<zChris> t^ bryr sig!
<t^> jag bryr mig
<t^> =)
<kodein> ok. t^ bryr sig. ingen annan.
<zChris> jag bryr mig litegrann
<kodein> alla andra har redan gått vidare till nästa ställe
<t^> kanske blir mera svenska grejjer på TPB igen nu får man hoppas
<zChris> Undra när senaste Harry potter kommer på blueray så man kan se den
<amelia> *gäsp*
<zChris> Varför lägger folk bara på när man ringer :(
<kodein> de lägger nog på även när du inte ringer, tror jag.
<zChris> Det blir ju bara så att man ringer upp dagen efter eftersom man inte fått ja eller nej
<zChris> kodein, wuut
<kodein> telefonen är väl troligen pålagd ända tills det att någon, t.ex. du, ringer.
<kodein> så det är ju inte _bara_ när du ringer som den ligger på
<andol> zChris: Telefonförsäljeri?
<zChris> andol, intervjuare
<zChris> kodein, aa men de kan inte lägga på om dom inte lyft luren :P
<zChris> eller klickat på svara
<R2D21> Vanligt med problem med Asus modekort i Ubuntu?
<kodein> nä, det har funkat i 100% av fallen för mig
<R2D21> kodein, Konstigt. Skivan är 100% men bägge datorer jag misslyckats med att installera på har sata dvd
<andol> zChris: Har personerna bett om att bli uppringda/intervjuade? Ty om inte så har jag svårt att se fel/ohyfsat i att bara lägga på.
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> Vad heter det där  tillägget i firefox som låg i bakrunden ok blockade och sa till när föregående sidor och sånt  sniffade vilka sidor och så mab va inne på? Namnet började på R...
<zChris> andol, varför inte bara säg att man inte är intresserad ? :P
<zChris> andol, samt lägger man bara på så kommer personen bara att lägga dig på återuppringning
<xyzp> zChris, hej
<zChris> hej
<andol> zChris: Alltså, om någon bara lägger på så vill den rimligen inte prata, så är det inte då lite fult att sätta på återupprigning?
<zChris> andol, man vet ju inte, personen kan vara mottagligare nästa gång man ringer
<virtuald> googla på telefonförsäljare motmanuskript
<virtuald> skriv ut
<virtuald> :>
<xyzp> nån som vet? jag minns bara R i början på namnet
<virtuald> xyzp: sa till? det skickas alltid vilken sida man va inne på innan, om man inte går från ett bokmärke, eller går mellan http och https
<virtuald> eller skriver urlen direkt
<zChris> Förstår inte varför man måste bli otrevlig mot telefonförsäljare eller marknadsförare :P
<virtuald> zchris: nej det är väl inte poängen
<kodein> virtuald: min tid är värd för mycket för att hålla på med sånt. jag brukar köra på "säljer du nåt" "är jag kund hos er idag" ? "då vill jag slippa att ni ringer så här fortsättningsvis" : "jag köper aldrig någonting över telefon, vänligen besvära mig inte igen"
<virtuald> med motmanuskriptet altså
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> min tid är inte värd ett piss
<zChris> kodein, nej jag är inte intresserad duger inte ?
<zChris> virtuald: :P
<virtuald> hade den varit det hade jag haft ett jobb
<kodein> zChris: nä
<kodein> zChris: då får jag ju ett till jävla samtal en tid senare
<zChris> kodein, nej det får du väll inte ?
<kodein> zChris: bättre om jag ber dem stryka mig
<kodein> zChris: inte? hur många gånger har brödbrändsbolaget ringt och "frågat om jag är nöjd" följt av "vill du köpa den här tjänsten", tror du?
<virtuald>  afk
<zChris> kodein, ja jag har ingen aning om hur många gånger dom har ringt
<zChris> Säger du till mig att jag inte är intresserad så sätter jag ett "nej tack" iaf
<kodein> zChris: 5-6 gånger, men de slutade efter att jag sa "jag är nöjd, men skulle vara nöjdare om ni kunde sluta ringa mig hela tiden"
<zChris> T.ex. nu, jag förkalrade vem jag var och vart jag ringde ifrån, han säger nej jag är inte intresserad, och lägger på när jag säger att han får ha en trevlig kväll
<kodein> zChris: och hur fan läser du ut att jag inte säger "jag är inte intresserad"?
<zChris> vilket SVIN!
<xyzp> virtuald, nej llåg och sniffade vilka sniffande sidor i bakrunden
<zChris> kodein, va bra at do mslutade
<virtuald> okej
<zChris> att dom slutade*
<virtuald> xyzp: firesheep?
<virtuald> ähh måste gå fan
<kodein> zChris: jag sa att jag brukar säga "jag köper aldrig någonting över telefon, vänligen besvära mig inte igen"
<virtuald> afk
<xyzp> virtuald, nej namnet började på R
<kodein> grejen är ju att man inte kan NIX:a mobiltelefonen, och trots att de flesta seriösa telemarketingbolag tydligen kommit överens om att inte ringa mobilnummer så finns det ju folk som gör så
<xyzp> Nix-registret finns.
<kodein> gärna på min arbetstid.
<kodein> xyzp: inte för mobiltelefoner.
<xyzp> kodein, ok
<larsemil> Barre: jag väntar fortfarande på att du ska berätta något fö rmig
<zChris> xyzp, det gäller inte om man har varit kund eller om det handlar om marknadsundersökninger
<kodein> "har du tid" "nja, alltså, min tid debiteras via din skattesedel med ca 400kr/h, så det är väl upp till dig om jag har det"
<xyzp> zChris, ok
<chees> hur löser man så man kan skicka filer med pidgin msn
<R2D21> kodein, Nu funkar det, provade att installera en gång till.
<zChris> Trevlig gubbe på 55 år :P
<xyzp> zChris,  den hittar hål såg jag
<x_link> zChris: Har bara läst lite, men du jobbar som telefonsäljare låter det som?
<realubot> Säg hej till realubot.
<xyzp> hej reaqlubot :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Tjena.
<xyzp> realubot, allt väl å så?
<realubot> xyzp: Tja, det är ok.
<realubot> xyzp: Själv då?
 * realubot jobbar inte som telefonförsäljare.
<xyzp> realubot, ok, jo bara bra med mig va ute med en tjej å fikade förut
<larsemil> var hon söt
<realubot> xyzp: Ah! Vad är det för tjej?
<xyzp> realubot, en granne :-)
<xyzp> larsemil, ingen fotomodell men så där typ
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, fick hon smaka Ubuntu då?
<xyzp> realubot, haha
<realubot> ;)
<larsemil> det är det jag alltid säger till min sambo också, vill du smaka på lite ubuntu innan du lägger dig
<larsemil> och hon bara "öhh.. neeej. kom tillbaka när du kör gentoo"
<Norrland> larsemil: :D
<realubot> larsemil: Hon kanske inte är imponerad av din Netbook Edition.
<realubot> Hon vill ha Extended.
<larsemil> vadå netbook edition, jag har en ultraslim mini network install
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> tiina: Hur går det med dina filmer, USB etc?
<tiina> ingen vidare....jag får inte på mina nya usb sticka scandisk ett endaste något varken bilder filmer eller inget???
<Norrland> tiina: formaterat minnet?
<realubot> tiina: Ser du den i Natilus?
<tiina> går ej alltså kopiera något i den
<tiina> var finns Nautilius?
<realubot> Filbläddraren?
<tiina> jag har formatterat minnet i den men vet inte om det blev rätt gjord
<realubot> Om du öppnar din Hemkatalog. Ser du den på vänstra sidan då?
<tiina> där finns bilden på om scandiskstickan men kan ej drag något till den ...kommer bara felmeddelandet upp om att fel vid kopieringen???
<tiina> alla bilder, filer, filmer,musik....alla ger samma felmeddelandet
<realubot> tiina: Om du dubbelklickar på ikonen för USB-minnet, öppnas det inte i Filbläddraren då+
<realubot> ?
<tiina> ja det gör det men att kopiera dit något går inte!! Kommer bara felmedelandet som ovan sagt fram
<realubot> Vad säger felmmeddelandet då?
<xyzp> nu hittade jag namnet va ju Fradar jag letade efter, den motarbetar Fra va det ju
<realubot> tiina: Testa att formatera om stickan.
<realubot> xyzp: Hur då?
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l /dev/sd*
<realubot> i Terminalen när stickan sitter i och när stickan inte sitter i.
<tiina> Ger felmeddelnadet:Det inträffade fel vid kopieringen...den och den filen ,filmen ,musik,osv
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Vad heter USB-minnet sda1, sdb1, sdc1?
<xyzp> realubot, den lliggeer som en Add-on
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, och gör vad?
<tiina> det finns 6 styckn och vet ej i vilken av dem usbstickan sitter i
<realubot> tiina: Det märker du om du kör kommandot när stickan är i resp. efter att du har dragit ut stickan ur datorn.
<larsemil> men du får la upp den om du skriver fdisk -l med ett sudo först
<xyzp> realubot, motarbetar bara connection från dom
<tiina> det stå /dev/sda,/dev/sda1,/dev/sda2 osv
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, intressant.
<realubot> tiina: Ja, och om du kör samma kommando när stickan är i/ur så ser du skillnad?
<tiina> ja det gör det det finns utan stickan bara 4 st /dev/sda osv
<tiina> med usb 6 st /dev/sda1 osv
<realubot> Det låter konstigt.
<larsemil> kan inte vara sda på alla
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> måste vara sdb eller sdc
<realubot> tiina: Det ska försvinna ett sd* när du drar ur stickan.
<realubot> tiina: Kör ls -l /dev/sd*
<tiina> och 2 av de är /dev/sdb
<larsemil> då är det antagligen stickan
<tiina> med stickan i
<realubot> Först när stickan sitter i och sen en gång när stickan inte sitter i.
<tiina> utan usb stickan inga /dev/sdb
<realubot> tiina: Ok.
<tiina> ja
<tiina> men vad kan vara fel?
<realubot> tiina: Sätt i stickan och kör: umount /dev/sdb1
<tiina> okey
<zChris> Gud så träligt
<realubot> tiina: Jag tänkte vi kunde formatera om stickan till att börja med.
<realubot> zChris: What?
<zChris> jobbet :)
<realubot> zChris: Säg upp dig!
<zChris> realubot, nein! behöver pengar
<tiina>  /dev/sdb1 är inte i fstab (och du är inte root) detta meddelande kom då när jag körde umount /dev/sdb1
<tiina> hur formatterar man stickan?
<realubot> tiina: Hm, om minnet är sdb1 så kör: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<realubot> tiina: Testa först: df -h
<realubot> tiina: Vad står under size på sdb1?
<larsemil> df -h /dev/sdb1 så slipper du så mycekt data
<tiina> inget
<realubot> Hm...
<tiina> först /dev sdb och sedan /dev/ sdb1
<tiina> nu skulle man ha sudo password?
<realubot> tiina: Fungerar inte: df -h /dev/sdb1
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Det borde fungera...
<tiina> jag gjorde ju sudo först
<realubot> sudo vad?
<tiina>  sudo umount /dev/sdb1 detta gjorde jag först
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> tiina: Dra ut stickan och stoppa in den igen och kör: df -h /dev/sdb1
<tiina> och fick svar:/dev/sdb1 är inte i fstab (och du är inte root)
<realubot> tiina: Dra ut, sätt in, kör df -h /dev/sdb1
<tiina> ok
<tiina> ogiltig flagga?
<realubot> df -h /dev/sdb1
<realubot> Körde du verkligen exakt det?
<tiina> Filsystem            Storlek Anvnt Tillg Anv% Monterat på
<tiina> /dev/sdb1             3,8G  132K  3,8G   1% /media/usb0
<tiina> detta blev svaret
<realubot> Ok, USB:t är på 4GB eller?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> scandisk är de
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<tiina> scandisk usb stickan ja är 4 gig
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Därefter kör du: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<tiina> man måste ha sudo password?
<realubot> Skriv så som jag skrev och ange lösenord när det frågas efter det.
<tiina> ok jag gjorde det
<tiina> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<tiina> detta var svaret
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<realubot> Nu tror jag att ditt usb är formaterat.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Dra ur det och sätt in det igen.
<tiina> nu har dragit ur och satt i
<realubot> Ok, öppna med Filbläddraren när du får en fråga om vad du vill göra.
<tiina> e den i hemmappen filbläddraren?
<realubot> Japp.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Öppna din Hemkatalog.
<tiina> gjorde det är där nu
<tiina> vad gära jag nu
<realubot> Därefter så klickar du på USB-minnet i vänstra kanten så du får upp en tom katalog med innehåller på minnet.
<realubot> tiina: Håll ned Ctrl+Shit+T så öppnas en ny flik i Nautilus (filbläddraren).
<tiina> alltså på själva bilden av stickan när jag kilckar på den händer inget men när jag kilckar på bilden av den usb där den sitter i då öppnas tomma sidan
<tiina> med 4 gig
<realubot> tiina: Ok, jag vet inte vad du menar.
<realubot> tiina: HÃ¥ll ned Ctrl+Shift+T
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Så öppnar du en tom flik.
<realubot> Och därefter håller du ner Alt+Home
<realubot> SÃ¥ kommer du till dina Hemkatalog i din nya flik eller?
<tiina> scandisk 4 gig är en bild för sig och en liten diskbild om usb finns på filbläddrarens sida
<zChris> roligt att ringa folk 21:15 :<
<realubot> Får du upp en tom sida där det står på fliken att det är USB-minnet som du ser?
<realubot> zChris: Är du telefonförsäljare?
<R2D21> Kom det ny kernel i dag
<tiina> nu får jag plötsligt upp alla delar
<R2D21> 2.6.32.29?
<realubot> tiina: Jaha. Har du två flikar nu mdär USB-minnet är i en flik och där din Hemkatalog är i en annan flik?
<tiina> nu kom det upp usb0
<realubot> tiina: Leta upp en avi-film som har fungerat förut när du har brännt den på skiva. Hägerklicka på filen, välj kopiera. Gå till USB-minnet och välj klistra in.
<realubot> tiina: Då ska filen överföras till minnet.
<tiina> det finns två bilder vid sidan av filbläddraren ena är med scandiskstickan 4 gig
<tiina> den är den lilla diskbilden med usb0
<tiina> plus dem andra platserna
<realubot> Om du kollar på Datorns Skrivbord, finns det en ikon för USB-minnet där?
<realubot> tiina: Ok, vi gör så här...
<tiina> usb0 med en liten fyrkantig vit sak ja
<realubot> tiina: Dubbelklicka på den...
<realubot> Då öppnas ett nytt fönster med Nautilus va? Och du kommer in i en tom katalog?
<tiina> då kommer jag in i den som i filbläddraren
<tiina> alla dem vid sidan med tomt innehåll
<tiina> ja
<realubot> Ja, byt till det andra fönstret och leta upp en avi-film som har fungerat i din DVD-spelare förr.
<tiina> tomt usb0 på sidan alla bilder om olika platser
<realubot> Ja, låt det vara så.
<tiina> ok vilket andra förnster menar du?
<realubot> tiina: Öppna det andra Filbläddrar-fönstret som du var i innan och leta upp en avi-fil som har fungerar på din DVD-spelare.
<tiina> de har jag nu bränt på skiva igårkväll
<realubot> Ok, så dom har du inte kvar?
<tiina> nej
<tiina> det gick inte få nåt på stickan jag blev sur och brände de istället
<realubot> Ok, då kan du sätta in skivan i datorn och kopiera från skivan till USB-minnet.
<tiina> men jag vill ju fortfarande få bilder eller andra filmer på denna sticka
<tiina> men jag tar filmer via nätet
<tiina> flera av dem
<realubot> tiina: Jo, men som jag sa till dig en annan dag. Jag vill kolla om det är filmerna som det är fel på eller skiviorna.
<Markk> larsemil: Det kan jag hålla med om, dock kan jag inte IRCa på jobbet för tillfället. Får se om jag kan göra det på nya jobbet dock. :)
<tiina> filmerna funkade bra i dvd spelare sedan.....???? Fråga mig inte hur men det gjorde de
<realubot> Det är därför du ska testa filmer som du vet fungerar på skiva först på USB-minnet för att sedan testa filmer som inte fungerar på skiva på minnet.
<tiina> men däremot ficka jag inget på min usb sticka??? varför kan jag inte dra saker i den?
<realubot> tiina: Har du fått dom att fungera på skiva nu???
<tiina> JA
<realubot> Jaha, brände du en ny skiva eller hur fick du det att fungera?
<tiina> DVD-R gick bra med avi
<realubot> Det gjorde det ju inte innan?
<tiina> jag blev lika förvånad som du...men det gick bra!!
<realubot> tiina: Vilken katalog ligger en avi-fil som du vill ha till minnet?
<tiina> jag vet
<realubot> Och vilken bokstav börjar filen på?
<tiina> jag vill ha mina bilder som är kvar på stickan med det går inte heller inte musik inte filmer inget!
<predicate> Hallå hallå alla! :)
<realubot> Ok, men säg vilken katalog din film ligger i och vilen bokstav som den börjar med och vilen bokstav som står innan .avi i filnamnet?
<realubot> predicate: Hej svejs.
<tiina> jag kommer inte ihåg bokstäver
<tiina> ska kolla vänta
<realubot> tiina: Du ser väl vad filmen heter?
<tiina> robin hood
<realubot> tiina: Ja, robin hood.avi?
<tiina> det fanns flera st filmer
<realubot> Ja, ja, men jag ska testa med en film.
<tiina> Xvid.avi
<realubot> tiina: Ok, bra.
<xyzp> fradar är inte kompatibel med firefox  3..6.13 huh
<realubot> tiina: Ligger dom direkt i Hemkatalogen eller vad?
<realubot> Eller ligger dom i en underkatalog?
<tiina> på dvd spelaren n just nu i datorns dvdspelare och på skrivbordet
<zChris> http://eatliver.com/img/2011/6831.jpg
<realubot> tiina: Ok, på skrivbordet. Bra, kör det här kommandot i Terminalen: mv Skrivbord/r.*Xvid.avi /media/usb0/
<dataviruset> någon annan som har problem med security.ubuntu.com? uppdateringar går jättesegt :/
<realubot> tiina: Är det litet r i robin hood?
<tiina> ok
<xyzp> zChris, du kör macintosh va? :-P
<realubot> tiina: Kör: mv Skrivbord/robin.*Xvid.avi /media/usb0/
<realubot> istället
<HeMan> hmm, pidgin blev betydligt stabilare när jag slutade köra unity
<tiina> kan ej ta status??
<realubot> Va?
<xyzp> tänkte på apple sidan då
<realubot> tiina: Heter filmen robin...?
<tiina> MovieCom.se.avi.part    Står det på förstafilmen
<realubot> tiina: Aha, kör: mv Skrivbord/robin*Xvid.avi /media/usb0/
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här i Terminalen: find $HOME -iname 'robin.*.avi'
<tiina> går inte.....kan ej ta status
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<tiina> jag måste gå ur ett tag kan jag återkomma till dig realbot?
<xyzp> ash
<realubot> Ja, sure.
<larsemil> HeMan: åh jag har så höga förväntningar på unity, men är rädd att det ska floppa
<tiina> det är tre filmer på en bränd skiva...
<realubot> Driver hon med mig?
<HeMan> larsemil: jo många grejer är så trevliga
<HeMan> larsemil: men jag saknar tex möjligheten att lägga in applets i panelen
<larsemil> det lär ju komma
<larsemil> men följer några at utvecklarna på twitter och det verkar vara en del kvar.
<tiina> jag kan vara en stund till realbot
<HeMan> larsemil: får dina kompisar ordning på #pizzasugen?
<tiina> jag bytte en annan film i nu
<realubot> tiina: Jaha.
<larsemil> HeMan: vet inte riktigt
<tiina> jag har nu inne Michael Jackson endast moonwalker
<realubot> tiina: Du har en film som heter robin hood på Skrivbordet på datorn?
<tiina>  en film men går endå inte
<realubot> tiina: Var har du MJ-filmen då?
<tiina> på skrivbordet
<tiina> datrons dvd spelare
<realubot> tiina: Ok, kör: find $HOME -iname 'michael'
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<zChris> xyzp, nej jag använder windows :P
<tiina> bash: /home/tiina: är en katalog detta var svaret?
<realubot> tiina: Vad snackar du om? Har du filmen i DVd-spelaren i datorn eller som en fil på Ubuntus Skrivbord?
<tiina> moonwalker syns i filbläddrare där även scandisk finns och usb0
<HeMan> ha! nu hittade jag varför det gick så sakta på det interna nätet!
<tiina> i datorns dvdspelare
<realubot> Jaha.
<HeMan> jag har ingen radvd-demon igång på routern och får bara ipv6-adress via vpn'et till kontoret
<realubot> tiina: Kör: find /media -iname 'michael'
<tiina> en mapp där med video ts
<realubot> tiina: Jaha, då är det inte avi?
<HeMan> vilket innebar att när jag loggade in på mina maskiner via ipv6-adresserna så gick all trafik via kontoret...
<xyzp> zChris, ok hehe
<tiina> denna film är vob
<realubot> tiina: Vi skulle ju få avi-filer att fungera. Varför håller du på med en skiva med vob-filer då?
<realubot> tiina: Har du någon avi-film på datorn?
<tiina> jag ska kolla en avi film vänta...där finns bara en avi film
<realubot> Ja, är det robin hood?
<tiina> i den skivan är det tre filmer brända gör det nåt>?
<cahoot> hon får hoppas att det inte är sheriffen - då ligger hon pyrt till
<realubot> tiina: Kör: find $HOME -iname '*.avi'
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du för resultat då?
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Skriv inte ut resultatet här bara.
<realubot> tiina: FÃ¥r du filmens namn som svar?
<tiina> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tiina> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/The Kings.Speech.(2010).DVDSCR.X busy
<tiina> detta kom upp....vänta
<realubot> Som sagt, skriv inte ut i Terminalen.
<tiina> var ska jag skriva det?
<realubot> tiina: Ingenstans. Jag vill bara att du ska säga om du får ett resultat som innehåller namnet på filmen.
<realubot> tiina: Kör: find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1
<tiina> var ska jag köra den?
<realubot> tiina: Får du ut något i stil med: /home/tiina/Skrivbord/ bla bla .avi
<realubot> tiina: Du ska köra det i Terminalen.
<tiina> hände inget
<tiina> ja nu kom den fram
<realubot> Ok, bra, kör det här då: file=$(find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1); cp $file /media/usb0
<tiina> ja exakt och robin hood 2010 osv
<tiina> xvid
<realubot> tiina: Se till att skriva exakt som det står här.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Jag föreslår att du inte säger filmernas namn i kanalen här.
<realubot> tiina: Det här är en offentlig chatt-kanal.
<tiina> /home/tiina/Skrivbord/Senaste bilder/........avi
<realubot> tiina: Vad händer när du kör kommandot jag skrev 20:20
<realubot> ?
<tiina> då kom fram det jag skrev ovan senaste meningen här
<realubot> tiina: file=$(find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1); cp $file /media/usb0/
<realubot> tiina: Kör det.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<tiina> kan ej ta status katalogen eller filen finns inte
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l /media/usb0
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<kodein> "$file", inte $file, hsh
<tiina> totalt 0
<realubot> tiina: Ja, kör: file=$(find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1); cp "$file" /media/usb0
<realubot> tiina: Nej.
<realubot> tiina: Ja, kör: file=$(find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1); cp "$file" /media/usb0/
<realubot> Kör det.
<tiina> kan inte skapa normal fil åtkomst nekas
<tiina> cp kan inte skapa normal fil
<realubot> tiina: Ok, jag vet inte då. Du får fråga någon annan. Jag hinner inte mer nu.
<larsemil> men varför går det inte att bara kopiera i nautilus?
<tiina> okey.....tack så mycket iaf.....Ha en trevlig kväll.....mvh
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l /media/usb0
<realubot> tiina: Och klistra in resultatet här.
<larsemil> realubot: tiina  varför går det inte att kopiera direkt i nautilus?
<tiina> totalt 0
<realubot> tiina: Ta inte med filmens namn om du ser ett i resultaet av ls -l /media/usb0
<R2D21> servrarna för uppdateringar lite sega i dag?
<realubot> larsemil: Hjälp henne då. Det kanske går...
<tiina> hände inget
<tiina> mer än det som står där totalt 0
<realubot> tiina: Ok, kör: ls -l /media | grep "usb0"
<tiina> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4 2011-01-10 19:32 usb -> usb0
<tiina> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 1970-01-01 01:00 usb0
<tiina> detta var svaret
<cahoot> förstår du vad det står?
<tiina> nej
<realubot> tiina: Ok, du har inte skrivrättigheter att skapa en fil på ditt usb.
<tiina> men vad betyder det?
<realubot> Varför monteras hennes usb som root? Det brukar det väl inte göra i Ubuntu?!=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> tiina: Det innebär att bara root har rätt att skapa en fil på usb-minnet.
<tiina> hur blir jag root då?
<realubot> tiina: Du ska inte bli root.
<tiina> varför?
<realubot> Du ska se till att usb-minnet monteras så du har rätt att skriva till det som vanlig användare.
<tiina> jag kommer inte kunna få mian bilder på stickan eller filer eller dokument inget??
<realubot> tiina: Du ska inte vara root för det är en säkerhetsrisk. Du ska kunna skapa filer på minnet utan att vara root.
<tiina> hur gör jag det?
<realubot> tiina: Gör så här:
<tiina> ok
<realubot> file=$(find $HOME -iname '*.avi' | head -1); sudo cp "$file" /media/usb0/
<realubot> tiina: Kör det i Terminalen.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Du kommer att då skriva ditt lösenord. Terminalen kommer att fråga efter det.
<tiina> jag gjorde det
<realubot> Ok, kopieras filen till usb-minnet?
<tiina> kan det vara den samma som när jag loggar in på dator?
<realubot> Ja.
<tiina> okey
<realubot> Vad skrev du då?!?
<tiina> min lösenord till att logga in på datorn
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<tiina> men ska det hända nåt?
<realubot> tiina: Fick du något felmeddelande?
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l /media/usb0/
<realubot> Ser du avi-filmen i resultatet i Terminalen?
<realubot> tiina: Vad händer?
<tiina> nej inget efter frågan om password
<tiina> vad ska jag göra nu?
<tiina> samma sak gäller hörlurare eller mikrofon via usb funkar inte heller?? Har aldrig gjort sedan jag köpte datorn
<tiina> ska jag stänga terminalen nu?
<zChris> Går det att köra en SQL injection om jag escapar ' och \ ?
<realubot> I give up.
<HeMan> zChris: säkert
<zChris> HeMan, vadå säkert?=
<HeMan> zChris: finns säkert en massa utf-8 och unicode-prylar som ställer till det
<zChris> Ah okey
<HeMan> zChris: försök hitta nått libb som städar åt dig
<zChris> Försöker få till en injection på jobbets interna sida så jag kan skicka bevis på att det finns ett hål som dom behöver laga
<HeMan> ah!
<cahoot> inte rädd få sparken?
<zChris> cahoot, Nej jag hjälper ju dom ?
<cahoot> jag skulle nog fråga först
<zChris> Roligare med suprise
<R2D21> Jag har seriösa problem i dag att hämta uppdateringar.
<zChris> "Åh vilken talent kille" tänker dom då :P
<cahoot> tror du?
<HeMan> eller så tänker dom "idoit! han får focken direkt!"
<HeMan> jag har sett folk få sparken för att dom skulle hjälpa till med säkerhet utan att fråga först
<zChris> Vad hade ni tänkt om ni var itansvarig?
<HeMan> beror helt på
<cahoot> wannabehacker som söker uppmärksamhet
<HeMan> hade det varit en kollega jag litat på hade det varit ok
<Philip5> dagon_: ping!
<HeMan> hade det varit någon nobody som plötsligt "hackat på min infra" hade jag blivit arg
<zChris> Arg på dig då?
<zChris> har jag ett program med buggar blir jag inte arg på folk som hittar buggarna och upplyser mig om det :P Känns lite konstigt
<HeMan> nej, på nobodyn som försöker hacka systemet för att plocka ut all hemlig information
<zChris> byt ut försöker mot lyckats
<zChris> Hellre en som berättar än en person som använder informationen till dåliga saker
<cahoot> zChris: tänkefter lite - om det nu handlar om ett företag
<HeMan> jo men då måste det finnas ett förtroende för den personen först
<zChris> HeMan, hur menar du nu ?
<HeMan> zChris: om jag upptäcker att du hackat min server skulle jag direkt anta att du hade onda avsikter
<cahoot> zChris: om dom 'kommer på dig' innan du hunnit förklara ditt goda syfte?
<HeMan> zChris: om jag inte känner dig och vet vem du är och vilket syfta du har
<zChris> En person kommer till mig säger att jag har säkerhetslucka i mitt system och ger mig exempel kod
<zChris> Är jag nog taksam för det
<zChris> tacksam*
<HeMan> men det förutsätter att att du får reda på det den vägen
<HeMan> om du upptäcker ett intrång och lyckas luska ut vem det är så lär han få det hett om öronen
<zChris> HeMan, ja det var det som var grunden för diskussionen
<HeMan> jag har dessutom hört mardrömshistorier om folk som inte förstått att dom haft buggar
<zChris> folk = användare eller admins?
<HeMan> utvecklare och admins
<zChris> Jag är livrädd för buggar när jag utvecklar saker
<zChris> Iaf om jag skulle utveckla saker för andra
<HeMan> och blivit fullkomligt vansinniga och gjort helt irrationella saker, så som att sparka folk
<HeMan> så man måste ha ett förtroende innan man börjar
<HeMan> har man inte det så finns det alltid en risk att bli sparkad och/eller åtalad
<HeMan> oavsett hur goda avsikter man har
<zChris> ja, men då är det nått fel på admin :P
<cahoot> zChris: vad skulle du säga om grannen kom med din kamera och sa att han bara ville visa hur lätt det var att gå in o ta den i din bostad?
<zChris> Typ att hans självkänsla har blivit sämre eller nått
<HeMan> och? det är ju inte han som får sparken
<HeMan> det är inte han som blir åtalad heller
<zChris> cahoot, ja för det är ju en jättebra liknelse, Vi kan ju hålla oss till ämnet kanske ? :P
<HeMan> öhh, det är ju exakt samma
<zChris> Nej liknelser baseras på att saker och ting är svart vit
<cahoot> zChris: vad är ditt problem med att deklarear din avsikt innan?
<zChris> cahoot, jag har inget problem med det
<cahoot> då så
<zChris> cahoot, jag förnimer att du blir upprörd? :P
<HeMan> zChris: jag förstod inte din "Nej liknelser baseras på att saker och ting är svart vit"
<cahoot> zChris: inte alls
<HeMan> nån gör ett intrång för att visa att det är dålig säkerhet
<zChris> HeMan, att om jag tycker X vid Y situation behöver inte jag tycka X vid en liknande situation
<HeMan> zChris: så du menar att man kan vara irrationell?
<zChris> HeMan, hur menar du nu ?
<HeMan> brb, barnsövning
<zChris> kontentan är att jag skulle vara tacksam om en person kom med exempelkod och berättade för mig att jag har en säkerhetsbugg i systemet
<cahoot> zChris: men du inser uppenbart inte att inte alla kan förväntas reagera som du
<zChris> cahoot, haha jo det kan jag , men jag tycker bara det är konstigt :)
<HeMan> problemet är att ett intrång är ett intrång om än med gott syfte
<HeMan> och folk reagerar olika på intrång
<HeMan> och det är onödigt att få sparken för att någon annan har en annan uppfattning om problemen
<zChris> Jag är dock rörd över eran omtanke :)
<dataviruset> Vet någon varför jag får varningar om minnesläckor när jag kör update-grub, antingen själv eller efter en dist-upgrade med apt-get? http://tinypic.com/r/2j1jwqf/7
<tobier> dataviruset: heh, lagom skumt
<tobier> dataviruset: jag har aldrig fått så med update-grub, så känns ju inte som en (vanlig iaf) bugg
<dataviruset> tobier: efter lite sökande verkar det ha med RAID och GRUB att göra, och jag kör båda... hmm.
<tobier> dataviruset: ah, en bugg alltså :)
<cahoot> tobier: tittat igenom t ex syslog - det kanske inte alls har med update-grub att göra - bara att du har en öppen terminal och ser felmedd
<tobier> cahoot: så kan det också vara ^^
<cahoot> ja fek nick
<cahoot> fel
<dataviruset> utdrag ur syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574130/
<dataviruset> dessa meddelanden uppkom alltså i samband med de där minnesläckorna
<dataviruset> men jag antar nästan att allt är som det ska där...
<HeMan> hoppsan!
<HeMan> 14 i last på min trippelcore...
<dataviruset> HeMan: IPv6 *dregel*
<HeMan> dataviruset: *torkar*
<dataviruset> HeMan: hmm, SouthPole/Tele2? *snoka*
<HeMan> dataviruset: jo
<dataviruset> vad är det för påfund? :p
<HeMan> vilket av det?
<dataviruset> blev bara väldigt intresserad. det är något företags-grejs, va? :P
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag jobbar på South Pole
<HeMan> och vi har "riktig" ipv6 från tele2
<dataviruset> ah, låter urtrevligt! jag vill ocksåååå haa
<dataviruset> kostar det massa extra och sånt?
<zChris> http://open.spotify.com/track/1eXCOaP61F46PhkSkEzia6
 * t^ köper 10mbit av telenor och får 5% av hastigheten, telenor bjuder dock på paket filtrering så internet blir obrukbart :)
<HeMan> nope, ingen extrakostnad för ipv6
<zChris> t^, åh så snällt av dem :)
<t^> mm :I
<dataviruset> HeMan: men gäller det bara om man ber om IPv6-adresser själv, tro?
<HeMan> t^: om du vill kan du få betala en administrativ avgift till mig med
<dataviruset> HeMan: med RIPE-ansökan, alltså
<HeMan> dataviruset: vi fick dom direkt från tele2
<t^> HeMan adrministrerar du något åt mig då ?:D
<HeMan> t^: jag kan hålla reda på alla meddelanden du skickat till mig
<dataviruset> HeMan: väldigt häftigt... eller ja, det kanske det inte är, bara jag som dreglar så fort jag ser en publik IPv6-adress :)
<HeMan> dataviruset: :)
<t^> HeMan okej då lär jag nästan börja skriva dig massa fina meddelanden då :D
<HeMan> t^: om du vill kan jag slänga på en faktureringsavgift med
<HeMan> t
<t^> haha jafan do it, inte ska du vara sämmre än telenor
<HeMan> t^: och uppläggningsavgift
<t^> får jag käftsmäll också ?:D
<t^> då är du där
<t^> haha
<HeMan> t^: registerhållningsavgift kanske med
<HeMan> t^: jag kan undvika att krama dig, räcker det?
<t^> du glömde flygskatten HeMan
<HeMan> t^: jag känner mig givmild så den bjuder jag på!
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> dataviruset: du vet att det finns ett ipv6-nät vikt för alla ipv4-adresser?
<HeMan> dataviruset: så om du sätter upp en tunnel mot 192.88.99.1 med lite fiffigheter så behöver du inte plocka ut något nät från RIPE
<gorgo> hum
<dataviruset> HeMan: hmm, tunnlar och grejer? läbbigt. bara för man inte vet hur det funkar och hur man gör..
<HeMan> dataviruset: :)
<amelia> HeMan: hej!
<dataviruset> amelia: hej! =D
<HeMan> amelia: haloj!
<amelia> hej dataviruset!
<dataviruset> =p
<HeMan> amelia: semestrar du allt du kan nu?
<amelia> HeMan: jajemen. :D
<amelia> HeMan: trodde du att du hade en hylla eller två?
 * amelia planerar rackskåp :D
<HeMan> amelia: kan kolla, ska in på kontoret på torsdag
<amelia> HeMan: cool. hör av dig på mirkken isåfall så kan jag svänga förbi kontoret på eftermiddagen om du är kvar då.
<amelia> jag har ju inte så mycket annat planerat än. :P
<HeMan> amelia: jag kommer in rätt sent på kontoret, men jag uppdaterar dig oavsett
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> HeMan: ah ok. vi kan ju lösa sånt när du vet om det finns.
<Philip5> amelia: ska du måla ditt eget rackskåp då?
<Philip5> tapetsera med blommig tapet eller så?
<realubot> Är inte det ett säkerhetsproblem att Chromiun inte har NoScript?
<HeMan> hehe, frugan blir lämpligt less på att jag ligger och kollar på filmer när dom kör olika motorer i bromsbänk...
<EAG> hon gillar inte trimm?
<larsemil> HeMan: hur går det att bearbeta min isp då? gogo, buss på
<HeMan> larsemil: det går väl sådär
<HeMan> larsemil: jag måste hitta en ipv6-only-site och felanmäla att det inte går komma åt den
<HeMan> larsemil: jag vet av några, men det känns lite krystat att ange tex en maskin jag har på mitt ipv6-nät...
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> jag lobbar på och  de har sagt att de jobbar med det
<larsemil> men dags att tjata lite snart igen
<HeMan> han som ringde mig var 14:e dag har slutat ringa
<andol> HeMan: Om du vill så kan jag sätta upp en IPv6-only site? :)
<andol> Om inte annat så borde just nästan http://coloncolonone.net/ vara IPv6 allena.
<HeMan> annars är world IPv6 day ett bra tillfälle att ringa och skrika lite, http://test-ipv6.com/ipv6day.html
<andol> Jupp
<larsemil> fördelen med företag är att jag harmailkontakt med två snubbar som är grymma
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/1JbOn.jpg
<larsemil> kolla hela för lol
<HeMan> dom vi pratar med inne på Tele2 för SP är också riktigt duktiga!
<larsemil> sp?
<HeMan> South Pole
<larsemil> ah :)
<gorgo> någon som har en android telefon här?
<HeMan> jo
<kosta> hi
<gorgo> HeMan, vilken har du?
<kosta> kan någon som kan ubuntu bra hjälpa mig?
<Norrland> !ask | kosta
<ubot2> kosta: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<ePax> kosta: Fråga på bara så den som kan svaret kommer att hjälpa dig.
<kosta> okej :Ä)
 * ePax testar Natty 
<kosta> Gjorde en bootable USB med ubuntu 10 och booten går bra osv men problemet är att efter ca 2-8 minuter så stängs skärmen bara av..., de står att ja ska installera ATI FGLRX graphics driver men gjorde det och då fick jag error....någon som vet :D ?
<arand> ePax: Happy crashing.
<kosta> ett tillägg; logon osv vid start ser väldigt konstig ut, verkligen inte lika fin som de nska vara
<ePax> arand: Det blir en virtuell krasch då :D
<Philip5> dagon_: dags att vakna nu!
<arand> ePax: Rätt, appropå det kanske man ska uppdatera sin egen kvm...
<kosta> håller på att installera ubuntu just nu men skärmen kommer till 90% att stängas av, därav kommer jag inte kunna fortsätta installationenn
<kosta> hatar att ATI ska vara så krångligt med ubuntu
<ePax> Va löjligt... 22 mb/s nedladdning med iphone över wifi och 5 mb /s med ubuntu
<ePax> super bra wifi drivisar
<Markk> Hade inte heller varit nöjd om jag fick 5 mb/s.
<Markk> Jag är glad om jag får 1 MB/s.
<Markk> :(
<bulbin> Hej, någon vaken?
<virtuald> ja
<Philip5> jaooo
<bulbin> Jag har klantat till det rejält och behöver hjälp. :P
<Philip5> vad har du då gjort?
<Philip5> virtuald är här så du är räddad... ;)
<virtuald> haha
<bulbin> xD
<bulbin> Jag tyckte att Pulseaudio krånglade en massa, så jag tog bort det via Synaptics.
<virtuald> men jag är trött och hungrig
<bulbin> Sen när jag startade om så försvann Gnome.
<bulbin> :P
<virtuald> är väl bara o lägga in det igen :)
<bulbin> Varför försvann det?
<virtuald> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<virtuald> för att du inte var uppmärksam på vad du valde
<Philip5> bulbin: för att gnome är säkert då beroende av delar av pulseaudio
<virtuald> eller apt-get install kubuntu-desktop om philip5 får välja
<Philip5> virtuald:  precis :D
<Philip5> kde rules!
<virtuald> :>
<bulbin> Dock ska det tilläggas att jag faktiskt installerade om Pulseaudio INNAN jag startade om.
<bulbin> Alltså, jag tog bort det.
<bulbin> Och installerade det igen.
<bulbin> Sedan reboot.
<virtuald> jaja men lägg in ubuntu-desktop-paketet
<Philip5> du installerade bara pulseaudion igen då eller?
<bulbin> Antagligen.
<bulbin> Och för att confa trådlöst nätverk i terminal?
<Philip5> det räcker ju inte eftersom då delar eller hela gnome verkar ha åkt med
<virtuald> hm :>
<bulbin> Är det alltså så att man tar bort delar av Desktop när man tar bort Puleaudio?
<bulbin> Pulse*
<Philip5> bulbin: tydligen i ditt fall. det beror på hur och vad man tar bort och om saker är beroende av det man tar bort
<bulbin> Jag kollade ändå igenom vad den tog bort tyckte jag.
<virtuald> bulbin: har aldrig gjort det men kommandon som iw, iwlist och dhclient kan behövas
<bulbin> Urk.
<bulbin> Detta blir en rolig natt.
<bulbin> Haha.
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> för att få igång nästet i konsolen alltså
<Philip5> virtuald: vill du se hur pass tråkigt jag har ikväll och vad jag roat mig med? benchmarka min cpu i olika klockfrekvenser och med och utan hyperthreading... :/  http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1103014-IV-PHILIP52268
<virtuald> hehe
<arand> Hoppsan, gnome3 designar bort minimering och maximering från fönsterlisten, shitstorm inc.! :D
<Philip5> bulbin: du kan kanske kolla i loggen vad du avinstallerat av bara farten om det nu är intressant
<virtuald> jag satt bland massa nördar och bråkade med min nätbok
<bulbin> virtuald: Och att använda en USB-sticka med Ubuntu på går inte för att lägga in Desktop igen?
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh5ZnqH--V4
<virtuald> @forskningsavdelningen
<arand> ...Fast personligen tycker jag det låter ganska rimligt
<virtuald> syns min host om man skriver /whois virtuald
<virtuald> ?
<Philip5> bulbin: jo det går men är lite pillrigt och kanske inte man gör om man är nybörjare
<virtuald> fan tjatar nu kattskrället om då…
<bulbin> Philip5: Jag är ingen novis på datorer i sig.
<bulbin> Och jag har redan gått igenom en hel del för att få saker att fungera som jag vill.
<bulbin> Men det är alltid något som går sönder.
<bulbin> Linux är fortfarande relativt nytt för mig.
<Philip5> bulbin: ok, du kan boota från livecd eller usb-sticka om du där har fungerande nätuppkoppling men har svårt att få till det i teminalläge och sedan mounta din hårdiskinstallation som ett chroot och där installera gnome eller vad du vill
<Philip5> bulbin: fast det är nog lättare och snabbare att kicka igång nätet i textläget
<virtuald> en tjej med en tjock databasbok som verkade tråkig försökte snacka med mig men jag fortsatte bara att bråka med datorn, är det ett bra tecken?
<bulbin> Det känns som om det blir lättast att dra en nätverkskabel från routern till datorn så att jag slipper confa inställningar för nätverksnycklar och skit.
<bulbin> Och sedan bara köra apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> bulbin: det är nog det allra smidigaste
<bulbin> Ska testa detta om en stund.
<bulbin> Dock en sak till jag funderat på.
<Philip5> apt-get går bra även om jag själv föredrar aptitude :)
<bulbin> Ibland rekommenderas man uppdatera kernel till ny version.
<Philip5> ja
<bulbin> Senast var det väl .27 på slutet tror jag.
<Philip5> ok
<bulbin> Vad kommer det sig att Gnome ibland går sönder när man uppdaterar till ny kernel?
<Philip5> ett påstående eller kommer det en fråga? ;)
<bulbin> Eller inte vill starta.
<bulbin> Som nu senast.
<Philip5> det ska det inte göra men om du installerat egna drivisar manuellt så blir det ju problem
<bulbin> Det kan ju vara så ja.
<arand> bulbin: Kan bero på videodrivisar?
<Philip5> typ manuellt installerat grafikdrivisar
<bulbin> Att jag helt enkelt får köra en sh för Nvidia.
<bulbin> Igen.
<bulbin> I nya kerneln.
<arand> Måste kompileras om för den nya kärnan i vissa fall, jepp
<Philip5> ja om du inte har nya drivisarna från nvidia som paket som fixar det automatiskt vid kernel updates
<bulbin> Det låter logiskt.
<bulbin> Nope, jag körde det manuellt.
<Philip5> då blir det så
<Philip5> på min ppa så finns senaste nvidia som paket och då slipper man göra sånt
<bulbin> Jo, det är smidigt kanske.
<bulbin> Men det strulade en hel del med drivrutinerna.
<Philip5> inte senaste beta-drivisarna dock för de har jag inte fixat till
<bulbin> Och att få Flash att fungera som jag vill är en mardröm.
<Philip5> hur som helst så är det varken gnomes eller kernel updatens fel att det blir så utan snarare hur du installerat drivisar
<bulbin> Yes.
<bulbin> Det är jag med på.
<Philip5> hur vill du flash ska funka då?
<bulbin> Philip5: Vissa hemsidor med stream fungerar konstigt i fullscreen.
<bulbin> Eller, vissa streams fuckar Desktop överlag.
<bulbin> Man ser minivarianter av videon i andra fönster.
<bulbin> Och bilden syns typ i text på andra sidor även när man stängt ner den osv.
<bulbin> Funderade på om det hade med Compiz att göra.
<bulbin> Eller att något är fel med installationen av grafikdrivisarna.
<Philip5> vet jag inte riktigt vad du menar för det har jag inte sett men däremot så om du ska ha hårdvarustöd för att spela upp videofilmer med flash så krävs det nyare version av flash än 10.1 tror jag det var
<Philip5> om ditt grafikkort stödjer det också förstås
<bulbin> Kör redan 102.
<bulbin> 10.2*
<bulbin> r2
<bulbin> Själva uppspelningen fungerar.
<bulbin> Och det flyter bra så.
<bulbin> Men tänk dig såhär:
<bulbin> Du kör en film på typ Youtube.
<bulbin> Stänger ner fliken.
<bulbin> Kollar en annan sida med mycket text.
<Philip5> jo funka ska den göra men efter 10.2 är det nog så har du hårdvarustöd för hd-film i flash om ditt grafikkort stödjer det. iaf med nvidia
<bulbin> Och i själva texten ser du typ en stillbild från videon du nyss såg.
<bulbin> Om du scrollar upp och ner på sidan så ligger videobilden kvar.
<bulbin> Som att Flashcontainern inte dör.
<bulbin> Utan ligger kvar.
<Philip5> så får inte jag men jag kör också kde så det kan ju vara compiz eller gnome eller något annat
<Philip5> kör du 32 eller 64bit?
<Philip5> apropå ingenting
<bulbin> 32
<Philip5> ok
<bulbin-> Försvinner något om jag kör en installation av Ubuntu-Desktop?
<bulbin-> Filer etc.
<Philip5> nej saker läggs bara till
<bulbin-> Okej, låter bra.
<Philip5> annars får du en fråga om något
<bulbin-> Btw, hur tar jag bort tidigare kernels från GRUB?
<Philip5> egna data försvinner dock inte
<Philip5> du avinstallerar dem
<bulbin-> Okey, tackar.
<bulbin-> Ska ge mig på ett försök att laga stackars Ubuntu.
<bulbin-> Återkommer.
<virtuald> se bara till att ha kvar den du använder
<bulbin-> Absolut.
<bulbin-> lol
<virtuald> :>
<arand> Kan janitor göra det nuförtiden?
<virtuald> tror det
<virtuald> inte säker iofs
<bulbin> Hej igen :D
<bulbin> Nu kör jag mitt kära 10.10 igen.
<bulbin> Tack för hjälpen!
<Philip5> så det gick bra
<Philip5> var det bara att dra sladden och installera?
<virtuald> :>
<bulbin> Yes, körde kernel .25 i safemode.
<bulbin> Valde att köra root med nätverk.
<bulbin> Den hittade kortet och körde på DNS.
<Philip5> oki
<bulbin> Sen var det bara apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bulbin> Och allt fungerade efter omstart.
<Philip5> jepp
<bulbin> SÃ¥g ut som vanligt.
<bulbin> haha
<Philip5> vad är det för version av nvidias drivis som du drog in själv?
<bulbin> Den senaste på hemsidan.
<Philip5> 260.19.36?
<bulbin> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.36
<Philip5> ok, de drivisarna finns som färdiga paket på min ppa bl a
<Philip5> slipper man råka ut för att det inte dyker upp något gnome vid uppdatering och omstart
<arand> Philip5: Du använd LP numera frö repot eller?
<Philip5> ja
<bulbin> Vad är det för fel på Nvidias egna repos?
<Philip5> har jag nog gjort i 2 år eller mer
<arand> Ah, hehe..
<Philip5> nvidia har väl inget eget repo men har det ett så går det väl bra
<virtuald> frö repot… seed repo… fröbank
<bulbin> AHHH
<bulbin> Jag blacklistade ju nouveau?!
<bulbin> Vad gör den skiten i min dator igen?
<bulbin> Urk.
<arand> Hmm, jag har börjat frysa om händerna sen jag dissade nouveau...
<bulbin> lol
<bulbin> Säg nu inte att den skiten kom tillbaka efter att jag köre apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bulbin> körde*
<bulbin> Bte.
<bulbin> btw*
<bulbin> Kan jag avinstallera Nvidias drivisar om jag lagt in dem manuellt?
<bulbin> Jag utforskar Google.
<bulbin> Tack för hjälpen hur som helst!
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-02
<dagon_> Philip5: jag är vaken!
<Philip5> dagon_: ja nu ja!
<Philip5> sleepy head!
<dagon_> har varit och lirat gitarr
<Philip5> aha, gör du sånt
<Philip5> har du inte pluggat in den med linux och kör guitarix eller så?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> kanske är nått för dig
<dagon_> kör hemma hos polaren i FL Studio
<Philip5> har du kollat på programmet?
<dagon_> jag har inget ljudkort som stöder realtidsinspelning :(
<Philip5> äsch
<Philip5> dagon_: behöver ju dig här att underhålla mig om natten
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag är ju här nu
<Philip5> va bra! underhåll mig! :D
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> sök på "lsd frog" på youtube
<Philip5> hehe, hittar man galna grejer då?
<dagon_> oh yes :D
<Philip5> jag har mest roat mig med att köra olika benchmarks när jag överklockat min processor olika mycket och haft hyperthreading på eller av
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> så du ser hur kul jag haft det
<dagon_> det finns nåt sånt benchmark för linux
<dagon_> minns inte vad det hette
<dagon_> för att kolla grafikkortet
<Philip5> phoronix-test-suite
<dagon_> typ som 3DMark
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> har du testat?
<Philip5> jepp
<dagon_> gick det bra? :)
<Philip5> http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1103014-IV-PHILIP52268
<Philip5> så där gick det
<dagon_> ska köra det sen
<dagon_> lyssnar på en grej nu
<Philip5> "grejer" det låter det
<dagon_> ska köra testen nu
<Philip5> tar ett tag att köra dem om du ska köra alla
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> tänkte köra grafikkort och cpu
<Philip5> en del test för att testa grafikkort är rätt feta att ladda ner
<dagon_> usch, får nog köra imorgon
<dagon_> nu ska jag ju underhålla dig
<dagon_> http://www.blenderguru.com/smash-an-iphone/
<dagon_> om du inte redan sett
<dagon_> tänkte själv se den nu :P
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> ser ingen video dock
<dagon_> jävla firefox
<Philip5> vad för video?
<dagon_> den jag länkade -^
<Philip5> ser jag
<arand> Jäsiken vad unity2d är instabilt i kvm...
<dagon_> Philip5: i firefox?
<dagon_> flash suger ***
<Philip5> ja i FF
<Philip5> sitter och kollar nu i helskärm :D
<larsemil> god morgon
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.371410/google-panikstoppar-skadliga-androidappar
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> "panikstoppar", jojo, sensationsjournalism då den är som bäst
<Barre> larsemil: vad väntar du på att jag skall berätta? O_o
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> Barre: hurmychekostere
<bamsefar> Omg
<larsemil> w00t is omg?
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh.... jag kanske var otdylig :)
<larsemil> Barre: eller jag korkad, i vilket fall så förstod jag inte
<Barre> larsemil: jag skall ner till den serverhallen som håller på att avvecklas för lite jobb den 18/3 och jobba. Skulle gissa på att jag har den eventuella rackkostnaden i början på den veckan.
<Barre> larsemil: men som det ser ut som nu så är det två rack som finns tillgängliga. Tydligen så vill de låta den egna personalen köpa loss prylar först :O
<bamsefar> Barre: Ska du skrota datahall? :O
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, men kund skall
<larsemil> Barre: okej men vi är intresserade om det är billigt. :)
<Barre> larsemil: jag måste först skanna marknaden lite så jag vet vad som räknas som billigt... vore ju idiotiskt om jag slår till på två rack till överpris :)
<larsemil> vi käöpte för 1250 st sist vilket var ok
<Barre> larsemil: med sidoplåtar? tippskydd? eller enbart racken?
<larsemil> Barre: rack
<larsemil> Barre: dörrar
<Barre> du är en dörr
<Barre> då vet jag på ett ungefär rå..
<larsemil> Barre: det andra har vi löst ändå, det går ju alltid att lösa.
 * Barre hoppas på att komma hem med en näve servrar och nätprylar :)
<bamsefar> :)
<larsemil> du får säga till om du vill ha sällskap.
<larsemil> Barre: om de har dieselagg kan jag ta det. :D :D
<cHarNe2> go môrrn
<Norrland> Barre, bamsefar: ni som arbetar lite mer med drift. Vad kan DL380 G4 vara värd begagnad? dual xeon, 2-4gb minne, några diskar osv.
<bamsefar> Inte mycket.
<bamsefar> Det är väl scsi-disk i?
<Norrland> inte säker vad det är för disk exakt
<Barre> Norrland: jag jobbar inte med drift O_o jag jobbar med försäljning, och då uteslutande ny hårdvara... så jag har ingen aning
<bamsefar> :)
<Norrland> Barre: oki
<Norrland> :)
<bamsefar> Norrland: Är det 3.5"-diskar eller 2.5" ?
<Norrland> bamsefar: 3.5" vågar jag nog säga
<Barre> det är U320 diskar i en G4
<Barre> alltså 3,5" SCSI
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Då är den i princip inte värd någonting.
<Norrland> mkay
<bamsefar> Barre: Mr. HP Sales Dude. ;)
<Barre> http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12028_div/12028_div.html
<Norrland> bamsefar: fått pris på 1.8kkr av en snubbe..
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Sälj. ;)
<Norrland> inte jag som ska sälja tyvärr
<Norrland> sitter i andra änden
<Barre> om jag vill regga en .se domän, vilket ombud bör jag välja och varför?
<bamsefar> Ah
<Norrland> bamsefar: vet att den säljaren är snål(länning)..
<bamsefar> Ah
<larsemil> Barre: jag använder loopia då de har smidigt återförsäljarprogram.
<larsemil> Barre: dock så blev jag missnöjd när deras nät krashade och det visade sig att de hade alla sina dnser på samma nät.
<larsemil> men man kan ju använda egna dnser också
<larsemil> jag gillar deras sätt, och hur det fungerar.
<Barre> larsemil: jag körde genom loopia förut, men tyckte de var sega.....
<larsemil> okej, hur då sega?
<Barre> långsamma på att återkoppla vid spörsmål
<delhage> morrn
<larsemil> aha okej, jag tycker de är snabba på det. får svar från deras support sådär söndag kväll ibland osv.
<larsemil> men det är väl olika antar jag
<Barre> larsemil: det var ju i.o.f.s. några år sen jag nyttjade deras tjänster..
<Barre> delhage: morrn
<delhage> Barre: hade du börjat på HP?
<larsemil> Barre: de har ju ett api numera som jag gillar. jag gör så här bara ./dalnix_add_user example.com password true
<Barre> delhage: nej nej dumsnut....
<larsemil> då skapar den alla konton samt registrerar domänen, kan också lägga på växlar för att skapa konto åt kund direkt
<delhage> Hitachi
<Barre> delhage: jag skall börja på hds
<delhage> mm
<Barre> larsemil: det verkar ju bekvämt
<larsemil> Barre: indeed. man kan också ha loopia prepaid som är pengar innestående så är domänen klar att använda sekunder efteråt
<HeMan> Barre: jag har alla mina domäner på loopia
<HeMan> Barre: deras nuvaran adminverktyg känns betydligt snabbare och bättre än tidigare
<Barre> får ta mig en titt då
<HeMan> om man har ett system med LVM och skulle behöva koppla in en annan disk och man misstänker att man har namn-krock på vg'arna, går det göra något förebyggande så dom inte krockar?
<delhage> ändra namn på vg'n innan man tar ut disken och stoppar in i nya burken
<delhage> HeMan: annars har du lite tips här: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<HeMan> problemet är jag inte har kvar maskinen som disken satt i
<larsemil> går la att sätta i valfri maskin
<HeMan> jao, problemet är att jag är hemma nu och har inte tillgång till så många maskiner
<delhage> kolla länken då
<HeMan> man kanske borde få med tex hostnamn i vg'arna när man skapar nya
<HeMan> för att minska risken för krock
<Coffe> de går la att byta namn på dom ?
<HeMan> jo men det är lite besvärligt
<delhage> HeMan: det gör redhat som default
<delhage> HeMan: har du kollat länken?
<HeMan> delhage: jo
<HeMan> problemet är att när man har disken inkopplad så är den direkt vgscan'ad
<delhage> hm?
<HeMan> jag pluggade in min disk och fick direkt meddelandet att jag har två vg'ar med samma namn
<HeMan> innan jag hann göra något
<delhage> men du kan väl göra det som står i länken ändå och sen plugga in den igen?
<Barre> HeMan: det är ju inte bra, hur gör du då exempel i ett kluster?
<delhage> använder clvm
<HeMan> Barre: det är en annan femma
<Coffe> HeMan,  jag har haft samma problem
<Coffe> det får att anv deras id för att ändra
<HeMan> man kan inte döpa vg'arna efter hostname om man kör klustrad disk även med clvm
<HeMan> eftersom man har olika hostname på olika delar av klustret
<delhage> jaha, jag missuppfattade
<Barre> men jag anser att det borde vara HELT möjligt att ha två vg med samma namn, det är en design-miss att det är namnet som är det unika... konstigt att de inte kör med UUID eller nåt.
<HeMan> dom kör UUID med, det är så jag får lösa det nu
<HeMan> men den vill inte lägga till lv'ar från en vg med samma namn som en system-lokal vg
<HeMan> den har koll på vilken maskin som skapat den
<HeMan> fast hur tusiken körde man vgchange mot en uuid?
<HeMan> jag hittar bara hur man byter uuid
<HeMan> jag fick köra "vgchange -a n" utan argument
<HeMan> då stängde den ner alla vg'ar som inte hade någon aktiv lv
<Barre> man vgrename ?
 * Barre erkänner villigt att han aldrig bytt namn på en vg
<delhage> det låter lovande
<delhage> vgrename UUID vgname
<HeMan> ah!
<HeMan> trodde jag var tvungen att inaktivera vg'n först
<HeMan> sådär, då har inte denna dagen varit förgäves
<HeMan> varje dag man lär sig något nytt är en bra dag!
<Barre> whohoo
<HeMan> heh, nu har jag 14 i last igen på min tripple core
<cHarNe2> HeMan: yihaaa
<Barre> myten om billig iSCSI gör mig såååååå trött
<larsemil> vadårå, allt som behövs är ju en sketen 486a
<HeMan> billigare med billig iSCSI än dyr!
<andol> Barre: Vetisjutton hur många här inne som ens hört den myten? :)
<HeMan> det jag hört om iSCSI är att det är hög latens och inte så himla bra egentligen...
<Barre> men det blir inte billigare, sitter just nu med en design. ~30TB nettoyta och ~ 6k IOPS. Och kund vill ha iSCSI för att det är mer kostnadseffektivt... iSCSI lösningen är ~20% dyrare i inköp och mycket mer omständlig att implementera...
<cHarNe2> Barre: kunden har alltid rätt.
<HeMan> är FCAL alternativet?
<Barre> HeMan: FCAL det var länge sen :) nostalgi.....
<HeMan> Barre: vad kör man på HBA
<HeMan> 'erna?
<HeMan> till "vanliga" SAN altså
<Barre> vad menar du?
<Barre> det är en switchad infrastruktur.
<Barre> HBA:erna gör en port-login...
<HeMan> vad är det för protokoll?
<Barre> fibre channel
<HeMan> och det är inte FCAL?
<Barre> nej, fibre channel arbitraded loop (FCAL) kan liknas med ett hubbat nätverk. "normal" FC kan liknas vid ett switchad nätverk (vilket det också är, med andra ord väldigt likt) :)
<HeMan> umm, ok, har för mig vi körde FCAL-switchar
<Barre> HeMan: det är korrekt, det fanns förut...
<Barre> det var för att isolera eventuella brott i looparna, men det var fortfarande en loop. Alla devices delade på bandbredden.
<HeMan> ok
<Barre> många tillverkare kör FCAL i bakplanet om de har FC-disk, och då är de oftast anslutna i någon form av loop-switch.
<Barre> men mot hostarna så var det mååååånga år sen det var loop¨'
<delhage> pratar vi 00-talet? ;)
<Barre> till och med 90-tal :P
<HeMan> shit, det var lääänge sedan!
<delhage> det var ju alldeles nyss
<HeMan> på den tiden Palm Pilot var det hetaste!
<delhage> Newton!
<HeMan> och man hade en Tamagotchi som bajsade i fickan!
<delhage> s/man/Heman/
<HeMan> jag hade faktiskt ingen
<HeMan> mitt ex hade en som fyllde på mitt på ett fackföreningsmöte...
<HeMan> den spelade Happy birthday på hög volym...
<Barre> sista produkten jag jobbade med med FCAL host interface gick EOL 2003 (RA4100). Det borde innebära att den gick EOS ~2000 och man jobbade aktivt med den i design och försäljning runt 97-99) :)
<cHarNe2> http://open.spotify.com/track/0pEe84mYikUrwdP7hnYJuS
<Barre> using large capacity HDD (36.4GB) a array can scale to up to 291.2GB. Add a storage Fibre Channel Hub and the loop can scale upp to 3.2TB storage to a single server.
<Barre> det var tider det...
<HeMan> Barre: såg du att det har annonserats 3TB-diskar nu?
<Barre> HeMan: jupps.
<Barre> HeMan: och 300GB dual port SSD
<Predicate_> Hallå! :)
<HeMan> kul när man med en disk får så stor yta att vanliga MSDOS-partitionstabellen inte funkar längre...
<Predicate_> :O
<kodein> Predicate_: hej på dej
<Barre> HeMan: mm... AMS2K kan dela ut en LUN på 60TB, varför i helveete man skulle vilja göra det...
<Predicate_> Varför blir din text röd ibland? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: för att man kan?
<kodein> Predicate_: hmm?
<Barre> HeMan: sant
<HeMan> när vi bänkade våran storage-maskin med SAN-disk så fick vi högre prestana med många lunar mot samma disk som vi stripade i lvm
<HeMan> vi hade dessutom multipath med roundrobin
<Predicate_> Hej Kodein :)
<Barre> HeMan: best practice för performance
<HeMan> Barre: med många lunar stripade i lvm?
<Barre> HeMan: varje lun har sin egna kö. så det är bra med många köer.
<Barre> HeMan: inte nödvändigtvis lvm, men många lun stripade i host. i kombination med wide-stripe i array.
<HeMan> oki
<speakman> Ja go morrn
<Predicate_> Morron! :)
<Coffe> ingen som kan sätta upp min secundära ldap åt mig ?
<kodein> helldap :/
<Predicate_> http://open.spotify.com/user/predicatenow/playlist/51KizTpdntS6mM4P4j4R5E
<Predicate_> Underbar musik på morgon kvisten :)
<speakman> Finns något bättre alternativ än LDAP?
<Coffe> ldap å GOsa2 = nice
<kodein> det finns andra katalogtjänster, visst, men de är nog ungefär lika "roliga"
<Coffe> vi ska nog byta system
<Coffe> så vi kör mer renodlat ldap
<speakman> behöver man katalogtjänster om man inte har mängder med användare?
<speakman> katalogtjänster är en stor lucka i mitt kompetensutbud :)
<kodein> det finns ju inget lightweight kvar i ldap...
<speakman> :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Vad är GOsa2?
<speakman> http://jriosgosa.blogspot.com/2007/03/gosa2-perfect-integration.html
<bamsefar> Vem fan kör courier?
<Predicate_> NÃ¥gon som vet hur photoshop fungerar i Ubuntu 10.10? :)
<speakman> Vet många som gör. Varför skulle man inte?
<Coffe> bamsefar, det är ett frontend central anv hantering med stöd för mail / ssh / sudo etc .
<speakman> Predicate_: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Coffe> bamsefar,  -> https://oss.gonicus.de/labs/gosa/  vet att en fork är på gång
<Predicate_> Speakman: Har svårt för gimp, men kan man öppna photoshop format i den? Alltså .pds?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Ok :)
<bamsefar> Apache Directory studio verkar ju najs annars.
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: google borde ha svaret på den frågan
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Okok, får titta runt :) Tack.
<Coffe> bamsefar, har labbat med det i några dagar nu, och kommer att föreslå , att vi ska byta till detta. då denna frontend gör livet mycket trevligare
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vi kör phpldapadmin typ.
<bamsefar> Det funkar.
<bamsefar> Men ldif är ju trevligast.
<virtuald> predicate_: ky-mani marley är det en av sönerna?
<virtuald> ja det va det :>
<Predicate_> virtuald: Ingen aning du, tycker han är bara riktigt grym :) Jasså var det så? :O
<virtuald> År 2008 uppträdde samtliga fem söner som spelar reggae – David(Ziggy), Stephen, Julian, Ky-Mani och Damian – för första gången tillsammans på scenen. Numera bor nästan hela klanen i Florida, främst för att det blivit så farligt för framgångsrika artister att bo i Jamaica.
<speakman> kodein: (med risk för att jag frågat tidigare) Kör du Emacs konstant i ett fönster (grafiskt) eller startar du emacs på begäran? Och isåfall i X eller -nox?
<virtuald> :>
<Predicate_> virtuald: Såg det nu också, Nämen titta kan ju förklara varför han är så bra :)
<virtuald> predicate_: ♥ på den playlisten
<virtuald> :>
<bamsefar> Va, kör folk emacs?
<virtuald> ja
<speakman> vi kör inte emacs ;)
<Coffe> bamsefar,  hatar ldap :)  men det är nice att man kan göra templates av users , å den skapar allt som behövs.
<kodein> speakman: emacs som server + emacsclient, oftast gtk-fönster, men det går ju bra att köra terminalklienter mot samma server om man skulle vilja det
<virtuald> bamsefar: har hört att det finns folk som gör det
<Predicate_> Ghetto solider är grymt bra, sitter ju och sjunger med och grejer.. Tur att ingen kan höra mig... haha
<speakman> okej, men emacs i GTK-fönster alltså?
<kodein> speakman: jag har egentligen bara ett litet script i den här stilen: emacsclient -n -c --alternate-editor="" $@
<speakman> kodein: det är samma här faktiskt :)
<virtuald> bamsefar: tom. folk som utvecklar proprietär kod!
<speakman> men eftersom jag inte blir riktigt kompis med Emacs under GTK så blir det ofta alterante-editor :/
<speakman> Tänkte om jag skulle ge den en ny chans nu när jag ändå installerat om Ubuntu
<speakman> kodein: vilket tema kör du?
<kodein> din-terminal -e 'emacsclient -nw -n -c --alternate-editor="" $@' ?
<kodein> speakman: eget framslumpat som jag tycker ser ok ut :)
<speakman> haha okej :)
<speakman> jag kör förresten alternate-editor="emacs23-nox" ungefär
<speakman> vilket gör att den tar lite tid att starta
<speakman> ...vilket gör att jag oftare använder 'jed' för mindre redigeringar :)
<cHarNe2> speakman: emacs -nw
<cHarNe2> oj, nu läste jag nog inte ordentligt
<speakman> :)
<kodein> urxvt -e sh -c 'emacsclient -nw -c --alternate-editor="" $@' tycks fungera om man vill att den ska skapa en urxvt och öppna en emacsclient i den ;)
<speakman> kodein: hm? Nu hänger jag inte med. Varför skulle man vilja öppna ett fönster för att öppna emacsclient? Är inte vitsen med emacsclient att man kan köra det i ett terminalfönster för att redigera en fil, som då öppnas av Emacs GTK-fönster istället?
<kodein> jag trodde du inte kom överens med grafiskt emacs?
<kodein> om du startar det från terminal kan du ju förstås få upp det i terminalen direkt med -nw, ju
<speakman> nej den verkar ha svårt för Xmonad.
<speakman> precis, eller så installarar man emacs23-nox direkt
<speakman> men jag tänkte försöka ge Emacs på GTK en ny chans nu med ominstallation och allt
<speakman> även städa lite i min dotemacs
<speakman> därför lite nyfiken hur andra sköter sin emacs ;)
<kodein> jag förstår ju isf inte varför du ska behöva köra emacs23-nox som alternate-editor, iom att den ju kommer försöka öppna det i terminalen om du har "" som alternate-editor och kompilerade med --without-x
<Snuffet> #swebits @ irc
<speakman> Mitt alias löd "alias emacs emacsclient .... --alternate-editor='emacs-nox'" såsom jag skrev, och under mitt tidigare försök med Emacs under GTK så funkade det ju bra för att lyfta in filer i GTK-fönstret för redigering. Men när jag inte blev vän med Emacs under GTK så strunade jag helt enkelt i att öppna ett sånt fönster. Då kördes ju emacs direkt i terminalfönstret istället.
<kodein> ja, men då startade du ju en ny emacs varje gång, såvida du inte hade nån daemon igång, väl
<cHarNe2> jag startar alltid ny emacs för varje fil typ
<cHarNe2> har 3,4 stycken igång konstant :P
<Predicate_> Någon som är bra på Wordpress? *haha* får inte ett tema fungera, någon som kan hjälpa? :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: jag kan inte wp, men vad vill du uppnå?
<speakman> cHarNe2: det är så jag alltid gjort också. Men många gillar ju emacs under GTK så tänkte iallafall ge det en chans till.
<speakman> Dessutom är det ju en del fördelar med det grafiska, inte minst "pedagogiska" utsvävningar.
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Jag löste det! Tack ändå! :)
<cHarNe2> speakman: hade inte kört emacs i X på flera år, så installerade jag en ny maskin och startade emacs. fattade inte vad som hände när ett fönster poppade up :D
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: np
<speakman> cHarNe2: hehe på den nivån... :)
<speakman> kodein: Hur var det nu, visst kan man göra en dotemacs inuti en mapp i modernare Emacs? Och dela upp den i flera filer?
<kodein> .emacs.d/init.el
<kodein> sedan kan man ju ha andra filer i load-path som har (provide 'foo) i slutet så kan man sen köra (require 'foo) i init.el
<speakman> ah, tusen tack. va smidigt det blir :)
<Predicate_> Någon som har öga för design? Som har lust och bedöma mina hemsidor? :)
 * speakman är duktig på att kritisera och döma ut om inte annat :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: njaa, vem kan kolla ändå :)
<speakman> kodein: hm... emacs skriver själv till ~/.emacs
<cHarNe2> s/vem/men/
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Va bra, vänta lite då :)
<cHarNe2> speakman: version på emacs?
<speakman> cHarNe2: 23.1.1
<speakman> Stock Ubuntu 10.10 emacs23
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: http://crimeit.se/
<speakman> Predicate_: gillar inte de serifa fonterna dock
<speakman> kanske i countern, men inte gärna uppgifterna uppe till höger
<speakman> Predicate_: var det där ett färdigt tema sa du?
<speakman> Predicate_: du behöver inte skriva privat, du kan skriva här.
<speakman> kodein: hm... bör man sätta emacs-font i .Xresources? istället för i .emacs?
<speakman> och hur sjutton listar man fonter för .Xresources?
<kodein> xfontsel
<speakman> den listar inte ttf-fonter som det verkar
<HeMan> sådärja, nu har jag registrerat mig för nästa släpp av notion ink's adam
<speakman> just nu verkar den ha hakat upp sig på den gamla .Xresources. Och xrdb verkar inte ta hänsyn till ändringar.
<speakman> var skriver xrdb sin data?
<kodein> kör du xrdb -load eller -merge, eller bara xrdb?
<speakman> -merge
<speakman> nu plösligt startar emacs igen
<speakman> men oavsett vad jag tar så vägrar den ändra värdena
<speakman> xrdb -merge .Xresources
<speakman> xrdb -query # ger fel resultat
<speakman> nu till affärn och köpa lite bönor...brb
<speakman> Vad är ICEauthority då?
<Predicate_> Ohhjävlar,  någon som gillar dubstep här? :)
<dagon_> www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dFfqdVDi0
<virtuald> <-
<Predicate_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc
<HeMan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ8kXlsme4c
<HeMan> otroligt fånig men jag skrattar varje gång!
 * virtuald kollar
<Predicate_> HAHAHAHHA
<Predicate_> "ALAN ALAN... STEVE STEVE" Hahahah!
<Richiie> Tja, jag har en fråga om jag kör /etc/init.d/någon tjänst status och jag får en output "the following PID's are running..." innebär de då att den här tjänsten tar hand om alla dessa PID's va?
<Richiie> dessa processer* ska jag uttrycka mig,
<virtuald> richiie: det innebär att scriptet /etc/init.d/något håller koll på processerna med de id-nummrena
<virtuald> richiie: vilket ska vara för att scriptet startat de processerna
<virtuald> richiie: eller inte riktigt håller koll på, men har skrivit upp de PID-nummrena
<Richiie> virtuald: ok men den här processen är alltså kritisk för de andra child processerna right?
<virtuald> richiie: jag *tror* /etc/init/något.conf-filerna (om de finns) håller lite mer koll på processerna
<virtuald> richiie: ingen aning, behöver veta mer
<virtuald> men någon annan får svara, måste hoppa i duschen och dra iväg
<Richiie> virtuald: ok jag ska kolla i config filen, tack iallafall
<Richiie> de är en server demon jag knackar ihop en man sida till..
<Richiie> 3e dan på jobbet så
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Richiie> amelia: du kanske har bra koll på det?
<amelia> Richiie: vadå?
<speakman> Richiie: vilket init.d-script mer precis?
<amelia> Richiie: enklast är väl att läsa init-scriptet och kolla under vilka omständigheter det ska skriva ut det du får.
<speakman> de flesta kör funktionen status_of_proc() som finns i /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Richiie> speakman: detta är ingen standard. det är ett hemmabyggt program
<Richiie> o jag ska skriva man sidan.
<Richiie> Men alltså rent logiskt om man kör en /etc/init.d/demonensnamn status och outputen blir 4 namn deras (PID & PID nr )... is running rent logiskt borde ju detta init.d script ha hand om dessa PID's som körs
<Richiie> problemet är att jag inte kan stoppa / starta om denna init.d process då den körs i skarp drift
<Richiie> annars hade det varit busenkelt att se vilka processer som går ner / hoppar igång.
<Richiie> i sammband med den här hemmasnickrade demonen.
<Richiie> Hänger ni med, amelia & speakman?
<speakman> använder du start-stop-daemon?
<speakman> jag kan bara se exempel där man har -en- PID att kolla upp
<Richiie> speakman: precis
<speakman> och jag vet inte riktigt om det finns något läge där man måste hålla reda på flera PIDs? Eftersom det, så vitt jag vet, alltid är en enda huvudprocess?
<Richiie> Jo de är sant men anledningen att jag vill veta det är för dokumentationens skull av denna Demon
<Richiie> jag håller på med man sidan till den nämligen.
<speakman> Kan du precisera lite mer -vad- du vill veta? :)
<speakman> Jag förstår inte riktigt din inledande fråga.
<speakman> Att du kör /etc/init.d/daemon status betyder inget annat än att scriptet förväntas spotta ur sig status för daemonen. Och hur detta går till är ju naturligtvis helt avhängt hur scriptet är skrivet.
<Richiie> jo precis men jag menar när jag kör status då spottar den ut några PIDS o processnamnen som är associerade med dessa pids
<speakman> ja?
<Richiie> o då undrar jag om denna huvud demon har hand om alla dessa små processer för isf ska jag dokumentera detta i man sidan.
<Richiie> det är de som är grejjen
<speakman> Hur ska vi veta det om vi inte ens vet vilken daemon du pratar om? :D
<speakman> Det vet nog bara den som skrivit den.
<Richiie> Ja och han är hemma och vårdar sjukt barn idag..
<speakman> Du får leta i init.d-scriptet var dessa PIDs kommer ifrån
<Richiie> jag har kört less på den men jag hittar inte namnen på dessa pids
<speakman> Richiie: läs init.d-scriptet i en editor istället
<speakman> kodein: Vad font kör du i Emacs under GTK?
<speakman> Emacs verkar inte vara någon fena på rendering, så Deja Vu Mono blir så ful vid 9pt eller lägre
<kodein>  -unknown-DejaVu Sans Mono-normal-normal-normal-*-13-*-*-*-m-0-iso10646-1 visar det sig
<speakman> 13? :D
<kodein> :)
<kodein> inte så svårt att ändra med C-x C-+ eller C-x C--
<kodein> det är på jobbet det där, för övrigt, hemma kör jag säkert nåt mer specialanpassat
<speakman> kodein: hehe om man visste om det nej. tack tack ;)
<cHarNe2> standard for the win!
<speakman> cHarNe2: japp, alla borde ha en  :)
<cHarNe2> speakman: blir inte mycket till standard om alla ska ha en? :P
<speakman> cHarNe2: ;)
<Richiie> speakman: du, jag har kollat igenom o sökt i init.d scriptet nu efter jag pastat in texten i gedit
<Richiie> men jag hittar inte processerna som /etc/init.d/ status ger mig hmm vad tänker du då ?
<speakman> Richiie: klistra in init.d-scriptet på pastebin.com
<Norrland> pid är väl ändå unikt för varje gång du kör ett program?
<speakman> ja
<Richiie> ok jag hittade dem nu
<Richiie> /var/run/
<Richiie> ... där fanns pid för samtliga som ger mig outputen om ajg kör /etc/init.d/demon status
<Richiie> att de körs, för de där demon init.d bashskriptet har hand om dem
<Richiie> hajjar du ?
<speakman> ja, vanligtvis ska skriver daemons sin egna PID till filer i /var/run
<speakman> men du hittar nog inte bara din daemon där inte
<Richiie> Lyssna, du hänger inte med jag vet de är komplext.
<Richiie> jag har en demon, i form av ett bash skript som geografiskt finns i /etc/init.d
<speakman> Nej det är inte särskilt komplicerat ö.h.t så det är därför det är så underligt att det är så svårt att hänga med :)
<Richiie> varje gång det startas / stoppas tittar den i /var/run för child processes. som ska hoppa igång / avslutas beroende på om man kör start / stopp på den.
<speakman> Ligger en -daemon- i /etc/init.d/?? då har den nog hamnat fel :)
<Richiie> speakman: höhö... jätte kul demonen finns i rc.d såklart
<Richiie> men du hajjar hur jag menar va
<speakman> rc.d?
<speakman> nej jag fattar just nu inte ett jota :D
<speakman> finns inte det program du pratar om tillgängligt offentligt?
<Richiie> Nej det gör det inte
<Richiie> Det är därför jag inte får säga varken namn
<Richiie> eller dela av Koden..
<Richiie> var brukar demonerna oftast ligga då ?
<Richiie> är det inte rc.d1 ?
<Richiie> rc1.d
<Richiie> runlevels ?
<speakman> kör du ens Ubuntu?
<speakman> scripten ligger under /etc/init.d/ och sedan ligger symlänkar i /etc/rcX.d/ beroende på i vilka runlevels den ska köras
<Richiie> jag kör ubbe ja, men detta sker på CentOS
<speakman> men under /etc/init.d/ får enbart script ligga, inte program (som daemons)
<Richiie> ja jo jag vet init.d
<Richiie> men nu handlar de om lite seriösare saker du vet, :P centos
<speakman> I Debian/Ubuntu har du ett script som heter update-rc.d som sköter om symlänkningen
<speakman> tillåt mig smålé... :)
<Norrland> spare some change mister? :D
<Richiie> haha varsågod mi amigo, men jag kör ubbe på Desktopen :)
<Richiie> men ja, maskinerna här på jobbet är RHEL /  Centos
<Richiie> 3e dan på jobbet så
<Barre> i redhat så använde man chkconfig för att manipulera uppstart och sånt
<Barre> sist jag använde det ialla fall
<Barre> chkconfig foo start  (för att få service foo att starta automagiskt i dess default run-levels)
<Barre> eller om det var "chkconfig foo on", det var det nog
<speakman> med LSB föräntas man specificera runlevels bland kommentarerna i init.d-scriptet. Då kan update-rc.d sköta sitta utomagiskt.
<speakman> auto...
<Richiie> jag skulle vilja seriöst  veta någon firma som använder Ubbe
<Richiie> i skarp drift som server
 * speakman räcker upp handen
<speakman> eller tja... Debian då. :D
<Barre> Ja, jag har fler kunder som gör det (vet dock inte om jag får nämna deras namn) :)
<speakman> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.354415/fransk-polis-gar-over-till-ubuntu
<Richiie> Ja men jag pratar inte Polis & så jag menar mer Bank concerneen o det stuket vi pratar finans Ekonomi ni vet
<speakman> kanske mer desktop än server, men jag har en gång gått från rödluvan till Debian själv. Iofs för väldigt länge sedan...
<Richiie> speakman:  och det var en fröjd eller? :=
<Richiie> :>
<Richiie> Då gick Elton John - Im still standing i en veckas tid i din skalle o du flöt på rosa moln i 7e himmlen? ^^
<Norrland> Richiie: klart de var
<Norrland> minst
<Richiie> haha
<Richiie> jag kan säga såhär.
<Richiie> jag vill inte ha med gentoo någonsin att göra o deras irc kan fara långt bort.
<Richiie> där har vi nissar som inte kan betee sig.
<arand_> Appropa det, finns det egentligen nagot vettigt satt att avinstallera saker i ett rpm-system och samtidigt fa bort dependencies? eller maste man ga in och lasa yum history varje gang i princip?
<andol> Richiie: Tja, i sådant fall räcker det ju att du håller dig borta från deras irc-kanal?
<Richiie> andol: japp de jag gör.
<Richiie> arand_: hmm går de inte med rpm -qa måtro?
<chees> hur fixar man så man kan ta i mot filer i pidgin msn
<cHarNe2> chees: det är inte gjort för att funka.
<chees> assp ok
<chees> segt
<chees> fansen gör man då :P
<cHarNe2> chees: ftp/scp
<cHarNe2> Richiie: prisjakt använder ubuntu
<chees> och detär
<cHarNe2> chees: protokoll som är avsedda för att skicka filer fram och tillbaka
<cHarNe2> chees: jag har aldrig fått pidgin att funka bra :S
<chees> ok
<chees> funkat toppen sen dom senast eupdate
<chees> va kör du annars då?
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> annars? för att skcika filer eller rent allmänt?
<chees> rent allmänt för msn klient
<cHarNe2> chees: sitter på mac, kör adium
<chees> ah h ok
<Norrland> chees: pidgin funkar halvhjärtat. När jag tar emot filer över msn så ser den som skickar filen det som att överföringen misslyckades medan jag ser det som ok.
<chees> hehe ok
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
 * Philip5 gör vågen för HeMan
<HeMan> tackar tackar!
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> att installera 10.10 med btrfs som / går ruggigt långsamt!
<johanbr_> Philip5, tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr_: bara ett tack idag?
<johanbr_> jag sparar ett till senare :)
<Philip5> johanbr_: eller är det någon som snott ditt login och låtsas vara du?!?! :O
<Philip5> som inte känner till den hemliga koden
<Philip5> eller kändes det jobbigt att HeMan snodde de två
<speakman> kodein: provat mumamo? multi major mode?
<kodein> litegrann
<kodein> nxhtml-mode är rätt smutt
<kodein> men jag försöker ha sakerna åtskilda så mycket det går ändå ;)
<speakman> nxhtml är kanon. Men så fort man blandar in templates eller vad-som-helst som hör serversidan till så brejkar alltihopa
<kodein> tja, det är väl isf så bra det funkar med flera major modes samtidigt ;)
<kodein> det hade varit smutt om man kunnat narrow:a olika stycken av filen och ha olika major-modes för vart och ett av dessa
<speakman> ja, åtminstone borde man kunna tala om för nxhtml att den ska ignorera allt mellan t.ex. <? och ?> för php och motsvarande.
<Predicate> hallå hallå! :)
<kodein> det här är X-22
<Xeronic> Någon som vet hur man ändrar bakgrundsbilden som visas när datorn varit i viloläge och man ska logga på igen?
<Xeronic> i gnome
<Anarieth> har nu installerat ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 på min aspire one, den kopplar upp sig mot mitt trådlösa, jag får IP och sånna saker men jag kommer inte åt nätet, fungerade klockrent när jag körde från live stickan men inte efter installation, inga andra enheter har problem att komma åt nätet heller… nån idé om vad som kan vara fel?
<spacebug-> kanske sätts inte default route?
<spacebug-> eller så sätts inte nån nameserver
<spacebug-> kolla med kommandot route om du har en default rotue till din router
<Coffe> Anarieth,  kolla route
<spacebug-> en rad i stil md
<spacebug-> default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<spacebug-> du bör även ha en liknande rad som denna i din /etc/resolv.conf
<spacebug-> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Anarieth> default finns ja
<spacebug-> till din routers ip?
<spacebug-> kan du skriva ping 192.168.0.1 (om det nu är din routers ip)
<Anarieth> japp och jag får svar
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> testa ping 8.8.8.8
<Anarieth> har dock ingen nameserver 192.168.1.1 i resolv.conf
<spacebug-> testa raden över först
<spacebug-> jag måste dra nu iaf
<Anarieth> står bara och tuggar men inget annat händer
<Coffe> Anarieth,  löste det ?
<Anarieth> nix
<Norrland> Anarieth: vad står i din /etc/resolv.conf ? :)
<Anarieth> nameserver 89.101.160.4 och .5
<Norrland> Anarieth: okey, har du någon router/gateway som du kopplar datorn till?
<Anarieth> har modemet med inbyggd trådlös router
<Norrland> okey
<zChris> huum
<zChris> hur vet man om det är sms eller mms som ma nskickar xD
<Norrland> men om du lägger till en rad "nameserver 192.168.0.1" i den filen?
<Anarieth> gjorde det nyss men när jag bootade om datorn så försvann den
<Norrland> okey
<Xeronic> Lägg till raden och sedan testa direkt att pinga utan att reboota
<cahoot> kan installera resolvconf och styra vilka nameservrar du vill ha
<Anarieth> installera utan att få kontakt med nätet?
<cahoot> för framtida bruk
<Anarieth> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Xeronic> Vad får det när du skriver cat /etc/resolv.conf
<t^> yes
<Coffe> en namnserver du kan anv är 8.8.8.8
<Coffe> nej hemgång
<t^> port 80
<t^> död
<t^> tack
<t^> telenor
<Anarieth> #generated by network manager och sen lista över mina name servrar
<Xeronic> Använder du gnome så vet jag att nätverkshanteraren tömmer filen hela tiden, då är det bästa att konfigurera från det programmet istället
<Xeronic> Coffe: Använder du google's namnserver kan du nästan vara säker på att dom kollar vilka sidor du är inne på
<Xeronic> Anarieth: Prova att ändra i network manager istället och sätt namnservern till din router
<Anarieth> ska bara hitta eländet :P
<Anarieth> hmm… verkar inte hitta nånstans där jag kan ändra annat än hårdkoda filen
<yeager> nja.. dags att installera en ny SSD-disk i arbetsburken.. ciao på en stund
<Zambezi> Kuken då! Jag som precis skulle skicka en länk till yeager.
<Anarieth> :P
<Anarieth> och jag lyckas inte få min dumburk att funka… utan något lyckat resultat
<Anarieth> hmm… varför skriver jag inte hela meningen istället :P
<EAG> nån som vet om det är krångel med att komma åt gmail via pop eller mobila appar?
<kodein> try it and see
<Zambezi> yeager: Jag har nu sett ett roligt översättningsmisstag. Kolla stycket som börjar med "Efter några år": http://www.eurosport.se/cykel/giro-d-italia/2011/cav-kor-girot_sto2688122/story.shtml
<yeager> Zambezi,  :)
<larsemil> Zambezi: jag ser inget fel...?
<Zambezi> larsemil: Seriösa krascher.
<larsemil> ah
<Zambezi> larsemil: Det visar ju att artikeln är översatt rätt upp och ner utan någon tanke alls. Det är trist.
<maxjezy> hallå i stugan
<dagon_> \o
<kodein> o/ high five
<dagon_> :)
<yeager> http://www.danielnylander.se/pics/ocz.png
<yeager> bra sprutt i nya disken
<dagon_> jodå
<antii> yeager: trevlans
<antii> yeager: samma som jag har :_D
<yeager> antii, 50GB räcker gott som systemdisk
<antii> ja lätt..
<antii> haha
<yeager> stoppade i en 240GB SSD i min Mac Book Pro.. den hade ett helt annat pris
<antii> "Disken mår bra"
<antii> :-D
<dagon_> åh fyfan
<dagon_> den kan inte varit billig
<yeager> ~5k
<antii> inte så dyrt?
<antii> :D
<dagon_> jävlar
<dagon_> en ny dator för det priset ju
<dagon_> och lägga det priset på en redan överprisad dator..
<yeager> använder Macen i jobbet..
<dagon_> så du har inte betalt den själv?
<yeager> köpte den privat men använder den i jobbet.. sjukt men så är det
<dagon_> ..
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag ska bygga ett skepp!
<maxjezy> dagon_, IRL+
<maxjezy> ?
<larsemil> dpkg: fel vid hantering av linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-27-server (--remove)
<larsemil> det där gör att jag inte kan installera eller ta bort program
<larsemil> och jag undrar om man kan skita i de paketet som krånglar, och bara låta det vara just nu, och ta tag i det sen?
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/V7xzHN0r
<realubot> Lugna er nu.
<dagon_> maxjezy: i blender :P
<coobra> peetra: :D
<spacebug-> sluta flörta coobra :O
<coobra> spacebug-: *puss*
<dagon_> vågat drag
<spacebug-> hehe puss puss
<coobra> spacebug-:  :D
<spacebug-> läget då? ;)
<coobra> fett bra :d
<coobra> kollar bb
<spacebug-> bb?
<spacebug-> säg inte att du kollar på big brother?
<coobra> jo för fan :D
<coobra> DramaQuuueeenn :d
<spacebug-> omg!
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> spacebug-:  vi starta nickypedia.se :D
<coobra> http://nyheter24.se/noje/filmtv/534840-nyheter24-granskar-nickys-pastaenden
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> va du med i det?
<spacebug-> jag har inte sett sidan än men
<coobra> ja hostar det :D
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<antii> http://www.spotify.com/fi/download/previews/
<zChris> coobra, är det en polare?
<coobra> hehe nä
<coobra> en snubbe som är med i bigbrother
<spacebug-> ja nä jag återgår till La Liga ja.. unga, svettiga grabbar i shorts som jagar en bit läder är mer min grej :)
<spacebug-> ha det!
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> bar överkropp :p
<R2D21> Går servrarna för uppdateringar trögt i dag med?
<peetra> coobra: ;-)
<coobra> peetra:  BABE !!
 * peetra rodnar
<coobra> :D
<coobra> peetra: hångla
<dagon_> coobra == quagmire
<coobra> ?
<coobra> quawhatawhata !!!
<zChris> Jag uppfattade han som kåt tonåring :P
<coobra> lol
<dagon_> giggity
<zChris> yeay
<dagon_> nu ska jag ta och förstöra en iFåne
<zChris> roligt när folk kastar på telefonen :P
<zChris> ska du roota den ?
<dagon_> jag ska slå sönder den
<zChris> är det generation1?
<Markk> LÃ¥ter trevligt.
<dagon_> iFÃ¥ne4
<zChris> Happ :P
<Markk> :D
<Markk> dagon_: Kan ju säga att jag förstår dig.
<dagon_> tyvärr är den inte på riktigt utan det är i blender :P
<Markk> aw
<peetra> slå sönder saker är väl inge kul?
<cahoot>  Will it blend?
<cahoot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> *suck*
<HakanS> Christoffer: Jag tycker att vi röstar. Är det en majoritet som anser att protokollet är fel, så får det ändras då.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Mötesbotten är seg ibland.
<Christoffer> HakanS ok
<HakanS> Christoffer: Det går ju att räkna för hand i värsta fall.
<Christoffer> HakanS mjo precis loggen finns alltid
<peetra> Jag satt vid nåt möte å räknade för hand urt mötesloggen för protokollet, det gick bra. :)
<peetra> Jag kommer att missa valet, tror jag, ska ju vara borta en månad från typ 10  april till 10 maj
<peetra> Haha, lätt att vara eniga då man är bara fem som röstar. :P
<realubot> peetra: Ska du till Nordpolen eller?
<realubot> Har dom inte Internet dit du ska?
<peetra> Mjaee, jag vet inte hur jag ska boi än.
<Markk> Bank of Ireland?
<peetra> Men jag ska träffa Nafallo för kaffe eller så, då London är "bara" två timmar borta, så NÅGOT Internet ska jag väl se röken av
<peetra> Å så ska jag högst troligt jobba i en IT-affär. Men jag vet ju inte hur det blir med deyt personliga användandet av nät. :)
<realubot> Ipad 2.
<dagon_> lol
<realubot> What do you think?
<dagon_> iFail 2 imho
<antii> Köp
<antii> dagon_: Varför?
<antii> :)
<Markk> peetra: Vart ska du?
<dagon_> antii: för att det är apple = skyhögt pris. sen gillar jag ändå inte idén med en surfplatta när det finns smartphones
<antii> duja!
<yeager> realubot, riktigt cool!
<dagon_> antii: dukanva!
<realubot> dagon_: 3200 kr eller något.
<antii> dagon_: den som sa det han va det
<cptblood> är lite sugen på en ipad2 jag med
<realubot> yeager: How come?
<yeager> realubot, ipad fyller mellanrummet mellan smartphone och laptop
<yeager> när jag jobbar hemma så sitter jag i soffan med ipad och surfar/skickar mail.. smidigt
<cptblood> har en bärbar 12.1" (ingen mini-pc skit) som jag funderar på att byta ut mot en ipad2
<Markk> Jag har hellre en Androidplatta isf.
<cptblood> android schmandroid :p
<realubot> yeager: Hur fungerar det att skriva på en Ipad då?
<cptblood> har en androidlur å en iphonelur, betydligt mer nöjd me iphonen
<dagon_> fet stationär -> netbook -> smartphone = win
<cptblood> realubot: ja de är en ganska intressant fråga
<dagon_> framför allt: linux -> linux -> linux
<realubot> dagon_: Jag känner också så. Det är inte bra att sitta länge med en laptop.
<realubot> Steve Jobs. Vad är det med honom? Varför är han sjuk?
<dagon_> ätit för mycket ruttna äpplen? :)
<zChris> lol
<zChris> varför är han sjuk
<zChris> ja, gud ville det
<zChris> ;P
<dagon_> om jobs var med i bibeln skulle han vara ormen i kunskapens träd
<cptblood> så länge man inte är nickedockan adam så...
<yeager> realubot, inga problem att skriva på en ipad.. skriver nästan lika fort på en ipad som ett vanligt tangentbord
<realubot> Jasså, det är ju bra. Det tycker jag är viktigt.
<Philip5> yeager: men så är det ju din superförmåga som superhjälte också... andra är superstarka eller har röntkensyn men du kan skriva assnabbt på en ipad... ;)
<EAG> skrivandet på en ipad är väl typ det enda positiva jag har att säga om skräpet
<EAG> hårdvaran är väl helt ok också förstås
<EAG> i övrigt blir man bara arg
<yeager> Philip5, jag har feta skillz :)
<Philip5> yeager: flinka fingret tror jag du skulle heta som superhjälte ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Xappe> det låter mer som en indian
<EAG> uh har du hittat tillbaka till internet Xappe
<Xappe> jo, jag får lite återfall ibland :P
<EAG> det måste ju vara 2 år sen
<Philip5> Xappe: yeager kanske är en indian
<EAG> 1.5 iaf
<Xappe> mjo, jag är ju inte 40% arbetslös längre :)
<EAG> du måste ju vara halvvägs klar snart
<EAG> ?
<Xappe> nej, jag har gjort ett år ungefär
<EAG> ok
<Xappe> av fem
<zChris> aaaaaah! satan va ont i benhinnorna jag har >:|
<EAG> "nästan" rätt gissat då
<Xappe> Philip5: förmodligen :)
<Markk> Haha, jag satte upp Transmission på servern
<Markk> Och kör remote gui
<Markk> Testar bara lite, 12.3 MB/s
<scarleo> Är det någon mer än jag som upplever att Unity drar mer ström än gnome? Har testat både på natty och maverick med ungefär samma tråkiga resultat
<scarleo> fast allt pm kanske inte är implementerat i natty än
<arand> Intressant, iceweasel i debian tror att .rpm är en musikfil som ska öppnas i totem :3
<dagon_> hehe
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-03
<Philip5> dagon_: lilla sleepy head
<dagon_> jag kollar tre kronor
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> den gamla dåliga såpan??
<Philip5> då är det värre med dig än jag trodde
<dagon_> blä
<dagon_> den är bra :(
<virtuald> 90-talet vill ha tillbaka sina referensramar
<dagon_>  I'm never letting go!
<dagon_> vågar man lägga till personer som Khadaffi och Mussolini som inspirerande personer på fejjan? :(
<dagon_> jag kanske blir terroriststämplad av säpo
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> säpo är fjantar, facebook=nsa
<dagon_> men säpo sitter ju och cyberjagar :P
<dagon_> det är ju senaste modet för säpo
<virtuald> nej, det är fra
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> har du rätt i
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> säpo får väl göra det innan året är slut, men inte nu har jag för mig
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> varför finns inte .ck?
<dagon_> åh, det finns!
<virtuald> för då hade ck fyllt .ck med spambloggar
<dagon_> fast med co före:(
<dagon_> annars hade jag köpt fra.ck
<dagon_> :D
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> sma.ck
<dagon_> pola.ck
<dagon_> tja.ck
<virtuald> cra.ck
<virtuald> ka.ck
<dagon_> co.ck
<virtuald> ja…
<dagon_> synd att den är så självklar med den faktiska ändelsen co.ck
<dagon_> smellmyco.ck
<dagon_> 	Domain Name	Language	Result	Price
<dagon_> 	smellmy.co.ck		Available	245.00 USD/1 Year
<virtuald> yousu.ck
<dagon_> lite väl dyrt för en domän
<dagon_> youmakemeya.ck
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> win a guitar signed by r.e.m.
<dagon_> :o
<virtuald> på spotify
<dagon_> aha
<virtuald> nu försvann det :p
<dagon_> jo, skitstöriga jävla reklam
<virtuald> ok
<dagon_> inte nog med tjatet
<dagon_> nu är det visuell reklam också
<dagon_> Kallades ”apansikte”
<dagon_> – nu är hon poppis
<virtuald> ja, jobbigt med den där slag-i-ansiktet-reklamen
<dagon_> mjo
<virtuald> hehe
<dagon_> antar att du har blockat aftonlögnen i bind? :P
<virtuald> jaa
<dagon_> Ingen tvivlade, men nu är det officiellt.
<dagon_> Supatra Sasuphan, 11, är världens hårigaste flicka.
<dagon_> Hon lider av ett extremt ovanligt kromosomfel.
<virtuald> haha
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> den här bilden sparar jag och laddar upp
<dagon_> den måste du se
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/hartopp_1405164w.jpg
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> säkert att den inte är shoopad?
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> men fortfarande hysteriskt rolig :D
<dagon_> kolla tänderna
<dagon_> tjejen är typ en wookie
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> behöver iofs inte va shoopat, kan va löshår och löständer
<dagon_> mjo
<virtuald> indienär nog fan det galnaste landet
<virtuald> lätt mer knullat än t.ex. japan
<dagon_> dårå
<virtuald> alla heliga personer
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> mjo
<virtuald> sett en idiot på resa?
<dagon_> btw
<dagon_> Supatra, som hemma kallas Nat, lider av Ambras syndrom. Det kallas också för varulvssyndromet eftersom de drabbade förr i tiden kallades för just varulvar. Det är egentligen en genetisk defekt som ger kraftig hårväxt i ansikte, öron, ben och armar.
<realubot> Vad gör ni uppe mitt i natten?
<dagon_> kollar varulvar
<spacebug-> om 15-20 år kan de säkert fixa henne
<spacebug-> finns ju den där andra sjukdomen när man tappar allt hår
<spacebug-> borde ju gå att fixa en lösning för det oxå
<virtuald> realubot: klappar katten, själv då?
<virtuald> spacebug-: hur desarmerar man en trap?
<dagon_> sparka mellan benen
<virtuald> dagon_: haha låter ju definitivt som något de kokat ihop för att sälja :)
<dagon_> :)
<virtuald> dagon_: :D tänkte inte röra mig i de regionerna
<dagon_> men desarmerad blir den :P
<virtuald> ja
<spacebug-> hu?
<virtuald> ingen kan fan ge ett vettigt svar på den frågan
<realubot> virtuald: Jag kollar Kvällsöppet på tv4play.
<virtuald> aha
<dagon_> http://www.wowhead.com/spell=1842/disarm-trap
<virtuald> spacebug-: om jag misstänker att en tjej har snopp men inte vill fråga, har du något förslag på hur jag kan ta reda på det på något smidigt sätt om personen inte har utmärkande adamsäpple eller händer?
<dagon_> jag är spänd på att höra svaret :D
<spacebug-> hångla med henne, blir du tänd av det så är hon ju helt och hållen tjej.. för du är la inte gay? :))
<virtuald> :D
<dagon_> smidigt var det, ja :P
<virtuald> nej, jag gillar fitta… sen finns det visst outforskat territorium :p
<spacebug-> hehehe
<spacebug-> frågan är varför du vill veta men inte vill fråga
<spacebug-> då det ÄR det smidigaste sättet
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> "btw, har du snopp?"
<virtuald> spacebug-: om hon inte har det så är det inte så snällt
<virtuald> men varför vill jag veta
<dagon_> dansa en tryckare, känner du att något poke'ar dig så har du svaret
<virtuald> kanske mest för att trimma gaydarn
<virtuald> hmm tryckare? ska jag gå på högstadiedisko eller?
<dagon_> hmm, man kanske inte gör sånt nu för tiden
<spacebug-> behöver ju inte va gay för att va transvestit heller så
<dagon_> jag vet!
<dagon_> låtsas tappa något på golvet, böj dig ner, snegla in under kjolen/klänningen
<spacebug-> haha
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> funkar mindre bra med byxor dock :/
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald>  /me har alldeles för långt hår och skägg nu. undrar hur många som inte skulle känna igen mig om jag rakade av allt.
<virtuald> hm
<spacebug-> är det här nått speciellt fall vi pratar om ett mer allmänt?
<dagon_> virtuald: är du lite maddog? :)
<virtuald> dagon_: jag är lite hobo
<dagon_> hehe
<spacebug-> ser du ut som dvärjen i sagan om ringen? =)
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> nej
<spacebug-> hehe
<virtuald> jag är lite längre än så
<virtuald> och inte tjock
<spacebug-> ah :p
<dagon_> är du inte som dinkles? :P
<virtuald> så smal så jag borde göra nytt hål i bältet
<virtuald> jag byggde lite vägg idag/igår (hur man nu vill räkna) och fick gratis mat. då kände jag mig som en luffare.
<dagon_> så här ser jag ut nu -> http://www.lovewwe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/20110211125137691753.jpg minus kostymen
<virtuald> dagon_: nej fan, dinkles tjänar pengar
<virtuald> hehe
<dagon_> http://www.chip.pl/img-galerie/zwierzeta/wwe-fighters/the_undertaker___wwe_wallpaper_by_0pt1c5.jpg/the_undertaker___wwe_wallpaper_by_0pt1c5.jpg
<dagon_> den där är nog mer korrekt :P
<virtuald> så här ser jag ut: http://jarsquatter.com/
<dagon_> aaarrrgggh!
<virtuald> dagon_: snygga bröst
<dagon_> tack :>
<dagon_> fyfan
<spacebug-> dagon_: ser virtuald ut som undertaker på den bilden (i svarta trikåer) så bör nog tjejen (som kan ha kuk) bli rädd i stället ;)
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> virtuald: hann precis stänga fliken när jag läste länken "jar squat" :P
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> dagon_: kolla igen
<dagon_> jag kollar bara för att det var längesen
<virtuald> haha
<dagon_> undrar hur han förklarade sig på sjukhuset
<virtuald> tror han tog hand om det själv
<virtuald> i några veckor
<dagon_> typ
<virtuald> googla så får du veta… har bara fått en uppfattning av vad intresserade personer (jalle och dinkles) har sagt
<virtuald> gäsp
<virtuald> ska nog försöka sommna snart, har en sak att göra imorgon
 * virtuald hörde fem skott från rosengårdshållet idag
<dagon_> inte helt oväntat
<spacebug-> fem? det börjar lugna ner sig =)
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> spacebug-: snabbt efter varandra från samma vapen, tror det var en pistol
<spacebug-> ja för en revolver är svårt att va lika snabb med så jag tror du har rätt :p
<virtuald> en revolver är väl en pistol
<spacebug-> nej
<virtuald> jaså?
<dagon_> en pistol är väl halvauto
<dagon_> en revolver får du ladda om själv
<dagon_> om jag fattat rätt
<virtuald> o.O
<spacebug-> nu blev jag iofs osäker
<virtuald> revolver är en sån där man sätter patroner i en snurra
<dagon_> en gång i tiden fick jag för mig att börja tävlingsskjuta, då fick jag nån liknande förklaring
<spacebug-> revolver är sån man kan leka rysk roulett med.. det ska man inte göra med en pistol
<virtuald> pistol är en sån med magasin
<dagon_> Revolvern är en variant av pistol. Den skiljer sig från andra pistoler genom den roterande cylindern. (Cylindern kallas även magasin, trumma eller kammarstycke.)
<virtuald> :>
<spacebug-> fan tänkte precis pasta in
<dagon_> :)
 * virtuald kan sina pangare
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon_> :D
 * spacebug- visslar låten från den onde, den gode & den fule
<virtuald> visste iofs inte att man kunde kalla snurran för magasin
<virtuald> en risboll blåser förbi
<dagon_> :>
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon_> nä, dags för sängen
<spacebug-> pax för at va sheriff!
<dagon_> *poff*
 * virtuald ligger redan i sängen inklämd mellan katterna
<virtuald> hmm… :>
<virtuald> fanns inga pirater i vilda västern
<virtuald> spacebug-: då är jag tidsresenär
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> nä, sängen..
<virtuald> men fan… en co.ck-domän måset jag fan skaffa
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> do.you.have.a.co.ck
<virtuald> :>
<spacebug-> gimme.co.ck skulle jag vilja ha =)
<virtuald> klart du vill :)
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<virtuald> som sagt ligger jag redan
<virtuald> om man bara kunde sova…
<Barre> morrn morrn
<antii> Moo Barre mo
<Barre> HeMan: debian sarge sätter dit host-namnet i vg-namnet som default i installattionen :)
<cHarNe2> morrn
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<andol> Barre: Argh, varför pratar vi om Debian Sarge? :)
<Barre> andol: vadårå?
<Barre> jag menade så klart squeeze
<Barre> :)
<Barre> att skriva sarge låg lixom gick av sig själv
<kodein> blast from the past
<Barre> har förmodligen med att göra att senast jag installerade en debian så var det sarge som gällde..
<delhage> morrn
<andol> Barre: Ahh, jomendåså :)
<Barre> HeMan: s/sarge/squeeze/
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> hur gör man för at ttävtta ett fårskinn?
<virtuald> hundschampo? :D
 * antii slaps virtuald with a large trout.
 * virtuald slaps antii around a bit with a large kladdcake
<antii> virtuald: läget va
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> är bra men har inte sovit
<virtuald> gaining momentum
<virtuald> och katten försöker prata med mig (han går runt och jamar)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: i det här fallet var det nog någon som micklat...
<Dahliz91> Någon som vet hur man kan installera gnome3 på Maverick?
<andol> HeMan: Jo, det här med ssh-nycklar, hur funkar det egentligen? :P
<yeager> Dahliz91, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages
<Dahliz91> yeager: Tack, men är inte jätte van vid Linux så hur ska man göra för att installera det. Antar att man måste lägga till som repository, menh ur
<yeager> Dahliz91, hmm, det verkar bara som om de byggt paket för natty (11.04)
<Dahliz91> okej
<Dahliz91> Får helt enkelt testa med projektets ISO och sedan ta det när jag byter till Natty
<yeager> kör natty i typ virtualbox.. det gör jag
<HeMan> andol: det funkar bra!
<HeMan> andol: :)
<Dahliz91> sant, får nog göra det
<HeMan> andol: för att vika ut lite, jag får frågor rätt ofta varför man får permission denied när man kör jobb på mer än en dator
<HeMan> andol: och jag har noggrant gått igenom vad det beror på
<HeMan> trevligt, det verkar som det är mycke utvecklare som jobbar med BTRFS nu!
<andol> HeMan: Nice!
<andol> (Det om Btrfs alltså.)
<HeMan> andol: :)
<speakman> gmorrn
<fredrik_> får "permission denied" när jag försöker ansluta ett A2DP headset (Nokia bh-103) till Ubuntu 10.10 (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574906/) Har försökt med både den inbyggda Bluethooth managern och med blueman. Någon idé?
<maxjezy> frigjorde över 50 GB på disken precis
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 98,5 gb ledigt
<antii> 20gb ledigt här
<antii> på min ssd
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa ssd till min
<maxjezy> och extern HDD
<antii> flaskhals
<phnom> antii: sitter din ssd i en laptop? Undrar om du märkte nån skillnad i batteritiden isåfall.
<antii> phnom: Nepp :[.. stationära.. men kommer flytta den dit sen när jag uppgraderar stationära
<antii> tror det blir lite skillnad, svalare också
<HeMan> ssd i laptop är trevligt!
<HeMan> min är för det mesta helt tyst, det enda som hörs är tangentbordet!
<phnom> HeMan: Märkte du någon skillnad på batteritiden?
<HeMan> phnom: jag har tyvärr en riktigt gammal-mög-laptop med ca 4 min batteritid så det gjorde jag inte
<phnom> hehe
<HeMan> tanken med SSD'n är att jag kan jobba vidare med den jag har och bara flytta över disken till den nya
<phnom> Funderar på en Intel x25, de har gått ner rätt bra i pris nu..
<haaga> Hallå. Är det någon här som har tagit UCP-certificatet?
<haaga> eller har funderat på det?
<phnom> Eller är dessa nåt att ha? http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010462750.aspx Enligt specen är de mycket snabbare än intel x-25
<antii> ja
<antii> jag kör på en sån
<antii> dustinhome hade sån rea igår, för 900:-
<andol> haaga: Antar att det är http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional du åsyftar? Har ingen aning om hur mycket nytta man har utav själva certifiering, men kursinnehållet ser rätt vettigt ut.
 * speakman kör två st Vertex 2 i RAID0. Dom är toksnabb.
<antii> speakman: :)
<antii> speakman: 60gb?
<haaga> andol: Jepp, den är det
<phnom> Funkar de med suspend to ram? Läste nånstans att en del ssd har problem med det :P eller så var det bara människor på internet som var dåliga...
<HeMan> Barre: vilka SSD'er var det som hade dubbla portar?
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/2011/03/calzone-and-home-made-styleburgers.html
<maxjezy> antii, kika in gårdagens mat
<haaga> andol: eller nja, det där var en kurs såg jag nu. UCP är en exam
<speakman> antii: 120GB styck
<speakman> maxjezy: saknar recepten ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dom kommer nån gång
<andol> haaga: Jo, men jag antar att den kursen hänger ihop med motsvarande examen? Fast du kanske är mer ute efter själva certifieringen än utbildningen?
<haaga> andol: nja, vore ju kul att få ett litet intyg. :) Men jag läste nu att den kursen ersätter examen
<andol> Ahh
<antii> maxjezy: ser NAJS Ut
<antii> Vafan att Nvidia Optimus inte fungerar i linux...
<cHarNe2> antii: vad är det?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte några "vanilj"-SSD, men till exempelvis HP EVA6400 och HDS VSP (såg att de faktiskt var 400GB) :)
<realubot> Säg hej till ru!
<speakman> Säg nej till ur!
<realubot> Nej, nej.
<speedxco1e> någon som ser problem med att köra 1st intel ssd och 1st corsair ssd i raid1 (mdraid) båda är 80gb
<Barre> jag har svårt att se några problem med det
<speedxco1e> Barre: vågar inte lita på ssds så därför
 * amelia petar lite på Barre 
<Coffe> amelia,  hårdare :P
<bamsefar> Hrrm, finns det något som liknar dropbox som man kan hosta själv?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  NFS :P
<bamsefar> Nja
<speedxco1e> sshfs med gui verktyg?
<Coffe> imap ?
<bamsefar> Det ska helst funka offline.
<Coffe> skulle kunna fungera för det
<speedxco1e> ah du är ute efter nåt sync
<speedxco1e> är dropbox bra?
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: bamsefar tonido ?
<cHarNe2> har inte haft tid att kolla på det
<cHarNe2> s/kolla/testa/
<bamsefar> Det verkar ju vara nå semi-hostat.
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: no ?
<speedxco1e> har dropbox versionshantering i sina sync? som git?
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Creating account gillar jag inte. ;)
<speakman> det låter dyrt
<speedxco1e> nu är git och dropbox inte samma saker. men tänkte att släktskap i sync kunde finnas
<speakman> med tanke på hur git faktiskt fungerar under skalet så vore det ju en lämplig kandidat för en sån användning
<speakman> men jag tror det blir på tok för kostsamt för Dropbox om någonting aldrig togs bort :)
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: var ser du det?
<cHarNe2> speakman: vad är dyrt?
<speakman> cHarNe2: datalagring utan "unlink"
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Man får ju nån xxx.tonido.com för sina grejer.
<amelia> bamsefar: pushbox kanske?
<andol> speedxco1e: Jo, dropbox håller reda på gamla versioner de filer man synkar. För gratiskontot är det under en begränsad tidsperiod, men för betalvarianten kan man få obegränsad historik.
<bamsefar> amelia: URL? :)
<amelia> bamsefar: jadu. :P
<andol> bamsefar: Sparkleshare? Klientapp som nyttjar remote git-repo.
<amelia> bamsefar: vi kör något sånt för att distribuera filer till kundmiljöer.. men vet inte så mycket om det tyvärr.
<cHarNe2> andol: har han fått det att funka än?
<bamsefar> andol: Coming soon
<andol> cHarNe2: Tja, läste något blogginlägg för något tag sedan om någon som var nöjde med användandet.
<andol> bamsefar: Tittar man lite längre ner så finns det beta-länkar...
<bamsefar> andol: Ahh :)
<bamsefar> andol: Hrrm, startar inte för mig.
<bamsefar> Jag kör iofs 10.5 fortfarande.
<Barre> amelia: AJE!
<amelia> Barre: :(
<Barre> amelia: ska på kundis till er imörrn
<Barre> bamsefar: http://fak3r.com/geek/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/
<amelia> Barre: cool, jag har semester så du behöver inte leta efter mig. :P
<Barre> <homer> DOH! </homer>
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är marknadsfolk som ska ha det där. ;)
<bamsefar> De behöver nåt fluffigt GUI.
<Barre> bamsefar: jahaaa
<bamsefar> Och funka på osx givetvis. :)
<realubot> Går det att vidarefeordra till mer en 1 mailadress i Gmail samtidigt? Det står "används" efter en mailadress, men jag vill automatiskt vidarebefordra mail till fler adresser. Går det?
<phnom> realubot: Det är väl bara att trycka flera gånger på "Add forward address"?
<phnom> "Add a forwarding address"*
<speedxco1e> Barre: ja den där open source dropboxen var ju rätt obvious =)
 * speedxco1e tycker dropbox har rätt kass verkshöjd btw. men är väl fantastiskt för folk som aldrig kört linux
<Nafallo> varfor vill man ha dropbox?
<dagon_> varför inte?
<Nafallo> for att U1 finns ;-)
<OrangeCat> "På tisdagen drabbades stora delar av Europa, inklusive Sverige, av en stor driftstörning. Ett mjukvarufel i en router, stationerad i Frankfurt, orsakade paketförluster och trafikstockningar i nätet. Felet uppstod vid niotiden på kvällen och var inte åtgärdat förrän tolv timmar senare."
<OrangeCat> En router...
<larsemil> Nafallo: men ubuntu one är buggigt!
<Nafallo> larsemil: ar det?
<OrangeCat> Tänk om den routern skulle börja sniffa trafik.
<larsemil> Nafallo: ja jag använder det både till mobil och dator och tycker inte det är helt smärtfritt
<dagon_> lol@ubuntuone
<Nafallo> min mobil kan inte anvanda U1 :-P
 * speedxco1e är sur på all sync. vill kunna mounta sshfs i android
<dagon_> :)
<Nafallo> fast det fungerar hyfsat bra for mig nu for tiden.
 * speedxco1e vill inte ha saker syncade i mobilen om mobilen blir stulen
<speedxco1e> krypterar ni era mobiler? ni som kör dropbox?
<dagon_> nej, jag bär vapen
<speedxco1e> dagon_: vettigt
 * Nafallo mentalmaps dagon_ till texas
<dagon_> 8]
<OrangeCat> Ska ni köpa en iPad 2 direkt nu?
<dagon_> aldrig
<OrangeCat> SköldPadd 2.
<dagon_> Nafallo: vettig U1 ->
<OrangeCat> Det kan man kalla ett skyddande skal
<dagon_> åh, jävla copypasta
<dagon_> Nafallo: http://www.fallkniven.com/u1/sv-u1.htm
<Nafallo> min ar vettig :-)
<Nafallo> men sa kor jag bleeding edge av den ocksa :-P
<dagon_> :>
<Nafallo> bara vantar pa att de ska implementera inkrementell uppladdning nu ;-)
<OrangeCat> ??!?!?
<OrangeCat> 1U är ju formatet på sörvrar.
<OrangeCat> Rackspäjjs.
<Nafallo> OrangeCat: 1U != U1
<Nafallo> OrangeCat: you fail
<dagon_> :D
<speedxco1e> ingen elitism här inte
<Avantasia> tjena
<Avantasia> någon här ? :)
<fredrik_> får "permission denied" när jag försöker ansluta ett A2DP headset (Nokia bh-103) till Ubuntu 10.10 (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574906/) Har försökt med både den inbyggda Bluethooth managern och med blueman. Någon idé?
<Avantasia> *bockar artigt
<Avantasia> nån som kan hjälpa mig o installera Tor på linux
<Avantasia> oh allt vart så enkelt i windows :(
<phnom> Avantasia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<Dahliz91> Någon som vet hur man installerar Gnome3 från https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 ??
<Norrland> Dahliz91: står de inte på launchpad sidan?
<Dahliz91> Jag hittar inget i alla fall
<Dahliz91> eller vänta det är gnome-shell som knyter samman allt väl
<Dahliz91> kan ju testa med det
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Vad kan man sälja med en extra nolla eller två?
<OrangeCat> Och slippa ha lager själv?
<Coffe> jag vill lära mig hur autoconfig på ipv6 fungerar
<OrangeCat> Hur mycket får man tjäna i månaden utan att betala skatt?
<Laban> Den gränsen är väl rätt låg? Typ 10000.- /år
<OrangeCat> Du vara den skämt?
<Laban> ...men jag kan ha tokfel så ta det med en nypa salt =)
<OrangeCat> Inte ens 1000 i månaden i så fall...
<OrangeCat> Helt meningslöst. Trodde det var typ minst 6-8 tusen i månaden.
<OrangeCat> Det är ju i stort sett existensminimum.
<OrangeCat> Då undrar man ju hur det blir om man tjänar 1 kr ovan det beloppet.
<Laban> Man kan begära jämkning, men jag vet inte riktigt vad det innebär.
<Philip5> 17 999 kr får man tjäna under ett år utan att betala skatt
<OrangeCat> Då får man långt under det man skulle fått om man redovisat en krona mindre...
<kodein> fribeloppet är runt 16kkr/år
<kodein> så du får väl tjäna strax över tusenlappen per månad
<OrangeCat> 1 499:- i månaden...
<OrangeCat> Utsugarstat.
<kodein> du är fri att flytta
<Laban> Libyen är fint så här års =)
<OrangeCat> Libyen är en helveteshåla.
<kodein> sedan är det ganska långt mellan fribeloppet och nivån där du börjar betala skatt till staten.
<OrangeCat> kodein: Jaså? Då förstår jag inte alls vad du menade.
<kodein> den nivån är runt 350kkr/år
<Laban> Staten != Kommunen
<OrangeCat> Okej... jag hade inte ens någon aning om att man betalade skatt till något annat än staten.
<OrangeCat> Kommunskatt... låter inte ens bekant som begrepp.
<Laban> Kommunalskatt
<OrangeCat> Ingen har liksom någonsin förklarat sådant här i skolan eller på något annat sätt. Man får fråga sig fram och försöka luska ut saker själv...
<kodein> de har antagligen förklarat
<kodein> men du har missat att lyssna
<amelia> kommunalskatt heter det och det är olika skattesatser i olika kommuner, mellan 27 och 35% av lönen upp till 350kkr/år, på det som överstiger betalar man 50% skatt
<Laban> Det har du ganska rätt i. Kan inte minnas att vi snackade mycket om skatter hit och dit i skolan. Borde vara obligatoriskt.
<OrangeCat> Eh...
<OrangeCat> Menar ni att man betalar både skatt till kommunen OCH staten?
<kodein> om man tjänar nog mycket, ja
<Laban> Om du tjänar mer än 350k
 * OrangeCat räknar
<OrangeCat> 350 000 / 12 = 29 166.6667
<OrangeCat> Hmm... inte överdrivet bra månadslön.
<OrangeCat> Om man nu gör det, är det 50% skatt för både stat och kommun?
<kodein> läs om, läs rätt
<OrangeCat> "på det som överstiger betalar man 50% skatt"
<Laban> Så tjänar du 50000:-/mån betalar du (eller jag) 34% till kommunen, + 50% av 20834 till staten.
<OrangeCat> Jaha...
<amelia> 29k är en ganska bra normal månadslön.
<OrangeCat> Då är ju en kommun helt beroende på hur rika de som bor där är för att få in stålar.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Inte efter skatten...
<amelia> precis, därför har t.ex. vellinge i skåne bara 27% kommunalskatt medans andra fattigare kommuner har upp till 35%
<kodein> OrangeCat: inte? ~21kkr räcker hyfsat långt tycker jag själv
<amelia> OrangeCat: alltså, att ha 29k innan skatt är en ganska bra normal lön.
<OrangeCat> 35% of 29 000 = 10 150
<OrangeCat> 10 lax i skatt... glip.
<OrangeCat> Hmm... trodde typ skatten var max 25%.
<Laban> Nee..
<OrangeCat> Och även det känns högt. Men tydligen inte.
<Laban> Anyways. Off to frissan
<Laban> Ciao
<amelia> det är rätt få kommuner som har så hög skatt som 35%, vanligast är 31-32%
<OrangeCat> Hur vet ni det här?
<amelia> OrangeCat: vi jobbar och betalar skatt
<kodein> (och hängde med på SO-lektionerna ;))
<OrangeCat> Hade en kärring på SO:n som rabblade feministpropaganda varje lektion.
<kodein> jag förstår att det måste kännas svårt för dig att plötsligt komma i kontakt med verkligheten, men jag föreslår att du lär dig att hantera det istället för att försöka komma undan så billigt som möjligt och vara bitter. dåligt för hälsan.
<Philip5> kodein: +1
<amelia> +1
<OrangeCat> Plötsligt komma i kontakt med verkligheten?
<OrangeCat> Snacka om att ha noll koll på vad han snackar om...
<kodein> alltså
<andol> kodein: Du har en ängels tålamod :)
<kodein> OrangeCat: dina frågor har typ varit "hur får jag pengar utan att arbeta?", "hur kan jag komma undan utan att betala skatt?", "jävla skitland!", osv. så om jag har dragit fel slutsats om din mentala mognadsgrad och ålder så ber jag hemskt mycket om ursäkt och önskar bara att du upplyser mig om dina faktiska omständigheter.
<OrangeCat> "hur kan jag komma undan utan att betala skatt?"
<OrangeCat> Har jag aldrig frågat.
<OrangeCat> Vet inte var du fick det ifrån.
<amelia> om man inte är 12 år gammal är det rätt skrämmande att inte ha en susning om hur skatter i landet man bor fungerar och vad de går till, att dessutom tro att 29kkr/mån är en dålig lön är riktigt skämmande. det finns massa yrken där man inte ens efter ett helt yrkesliv når upp till en lön på 20kkr/mån.
<speedxco1e> amelia: pratar du innan eller efter skatt?
<amelia> speedxco1e: innan
<kodein> 16:10 < OrangeCat> Hur mycket får man tjäna i månaden utan att betala skatt?
<OrangeCat> Vad har den frågan att göra med att undgå skatt?
<OrangeCat> Är bara intresserad av att veta det.
<OrangeCat> Hade det varit en rimlig summa hade man kunnat utnyttja det.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Överdriv inte nu... och jag menar inte att 29 tusen i månaden är dåligt.
<OrangeCat> Utan att 29 tusen i månaden innan skatt är troligen sunkigt med tanke på vad man får göra för den summan.
<kodein> men jag hade alltså rätt i allt annat?
<OrangeCat> Nej... har aldrig frågat/trott att man kan få pengar "utan att arbeta".
<amelia> OrangeCat: vi säger väl så då... tror du kommer få en annan uppfattning när du kommer ut i arbetslivet.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: det får man, kallas soc
<kodein> du frågade förut hur man tjänade pengar, folk svarade "skaffa jobb", du sa "nä, bidrag <333"
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: bara du inte är alkis eller knarkis är det bara att dyka upp och du får matpengar
<OrangeCat> amelia: 18 850:- = 29 000 - 35% skatt (ja, jag vet att det är max, men ändå).
<kodein> det är fan en massa jobb att lyfta försörjningsstöd med
<OrangeCat> kodein: Okej... nu hittar du verkligen bara på.
<kodein> nä, det gör jag inte
<speedxco1e> gör man nåt som tar tid att lära har man förutsättning att tjäna pengar
<kodein> jag parafraserar något iom att jag inte orkar leta loggar just nu, men andemeningen är din
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag kan lova dig att det finns många här inne som inte har så mycket som 29k i månadslön.
<kodein> jag väntar fortfarande på att du ska berätta om dina faktiska omständigheter vad gäller ålder och livssituation.
<OrangeCat> Varför ens säga 29 när man aldrig ser röken av de pengarna?
<OrangeCat> Lika bra att alltid prata "efter skatt"-summa.
<speedxco1e> amelia: jag tror många här inne har sjukt dålig timlön med tanke på all obetald lärotid
<OrangeCat> kodein: Jag tror jag vet vad du refererar till... var lite småironisk där.
<kodein> vi har ju iofs inte ens tagit upp jobbskatteavdraget
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: varför inte ta med arbetsgivaravgiften också?
<OrangeCat> Främst för att jag inte känner till dessa begrepp.
<OrangeCat> Och de låter som ytterligare krångligt vansinne. :/
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: hur gammal är du?
<OrangeCat> 20+.
<andol> Är det bara jag, eller har vi inte varit lite väl off-topic lite väl icke-tillfälligt nu?
<kodein> andol: du har väl inte varit offtopic
<speedxco1e> andol: håller med. pratar vi om ubuntu-relaterat företagande här?
<speedxco1e> jag använder ubuntu på mitt företag
<kodein> jag använder ubuntu på min myndighet
<OrangeCat> Tyvärr finns inte #svenskastaten på irc.regeringen.se för chattande av denna sort.
<OrangeCat> Din myndighet?
<amelia> nehe, nu skiter jag i det här och går och duschar istället.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> hur kollar jag min nätverkstrafik lättast?
<andol> OrangeCat: Tja, om inte annat så borde det finns en och annat lagom statsvetenskapligt lagt forum du kan ta och leta rätt på.
<OrangeCat> Som...?
<amelia> eller bara www.skatteverket.se
<OrangeCat> Jag har då inte hittat.
<andol> dagon_: Vad vill du veta om din nätverkstrafik?
<kodein> OrangeCat: ja, jag jobbar åt staten
<OrangeCat> Skatteverket är precis som alla andra myndigheters sajter en mardröm att försöka navigera.
<andol> OrangeCat: Hursom är det inte den här kanalens ansvar att se till att sådant finnes.
<dagon_> andol: up/downstream, nm-applet drar 1.5GB RAM just nu
<kodein> dagon_: typ som top fast för nätverk eller?
<OrangeCat> Nej, det är inte ditt ansvar att göra någonting så gör aldrig något du absolut inte måste.
 * andol nöjer sig med att göra en /ignore OrangeCat 
<kodein> dagon_: munin ritar ju fina grafer, iaf, men ntop ska väl typ halvt motsvara top för nätverkstrafik ojmr
<dagon_> mjo
<andol> dagon_: ntop?
<dagon_> får nåt slags felmeddelande med ntop
<dagon_> **ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error
<OrangeCat> Oförskämd jävel, den där analdol.
<Philip5> dagon_: sudo?
<dagon_> doh
<kodein> andol: oj så ägd du blev där!
<speedxco1e> kika ni? eller ragequit?
<andol> kodein: va?
<speedxco1e> *kicka
<kodein> andol: < OrangeCat> Oförskämd jävel, den där analdol.
<andol> kodein: Jo, men det stämmer ju faktiskt.
<kodein> andol: du är väl iaf mer förskämd än mig, tycker jag
<dagon_> dålig ordvits
<Philip5> dagon_: är du kung på ntop nu? du missade inte att det sedan använder det i webbläsaren med webgui?
<dagon_> inte direkt
<andol> dagon_: Kan vara så att du vill slänga ett öga på /usr/share/doc/ntop/README.Debian
<Philip5> dagon_: när ntop är igång så går du in på http://localhost:3000 med webbläsaren
<dagon_> nu så
<dagon_> tack andol och Philip5 :)
<dagon_> jäklar vilket fräsigt webgui :>
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> dagon_: jo som andra av tekniker för tekniker :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> antar att den funkar bra för att övervaka en server också
<Philip5> jo men då finns det även annat att titta på
<Coffe> ipv6 :)
<coobra> Coffe: broker :p
<Coffe> jaou
<Coffe> ingen egen range än
<realubot> phnom: Jag ser ju alla adresser, men det är ju bara en som står som "används" och jag vill ju att ALLA mail ska vidarefebordras automatiskt till ALLA mailadresser i listan. Jag får känslan att det bara är adressen som det står "används" efter som får ett mail.
<realubot> phnom: Äsch. När man väljer en annan adress och sparar så försvinner "används" från den första adressen. :(
<phnom> realubot: Gör ett filter som fångar *alla* mail och skickar de vidare till massa adresser då
<realubot> phnom: Japp, jag gjorde precis det.
<realubot> phnom: Det fungerar nog med filter. Jag trodde att det räckte att anmäla kontona som vidarebefordringskonton för att det skulle fungera, men man måste nog skapa ett filter för varje konto.
<speedxco1e> nån som vet om mdraid raid1, ger dubbel läs prestanda?
<speedxco1e> *läsprestanda
<R2D21> speedxco1e, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid
<speedxco1e> R2D21: där står det bara att vissa raid1 har implementerat dubbel läsprestanda
<speedxco1e> R2D21: därför undrade jag
<R2D21> speedxco1e, Kanske inte dubbel men viss prestandaökning får man.
<speedxco1e> R2D21: så mdraid har ökning av läsprestanda implementerat?
<Norrland> speedxco1e: bara om de är kompilerat med "--get-extra-read-speed=1" flaggan
<Norrland> :)
<xerxes> Har en fråga om skapande av mansidor, rätta macron för att få italic / bold text om man ska skriva in ett exempel o vill urskilja titeln för exemplet jämfört mot övriga texten
<R2D21> vad är dmraid då?
<xerxes> om jag skriver .I enl sidan jag läser på eller .B som står för bold så ska de bli bold text men när jag sedan kör nroff -man man-manfil.txt varför blir det ingen skillnad i texten fast jag sparat den med .I eller .B på samma rad vid titeln?
<xerxes> måste jag formatera texten permanent för att få se skillnad eller de måste väl gå att temporärt formatera texten så den är anpassad på man sätt, för att läsa / redigera stavfel etc.
<speedxco1e> Norrland: var du allvarlig =)
<Norrland> speedxco1e: nej :P
<xerxes> nån som kan hjälpa mig redigera text till en mansida ?
<Norrland> speedxco1e: visst du får viss ökad läshastighet, men tror inte de går att jämföra med hårdvaruraid direkt
<Avantasia> tjena grabbar
<Avantasia> läget
<cHarNe2> Avantasia: bara bra
<Avantasia> gott :) bra dag idag ? hörde det var soligt i öst
<Philip5> rena rama vårvädret
<zChris> har varit det hela veckan här :)
<Philip5> zChris: är du skåning?!?
<Avantasia> hehe, här har det varit typ landet Mordor idag fast snön smälter iaf
<zChris> Philip5, nej jag bor i väst
<Xeronic> Letar efter ett bra IDE till C/C++ ( c sharp ) till linux, någon som har förslag? Och nä jag vill inte använda vi eller emacs... :)
<Philip5> Avantasia: jasså, vart bor du där du har träskmark och lava om vartannat?!?! :O
<Avantasia> örebro
<Avantasia> hehe
<Philip5> Xeronic: eclipse
<Avantasia> svavlet till lavan kommer väl från pensionärerna
<Avantasia> :)
<Avantasia> skämt åsido... avundsjuk att både väst och öst haft fin väder men vi i mitten verkar hamnat imellan
<Philip5> landet i mitten är väl inget att bry sig om. det är ju bara en transportsträcka mellan östkust och västkust :D
<Avantasia> hehe :)
<Avantasia> var är du från
<Philip5> uppsala
<Avantasia> najs :)
<Philip5> jovars
<Avantasia> var just därifrån ja fick höra det var sol
<Avantasia> :)
<Philip5> aha, då hörde du rätt
<Avantasia> nån som är bra på att installera saker i LinuX ? jag har problem med att installera Tor
<Avantasia> =/
<Philip5> installera tor är ju bara att instalelra paketet i software center, synaptic eller vad man använder
<Philip5> du behöver iof sedan troligen installera en proxy också
<Avantasia> ahh var hittar man det programmet, ja har haft Linux i typ 2 veckor
<Avantasia> Maverick(10.10 )
<Philip5> som regel så installerar du färdiga paket som du hittar i det jag nämnde ovan
<Philip5> de finns i menyerna
<Avantasia> får söka i programcentralen
<Philip5> precis
<Avantasia> se om ja har de hehe
<Avantasia> wah installerat
<Philip5> när jag kör tor så brukar jag starta det med vidalia men det är nog mer gjort för kde än för gnome
<Avantasia> ahh
<Philip5> firefox har också en tor extension för att slå av och på användandet bara i webbläsaren
<Avantasia> ja bara laddade ner paketet, unzippade det till skrivbordet, körde "Start tor browser"
<Avantasia> sen funkade det
<Avantasia> men sen klickade ja ner browsern
<Avantasia> och då försökte ja köra det igen
<zChris> Avantasia, ska du programmera C# i linux?
<Philip5> ja tor kanske har någon bundle-grej på sin sajt
<Avantasia> och terminalen kom upp, med auto-avslutning
<Avantasia> ZChris: ja är nöjd om jag kan öppna ett program hehe :)
<Avantasia> ahh just, The Tor Browser Bundle laddade ja ner
<Avantasia> 32 bitars, 57 mb
<Avantasia> funkar en gång, sen om ja avslutar det så måste jag starta om för att köra det igen typ
<Philip5> aja, du har ju inte gett upp så då är det bara att köra. för många som testar linux byter tillbaka till windows för att linux inte är windows och de inte funkar riktigt likadant
<Philip5> när man är på banan med linux så upptäcker man ofta att det blir bättre och bättre och har mer och mer fördelar
<Avantasia> oh.. ja är så förbannad på allt i windows... skulle nog få en hjärtattack om ja böt tillbaka
<Philip5> är man van att vara vass på windows och sedan blir noob igen med linux är mer än vad alla klarar med
<Avantasia> jag accepterar att bli begränsad... även om jag är noob hehe
<Avantasia> dessa "påminn mig inte igen" av hp t.ex i windows kommer om o om igen... och vänta 5 minuter på en antivirus process
<Avantasia> samt ange produktnycklar för program ja redan betalat för
<Avantasia> grrr
<Avantasia> auto upgrade till 2007 etc
<Philip5> umm
<Avantasia> jag är ärad att vara en Noob bland er Linux Jedis !
<Avantasia> im a  padawan
<Avantasia> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vi har alla varit noobs någon gång
<EAG> nån här som har erfarenhet av Portwise?
<Avantasia> alltså det är sjukt... ja har till och med haft mardrömmar om att jag träffat Bill Gates
<Avantasia> och att han varit dryg
<Avantasia> 2 gr
<Philip5> Avantasia: du har all info du behöver för tor på deras sajt annars
<Avantasia> https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en
<Avantasia> jo ja vet... men allt är som...
<Avantasia> kinesiska
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Avantasia> wb
<Avantasia> jag säljer min luftgitarr för en walkthrough
<Philip5> Avantasia: du behöver installara en proxy som t ex polipo
<Philip5> installera den med software center
<Philip5> Avantasia: kolla sedan här: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Avantasia> kk installerade polipo done
<Philip5> ska kolla på tv4-nyheterna nu men är tillbaka efter dem
<Avantasia> kk catch you later
<zChris> Avantasia, om du ska programmer för Linux är det nog C++ som gäller :P
<Avantasia> så det räcker med att installera polipo ? man behöver inte köra det
<Avantasia> wah, programmerar jag nu ? rawr
<Avantasia> this is awesome
<Avantasia> måste ja skryta om på krogen, tjena kexet, hon :hej jag: har just programmerat färdigt så letar efter en smula
<Avantasia> :)
<zChris> Avantasia. du pratade om c sharp förut
<Avantasia> 18:39] <Xeronic> Letar efter ett bra IDE till C/C++ ( c sharp ) till linux, någon som har förslag? Och nä jag vill inte använda vi eller emacs... :)
<Avantasia> det var nog inte jag :(
<zChris> ah
<zChris> Xeronic var det
<zChris> Xeronic , om du ska programmer för Linux är det nog C++ som gäller :P
<Avantasia> du kanske kan walkthrougha mig i ett 8 stegsprogram för att få Tor att funka ? :)
<Avantasia> jag slår in en fruktkorg åt dig nu, och skickar den före jul
<Avantasia> :)
<zChris> bör finnas en guide på internet :P
<Avantasia> jo därför jag är här :( för att ja inte förstår allt som alla andra förstår med linux
<saba> Xeronic: rekommenderar dig att ändå titta på vim (vi använder ingen längre). Det kan verka skrämmande till en början men är vansinnigt kraftfullt när en börjar lära sig det. Jag gör ändringar åtminstone två-tre gånger snabbare än kollegor tackvare Vim.
<Xeronic> zChris: C och CSharp fungerar väl också?
<Norrland> Xeronic: csharp är ju lite mer åt microsofthållet så..
<saba> Xeronic: C fungerar prima
<Norrland> c/c++ - netbeans om du vill ha ide
<cHarNe2> python
<Xeronic> Norrland: Fast MONO gör det möjligt att skriva typ .NET för linux
<Norrland> Xeronic: ah jo
<Xeronic> Fast det är kanske inget att rekommendera?
<Norrland> har ingen erfarenhet av det
<zChris> Xeronic, C ja :P
<zChris> Xeronic, varför vill du skriva i .NET ?
<Xeronic> Utvecklingen går snabbare i .NET då mycket av arbetet redan är gjort. Så länge man inte behöver tänka på prestanda så tycker jag det är att föredra. Är också
<zChris> Xeronic, mycket är gjort i QT också :P Gäller bara att hitta duglig frameworks för det du ska göra.
<Philip5> heja qt!
<Xeronic> Tänkte jag skulle sätta mig in i GTK då jag kör GNOME
<saba> Xeronic: tror jag var i en netsplit. Skrev tidigare att du borde kika en gång på Vim, kan verkligen rekommendera det. Såg du?
<Philip5> kommer man från visial studio så känns nog steget långt till vim men närmare till eclipse
<Xeronic> saba: Jepp såg det, ska googla det med en gång :) Har dock använt det någon gång och blir vansinnig på alla kort kommando
<Xeronic> :)
<saba> Philip5: mkt möjligt
<Avantasia> By default, Polipo listens on TCP port 8123. Please configure your web browser to use the proxy on localhost port 8123.
<zChris> Xeronic, Alright :)
<phnom> Xeronic: Installera eclipse med C/C++ pluginsen
<Avantasia> hur ändrar man till TCP port 8123 i Firefox ?
<Xeronic> Philip5: Jag använder i Windows ecplipse till PHP och Visual Studio till C sharp / c++
<zChris> Kör icke vim!
<saba> vim är en egen liten värld som inte liknar nåt annat, men när en har passerat första stegen för inlärning så är det ohyggligt kraftfullt och liknar ingenting annat där heller
<zChris> http://urban.homelinux.org/wp-content/vim_learning.jpg
<zChris> :)
<Avantasia> man måste göra det va Philip5 ?
<Avantasia> ändra proxyinställningarna
<Norrland> zChris: inge fel på vim? :)
<saba> zChris: de som är emot vim är de som aldrig orkat lära sig det. De som förespråkar det är de som lärt sig det och älskar det. Oftast är det antingen eller.
<saba> jag har använt vim i 11 år och har hittills inte mött nåt som inte går att göra, med ett undantag.
<Philip5> Avantasia: om du kör firefox så installera torbutton som addon så gör det sånt åt dig
<Philip5> Avantasia: https://www.torproject.org/torbutton/index.html.en
<phnom> saba: Då vet du kanske hur man får den att inte byta fil i tabben man råkar stå i när man kör make och får errors? T.ex. när jag har server.cc och server.h öppna i olika tabbar, står i .cc och får errors i .h-filen, då öppnar den .h-filen i den tabben också, så jag får två tabbar med .h-filen istället.
<Avantasia> vilken install ska man ta då ?
<Avantasia> Click to install from this website or install from Mozilla's Add-On site
<phnom> Det vettiga vore ju om den kollade igenom tabbarna och öppnade en ny om filen inte redan var öppen
<Avantasia> samma fil ?
<zChris> saba, helt korrekt :D
<saba> phnom: testa :make!
<saba> har även sett folk som får Vim att sätta markören vid första error-et, men kan inte de utantill
<phnom> saba: Det var det jag menade, då öppnar den den filen man får errors i i fliken man råkar befinna sig i när man körde :make
<phnom> Det funkar bra däremot, och att iterera genom filen
<phnom> s/filen/errorsarna
<saba> phnom: länge sen jag jobbade i C och körde make, men Google snackar om att köra :set errorformat="" för att vim inte ska matcha outputen från make
<phnom> saba: Men det var ju inte riktigt det jag ville göra ;P Hittade iaf ett trevligt set-kommando på stackoverflow som nog funkar
<saba> phnom: vilket?
<phnom> And in other news, om man har en PS1 i zsh som är två rader lång, varför cepar den sönder med tabcompletion?
<phnom> saba: set switchbuf=useopen,usetab,newtab
<zChris> säg mitt nick
<saba> phnom: nice
<phnom> zChris:
<zChris> danke :)
<saba> phnom: finns en del gudar i #vim
<Avantasia> webb läsarn säger att det inte går att visa sidan för att proxyn är på, när jag använder mig av Tor
<Philip5> Avantasia: du måste först starta proxyn och sedan starta tor och därefter ska du kunna köra webbläsaren mot proxyn med tor
<Philip5> om den säger att det inte går så är något galet
<Avantasia> uhm hur startar jag proxyn ?
<Avantasia> sa du inte att Tor körde den automatiskt
<Avantasia> hehe
<Avantasia> Proxyservern avvisar anslutningen                                                                      Firefox är inställd på att använda en proxyserver, men proxyn avvisade anslutningen.
<Philip5> sudo service polipo start
<Avantasia> oj disconnectade jag nu när ja slog på det ?
<Avantasia> :(
<Avantasia> polipo already running doing nothing
<Norrland> Avantasia: vad säger "netstat -anp | grep polipo" ?
<Avantasia> not all processes could be identified, non owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all
<phnom> saba: Well, det löste ju nästan problemet.. Nu öppnar den alltid en ny tom tab först...
<Avantasia> något Guld Norrland ?
<Avantasia> norrands guld !
<Avantasia> :)
<Philip5> Avantasia: har du ändrat i config-filen för polipo som det stod på tor-sidan?
<Avantasia> uhm, ja uhm
<Avantasia> ja menar nej
<Avantasia> ja trodde det var nåt auto jag med tor
<Avantasia> var stod deet ?
<Philip5> Polipo configuration for Tor   https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Avantasia> You should uninstall privoxy at this point (e.g. apt-get remove privoxy or yum remove privoxy), so they don't conflict.
<Avantasia> ahh
<Avantasia> men satana :) det här är kul o lära sig lite
<Avantasia> Once you've installed Polipo (either from package or from source), you will need to configure Polipo to use Tor. Grab our Polipo configuration for Tor
<Avantasia> ahh så då måste ja hitta polipo mappen
<Avantasia> men ja hittar inte polipo
<Avantasia> hur får jag in all den där configurationstexten då ?
<Avantasia> ok ja provar o kör via terminalen då
<Avantasia> se va som händer
<Avantasia> hoppas inte datorn brinner upp
<Philip5> nja
<tobier> Avantasia: inte så troligt
<Avantasia> filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Philip5> sudo mv /etc/polipo/config /etc/polipo/config.old
<Philip5> sedan ersätter du /etc/polipo/config med den du kan ladda ner från https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Avantasia> kk thx
<Avantasia> mv: kan inte ta status på "etc/polipo/config "
<Avantasia> filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Norrland> Avantasia: /etc/polipo/config
<Norrland> inte etc/polipo...
<Avantasia> ja skrev så här i terminalen:  "sudo mv /etc/polipo/config /etc/polipo/config.old
<Norrland> ok
<Avantasia> var det fel ?
<Philip5> nej
<Avantasia> men satana...
<Philip5> om inte den filen finns så har du inte installerat polipo
<Avantasia> *lägger en hatt på golvet, tänder eld på den och springer runt den några varv
<Avantasia> men programhanteraren säger "Ta bort"
<Avantasia> vilket betyder att den är installerad
<Avantasia> a small caching web proxy
<Avantasia> polipo
<Philip5> och om du tittar i mappen /etc/polipo vad har du då där?
<Avantasia> hur tittar ja i mappen ? :)
<Avantasia> skriver ja i terminalen då med ?
<Norrland> ls -l /etc/polipo
<Avantasia> totalt 12 står det, visar 3 rader den ena heter config.old
<Philip5> ja
<Avantasia> andra forbidden
<Avantasia> tredje options
<Philip5> då har du ju gjort det
<Philip5> då finns inte config längre utan heter config.old
<Philip5> precis som det skulle vara
<Avantasia> uhm... varför funkar den inte då ?
<Philip5> så nu sparar du den config som var på sajten där som config istället
<Avantasia> ahh hur gör man det ? ;)
<Avantasia> vad ska man hacka in denna gång :D
<Philip5> gksudo gedit /etc/polipo/config
<Avantasia> *känner sig som en grunt
<Philip5> då borde du få upp ett tomt ark där du kopierar in allt innehåll från https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/HEAD:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf  och sparar sedan
<Avantasia> ok sparat
<Avantasia> sen skrev ja restart frasen i terminalen
<Philip5> då så
<Avantasia> restarting polipo
<Avantasia> polipo already running
<Avantasia> doing nothing polipo
<Avantasia> sen testade ja slå på Tor i en annan webbläsare
<Avantasia> då skrek den att proxy blockade igne
<Avantasia> Proxyservern avvisar anslutningen                                                                      Firefox är inställd på att använda en proxyserver, men proxyn avvisade anslutningen
<Avantasia> men satan..
<Avantasia> måste ja starta om allt ?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> har du installerat torbutton i firefox?
<Avantasia> yes
<Avantasia> its there
<Avantasia> måste ja stänga av "privat surfning funktionen" kanske ?
<dagon_> nu blev jag ju sugen på att lyssna
<dagon_> på avantasia
<Avantasia> glory of rome
<Avantasia> :)
<Avantasia> är mysig
<dagon_> såg dem live på sweden rock
<dagon_> var inte helt tokigt
<Avantasia> allt tobias sammet rör vid blir guld nästan :)
<dagon_> synd att han har världens jobbigaste vibrato dock
<Avantasia> vibrator ?
<Avantasia> :)
<dagon_> vibrato
<dagon_> när han sjunger
<Avantasia> sorry jag är rikstäckande noob
<dagon_> a-a-a-a-a-a-a
<Avantasia> ahhh
<Avantasia> förstår inte hur man skrika så klart som han
<dagon_> och han är ändå inte så duktig :P
<Avantasia> kan man det även om man är kraftigt förmanligad ?
<dagon_> ja du..
<dagon_> det är något jag har tänkt att forska i
<dagon_> men det har aldrig blivit av
<Avantasia> ja kan vara försökspatient, så länge ni inte tar bort något
<Avantasia> :)
<dagon_> :>
<Avantasia> inga östrogener heller
<dagon_> jag snackade och drack en bira med honom när han lirade med edguy för några år sen
<dagon_> glömde att fråga honom då
<Avantasia> :(
<dagon_> "hey toby, do you have a big cock?"
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> hoy
<dagon_> hade nog gått hem
<Avantasia> hehe
<Avantasia> men han är väl inte fjollig ?
<Avantasia> typ
<dagon_> tjena maxjezy
<dagon_> Avantasia: nä, han är som vem som helst
<maxjezy> dagon_, sju :)
<Avantasia> skäggväxt ? :)
<Avantasia> hehe
<dagon_> han hade stubb iaf
<dagon_> han är rätt liten
<dagon_> kan vara det
<Avantasia> han kanske köra extra bra munskölj ?
<dagon_> dani filth är ju 160 och skriker som fan
<dagon_> sammet var inte mycket längre
<dagon_> nä, ska vi snacka lite linux? :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du smashat en iphone? :)
<Avantasia> ahh
<Avantasia> hjälp mig
<Avantasia> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, nej men ja somnade till den idag
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag somnade till den igår
<Avantasia> var tog Philip vägen ?
<maxjezy> ja vart tog Philip5 vägen
<Avantasia> ja är hans padawan
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> vad är ditt problem? :P
<maxjezy> låter som ramadawn
<phnom> Jefla Örebroare, klarar ingenting själva ;D
<Avantasia> mitt problem är att när jag slår på Tor så blockear det alla sidor via en Proxy från firefox
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> det får någon annan fixa
<dagon_> tor är inte min grej :P
<phnom> Någon som kan lägga en förbarmande hand på mitt zsh? Bokstaven 'e' tar längre tid än alla andra att skriva, och med min tvåradiga PS1a så ger tab-completion ful output.
<Avantasia> kanske man kör dubbelproxy och måste slå av Firefox proxy ?
<Avantasia> oh nej
<Avantasia> vet ni vad ja startar om
<Avantasia> ill be back....
<cHarNe2> phnom: kör du zsh? :P
<phnom> cHarNe2: Ja
<dagon_> hardkåår
<cHarNe2> köra det lite på LiU, kör inget annat än bash nu
<phnom> De kör zsh per default i skolan, och det var lättare att bara byta här hemma än att få bash att funka ordentligt där :P
<cHarNe2> dagon_: dock måste jag köra ksh på jobbet på vissa servrar, NOT FÜN
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> inte ens hört talas om
<dagon_> låter gammalt
<cHarNe2> hardcore
<phnom> Man kanske skulle köra fish istället, bara för att skilja sig från mängden...
<cHarNe2> phnom: har jag inte hört talas om
<larsemil> jag kör fish på några burkar. gillar väldigt
<phnom> Har provat det ett par gånger men aldrig fastnat för det
<cHarNe2> http://fishshell.org/
<cHarNe2> känner igen den där..
<larsemil> tycker det fungerar bättre med autocompletion och med lite annat, men lite krångligt att lära nyutt scriptsyntax
<phnom> larsemil: Man måste ju inte börja scripta i det bara för att man använder det som shell
<phnom> cHarNe2: Mm, märkte det jag också, snyggt.
<cHarNe2> orkar inte lära mig att bashscripts, kör python till allt
<larsemil> phnom: nej men inline scripting
<cHarNe2> larsemil: oneliners ftw
<cHarNe2> kommer ihåg när vi gjorde hela program på oneliners i ruby :D
<larsemil> haha
<cHarNe2> ska kolla om jag hitta uppgifterna
<phnom> larsemil: Hmm, vad är fishs ekvivalens till && ?
<larsemil> phnom: my point made.
<larsemil> phnom: tror det är samma väl?
<phnom> larsemil: nä, det var ; and
<larsemil> phnom: okej. men det var precis det där jag menade när man skulle skripta
<phnom> larsemil: Yep, point made =)
<phnom> hahaha, min wm ville inte starta när jag körde fish :(
<Markk> _sara_: Oi
<Markk> How's the life in Sweden?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: lade in fish nu, ska köra den hela dag imorrn :P
<cptblood> hur automountar jag en sshfs "share"?
<virtuald> beror på vad du menar med automountar
<virtuald> automount när du går i katalogen?
<virtuald> eller när du bootar?
<virtuald> vad ska du använda det till?
<cptblood> boot
<virtuald> cptblood: vad ska du använda det till? finns många lösningar
<virtuald> finns iaf ett paket som heter sshfs
<coobra> raapa
<virtuald> sen kanske det finns något sätt att använda gnomevfs eller gvfs eller vad de nu kallar det
<virtuald> men iaf sshfs-paketet använder fuse och verkar minst krångligt
<cptblood> ja vill att den automountar den vid boot
<andol> cptblood: Något åt det här hållet? http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=SshfsFaq#Automatical_mounting_using_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<cptblood> ska kika andol
<cptblood> tror det är vad jag söker
<scyther_> go kväll, jag ska ominstaller min ubuntu datorn och har små undringar när de gäller att behålla partitioner osv vid installation, någon här som kan detta och kan hjälpa mig?
<scyther_> på min hdd så har jag nu 4 partitioner, / /home /backup /extra-hdd.. nu under installationen har jag valt alternativiet Ändra på de tre partitionerna som jag vill ha formaterat och monteras, men /extra-hdd är en som jag har filer på som INTE får tas bort, hur ska jag göra med denna? ska jag välja Ändra och montera den där jag vill ha den och INTE klicka i formatera eller ska jag bara låta den vara och monter
<scyther_> sedan finns de ett alternativ Starthanterare, Device for boot loader installation, där finns /dev/sda och /dev/sda* där * är 1-4, vilken ska jag välja där?
<realubot> Är det svårt att skapa en underdomän till en sajt, typ sajt.example.com?
<Markk> Nej.
<Totte_> någon som känner sig manad att hjälpa en noob lite gran? =)
<Philip5> Totte_: fråga på så visar det sig om någon kan och/eller orkar
<Totte_> skulle behöva lite hjälp med hur jag kör ett program vid uppstart med ett antal parametrar.... vill att "switchking" startar i terminal mode och testat att lägga det i "autostart" men det startar inte......
<Totte_> behöver ej köras i sudo
<Philip5> ska det köras när du loggar in?
<Totte_> japp... ska köras i mono
<Totte_> testat att skriva sökväg och mono fil terminal ip port
<Totte_> no luck
<Totte_> funtar på om jag måste lägga ett script för att få det att rulla... men känns onödigt krångligt tycker jag
<Philip5> tycker det låter enklast om det ska vara med särskilda parametrar som det ska starta
<Totte_> hmmm ja jag är rätt ny på linux... får la försöka skala ner något befintligt script nånstans och se om jag kan få det att funka....
<Totte_> man har ju vart windows slav så länge så man har ju aldrig tänkt i dom här banorna =)
<Philip5> antar du har gnome och där har du ju en autostartmapp eller något sånt och droppar du grejer där så körs de när du loggar in
<Philip5> kör inte själv gnome så jag vet inte riktigt vart den ligger
<amelia> godafton mina herrar!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: hur står det till?
<Philip5> jo då men arg på mig själv
<realubot> Markk: Tack för det uttömmande svaret.
<amelia> Philip5: vadan detta?
<Philip5> råkade tjonga till mig själv på något sätt så jag slog av mig brillorna och de åkte i golvet så ena glaset sprack
<amelia> Philip5: ajdå, det är aldrig kul när det händer..
<Philip5> fick leta fram mina gamla lumparbrillor som är både fula och felslipade så det fick bli linser istället
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> onödig utgift också
<Markk> realubot: Varsågod.
<amelia> Philip5: du har väl försäkring?
<Markk> realubot: Nej men.
<Philip5> amelia: jo men det är väl ändå självrisk på en 1200
<amelia> Philip5: kan nog stämma iofs.
<Markk> realubot: Det är vanligtvis bara att gå in i kontrollpanelen hos det webhotell man köper domänen av.
<amelia> Philip5: var de nya också?
<Philip5> halvnya
<Philip5> skalmen är ju hel så det är nytt glas som behövs
<amelia> trist då, har de några år på nacken så kan man ju lika gärna köpa nya annars.
<amelia> jag är sjukt sugen på att köpa nya, men tänkte vänta till sommaren.
<zChris>  hmm, inte bra att du är sjuk amelia :/
<amelia> zChris: ?
<zChris> nvm, dåligt försök till ett skämt :P
<amelia> ah..
<realubot> Markk: Finns det en begränsning för hur många subdomäner man får ha?
<Markk> näe
<Markk> Isf. ligger det hos leverantören.
<dagon_> synd att blender inte kan spara vectorbilder
<zChris> will it blend
<Philip5> dagon_: har du sett att det finns en svg addon att aktivera i blender?
<Philip5> dagon_: tror iof inte den gör vad du vill
<dagon_> tänkte göra en logga till en polare nu
<dagon_> svårare än man tror
<dagon_> hitta på ett eget typsnitt
<Totte_> varför inte bara logga en polare....kan va nog så skoj =)
<dagon_> haha
<Totte_> du får ursäkta men det är den tiden på dygnet =)
<dagon_> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-04
<Philip5> dagon_: göru?
<dagon_> Philip5: försöker komma på ett typsnitt :/
<Philip5> ett helt eller bara för bostäver i en logga?
 * Philip5 hånar maxjezy lite för han är en sleepy head! :D
<dagon_> Philip5: bara för en logga
<Philip5> jag ska nog slänga ihop en ny build av blender
<zChrisHTC> tjena
 * maxjezy gör en hämndauktion ala SOA style
<zChrisHTC> kan man se vilka program som är öppna för närvarande på nått sått i android ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: haha, jasså du är vaken och sitter där och trycker
<Philip5> zChrisHTC: du kan ju köra någon taskkiller app
<Philip5> tror det går att göra i settings under software också men inte lika smidigt
<zChrisHTC> jo jag har det. mmen tänlte om det fanna som default
<Philip5> zChrisHTC: vad har du skaffat för androidlur då?
<zChrisHTC> htc desire z
<Philip5> aha
<zChrisHTC> den med tgb
<zChrisHTC> asnice lur :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> dags för mig att skaffa nya snart som sitter med en hederlig gammal hero
<zChrisHTC> hehe ja kanske dags så
 * dagon_ slaps zChrisHTC 
<dagon_> jag hatar dig nu :(
<zChrisHTC> vad har du för os version?
<zChrisHTC> dagon. vill du ha en med?
<dagon_> ja :(
<dagon_> de släppte ju z:an strax efter den vanliga
<zChrisHTC> jaha köpte du "fel"
<dagon_> nej, jag var lite snabb bara
<dagon_> ivrig är väl rätt ord
<zChrisHTC> :)
<zChrisHTC> me
<dagon_> har du rootat den än? ;)
<zChrisHTC> nej, har inte kommit en bra anledning än :)
<dagon_> *host* root *host*
<dagon_> *host* herre över sin egen hårdvara *host*
<dagon_> :D
<zChrisHTC> nein!
<zChrisHTC> du jag sitter i win, det borde säga en del om mig ;)
<dagon_> ja
<zChrisHTC> :D
<dagon_> slave to the grind
<zChrisHTC> nej nu blir det bb!
<Philip5> dagon_: har du installerat lux än då?
<dagon_> fan också
<dagon_> har glömt det nu igen
<Philip5> virrhjärna! ;P
<dagon_> ja :P
<realubot> Snart middag.
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> ingen inspiration
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag är alltid vaken så här dags
<maxjezy> dottern bråkar alltid mellan 23-02
<dagon_> gjort nåt nytt i blender?
<Philip5> dagon_: nu har du en update av blender 2.5 att hämta ;)
<Philip5> och nu stänger jag ner
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> säger inte ens godnatt
<realubot> Om 15 min blir det middag.
<dagon_> och så gnäller du på att vi är vakna!
<virtuald> dagon_: godnatt
<dagon_> godnatt
<dagon_> ska du sova redan?
<virtuald> vill ha en somnaknapp
<virtuald> har redan somnat några gånger men vaknat igen
<dagon_> kass
<virtuald> mm
<dagon_> själv sitter jag och leker med arch och scrotwm
<virtuald> scrotum
<dagon_> 8]
 * realubot funderar på att köra webbläsaren i en Ubuntu-installation i vbox av säkerhetsskäl.
<realubot> Vad säger ni om det?
<realubot> Tss...
<phnom> Godmorgon!
<Barre> morrnmorrn
<cHarNe2> güten morgen
<speakman> morrn
<kodein> computer says nooooo
<dagon_> little britain <3
<spacebug-> hehe
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> villrådig med curl, behöver logga in på en sida och spara cookie för att sen ladda upp en fil. någon som kan peka åt rätt håll för snabb och enkelt beskrivning?
<HeMan> Barre: curl -c och curl -b
<HeMan> njahapp, btrfs på / funkar inte alls i natty
<HeMan> inte ens om man uppdaterar en fungerande merkat
<Barre> HeMan: -b vad det jag letade efter... danke
<HeMan> Barre: man curl!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<spacebug-> äre unity som körs i natty eller? Går det ändra till det som är nu?
<Barre> HeMan: sitter på windows :P
<HeMan> spacebug-: ja*2
<spacebug-> tack*2 ;)
<coobra> två hahha
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> morrn coobra =)
<coobra> läget
<Norrland> tackackackack
<spacebug-> bra tack
<spacebug-> själv?
<coobra> trött
<Coffe> hur vet man vilken del av  sin ipv6 adress som är SLA id delen ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Coffe> amelia, ovanligt :P
<cHarNe2> helg om 15 :)
<Philip5> cHarNe2: trist va... då måste du ju sysselsätta dig själv
<HeMan> cHarNe2: notera att det är skillnad mellan "play by himself" och "play with himself"
<cHarNe2> o.O
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: oj! är du vaken så här dags?!?! trodde du bara levde om nätterna! :D
<Philip5> dagon_: har du fixat lux än då? ;P
<dagon_> Philip5: jag är vaken när du minst anar det :)
<Philip5> tydligen
<HeMan> *blush* läste naken
<Philip5> HeMan: freudiansk felläsning :O
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> HeMan: sååååå typiskt dig att läsa in sånt ;)
 * Philip5 tror att HeMan egentligen är naken-janne IRL
<HeMan> Philip5: sssshhhh!
<HeMan> Philip5: hemlis juh!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> var ett tag sedan man såg naken-janne i tv och det är väl rätt skönt
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> nu har vi nya typer som verkar anmäla sig till alla dokussåor de kan
<HeMan> Philip5: jag ser honom varje dag
<dagon_> i spegeln!
<Philip5> HeMan: i spegeln!
<HeMan> jepp!
<Philip5> dagon_: +1
<Philip5> :D
<dagon_> 8]
<Philip5> annars verkar ju både gurkan gasi och jean-pierre marques vara med i var och varannan dåkussatsning nu för tiden
<Philip5> smyger sig in i skalan d-kändisar
<OrangeCat> Fick reklam från Dustin idag. De säljer "servrar" till små företag utan att specificera vad servern ska vara till för.
<OrangeCat> Vad menar de då?
<Norrland> OrangeCat: att man får välja själv kanske?
<Philip5> du får ringa och fråga
<Norrland> datorer är hyffsat dynamiska i sina användningsområden
<OrangeCat> De säger att den har "de vanligaste funktionerna".
<dagon_> då så
<virtuald> nätverk osv?
<OrangeCat> Vilket litet företag behöver en dedicerad server för internt bruk? Varför inte köpa en billig liten krake till desktop för samma jobb i så fall?
<virtuald> olika på alla företag
<virtuald> en desktop kan man inte stoppa undan lika lätt som en server
<Philip5> varför finns webbhotell? alla kan väl ställa en billig desktop i ett hörn i så fall...
<dagon_> :)
<OrangeCat> Konstig grej att säga...
<Philip5> lika konstig
<Philip5> HeMan: har du tröttnat på att invita dig själv till kanalen? ;)
<OrangeCat> Invita sig själv?
<Coffe> någon som kör ipv6 som skulle kunna testa min port 22 ?
<Philip5> Coffe: HeMan gör det vilket vi ofta får höra. HeMan är mr ipv6 :)
<HeMan> Philip5: tackar ödmjukast! men jag tror inte jag är riktigt mr ipv6 kunskapsmässigt
<Philip5> HeMan: nu är du bara blygsam
<Coffe> vill bara kolla :)
<HeMan> Philip5: vi diskuterade på jobbet igår om man skulle kunna hålla ipv6-kurs
<HeMan> Philip5: och spontant känns det inte som man skulle kunna det, men det är nog bara för att man inte vet vad man vet
<Philip5> HeMan: jo särskilt du som man i princip skulle kunna säga uppfann ipv6 ;)
<virtuald> coffe: 22/tcp filtered ssh
<virtuald> coffe: på coffe.broker.freenet6.net då
<HeMan> Philip5: exakt! Det var jag och inte den där skrytmånsen Vint Cerf!
<HeMan> Naken-Janne vs Vint Cerf: det var jag som uppfann IPv6!
<virtuald> :>
<Philip5> hehe, precis. jag ska nog gå in och ändra till det på wikipedia
<Coffe> virtuald, tack :)
<virtuald> heman: om kurser är något ni brukar ge så kan ni väl fråga kunder vad de skulle vilja lära sig av en ipv6-kurs
<OrangeCat> IPv6 är nätverkens Windows ME.
<Coffe> virtuald, lust att testa nu ?
<kodein> jag skulle vilja lära mig hur man kommer ihåg ipv6-adresser i huvvet
<OrangeCat> Möjligen Vista.
<virtuald> coffe: 22/tcp open  ssh     OpenSSH 5.8p1 Debian 1ubuntu2 (protocol 2.0)
<OrangeCat> Höll inte kinserna på med en egen version?
<HeMan> virtuald: vi hade en kund som frågade om vi kunde hålla en kurs men dom visste inte vad dom ville lära sig...
<Coffe> virtuald,  tack å bock
<kodein> kineserna har ett NAT ut mot internet. det kallas "the great firewall of china"
<virtuald> 8]
<OrangeCat> Är väl inte ens så? Utan bara "typ".
<OrangeCat> Finns väl ingen fet statlig server som allt går genom... eller en serie sådana.
<virtuald> heman: går väl att ta reda på :p
<OrangeCat> Är väl bara alla ISP:er som tvingas göra olika saker som de säger.
<virtuald> hur skriver man ipv6 på cv:t? :)
<HeMan> virtuald: IPv6
<HeMan> virtuald: :)
<virtuald> hehe
<Coffe> undrar om min mobil har stöd för ipv6
<HeMan> Coffe: Android 2.2 och framåt har det
<OrangeCat> Om man skrev "Falun något" så kraschade socketen för de som chattade från Kina förut.
<OrangeCat> Alltså vi snackade om Falun i Sverige.
<OrangeCat> Och tydligen är strängen "Falun något" en känslig sådan i Kina.
<OrangeCat> Och då stänger den ned direkt.
<HeMan> ssl ftw!
<OrangeCat> Över IRC alltså...
<virtuald> coffe: är det en nokia med symbian eller maemo har den nog det
<virtuald> coffe: övrig ej nämnda har antagligen inte det
<virtuald> avroga
<virtuald> ...
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Inte bra om för många kör SSL.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: för att?
<OrangeCat> För då blir det norm och då blir det värdelöst för då utvecklas verktygen så att det ändå blir som rentext.
<Coffe> HeMan,  kolla priv
<OrangeCat> Alltså om alla/de flesta kör krypterat.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: yeah right!
<HeMan> Coffe: såg det
<kodein> oj, det där var nog det intressantaste resonemang jag hört idag
<OrangeCat> Är ju så. Tyvärr. Så länge bara "några" gör det bryr de sig inte om lika mycket att knäcka det.
<virtuald> :D
<Norrland> OrangeCat: uhm
<HeMan> Coffe: stängd
<virtuald> falun gong
<HeMan> OrangeCat: du har inte så bra koll på kryptering va?
<OrangeCat> Ganska bra.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det krävs löjliga mängder datorkraft för att knäcka ett ssl-koppel
<Norrland> OrangeCat: så om bara jag kör Veginerekryptering så är de ingen lönt att försöka knäcka det?
<virtuald> undrar om det på något sätt går att få kontakt med ansvariga för att fixa sånt
<Coffe> HeMan, bra tack
<virtuald> man kan iofs köra ssl
<OrangeCat> Gillar inte tanken på att allt ska bli krypterat, bara. Vill att det ska vara icke-default. Känns bättre ur säkerhetssynpunkt. Alltså när vi snackar om saker som chatt/IM/vanlig surf.
<virtuald> hehe wall of text…
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det tar några miljoner år med jordens alla datorer att knäcka det med brute force
<OrangeCat> Bättre för de som kan ställa in.
<virtuald> blev typ en netburst eller vad man kallar det
<Coffe> om man för denna zero conf ,  synd man inte kan få clienterna att regga sig i dns även för ipv6 så man vet vilken maskin som är vilken
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Låter på något sätt märkligt.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: för att?
<Norrland> OrangeCat: bättre ur säkerhetssynpunkt att plaintext är default?
<OrangeCat> Hur snabbt kommer tekniken sänka de miljoner åren till "timmar"?
<OrangeCat> Eller "realtid"...
<OrangeCat> Norrland: Ja, för de som INTE kör default, alltså.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: du behöver bara kunna lite matte för att kunna bevisa att det inte kan bli så
<kodein> med tanke på att "SSL" knappast kommer vara statiskt under den tiden, liggande åtta år
 * OrangeCat blir stressad av för snabb utveckling av teknik.
<HeMan> en fördel om alla kör kryptering är att då blir alla misstänkliggjorda av FRA och då blir hela deras övervakningsapparat invaliderad
<Norrland> OrangeCat: o.O så de är säkert med plaintext som default sålänge man inte kör default?
<OrangeCat> Fast något ganska märkligt är hur SSD fortfarande är så dyrt och, enligt Datormagazins nyligen gjorda test, mycket tveksamt kvalitetsmässigt.
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Skrämmande vad de hittar på då.
<kodein> vänta
<kodein> du tycker att idg-tidningar är pålitlig källa?
<OrangeCat> Är inte den tidningen den enda icke-IDG-tidningen?
<OrangeCat> Norrland: Ja, jag menar alltså att om det vore default skulle de tvingas knäcka det på något sätt. Snabbare.
<kodein> kanske de är
<kodein> men jag skulle nog ta dem med en nypa salt ändå
<kodein> konsument-SSD:er må vara sämre än enterprise, men jag skulle nog ändå säga att de piskar konsumenthårddiskar ändå
<OrangeCat> Man kan tydligen dra många nitlotter när man köper SSD-diskar, alltså.
<Norrland> OrangeCat: ja, men det gör ju att om de nu skulle knäckas så slänger man på bättre kryptering som default
<OrangeCat> Några få fick bra betyg, men många hade ruggigt stora nackdelar.
<OrangeCat> Norrland: Hrm...
<OrangeCat> Bara en känsla, egentligen.
<kodein> och man kan få mer än 25% DOA på konsumenthårddiskar
<HeMan> jo SSD är ingen silverkula för att lösa alla storage-problem
<kodein> nä
<kodein> karusellminnet, däremot
<kodein> ojoj
<virtuald> vill man verkligen va säker krypterar man i flera steg så om en enhet blir ägd är det ett lager till med annan hårdvara, implementation och algoritm
<virtuald> och backup gör man ju om man är vettig (alltså gör inte jag det)
<HeMan> virtuald: krypterad backup?
<virtuald> heman: ja det också
<HeMan> virtuald: då har du problemet med lagringen av nyckeln
<virtuald> :;)
<virtuald> zookos triangel
<kodein> HeMan: den tatuerar man ju in spegelvänd i sin egen panna.
<virtuald> bra säkerhet™
<HeMan> kodein: så det står "Looooser!" varje morgon i spegeln?
<virtuald> eller casino cosmopol
<kodein> HeMan: precis
<Coffe> under pric borde man kunna hitta vad man har för ip adress va ?
<virtuald> heman: zookos triangel kanske va fel… men fan, man måste nog va professor med eget företag för att veta vad man ska göra :) men det skadar inte att försöka öka svårigheten för andra så länge man vet vad man gör, har tid över, inte krånglar till något i onödan och inte låter kostnaderna skena. kryptering är ju billigt nu för tiden.
<virtuald> andra=tredje part alltså :D
<OrangeCat> Är "säljare" en person som står i en butik typ Siba/ONOFF och prackar på folk försäkringar och sådant?
<Norrland> OrangeCat: "kanske"
<virtuald> värdelösa försäkringar…
<kodein> ingen som säljer eftersäkringar. det tycker jag är dumt
<virtuald> du får köpa sanbbsäkringar istället
<virtuald> snabbsäkringar
<kodein> jag har säkerhetsbrytare hemma
<OrangeCat> "Även Lexmark har hakat på trenden att erbjuda smarta appar till skrivaren."
<virtuald> avsäkra den
 * OrangeCat spyr
<OrangeCat> APPAR! TILL SKRIVAREN!
<kodein> en katt som spyr. ovanligt
<virtuald> vad är en smart app till en skrivare?
<virtuald> lexmark är fan det mest oseriösa skrivarföretaget
<OrangeCat> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.370426/lexmark-genesis-s815-multiskrivare-med-nyskapande-scanner
<OrangeCat> IDG.se har endast en vettig journalist.
<OrangeCat> Jörgen Städje.
<kodein> verkligen? om man får ett smartphoneanpassat sätt att administrera sina skrivare så är väl det rätt ok
<kodein> mobilanpassat webbguck istället för riktig-dator-anpassat webbguck
<kodein> roligast är förstås att administrera skrivarna via postscript, men...
<OrangeCat> Varför ska en skrivare ha något guck alls?
<virtuald> jaså ska en smart app va en smartphone application?
<kodein> OrangeCat: tja, det är rätt kalas att kunna ställa in ACL:er och så vidare tycker jag själv
<virtuald> går ju fan inte att hänga med i alla marknadsföringstermer
<OrangeCat> Atlantic Container Line.
<OrangeCat> Finns det "drakar" på riktigt?
<OrangeCat> Alltså som i TV-programmet Draknästet.
<amelia> haha
<OrangeCat> Fast en och en.
<virtuald> va?
<virtuald> har inte sett det
<OrangeCat> Hur kan du ha missat det?
<virtuald> har ingen tv
<OrangeCat> I alla fall är det rikisar som investerar i olika knäppa projekt.
<OrangeCat> Eller inte investerar.
<virtuald> finns/fanns väl vikingabåtar som hette typ drakar?
<OrangeCat> De flesta gör bort sig i TV för underhållningsfaktorn.
<OrangeCat> De flesta av de som kommer dit, alltså. Uppfinnarna.
<virtuald> ok
<OrangeCat> Hur kan man inte ha en TV?
<amelia> OrangeCat: när de inte är på tv så brukar de kallas riskkapitaliser och visst finns de på riktigt och även fler än dem på tv.
<virtuald> orangecat: jag använde den inte, så jag slängde den
<OrangeCat> amelia: Hur kommer man i kontakt med dem?
<virtuald> är säkert fler här som inte har tv
<Norrland> +1
<amelia> OrangeCat: de flesta nya bolag finansieras med riskkapital i början t.ex. spotify, skype och sånna. boo.com finansierades endast av riskkapital och gjorde aldrig någonting.
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Du ser aldrig på TV-nyheter? Debatt i SVT? Aldrig kopplar av en stund med The Simpsons? Family Guy? Allehanda direktsända mys-evenmang?
<OrangeCat> Boo.com säger jag "buu" åt.
<amelia> OrangeCat: du känner någon eller känner någon som känner någon..
<virtuald> orangecat: det händer att jag ser på det, det mesta kan man se på nätet
<OrangeCat> Freenode splittar oftare än en banana split.
<amelia> boo.com är ett fenomen i sig.
<virtuald> orangecat: alla nyheter är så jävla vinklade så jag försöker skära ner på det, men det är svårt
<OrangeCat> virtuald: För mig är det som två helt olika världar att se något framför en datorskärm i en stol och framför en TV i soffan.
<virtuald> det är ju lite olika
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Självklart ser man inte på TV för att det är "den ultimata sanningen", men om man inte ser vad andra ser så har man ju noll koll på vad som händer och vad andra uppfattar.
<virtuald> man kan ta datorn till sägen :p
<virtuald> och kanske sätta sig upp så man ser var man skriver
<OrangeCat> amelia: Yes... perfekt. Jag känner ingen. :P :S :(
<Norrland> OrangeCat: finns nyheter på internet med
<OrangeCat> Nyheterna i sig kan man ju få tag på... men man kanske vill se vad SVT/TV4 rapporterar till folket.
<amelia> OrangeCat: då får du vara med i draknästet. :P
<OrangeCat> Märklig företeelse att folk börjat slänga sina TV.
<virtuald> adwords har pajat nyhtetsförmedling på nätet :(
<OrangeCat> amelia: Man vill ju inte stå där och skämma ut sig efter att ha skrivit på ett kontrakt att man måste låta dem sända det vad beskedet än blir...
<OrangeCat> AdWords? Varför just AdWords, virtuald?
<virtuald> orangecat: är bara skit med uppseendeväckande rubriker som kommer fram
<OrangeCat> Är inte AdWords Googles reklamtjänst?
<virtuald> orangecat: jag vill inte se vad de rapporterar, men jag gör det ändå ibland på svt/tv4-play
<amelia> OrangeCat: har du en bra och väl genomtänkt idé behöver du ju inte skämmas.
<OrangeCat> Där man pumpar in tusenlapp efter tusenlapp för skräptrafik :P
<OrangeCat> amelia: Jo... de frågar alltid knepiga frågor som de inte är beredda på.
<virtuald> eller så anpassar man sig efter adwords för att kunna tjäna lite pengar
<OrangeCat> Fast seriöst... inte ens när de får igenom sin deal brukar den bli så värst bra. Man säljer i princip ut sig för en ganska liten summa pengar.
<amelia> OrangeCat: de är ju för att de inte tänkt igenom sitt företag, sin idé, sin affärsstrategi och liknande.
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Förstod inte hur du menar att den har att göra med nyhetsflödet, dock.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Man kan ju ha en otroligt bra idé och "allmän känsla" utan att för den sakens skull ha gått igenom varenda liten siffra.
<virtuald> orangecat: ok så här: *letar artikel*…
<amelia> OrangeCat: det är ju precis det som gör att en bra idé inte är värd att investera i. hur bra idéen än är så krävs det att man gått igenom varenda liten siffra för att lyckas.
<OrangeCat> Är det verkligen så?
<OrangeCat> Kan inte tänka mig att de flesta stora saker var så genomtänkta på ett affärsmässigt plan.
<OrangeCat> Alltså den första produkten av ett företag.
<OrangeCat> Givetvis alla efterföljande.
<amelia> det är ju skillnad på en idé som kan växa organiskt och en idé som kräver investering för att komma vidare.
<OrangeCat> Sant...
<amelia> t.ex. ett litet konsultbolag kan börja med en person och ett uppdrag och sluta med 500 anställda 10 år senare utan att ha tagit in pengar utifrån en enda gång. då behöver det inte nödvändigtvis vara särskillt genomtänkt den första tiden.
<OrangeCat> Skrämmande tanke egentligen att för evigt tvingas ge en stor bit av kakan till någon som bara lät en komma igång. :/
<amelia> ska du däremot börja tillverka något på ett sätt som kräver att du tillverkar x antal enheter och därmed måste sälja y antal enheter för att göra vinst så är det en helt annan sak.
<OrangeCat> Antar att man skulle kunna ta ett banklån om man är så säker.
<OrangeCat> Fast det är man inte.
<amelia> i mångt och mycket får du ju inte bara deras pengar för att komma igång utan även deras engagemang och kontaktnät vilket kan var ovärderligt.
<OrangeCat> Med det menas att de kan få ut ordet om produkten eller tjänsten när den väl ska lanseras?
<amelia> både det och kontakter med eventuella leverantörer och liknande.
<amelia> samarbete med andra bolag och sånt också.
<OrangeCat> Säg att jag gör Blocket2.se (bara ett exempel). Den är totalt överlägsen Blocket på alla sätt. Alla skulle älska den om de bara såg den. Men jag har inga pengar kvar till marknasföring. Vad göra? Spamma IDG:s e-postadresser, Nyheter24, E24, Aftonbladet, Expressen o.s.v.? Notera att jag inte menar att jag ska göra en Blocket-kopia... finns redan tusen sådana och alla har misslyckats. Det är bara ett exempel.
<amelia> tja, det gäller ju att nå rätt målgrupp med sin marknadsföring vilket kan vara svårt.
<OrangeCat> Jag kan inte tänka mig att någon av nämnda sajter skulle nämna detta som en nyhet.
<OrangeCat> Möjligen om det var någon på redaktionen eller dess svåger.
<zChris_> OrangeCat, är den tillräklgit intressant så
<OrangeCat> Tror ni att det är bäst att satsa på en sak stenhårt eller flera olika saker och se vad som händer?
<amelia> en sak, du kommer ha nog med det till att börja med.
<amelia> iaf om du ska driva företag och verkligen vill komma igång med just det.
<OrangeCat> Det är väl ingeting om man inte får uppmärksamhet? Då blir det ju 0 arbete med det.
<Coffe> jag behöver nog en sshd på min mobil
<amelia> jag vet inte vad du tänkt göra, men du lär ju behöva göra klart produkten/tjänsten innan du börjar försöka få uppmärksamhet
<HeMan> nån som kör ejabberd med irc-modulen?
<HeMan> jag försöker dels ansluta med irc-klient mot ejabberd och även ansluta mot en irc-server via ejabberd
<HeMan> men inget av det funkar
<virtuald> orangecat: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/hovet-begar-mer-pengar vinklat (handlar om småpengar i sammanhanget), http://www.dn.se/bostad/nybyggt-i-1800-talsstil regelrätt reklam, http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/steve-jobs-pa-scen-igen också, http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/manga-fritidshus-till-salu-1 också
<Coffe> HeMan, vi kör ren ejabber bara
<Coffe> HeMan,  har du någon koll på med autoconf i ipv6 hur man får bra koll på namn ?
<HeMan> Coffe: radvd eller dhcp6?
<Coffe> HeMan, jag anv en 6to4 så de har det inbyggt i det
<HeMan> Coffe: vad menar du med autoconf?
<Coffe> den har typ radvd  inne i sig
<HeMan> nån som har haft problem med ext4 när man har haft många nfs-klienter som raderat mycke data samtidigt?
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Att det görs ständig gratisreklam för Apple är inte konstigt.
<OrangeCat> Av någon anledning gör inget annat företag det helt uppenbara.
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte vad idioterna sysslar med. iPad är så uppenbart. Allt Apple gör borde göras av andra hela tiden.
<amelia> äsch, alla vet ju att journalister kör apple.
<cahoot> jobbar dom intw mest i winmiljö?
<OrangeCat> Är inte svårt att göra stilren design. Trots det envisas de med helt vansinnigt idiotiska designer och UI:n.
<HeMan> skator dras ju till det som glittrar...
<cHarNe2_> HeMan: :P
<amelia> cahoot: njä, mac är ju riktigt stort på landets nyhetsredaktioner. många av deras system finns i princip bara till mac.
<HeMan> tidningsredaktioner har kört Mac väldigt länge
<OrangeCat> Än idag verkar de köra MS-DOS på Siba och dylikt i sina terminaler.
<amelia> MS-DOS?! :P
<OrangeCat> Eller i alla fall något som ser identiskt ut.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: och även på stordatorer som IBM's z-serie
<OrangeCat> Typisk blå skärm med vit text.
<HeMan> eller hur amelia
<amelia> HeMan: precis
<amelia> det är garanterat stordatorterminaler de kör med.
<cHarNe2_> OrangeCat: mmm, vet vad du menar, men nej, dom kör inte DOS
<OrangeCat> Hmm... amelia.... stordator... IBM... z-serie... MS-DOS... intern referens...
<OrangeCat> cHarNe2_: Något OpenDOS eller något då?
<cHarNe2_> hahah
<zChris_> FreeDOS finns ju :P
<OrangeCat> Kanske Windows XP med DOS-liknande program i fullskärm.
<cHarNe2_> OrangeCat: PINGPINGPINGPING
<OrangeCat> Men varför ska det prompt se ut som DOS?
<cHarNe2_> OrangeCat: det är överskådligt
<OrangeCat> DOS-prompt.
<amelia> OrangeCat: eller så är det bara vanliga terminaler kopplade till en stordator?
<amelia> HeMan: fast det är troligare att de kör System i än System z.
<OrangeCat> Nu splittar freenode som en banana split igen.
<zChris_> Hur stor är den datorn? :D
<OrangeCat> Minidator = netbook för folk men halv vägg för nördar.
<HeMan> amelia: do vara chef, do veta bäst
<cHarNe2_> OrangeCat: halv vägg?
<HeMan> cHarNe2_: officell SI-enhet för att beskriva storlek på dator vet du väl?
<amelia> OrangeCat: fel, minidator är t.ex. AS/400
<Coffe> den dagen spottan får stöd för dlna så är jag sold
<HeMan> Coffe: mina kollegor utvecklar en sån GW till en kund
<amelia> OrangeCat: en minidator är lite mindre än en stordator.
<cHarNe2_> HeMan:  visste ja, jag kör amerikanska system på jobbet. har lite halft glömt blort SI-enheterna i eropa ;)
<Coffe> HeMan,  skojar du med mig ?
<HeMan> Coffe: nej
<Coffe> HeMan,  <3
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag vet inte den kommer att släppas
<HeMan> Coffe: tror det blir en egen hårdvara
<Coffe> ok
<HeMan> hemgång!
<Coffe> HeMan,  trevlig helt
<Coffe> helg
<amelia> bye bye HeMan
<OrangeCat> Ööööööh...
<OrangeCat> Typ mu.
<OrangeCat> Jävla Internetsfanskap att vara besvikelse.
<OrangeCat> Vill ha 3D-virtual reality cyberspace sex webcam deluxe.
<R2D21> En dator verkar ha stannat i uppdateringen av kärnan. Vad göra... Själva skalet rullar fortfarande.
<cahoot> finns inte ens för mac?
<OrangeCat> Undrar om det finns en iPad 2-app som går ut på att cumma all over the face på paddan.
<OrangeCat> Multi touch sensitivity, liksom.
<cahoot> låter som du behöver ut bland folk lite grann
<OrangeCat> Behöver vad?
<cahoot> bege dig ut och träffa riktiga människor
<OrangeCat> cahoot: Nej.
<t^> winamp » Sabaton - The Final Solution :: 04:56
<speedxco1e> jag ska bygga en raid1, post-install.. hur bör jag göra. har bara terminal tips på hur man kan köra liknande program som denna även efter install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu_raid_04.png
<EAG> skapa två partitioner o använd mdadm
<EAG> typ
<speedxco1e> EAG: tack
<EAG> speedxco1e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<speedxco1e> EAG: tackar
<EAG> speedxco1e: det kanske är av intresse för dig att veta att man dessutom kan skapa degraderade arrayer och i ett senare skede synca
<EAG> om du har brist på diskar o håller på ändå
<speedxco1e> ah nja diskar har jag
<speedxco1e> just nu har jag grova problem dock
<EAG> ok då går det nog fortare att göra allt "rätt"
<speedxco1e> pga att min server inte ville boota med de nya diskarna
<speedxco1e> jag tror sda/sdb osv blev fel
<speedxco1e> trots att jag inte rörde de kablarna
<speedxco1e> så fstab är arg
<speedxco1e> fick mountall fsck terminated with status 1
<speedxco1e> EAG: nån teori?
<EAG> inte på rak arm
<EAG> jag är inte helt med på vad du gör faktiskt
<speedxco1e> server med en raid1
<speedxco1e> 2st sata
<speedxco1e> ska uppgraderas med 2 diskar till
<speedxco1e> när jag peta i 2 diskar så vägra den boota
<EAG> ok
<speedxco1e> nu har jag dragit ur de 2 nya
<speedxco1e> och den vägrar ännu
<spixx> speedxco1e: vad får du för fel?
<speedxco1e> mountall: fsck /boot [517] terminated with status 1
<spixx> :(
<spixx> kolla så att du inte fått ngn fnurra med BIOS och SATA i komapbilitetsläge
<spixx> Sekundärt kan vara att byta portar på sata diskarna (även om det inte borde spela någon roll......)
<speedxco1e> tips på bilduppladdningssida så kan jag dela med mig
<speedxco1e> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5241/screenshot20110304at747.png
<speedxco1e> vad tror ni?
<spixx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379890
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> alltså exitstatus 1 innebär att det fanns problem samt att de är korrigerade
<speedxco1e> gah
<speedxco1e> smäller in livecd nu
<speedxco1e> för att se att allt mår bra
<spixx> :p
<spixx> bootar den inte eller?
<spixx> funkar det om du kör med single?
<speedxco1e> har ett mdraid
<speedxco1e> jag gärna mountar
<lyckegard^> Hej!
<lyckegard^> Vad händer denna fredagkväll i ubuntuvärlden?
<Philip5> inte så mycket tror jag
<Predicate> Go kväll på er! :)
<Philip5> hej
<Predicate> Vad händer hos er då? :)
<Philip5> Predicate: [20:26] <Philip5> inte så mycket tror jag
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> svarade det precis innan du kom in :D
<Predicate> Jaha :) haha
<Philip5> för lyckegard^ frågade typ samma sak
<Predicate> Samma här, grymt seg fredag faktiskt :)
<Philip5> alla kanske är upptagna med att kolla på På spåret eller let's dance... eller nått
<lyckegard^> ;)
<lyckegard^> Är det inte melodifestivalen ikväll?
<Philip5> det är väl imorgon
<Predicate> Melodifestivalen är inget för mig, Men På spåret är på i bakgrunden här :)
<lyckegard^> Okej
<Predicate> Kan inte förstå det faktiskt, Melodifestivalen är en av dem som har högst tittar siffror i sverige, Men alla som jag har frågat tittar aldrig på det, så tittar ni på det?:)
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Jag har inte ens en TV.
<Predicate> Oj? Iförsig kollar jag nästan aldrig på TV så jag hade absolut klarat mig utan TV, Tittar du mest på film osv på datorn?
<Markslap> Mest
<Markslap> Bara :)
<Markslap> Har min laptop och telefon.
<Markslap> Kollar Youtube i telefonen och filmer på laptopen.
<Predicate> Typ samma här, förutom det med telefonen :) Men det är endast film för mig samt SVT Play :)
<Markslap> :)
<spixx> Det händer öl! mmm :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: händer ikväll då? happy blendering eller blöjbyten?!?
<Predicate_> Hej igen alla :)
<amelia> heju
<Predicate_> Vad sker just nu då?:)
<amelia> inte mycket, ligger i soffan och ska se en film.
<amelia> själv då?
<Predicate_> Små programmerar och har väldigt tråkigt :(
<amelia> vad programmerar du då?
<Predicate_> PHP :)Jobbar på min hemsida :) Men skall sedan försöka mig på och lära mig c++ :)
<amelia> nice
<cHarNe2_> Predicate_: vad ska du köra i c++ då?
<Predicate_> cHarNe2_: Jag tror jag skall testa och typ modifera någon open source eller nåt. Jag har absolut ingen aning hur man hanterar c++ eller hur man hanterar det.. Så det ska bli kul och se :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: härligt
<Philip5> amelia: vad blir det för film? det blir väl över nätet från en viss leverantör?!? ;)
<amelia> Philip5: Black Swan :)
<Philip5> amelia: och via nätet?
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Kan du hantera c++ eller?:)
<amelia> Philip5: det kan man säga.
<virtuald> predicate_: är jävligt svårt att modifiera någon annans kod när man inte kan språket ordentligt och inte bara ska ändra något litet :)
<virtuald> tycker jag iaf
<cptblood> är de nån som vet om man kan köra VismaSPCS i ubuntu 10.10?
<Philip5> amelia: lät som man får tolka det där
<Predicate_> virtuald: Är det så alltså? Trodde det bara vara och titta igenom koden och sedan ändra det man vill? Och jag tror dig då jag inte alls kan det. Vet inte ens vilken mjukvara man skall använda för att koda c++ eller om det ens behöver det... Så du förstår :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: jo har gjort lite småslit i det, me inget seriöst
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Kul, NÃ¥got du vill visa? :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: har gjort ett eget snake
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: http://jake.elefantungen.se/
<virtuald> predicate_: hör gärna med någon annan, kan inte säga att jag har mycket erfarenhet
<cHarNe2> hade en minnesläcka på 5mb/s ibörjan innan vi kollade igenom :P
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Ser.. advancerat ut... *haha*
<Predicate_> virtuald: Will do will do :)
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: har man lite logiskt tänk så borde du kunna förstå vad som händer
<Predicate_> Är Google Chrome väldigt buggit i Ubuntu eller är det bara för mig? Kan t.ex inte kopiera text, ibland fungerar det och ibland fungerar det inte..
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Även om man tänker logiskt måste man väl ändå förstå vad termerna står för osv?
<cHarNe2> Predicate_: njaa, vi hade schyssta variabler, så det borde gå att läsa sig till
<speedxco1e> tips på livecd eller inställningar som gör att man bara kör en terminal-livecd
<Predicate_> cHarNe2: Jo jag såg det, Ni har beskrivit allt och väldigt snyggt också :)
<cHarNe2> speedxco1e: någon typ rescue-cd?
<speedxco1e> exakt
<speedxco1e> behöver mounta ett filsystem och modda fstab
<cptblood> är de nån som vet om man kan köra VismaSPCS i ubuntu 10.10?
<cptblood> under wine eller så
<cHarNe2> jag hittade en bra senast jag höll på, kommer inte igåg namnet, tror att den hette nått med rescue
<cptblood> har en serverkoppling mot en windows 2003 server atm
<speedxco1e> cptblood: låter bökigt
<speedxco1e> jag tror mkt kan krångla
<speedxco1e> kör i virutalbox
<cptblood> det är det säkert, men själva serverkopplingen är bara en delad katalog på servern
<cptblood> hade tänkt å inte behöva köra windows 7 på datorn på jobbet, utan som första medarbetare köra linuxdist enbart
<cHarNe2> speedxco1e: denna hade jag: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<cptblood> fast de är klart, har ju redan en ubuntumaskin på jobbet jag skulle kunna testa med, om spcs fungerar, så återstår bara å försöka få PC Kassa (www.nutid.se) att funka
<realubot> cptblood: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16953
<cptblood> men antar att de blir klabb med våran exchange server med annars
<cptblood> holy moley... v4.31 är gammal som gatan
<maxjezy> Philip5, haha, både och, har varit på fest en stund också
<Philip5> maxjezy: hoppla
<cptblood> kanske får bibehålla windows installationen iaf
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> cptblood: Ladda ner en demoversion och testa. Du får använda demoversionen i 45 dagar. Se upp så du inte får en räkning med posten bara.
<realubot> cptblood: Du kan köra Windows-installationen virtuellt i Ubuntu enbart för VismaSCPS om du vill.
<cptblood> vi har köpt version på jobbet, så inga problem å testa den, bara tidskrävande
<realubot> cptblood: Ok.
<cptblood> realubot: köra virtuellt i ubuntu?
<realubot> cptblood: Ja?
<cptblood> hur menar du?
<realubot> cptblood: Du installerar virtualbox och installerar Windows och VisamSCPS i virtualbox.
<cptblood> å vad tror du om chanserna med ett program som är SQL baserat i Windows att fungera i ubuntu?
<cptblood> ah, det är förstås en möjlighet antar jag
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> Dumma Fri-nöd.
<realubot> cptblood: Ok, du kommer köra Windows i Ubuntu och det drar prestanda, men du slipper dual-boot och har möjlighet att använda Ubuntus till allt annat.
<cptblood> yeah, får se hur jag gör, hade varit nice med full wine support dock, men vetefan hur de blir med domänhantering å dyl.
<OrangeCat> Finns det typ någon najs DB man kan querya med livestatistik från statent?
<realubot> cptblood: Om du har RAM och CPU så det räcker så är det ett alternativ.
<OrangeCat> *staten
<OrangeCat> Skulle vilja veta hur många personer i Sverige som är mellan 12 och 50 år.
<cptblood> realubot: 2gb ddr2 å en AMD 4000+ AM2
<OrangeCat> Insåg nyss att vi inte ens är 9 miljoner "personer" utan många är åldringar eller småbarn också.
<realubot> Tveksamt.
<OrangeCat> Så blir inte många alls.
<cptblood> realubot: de finns ingen motsvarighet till xp mode i windows7 i ubuntu?
<cptblood> så bara programmet emuleras?
<realubot> cptblood: Det låter lite för klent. Jag hade satt 1GB till vbox och då blir det lite kvar till hostens OS.
<cptblood> ja, 1gb för windows7 är ingen höjdare
<realubot> cptblood: Du kan ju stänga av Compiz.
<cptblood> får väl dra in win7 iaf, har ju min labbdator jag kör ubuntu på , får väl nöja mej med den så länge antar jag
<realubot> cptblood: Låta bli att köra med avancerade skrivbordeffekter alltså.
<speedxco1e> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/  är denna bra?
<realubot> cptblood: Dessutom finns ju Xubuntu och Lubuntu som är lättviktsversioner av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det är nog så nära XP mode men kommer i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Nu vet jag inte riktigt vad XP mode är men antar att det är ett lättviktsläge.
<cptblood> sant, men ville helst köra fullfjädrad ubuntu, XP mode är ju dock virtualisering i host/original OS
<cptblood> dvs programmet körs i Windows 7, men i XP miljö, virtualiserat i Microsofts egna virtualbox
<realubot> cptblood: Aha, körd XP virtuellt i Win7 då?
<cptblood> mm
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Ingår det i Premium eller i alla Win7?
<realubot> Business?
<cptblood> Pro å Ultimate
<realubot> Aha, så kanske dom heter nu.
<cptblood> (Ã¥ enterprise)
<realubot> Det är ju lite problem när man använder specialprogram som är byggda för Windows.
<realubot> cptblood: Finns det inte en open source-motsvarighet till Visma SCPS?
<cptblood> mjo, det är ju det... å chansen att dom utvecklar linuxstöd anser jag vara lika med noll
<cptblood> eftersom hela företaget har etablerat VismaSPCS i sin miljö, så är nog inte ett byte aktuellt
<cHarNe2> speedxco1e: jag tror att de flest funkar för det du behöver göra
<realubot> cptblood: Mhm, förstår. Det är ett problem.
<cptblood> yep :(
<realubot> OrangeCat: Kolla på SCBs webbsida.
<realubot> OrangeCat: http://www.scb.se/Pages/PublishingCalendarViewInfo____259923.aspx?PublObjId=11400
<OrangeCat> Najs... obskyrt osupportat filformat.
<OrangeCat> Och kostar pengar...
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> pdf-fil. Det är bara att ladda ner.
<realubot> Folkmängd - Översiktstabeller, sid 30. Där har du svaret.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Ålder 10-54 år: 497 286
<realubot> + 585 136
<realubot> osv... bara att rälna ihop ju.
<Philip5> maxjezy: kommer du underhålla mig och dagon_ något i natt då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, hm, kanske man ska börja modellera en shysst scen då
<maxjezy> tog en bild förut som jag tänkte efterlikna
<Philip5> såg du att jag laddade upp en update igår? fast du kör väl fortfarande 2.49 ;)
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> jag kör mest 2.5
<Philip5> så du har kommit på att 2.5 är rätt trevligt ändå
<maxjezy> synd att 2.5 kom nu bara
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> hade gärna blivit PRO i 2.49 först
<Philip5> väl bättre att slippa lära om
<maxjezy> principerna är ju samma, bara vissa knappar som bytt platser osv
<maxjezy> hjärnan går ju på autopilot endå
<maxjezy> något som är störigt är snabbknapparna som ändrats lite
<Philip5> jo principerna är ju samma i alla 3d program
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> kanske man ska satsa på en v-ray rendering idag
<Philip5> har du börjat gilla v-ray också? trodde du bara körde sånt som var open source... snart sitter du väl och köra maya också ;P
<Philip5> vray demo är lite väl begränsad tycker jag
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> näe, kul att testa andra också
<maxjezy> när de väl är gratis iaf
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> vray är faktiskt galet snabb
<Philip5> nog den snabbaste av alla som finns på marknaden open source eller inte
<maxjezy> via virtualbox och XP var det inte supersnabbt
<maxjezy> men snabbt iaf :)
<maxjezy> för att vara på min dator
<Philip5> varför kör du den i vbox då och inte på linux direkt??
<maxjezy> fick inte igång det
<Philip5> bara att ladda ner vray för maya demo och köra
<maxjezy> mins inte vad det var som strulade till sig
<Philip5> användaren kanske? ;)
<maxjezy> tror det var något med exportern eller nått
<maxjezy> eller, hittade ingen linuxversion av vray for maya demo
<maxjezy> så var det
<maxjezy> de var bara exe versioner
<maxjezy> och fungerade inte med python i wine
<maxjezy> tror ja de var
<Philip5> maxjezy: tssss
<maxjezy> aaa :)
<Philip5> bara undanflykter
<maxjezy> jaa men, det får stanna i windows
<maxjezy> vill inte kladda ner min linux
<maxjezy> ska göra backup på mina 7 gb bilder sen installera om allt
<maxjezy> klarar mig nog till 11.04
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du ska väl inte uppgradera till 11.04 förrän i höst eller så för att vara riktigt säker på att första buggarna ska vara borta ;)
<speedxco1e> GAH!!
<speedxco1e> asså dom har ändrat cd-drivern i 10.04
<speedxco1e> så nu funkar det inte med mitt kvm-ip kort =/
<maxjezy> Philip5, hoppas ubuntu är så pass stabilt :)
<maxjezy> annars kanske man får gå över till debian?!
<Philip5> jo men du är ju så försiktig
<maxjezy> ja de klart
<maxjezy> läste precis om säkerhetshål i ubuntu
<maxjezy> man blir ju lite skray!
<Philip5> usch uscg usch
<maxjezy> sitter på creative tools hemsida nu
<Philip5> vad är det?
<maxjezy> dom säljer 3D prylar
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> prylar
<maxjezy> http://www.creativetools.se/
<OrangeCat> realubot: Vadå +?
<OrangeCat> In det bara finns 497 286 personer i Sverige mellan 10-54 år är det ju vansinnigt liten marknad för i princip allting.
<OrangeCat> Utom småbarnsleksaker och rullotaorer.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja då ser du vad billiga 3d program och sånt till det är
<realubot> OrangeCat: Du får ju addera alla åldergrupper mellan 10-54 år.
<virtuald> philip5: vad ska det va för perms på /var/cache/pbuilder/build/?
<arand> virtuald: drwxr-xr-x root:root på squeeze i alla fall
<Philip5> root
<virtuald> undrar varför det failar
<Philip5> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root
<arand> ligger på en ntfsmount eller så?
<virtuald> nej
<arand> vad är felmeddelandet då, och kommadot du kör?
<Philip5> vad händer då?
<virtuald> pbuilder create, permission denied, ska kolla hela
<Philip5> sudo pbuilder
<arand> sudo?
<Philip5> kör du det?
<virtuald> [sudo] password for xon:
<virtuald> I: Distribution is lucid.
<virtuald> I: Building the build environment
<virtuald> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/cache/pbuilder/build//13406': Permission denied
<virtuald> nu med sudo funkade det
<virtuald> men den körde ju sudo själv?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> du måste köra sudo pbuilder etc
<virtuald> men varför kör den sudo själv då?
<virtuald> utan att det funkar
<arand> jag har för mig att den inte brukar göra det...
<Philip5> nä det ska den ju inte göra
<virtuald> undrar om det kommer smälla nu när jag kör apt samtidigt
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> pbuilder har inget med din apt att göra. det är lite av poängen
<virtuald> behöver iaf ok
<virtuald> /var verkar fyllas upp iaf :)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den cachar deb-filer i var och så sätter den upp ett chroot i en tarboll
<virtuald> får nog göra filsystemet större för det verkar inte få plats
<virtuald> arand: har du en lenny amd64 såndär pbuildermiljö?
<virtuald> eller ja
<virtuald> behöver lsof för lenny amd64
<speedxco1e> om jag kör raid1 med mdraid. vad är det då som får igång booten
<speedxco1e> min /boot har dummat sig
<virtuald> fan va dum jag är
<virtuald> är ju bara att hämta paketat och packa upp
<speedxco1e> jag har 2 diskar i mdraid 1
<speedxco1e> tror att fstab fuckat upp
<speedxco1e> men var ligger fstab i så fall
<virtuald> din bootloader? :>
<virtuald> fstab ligger i /etc?
<speedxco1e> bootloadern bör vara det som drar igång raid va?
<virtuald> sen finns det väl en /etc/raidtab
<virtuald> eller liknande
<speedxco1e> kan jag på nåt sätt mounta bootloadern?
<speedxco1e> fett trög idag
<cHarNe2> speedxco1e: hittade du nån bra rescure-cd?
<speedxco1e> nej
<speedxco1e> jag failar
<speedxco1e> =(
<cHarNe2> okok, det kan man ju göra istället :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-05
<arand> virtuald: Jag kör squeeze, men jag borde nog kunna få upp en lenny snabbt med pbuilder-dist om det behövs, hurså?
<cHarNe2> nice, då har jag ngircd up-n'-running :)
<virtuald> speedxco1e: bootloadern, om det är grub, ligger innan filsystemen i de 512 första bytesen med partitionstabellen, och stage 1.5 eller 2 i /boot/grub
<speedxco1e> virtuald: tack
<virtuald> kanske inte kallas stages i grub2 men det ligger en massa moduler där iaf
<arand> virtuald: Du behövde ingen lenny eller?
<virtuald> arand: gick afk lite, får se
<virtuald> arand: fixade det
<arand> :)
<speedxco1e> tips på cloudbackup?
<Philip5> virtuald, har du fått igång din pbuilder nu så du kan bygga i den?
<Philip5> speedxco1e, ubuntu one?
<Philip5> dropbox?
<virtuald> philip5: ja, för lucid
<virtuald> tror jag iaf, har inte testat men det kom inga felmeddelanden
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> kör du lucid själv också eller?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> tog bort massa aircrackloggar :( skulle flyttat dem
<Philip5> ok
<speedxco1e> najs dom har ändrat one
<speedxco1e> förut var det ju max 50gb
<virtuald> är det fortfarande 2G om man inte betalar?
<speedxco1e> jo
<virtuald> 8]
<Xeronic_> Har laddat ner eclipse till datorn från apt nu, finns det något enkelt sätt att lägga till stöd för C++ och php? Antingen från programmet eller från apt
<cHarNe2> morrn
<coobra> :D
<coobra> morn
<coobra> cHarNe2: kan du tasta en sak för mig och kolla om  nickypedia.se laddar snabbt
<cHarNe2> coobra: jo då det är inga problem
<cHarNe2> coobra: vad är det för något?
<coobra> cHarNe2: en snubbe som är med i bigbrotherhuset myttar ganska friskt :p
<cHarNe2> coobra: ser inte på sånt :P
<speedxco1e> gah vad jag hatar söktiden på diskar
<coobra> tycker den blev segare efter dom stoppa på reklam
<speedxco1e> har pysslat med feta filöverföringar under natten
<coobra> speedxco1e: så nu är det slämmigt ?
<cHarNe2> speedxco1e: körde du med scriptet?
<speedxco1e> mjo har fått hyffsad ordning
<speedxco1e> men är vanliga sata diskar
<speedxco1e> och så störande att diskarna är begränsade till 12ms eller nåt.
<speedxco1e> har sjuka mängder webfiler
<speedxco1e> --- tips på bra filsystem med buckets eller nåt?
<virtuald> spamcoobran
<virtuald> släng mer hårdvara på skiten
<coobra> :D
<speedxco1e> virtuald: är det jag håller på med
<virtuald> :)
<speedxco1e> virtuald: ska lägga alla webdev grejjer på ssd
<speedxco1e> sen bara köra stora filer på sata storag
<speedxco1e> storage
<virtuald> :>
<speedxco1e> asså hdd
<speedxco1e> man vinner mkt på ssd med mysql och sjuka mängder webfiler
<virtuald> kan jag tänka mig
<speedxco1e> håller på och backar upp
<virtuald> kör fram lite
<virtuald> förlåt min dåliga humor, har inte sovit
<spixx> Godmorgon Ubuntu!
<phnom> Godmorgon spixx
<spixx> Jag har länge sysslat med Linux men en sak som håller mig ifrån att sitta till 100% på nix är ju att det är svårt att få spelen och funka... Hur funkar wine numera? Kan jag flytta över till Ubuntu/Mint?
<cHarNe2> spixx: beror på vilket spel
<cHarNe2> spixx: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<spixx> Jo sitter självklart där och tittar ;) ville mest veta från folket :)
<spixx> Jag jobbar ju med ubuntu som desktop och administrerar i stort sett alla större distar (med server version).
<spixx> Men jag har länge dragit mig för att ta steget hemma pga just spelen och när jag kikar så ser jag att det inte går att köra Dragon Age på wine ännu
<spixx> :(
<spixx> NVm hittade origins nu :P
<virtuald> har du inte flera datorer? :)
<spixx> ;) självklart, har en Asus eee 1215 som rullar debian.
<virtuald> eller rular när du vill låta ball
<spixx> en filserver för hela släkten (blider n stuff) som legat på 2k8 student men nu kommer att gå över till Debian 6 eller Centos
<spixx> virtuald: hehe
<virtuald> :>
<spixx> Ska börja jobba med 2k8an ikväll hade jag tänkt
<spixx> problemet är bara att jag har massor av diskar...
<virtuald> antar att du har ordentlig backup då eftersom du jobbar med sånt
<spixx> backup vad är det?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> det är att ladda upp sitt arbete på ftp.funet.fi
<spixx> Nah kör faktiskt bara 2 stycken SCSI diskar i raid 1 XD
<spixx> :P
<spixx> men sen är ju jag så att säga backup alternativet
<virtuald> eller det va nog helsinki-någonting
<spixx> :D
<virtuald> :>
<spixx> var faktiskt där för inte så länge sedan (helsinki) rätt trist stad på vintern
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> heh jaså?
<spixx> Kul att jobba med IT ibland.
<virtuald> borde test
<spixx> bytte att stå i en hall i Stockholm till att stå i en hall i Finland
<virtuald> å
<spixx> men städa nu :( cya
<virtuald> :>
<Mr_NoName> Någon som är vaken?
<virtuald> jadå, flera
<bamsefar> Morning!
<virtuald> mourning bahmsehfahr
<antii> alltid
<antii> virtuald: haj
<virtuald> sena poikka
<antii> pekk
<speedxco1e> tips på tar som är multitrådat?
<cahoot> cpu begränsar atm?
<realubot> ru is here.
<realubot> I said, ru is here!
<cHarNe2> o.O
<antii> Wonder why its quiet
<antii> :-}
<Norrland> antii: ++
<cHarNe2> vilka grupper behöver en användare vara med i jag bara ska använda den för att göra backuper?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om du ska komma åt Hemkatalogerna så misstänker jag att användaren måste vara medlem i varje användares grupp. :S
<realubot> cHarNe2: Och inte ens då är det ju säkert att du kommer åt alla filer som användarna har i sina Hemkataloger.
<mikul> är det värt att testa GNOME 3 än? någon som gjort det? funkar det bra i så fall?
<realubot> mikul: Det finns en Live-version av Gnome 3 som du kan testa i t.ex. VirtualBox.
<cHarNe2> realubot: njaa, hade tänkt att man bara skulle dumpa data hos den användaren.
<realubot> mikul: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/gnome-shell-gets-a-live-cd/
<realubot> cHarNe2: Varför kör du inte bara ett rsync i ett root cron job?
<mikul> realubot, jo jag vet.. tankar ner den o ska testa... men tänkte mer på om det är värt att installera det än eller om det är för ungt än? men dom ska väll vara klara snart så det borde väll inte vara nån fara eller?
<realubot> cHarNe2: rsync -a /path/to/files/ /path/to/backup
<realubot> mikul: Jag vet inte. Jag har aldrig testat det.
<mikul> ok =)
<mikul> jaja bbl, ska testa live cdn gnome hade slängt ut i alla fall =)
<cHarNe2> realubot: jo precis det jag tänkte, men jag kommer ha fler användare som kommer backas upp mot en maskin.
<cahoot> rsnapshot?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jo, men root har väl rätt att snoka i användarnas kataloger?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om du kör rsync som ett root cron job så kommer ju root kopiera innehållet i Hemkatalogerna oavsett vilka rättigheter användarna har satt?
<realubot> cHarNe2: sudo crontab -e
<realubot> cHarNe2: Så lägger du in backup.sh eller något som i sin tur innehåller alla kommandon som behövs för att ta backup på kataloger.
<realubot> cahoot: Vad är fördelen med rsnapshot jämfört med rsync då? jag vet att rsnapshop bygger på rsync men vad är fördelen med just rsnapshot?
<cahoot> http://rsnapshot.org/
<realubot> cahoot: Ja, jag vet.
<realubot> http://rsnapshot.org/screenshots.html
<realubot> Jag är här.
<cahoot> fördelen är väl att hela rutinen för systematisk backup är klar
<cahoot> med endast minimalt behov av konfig
<spixx> kolla annars in backuppc
<spixx> är ett rätt bra system.
<cahoot> ja det råder ingen direkt brist på användbara lösningar
<spixx> precis
<realubot> Mhm, nu är det inte jag som är ute efter lösningen, men tack för tipsen iaf.
<spixx> well enkelt script i cron brukar funka, men jag skulle kolla på backuppc enkelt och kan hantera saker över flera burkar.
<realubot> spixx: Och vad är fördelen med backuppc och rsnapshot/rsync?
<spixx> jag skulle säga att backuppc är enklare att överskåda om du har mer än en pc att hantera
<spixx> rsnapshot har jag iunte testat
<realubot> spixx: Ok, om jag gör backup så är det lokal backup så då kanske inte backuppc är något för mig i praktiken.
<spixx> nej, beror väll på hur seriös du är och hur enkelt interface du behöver backuppc har ju webinterface
<spixx> rsync är ju mer manuellt
<spixx> backuppc kan emaila dig osv
<spixx> så det beror nog på hur lat du är
<realubot> spixx: Ok, ok.
<realubot> spixx: Bygger backuppc på rsync?
<spixx> japp :D
<spixx> fördelen är på sättet den lägger upp allt
<spixx> den är som symantec backupexc
<spixx> mycket snyggt gjort
<spixx> http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<realubot> Ok, då får jag kolla in backuppc iaf. :D
<spixx> Gör det
<spixx> riktigt värt det speciellt om du känner att du inte vill fippla med massor av script hit och dit
<realubot> spixx: Jag behöver inte en så avancerad lösning i dagsläget.
<realubot> spixx: Jag klarar mig bra med rsync. Om jag tar backup så är det på min Hemkatalog, that's it. :)
<realubot> Dock intressant att lära sig om lite mer avancerade backup-metoder.
<cahoot> fördelen med systematisk backup är att det görs vare sig man kommer ihåg eller inte
<spixx> håller med cahoot. det viktiga är även att ha ett system som går att återställa med
<realubot> Är det helt säkert att ansluta till en dator remote över ssh över ett öppet nätverk, t.ex. café, flygplats?
<spixx> ssh secure tunnlar?
<realubot> spixx: Ja, jag menar det finns inte risk att någon sniffar keys och så om man skickar över ett öppet nätverk?
<spixx> jo
<realubot> Jasså? Hur då?
<spixx> vet ej
<spixx> fiinns allti risker
<spixx> finns alltid risker. du kan ju köra en tcpdump och kolla vad du läcker när du förhandlar med en ssh server
<spixx> torde bara vara din publika nyckel.
<realubot> spixx: Mhm, får ta och göra det. Det hade varit intressant att veta.
<spixx> tror = tcpdump -vv -i eth0 port 22
<realubot> spixx: Mhm.
<realubot> I know.
<realubot> https anses ju vara säkert på ett öppet nätverk. Så man undrar ju om ssh är "lika säkert"?
<realubot> goopen: Hi goopy!
<spixx> alltså tror du ser den nyckel som alltid förhandlas.
<spixx> det borde inte gå att se mer
<Philip5> dagon_: är det idag som det är lördagen då du fixade lux?!?! ;P
<realubot> spixx: Ok, maybe. Jag vet inte.
<Markslap> Det går inte att sniffa SSH-trafik.
<Markslap> Eller det går, men lycka till att använda det till något vettigt.
<cahoot> man kan kanske göra digitalkonst av det?
<Markslap> Det går nog.
<andol> Markslap: Tja, går ju alltid utmärkt att sniffa paketen, och kan mycket väl vara användbart om man ska felsöka vara en uppkoppling/handskakning inte vill sig.
<Markslap> Absolut
<andol> (Även om man vanligtvis kommer rätt långt med ssh -vvv)
<Markslap> Men om man vill bryta sig in i en server och sniffar paketen för att få ut lösenord eller detaljer.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok, är du säker på deT?
<Markslap> Lösenord går.
<Markslap> Men det är svårt.
<Markslap> Vettiga människor kör dock med key.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur går det med lösenord?
<Markslap> Inte vet jag, jag är inte så insatt på att försöka bräcka sådant där.
<Markslap> Ser ingen mening med det.
<Markslap> Skyddar mig bara så gott jag kan från min sida.
<realubot> Markslap: Aja.
<cahoot> realubot: akta dig bara för nedladdningar från pirate bay
<dagon_> 8]
<Markslap> [8
 * realubot lägger in thepiratebay.org i hosts.deny.
<realubot> cahoot: Varför ska jag akta mig för deT?
<realubot> cahoot: Jag laddar aldrig ner grejer från TPB längre. Inte sen det blev olagligt faktiskt.
<cahoot> vad vet du egentligen om innehållet i filer därifrån?
<realubot> cahoot: Ingenting såklart.
<realubot> cahoot: Jag menar bara att filer som ligger på topp 100-listan borde vara kontrollerade?
<dagon_> det är bara kontrollerat så att det inte finns barnporr
<cahoot> av RIAA?
<realubot> Jag läste någon undersökning om mängden skadlig kod på TPB. Det var ganska många % som innehöll skadlig kod.
<realubot> dagon_: Nja, det borde väl vara kontrollerat av användare för skdalig kod?
<dagon_> en del rapporterar ju
<dagon_> i kommentarerna
<realubot> Om man tar Photoshop eller Windows som ligger i topp på TPB. Det borde vara någon som säger till om det är något skumt.
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> sen finns det uploaders som är "trusted"
<realubot> Dock vet man ju inte om varningen är en bluff eller äkta.
<realubot> dagon_: Vad innebär trusted i praktiken då?
<dagon_> att man typ kan lita på att det bara är "bra" grejer
<realubot> Jag laddar ändå aldrig ner något. Jag slutade med det ungefär när jag började med Linux. Jag har inte tid. Det tar så mycket tid att konfa systemet.
<dagon_> tar det tid att konfa för nedladdning? :P
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, men vem är det som garanterar det?
<dagon_> ja du..
<realubot> Jag funderar ju på att köra webbläsaren i en virtuell installation för att öka säkerheten.
<dagon_> det enda jag tankat från piratebay är musik som inte går att få tag på längre på laglig väg
<realubot> Den musiken har jag tankat för år och dag sen.
<virtuald> realubot: :)
<realubot> virtuald: What?
<realubot> *dar
<realubot> Vad ska man köra mer i det virtuella systemet, emailklienten?
<realubot> Pidgin...
<realubot> Allt som kommunicerar med operativsystemet. :S
<realubot> Det blir inget kvar att köra i hosten till slut.
<realubot> *kommunicerar med Internet.
<dagon_> förmodligen kommer du att NAT'a allt ändå så känns inte så lönt
<virtuald> realubot: finns färdiga av torproject…
<virtuald> realubot: du kan nog stänga av tor i dem om du vill
<virtuald> kan iofs va meckigt
<riorio> någon som vet hur jag kan klippa ut 2 min från Inception utan att behöva läsa in 7gb i ram?
<riorio> jag har försökt med vlc och kino utan framgång
<cahoot> mplayer?
<riorio> är mplayer ubuntus default mediaspelare?
<riorio> isf verkar den inte ens förstå mkv
<Markslap> Olagligheter.
<dagon_> jaså?
<dagon_> totem är ubuntu's default mediplayer
<riorio> mjo, men jag vill bara ha den scenen som referens i Blender
<spixx> riorio, testa vlc :P?
<riorio> men även vlc vill läsa in hela filmen först och slutar sedan fungera
<spixx> eh?
<riorio> tidigare när jag redigerat film i Windows kan man ange "börja läsa vid 00.30"
<spixx> det låter wierd
<spixx> testa att starta vlc i en term
<spixx> då ser du output iaf
<riorio> jag lyckades exportera en gång, men resultatet är extremt pixligt
<riorio> och inte alls den sekvens som jag var intresserad av och hade angett
<riorio> förmodligen jag som inte förstår någonting
<dagon_> riorio: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_IXFvz1x2IRs/TESBaSyLa4I/AAAAAAAAAls/WgDzaCuCCNk/s1600/inception+hallway.jpg
<riorio> tack dagon_men det är scenen med Paris som vecklas upp som jag är ute efter
<dagon_> läste bara inception och blender så antog att det var den :P
<riorio> jag behöver se hur klippen är gjorda
<riorio> jag kollade in blendergurus tutorial
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inception+paris&aq=f
<riorio> ganska enkel scen att göra en 3d-modell av
<riorio> dagon_: kvalitén är så uschlig att man inte ens ser detaljerna
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz80yYvnWg4
<dagon_> 720p
<riorio> ser bra ut
<dagon_> lite googlefu och youtubefu så är man på språng
<riorio> men helst skulle jag vilja klippa bort allt utom just bara när husen visas
<riorio> fu?
<riorio> borde finnas något i Ubuntu som kan göra det
<dagon_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=googlefu
<riorio> utan att det krävs 10gb ram
<dagon_> ladda ner klippet från youtube då
<riorio> mm, ok
<dagon_> finns plugin både till chrome och firefox
<riorio> plugin för nedladding? som typ Downloadhelper?
<dagon_> mm
<riorio> jo, jag har testat dem också.  Fick dock aldrig konverteringsfunktionen att fungera
<riorio> antar att jag behöver installera ytterligare ett rpogram eller något
<dagon_> http://www.chromeextensions.org/other/easy-youtube-video-downloader/
<dagon_> den använder jag både i chromium och firefox
<riorio> mhm, intressant
<riorio> på youtube hittade jag tom någon som redan gjort Paris-scenen i Blender
<riorio> jag hittar den dock inte nu
<riorio> kanske är borttagen
<realubot> virtuald: Ok, tackar. Nu ska vi inte överdriva det hela. Det är lika mycket som en kul grej som en säkerhetsgrej. Men det är väl så att webblässaren är säkerhetshot nr. 1 om man ser til program?
<realubot> Eller Flash, plugins m.m. i webbläsaren för att vara exakt.
<virtuald> jo det är det nog väldigt ofta
<virtuald> som svar på både frågan och påståendet :)
<realubot> cHarNe2: Från rsnapshot documentation: "One thing you can do to mitigate the potential damage from a backup server breach is to create alternate users on the client machines with uid and gid set to 0, but with a more restrictive shell such as scponly."
<arand> Hmm, testade senaste gnome3, känns nästan som att vanligt använda objekt är utspridda över motsatta kanter av skärmytan, inte helt optimalt :/
<zChris_> realubot, prof och ultimate står det på sidan
<zChris_> oooh
<zChris_> Windows 8 på arm processorer
<zChris_> http://www.winextra.com/archives/ballmers-riskiest-bet-statement-starts-to-make-sense/
<Philip5> virtuald: gick allt bra med pbuilder sedan igår? är du igång och snart kung på det?
<virtuald> hehe… har createat (bootstrappat?) den men behövde den inte
<Philip5> aha så du mest bara satt upp den
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om jag vill kryptera backuperna som rsnapshot skapar då?
<realubot> zChris_: Vad pratar du om? :S
<cahoot> vapourware
<realubot> cHarNe2: Äh, fel person.
<realubot> cahoot: Hur gör jag för att kryptera backuper som rsnapshot skapar då?
<cahoot> igen aning
<cahoot> s/igen/ingen/
<realubot> Om det inte går så är det ju inte så bra...
<realubot> rsnapshot bygger ju på att programmet skapar hardlinks och enbart har riktiga filer i den nyaste versionen i 0-backupen.
<realubot> Och filers om har ändrats i alla andra såklart.
<realubot> Om rsnapshot ska fungera så måste ju programmet kunna kontrollera innehållet i alla gamla backuper. Det låter som om det blir knepigt om backuperna är krypterade. :S
<cahoot> rdiff-backup and Duplicity resemble each other a lot. Duplicity encrypts the data whereas rdiff-backup creates a mirror on the remote system without any encryption.
<cahoot> rsnapshot kan tydligen inte kryptera
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det kanske är lika bra att göra ett skript som använder bash och som krypterar samtidigt.
<realubot> *använder rsync
<ePax> 0_o
<_sara_> jag älska sverige
<Philip5> _sara_: blir ännu bättre när det blir vår
<_sara_> tack, sverige är väcker
<virtuald> vackert :D
<gorgo> :D
 * gorgo e så nöjd över sin fon
<cahoot> mmm ännu en drogad iPhoneägare
<gorgo> android
<gorgo> :P
<cahoot> android känns så 2010
<arand> Sant ska vara windows phone 7 series phone nuförtiden ;)
<gorgo> cahoot, vad har du för en då? :)
<cahoot> desire
<gorgo> jag me
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> tänkte säga symbain telefon :)
<gorgo> typ se k850
<gorgo> hehe
<cahoot> hade jag förut
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> stavade fel på symbian
<gorgo> rootade min desire o lade in cm7, funkar finfint
<dagon_> ja, den är fin :)
<gorgo> dagon_, vilken?
<dagon_> både desire och cm7
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> hehe, ja, många funktioner man fick i cm7
<dagon_> mjo, framför allt hastighet och så kan man ju skryta med att man kör 2.3 ;)
<gorgo> hehe precis
<gorgo> tyckte min nedladdning gick fortare i cm7 än under sense
<dagon_> det är möjligt
<dagon_> har inte laddat ner så mycket med luren
<dagon_> mest från dropbox
<gorgo> aha :)
<gorgo> dock fanns inte seb för 2.3 på market, men fixade en apkfil till det innan jag flashade om, så jag kunde installera det med en apkmanager
<dagon_> smutt
<gorgo> ja det var gott att det gick o lösa på det viset
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag borde få tummarna loss och bygga en docka till luren
<dagon_> har köpt allt material men inte kommit loss
<gorgo> hehe ok, vad ska du ha den till?
<dagon_> dockan? :P
<dagon_> ha den stående vid sängen, funkar som klocka på natten
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> ja det låter inte fel
<gorgo> humf, tangentbordet låste sig
<dagon_> nä, tänkte göra en egen istället för att ha en massproducerad modell 8]
<gorgo> nu släppte det
<gorgo> heeh
<gorgo> kör swisskey som tangentbord, kör du standard eller?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> inte fastnat för nåt annat
<gorgo> standard e rätt nice faktiskt
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> iaf i cm7
<dagon_> standard i sense var rätt blä
<gorgo> ja, det hade jag inte länge
<gorgo> men cm7 e ju bara rc1
<gorgo> men rätt stabil än
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> har inte orkat köra nightly efter rc1
<gorgo> inte jag heller
<gorgo> sen går man misste om sense telefonbok, den gillade jag
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> men klarar mig nog utan
<dagon_> nja, den klarar jag mig utan
<gorgo> gillade när man skrev ett telefonnummer o den gissade efter en person automatiskt i telefonappen
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> det gillade jag också
<gorgo> finns något liknande i vissa telefonappar har jag set
<gorgo> sett
<Norrland> saknar lite de att skriva med t9 tangentbord i callmanager så att man får upp kontakter som passar in på texten
<gorgo> ja det saknar jag med lite
<gorgo> men jag använder mest favoriter, så det går ändå
<dagon_> mjo samma här
<dagon_> lättast så
<dagon_> däremot fick jag samma funktino att funka med sms
<dagon_> funktion*
<dagon_> man trycker siffor och får upp förslag
<dagon_> synd att fede inte fixat åtminstone en patch för 2.3 i launcher pro
<dagon_> men den funkar okej ändå
<dagon_> buggar lite i docken ibland
<dagon_> gorgo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/screenshot_12.png
<dagon_> fimpade statusbaren :P
<gorgo> kollar :D
<gorgo> nice launcherpro docka
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> var hittade du de iconerna?
<dagon_> ja, den blev inte dum :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> i en tråd på swedroid
<gorgo> aha ok, får googla lite
<dagon_> kollar genom history
<dagon_> här har du gorgo :D
<dagon_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=748208
<gorgo> tackar :)
<gorgo> hittade en app för facebook som håller reda på födelsedagar
<gorgo> heeh
<dagon_> hehe
<gorgo> vill att den ska synka till min kalender
<dagon_> app drawer ikonen gjorde jag själv dock om du vill ha den :)
<gorgo> alla har ju facebook numera o skriver in sina födelsedagar där
<gorgo> dagon_, jo den såg itne fel ut :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/apps.png
<dagon_> hittade ingen jag tyckte om så jag gjorde en egen i gimp :P
<gorgo> hehe, inte så svårt dock, kan jag tänka mig :)
<dagon_> nä, 2 gröna streck :P
<dagon_> simpelt men funktionabelt
<gorgo> ja precis
<Stoy> Hej!
<Stoy> jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med linuxdcpp i Ubuntu 10.10, jag kan ansluta till hubben, men jag kan inte få ned några filelists, kan det vara något i brandväggen jag måste leka med?
<dagon_> kanske
<Stoy> nm, jag löste det
<dagon_> hur gjorde du?
<Stoy> disablade hela firewallen
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> smart drag
<Norrland> fullt ös
<Stoy> sitter på lan
<Stoy> dock blev jag tvungen byta till gnome, kör annars fluxbox
<dagon_> utan uppkoppling?
<Norrland> Stoy: har du några särskilda brandväggsregler kanske? :)
<Stoy> nej, inte som jag sälv laggt till
<dagon_> varför byta från fluxbox till gnome?
<Stoy> hittade inte firewall config guit i fluxbox
<Stoy> kommer byta tillbaka igen sen
<Norrland> hm
<Norrland> sudo iptables -L
<Stoy> men nu blirre till å tanka har en tom 2tb disk att fylla till imorgon
<Stoy> har kollat, men kan ta fram det igen som du vill
<gorgo> dagon_, den där bakgrundsbilden du har, hur fick du den så den passade på din telefon i upplösning osv?
<Norrland> Stoy: ok, pastea inte rätt in i kanalen bara
<dagon_> gorgo: hmm, som vanligt typ. longpress på desktop -> galleri -> hitta bild -> skala upp
<dagon_> bara att dra i ena sidan
<Stoy> Norrland: ingen fara vet hur pastebin funkar
<Norrland> gött
<gorgo> hum
<Stoy> Norrland: http://pastebin.com/L01mjp0e
<Norrland> ser ju ut att vara fullt ös.. fast sen vettefan om jag skulle vilja köra med ufw..
<Norrland> känns som den kladdar lite väl mycket
<Stoy> har inte lekt något med den, brukar funka
<dagon_> jag har funderat på att sätta upp en fysisk brandvägg
<dagon_> ta en gammal burk med 2 NIC
<dagon_> å andra sidan har jag ju i routern
<dagon_> känns lite overkill med 2 brandväggar
<Stoy> näh, nu ska jag testa om Pokemon Black EUR funkar på mitt Acekard
<dagon_> lulz
<Stoy> nej
<Stoy> pwnz*
<Stoy> är fan inge lulz med att vara 23 år och spela pokemon
<dagon_> epic lulz
<dagon_> å andra sidan är jag lika gammal och spelar megaman 2 varje dag
<Stoy> vad som däremot är lulz är att den enda micro sd läsare jag har är den integrerade i mina 3g pinnar
<gorgo> weee
<dagon_> fan, nu blev jag sugen på att lira megaman
<gorgo> nu fick jag min kalender att synka födelsedagarna med facbooks vännernas födesledagar
<gorgo> underbart
<Stoy> en annan sak som är lulz är att min Dell latitude e5400 hålls ihop med frystejp
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> pics or it didn't happen
<gorgo> dagon_, hum väljer jag den bakgrundsbilden så tar han inte hela, så får bara skala en liten bit av bilden
<dagon_> hmm, mysko
<dagon_> och har jag bara en skärm :P
<dagon_> jag har*
<Stoy> dagon_: pic blir svårt att fixa, är mörkt i hela rummet här, kan npg kanske fixa det imorgon
<dagon_> gör det 8]
<Philip5> dagon_: har du värmt chokladen nu då för snart börjar ju melodifestivalen för dig ;P
<dagon_> HAHA
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> melodifestivalen, sveriges bästa
<dagon_> är du säker på att du inte pratar om dig själv Philip5?
<Philip5> dagon_ & maxjezy: jag vet ju att det är ert favvoprogram
<Philip5> jo jag vet vem jag pratar om
<maxjezy> Philip5, synd att jag inte köpt en tv så jag kan se det
<dagon_> Philip5: du är den enda som vet vilken tid det börjar :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, du är nog tänd på tanten lena PH
<Philip5> tsss, du vet och har suttit och väntat på det sedan du vaknade extra tidigt för spänningens skull i morse kl 6
<maxjezy> ditt nick börjar ju med Ph
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> valid point
<Philip5> jo hon och jag är nog släkt för att vi båda stavar med ph :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, myucket möjligt
<maxjezy> gör det ont?
<maxjezy> man kanske skulle ladda batteriet till kameran
<maxjezy> man vet aldrig om någonting händer
<maxjezy> history channel ancient discoveries machines of the gods
<maxjezy> mycket bra program
<maxjezy> man blev riktigt sugen på att bygga en ancient machine
<zChris_> finns det nån netbook med backligt på tangetnbvordet -0'
<maxjezy> misstänker att det skulle vara sony som gjort den isf
<dagon_> zChris_: modda själv :D
<dagon_> finns ju såna pyttesmå led
<dagon_> eller små slingor
<dagon_> hmm, man kanske skulle ge sig på nåt sånt
<realubot> zChris_: Nya Mac Air kanske?
<dagon_> dagon_: bra idé
<zChris_> realubot, är väll ingen netbook ?
<zChris_> dagon_, inte värt det det
<zChris_> inte när man har så lite cash som mig :)
<realubot> zChris_: Mjo, är det väl? Den är ju pytteliten och jättetunn.
<zChris_> realubot, hur många tum är det på skärmen
<realubot> zChris_: Du jobbar ju?
<dagon_> zChris_: hehe, jo jag vet hur det är :P
<realubot> zChris_: jag vet inte. Jag tror den finns i två storlekar. Gissar att den minsta är 10".
<realubot> Eller 12" kanske...
<zChris_> realubot, jobba är inte lika med pengar i överflöd
<realubot> zChris_: Då har du för stora utgifter.
<zChris_> realubot, måste ha nånstans att bo :P
<realubot> Bostad is the shit.
<zChris_> måste man betala pengar för att få sin android app på marketen ?
<dagon_> 180SEK tror jag det är
<zChris_> överkomligt :P
<dagon_> ja :p
<Stoy> nån som vet när vegabaren stänger?
<zChris_> vad är det
<zChris_> frågan vad som är "bäst" ekonomiskt sätt, utveckla för iphone eller android
<Stoy> hambugerbar i haninge
<dagon_> säkerligen iphone
<dagon_> men kan du ha det på ditt samvete? :P
<Stoy> stänger tydligen 05....
<Stoy> dock pallar jag inte knalla så långt
<zChris_> dagon_, har ingen iphone heller :P och det blir bra portfolio till android, eftersöksmåna androidutvecklare för tillfället
<zChris_> ska ta en kurs till höst u android utveckling
<realubot> zChris_: Vad är det för app du har utvecklat?
<dagon_> zChris_: precis
<zChris_> Mest för att få poäng till kandidatexamen
<zChris_> realubot, det håller jag för mig själv tills jag har släppt nått som fungerar, det är bara i idestadiet än så länge :)
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> zChris_: Duger inte en USB-lampa till netbooken?
<dagon_> bra mycket fetare med backlight
<zChris_> realubot, jo, det var en bra ide, inget jag har tänkt på faktiskt
<ben72> mercurial och tortoisehg paketen i otakt för lucid ppa:erna?
<realubot> Det är nog svårt att hitta en netbook med backlight. Jag vet inte ens om Air har det.
<zChris_> air är inte värt priset :P
<realubot> zChris_: Toshiba AC100 har kanske backlit keyboard?
<realubot> Jag är inte säker...
<realubot> Jag har för mig att den hade det när jag tittade på en på MediaMarkt.
<realubot> zChris_: Det är den tunnaste natbook du hittar, men använder Android och har bara 512MB RAM osv.
<zChris_> okey, det är ingen fara, blir nog inget köp på ett tag
<realubot> Den var billig också. Typ 2300 kr eller nåt.
<realubot> zChris_: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969825/toshiba-ac100-10d-google-android
<zChris_> realubot, okey :)
<realubot> Prisjakt är ju hur bra som helst.
<zChris_> hehe ja det är riktigt nice tool
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har standard linuxkernel stöd för tegra?
<Philip5> tror det krävs en egen build
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> annars kunde man ju köpt en sån där toshiba och smällt in arch linux
<Philip5> http://soltesza.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/tegra-2-supports-ubuntu-linux/
<amelia> *gäsp*
<gorgo> hittade en nice sida med massor av bilder som var anpassade till upplösningen på en desire
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<dagon_> gorgo: share!
<Philip5> amelia: jag är hungrig! ge mig maaaat!!!
<gorgo> dagon_, http://dailymobile.se/nggallery/post/android-wallpapers-960x800/
<gorgo> :)
<zChris_> feed yourself like a real man Philip5
<gorgo> alla bilderna jag testat hittils har passat perfekt
<Philip5> zChris_: så mycket roligare när amelia gör det
<zChris_> Philip5, inte godare då ;P
<Philip5> nä bara roligare
<spixx> OT
<dagon_> gorgo: fanns en del fina där :)
<zChris_> Fick en Systemupgradering nu
<zChris_> 1.72.405.2
<gorgo> dagon_, japp :D
<gorgo> gillade den där android bilden
<zChris_> smart design på Zs tanget. Få mekanik och använder tyngden för att låta delen vara på plats :) Iaf är det så jag tror den fungerar
<dagon_> har bara haft förmånen att klämma på den en enda gång
<dagon_> gillade den med detsamma
<zChris_> jag skulle vilja testa Nokias version, tror dom har en på N8 eller vad den heter, den ser cool ut
<dagon_> nokia sköt ju sig själva i foten
<dagon_> kör windows på sina mobiler och inte android
<dagon_> annars kunde de varit med och krigat
<spixx> dagon_: de hade en egen version först
<dagon_> de skulle fortsatt med maemo/meego
<spixx> meego var rätt nice dock
<realubot> dagon_: http://liliputing.com/2010/10/toshiba-ac100-hacked-to-run-ubuntu-linux-video.html
<dagon_> fast ubuntu är inte intressant
<zChris_> dagon_, jo men jag vill testa deras tgb version och se om den är bättre :)
<spixx> för vad? mobiler?
<dagon_> för toshiba ac100
<dagon_> zChris_: aha :)
<spixx> :(
<realubot> dagon_: "On the down side, there’s still no support for audio, 3D graphics acceleration, the webcam, video playback, or Adobe Flash yet.
<realubot> "
<dagon_> :(
<realubot> Den är inte värd det.
<dagon_> lätt inte
<realubot> Det är bättre att köpa en vanlig netbook för 3000 kr.
<dagon_> mjo
<amelia> Philip5: hittat någon mat än?
<Philip5> amelia: en macka och godis :(
<spixx> en lördag...
<spixx> då ska man ju äta finmat :p
<zChris_> Lite sent för det nu kanske :)
<spixx> hmmz true dat.
<dagon_> det är aldrig för sent
<zChris_> Spännande, snart är systemuppdateringen nerladdad
<spixx> Åt svennebanan mat ;) fläskotlett bea o pommes
<amelia> spixx: inte så svenne som vi, tacos idag. :)
<dagon_> rasister
<spixx> amelia: thats just nice ;) men jag åt det förra helgen
<amelia> vi åt entrecote med bea igår så funkade ju inte med bea idag också.
<spixx> hehe, åt oxfile igår :P med rödvinsås och hasselbakspotatis
<amelia> nice
<zChris_> maträtter för rikt folk :(
<spixx> zChris_: jo jag e fett rik så .p
<zChris_> Är ju dä ja säj!
<spixx> hehe, Amelia sitter du kvar på Q?
<amelia> spixx: jo
<spixx> Hur mycket folk har ni i eran konsultdel?
<gorgo> dagon_, vad för dist ska det vara då? :)
<amelia> spixx: ingen anning, ett par hundra.. dårå?
<zChris_> gorgo, mint :)
<dagon_> gorgo: jag föredrar arch linux just nu :)
<spixx> nah, intressant att veta ;) blev uppringd av någon dude hos er förut nämligen
<amelia> ok, vad ville han då?
<gorgo> dagon_, aha ok, jag kör ubuntu, tycker det funkar bra, :)
<spixx> Kan jag ju inte avslöja
<amelia> nehe
<zChris_> Kanske var bamsefar spixx ? :)
<spixx> Nah, bara intressant att se att även ni letar folk inom linux/unix
<bamsefar> Va?
<gorgo> undra hur det blir i 11.04 om de går över till unity eller vad det nya gränsnittet hette
<amelia> spixx: ok, det känner jag inte till..
<dagon_> gorgo: rörigt förmodar jag
<spixx> eller vilket som tror det gällde en tjänst som linux konsult
<gorgo> dagon_, känns som det
<zChris_> gorgo, har inte fått så bra betyg iaf :P
<gorgo> kör ju gnome på laptopen o kde på dekstopen, gnome verkade ha bättre stöd för bluetooth o trådlöst
<amelia> spixx: ok.
<gorgo> zChris_, kändes som det :P
<zChris_> dags att fixa en linuxmint-se nu kanske ;)
<spixx> zChris: but why?
<spixx> hur stor skillnad är det eg på mint och buntu?
<virtuald> är typ ett annat tema
<zChris_> spixx, vet inte du får gå på sidan och kolla. Mint har fungerat bättre för mig iaf :)
<amelia> spixx: enda linuxrelaterade jag vet att de söker är på driften som skiftgående tekniker..
<dagon_> mint funkar ändå bättre än ubuntu
<dagon_> beror ju på vilken mint man lirar
<spixx> amelie: så jobbar jag redan :P
<amelia> spixx: och det är inte bara linux.. det är allt.
<gorgo> kanske man ska testa fedora :P
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> fedora 14, hehe
<spixx> samma här, typ 50% konsult 50% drifttekniker 50% third line
<dagon_> om inte annat så för erfarenhetens skull :)
<amelia> spixx: är du kvar på cypoint eller har du bytt?
<spixx> Är kvar :P
<amelia> spixx: hur får du ihop det? jobbar 150%?
<spixx> Jao :P
<spixx> ca
<gorgo> dagon_, har testat en massa olika distar i mina dagar, hehe, :)
<dagon_> gorgo: mjo, jag med :p
<gorgo> men kul o skifta lite o se hur det går för de andra
<gorgo> hehe
<spixx> skulle säga att mint är den bästa "disten"
<spixx> ne nu blir det nog lite Dragon age, TTP
<gorgo> dagon_, batteri mätaren som du har som visar använt i procent, vilken e det du kör där?
<gorgo> på telefonen
<gorgo> eller har de det inbyggt i cm?
<dagon_> minimalistic text
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> samma med datum och klocka :)
<dagon_> filemanager och settings också :P
<dagon_> gömmer statusbaren med launcher pro så kan man mecka hur man vill 8]
<gorgo> jo, finns en hel del saker man kan göra så det blir nice
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> jao :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/megamandroid2.jpeg
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/scrot_Android_110215.png
<gorgo> ne dags o logga ut o gå hem, får nog leka lite med det så jag får det rätt, hehe
<dagon_> :)
<Xeronic> Har ett problem jag hoppas någon kan svara på. När jag kör en "nmap -sP 192.168.1.*" för att visa tillgängliga hosts så blir svaret hela tiden annorlunda. Ibland hittas bara localhost, ibland localhost + router osv.. Vad kan det vara som gör att det blir så olika?
<Xeronic> Det går att pinga alla hosts i nätverket
<yeager> pinga broadcast för att se vilka som svarar
<yeager> inte alla svarar på broadcast-ping
<Xeronic> Finns det något annat sätt att checka vilka som är online?
<realubot> Det är inte sent för middag. Pasta och riktiga köttbullar blir det idag.
<realubot> Haha, röstningsstrul i Mellon.
<spixx> snarare så att bolaget som vill att just deras grupp/artist skall vinna håller på o fiffla så att just exakt det händer :p
<dagon_> realubot: köttbullar är underskattat
<Philip5> dagon_: sluta prata om köttbullar och fixa lux istället :P
<virtuald> rulla mig några köttbullar
<virtuald> vad kan man ha för extraingredienser i köttbullar?
<virtuald> vet att en hade grönpepparsås i
<virtuald> alltså sån där "äcklig" pulversås som innehåller fan och hans moster
<dagon_> Philip5: ska fixa sen, är inte på humör nu
<dagon_> virtuald: tabasco
<virtuald> mjo
<dagon_> blir svingott :)
<virtuald> men det känns lite basiskt… eller vad basic nu blir på svenska
<virtuald> grundläggande?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> vitlök, tabasco är det enda jag kan tänka på
<realubot> Köttbullar är för nybörjare. Dom riktigt hårda typerna äter frikadeller.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> realubot: kokta köttbullar?
<realubot> Du kan nog ha allt möjligt i köttbullar.
<realubot> virtuald: Japp, i grönkolssoppa eller vad det är.
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> varför ska det va gott?
<realubot> Varför inte?
 * realubot räcker över en frikadell till virtuald.
<realubot> Sug på den...
<virtuald> jhmm
<virtuald> röv..
<arand> Heh, fick tag i en sunkig gammal lexmarkskrivare, och drivisarna kräver 32bit, så jag får dra upp en kvm-maskin vaje gång jag ska försöka printa något :/
<virtuald> fan… lexmark… tror inte det är värt besväret
<virtuald> ska nog lägga mig ner, börjar känna mig sömnig
<dagon_> arand: drygt
<dagon_> lexmark har bara ett fåtal drivare som funkar också
<realubot> virtuald: Skärp dig. Klockan är bara barnet ju.
<virtuald> realubot: nej, det är du som är det.
 * realubot funderar på en svartvit-laserskrivare...
<Philip5> min lexmark funkar bra som nätverksskrivare
<realubot> virtuald: Så säger man inte.
<virtuald> arand: lekmark säljer på släng-och-släng-principen
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till alla i kanalen: "Sara Varga och The Moniker vann Andra chansen och går till finalen i Globen nästa helg."
<dagon_> det enda jag kände igen i den meningen var "Globen"
<realubot> dagon_: Tur för dig att du inte har ett jobb. Annars hade du framstått som helt okunnig på måndag i lunchrummet.
<maxjezy> Philip5, när kommer 4:e sesong av sons of anarchy?
<Philip5> vet inte om det spelats in någon än
<speedxco1e> finns det vettiga nas enheter? som klarar sshfs och har zfs eller iaf ext3 som filsystem?
<realubot> DroidDream
<Philip5> maxjezy: det ska iaf bli en 4e säsong men när den ska sändas vet jag inte
<realubot> Där har ni en spännande sak till Android.
<virtuald> speedxco1e: kolla om freenas listar hårdvara
<speedxco1e> hmm
<speedxco1e> freenas är grejjen eller?
<dagon_> realubot: länk
<virtuald> tror det är vad som gäller om du vill ha zfs och inte betala för större grejer eller bygga något från solaris/opensolaris (vilket är petigt med hårdvara)
<dagon_> realubot: lulz, du försöker väl inte lura på mig trojaner? :P
<speedxco1e> virtuald: ok, låter vettigt. jag tycker så många konsument nas är så sunkiga. konstiga felsystem, sega, dålig throughput, konstiga raidnivåer.. list goes on
<speedxco1e> *felsystem = filsystem
<hexabit> Tjena Mannen
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> dagon_: Du får ju vara med på noterna. Dessutom heter inte apparna DroidDream utan trojanen ligger ju i andra appar.
<gorgo> dagon_, fick rätt på minimalistic text :)
<realubot> dagon_: Kolla här då istället om du vill ha appar: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.372047/20-suverana-appar-till-din-smartphone
<realubot> Finns det någon motsvarighet till Wnware Unity i VirtualBox?
<virtuald> ingen aning
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> afk
<maxjezy> Philip5, that sucks
<maxjezy> 'i want it now
<realubot> Finns det någon bra motsvarighet till XendedDesktop i Ubuntu då?
<realubot> *Xendesktop
<realubot> Seamless Mode är vbox motsvarighet till Wmware Unity.
<realubot> Nu vet ni det.
<realubot> Windows 3.11 var nog den första Windows-versionen jag kom i kontakt med.
<zChris_> samma här
<zChris_> oh the memories
<zChris_> Hexen, Heretic, Doom, Warcraft
<zChris_> Mmmmm
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> händer det nog skojj här ikväll då?
<zChris_> Läser Java EE och väntar på att tjejen ska ha skjuts hem från krogen :)
<Philip5> zChris_: antar du hoppas att hon inte ringer på länge så får mysa med java extra länge då... ;)
<zChris_> Philip5, :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-06
<maxjezy> x
<AshiTenshi> y
<dagon_> z
<maxjezy> shit, it all makes sense
<Philip5> maxjezy: mind blowing!
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<maxjezy> laddar upp lite bilder på blendclub
<maxjezy> va gör Philip5 ?
<Philip5> är det där du impar på dina adepter? ;)
<Philip5> har hållit på halva kvällen med att få till paket av digikam 2.0 beta3
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag vill bara sprida min skit så andra får se
<maxjezy> försöker använda mig av de projekt jag inte använt rakt av tutorials
<Philip5> vad har du för member name där då?
<maxjezy> Nikodemus Pinguin
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jag tycker du ska göra något som utnyttjar sppm i yafaray för det är nog inte alla där direkt som ens har den funktionen i sin yafa och blender ;)
<Philip5> så kan de säga ååååååh, hur gjorde du det där Nikodemus?!?! :O
<Philip5> sedan är det ingen som törs kommentera dina grejer för de är för bra
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> ja får väl kolla upp det
<maxjezy> det där är ju gamla grejer
<maxjezy> mesta iaf
<maxjezy> det är lite som facebook
<maxjezy> fast för blenderfolx
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ganska skoj
<maxjezy> jag laddade upp profilbild
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> 6 pers gillade den direkt :)
<Philip5> inte riktigt lika många användare då antar jag
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> men sidan är iaf cool
<realubot> Lite coolt ser det ut att fjärrstyra Win/Linux med smartphone.
<maxjezy> realubot, hur pass mycket?
<maxjezy> går ju fjärrstyra datorer en del med vanliga sony ericsson mobiler med
<maxjezy> bluetooth program
<Philip5> man kan köra vnc i andoid :)
<Philip5> android
<zChris_> realubot, har jag gjort länge ^^
<zChris_> fast med RDP och itne vnc
<zChris_> eller länge, sen i onsdags
<zChris_> :D
<zChris_> http://open.spotify.com/user/zchris/playlist/3xH30opdkE5LPzuUfAFhHX Gött
<t^> jaha
<t^> sluta sov då
<t^> helvete
<t^> :>
<dagon_> jag är vaken!
 * x_link med.
<dagon_> woah!
<x_link> =)
<dagon_> x_link: long time no talk :D
<t^> nice
<t^> fan ska vi snacka då
<dagon_> linux ffs
<t^> jess
<dagon_> har ni provat btrfs?
<t^> syntax all night
<t^> ser inte ens va du skriver ffs
<t^> :D
<dagon_> haha
<t^> tur fingrarna är vana med qwerty
<dagon_> :)
<t^> synergy
<t^> fungerar det bra över olika operativsys ?
<dagon_> ingen aning
<x_link> dagon_: Hehe ja, whats up?
<dagon_> varit lite nyfiken på det
<dagon_> x_link: nja, inte så mycket. fortfarande arbetslös men håller på att bemästra Blender :D
<t^> jaa hörde goda ord om skitet
<dagon_> själv då?
<x_link> dagon_: Hehe okej, är det skoj då?
 * t^ är arbetslös men glad
<dagon_> jodå :)
<t^> :>
<dagon_> kan visa lite grejer :)
<x_link> dagon_: Jodå, helt okej. Kom nyss hem från en vän. Vi kollade lite filmer och skit.
<x_link> dagon_: Sure
<t^> någon som vet vad youtube kör för struktur ?
<t^> fan less
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/burk1.png
<t^> när man är på fest och ska visa univore
<t^> så blire lagg
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/doom_church.png
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/final_droid.png
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/gold_ring_test.png
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/glass_test.png
<dagon_> har hunnit med en del
<dagon_> vissa saker är inte färdiga utan pågående projekt :)
<t^> nice
<t^> :>
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_5zvV0btCo
<t^> ös på förfan
<t^> vote på om jag ska dänga på grannen
<t^> han umgås med knarkare
<t^> fast vi har BRF
<dagon_> branadmännens riksförbund?
<dagon_> brandmännens*
<t^> typ
<x_link> dagon_: Snyggt
<t^> eller bostadsrättsförenigenbitte
<t^> :>
<dagon_> 8]
<x_link> dagon_: Gillade Android-gubben =)
<t^> no place for punderz
<dagon_> x_link: mja, det börjar arta sig :) ska bara slänga dit ett par ögon så 8]
<x_link> Hehe
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM
<dagon_> nä, sängen och lite tv-serier nu :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har inte testat fjärrstyrningen, men har läst lite om det.
<realubot> Jag har ju inte en Android-lur.
<realubot> Det blir en i framtiden. Jag hoppas det kommer en prisvärd uppföljare till ZTE.
<realubot> Varför är Seamless Mode i vbox inte valbart? Måste man använde proprietära drivrutiner eller vad är det? :S
<realubot> Äh, alla sover.
<Hoxx> kan man installera unity som finns i software center för desktop också?
<jonta> Märkligt, när jag lägger en nfs-share i fstab så automountar den inte, men loggar jag in och kör mount -a så mountas den
<jonta> Blir inte nätverket klart i tid?
<jonta> kör 10.04
<HeMan> jonta: har du ip-adressen satt i /etc/network/interfaces eller låter du networkmanager ta hand om att sätta adressen?
<jonta> den kör på DHCP så networkmanager skulle jag säga
<jonta> Men förstår hur du menar
<jonta> Borde sätta fast IP istället
<jonta> Men samtidigt, har man klienter som mountar NFS vill man inte sätta fast IP på dem
<HeMan> jonta: du kan ha dhcp även om du inte använder networkmanager
<jonta> aha
<jonta> vänta ska jag dubbelkolla min interface fil
<jonta> heh jag körde faktiskt fast IP
<jonta> auto eth0
<jonta> iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.20
<Hoxx> nån av er som vet om unity notebook ed. passar för desktop?
<HeMan> Hoxx: vad menar du med passar?
<HeMan> Hoxx: det går köra unity på en desktop
<HeMan> Hoxx: eller menar du notebook-skivan?
<Hoxx> HeMan: ja mena direkt från ubuntu software center
<Hoxx> men då ska det gå, tack :)
<HeMan> Hoxx: jag har kört unity på min desktop-maskin, nu har jag dock bytt tillbaka till classic desktop
<HeMan> Hoxx: min desktop-maskin började som en server-installation
<Hoxx> HeMan: ok
<X-Sleepy-X> har ett litet problem, jag kommer till initramfs när jag ska starta ubuntu 10.04 i386
<X-Sleepy-X> var något som hade blivit fel på den burken, antagligen efter en uppdatering så jag körde fsck i recovery mode.
<X-Sleepy-X> efter det så blev det så här
<X-Sleepy-X> har provat att ladda 10.10 live men kommer inte åt hårddisken när jag vill montera den.
<X-Sleepy-X> ser den dock...
<X-Sleepy-X> någon som kan hjälpa mig att lösa detta?
<virtuald> hej ashitenshi
<AshiTenshi> Hej virtuald :)
<virtuald> 8]
<ozzle> Hej folket
<Predicate> God morgon! :)
<maxjezy> piung
<dagon_> goddagens
<phnom> God eftermiddag
<gorgo> goddagens
<gorgo> dagon_, hum har du haft problem att skifta färg på leden på din desire?
<dagon_> nope
<gorgo> hum
<gorgo> jag kan ha grön,gul o röd, men i vissa program står det att man ska kunna ha blå cyan osv
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men orange och grön är de enda färgerna
<gorgo> det gick o ha blå när jag körde sense på handcent, men var endast i handcent det funkade
<dagon_> say what
<gorgo> nu i cm7 funkar det inte längre
<dagon_> det sitter bara en grön och en orange diod om jag inte minns fel
<dagon_> eller är det en multicolor?
<gorgo> vet inte, men jag kunde ha blå innan i handcent appen när jag körde sense
<dagon_> mysko
<gorgo> jo
<gorgo> du har inte testat det?
<gorgo> finns artiklar om det på xda också, en del hade problem med att om de ändrade så crashade telefonen
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> nä, jag har bara satt orange som att visa på missat samtal/nytt sms
<dagon_> pallade inte ha grön eftersom det är fullt batteri så jag kanske blev förvirrad :p
<gorgo> sant, hehe
<dagon_> en rolig bugg dock
<gorgo> hittade du artiklarna?
<dagon_> om jag laddar mobilen i datorn och drar ut kabeln när den är färdig
<dagon_> då fortsätter led:en att lysa grönt
<dagon_> man måste starta skärmen för att den ska slutalysa :P
<gorgo> det gör inte min
<gorgo> tror det e en bugg i romen
<gorgo> i cm7
<dagon_> förmodligen
<gorgo> kanske fixas när den e klar?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hoppas de inte måste göra 40 nightlys denna gången innan rc2
<dagon_> bäst hade varit om den blev stable snart
<gorgo> ja, hade varit nice
<gorgo> oxygen e ju redan stable
<dagon_> är den?
<dagon_> har inte riktigt koll på den
<dagon_> är det 2.0 som är stable eller?
<dagon_> jag har varit lite nyfiken på MIUI
<dagon_> däremot blev jag förvirrad på deras sida
<gorgo> ska kolla
<gorgo> 2.0 e stable, android 2.3 i den
<realubot> Nu är jag här igen.
<OrangeCat> Öööööööööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> Hej.
<OrangeCat> Vad finns det för mat man kan göra?
<phnom> Dött djur med sås.
<gorgo> oxe med sill o räker
<OrangeCat> Kött är dyrt.
<OrangeCat> I alla fall allt som är gott. :|
<OrangeCat> Oxfilé... utskuren biff... sådant.
<phnom> Eller dött djur med dött djur med dött djur, som gorgo förelog :P
<gorgo> med spenat, potatis o pasta till, med både bernaissås o brunsås blandat
<OrangeCat> Avancerat...
<gorgo> :D
<phnom> Köttsallad är rätt najs också
<OrangeCat> Jag tycker att det är en riktig pina att göra en plåt varma mackor.
<OrangeCat> Aldrig hört om köttsallad.
<phnom> Eller så kan du ju bara köpa snabbnudlar...
<OrangeCat> Nej... de kommer bara upp igen.
<gorgo> jag fixade spaghetti o köttfärssås
<realubot> Han Karl Sigfrid är inte så dum som han ser ut: http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/eu-monterar-ned-yttrandefriheten_5986983.svd
<Markslap> Jag gjorde tacosmackor till frukost.
<OrangeCat> Findus?
<Markslap> Hade lite tortillas/tacosrester.
<phnom> Desto bättre, då kan du äta det igen och bli dubbelt så mätt
<OrangeCat> Eller kanske Felix. Jag blandar alltid ihop de två märkena.
<dagon_> haha phnom :D
<OrangeCat> De låter och ser likadana ut.
<Markslap> Så la köttfärs, ost, cremé fraîche och tacosås på en macka och åt.
<Markslap> Sen lite grönsaker på sidan om.
<dagon_> mums
<Markslap> Japp.
<Markslap> Det var riktigt najs.
<dagon_> 8]
<gorgo> hamburgare med ris
<OrangeCat> Är det bara i Sverige som nachos heter tortilla?
<gorgo> o ketshup
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Vi kallar det tacos för det mesta
<Markslap> Även fast man använder twarps.
<phnom> nachos är väl inte tortillas?
<OrangeCat> Jag menar sådana där trekantiga saker som ser ut och smakar som chips med ostsmak på.
<Markslap> Mm
<OrangeCat> Står "Tortillas" på förpackningen, men det är ju nachos.
<Markslap> Det heter la nachos?
<Markslap> Det är väl mest för att man ska ha det till tortillas?
<phnom> tortillas är väl såna mjuka bröd med saker i?
<OrangeCat> I Beavis & Butt-head äter de jämt "nachos" och de ser då trekantiga ut.
<Markslap> phnom: Mm
<Markslap> phnom: Och det kallas tacos för det mesta.
<OrangeCat> Tacos = omöjliga att äta utan att kladda.
<dagon_> true dat
<Markslap> Tortillas <3
<OrangeCat> De är som gjorda för att kladda.
<Markslap> Jag gillar inte hårt bröd/chips overlag.
<Markslap> överlag*
<gorgo> båtbröden e värre
<gorgo> de hårda man får i paketet
<dagon_> aldrig provat
<phnom> Markslap: Fast en del kallar ju allt sånt för tacos, både hårda och mjuka bröd
<dagon_> bara kört på tunnbrödet
<Markslap> phnom: Precis
<Markslap> Jag kör bara mjuka wraps.
<Markslap> Mitt tandkött gillar inte hård bröd.
<gorgo> så då var man mätt en liiiten stund
<gorgo> humf
<Markslap> Spiel mit mir
<dagon_> rammstein
<Markslap> Ja genau.
<dagon_> sehr gut
<Markslap> (:
<Markslap> Jag upptäckte den här låten av misstag förut.
<Markslap> Inte lyssnat så mycket på Sehnsucht tidigare.
<realubot> Vad händer idag så?
<realubot> *så
<realubot> *då
 * realubot tittar argt på tangentbordet som skriver vad det vill.
<dagon_> Markslap: synd att de blev sämre :/
<Markslap> PÃ¥ nyare album?
<dagon_> mm
<Markslap> Tycker jag inte.
<Markslap> Mycket bra låtar där med.
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> de gick ju ifrån hela industrisoundet
 * realubot rekommenderar Lasse Stefanz.
<realubot> Dom håller konstanst låg nivå.
<realubot> Man behöver inte bli besviken.
<Markslap> dagon_: Mjo, men inte helt.
<Markslap> Vissa låtar är väldigt annorlunda.
<Hoxx> jag installerade unity på min desktop men nu syns inte ikonfältet till vänster, vad göra?
<Markslap> Tror det var nödvändigt för att kunna utvecklas.
<dagon_> mitt råd är att avinstallera men någon som gillar unity kanske har ett annat svar
<Markslap> dagon_: Har du lyssnat på The Birthday Massacre?
<dagon_> nope
<Markslap> Synthindustrial.
<Markslap> Lite hårdare på nyare albumen.
<dagon_> kanske är värt
<zChris_> Hur många tum är en pocketbok?
<dagon_> sitter och poppar Suicide Commando på spotify nu
<Markslap> (:
<Markslap> NIN och Slipknot live har jag kört mycket dom senaste dagarna. Det är verkligen nostalgi nästan.
<Markslap> Lyssnade mycket på dom 2005-2007
<dagon_> Slipknot -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG6G4XBnvLQ
<Markslap> Heh
<Markslap> Såg den för någon vecka sen.
<Hoxx> vet inte hur jag ska hitta ubuntu software center för att avinstallera unity nu :P
<Markslap> Upp med en terminal
<Markslap> aptitude remove unity
<gorgo> vågar nog inte använda unity sen
<dagon_> allra helst apt-get remove --purge unity
<gorgo> när det kommer i nästa version eller?
<dagon_> döda skiten ordentligt
<gorgo> e inte gnome 3.0 mer intressant? eller kde helt o hållet, om de nu kan få wlan o bluetooth att funka ordentligt bra i kde :)
<gorgo> wlan funkar bra, men bluetooth bara ibland
<dagon_> skumt :P
<speedxco1e> vilka flaggor bör jag köra på fsck?
<maxflax> hur man någonsin skulle vilja köra KDE är för mig en mysterium
<dagon_> mja, det är ju skitsnyggt
<Hoxx> kanske man e på säkrare sidan när unity kommer med 11.04... ?
<gorgo> hehe jo, fick det o funka bra en gång när jag installerade kde från början, men nu när jag körde in kde i efterhand så funkade det inte lika bra med bluetooth, hehe
<gorgo> maxflax, du kör openbox? :D
<Philip5> heja kde4!
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> :D
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> kde4 e fint, gillar det på min desktop
<maxflax> gorgo : nä windows 3.1 :p
<gorgo> maxflax, hehe, stabilt o fint ? ;D
<maxflax> gorgo : tycker det skall vara stilrent och kde är lite för mycket för många kockar scenariot vilket gör att det blir pyttipanna av det
<dagon_> då kanske maxflax gillar mitt scrot
<gorgo> maxflax, hehe jo, kan vara så ibland, hehe, openbox gillade jag innan
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<gorgo> fluxbox :D
<gorgo> hehe
<maxflax> dagon : fluxbox är lite väl sparsmakat
<cHarNe2> xfce
<dagon_> nu är jag nyfiken på vad mr maxflax föredrar :P
<gorgo> jag med
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> finns massor av olika
<maxflax> kör mest gnome och bash
<gorgo> inget fel i gnome, kör jag med på laptopen, men kde på desktopen
<maxflax> gnome är mer stilrent men med sina avigsidor förstås. Kde har jag försökt gilla men icke.
<dagon_> gnome är wintendo 3.1
<maxflax> men smaken är som baken - delad!
<dagon_> ja, den är ju det 8]
<cHarNe2> är lite småsugen på nya kde
<dagon_> jag med
<dagon_> ska nog köra lite mint kde
<maxflax> xfce är helt ok - dock lite för buggigt
<speedxco1e> vilken fil håller reda på hur ofta fsck har gått?
<dagon_> jag kör lxde på min ena laptop
<dagon_> funkar helt okej
<cHarNe2> maxflax: true
<Hoxx> dedär va ju inte så lyckat
<Hoxx> avinstallerade unity.nu e bakgrunden helt vit, o inget övre verktygsfält....
<eBittin> jag kör pekwm, xfce eller dwm mest :p
<dagon_> :D
 * dagon_ gillar eBittin 
<gorgo> det var längesen man körde de
<gorgo> hehe
<Hoxx> kan man på nåt vis reparera ubuntu? jag menar så man inte blir av med material i mappar etc
<OrangeCat> "wintendo"...
<OrangeCat> Moget uttryck.
<OrangeCat> Windows 3.x var ju verkligen inte för barn.
<maxflax> Hoxx - Unity är väl  bara ett annat skal - om du startar om X kan du inte välja gnome i nedre verktyglisten när du skall logga in?
<maxflax> eller tog du bort gnome när du lade till unity?
<dagon_> OrangeCat: är det nåt fel med wintendo?
<OrangeCat> Ja... dumt att kalla det så.
<dagon_> y4
<OrangeCat> Liksom bara nonsens, typ.
<dagon_> japp
<phnom> OrangeCat: Vi hade en maskin med 3.1x när jag gick på lekis, den användes flitigt... Så det där med "inte för barn" är väl lite att ta i...
<dagon_> :D
<phnom> Commander Keen <3
<OrangeCat> Det är ju ett DOS-spel.
<OrangeCat> Kommendör Frisk.
<gorgo> helt underbart spel
<OrangeCat> Nja... ganska sunkigt plattformsspel utan själ.
<Hoxx> maxflax: eftersom ja e lite noob inom området, jag avinstallerade unity via software center o efter det ser ubuntut líte konstigt ut
<OrangeCat> Inte alls som Nintendo-spelen.
<Hoxx> vit bakgrund, går inte att högerklicka
<Hoxx> och övre verktygsraden e borta
<maxflax> Hoxx - prova att starta om datorn och välj gnome vid inloggningsfönstret
<gorgo> jag gillade o äta hamburgarna o pizzorna o när vargen kom i slutet :D
<phnom> hehe
<OrangeCat> Moder GÃ¥s var ett bra spel.
<Hoxx> maxflax: ok
<xyzp> hej å hå
<spixx> Hå å hej
<dagon_> å hå hej
<gorgo> hej hå, hej hå, hej hå
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> vi till vårt linux gå
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> tänkte med något sådant
<gorgo> lol
<realubot> Hur skapar man bäst en krypterad fil automatiskt i ett skript?
<eBittin> nu ska jag försöka installera Spotify på Debian PPC
<realubot> Det är ju lite krux med lösenordet.
<Hoxx> maxflax: vilken ska ja välja i startup?
<gorgo> eBittin, inte så värst svårt, funkade lätt till ubuntu
<OrangeCat> Ska chacka en Android-mobil å installera fett med apps och Ubuntu och värsta elajta wärsch.
<eBittin> gorgo: tror det är svårare då wine inte finns till ppc :p
<spixx> spotify dödar alltid datorn...
<Hoxx> finns ju inget direkt gnome
<gorgo> eBittin, varför köra via wine?
<xyzp> Jag har hört så mycke olika åsikter om Tor. Nån som  kör eller provat å sen tagit bort det typ ? berätta
<gorgo> finns ju utan wine
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> behövs inte wine för o köra spotify
<eBittin> för jag inte har prenium
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> då behöver du det
<phnom> Det funkar med ultimate också, 49:- i månaden är det la värt iaf? :P
<spixx> TOR? Segt till 99% iofs säkert men inte mer än vad du kan lita på din regering
<dagon_> synd att spotify plockar bort musik med jämna mellanrum
<phnom> s/ultimate/unlimited
<dagon_> finns t.ex. inget med Death längre
<gorgo> funderar på o ta bort min premunation, använder spotify mindre numera igen
<spixx> dagon_: snarare bolagen och artisterna
<eBittin> gorgo: får skaffa om det startar på Powerpc?
<xyzp> spixx, ok
<eBittin> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<gorgo> eBittin, jo, har inte kört ppc, så kan inte uttala mig hur det funkar där
<dagon_> spixx: jaja :P
<eBittin> unable to locate: spotify-client-qt
<spixx> xyzp: men problemet är att 100% av alla idioter också nyttjar TOR så ofta svårt att surfa då IPna brukar vara bannade på olika siter :p
<gorgo> roliga var när jag lade till nyckeln så kunde jag ej installera spotify, tog jag bort nyckeln gick det bra
<gorgo> hehe
<spixx> apt-get update först om du lagt till deras repo
<gorgo> jo vet :)
<xyzp> spixx, ok
<spixx> sen gpg-check = 0 eller liknande
<spixx> alt kolla guiden på spotify sidan
<spixx> men senaste jag körde hade spotify svårt för debian 6, den krashade "kerneln" enligt mitt system
<eBittin> already did, men tror det bara finns för i386
<gorgo> jag kör för 64bit
<spixx> m2
<gorgo> lite southpark?
<maxflax> Hoxx - i nedre listan vid inloggningrutan skall det finns en dropdownlist där man kan välja vilket skal man skall starta med
<Hoxx> maxflax: nu startade det det normalt, tnz!
<Hoxx> tnx*!
<maxflax> Hoxx - gott
<xyzp> spixx, kan du säga  några sidor som inte gillar Tor?
<phnom> xyzp: Det är inte Tor de blockar, utan IPn...
<spixx> xyzp: alltså folk nyttjar anonymiteten. 99% säkerhet att wikipedia har dig blockad om du kör via TOR.
<xyzp> aha
<spixx> men kolla in någon riktig tjänst istället. som anonit eller vad de heter. för TOR lider precis som allt annat av att staten har kontroll på ipt du går in emot hos ISPn samt det ip i hoppen som du går ut emot. Inte helt idiotsäkert de heller.
<dagon_> vpn är bättre
<spixx> precis
<spixx> till exempel kör jag tunnlad trafik till en vps i frankrike
<spixx> och det kostar 600 pix per år
<dagon_> billigt
<spixx> hyggligt ja
<xyzp> En vpn-tunnel i svedala kanske är bättre typ
<Markslap> Jag tunnlar det via en server i Tyskland.
<Markslap> Kör även torrents på den servern.
<spixx> precis
<spixx> billiga är då till exempel Santrex (deras franska har gigabit om du har lite tur) eller keyweb som har metrad BW vilket santrex inte har
<Markslap> VPSer eller?
<spixx> jao
<spixx> enklast
<speedxco1e> skumt
<spixx> och du kan paya via paypal
<Markslap> Jag växte ur det för något halvår sen.
<speedxco1e> jag vill köra fsck på en partition
<Markslap> Och håller på att växa ur min server.
<speedxco1e> umountade..
<speedxco1e> kolla att den var umountad
<speedxco1e> nu klagar den ändå på att den är mountad
<spixx> df -h
<speedxco1e> har kört det
<speedxco1e> syns ej till
<spixx> :S
<speedxco1e> disken har dock andra partitioner mountade
<spixx> Markslap: well en sak som suger är att du inte kan VPNa utan kör via ssh
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Jag kör bara SSH
<Markslap> Har inte ens en FTP-server.
<spixx> Nej precis
<Markslap> Har en HTTP-server, men bara för att peka om.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Markslap> Just nu kör jag en sån.
<Markslap> Håller på att växa ur den.
<spixx> fast det där e ju seriöst :P
<Markslap> Man skall vara seriös.
<spixx> santrex och keyweb är ju rätt billiga :P
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<Markslap> Funderar på en sån med 1 Gbit i stället för 100 Mbit.
<spixx> hmmz
<Markslap> Hetzner är riktigt jävla bra.
<Markslap> Och riktigt billiga.
<Markslap> Kör Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS på den förstnämnda där.
<Markslap> Som IRC-shell meinly.
<Markslap> mainly*
<spixx> :p
<spixx> dyrt för ett shell :P
<spixx> kör en VPS i frankrike
<Markslap> Och sen lite spelservrar (Minecraft, Tetrisserver, URT och OpenTTD).
<spixx> den e 1 Gb ram spu osv
<Markslap> Minecraft är det som drar.
<Markslap> Oj
<speedxco1e> man ska dock tänka på att hetzner inte kör servers utan vanliga pc. utan ecc
<Markslap> Jag använder nästan 4 GB RAM.
<spixx> Jo minecraft e sjukt tungt på server :P
<Markslap> speedxco1e: Det är jag medveten om.
<speedxco1e> Markslap: dåså =)
<Markslap> spixx: Jag kör två stycken för tillfället också.
<spixx> lol
<Markslap> Minecraftservrar that is.
<Markslap> root@phaery:/# uptime 17:16:00 up 118 days,  7:49,  5 users,  load average: 1.04, 0.98, 0.99
<Markslap> Just nu är trycket ganska lågt.
<Markslap> Brukar bjumma upp till 1.7-2.1 om jag har otur.
<Markslap> Har less then 1 GB ledigt.
<Markslap> uh, har mindre än*
<spixx> funtade på att köpa en riktig colo och lägga in en sådan: http://www.mullet.se/product.html?product_id=332314
<Markslap> Colo var jag sugen på också.
<spixx> seriöst fast jag tänkte slänga in den i ett rack på jobbet :P
<spixx> men vi e så dyra
<Markslap> Okej :P
<Markslap> Jag vill hosta den i Nederländerna isf.
<Markslap> Eller Tyskland.
<Markslap> Och det är ett jävla pill att frakta dit skit.
<spixx> :P
<spixx> precis
<spixx> flyga ner själv
<Markslap> Mm
<spixx> den från mullet, med 2x 40gb ssd eller 1x40 ssd + 500 gig
<Markslap> Fortfarande Atm :(
<Markslap> wtf, max 2 GB?
<Markslap> Atom*
<cHarNe2> ska ni köpa servrar och lire minecraft på?
<Markslap> Jag har en server som jag kör Minecraft på.
<spixx> Atom :) dubbla kärnor 64 bits
<spixx> Jag filosoferar om att köpa en miniserver
<spixx> och slänga upp i ett rack
<cHarNe2> spixx: och köra mincraft på den?
<Markslap> Haha
<spixx> ehh, nah, mer som webb/test server, har ett litet webhotell men det rullar bara på VPser :P
<Markslap> Jag kör på http://vs-hs.com/
<Markslap> Till både mail och hemsidor.
<Markslap> Orkar inte pilla med sånt på servern.
<spixx> nah, det är snarare så att jag vill ha lite kontroll
<Markslap> Mm
<spixx> körde på dreamhost tidigare
<spixx> men svarstiderna är för höga
<cHarNe2> Markslap: kör du komersiell hemsida?
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Nepp.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/unternehmen/rechenzentrum
<Markslap> Hetzner har sjukt bra peering.
<Markslap> 10 Gbits rakt upp till Telia.
<spixx> oh thats nice
<Markslap> I hallen där min server står finns det folk dygnet runt
<Markslap> Som man kan nå via telefon om det skulle behövas.
<dagon_> "hallo? hetzner.de? FIX MEINEM SERVER!"
<Philip5> hehe
<spixx> och om de inte håller på med tysktkinkysex så kanske de fixar osså
<Markslap> :D
<Philip5> schnell schnell!
<spixx> hatar Keyweb för det, de tar 10 timmar på sig att svara, sen när man lägger ett ärende med "servern e seg pga att ngn hoggar cpun" så påstår de att man dubbelpostar och stänger ditt ärende :P
<Markslap> haha
<Markslap> Jag e-mailade dom för att det var problem med betalningen.
<Markslap> Löste sig inom 1.5h.
<speedxco1e> tips på hur man vår en verbose fsck vid boot
<spixx> seriöst det e enda felet med VPSer för pga att de är så billiga gör att de tar in "inteligens reserven" att supporta
<speedxco1e> har en superstor disk. behöver avgöra om min boot fsck har låst sig, eller jobbar. har riktigt tysta sata =/
<Markslap> spixx: Mm.
<Markslap> Jag har faktiskt bara positiva egenskaper utav Hetzner hittils.
<spixx> men tänkte gå upp i nivå till riktig server och ställa den i sverige
<Markslap> Dom har colo.
<spixx> Well tyskland
<realubot> Vad säger ni om kryptering i script då? Det verkar lite krångligt med keys och grejer?
<Markslap> Dedicated är iofs en riktig server.
<spixx> Jo men får jag ta med den hem sen :D
<Markslap> MM
<Markslap> Mm'
<Markslap> Du tänker så. :)
<spixx> ifall kronofogden tar mig får de gärna ta en server istället för mina knäskålar
<Markslap> Haha
<Falcon|> haha så skönt, räkna helt kallt med att kronofogden kommer efter en
<Markslap> Om man skaffar en dedicated hos Hetzner har man 30 dagars testperiod, är man inte nöjd så behöver man inte betala något.
<Markslap> Sen är det ingen bindningstid.
<spixx> well seriöst, att bara hyra innebär ju att du inte investerar, du slänger bara bort pengar
<Markslap> Bara 30 dagars uppsägningstid (en betalningsperiod)
<Markslap> spixx: Absolut.
<Markslap> Men man får inte tillbaka mer om man köper en server.
<spixx> så därav att jag vill ha en egen server ;) samt att min mail går så segt just nu
<spixx> Markslap: true
<Falcon|> spixx: och du måste ju nästan bli din egen internetleverantör också för där slänger du ju också bara bort pengarna
<Falcon|> :D
<Markslap> Jag slipper underhåll, uppgradering, om något går sönder byter dom ut det snabbt som fan (utan att det kostar mig), jag slipper el- och internetkostnader som sådana osv.
<Markslap> Så jag tror att detta blir billigare i slutändan för mig.
<Markslap> För jag har ingen möjlighet att har servern hemma.
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> jag hade möjlighet, numera är min fukken inet leverantör så sugig
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Jag sitter på kabel 30/1
<spixx> Har BB2
<spixx> säger allt
<Markslap> Jag hat UPC.
<Markslap> har*
<Markslap> Och jag bor i Irland, som är en jävla ö.
<Markslap> Du kan ju tänka dig hur roliga pingtider jag har?
<Markslap> :D
<dagon_> på irland
<Markslap> Jag bor på Sverige.
<Markslap> ?
<dagon_> sverige är ingen ö
<Markslap> Halvö.
<dagon_> nä
<Markslap> Jo.
<dagon_> skåne är en halvö
<spixx> Din mamma är
<dagon_> dina mammor
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> Skandinavien är en peninsula
<Markslap> /halvö
<dagon_> penissula
<Markslap> Mm
<spixx> :P
<Markslap> Jag tyckte också att det var kul förut.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nu har jag vant mig
<dagon_> :)
<Markslap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavian_Peninsula
<Markslap> Bor man på eller i Storbritannien?
<dagon_> sånt här är svårt
<dagon_> i england/storbritannien
<dagon_> på gotland
<dagon_> på öland
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Pratade med en kompis om detta
<spixx> hmz
<Markslap> <@kqr> Markk: på om det är på geografiska landmassan
<Markslap> <@kqr> Markk: i om det är i landet
<Markslap> Och i mitt fall syftar jag på Republiken Irland.
<realubot> Äsch...
<spixx> Yay för att bo i Sverige, ett tag framöver kommer vi ligga i framkant på BW
<Markslap> :)
<spixx> seriöst, någon som vet en bra colohost?
<Markslap> PRQ! :D:D:D
<Markslap> Nej men
<Markslap> Phonera
<Markslap> Kanske?
<spixx> med bra == billig
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad Storbrittanien eller Irland syftar på. Om man syftar på ön så är det på och om man syftar på nationen så är det i.
<Markslap> Nationen som sagt.
<realubot> I Storbrittanien och på Irland.
<Markslap> Republiken Irland.
<realubot> Man bor inte i Irland för Irland syftar framförallt på en ö.
<Markslap> Irland på svenska syftar på landet.
<Markslap> Annars säger man ön Irland eller Nordirland.
<realubot> Man lever i Irland men bor på Irland.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, Gotland syftar t.ex. på ön Gotland, inte landskapet.
<realubot> Irland syftar på ön OCH landet beroende på sammanhang.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Men Nej.
<realubot> Det är underförstått av sammanhanget.
<spixx> jäklar, tror precis intressesmurfen sprang förbi!
<Markslap> Inte i svenskan, då syftar Irland på nationen och i engelskan så säger man Ireland om ön.
<Markslap> Det är lite udda.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> bulletstorm funkar i linux
<dagon_> playonlinux
<realubot> Jag bor i Irland. Jo, det fungerar ju faktiskt. Men jag bor på Irland fungerar också.
<spixx> :(
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Jag kör på i.
<Markslap> För jag syftar på nationen.
<dagon_> å andra sidan funkar jag bor i danmark också
<realubot> Det är ju underförstått beroende på om den geografiska platsen menas eller ntionen. Det måste man förstå av sammanhanget.
<Markslap> Ja
<realubot> Språket är löst typat.
<realubot> Markslap: Du bor i/på Irland som har taskig definition.
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> Flytta till Tyskland istället. Det är mer uppenbart. Man bor i Tyskland, inte på tyskland.
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> Jag bor på Tyskland.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Ja, tänkte faktiskt på det.
<Markslap> Men tror det blir Nederländerna.
<Markslap> Lättare språk (för oss svenskar)
<[F]adE> Jag har lite problem. :/
<[F]adE> FÃ¥r inte ljudet att funka i Spotify, med Wine ..
<[F]adE> Senaste.
<[F]adE> Kollat spotifys "tips" om hur man ska göra, no luck ..
<dagon_> ställt in rätt i winecfg?
<realubot> Är deT? Tyskan är lättare än flamländska eller vad dom nu pratar i Nederländerna.
<[F]adE> dagon_, yep, men soundtest funkar inte ändå. :(
<realubot> Eller ännu värre - franska.
<Markslap> Nederländska?
<realubot> Finns väl intE?
<Markslap> Flamländska är något helt annorlunda.
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<Markslap> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nederl%C3%A4ndska
<realubot> Se där.
<[F]adE> dagon_, jag provade installera realtek drivisar till linux, men fick felmeddelande. :S
<dagon_> mjo
<[F]adE> dagon_, du kanske kan hjälpa mig hitta dem om jag ger dig modell o det? :)
<dagon_> det är ingen hit
<realubot> Markslap: Vad ska du i Nederländerna att göra?
<[F]adE> Kanske laddade hem fel.
<Markslap> Inte en aning.
<dagon_> [F]adE: det ska inte behövas. vilken ljudserver kör du?
<[F]adE> dagon_, ljudserver?
<dagon_> pulse, alsa?
<realubot> Jag bor hellre på Tyskland än på Nederländerna.
<[F]adE> Sound preferences säger alsa iaf.
<[F]adE> Om du menade det. :)
<Markslap> Dom är väldigt lika svenskar, vi båda är långa (genomsnittlängden), vi båda använder osthyvel som ett civiliserat folk, vi har ett ganska likt språk och är överlag lika.
<dagon_> [F]adE: har du hårdvaruaccelerering på "fullständig"?
<[F]adE> dagon_, pratar vi Winecfg nu?
<dagon_> ja
<Markslap> realubot: Jag gillade Tyskland också, men deras skattesatser är helt sjuka.
<[F]adE> dagon_, där har jag emulering, som spotifys hemsida sa jag skulle.
<Markslap> Nu ska jag sluta vara off topic.
<dagon_> [F]adE: välj fullständig
<realubot> Markslap: Är inte Nederländerna väldigt uppblandat? Det brukar vara så med små nationer som ligger mitt i smeten? Pratar ens alla nederländksa? Dom pratar säkert franska också. Då fattar du nada.
<dagon_> Markslap: i tyskland måste försäkringskassan visst bestämma om du ska röntgas eller inte
<[F]adE> dagon_, fullständig, OSS bara valt, sound test failed.
<realubot> [F]adE: Jag kör också med Emulation i winecfg och det fungerar för mig i Spotify.
<Markslap> realubot: Haha
<Markslap> realubot: Oj, har du läst om Tyskland?
<[F]adE> fade@fade:~$ winecfg
<[F]adE> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HD-Audio Generic, disabling mixer
<[F]adE> Är det nåt fel? :o
<Markslap> Dom har små "nationer". Är ju en förbundsrepublik och allt.
<realubot> Markslap: Läst och läst. Jo, men det var ju ett tag sen Tyskland blev en nation.
<Markslap> Nederländerna är likadant, men det är inte värre än Belgien, där har dom franska, nederländska och flamländska.
<realubot> Jo, men Belgien är hopplöst.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Deras parlament håller ju på att gå stupen.
<[F]adE> realubot, kör du för ljudkort?
<realubot> Jag var i Belgien en gång och då vägrade ett butiksbiträde att prata engelska. DOm pratade franska med mig och jag engelska med dom.
<Markslap> Hahaha
<Markslap> Det är som fransmän då.
<realubot> Dom låtsades inte förstå vad jag sa och jag begrep inte ett ord av deras franska.
<realubot> Vill du bo i ett sånt land?
<[F]adE> dagon_, tror du att det kan ha med saken att göra, det som stod när jag gick in  i winecfg?
<realubot> [F]adE: Jag kör med moderkortets inbyggda ljudkort.
<[F]adE> realubot, tillverkare? Om du vet. :)
<dagon_> [F]adE: nope, står samma för mig
<realubot> [F]adE: Jag fick upp en varning om att öjudkortet inte finns eller nåt första gången jag klicka på audio-fliken i wincfg.
<realubot> *ljudkortet
<[F]adE> realubot, jo det fick jag också. Sen valde den en standard.
<[F]adE> SÃ¥ valde jag OSS enbart.
<dagon_> välj alsa
<realubot> [F]adE: Det var bara att strunta i det. Det fungerade för mig iaf.
<[F]adE> dagon_, nu funkar iaf soundtest..ska se spotify.
<[F]adE> dagon_, TACK! :D
<dagon_> ingen fara :)
<[F]adE> Spotifys hemsida ljuger då. :(
<[F]adE> Dem har en hel guide liksom.
<[F]adE> Med fel info. :P
<dagon_> 8]
<[F]adE> Tack ska du ha. :)
<dagon_> spotify:track:1EUI1GJmhM8fspr6edz36Y
<dagon_> varsågod :)
<[F]adE> Jag idlar nog här inne, om jag stöter på fler problem. :)
<dagon_> gör så
<[F]adE> IRCar vanligtvis ändå så. :)
<realubot> [F]adE: Japp. Det stämmer. Om jag kör med OSS så fungerar ljudet, men bara i en applikation i taget. Har man kört t.ex. youtube så fungerar inte ljudet i Spotify eller nåtp.
<realubot> Det är ALSA som är prio 1.
<[F]adE> realubot, jag antog att spotifys hemsida var rätt, haha...sen kom jag på denna irc kanalen. :)
<[F]adE> Kanske nån t.om som känner igen mitt nick sen nåt år sen, haha. :P
<[F]adE> Vet man aldrigf.
<realubot> [F]adE: Mhm, lurigt att Spotify inte skriver rätt.
<[F]adE> Nu till nästa problem.
<realubot> [F]adE: Fadde Darwich?
<[F]adE> FÃ¥ min webkamera att funka i aMSN. :D
<dagon_> jag fick iofs SR att fatta att flash till 64 bitars finns till linux
<[F]adE> realubot, nöö. :P
<dagon_> ibland hjälper det att säga till
<[F]adE> dagon_, jag tror jag ska maila dem. :)
<realubot> [F]adE: Fungerar din webbkamera i Cheese?
<[F]adE> Vet inte vad Cheese är. :)
<dagon_> en webcam applikation
<realubot> [F]adE: Ett program.
<dagon_> "fotobås"
<[F]adE> Min webkamera funkar i inställningarna till aMSN och allt.
<[F]adE> Men verkar som att den inte funkar bra ihop med windows live hos vissa..
<[F]adE> Videosamtal går inte starta från deras sida etc. :P
<realubot> [F]adE: Du kan ju alltid installera Cheese och tesa: sudo apt-get install cheese
<[F]adE> realubot, cammen funkar i sig, det vet jag. :) Sett mig själv. :)
<[F]adE> Men kan inte skicka webkamera / se andras. :P
<realubot> [F]adE: För att se att webbkameran fungerar som den ska på ditt system, menar jag.
<realubot> [F]adE: Ok.
<[F]adE> realubot, det gör den. :) Sett mig själv inne i ubuntu. :)
<realubot> [F]adE: Det är lurigt med cam och msn.
<[F]adE> Imponerad, t.om min touchpad funkade från start + alla funktions-knappar.
<[F]adE> Med ubuntu standard drivers.
<[F]adE> Bra skit. :)
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> linux kernel skulle jag påstå
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det är något i kommunikationen mellan chattklienterna då.
<[F]adE> Ah, well, jag kanske sa det fel men jag tror du förstod hur jag menade iaf dagon_ . :)
<dagon_> :)
<[F]adE> realubot, mycket möjligt.
<realubot> Typiskt Ubuntu-problem om man kommer från Windows.
<[F]adE> Enda jag har på skype idlar ju dock. :(
<dagon_> realubot: tror att det sabbades när det blev "Windows Live Messenger"
<[F]adE> realubot, kört ubuntu många år. :)
<[F]adE> Köpt ny laptop dock. :)
<realubot> dagon_: Det är möjligt. Det var länge sen jag använde cam i chatt.
<[F]adE> dagon_, live sabbade allt. :(
<dagon_> mjo, samma här
<[F]adE> Går inte ens köra msn+ o ta bort reklamen längre typ.
<[F]adE> Muppskaft på microsoft.
<dagon_> det intressanta är att jag har en microsoft webcam som funkar klockrent i linux
<realubot> dagon_: Det var ju väldigt längesen det blev Live Mseenger. Jag tror jag har använde cam i amsn efter att Live Messenger kom.
<dagon_> utan någon handpåläggning
<realubot> Däremot kan det ju mycket väl ha gjorts en förändring i Live Messenger som sabbar cam-stödet för amsn.
<[F]adE> Så viktigt är inte cammen dock, musiken var viktigare. :*)
<realubot> HÃ¥ller med.
<[F]adE> Sitta och konfa och göra fint i nytt OS utan musik....
<[F]adE> Not fun. :(
<dagon_> true dat
<realubot>  [F]adE Du får skricka din cam via webbserver iställer. ;)
<dagon_> haha
<[F]adE> realubot, haha, yeah. fade.p0rn.org
<[F]adE> :D
<dagon_> på tal om att göra fint
<realubot> Strömma webbkameran med programmet motion. :)
<dagon_> jag borde installera om
<realubot> Det borde jag också...
<realubot> Jag ska köra webbläsaren i en sandbox med vbox.
<realubot> Så att ni inte hackar mig så lätt.
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> Ska man köra evolution och chatt i vbox också?
<dagon_> varför ska du köra en massa i virtualbox?
<realubot> Det är säkrare.
<dagon_> skaffa en vpn
<realubot> Webbläsaren är ett säkerhetshot. Om någon hackar datorn via webbläsaren så hackar dom bara min installtion i vbox.
<realubot> dagon_: Nja. Vad hjälper det?
<dagon_> alla spår slutar vid din vpn?
<dagon_> fast är du dum med webläsaren kvittar det förstås
<realubot> dagon_: Nja, det hjälper ju knappast om jag surfar in på en sida med skadlig kod som attackerar datorn genom webbläsaren?
<realubot> Precis.
<dagon_> fast.. håll dig utanför såna sidor?
<Norrland> sunt förnuft, do you haz it?
<dagon_> valid point
<realubot> Norrland: Det räcker inte...
<Norrland> realubot: kör noscript och liknande program såatt du måste godkänna alla script som körs
<dagon_> realubot: lägg till i bind: aftonbladet.se, expressen.se, kvp.expressen.se, serials.ws. det är en början
<realubot> Norrland: Om webbläsaren är sårbar så kommer man förr eller senare att surfa in på fel sida.
<realubot> Norrland: NoScript finns ju inte till Chromium?
<Norrland> realubot: okej
<Norrland> ingen aning om vad du kör med för webläsare
<realubot> Nej, men Chromium är så grymt mycket snabbare än Firefox.
<realubot> Jag orkar inte med Firefox efter att ha testat Chromium en vecka.
<dagon_> å andra sidan
<dagon_> chromium kanske är snabbare
<dagon_> men drar lika mycket minne som firefox
<[F]adE> dagon_, funkade klockrent i skype.
<[F]adE> Så aMSN eller live som är knas.
<dagon_> [F]adE: kanon ju :)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> mjo
<realubot> Det är möjligt, men sidorna laddas in bra mycket snabbare. Hela webbläsaren känns rappare.
<dagon_> kollar du genom gnome-system-monitor
<dagon_> så märker du
<realubot> [F]adE: Ja, det är ju Live Messenger som är starkt misstänkt.
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, jo, men jag bryr mig inte om webbläsaren drar 0.5 eller 1GB i RAM. Det viktigaste är att den är snabb och säker.
<dagon_> kör firefox
<realubot> dagon_: Why?
<realubot> Jag kör ju Chromium för att den är snabb men om den är säkrare eller osäkrare än Fx har jag inte en aning om...
<realubot> Oavsett vilket så är webbläsaren ett säkerhetshot.
<Norrland> realubot: du får göra avvägning på vad du helst vill ha
<realubot> Finns det "SQL-injections" till chatt? Man skickar maskerad kod till en annan chattklient?
<realubot> Norrland: Jo, men är Chromium osäkrare än Firefox utan NoScript?
<Norrland> om du nöjer dig med en webbläsare som är snabb som fan men samtidigt så tar den med lite mer skit. Eller en webbläsare som är säkrare men tar lite mer tid på sig
<realubot> Det säkraste är nog att köra webbläsaren i vbox.
<Norrland> realubot: jag vet inte, har inte undersökt det. kör båda webbläsarna på olika datorer
<realubot> Norrland: Då prioriterar jag nog säkerhet, trors allt. Firefox är inte så hopplöst seg.
<Norrland> realubot: din avvägning
<realubot> Mm.
<Norrland> realubot: du gör avvägningar varje dag
<Norrland> så varför inte göra det när du sitter framför datorn
<realubot> Frågan är hur stort hot Evolution är jämfört med en webbläsare, och Pidgin?
<realubot> Webbläsaren är ju helt klart ett säkerhetshot av alla program på datorn. Hur är det med Evolution och Pidgin?
<Norrland> realubot: evolution är nog inget större hot i sig. Ungefär lika mycket som din texteditor.. det beror ju på vad du gör med den
<Norrland> realubot: du ställer samma fråga flera gånger på rad. Vi ser vad du skriver
<realubot> Norrland: Mhm, men om man inte öppnar brev från okända eller inte klickar på skumma länkar i mail.
<realubot> Norrland: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Svara då.
<Norrland> måste jag?
<realubot> Nja...
<cahoot> ja har du en gång börjat svara så ...
<dagon_> hehe
<Norrland> men du svarar ju lite på din egen fråga där. Öppna inte skit från skumma adresser
<Norrland> cahoot: i knows
<dagon_> alltså helt ärligt; Common sense, do u haz it?
<cahoot> kombinationen nätberoende och paranoja är svårlöst
<dagon_> realubot: har du en lillasyster så kör webläsare, mailklient och sånt på hennes dator = problem solved
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ju i princip det vi talar om när jag säger att jag planerar att köra allt i vbox.
<dagon_> det låter jävligt nojigt
<dagon_> tänkte du ha serials.ws som startsida eller?
<realubot> Mhm. Och problemet är att det inte blir mycket kvar att köra i hosten. :D
<dagon_> eller crackz.ws
<realubot> Dessutom finns det inte mycket intressant info att komma åt på min dator iaf. :) Det är en detalj som är intressant i sammanhanget.
<dagon_> ge oss din ip adress och alla öppna portar så får vi avgöra
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ännu värre. Jag har regeringen.se som startsida.
<dagon_> *facepalm*
<realubot> dagon_: Jag har redan testat min dator på en sajt för det. Minns inte namnet nu.
<realubot> Jag kör inte några tjänster.
<realubot> Däremot så är det kanske idé att köra Apache på UBuntu Server i vbox för webb-labb.
<maxflax> Att köra sin webbläsare i en virtuellmaskin är som att sluta gå ut från sitt hus eftersom det finns en risk att man kan bli påkörd av en bil. Risken att bli påkörd är utfrån vilka risker man tar. Tex att gå över gatan utan att se om det kommer en bil - kan liknas vid att surfa in på text crackz.ws. Sunt förnuft är A och O
<virtuald> :D
<dagon_> valid point
<dagon_> case closed
<realubot> https://www.testadatorn.pts.se/
<dagon_> *facepalm@120mph*
<virtuald> fast man kan ha anledning till det…
<realubot> maxflax: Nja, jag surfar in på många sidor via google som man inte vet vem som ligger bakom och vilka skript som körs på sidan.
<realubot> dagon_: Vad nu faceplam?
<realubot> *palm
 * virtuald hade inte velat bo vid en hårt trafikerad väg i ett fattigt land
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> bo i en by på landet i chile
<virtuald> :>
<dagon_> där kan de inte köra
<dagon_> och mer än hälften som kör har inte körkort
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> undrar hur det är i asien och afrika också
<dagon_> jäklar
<dagon_> asien
<dagon_> undrar om de ens har fungerande övergångsställen
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> det tror jag inte
<cahoot> Moses hittade ju ett
<dagon_> inte i asien
<virtuald> hehe
<dagon_> men i afrika iaf
<realubot> Det här med IT-säkerhet är intressant och viktigt. Och ju mer FRA, IPRED etc lägger näsan i blöt ju viktigare blir det att förstå tekniken för att ha koll på vad andra har koll på.
<virtuald> va väl någonstans i närheten av där suezkanalen går idag :p
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> han gjorde den helt enkelt
<virtuald> afk
<realubot> Om jag ska kunna försvara min intigritet så måste jag ju förstå när den kränks.
<dagon_> när farbror blå, säpo eller annat knackar på din dörr
<dagon_> då är du kränkt
<cahoot> enklare om du har en lite elastisk integritet
<virtuald> därför ska ni engagera er i ett hackerspace och ta kontroll över prylarna
<dagon_> :)
<realubot> Elastisk integritet?
<cahoot> ja?
<virtuald> man behöver inte göra värsta grejerna bara för att några håller på med ultranördigheter :)
<realubot> virtuald: Vad menar du nu?
<realubot> cahoot: Vad är en elastisk integritet?
<cahoot> att man anpassar sig till omständgheter man inte råder över
<virtuald> realubot: ja alltså om någon gör en robot som pratar och serverar kaffe så kanske du hittar på något på din egen nivå istället som kanske har med internet och anonymitet
<realubot> Ja, men Internet kommer bli mer och mer vanligt i människors vardag och om man saknar kunskap så blir det ett problem.
<virtuald> att göra
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Internet är farligt. Det är som atomkraft. Fel använt kommer det skada oss mer än någonting annat.
<realubot> Rätt använt är det välldigt bra.
<realubot> *väldigt
<realubot> Då gäller det att ha koll och att sprida information annars kommer någon att utnyttja situationen till vår nackdel.
<Norrland> därav sunt förnuft
<Norrland> annars får du sätta upp nån web-proxy som filtrerar vissa sidor
<realubot> Det räcker inte. Inte när mer och mer av folks liv binds upp till Internet.
<realubot> Aja.
<[F]adE> Langa mig en highlight. :)
<maxflax> realubot - men sa inte du att du kör chromium?
<cahoot> chrome med usage tracker och allt?
<maxflax> och om inte jag missminner mig är varje tab/sida en sandbox i sig - en del av chromium tänket om säkerhet
<larsemil> hej
<larsemil> harjagmissatnågot kul i helgen?
<dagon_> inte egentligen
<eBittin> nu ska vi se om Speedball 2 är så bra som alla säger
<xyzp> nu så
<xyzp> firefox och jag är inga såta vänner
<arand> Varför chatzilla om jag får undra?
<xyzp> man får många svar här
<xyzp> arand, hej :)
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<haffe> Är du ensam ikväll?
<xyzp> hehehe
<spixx> Massor av folk som idlar du skrev dock inte vad som var felet?
<gorgo> ello
<haffe> Gänget samlas.
 * gorgo tar sig en öl o kollar runt i "rummet" o tänker, härliga gänget
<haffe> Party?
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> nja, jag jobbar, men var en nice tanke
<gorgo> med öl iallafal
<spixx> mm öööl
<eBittin> Speedball 2 var så bra som folk snackade om :)
<xyzp> ok, firefox säger att jag inte har rättigheter att uppdatera den inneifrån den gamla, jag har loggat in med ett masterpassword och loggat in som root i konsollen, vad mer behövs?
<eBittin> Chip's Challenge på Atari ST är bättre än DOS versionen jag spelade på Fritids
<haffe> Just dance.
<haffe> Hur mycket träningsvärk kommer jag ha imorgon?
<dagon_> lagom
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Två stycken Shuttlemaskiner.
<kodein> vad har du gjort idag?
<kodein> kånkat hem fynden?
<haffe> Stoppa in nya maskiner.
<realubot> larsemil: Du har missat jättemycket, men tyvärr är vi så upphetsade av allt vi har varit med om här i helgen att vi inte klarar av att berätta det för dig.
<kodein> realubot: tja, då kan du ju bara länka till http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/06/%23ubuntu-se.txt t.ex.
<realubot> Inga svagheter hittades i din dator
<realubot> https://www.testadatorn.pts.se/
<haffe> kodein: Har du sett bordet bakom oracleplåtarna?
<kodein> haffe: projektbordet?
<gorgo> dagon_, du som flashat din telefon ett antal gånger, hur enkelt kan få den unrootad så man kan lämna in den på garantin? jag har gjort en sånn nandroid backup, så jag kan få tillbaka orginal romen, men superuser appen e ju kvar efter det och clockwork recovery image är också kvar, hur får jag bort superuser appen och clockwork recovery?
<haffe> kodein: Ja.
<kodein> haffe: ja, det har jag sett, men inte sen i onsdags
<haffe> Jag funderar på om det allvarligt är dags för en etisk rensnin.
<kodein> det vore nog bra att gå igenom det lite, iaf.
<kodein> samma sak med muséet över gammal IDA-hårdvara
<haffe> Vad tänker du på nu?
<kodein> typ skannrarna och så vidare
<haffe> Aha.
<realubot> Smart av Lubuntu att ha screencasts med guider på sajten. Det borde Ubuntu ta efter.
<realubot> Bra screencasts som går igenom basic grejer för hur man använder systemet.
<realubot> Inte för det, men det verkar ju vara ganska struntsamma vilket Desktop Environment man kör (bortsett från LXDE): http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<arand> screencasts.ubuntu.com försökte ju dra igång det, men behövde frivilliga som visst inte kom, då alla håller till på YT anyways.
<speedxco1e> vad tror ni ext3 eller ext4 för en ssd 80gb
<dagon_> ext4
<dagon_> eller btrfs om du är modig
<speedxco1e> är en raid1 på 2st 80gb ska tilläggas kanske
<dagon_> hmm
<speedxco1e> snabb io och tillförlitlighet är prio
<dagon_> kanske ext4 då
<dagon_> btrfs är ju fortfarande i barnstadie
<speedxco1e> jag kör på det
<speedxco1e> btw jag fick en corsair 80gb som var en 90gb
<speedxco1e> dom hade packat fel eller var lata
<speedxco1e> så nu har jag 10gb extra partition till nåt dumt
<speedxco1e> ändå slappt att märka en 90gb med 80gb
<realubot> Använder Mac X Window System?
<realubot> Är det därför det heter Mac OS X? :D
<speedxco1e> nej
<speedxco1e> realubot: det suger
<realubot> Nehe.
<speedxco1e> man kan däremot köra X
<realubot> speedxco1e: Vad suger?
<speedxco1e> x11 forward till mac funkar
<speedxco1e> realubot: att macen inte bara kör x11
<realubot> Jag var bara nyfiken på om dom kör X.
<speedxco1e> som det är nu går det inte att tema alls
<speedxco1e> jag vill kunna forwarda mac program
<speedxco1e> och tema om mitt mac os x
<realubot> Eftersom Fluxbox är en WM som inte kräver ett DE så borde det vara mycket lättare än t.ex. LXDE eller XFC?
<Philip5> realubot: hur menar du där?
<gorgo> dagon_, fick du det jag skrev innan? hittade lite orginal roms på xda forumet, men undra vilken man ska ta, eller om det finns ett annat sätt, har ju så jag kan få tillbaka sense, men hur får jag bort clockwork recovery rom o superuser app, bra o veta om det händer något
<realubot> Philip5: Jag läser att Fluxbox inte kräver DE. Och då tycker man att det borde vara mycket lättare än WM som kräver DE?
<realubot> Philip5: "Some exceptions must be noted here. Window managers like Fluxbox, wmii and Ratpoison operate independently of a desktop environment and were written with this objective in mind. Additional hand-picked applications add functionality such as a panel and volume management which gives them some of the qualities of a full DE. This contrasts the behaviour of WMs like Metacity and KWin which were not written wi
<realubot> "
<haffe> Det här är lite intressant.
<haffe> Första LEDglödlampan jag köpte för 2 år sedan kostade 200:- och var på 1W.
<haffe> Jag köpte en till nu.
<haffe> Den kostade 200:-, och är på 5.5W.
<haffe> Om jag väntar 2 år till. Kommer jag få en på 27.5W ?
<spixx> :P
<spixx> brukar de inte säga "motsvarar"?
<spixx> för det verkar kontraproduktivt att byta om de faktiskt ökar i nyttjande av strömmen :P
<spixx> någon som e lite lajban på postfix spam kontroll btw?
<haffe> spixx: Jo.
<haffe> 5.5W ska motsvara 60W.
<haffe> Så En femdubbling till skulle alltså motsvara 300W.
<haffe> Det borde bli lite som att titta rakt in i solen genom ett teleskop.
<spixx> hehe
<spixx> Gillar detta med de nya typerna av lampor
<spixx> hatar skenet som är för "vitt"
<realubot> Hur blir det med Gnome shell och Unity i framtiden då? Vad kommer Ubuntu att använda?
<spixx> Får du fråga da man längre upp i strukturen gissar jag.
<spixx> Men har hört snackas om att de skall bli helt eget (alltså gå ifrån gnome helt)
<realubot> Gnome Shell blir ju standard i Gnome DE. Så om Ubuntu ska hänga kvar vis Gnome så låter det konstigt att man har utvecklat Unity?
<realubot> spixx: Jaha.
<realubot> spixx: Ett portat gnome eller vad?
<spixx> Fork! :D
<spixx> är faktiskt inte säker, vi hade ett babbel om framtiden och UI's
<realubot> Det låter ju inte som väl använda resurser att man sitter och bygger liknande DE parallellt.
<spixx> Gnome kom upp som exempel. Jag testade gnome shell och gillade det. Men hittills är det få saker som kan mätas med Wmii :D
<spixx> DE?
<realubot> Desktop Environment.
<spixx> ah, well inte parallelt
<realubot> Nehe, så Unity hänger ihop med Gnome Shell då?
<spixx> Not sure.
<spixx> Menade mer att med "parallelt" så kör de med taktiken om de inte är med oss kopierar vi dem och anpassar oss.
<realubot> När man går över till Mutter så fungerar inte alla teman som folk har utvecklat till metacity längre?
<spixx> :S?
<realubot> Ja? När Gnome Shell som använder Mutter som WM istället för Metacity så kommer inte gamla teman på gnome-look att fungera?
<realubot> Eller vad Ubuntu nu kommer att använda...
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> Hur bra som helst.
<spixx> som med allt gissar jag att de tänker så långt att de inte skapar stora inkompabiliteter mellan olika ubuntu.
<haffe> Intron till tecknade serier från 80talet.
<haffe> Dubbade på tyska.
<haffe> Förlåt.
<spixx> hehe
<realubot> När man aktiverar avancerade skrivbordseffekter i Ubuntu så byter man WM från metacity till compiz?
<realubot> spixx: Så långt tycker jag inte att dom har tänkt hittills.
<spixx> real: kör stenhårt på wmii det blir enklare så
<spixx> wmii + gnome är daz shit
<realubot> Ta switchen av buttons från höger till vänster. Det sabbade många teman.
<spixx> Ja btw, what's up with that... irriterar mig som faen
<realubot> spixx: Det är på 1200 rader kod, läste jag.
<realubot> spixx: Det går ju att växla över enkelt, men inte för alla nybörjare.
<spixx> alltså spelar inte någon roll om det var 12 gig av pisskod ifall jag kan jobba snabbt med det så äger det <3 tileing wm <- true wm med :D
<realubot> Jag inbillar mig att Ubuntus utseende är mest intressant för nybörjare.
<spixx> oja
<spixx> därav att de gick ifrån brunt :)
<realubot> Jag kör på Ubuntus standardtema. Jag orkar inte trixa för utseendets skull.
<spixx> hehe, de sänkte min mailserver i onsdags :P
<realubot> spixx: Jag tror många föredrar Xemonad eller vad det heter.
<spixx> ah, jag kör linuxmint
<haffe> spixx: tiny window manager?
<spixx> yesh det eller mints version
<spixx> tis the shizz
<haffe> timeless window manager förlåt.
<spixx> ne, inte twm
<spixx> wmii
<spixx> är väll skillnad
<realubot> wii, awesome, ion3 och xemonad.
<spixx> http://wmii.suckless.org/
<realubot> Folk varnar för Awesome. Det ändras för mycket mellan versionerna.
<realubot> Man får konfa om allt efter en update, typ.
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> de kukar ur
<dagon_> xmonad är fin dock
<realubot> *xmonad
<realubot> Jag har kollat lite på det och xmonad låg bra till lite överallt i olika forum.
<dagon_> ganska lätt confat också
<spixx> alltså kanske bara är jag men wm's som wmii, blackbox och enlight är de bästa
<spixx> Gnome om man måste, annars alltid blackbox
<spixx> för då kan du bestämma själv, brukar ta mig ca 2 timmar att konfa en arch från grunden med alla snajsiga saker man kan tänkas behöva
<realubot> Man får ha fet skärm om man ska ha tiling istället för virtual desktops. 24" minst.
<spixx> realubot: wmii funkar utmärkt? du har ju "oändligt" med virituella desktops
<spixx> så jag brukar ha ett som heter "Firefox/chrome" osv osv
<dagon_> arch + fluxbox confat på max en halvtimme
<realubot> Jo, jag menar att ska det vara en mening med tiling så måste man ha en skapligt stor skärm annars är det lika bra att ha ett program/workspace.
<dagon_> beror ju på vad du tilar
<spixx> Terminaler :P?
<dagon_> spixx: 10p
<spixx> iofs kan du köra terminator då :P
<dagon_> realubot: 0p
<dagon_> spixx: ja, den är fin :)
<spixx> Fast jag får aldrig färgerna att funka i min :/ misstänker ubuntu där
<spixx> men å andra sidan kör jag inte 1337, min kollega kör med vad som än hänger med standard med fukken X :p
<spixx> hmm Xmonad ser ju riktigt sexigt ut :S
<spixx> kanske e ngt för jobbdatorn :P
<spixx> aja natti
<spixx> tts
<realubot> dagon_: 0p?
<realubot> spixx: Nackdelen med xmonad kom jag på nu var att man måste ha Haskell.
<realubot> SÃ¥ det tog mycket utrymme eller hur det nu var.
<realubot> SÃ¥ jobbar Tux: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Xmonad-screen-triplehead-dons.png
<realubot> Det är nig mest Terminalen som jag vill ha i tiling. Då duger kanske Terminator lika bra?
<dagon_> ja
<realubot> Lubuntu bootar ju inte ens i vbox. :(
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag kör lubuntu live här
<arand> Blah, Jag suger på python, men nu funkar det hyfsat i alla fall: http://paste.debian.net/109802/ < skript för att få ut nedladdningsstatistik från dina PPA:n
<arand> Kräver python-launchpadlib
<speedxco1e> ppa?
<gorgo> :D
<maxflax> jag bara undrar vad är nyttan av den statistiken?
<arand> maxflax: Kan ju vara intressant att veta om någon använder ens PPA, kan vara en indikation på om det gör någon skillnad om man uppdatera mer/mindre, och om man kan helt ta bort paket i och med att ingen använder dem..
<arand> !ppa | speedxco1e
<ubot2> speedxco1e: PPA är inofficiella förråd där folk kan lägga upp paket åt andra.
<ubot2> i.e. Personal Package Archive
<speedxco1e> i molnet?
<speedxco1e> public ubuntu one?
<speedxco1e> eller en os grej?
<arand> speedxco1e: ett personligt mini-repositorie, på launchpad.
<speedxco1e> ah ok hajjar =) tack
<psyt7> fler än jag som har problem med att flashplayer kraschar med firefox?
<speedxco1e> psyt7: ja =)
<speedxco1e> psyt7: är ett gammalt problem
<speedxco1e> händer på andra plattformar också
<psyt7> har yttrat sig rätt nyligen för mig numera. aldrig haft så här mycket problem tidigare
<psyt7> funkar fint med chrome, men kraschar mellan varje klipp i firefox
<speedxco1e> hmm
<speedxco1e> har du fullt på /tmp
<speedxco1e> har firefox så den kan spara temp filer?
<psyt7> kan kolla
<psyt7> testa radera innehållet?
<speedxco1e> vet inte om det hjälper
<speedxco1e> men prova
<speedxco1e> annars ange en annan tempkatalog
<speedxco1e> så du inte raderar massa inställningar
<speedxco1e> men ändå kan prova
<psyt7> borde inte bero på att flashplayer kraschar
<psyt7> "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed. No report available"
<psyt7> nähä
<speedxco1e> vilken dist?
<psyt7> ubuntu 10.10
<psyt7> kernel 2.6.35-27-generic
<psyt7> verkar vara ett vanligt fel. inte hittat någon lösning
<speedxco1e> stämmer
<speedxco1e> asså kör inte 10.10 själv ännu
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-27
<K350> firefox ändrar storlek på sidan när jag refreshar. Någon som vet något m detta?
<haffe> Hallå.
<realubot> Good morning.
<tazaar> Good morning to you sir!
 * tazaar works at phone/it-support, needs to go to the store to pick my phone up. Phone store opens at 10 :) i <3 my job
<yeager> 0% [Ansluter till se.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:6b0:e:2018::163)]
<yeager> så där ja.. ipv6
<andol> yeager: Välkommen in i coola gänget :)
<yeager> jag har varit i det coola gänget länge :)
<haffe> Har vi några apachegurus här?
<larsemil> i mängder
<haffe> Kan man använda mod_auth_mysql för att konfigurera tillgång per katalog?
<amelia> godmorgon!
<orz> intressant uname finns inte i android x_X
<arand> orz: system/xbin/uname?
<nikihr> *Burrr*
<nikihr> Man mår som man förtjänar en måndag efter en sliten helg
<orz> arand: är ingen...blev lite nyfiken på vart det finns med tanke på att det står i mobilen
<orz> säkerligen något som finns på google
<orz> ls
<amelia> orz: nej, det är fel. :P
<orz> amelia: nej det är fel ?
<amelia> orz: 09:50 < orz> ls
<orz> haha jo precis
<amelia> funkar dåligt här. ;)
<amelia> men du är förlåten, det är måndag.
<orz> tackar, för lite kaffe i förhållande till terminaler öppna ;(
<amelia> haha, blir lätt så
<orz> ska bli skoj att se hur ubuntus mobillösning kommer bli
<Whiskey> kan man köra KDE och Gnome samtidigt på samma os? O välja vad man vill ha när den loggar in
<amelia> Whiskey: ja
<joel135> Whiskey: blir så automatiskt
<Whiskey> hur lägger man in KDE då?
<amelia> apt-get install kde kanske?
<Whiskey> kk
<Whiskey> är de stort?
<orz> Whiskey: tips är annars apt-cache search *paketnamn*
<andol> Whiskey: Om du vill få en fulla Kubuntu-upplevelsen (Alltså KDE med allehanda Ubuntu-förval) så torde kubuntu-desktop vara ett lämpligt metapaket.
<Whiskey> neee va mer nyfiken
<Whiskey> kör med Mint/Mate
<Whiskey> så är nöjd
<joel135> [fråga] jag har 10.10. när 12.04 kommer, kan jag då uppgradera direkt till den via update-manager, eller måste jag installera 11.04 & 11.10 först?
<arand> joel135: du måste göra det stegvis, ja
<andol> joel135: Du hade kunnat uppdaterat direkt från 10.04 (LTS till LTS), men från 10.10 blir det alltså stegvis.
<Whiskey> är 12.04 pågång??
<andol> Whiskey: 12.04 har varit pågäng sedan ett par veckor efter det att 11.10 släptes.
<arand> +1 är alltid på gång...
<amelia> den kommer väl i april som den ska kan man anta.
<Whiskey> ja borde bli här :d
<Whiskey> snart lol
<Whiskey> blir kul o se vad som hänt när 14:04 kommer :D
<Whiskey> är ju fan två år kvar :/
<joel135> vilket kommando ska jag köra om jag vill ladda ner filerna som krävs för att uppgradera_ till nästa version av ubuntu, utan att installera dem?
<arand> joel135: apt-get har --download-only
<haffe> Lucnh.
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<amelia> nej
<haffe> amelia: Är du apacheguru?
<kodein> jag tror den korrekta termen är "apachehövding"
<amelia> haffe: inte direkt
<amelia> vafan! chrome stödjer inte gopher..
<kodein> blamage.
<amelia> nu blev jag ledsen...
<kodein> du får använda nån annan brusare för att läsa din gophersajt?
<amelia> nejdå, jag hittade plugin nu. *kladhest*
<larsemil> ont i ryggen idag!
<larsemil> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.hackers/4673
<lilleman72> hur får jag fram macadressen på linux?
<lilleman72> jag hittar inte på ubuntu.se
<lilleman72> hittade
<lilleman72> ^^
<andol> lilleman72: Osäker på hur du gör GUI-mässigt, men från en terminal kan du se det genom att skriva ifconfig
<lilleman72> jo jag gjorde det
<lilleman72> andol annars måste jag ha ngt extra progg installera och det ville jag inte :
<lilleman72> :P
<orz> jag föredrar terminallösningar före GUI
<propus__> Hallå! alle sammans :)
<orz> hallå propus
<propus> =)
<larsemil> orz: det gör INTE jag!
<lilleman72> propus hej hej
<larsemil> orz: för det mesta så vill jag ha gui.
<larsemil> tycker inte om att läsa mail i terminalen och inte heller surfa. vim kanske men hellre just nu eclipse faktiskt.
<lilleman72> sjukt detta...har precis öppnat port 80 så kan jag inte hitta min wwwserver
<larsemil> den kanske inte körs
<orz> larsemil: jag menar mer till saker då det handlar om output av mindre stycken med information
<orz> just för saker så som skriva ut MAC eller ip
<orz> irssi, rtorrent
<orz> men jag använder mig också enbart av server och sedan har jag Windows 7 på min deskopdator
<bittin> Raymond och Maria spelar musik ikväll
<propus> någon här som har enen amd-fx processor?
<orz> bittin: vart spelar dom? var ett tag sedan
<bittin> orz, Stockholm Restaurang Aarts, Åsögatan 176, Stockholm, Sweden 20-23
<bittin> releasefest för nya skivan
<bittin> aldrig sett dom förut :p
<orz> ajdå, har lite svårt att ta mig till stockholm då jag bor i skåne
<orz> propus: nej, tyvärr inte. har du ? (är lite nyfiken på vad folk anser om fx-serien)
<propus> orz: jag tycker deär en gym cpu.. snabb, sval och kan belastas mycket :) helt klart värd att prova :)
<orz> jag har hört blandat och många som var besvikna på prestandan då den presterade marginelt sämre än likvärdig sandy bridge
<orz> som lanserats mycket tidigare
<orz> dock har jag även läst att tekniken inte ska kunna användas optimalt i Win 7 och att det ska bättras i Win 8
<orz> har du testat både i Win 7 och Ubuntu och märkt någon skillnad crossplatform ?
<propus> orz: amd har gjort en miss.. visst är den slöare i vissa grejer.. men tänk så här.. när mangör flera saken samtidigså finns de power att hämta..
<orz> ah, spännande
<propus> orz: när jag kör alla kärnor på full load så ligger cpu tempen på ca 52-53 c.. de kallar jag låg temp med tanke på att de är 8 kärnor :)
<andol> På våra blade-servrar kan temperaturen sjunka i samband med att lasten ökar :)
<phnom> andol: Det är för att Blade är cool.
<orz> intressant, låter helt ologiskt :D
<phnom> propus: Så, den är långsam men den är bra på att göra flera saker långsamt? :D
<andol> orz: Att orsaken skulle vara att Blade är cool, eller själva fenomenet?
<phnom> orz: Nja, när lasten ökar så ökar ju efforten för att kyla grejerna.
<andol> phnom: Precis, vi har bladecentra med fläktar som först går igång vid en viss last. Innan den poletten trillade ner så vart det dock en viss WTF-faktor :)
<orz> tog lite tid innan jag insåg att fläktarna måste vara styrda från belastningsnivån och inte temperaturen
<orz> :P
<propus> phnom: den är långsam när de gäller enkel trådade grejer..
<orz> tunga enkeltrådade
<orz> *
<orz> ;D
<larsemil> hmm varför skulle det fungera med $var = new PDO; men inte med $this->var = new PDO;
<orz> är instansvariabeln public/package deklarerad ?
<orz> eller nvm
<orz> ska inte ha med saken att göra
<einand> larsemil: skall väl fungera utmärkt
<larsemil> ja det tycker jag med.
<orz> exakt
<orz> pastebin?
<einand> orz: vad får du för error?
<orz> antar att det var riktat mot larsemil?
<einand> larsemil: ast den måste vara innuti en klass, om du använder $this och deklarerat i den
<orz> ofc
<orz> $this är ju för att peka på instansvariabler
<einand> vem är det som har problmeet föresten larsemil eller orz ?
<larsemil> det är nog något annat
<einand> -709,00 kr
<einand> -709,00 kr
<einand> oj
<orz> einand: det är larsemil som har problemet, jag försöker bara hjälpa till
<phnom> pastefail? :P
<einand> flytta datorn med saker i paste och touchpad är inte bra
<einand> tja, nu fick alla reda på vad min mobiltelefonsräkning var denna månaden
<phnom> larsemil: Är det en statisk klass?
<phnom> einand: Jaha, jag trodde du försökte debitera kanalen pengar för supporten.
<einand> phnom: alltid ;)
<einand> en påbörjad halvtimme
<orz> einand: tråkigt om det varit saldo ;)
<einand> +9kr i internetavgift
<bittin> 709kr på en månad
<einand> orz: känns nästan som det är det, påväg in och skall köpa en systemkamera
<larsemil> phnom: nej inte en statisk klass. men det är något annat som är fel.
<bittin> jag gör max av med 200kr
<bittin> o då ringer jag ändå min flickvän i Tyskland
<einand> bittin: jag har sådant där fastpris, får ringa sms mms och data typ hur mycket jag vill
<einand> innom fairuse
<bittin> ah
<orz> larsemil: jag tar gärna en titt på koden om det är möjligt, inte för att jag kan lova att jag löser det
<bittin> jag brukar tanka mitt kontantkort med 150 eller 195kr
<einand> 200kr hade jag klarat mig typ en dag på
<bittin> och så drar jag 59kr varje månad för 2gig extra gratis surf
<einand> snackar säkert minst 5-6 timmar om dagen
<bittin> och surfar för 6/kr per dag
<einand> det är väl inte gratis surf, om du betalar 59kr
<bittin> som maxtaxa
<bittin> einand, nja fastpris då
<bittin> eller vad man ska kalla det
<einand> telenor har väl ett snyggt kontantkort, är väl 400 så får man ringa 50 timmar och fri data
<bittin> telesnor :(
<bittin> kör mest Skype, Facebook och Whatapps
<einand> alla operatörer är dåligt/bra beroende på vem man frågar
<bittin> Whatsapp
<bittin> iofs ringer jag inte folk så mycket
<bittin> ringer mest farsan eller morsan och tjejen på skype
<einand> få din bruk i tyskland att skypa
<bittin> einand, sa ju nyss att jag gjort det :
<bittin> :p
<einand> Fastpris Sverige kontant passar dig som vill ha ett kontantkort med maximal mobil frihet! Ladda kortet med 500 kr/mån så ringer, surfar, sms:ar och mms:ar du så mycket du vill inom Sverige - i 30 dagar.
<einand> fast jag gillar inte kontantkort, man vet aldrig hur länge den laddningen finns kvar
<bittin> jag gillar mitt Comviq Kontant
<bittin> står hur länge saker gäller om man slår *111#
<orz> jag klarar mig med 200:-/mån varav 99:- är för frisurf sedan ringer jag och smsar för ca 100:-/mån
<larsemil> orz: http://pastebin.com/H4HCFEEe
<bittin> brukar ladda på 150 eller 195kr per månad varav 59kr är frisurf
<bittin> och ringer och smsar för olika belopp varje månad
<bittin> men försöker inte bli jättefull och ringa folk i England längre
<orz> larsemil: vart blir felet ?
<larsemil> orz: jag vet inte, det som är problemet. Får inget error alls fast jag har slagit på error_reporting(E_ALL);
<larsemil> nu fick jag fram det.
<larsemil> jag kan inte serialisera ett pdo objekt. :/
<orz> ah, varför försöker du det ? ser inget pdo
<orz> vart försöker du det?*
<larsemil> orz: har en wrapper kring PDO. rad 49 skapar en ny pdo.
<orz> aha
 * bittin playing: http://www.discogs.com/Limahl-The-NeverEnding-Story-Special-12-Mix/release/257254
<orz> nu var det ett tag sedan jag pysslade med PHP men behöver du inte deklarera $this->db innan du lagrar någon i den?
<orz> trots allt anrop till en instansvariabel... tåls dock att nämna att mitt mordersmål är java
<orz> larsemil:
<larsemil> nej det funkar ändå.
<larsemil> problemet var att det itne går att serialisera pdo objekt
<larsemil> nu åka hem
<kodein> ja, ta mig hem till Vansbro
<madbear> kodein: är du flottig
<madbear> värdshuset flottaren, innan jag kom på vad det betydde tänkte jag att dom har flottig mat som fan
<kodein> madbear: jag har nog ätit där en gång i min ungdom, iaf
<madbear> va det flottigt?
<kodein> nä, inte särskilt
<kodein> men det var ju på 1800-talet det här
<madbear> simmat då?
<kodein> näpp
<orz> känns som jag missat en del av vansbros historia
<phnom> Kan man på något sätt få med $_FILES när man postar med $.post i jquery?
<nighter> Någon av er som har en ide om jag kör ubuntu i virtualbox på min jobb laptop. Host OS är windows 7. Ibland när hoppar ut till mitt host OS så är knapparna helt konstiga. Verkar som virtualbox pajar mapningen av tangentbordet
<nighter> någon som har någon ide vad det beror på och hur man kanske kan fixa?
<kodein> "helt konstiga" wat
<nighter> verkar bli tangentborts shotcuts
<nighter> nu lösten den sig igen av sig själv.
<nighter> är något med virtualbox.
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<realubot> nighter: Några har löst det genom att ta bort en fil som heter gidd.exe men vad gidd.exe är får du nog först kolla upp...
<nighter> Jag googla inte lika bra som dig hitta ingenting på mitt problem.
<realubot> nighter: "Holding down the "Windows key" while typing produces normal, correct results. "
<realubot> Fungerar det för dig?
<realubot> "The problem reported here disappeared after I disabled a Comcast-supplied application called gidd.exe, part of the "Constant Guard" security package they provided. "
<realubot> Det är knappast aktuellt för dig?
<realubot> "I found the pointer to the solution on the VirtualBox forum. For Windows 7: Click Run, enter "msconfig" without the quotes, go to the Startup tab, uncheck gidd.exe, and reboot. "
<realubot> nighter: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9026
<nighter> Kan testa nästa gång det händer! Den löste sig av sig själv just precis, vet inte varför. När det händer brukar jag behöva starta om burken för lösa problemet. Nu försvan problemet bara. Men det kommer säkert tillbaka.
<realubot> nighter: https://www.virtualbox.org/query?status=!closed&keywords=~keyboard
<realubot> Buggar med nyckelordet "keyboard".
<nighter> ok, tack.
<realubot> nighter: Du kanske hittar något som hjälper dig på vägen där. Jag var inte hur man löser problemet.
<nighter> Lugnt, de är ingen support kanal de här? tror ja iaf. Slängde mest ut frågan ifall någon kände igen sig.
<realubot> "Internetuppkopplingen för flera länder i östra Afrika har försämrats kraftigt sedan ett fartyg råkat kapa av fiberoptik-kablarna som levererar uppkopplingen med sitt ankare."
<realubot> Internet är ju känsligt om någon sätter in attacken på ett speciellt ställe.
<realubot> nighter: Prova #vbox
<realubot> Det är en officiell supportkanal för Virtualbox här på Freenode.
<kodein> realubot: synd att det inte var nigeria som drabbas
<johanbr> realubot, den stora nyheten måste ju vara att fiberkablarna på nåt sätt använder ett ankare för länken
<derfian> nighter: kolla om utdata från xmodmap -pm ser korrekt ut.
<derfian> jag brukar ha problem med att vmware äter upp mitt modifier table. det är lite frustrerande att bli av med ctrl/alt/shift osv...
<derfian> ah, nevermind. det var linux i virtualbox på windows, inte tvärtom.
<kodein> mmmm, windowssupport
<bittin> dyrt att börja samla på vinyler har köpt 11 vinyler för 550kr igår och idag
<realubot> kodein: Tänker du på nigeriabrev eller har du något emot just Nigeria?
<realubot> johanbr: Hahaha
<realubot> Syftningsfel.
<realubot> Roligt. :)
<bittin> Mob 47 (även skrivet MOB 47), är ett svenskt hardcorepunkband från Täby, Stockholm, visste inte att dom var härifrån
<realubot> Är du punkare bittin?
<bittin> realubot, nja lyssnar på allt möjligt
<kodein> realubot: ja
<Mindlight> Hej alla... är detta "rätt" kanal om man har problem med Ubuntu 11.10? Ny PC och frysning vid uppstart på USB-stickan oavsett om jag väljer installera eller boota livemiljön.... någon?
 * bittin ska strax iväg o se Raymond & Maria 
 * realubot trodde Raymond och Maria hade kastat in handduken.
<bittin> realubot, tydligen inte eftersom dom har releasefest för deras nya skiva ikväll :p
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<swecarp> gokväll alla tuxare
<phnom> kväller
<realubot> God jul.
<realubot> Typ.
<realubot> God kväll herr swecarp.
<swecarp> gokväll realubot
<phnom> :(
<swecarp> realubot:  är du fortfarande kanalens tarzan
<swecarp> phnom:  vad är det
<realubot> "Processortillverkaren Intel, som tillverkar processer till de flesta av världens datorer, flyttar nu sent om sider in i de smarta mobilerna."
<realubot> phnom: Vad surar du för?
<realubot> swecarp: I'll always be.
<phnom> Klockan är kväll och jag måste plugga.
<realubot> Tarzan of #ubuntu-se.
<phnom>  /whine
<realubot> phnom: Hoppa av skolan istället. Det gjorde jag.
<swecarp> realubot:  har ett problem kör dubla skärmar i kubuntu men det ser inte ut som jag vill
<realubot> swecarp: Vad är problemet då? Hur ser det ut och hur vill du att det ska se ut?
<realubot> phnom: Vad är det du pluggar nu igen?
<phnom> o0 http://www.swedroid.se/hands-on-med-asus-padfone-mwc-2012/
<swecarp> http://imgur.com/yddOM
<phnom> realubot: Känns lite dumt att hoppa av när man i princip är klar :P
<MrMind> hej, någon som vet hur man i php kan få ett värde som en funktion retunrar till en variable?
<MrMind> $id = funktion(); gör ju bara funktionen till en variable
<phnom> Que? Det där funkar väl alldeles utmärkt?
<MrMind> alltså, jag har en loop som generar ett visst antal buttons med name="the_id();" sen när jag vill kolla vilka knappar som är nedtrycka funkar inte $id = the_id(); if($_POST['$id'])
<MrMind> om du förstår vad jag menar
<andol> MrMind: Hur skulle du annars vilja ha det? Exempel med pseudokod?
<andol> MrMind: ^^ ...och det där skrev jag innan jag såg dit förtydligande.
<phnom> MrMind: pastebin?
<MrMind> hehe, ska försöka vara tydlig. jag har ett formulär med två stycken olika knappar. båda knapparna får sitt namn (name=) från en funktion som heter the_id();. det jag sedan vill göra är att kolla vilken av knapparna som är nedtryckt med $_POST[]. $_POST[the_id();] funkar så klart inte och inte heller att göra om the_id(); till en variable
<MrMind> jag vill alltså få värdet som the_id(); retunenerar (två siffrigt tal, typ 15) till en variable man kan stoppa in i $_POST
<phnom> Hur sätter du name? Och har du kollat så att the_id returnerar rätt?
<MrMind> jag sätter name med name="<?php the_id(); ?>"
<MrMind> och the_id retunerar rätt :)
<MrMind> glömde säga att the_id(); funktionen automatiskt skriver ut värdet
<MrMind> så om jag bara skriver <?php the_id(); ?> skrivs värdet ut
<phnom> Prova att skriva ut $_POST med print_r, skulle gissa att den sätter $_POST["5"] men du försöker få ut $_POST[5], eller nåt sånt.
<MrMind> ska testa
<MrMind> eller hur menar du, hehe?
<phnom> print_r($_POST)
<MrMind> Array ( [16] => )
<MrMind> är vad jag får
<phnom> och 16 är ditt id?
<MrMind> yep
<MrMind> och den andra retunerar Array ( [28] => )
<phnom> Då får du ju ut rätt, hur kollar du vilken knapp som är tryckt?
<MrMind> det är det som är problemet... lyckas inte göra det
<MrMind> $_POST[the_id();]
<phnom> isset($_POST[the_id()]
<MrMind> funkar självklart inte
<phnom> )
<MrMind> ah okey
<MrMind> ska testa
<MrMind> nope, funkar inte
<MrMind> men the_id() innehåller ju något echo statment, kan inte det vara problemet?
<phnom> Jo, du behöver ju göra return $id i den för att kunna göra $id = the_id();
<MrMind> det som är grejen tror jag... är en inbygg funktion i wordpress, kan inte modifiera den
<phnom> Hitta en funktion som returnerar istället för att echoa då, det måste ju gå att få ut ett id på något annat sätt.
<MrMind> okej, tack :)
<JoonasKarjalaine> Hej alla
<phnom> Haj
<JoonasKarjalaine> Kärleken är ett mirakel som besegrar allt
<JoonasKarjalaine> Kärleken är den första atombomben
<JoonasKarjalaine> Kvinnan är det första könet. Glömm nu inte det
<JoonasKarjalaine> Om kvinnan säger nej till mannens säd i 60 år så dör mänskligheten ut.
<JoonasKarjalaine> Kärleken, vilken kraft, vilken styrka
<phnom> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Silasle> Är ranelid  så hemsk? ;)
<phnom> ?
<Silasle> Det där var väl ranelids melodifestival-låt
<phnom> Inte en aning, trodde det var den religiösa spammaren som slog till igen.
<Philip5> JoonasKarjalaine: kanske inte det första man börjar rabbla i en ubuntukanal bland folk man inte känner?!?!
<Silasle> Nästan lika illa som religiös spam :p
<Philip5> nästan
<JoonasKarjalaine> Nu kommer kärleken. Nu kommer armén. Nu kommer soldaterna.
<JoonasKarjalaine> WOW WOW WOW OJOJOJOJOJOJ
<JoonasKarjalaine> JA! JA!
 * niklaswe njuter av spotyxbmc2
<Philip5> JoonasKarjalaine: räcker nu med ranelid
<JoonasKarjalaine> Gillar ni Ranelid?
<realubot> Vad är det för cooling som har fått Google att ranka bilder på Reinfeldt med texten Heroin dealer högt i Googles bildsök.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Eller om man söker på hans son Gustaf Reinfeldt så får man upp ännu fler.
<JoonasKarjalaine> Ranelid rocks, heh heh. Good night guys
<Silasle> Intressant blogg som dom där bilderna ligger på...
<phnom> lolwtf
<joel135> hur lång tid brukar det ta att installera 2,5GiB paket? installerar sen en timme tillbaka och vill stänga av datorn snart
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<Philip5> inte vi som är lite hängiga då??
<Ezim> :) har man precis kommit in i en diskussion? Philip5 vs ??
<Philip5> nope
<Ezim> tråkiga ni är
<Philip5> var faktiskt till dig som diskriminerar oss hängiga
<Philip5> :(
<Ezim> Philip5, varför hängig? strul med systemkameran eller bilder du tagit som ej blivit så bra som du hade hoppats?
<Philip5> nä bara för att jag blir diskriminerad. sånt gör ju ingen glad
<Ezim> okej kanalen verkar vara deppig. upp med stämningen. :)
<Philip5> kom nyss in en galning som rabblade ranelid-skit
<_Trullo> alla jobbar på transcom här
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du är ju guru. du är den sista som blir diskriminering.
<phnom> _Trullo: Nej
<MrMind> phnom: fanns en funktion som retunerade värdet, funkar perfekt nu!
<phnom> MrMind: Wohoo!
<MrMind> hehe, riktigt gött
<Ezim> Philip5, var hade du gjort av kguru swecarp?
<phnom> I keep him in my closet.
<realubot> Ezim: HAr du några bra Ubuntu-bloggar/länkar?
<haffe> Har vi några PHPgurus här?
<Ezim> realubot, jag länkade dom främsta i din tråd.
<phnom> haffe: Jag är ingen guru, men jag har utsatts för det rätt frekvent den senaste tiden.
<Philip5> kodein: ping!
<haffe> Jag funderar på om det finns någon plugin som kan använda SQL för autentisiering och hantera att olika användare har tillgång till olika kataloger.
<realubot> Ezim: Ok, danke.
<Philip5> haffe: är det inte just det ldap gör? fast med egen databas
<Ezim> realubot, något särskilt du är ute efter?
<realubot> Nope. :)
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihäg alla bara.
<Ezim> realubot, finns nog fler än de jag nämnt.
<Ezim> jag följer inte så många längre.
<Ezim> omgubuntu/webupd8 är väl de buntu inriktade jag följer mest
<Ezim> annars är det mest blandat
<Ezim> realubot, har du märkt att folk verkar vara rädd för buggrapportera.
<Ezim> tycker det är lite synd
<Ezim> antingen att de tycker det är svårt eller anser regga sig är det jobbiga
<Ezim> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/android-x86-40-rc1-released-android-ice.html
<Silasle> Det blir ju inte direkt full fart när man rapporterar en bugg i ubuntu :p
<haffe> Philip5: Fast jag vill koppla det till en databas som redan finns.
<Ezim> Silasle, ja, det verkar ha blivit lite sämre respons jämfört med förr.
<Ezim> intressant android på laptopen. hmm undrar hur det kommer vara.
<Ezim> Silasle, kör du själv ubuntu?
<Silasle> Jepp, kanske 80% av tiden :)
<Ezim> Silasle, okej, du spelar resten av tiden :) antar jag.
<realubot> Ezim: Det kanske behöve en VÄLDIGT pedagogisk guide.
<Ezim> dvs dual-bootare. :)?
<realubot> Ezim: Typ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUIDIzz35f0
<Silasle> Nja, men photoshop och lita andra grejer kan vara bra att köra direkt i windows. Och då fastnar man kanske i W7 någon dag utan att starta om igen :p
<Ezim> realubot, kan vara värt lägga upp.
<Ezim> Silasle, okej. äldre photoshop ska tydligen fungera i wine.
<Ezim> har du testat?
<phnom> Silasle: virtualbox :)
<Silasle> Virtualbox funkar i och för sig fint, men blir helt enkelt lite bökigare
<Ezim> Silasle, på vilket sätt?
<realubot> Ezim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU_dUZaB8fU
<Ezim> du kan ju skapa mapp där dina sparade filer i virtualbox lätt kan kommas åt i ubuntu och vice versa.
<realubot> Den är nog bättre eftersom den handlar om ubuntu-bug men det är dålig kvalité.
<realubot> Detta är något för Ubuntus screencast-grupp att syssla med. :)
<Ezim> realubot, tror videoklipp kan vara lättare än massa text.
<Ezim> lägg upp om du vill
<Silasle> Ezim: Behövs nog inte ens då filerna ligger på en NAS (som kör ubuntu :) )
<Ezim> Silasle, okej :).
<phnom> Silasle: Tycker det är bra mycket smidigare än att behöva starta om :P
<Silasle> Annars så har ubuntu lyckats få det mesta att fungera, inte som för några är sedan ;)
<Silasle> phnom: Får väl testa att lägga in mina piratkopior i Virtualbox igen, och kolla om prestandan blir ok
<Ezim>  piratkopior :P. sådant skrivs inte här öppet. (skämtar).
<Silasle> FRA har väl inte börjat övervaka all irc-trafik än? ;)
<haffe> Undrar hur nyttigt det var att kliva upp vid 06.00 imorse och räna.
<Ezim> Silasle, :) loggarna är ju offentliga.
<phnom> FRA övervakar väl all trafik?
<Silasle> phnom: Det har de nog inte resurser till
<phnom> Eh, s/all/all sorts/ menade jag ^^ Sen tar de ju det de har kapacitet till helt enkelt.
<Silasle> Snart får man väl skaffa VPN för att få lite frihet :(
<swecarp> hej alla kubuntu fanhtaster
<Ezim> ya mama: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImhN6-9KLTY
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, tjenis guru.
<phnom> Silasle: Tror knappast dina bilder på lolcats slår ut på deras filter :P
<Ezim> märkte att en forum har tagit bort mina inlägg och stängt av mig från tråden. hmm......
<swecarp> Ezim:  hur är det min läljunge
<Silasle> phnom: Diverse spel, operativsystem, program, filmer... Nåja, inte så stor risk men ändå :)
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra kära guru.
<phnom> Silasle: Fast FRA koncentrerar sig ju på terrorism väl? Och dessutom så skulle man ju hypotetiskt köra så mycket man kan krypterat än då.
<Ezim> phnom, vem är terrorist och vad är terrorism?
<Ezim> det finns ingen enhetlig definition av "terrorism".
<Silasle> De ska väl det, men man vet aldrig, de brukar knappast bara göra det de själva säger sig göra :p
<swecarp> Ezim:  gör den slöa någon nytta
<phnom> Ezim: http://www.svenskaakademien.se/svenska_spraket/svenska_akademiens_ordlista/saol_pa_natet/ordlista
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har inte märkt att han gjort något på ett tag. han har dock varit snäll mot :) itmannen och knådat ihop piratplay
<Ezim> phnom, :) jag har läst en hel del om "terrorism". återigen du får jätte gärna bevisa mig om det finns en definition. :)
<Silasle> "terrorisera-injaga skräck hos" Vad händer om jag skrämmer de som "äger" mjukvaran?
<phnom> Ezim: Tycker saols definition på terror duger gott, "[skräckinjagande] våldsmetoder använda i politiskt syfte".
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du får försöka få Philip5 besöka kubuntu-dev som du gör :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  då har ha gjort lite nytta
<swecarp> ezim en bild för dig http://imgur.com/6sPv7
<Ezim> phnom, :) vad du "tycker" är i det här avseendet ej viktigt. även om jag har stor respekt för dig som person.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) gullig bild. har du gimpat? :)
<swecarp> ja han behövs i utvecklingen av kubuntu  och andra delar
<swecarp> Ezim:  nej hittade på nätet
<phnom> Ezim: Aight, s/terrorism/terror/ :P
<Ezim> phnom, min poäng är att det inte finns en definition som man är överens om.
<phnom> Ezim: vet inte vilka "man" är i det här fallet, men terror finns definierat av SAOL och det är den definitionen jag åsyftar.
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, jag försökt få honom besöka kanalen.
<Ezim> han vägrar.
<Ezim> phnom, följer den intellektuella eliten och världens stater samma definition som den SAOL tar upp?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) Philip5 kommer nog vara gurun som vill gå sin egna väg. även om det innebär att kubuntu nog skulle behöva hans tjänster ännu mer.
<Ezim> swecarp, :)hoppas Philip5 får skuldkänslor. :P
<phnom> Ezim: Spelar det någon roll? Om jag har tydliggjort vilken definition jag använder så räcker väl det?
<Ezim> phnom, :) okej, du förstod nog inte min poäng.
<swecarp> det stämmer Ezim  han är en riktig guru som du säger kanske gör en egen omarbetad kubuntu dist
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 gör en egen dist? det hade allt varit något. tror nog vi lär se grisar flyga innan något sådant händer :).
<Ezim> Silasle, :) problem med uppkopplingen?
<phnom> Ezim: Vem är "du" och vad är "poäng"? ;) Bara för att någon annan inte är överens med min definition så innebär ju inte det att det är fel att använda den. Det är ju som att jag skulle definiera en byte till 7 bitar, och sen kan ingen använda byte längre för att det är tvetydigt.
<phnom> (Bara för att styra det mot topic igen ;)
<Silasle> Nä, men opera betan i linux verkar inte vara någon höjdare vad gäller stabilitet :p
<swecarp> :-)
<Silasle> Uppkoplingen är utmärkt, fiber funkar alltid ;)
<Ezim> phnom, jag har förstått att du använder SAOL definition. Det är inte samma sak för gemene man/kvinna. Ja något så känsligt som "terrorism"/"terror"/"terrorist" känns som det bör vara begrepp som man är "överens" och inte något som vem som helst får def. efter egen önskan.
<Ezim> Silasle, :) varför kör du betan?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) har du märkt hur gurun har dragit sig tillbaks? kanske ger han efter :=).
<Silasle> För skojs skull. Har kört deras snapshots i flera år och det är alltid kul att få lite nya härliga funktioner direkt. Lite buggar kan man väl leva med ;)
<Ezim> Silasle, jag gillar opera. norrmännen är duktig. :)
<Silasle> Då är vi två :D
<Ezim> Silasle, tror opera är omtyckt. synd att den inte är lika populär.
<phnom> Ezim: Isåfall kan man ju inte uttrycka sig om någonting, eftersom det inte finns mycket som alla är överens om. Och det är ju därför det finns institutioner (SAOL, NE, wiktionary w/e) som har definitioner av begrepp.
<Ezim> komplett webbläsare. det jag stör mig på är dock typsnitten som "suger" i opera.
<swecarp> Ezim:  han gör inte mycket väsen av sig för att sprida sin lära
<Silasle> Men lite som med ubuntu och windows, någon gång ibland så kör man chrom(ium) :|
<Ezim> med foxen är den fin.
<Silasle> Typsnitten har väl funkat länge nu?
<Ezim> phnom, nja, tar du inte i nu?
<Ezim> Silasle, för mig ser i alla operas typsnitt riktigt dålig ut.
<phnom> Ezim: Det beror på hur du definierar "tar i" :D
<Silasle> Ezim: Menar du själva UI eller i webbsidorna?
<Ezim> Silasle, webbsidorna.
<Ezim> phnom, :).
<Ezim> Silasle, hmm. senaste stabila körde igång den. det ser bra ut.
<phnom> Ezim: Det här var trevligt, men nu ska jag ta och sova lite så jag orkar begagna min hjärna imorgon också. :)
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshotfont.png
<Ezim> så jag tar tillbaks det. nu är det bara chrome(-ium) där webbsidor ser förjävligt ut.
<phnom> Så nu ska jag gå och terrorisera min flickvän istället. Hejsvejs. ;)
<Silasle> Ser inge större skillnad ;)
<Silasle> phnom: Lycka till, men ta inte den hårda definitionen av terrorisera :p
<Ezim> phnom, tönt :).
<Ezim> Silasle, testa chromium. du kommer märka där ser webbsidornas typsnitt dåligt ut.
<Ezim> Silasle, kör mest foxen och använder opera som backup webbläsare.
<Silasle> Den högra i screenshoten var chromium
<swecarp> Ezim:  opera ligger väl inte i snaptiken
<orz> backupläsare ?
<Ezim> swecarp, stämmer. drar man ner .deb filen från deras hemsida.
<Ezim> lägger de sedan automagisk upp repo
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> ezim foxen är bra har använt den i många år nu både i win och kubuntu
<orz> automagiska <3
<Ezim> Silasle, :) sidorna du besöker verkar ej göra större skillnad.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kommer betan i nästa vecka
<Silasle> Ezim: Säg nån som blir fel
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kör ej betor av webbläsare.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag menade kubuntun
<Ezim> swecarp, jaha det stämmer kguru :).
<swecarp> bra då vet jag kanske testar betan
<Ezim> Silasle, opera var förr min favorit webbläsare. under en period tyckte jag den gick ner sig.
<Ezim> då blev det foxen och man har sedan dess använt foxen som 1 webbläsare
<Silasle> Du får väl ge den en chans i nån vecka :)
<Ezim> Silasle, vet du hur man får bokmärk-menyn hamna likt chrome
<Ezim> ?
<Silasle> Med firefox så behöver man ju extentions för allt, dessutom är den seg :(
<Silasle> Bookmark-menyn?
<kodein> Philip5: pong
<Ezim> Silasle, ska lägga upp bilder för förklara.
<Silasle> Ok, använder inte bookmarks, bara speed dial
<orz> Asus PadFone, vad ska man egentligen tycka om en sådan sak? x_X
<Ezim> Silasle, http://imgur.com/G10YR
<Silasle> Var har du bookmarks dä?
<Silasle> *där
<Ezim> Silasle, ser du "mappen" till höger.
<Silasle> Ok, ska kolla tror det finns ett sätt
<Ezim> http://imgur.com/fkdDH (här kanske du märker tydliga med chrome).
<Silasle> Annars kan du bara trycka F4 och välja bookmark-menyn, så kommer den varje gång du trycker F4 eller den där lilla pilen nere till vänster
<Ezim> Silasle, :) ju jag vet. dock ej det jag söker.
<Ezim> sedan hur får man startsidan hamna som foxen/chrome?
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-27%2022%3A06%3A11.png
<Silasle> Den där stjärnan öppnar en meny med dina bookmarks. Så du vill ha det?
<Silasle> Shift+F12>Buttons>Browser>Dra knappen dit den ska
<Silasle> Ezim: Hur vill du ha startsidan?
<Ezim> Silasle, fungera ej.
<Silasle> Nähä? Får du inte dit knappen?
<Ezim> nice nu fick jag till det med startsidan.
<Ezim> nu ska jag försöka få till det med bokmärken :)
<Ezim> thx
<Silasle> Hur har du startsidan? Speed dial är ju något av det bästa som hänt webbläsare  :D
<Ezim> Silasle, http://imgur.com/i9way
<Ezim> så gillar jag ha det
<Silasle> Äh, varför ska du ha google på startsidan?
<Ezim> Silasle, :) gammal vana.
<Ezim> Silasle, det enda som saknas är bokmärken. lätt sett komma åt det än tangentkomb.
<Silasle> Inte lärt dig att adressfältet söker på google också? ;)
<Silasle> Opera-menyn och apperance
<Ezim> Silasle, jepp :). jag gillar dock att startsidan visas direkt när jag öppnar en webbläsare.
<Silasle> Kör som du vill
<Ezim> Silasle, vet du hur jag fixar bokmärksgrejen?
<Silasle> Gå in på menyn och öppna appearance
<Silasle> Sen buttons, sen Browser-kategorin och sen drar du dit bookmarks-knappen
<Silasle> Om jag ens fattat vad du vill ha ;)
<lilleman72> ngn här som vet var man kan få en stream utan avbrott på BB utan betalning? :P
<Ezim> Silasle, grande nu har jag fått den dit.
<Silasle> Funkar som det ska?
<Ezim> Silasle, fungerar prima.
<Silasle> :)
<Ezim> Silasle, hoppas bara opera kommer stödja chrome flash plugin i framtiden.
<Ezim> annars blir det svårt köra den som nr 1
<Silasle> Om någon stödjer det mer än chrome så blir det troligen opera
<Amoz> och lynx!
<Silasle> De brukar gilla nya tekniker, typ Webgl, WebM, HTML5
<Ezim> Silasle, hoppas det. annars kan man säkerligen :) fixa det genom kommando trixande.
<Silasle> Vi får väl se, vanliga flash blir nog kvar ett litet tag till
<Silasle> Två tipps om du ska använda opera fullt ut. IRC-klienten är riktigt najs, och opera link är bra att ha om man använder flera datorer eller mobiler :)
<Ezim> Silasle, jepp, men vem vill ha 11.2 i flera år? :)
<Silasle> Vem vill ha flash?
<Ezim> Silasle, jaså har de bra irc-klient?
<Ezim> :) kanske ej behöver xchat.
<Silasle> Den känns enklare än Xchat, men jag saknar ändå inget :)
<Ezim> Silasle, vart hittar man den?
<Silasle> I menyn och sen "mail and chat ..."
<Silasle> Vad använder folk för mobilwebbläsare?
<Ezim> Silasle, hittar ej.
 * markus blir hellre jagad av vargar
<Silasle> Fixar en screenshot
<Ezim> Silasle, jaha nu hitta jag.
<Ezim> :) svenska och engelskan är ej samma
<Philip5> swecarp: ping!
<swecarp> Philip5:  pong
<Philip5> swecarp: hur har det gått med översättandet?
<Silasle> Fina svenska översättningar igen :p
<Ezim> Silasle, :). kommer nog köra opera någon vecka.
<Silasle> Opera borde ju kunna svenska, de har ett kontor här i närheten.
<swecarp> Philip5:  inget i dag har jobbat kom heem och var trött
<Ezim> får se vad jag tycker. om man nu går tillbaks till foxen eller inte.
<Silasle> Gör det :)
<Ezim> :) jag har dock foxen/chrome/opera alltid installerad hos mig.
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, ja du har ju tid på dig :)
<Enemtee> mycket skönare att ha flera olika webbläsare att välja på
<Silasle> Det mesta går ju att ändra också, så man kan ju få det lite som man vill
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag kommer nog att behöva lite hjälp med vissa delar
<HakanS> Ezim: Hejsan.
<Ezim> HakanS, tjenis HakanS :).
<Philip5> swecarp: ska vi testa om du är tillräcklig fotonerd för att se humorn i det här klippet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFoi9hK883c
<Philip5> :D
<Ezim> HakanS, grannbyn :) verkar ej gilla mig.
<HakanS> Ezim: Nej jag såg att du hade en diskussion med Exton.
<Ezim> Silasle, dock ska jag vara ärlig operas GUI har generellt varit den bästa av.
<Ezim> HakanS, nja, det stör mig inte.
<HakanS> De andra gick emot dig som en man.
<Ezim> de tar bort mina inlägg
<Ezim> och spärrar mig från olika sektioner
<Ezim> HakanS, :) gick emot mig som män?
<Silasle> Opera och chrome :)
<HakanS> .. Som EN man.
<HakanS> Har du sett min diskussion med Exton?
<Ezim> HakanS, hmm jag kommentera exton nya kärna.
<HakanS> Samma här.
<Ezim> verkar som han är ubuntu.se moderator så det kan vara han som tagit bort mina inlägg
<Ezim> han verkar inte begripa när man ändå vill han vill
<swecarp> Philip5:  här är en annat bra klipp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMuNkI1_n0I
<Ezim> känns som man upprepar sig hela tiden.
<Ezim> HakanS, jag har aldrig sett era diskussioner. dock har jag förstått att han stör många.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tål dom inte kretik
<Ezim> swecarp, verkar så.
<HakanS> Ezim: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3801
<Ezim> även när jag poängterar att min syfte är hjälpa och ingen penismätartävling
<Silasle> swecarp: Fin reklam ;)
<swecarp> Silasle:  ja är den inte
<Ezim> HakanS, problemet med exton är att han inte använder linux som sin huvudsystem.
<Ezim> det är mer ett hobby
<Ezim> just därför verkan han inte begripa saker och ting riktigt
<Ezim> hade han varit mer påläst hade han vetat att kernel 3.2 har fått en hel del kritik
<Ezim> sedan när man berör brister med hans kärnor tolkar andra det som jag försöker påpeka att jag är bättre
<Ezim> jag har påpekat saker för honom flertal gånger och ännu fattar han inte
<Ezim> hel del som testat hans kärnor som kör drivrutiner för grafikkort som är blob som ubuntu erbjuder är patchade för specifik kärna
<Ezim> när man sedan uppgraderar till nya som hans kommer de sluta fungera
<Ezim> han trodde att han hade löst detta.
<Ezim> då han inte fattar varför hans egna kärna inte har något med saken och göra
<Amoz> vad är ens meningen att använda "hans" kärnor jfrt med mainline här http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<Ezim> Amoz, inget. senast jag testa hans kärna var skillnaden noll.
<Ezim> Amoz, för vara helt ärlig så litar jag på kärnorna från mainline av ubuntu gänget än hans kunskaper.
<Ezim> även om jag låter taskig
<Ezim> Amoz, enda han har lagt till av det jag sett med hans nya kärna är byggskript.
<Ezim> inget mer.
<Amoz> byggskript?
<Ezim> Amoz, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.7-precise/
<HakanS> Samtidigt är det ju en klar nackdel att kärnan inte uppdateras automatiskt om man lägger in den via en deb-fil.
<Ezim> kolla på patcharna
<Ezim> lägger man till dessa får man 3 .deb paket
<Ezim> innan det hade hans kärnor 2 .deb filer
<Ezim> HakanS, detta stör mig inte.
<Ezim> det som stör mig mest är att hans information inte är riktig
<Ezim> :( sedan ubuntu way och att det är samma som ubuntu kärnor får jag frispel
<Ezim> han förstår nog inte hur mycket ubuntu-kernel teamet backportar från nyare kärnor till de äldre
<Amoz> "A better kernel"
<Amoz> vad har han gjort med den som är bättre?
<Ezim> samt alla buggfixar man fixar.
<Amoz> http://extonlinux.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/a-better-ubuntu-kernel/
<Ezim> Amoz, jag har frågat och svaret har ej kommit.
<Amoz> låt honom hållas då
<Ezim> Amoz, problemet blir att hans kärnor kan skapa problem mer än nytta.
<Ezim> han måste komma med rätt information
<Ezim> kärnan är så viktig del av linux desktop os.
<Amoz> det får han stå till svars för, du kan inte vara polis åt alla "Extons" där ute =)
<Ezim> Amoz, sant. dock skadas ju linux som desktop på det.
<HakanS> Men att gå ut och säga till ubuntu-nybörjare att det inte är så noga att man uppdaterar kärnan när det kommer säkerhetsuppdateringar. Det stör mig.
<Ezim> jag bryr mig inte om han som person
<Ezim> HakanS, ja det är sant. som sagt han behöver följa kernel release.
<Amoz> Ezim, jo tyvärr skadas det kanske lite. Frågan är dock hur många som verkligen använder hans kärnor, sett till antal följare på twitter P
<Amoz> :P
<Ezim> Amoz, jag har ej twitter eller följer sådant.
<Ezim> bara :) någon/någras.
<Amoz> du behöver inte twitter för att se hur många följare han har
<Amoz> men ge honom ingen uppmärksamhet som han inte förtjänar
<Ezim> Amoz, okej. som sagt ej intresserad av honom som person. då min kritik gentemot honom inte är på personlig plan.
<Ezim> Amoz, :( någon måste väl säga kejsarren är naken? :P
<Amoz> måste o måste
<Amoz> alla andra ser det också :)
<Amoz> men ingen vågar säga något
<Ezim> HakanS, jag håller med din kritik.
<Ezim> HakanS, en sak till det är inte bara "byta" kärna från hans och en ubuntu kärna.
<Ezim> som han skriver. vilket han också inte begriper.
<Ezim> nåja Amoz har nog rätt.
<Ezim> kanske ej värt ge honom luft
<HakanS> Ezim: Vad är det han inte tar upp ang. bytet?
<Ezim> HakanS, du kan se hans tidigare poster http://linux.exton.net/blog
<Ezim> om tidigare poster om sina kärnor
<swecarp> som nybörjare så är det nog inte så lätt att förstå att hans dist inte är tillräkligt bra och vad jag förstår säker
<Ezim> "Min" kernel 3.2.0-17-mex är nu (definitivt) kompilerad precis på samma sätt som alla officiella ubuntukärnor. D v s The Ubuntu Way. Om så inte var fallet skulle den inte fungera i ett Ubuntu-system.
<Ezim> :) detta är nog det roligaste.
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> HakanS, jag har frågat honom vart han har hämtat patcharna. om hans kärnor han delar är signerade.
<Ezim> han ignorerar det totalt
<swecarp> jag kan tänka mig att köra beta version av kända distar men testa en helt okänd dist nej tack
<Ezim> swecarp, han gör remix. det är inte samma sak som okänd dist.
<Ezim> hans distar har jag aldrig testat
<Ezim> det är :) hans kärnor vi diskuterar här just nu
<swecarp> ok remix då men är inte mint en remix men den skall ju vara riktigt bra vad jag har läst
<Amoz> försök få honom att fixa det till ett PPA
<Amoz> då måste han signera och greja. Hade varit kul o se honom lyckas med det
<Ezim> Amoz, +1. då måste han signa gpl. det lär han inte göra.
<Ezim> extra arbete med ppa.
<Ezim> :)
<Amoz> han får allt kompilerat "the real ubuntu way"
<Ezim> Amoz, exakt :).
<Amoz> nu sitter han bara och kompilerar lokalt med pbuilder antar jag
<Amoz> och det är verkligen läskigt
<Ezim> Amoz, nej inte ens det.
<Amoz> inte?
<Amoz> hur gör han då?
<swecarp> Ezim:  kan inte du hjälpa honom med ppa  :-)
<swecarp> hehe
<Ezim> Amoz, nej. han påstår att han bygger från git.
<Ezim> men jag tvivlar.
<Amoz> Ezim, det ser ut som han bygger med pbuilder eftersom versionerna är lite inofficiella =)
<Amoz> möjligtvis använder han det där programmet ... vad det nu heter. Kernelbyggaren
<Ezim> Amoz, nja, pbuilder tvivlar jag på. han kör nog fakeroot.
<Philip5> swecarp: ja den var rätt kul faktiskt
<Ezim> Philip5, du skärmde iväg swecarp. :(
<Philip5> tydligen
<Ezim> itmannen, tjena.
<Philip5> plus att han skrev ett pm precis innan han försvann
<Philip5> han tordes väl inte vänta på svaret
<itmannen> Ezim,  Godafton i stugan
<Ezim> Philip5, hmm han återkommer nog.
<Ezim> säkert ärenden hemma
<Ezim> itmannen, allt väl?
<itmannen> GötaPetter vilken tid det tar att scanna mitt bildarkiv med DigiKam
<Ezim> Philip5, :) har tydligen hjälpt dig.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tack bra. Till mångas förtret :)
<Philip5> hjälpt mig?
<Ezim> Philip5, menar att du hjälpte itmannen med piratplay.
<Philip5> aha, jo
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag är ytters tacksam
<Ezim> itmannen, ibland har Philip5 sina fina stunder :).
<Philip5> itmannen: men använder du programmet något då? jag fastnade aldrig för det
<itmannen> Ezim,  Och det bästa är att han inte skryter om sina bedrifter :)
<Philip5> vem gör det?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jodå. Jag laddar hem lite smått
<Ezim> itmannen, Philip5 är en snäll guru.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag vet
<Ezim> itmannen, försöker få honom knåda för :) kubuntu. men han är envis jäkel.
<Ezim> itmannen, tänker du på exton? :)
<itmannen> Ezim,  Det gör han rätt i
<Philip5> Ezim: jag är ju bara lat... det vet du :D
<itmannen> Ezim,  Exton. Näää. varför tror du det ?
<Ezim> Philip5, du är inte alls lat. du har blivit "lat" för jag är på dig. :P
<Ezim> itmannen, :) något som jag trodde.
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> Ezim,  Inte då. jag tjatar om philip
<Ezim> itmannen, Philip5 brukar väl inte skryta?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Hm
<Philip5> jag har ju aldrig förärats att få leka med den beryktade exton
<Ezim> itmannen, Philip5 är nog bland de väldigt få som kan mycket men ej gör samma ljud av sig.
<Philip5> jag brukar aldrig säga att jag är bäst... jag säger bara att kde rules! :D
<itmannen> Ezim,  Men det är mest på skoj
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vad skrev du igår då till mig :)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du borde kanske borde förklara för honom. Mina ord biter inte på honom :P.
<Philip5> jag orkar inte lägga energi på sånt
<Ezim> itmannen, enda Philip5 skryter är om är KDE och det har han rätt i. .... :P
<itmannen> Nu har scanningen fastnat på 74 % hur länge som helst
<Ezim> itmannen, det är för att du ej kör kde :P.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Hm. Visst :) Men han har rätt att skryta lite
<Ezim> itmannen, kde rules... :P
<Ezim> Philip5, eller hur? :)
<Amoz> gnomeshell rules! <3
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jaja. Sluta tjata nu
<Ezim> itmannen, :P envisa gnomare.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Helt rätt
<Ezim> Amoz, nee. inte enligt ati-användare :P.
<Philip5> itmannen: låter jobbigt om den tar sådan tid men ett tag kan det ju faktiskt ta
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men nu har det stått still på 74 % i 1 timme
<Philip5> itmannen: låter inte rätt
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä precis vad jag tror.
<Philip5> itmannen: tidigare så har den kunnat fastna eller krascha om den stöter på mediaformat som den inte känner till. är det en nyare version så borde sånt vara fixat
<Ezim> itmannen, du kan ju testa showtell eller vad den heter.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Nä för simpelt. Då kör jag heller Gimp
<Philip5> digikam är najs
<Ezim> itmannen, jaha du använder digikam för redigering och grejer?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Instämmer
<Philip5> och väldigt aktiv utveckling av det
<itmannen> Ezim,  Japp. Tycker det är ganska trevligt program
<Ezim> itmannen, vi ska allt få dig att bli kubuntu användare.
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Ezim,  Visst. Samma dag som solen ramlar ned :)
<Philip5> kde är som att allt man använder skulle vara som digikam :D
<Ezim> Philip5, amen :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :) säg aldrig aldrig.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Det har du iof lite rätt i
<Ezim> itmannen, jag var också förr en som föredrog gnome framför kde.
<Ezim> dock har man sedan kde 4.6.5 blivit mer förtjust i kde än gnome som jag inte vet vad dom sysslar med ännu.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Men jag är som en gammal hund. Vill sova där jag brukar
<Ezim> itmannen, du kommer sova bättre med kubuntu :).
<Ezim> sedan kommer dina bekanta :P tycka det ser välbekant.
<itmannen> Scannar om mitt bildarkiv. Hoppas det inte blir dubbelt nu bara
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tvivlar jag starkt på. Jag sover bra som det är
<Ezim> Philip5, vi borde ha kubuntu-release party.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> itmannen, du får självklart delta när jag och Philip5 firar.
<Ezim> med kde-tårta :P
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tack. Men jag nyttjar inte tårta
<Ezim> itmannen, okej då får :) tux-gossedjur
<itmannen> Ezim,  :) Ok
<Ezim> itmannen, har du skrämt iväg realubot?
<itmannen> Skulle köpa en HD idag och höll på att tuppa av pga chocken
<Ezim> eller han på jakt efter tjej?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Nä det är ni kde som skrämmer bort vanliga människor
<Ezim> itmannen, tvivlar jag på :).
<lilleman72> går det att hämta en hel map med olika filtyper på en och samma ggn med hjälp av wget?? hur isf?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Ok. Då är det väl mitt fel då. Som allt annat :)
<Ezim> lilleman72, jepp.
<lilleman72> Ezim hur?
<Ezim> lilleman72, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/wget.1.html
<lilleman72> tack
<Ezim> lilleman72, np.
<Ezim> lilleman72, annars är också man wget
<Ezim> bra kommando
<lilleman72> va?
<Ezim> lilleman72, öppna terminalen och skriv: man wget
<Ezim> du får samma info
<lilleman72> aha
<lilleman72> men jag har ca:2000 filer på min webserver som ska ner i en specefik map
<Ezim> lilleman72, jag kan inte något om server och sådant.
<Ezim> nördgrej
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> hoppas de andra kan hjälpa dig
<lilleman72> Ezim så här e det...
<lilleman72> jag ska kopiera 2000 filer från min webserver och sen ner i en annan map på samma dator
<Enemtee> frågade i #ubuntu utan större framgång med lite hjälp med drivrutin-pill på mitt 11.10, nån som är sugen?
<Ezim> Enemtee, vad för drivrutin pill?
<Ezim> lilleman72, sorry mina kunskaper om server är nästan lika med 0.
<Enemtee> Ezim: jag försöker få in ATIs prop-drivrutiner, jag vet ärligt talat inte om dom är installerade riktigt eller inte
<lilleman72> men det e bara wget från en adress till den mapen jag står i
<lilleman72> men det är kommandot för flera filer och mapar jag är ute efter
<lilleman72> har inget med att det är en server
<Ezim> Enemtee, fungerar inte via hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<Amoz> lilleman72, om det är din webserver har du väl access till den på något sätt?
<lilleman72> ja
<Ezim> Enemtee, har du kollat in följande sida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?
<Ezim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lilleman72> men jag vill ha wget komandot
<Enemtee> Ezim: har läst mycket på diverse sidor, men jag ska kolla där igen :-) i Hårdvaru-drivrutiner har det stått att en av drivrutinerna var aktiverade, men inte nu längre
<Amoz> lilleman72, okej, wget -r borde rekursera och ta hem filer iaf
<lilleman72> tar den alla filer då?
<Amoz> har inte en aning om hur det kommer bete sig i ditt fall men du kan ju pröva
<Ezim> fglrxinfo <<--- Enemtee får du någon output?
<itmannen> Godnatt folket
<Amoz> lilleman72, den kommer leta efter alla länkar och filer etc. som den kan hitta
<Amoz> lilleman72, och tanka hem dem
<lilleman72> najs
<Ezim> Enemtee, juste vad kör du förresten? om det är gnome shell vet jag att gnome shell och ati har ej varit framgångsrik saga ännu.
<Ezim> itmannen, godnatt vännen.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Vi hörs och störs. >>
<Enemtee> Ezim: kör unity, standardinstall av 32-bitarsversionen, 11.10.
<Ezim> Enemtee, får du något svar när du kör kommandot?
<Enemtee> Ezim: via fglrxinfo så står det OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Enemtee> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series
<Enemtee> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11399 Compatibility Profile Context
<Ezim> Enemtee, nice.
<Amoz> Enemtee, lsmod | grep fglrx
<Amoz> det där då?
<Ezim> sudo amdcccle  <<---- du ska komma till atis kontroll center.
<Ezim> Amoz, bra förslag på kommando.
<Amoz> Ezim, ;)
<lilleman72> Amoz tack...det där underlättade i MASSOR :P
<Enemtee> kommer in i Catalyst, det har jag gjort sedan tidigare dock
<Amoz> lilleman72, np
<Amoz> Enemtee, vad fick du från mitt kommando?
<Ezim> Enemtee, då bör fglrx fungera.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Enemtee> Ezim: Ok.
<Enemtee> hmm, är ju bra, dock underligt när det står VESA BROADWAY under Grafik i Systeminfo
<Ezim> Enemtee, Amoz kommando svar är dock viktig. visar om allt har byggts rätt med kärnan.
<Enemtee> okej, ska kolla detta
<Ezim> Enemtee, vad får du för svar: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Enemtee> Ezim: ett långt svar :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, kan du kopiera över till pastebin?
<Enemtee> ursäkta, pastebin är vad?
<Ezim> Enemtee, :) okej. detta är enklare: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<Enemtee> http://pastebin.com/zqEBQ7K0
<Enemtee> så här kanske :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, du ser svaret: Driver      "fglrx"
<Ezim> vilket tyder på att allt stämmer
<Ezim> annars hade det stått radeon eller något sådant
<Enemtee> okej, aja, då kan jag vara lugn just nu iaf. en nybörjarfråga till: har installerat flash via adobe själva, är det bästa alternativet för flash i ubuntu eller finns det snabbare/bättre alt?
<Ezim> Enemtee, hmm hur installera du flash?
<Ezim> om det är youtube grejer du vill kolla på framför allt är minitube nice
<Enemtee> minitube asså, vad är det för skillnad?
<Ezim> Enemtee, ett program som inte är beroende av flash.
<Ezim> som visar :) saker på youtbe
<Enemtee> okej, hur testar man? ubuntu software centre eller annan väg?
<Ezim> Enemtee, du kan läsa om den här: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Enemtee> hittade på software centre, ser fint ut
<Ezim> hmm minitube ska ej vara i förrådet
<Enemtee> finns där
<Ezim> om jag nu inte är ute cyklar
<Enemtee> kan vara så att det ligger i nån repo jag lagt in redan kanske :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, du har inte lagt till någon ppa?
<Enemtee> jo, det har jag gjort, flera till och med
<Ezim> Enemtee, :) då är du ju ingen nybörjare.
<Ezim> om du redan kan :P ppa
<Enemtee> nybörjare sen 2 veckor tillbaks iaf :-)
<Ezim> Enemtee, du har lärt dig snabbt.
<Ezim> Enemtee, vi har även ett officiellt ubuntu forum
<Ezim> ubuntu-se.org
<Ezim> du kan också ställa dina frågor där om folket här sover :P
<Enemtee> Ezim: tack tack. jo, jag tror jag har en användare där registrerad sen ett tag tillbaks :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, :) hmm vad har du för nick där?
<Enemtee> Ezim: oj, det var en bra fråga, inte varit inloggad på säkert 3 år eller nåt sånt
<Ezim> Enemtee, :P jaha. vilken nybörjare :P.
<Ezim> du har varit medlem där längre än mig :P
<Enemtee> Ezim: ville installera Ubuntu för typ 3 år sen, men det gick inte alls, så jag gav upp då, men nu fick jag samma idé igen, och nu gick det :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, ubuntu-se.org är skönaste linux-forumet på svenska.
<Ezim> Enemtee, nice nice. :)
<Enemtee> kör iofs via Wubi så får väl inte ut all prestanda som jag kan få, men väntar till LTS-en innan det blir en riktig installation
<Ezim> Enemtee, bra val.
<Ezim> Enemtee, jag rekommenderar att du väntar någon/några veckor innan du installerar LTS.
<Ezim> Om du framför allt vill ha så problemfri upplevelse som möjligt
<Enemtee> Enemtee: okej, jo problemfri är ju att föredra :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, dvs när den släpps som skarp, vänta några veckor. mycket buggar hinner fixas på några veckor.
<Enemtee> Ezim: full release blir nästan som ett stress-test
<Ezim> Enemtee, full release är vad?
<Enemtee> Ezim: fel defintion, vad jag menade var just med den nya versionen 12.04
<Ezim> Enemtee, jepp.
<Enemtee> att det blir en slags stress-test dom första veckorna efter releasen
<Ezim> Enemtee, yes :). våga vänta.
<Enemtee> ända som håller mig tillbaks från ubuntu är....surprise: ingen native steam-version för linux :)
<Enemtee> så kör dual-boot, och kommer säkert alltid göra det, tills det kanske händer
<Ezim> Enemtee, har du kollat in desure?
<Ezim> jag är ingen spelfantast
<Enemtee> Ezim: jo, har Desura installerat, är schysst, dock hade det varit schysst att slippa dual-boot för just steam, har på tok för många spel för att inte dualboota som det är nu :)
<Ezim> Enemtee, ingen fel dual-boota om du är spelnörd.
<Ezim> det ska inte vara några problem dual-boota ubuntu-windows
<Ezim> synnerligen om du har windows installerat först och sedan installerar ubuntu
<Ezim> hade varit knepigare om det var det omvända
<Enemtee> Ezim: nej, det verkar fungera okej hittills. synd bara, då jag tycker om Ubuntu som OS så mycket mer än Win 7 :) Hade gärna sluppit dualboot
<Ezim> Enemtee, ja du, virtualbox finns, men jag vet inte hur bra det fungerar med att spela spel via virtualbox.
<Ezim> Enemtee, annars :) kan du ju dualboota och boota till windows när du tänker spela.
<Ezim> ne nu ska man lägga sig. x_link har genomfört dansen.
<Ezim> kan sova lungt nu.
<Enemtee> tack för hjälpen iaf, nattis
 * Ezim blir nog borta ett tag. lova att vara snäll mot Philip5. kde rules! :P
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<nikihr> någon som har sett epax på senaste?
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-28
<nikihr> någon som är vaken?
<Enemtee> ytterst på gränsen till vaken
<Krawlezt> nikihr, Jag är och kommer förbi :)
<Krawlezt> Har vart vaken 1h
<propus> Krawlezt: köp någon ny dator än? =)
<Krawlezt> propus, 15
<Krawlezt> dagar
<Krawlezt> Har planerat allting!
<propus> Krawlezt: nice =)
<Krawlezt> propus, Yes, ska förstöra hela internet. Det är mitt slut mål.
<propus> Krawlezt: jaså?.. varför? =)
<Krawlezt> Vet inte, bra att skriva på CV't när jag söker till systemutvecklare :)
<propus> Krawlezt: Haha :)
<Krawlezt> propus, Jag hoppas bara allting går som jag ska.
<Krawlezt> propus: du förstår inte hur illa det är, jag har t.o.m planerat vilka program jag ska installera i vilken ordning
<propus> Krawlezt: de är inte så att du har en knark psykos?
<Krawlezt> propus: Nu var du elak :(
<propus> hehe
<Krawlezt> propus: I dont do drugs :(
<Krawlezt> xDxP|:P|
<propus> Krawlezt: bra de.. inte jag heller :)
<Krawlezt> propus, När du sa så där, kollade jag på vårguiden och såg symptomer på psykos. inte kul!
<Krawlezt> "Det vill säga att personen inte själv upplever sig som sjuk" - Där sprack det.
<propus> hehe
<Krawlezt> propus: Tips på praktikplats som är lätt att få?
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<Krawlezt> nikihr: Där?
<Krawlezt> Någon som har koll på datorer?
<propus> Krawlezt: joo =)
<Krawlezt> propus: Kommer du ihåg min gamla dator som jag visade?
<propus> Krawlezt: nej inte de.. vad tänkte du?
<Krawlezt> Har hittat en anna variant, dock är den stationär: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=650551#extra
<Krawlezt> Funderar på den istället för:  http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099#extra
<propus> Krawlezt: varför bygger du inte en dator själv?
<Krawlezt> propus, Jag är inte så duktig på det dock har jag en släktingen som jag träffar ofta som är duktig på det.
<propus> Krawlezt: bygg en själv och spara pengar.. :) så slipper du även betala för windows :)
<propus> Krawlezt: jag kan sätta ihop en maskin åt dig :)
<Krawlezt> propus, Har du lust i hjälpa mig med att sätta ihpå en maskin?
<Krawlezt> Exakt!
<Krawlezt> Vill du ha min krav?
<propus> Krawlezt: Jodå :).. bring it on :)
<Krawlezt> MINST 4GB ram, Hyfsat bra grafikkort (Inte interagerat), Hyfsat bra processor, Trådlöst nätverk och den ska kosta MAX 6k.
<propus> Hehe lugnt :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Komplett.se eller vart letar du?
<propus> Krawlezt: dustinhome.. där köper jag nästan alla mina grejer..
<Krawlezt> Hm, Dustinhome? Varför?
<Krawlezt> propus: Kan du skriva allting man behöver? Ska också försöka sätta ihop en dator ;)
<Krawlezt> Dock glömmer jag alltid något
<propus> Krawlezt: därför dom flesta grejerna jag vill ha är snäppet billigare där.. än hos någon annan.. och jag har sedan 15 år tillbaka alltid handlat hos dustin..
<propus> okej
<propus> 1. chassi, 2. nätagg, 3, moderkort, 4. cpu, 5. minne, 6. grafikkort, 7. hårddisk, 8. dvd-rom
<propus> :)
<Krawlezt> RAM?
<propus> ram = minne
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> Dumma mig
<Krawlezt> Isåfall om man handlar på dustinhome propus bör man ju kunna hämta allting direkt ur butik?
<Krawlezt> Istället för att betala frakt
<haffe> Hallå folket.
<Krawlezt> haffe, Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt> Märks att det är tidig morgon, många börjar vakna :)
<haffe> Jag försöker förstå apachedokumentation.
<Krawlezt> haffe: Vad är det du inte förstår?
<propus> Krawlezt: fan har du inte lagt dig än? =)
<phnom> Morrn
<propus> morgon.
<phnom> propus: DVD-ROM är väl inget man _måste_ ha, optiska medier är ju så 90-tal :P
<propus> phnom: dom flesta brukar föredra att ha en dvd-rom :)
<kodein> det är nog över ett år sen jag vidrörde en sån plastskiva
<phnom> Har inte haft en dator med cd/dvd/bluray sen -06
<kodein> oj, då måste du ha varit early adopter på bluray, ändå
<propus> Jaa de är ju erat val :)
<kodein> ja, och nu gör vi valet åt dig.
<larsemil> jag har ingen optisk läsare på min laptop
<larsemil> har aldrig saknat det
<Krawlezt> propus, Haha nej :)
<Krawlezt> Var nere och käkade frukost precis.
<Krawlezt> Funderar dock på att sova nu och vakna typ tolv
<Krawlezt> Har vart vaken 9timmar nu.
<larsemil> någon som kodat några appar mot facebook?
<Coffe> morrn
<Krawlezt> larsemil, Nja, faktiskt inte dock är jag nyfiken angående det.
<larsemil> Jag har fått en jobbförfrågan och tänkte undersöka lite innan jag svarade om det gick eller inte.
<Krawlezt> Självklart går det men det bör vara svårt.
<Krawlezt> Dock är det svårt.
<larsemil> jag tror inte det är så svårt efter undersökningar. verkar inte vara klurigare än något annat api
<Krawlezt> Vad är det för språk man ska använda isåfall?
<Krawlezt> Facebook har ju ett eget språk, dock tror jag inte det är det som används.
<Krawlezt> Bör väl vara Flash/Java?
<phnom> larsemil: App mot eller app i facebook? Är det mot så har de ett API man kan använda för att prata med FB
<larsemil> Krawlezt: de har skippat fbml
<larsemil> man skriver appar mot deras social graph.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Varför skippade dom fbml?
<larsemil> för att göra det smidigare och enklare
<larsemil> nu är det en enkel iframe bara, valfritt innehåll
<Krawlezt> Haha iframe :)
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Vad är det för jobb? :)
<Krawlezt> "Utveckla vår hemsida och skapa en facebook app åt oss!"
<Krawlezt> Eller något i den stilen?
<larsemil> nej betydligt roligare
<Krawlezt> :O
<Krawlezt> Varför ringer ingen mig angående sånt..
<Krawlezt> "Koda vår hemsida och ha koll på våra servrar samt var support åt alla som ringer"
<Krawlezt> Skulle hoppa av glädje, om dom hade Linux på sina servrar förstås.
<larsemil> har man gjort sånt förut ringer folk ofta igen, om man gjort det bra. man får försöka komma in bara
<amelia> Krawlezt: du har väl många år kvar tills det är dags att börja jobba, eller missminner jag mig när det gäller att du var väldigt ung?
<Krawlezt> amelia: Du har helt rätt, men jag vill börja jobba nu!
<Krawlezt> Med sånt iaf.
<larsemil> Vad räknas som väldigt ung i den här kanalen? :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: hehe, förstår dig. skola är rätt trist i jämförelse... men det är jobbigare att jobba med massa ansvar.
<amelia> larsemil: typ 15-16..
<Krawlezt> Jag är 15, fyller 16 om 2veckor larsemil. Jag är ung öerallt.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Det är bara jag som är under 20 i denna kanalen :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: då börjar du gymnasiet till hösten?
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<amelia> Krawlezt: vad ska du gå?
<Krawlezt> Inget som jag vill iaf..
<Krawlezt> Det som är det tråkiga.
<amelia> Krawlezt: ok. :( vad vill du gå och vad kommer du gå?
<amelia> Krawlezt: och var bor du?
<Coffe> larsemil, har inte gjort något direkt.. men det är inte knepigt av de koder jag tittat på
<Krawlezt> Troligen blir det bygglinje på det lokala gymnasiumet. Där kommer alla in, t.o.m dom utan poäng.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Jag vill gå på Teknik linje på JohnBauer eller NTI. Programmering och sådant.
<Krawlezt> Bor i Norrtälje (Stockholm)
<amelia> Krawlezt: ok. john bauer är väl såndär dödsplugg-skola fortfarande va?
<Krawlezt> Vet inte, skulle inte vara några problem isåfall :)
<Krawlezt> Där får man göra något roligt iallefall.
<amelia> Krawlezt: har du kollat it-gymnasiet i sumpan?
<Krawlezt> amelia: Det är NTI gymnasiumet jag prata om amelia :) Dock ligger det i Rissne.
<amelia> Krawlezt: jaha, är NTI och it-gymnasiet samma?
<Krawlezt> Ska ansöka till JohnBuaer Tekink i Uppsala, sen NTI gymnasiumet i Stockholm (Samma som det i Rissne) sen bygg..
<amelia> bygg?
<Krawlezt> amelia: Aha, det kanske finns ett IT gymnasium i sumpan.. Trodde du syftade på NTI gymnasiumet i Rissne.
<Krawlezt> Bygg = Där kommer alla in
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt = Dåliga poäng
<amelia> Krawlezt: el isåfall hörru.
<Krawlezt> Tekink = Programmering/Webbutveckling/Linux
<amelia> Krawlezt: el data/it, där kom iaf alla in på min tid.
<Krawlezt> Teknik*
<Krawlezt> Aha
<amelia> jag gick el data/it. :P
<Krawlezt> Aha :)
<Coffe> Krawlezt,  owwh en norrtan bo .. en gammal slusk säkert :P
<Krawlezt> Coffe, Gammal är jag verkligen inte :( Inte slusk heller.
<Krawlezt> Sen, vad är fel på Norrtälje? :)
<Coffe> Krawlezt,  inget alls .. har bott där .. å tydligen för ung för veta vad rimboslusk var .
<Krawlezt> Nej :)
<Krawlezt> Min vän var med i Crew där :)
<Krawlezt> Coffe: Jasså, vart i Norrtälje bodde du?
<Krawlezt> Det finns bra och dåliga ställen, jag bor utanför Norrtälje. T.o.m Utanför Rimbo men säger jag Rimbo vet ingen vart det är så säger Norrtälje.
<Coffe> Krawlezt,  mot svanberga .. jag var admin där
<Krawlezt> Coffe, Du vet du vem Menkii är :)
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥*
<Coffe> Krawlezt,  tyvärr inte . var ju några år sedan.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Mjo det var länge sedan. Jag hann dock inte uppleva det men vet självklart vad RS är :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Kom på en sak, Komplett.se tar typ 500kr för Windows.
<Krawlezt> Sen typ 500kr för att bygga ihop datorn också, så man går minus 2k om man köper en färdig.
<propus> Krawlezt: de är ju bara bygga ihop den själv :)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, blir nog så :) Du satte ju ihop en galen dator till mig!
<propus> Krawlezt: spelar du nå spel?
<Krawlezt> propus: Hm, ibland! Dock blir det inte mycket då mitt internet inte klarar av så mycket.
<propus> okej..
<Krawlezt> Brukar dock ofta lana ihop med en kompis
<Krawlezt> Var på Inferno Online och placerade mig 2a igår :)
<Coffe> Krawlezt,  vilken sida av rimbo bor du ?
<Krawlezt> Coffe, Närtuna
<Krawlezt> Mot Uppsala
<Coffe> okey.
<Coffe> jag bodde mellan finsta och svanberga.
<Krawlezt> Okej okej :)
<Markslap> wtf
<Markslap> Krawlezt: Vet du vem Ida Karlsson är?
<Krawlezt> Finns många..
<Markslap> Från Närtuna tänkte jag.
<Markslap> :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, nej.
<Krawlezt> Ålder?
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Vet inte om hon bor kvar där.
<Markslap> Krawlezt: Går du på Långsjöskolan?
<Krawlezt> Hur liten tror du jag är?
<Markslap> haha
<Krawlezt> Långsjöskolan: Max till 6an :D
<Krawlezt> Jag går i Norrtälje
<Markslap> Nä, dom har ju högstadie.
<Markslap> ah
<Krawlezt> Har dom?
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej.
<Markslap> Långsjö ja.
<Krawlezt> Vad dum jag är
<Markslap> Åtminstonde när jag gick där.
<Krawlezt> Tänkte på Närrtuna
<Markslap> D
<Krawlezt> Du har helt rätt Markslap
<Markslap> :D*
<Markslap> Jag gick där till 8an.
<Markslap> ah, det var länge sen
<Krawlezt> Aha, nice :)
<Markslap> 2005/2006 borde det ha varit.
<Markslap> Nice är väl tveksamt. :)
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<Krawlezt> Gick du Roden sen eller?
<Markslap> näe
<Krawlezt> Hm okej
<Markslap> Flyttade in till fjollträsk.
<Markslap> Bodde i Tomta innan vi flyttade, så hade ungefär 2-3 minuter till skolan.
<Krawlezt> Aha okej :)
<Krawlezt> Det är inget fel på Stockholm Markslap!
<Krawlezt> Bodde där innan :)
<Markslap> Verkligen inte. :)
<Markslap> Jag är glad över att ha kommit ifrån Rimbo.
<Krawlezt> Mjo det ska du
<Krawlezt> Hade fått spel om jag hade vart i Rimbo bara, som tur är jag bara i Norrtälje.
<Markslap> :)
<Krawlezt> Dock saknar jag Stockholm..
<Markslap> Det förstår jag.
<Krawlezt> Juste, skulle sova. Återkommer om 2h!
<Markslap> Visade Norrtälje för fästmön, det är jättemysigt på sommaren nere vid hamnen och centrum måste jag säga.
<Markslap> Mysigare än Rimbo. :)
<Markslap> Schlafen Sie gut.
<Markslap> :)
<Krawlezt> Mjo det är grymt mysigt på sommaren! :)
<Krawlezt> Därför jag bor kvar, hehe :)
<Krawlezt> Invånare i Norrtälje kommun under sommaren ökas med 100% med skillnad från vinterhalvåret. Tror du bor runt 100 tusen under sommaren :)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Fiskmåsar, som vi kallade dom.
<Markslap> :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<Markslap> (Kom dit, stökade ner och åkte hem)
<Krawlezt> Det gör dom fortfarande, dock är det kul när alla Stockholmare kommer ;)
<Krawlezt> Snygga brudar till Norrtälje, check.
<Markslap> Stockholmare jag syftade på
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Var lika roligt tills jag flyttade in till Sthlm. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<Markslap> Och min dåvarande flickvän som var Stockholmare (med sommarstuga och allt)
<Krawlezt> Tror det är något fel på mig.. Varje spel jag kör, måste jag utnyttja buggar.
<kodein> en bungalow? en sån som anna-greta och kalle har?
 * phnom drömmer om en perfekt värld, där alla webbläsare funkar likadant.
 * Krawlezt drömmer om en dator och 100/100 fiber internet
<kodein> phnom: du drömmer om en värld där det bara finns en webbläsare?
 * Krawlezt drömmer om en 2datorer och 100/100 fiber internet
 * amelia drömmer om lunch.
<phnom> kodein: Ja, tänk vad underbart det hade varit.
<Krawlezt> amelia, mat är gott :)
<amelia> har möte med halva världen..
<Krawlezt> amelia: Haha, har tänkt på en sak. Du är Unix adminen eller hur?
<andol> phnom: ...eller åtminstone renderar likadant. Sedan får de ju gärna skilja sig åt i featureuppsättning, gränssnitt, etc.
<amelia> Krawlezt: jo något sånt.
<Krawlezt> Ditt jobb är att hålla säkerheten på massor utav saker eller hur?
<Krawlezt> Så allt är säkert o.s.v.
<kodein> in soviet russia, explorer browse you
<amelia> Krawlezt: till viss del ja.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Då bör du hata mig, jag har något fel så jag måste utnytja alla buggar/säkerhetsbrister så allting blir roligare :)
<Krawlezt> Därför jag är så bra på spel.
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag hatar ingen, möjlighen byråkratin kring säkerheten här.
<Krawlezt> Därför tror jag vore perfekt som Säkerhetadmin :)
<kodein> som organism 12 har jag inga fördomar, utan hatar alla
<phnom> andol: Gärna med samma javascriptimplementation också.
<Krawlezt> kodein: Så mycket hat, jag har lärt mig att man ska kramas.
<kodein> hat som hobby, ju
<Krawlezt> Jag hatar mycket faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Mac t.e.x.
<Krawlezt> Segt internet
<Krawlezt> Hata är väl ett starkt ord, men ja
<amelia> jag hatar väldigt få saker faktiskt.
<andol> phnom: Jo, det med förstås.
<amelia> men jag ogillar massor av saker.
<Krawlezt> Nej! Jag kan inte fuska.. Spelet.. är.. för.. smart..
<Krawlezt> Måste fan skriva ett script, dom hade tänkt på det jag tänkte på.
<Krawlezt> Jag som hade tänkt ut allt och knäckt allt, förutom en sak..
<bittin> körde just Ubuntu 9.04 för att flytta lite filer var inte igår
<propus> de lät dammigt :)
<bittin> tror jag kastar in senaste Ubuntu och ditchar min Windows burk
<propus> LÃ¥ter vettigt :)
<CasperN> hur många ska försöka köpa en dator imorgon?
<propus> inte jag.. har redan köpt en :)
<CasperN> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/716
<bittin> propus, nja kom på att jag behöver ha Windows till endel saker
<bittin> annars hade jag gärna kört bara Lubuntu på mitt gamla P3härke
<propus> bittin: du kan ju köra vm :)
<bittin> tror inte det går bra att köra virtuella maskiner på en pentium 3 med 512mb ram
<propus> bittin: jaa då var de värre :)
<phnom> CasperN: :D
<CasperN> phnom: kommer du hjälpa till att ddosa sidan imorgon?
<phnom> CasperN: Nja, beställer nog sen vid nästa batch istället.
<phnom> NÃ¥gon som har en aning? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9481153/jquery-loading-forms-with-load-kills-the-submit-button-in-firefox
<larsemil> phnom: vad säger firebug? vad händer om du lägger till att den är enabled direkt i koden?
<larsemil> hur ser sidan ut kodmässigt? är det valid kod? chrome är lite bättre på att "gissa" om saker inte är perfekt
<larsemil> phnom: url?
<phnom> larsemil: firebug säger att det inte är några javascript errors iaf. Sidan är inte valid men om t.o.m. IE klarar att läsa det...
<larsemil> phnom: kan inte säga något mer innan jag ser koden tyvärr.
<phnom> larsemil: Mjo, förstår dig, men den är inte visbar tyvärr. :/
<larsemil> okidoki
<phnom> Aja, får fixa det som w3c validatorn klagade på och se om det funkar bättre sen, tack iaf ^^
<phnom> larsemil: Vad menade du med "enabled direkt i koden" btw?
<larsemil> missförstod dig först som att knappen var grå. men det var ju bara att inget hände när du tryckade
<phnom> Ah
<Coffe> larsemil,  kollat något mer på proxmox ?
<larsemil> Coffe: nej inte så mycket.
<Coffe> larsemil,  dumt :P
<larsemil> får en ny burk från southpole här snart, så då ska vi väl leka mer med proxmox.
<larsemil> gemensam lagring och annat skoj
<larsemil> något datum satt för 2.0?
<larsemil> Coffe: ^^
<Coffe> larsemil,  nej inget än .. rc1 är ute.  owwh va kul.. fr jag vara med å leka ?
<larsemil> kanske, vi får se. :)
<larsemil> har inte bestämt om vi ska köra openfiler eller eget
<Coffe> owwh inte openfiler..
<Coffe> freemnas eller eget då
<larsemil> Coffe: det var ju du som rekommenderade openfiler! :)
<Coffe> nej
<Coffe> har jag aldrig gjort
<larsemil> nej okej jag mindes fel
<Coffe> jag har bara haft småstrul med min
<larsemil> då kanske det bara blir en vanlig ubuntu
<Coffe> freenas eller en egen lösing ja
<Coffe> behövs ju bara iscsi
<larsemil> mm iscsi
<larsemil> vilket filsystem på det sen då tycker du?
<Coffe> det fixar ju proxmoxarna åt dig
<larsemil> mjo för virtuella burkar ja
<larsemil> men sen har jag tänkt att också använda lagringsburken till att t.ex montera alla siter så de ligger synkade på flera webbservrar.
<larsemil> vänta ska jag visa hur jag har tänkt
<larsemil> Coffe: http://codepad.org/OVmY0pL6
<Coffe> ok, för det andra så ja ext4 kanske ?
<Coffe> cLVM ?
<larsemil> eller tänker jag bakvänt? borde jag dela ut en fettolun som jag sen har på alla burkarna där jag sen i det stadiet lägger in logiska volymer?
<larsemil> BARRE!
<Coffe> jag vet inte hur bra lun sharing är
<larsemil> är ju därför man ska ha clvm
<larsemil> då kan man skapa logiska volymer som är klustrade
<Coffe> ok. aldrig läst om det.  vet ju att PM lägger ju en lvm på LUN och det är delade.
<larsemil> men kan man ha så här: 1. skapa logiska volymer -> dela ut. den som är iscsi initiator i sin tur kör lvm på sin lun den har monterat.
<larsemil> Coffe: ^^
<Coffe> ok
<larsemil> kan man det?
<coobra_> ö
<Barre> larsemil: JA!
<Barre> larsemil: det ser ju snyggt ut
<Barre> larsemil: varför cLVM?
<larsemil> Barre: för att jag ska dela det blocket på flera servrar
<Barre> larsemil: och websrvs som behöver läsa/skriva samma filer tycker jag du skall använda nfs istället för iscsi
<larsemil> bra
<larsemil> kan man ha nästlade lvmer Barre ?
<Barre> larsemil: vet faktiskt inte, men varför?
<larsemil> måste glida nu
<larsemil> får prata mer sen
<Barre> clvm använder du när du skall klustra två servers med varandra, inte på det sättet du tänker (eller osm jag misstänker att du tänker :))
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
 * realubot tittar sig förvånat omkring.
<realubot> Tjejer?
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatuskanal.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<phnom> realubot: Då får du: Ett kiiiiiiilo mjöl!
<coobra_> haha
<realubot> https://svt.se/2.22584/1.2724196/google_visar_minus
<larsemil> visst blockar väl inte telia piratebay eller något sånt?
<larsemil> isup.me säger att piratebay är uppe men jag kommer inte in
<spacebug-> larsemil: jag kommer inte åt den med en vpntjänst heller så
<larsemil> så den är nere alltså
<larsemil> syrt
<realubot> "Många tror att vi behöver minst åtta timmars sammanhängande sömn per natt - annars kan livet blir rena mardrömmen. Men nu visar resultatet från en 16 år lång forskning att det är en ren myt. "
<realubot> https://svt.se/2.108068/1.2723519/myten_om_atta_timmars_somn
<realubot> larsemil: Går du inte på .se då?
<larsemil> jag går in på thepiratebay.e
<larsemil> .se
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/thepiratebay.se
<realubot> Den fungerar hos mig på Bredbandsbolaget i.a.f.
<larsemil> realubot: jag vet. jag sa ju det klockan 18:14
<larsemil> realubot: men jag kommer inte in
<realubot> Du inte att du testade BBB.
<larsemil> nej men att jag kollat isup.me
<realubot> larsemil: "Nej, Telia blockerar inga hemsidor med ett undantag. Hemsidor som innehåller barnpornografi blockeras för besö..."
<realubot> larsemil: https://www.telia.se/privat/sok/sok.page?q=The+Pirate+Bay&sl=teliase_top_sok
<realubot> Dom säger ju att dom inte gör det i.a.f.
<larsemil> körde en sshtunnel så fungerade det
<spacebug-> hum de verkar ha bytt från .org till .se
<swecarp> Philip5:  godkväll
<Philip5> god kväll
<Philip5> swecarp: idag var jag och hämtade ut 2 nya slavblixtar jag beställt. tror det är så att flest blixtar när man dör vinner!!?? :D
<Philip5> swecarp: fast jag har bara 4 blixtar nu
<swecarp> Philip5:  mest blixtar när man dör vinner
<Philip5> jajamen
<Philip5> men jag har ju inte lika dyra blixtar som du
<Philip5> har ingen sådan där 3900 kr-blixt som du
<swecarp> nej men du har fler skulle gärna  ha en till så man kunde köra med en slav
<swecarp> Philip5:  kolla denna bil ett snabbjobb i gimp min nya  skrivbordsbil http://imgur.com/xBmxJ
<larsemil> någon mer än jag som har beställt en spark tablet?
<Philip5> swecarp: köp en sådan här billig slav som jag skaffat nu. lika ljusstark som din men manuell och inte lika många funktioner.
<Philip5> swecarp: ser bäl bra ut
<Philip5> väl
<swecarp> nu står ny dator högt på listan gärna en laptop
<Philip5> ja det är ju aldrig fel även om jag inte är någon laptop-fantast
<Philip5> för mig funkar stationärt bra och man får mer för pengarna
<swecarp> ja stationär kör jag nu kanske skulle satsa på en ny stationär komplett har fina utan operativsystem
<Philip5> man får se till sina behov
<Barre> Philip5: pris på dessa slavar?
<Philip5> Barre: drygt 550 kr
<Barre> Philip5: st antar jag :)
<Philip5> Barre: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=293
<Barre> Philip5: länk?
<Barre> hahah tack
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> Barre: de är helt manuella och inga funtioner för eller kring TTL
<Barre> Philip5: ahh.. ok, kunde nästan gissa det..
<Philip5> ska du ha motsvarande modell med stöd för TTL så kostar den drygt 1000 kr. jag har en sådan och två manuella
<Philip5> de är rätt starka med GN58
<Philip5> ca 3 sek laddningstid mellan fullstyrka-urladdingar
<Barre> k
<Philip5> också rätt bra på batteri utan powerpack
<spacebug-> är det bara jag eller är synaptic liet skumt? Jag har audacious installerat från en PPA och när jag uppdaterar programbiblioteket så hittare den att den vill uppdatera audacious från ubuntus egna källa men jag vill behålla min så jag väljer lock version i menyn men det funkar bara på audacious-plugins inte själva paketet audacious eller 2-3 av de andra paketet den är beroende av
<Barre> jag är så skjukt dålig på att fota med blixt :/
<Philip5> Barre: du får träna. ska du ha sådana här så ska de ju helst användas med ljusmodifiering som paraply eller någon sorts softbox
<spacebug-> nu fan kanske jag lyckades
<larsemil> kvällskodningen avklarad!
<phnom> Wohoo!
<Philip5> Barre: tror du att den är något för dig?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
 * Philip5 tycker det är jäkligt trist att betala räkningar. sånt borde avskaffas
<swecarp> det samma Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  vet du om det är några grafikbuggar som har uppstått med dom senaste uppdateringarna
<Philip5> med kde eller nvidia?
<_Trullo> Philip5, autogiro
<Philip5> _Trullo: tyvärr så dras pengarna från mitt konto ändå
<Philip5> det tråkiga är att det rinner ut så mycket
 * phnom är trött i ögonen och förstår inte varför _Trullo har grafikbuggar i sitt autogiro.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Philip5> swecarp: hur kommer det sig att du försvann som en avlöning igår kväll då? kommer och ställer frågor i PM och 1 min senare försvinner
<phnom> Umeaboy: God kväll
<Umeaboy> Hur aktuell är "$ sudo apt-get install libx11-dev:i386" i samband med att man bygger en Android bygg-miljö?
<Umeaboy> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<Umeaboy> Där står det.
<derfian> Umeaboy: varför har du anledning att tro att det inte är aktuellt?
<Umeaboy> derfian: Jag undrar bara VILKA instruktioner jag kan ignorera när man porterar en guide till en annan dist.
<Umeaboy> Så att man inte använder en lösning som BARA ska användas i Ubuntu.
<phnom> Ptja, beror väl på _varför_ de har den instruktionen där. Men jag skulle gissa att den gäller alla nyare versioner av libx11-dev isåfall.
<swecarp> Philip5:  jagb tappade kontakten i går kväll
<swecarp> gäster har anlänt ses senare
<derfian> Umeaboy: vilken dist är det du ska installera på?
<Umeaboy> derfian: Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Håller på med wiki-sidan nu.
<derfian> Umeaboy: Kör in Python, Java, Make och git och se vad som går sönder i så fall.
<Umeaboy> derfian: Right.
<Umeaboy> Men allt det är ju redan installerat.
<derfian> Då så. :-)
<Barre> Philip5: kanske det kanske, jag är dock ute efter en bra och prisvärde TTL
<realubot> spacebug-: Det kan du ge dig fan på.
<johanbr> hmm... försöker koppla upp mig till min nya skrivare med en link-local adress, men det funkar inget vidare... nån som har nåt tips?
<johanbr> t.ex., hur vet man vilken 169.254.X.X adress skrivaren får?
<johanbr> hmm... det var som tusan... cups hittade skrivaren
<johanbr> undrar hur den gjorde
<derfian> Förmodligen zeroconf/avahi
<johanbr> derfian, ja, verkar så
<Philip5> Barre: har du kollat på den här då för dryga 1000-lappen? http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=288
<Philip5> Barre: annars är det väl nissin man får titta på om man ska ha något budget
<Philip5> Barre: nissin är ändå det dubbla och motsvarande canon 3 ggr så mycket
<Philip5> Barre: fixa... use the force!
<Barre> Philip5: tackar för tippset
<Philip5> Barre: tänkte mest på den som har lite problem här i kanalen
<bamsefar> :O
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> är det inte secret och invite only?
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Barre> jag kanske gjorde fel p.g.a. fel alias :/
<spacebug-> eller tänker jag efnet?
<Barre> !kaka | Nafallo
<ubot2`> Nafallo: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Nafallo> ;-)
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra_> Nafallo: du fixa BIFFEN !!!
<Nafallo> forhoppningsvis.
<Barre> tack för det emininta aliaset Nafallo :P
<Nafallo> jag har inte listat ur hur man visar listan for /mode +d :-)
<Krawlezt> propus: Gick bra att sova några timmar..
<capslock286> Hej, vet inte om jag har kommit till rätt IRC, men är det någon som känner till problematiken med ATI Mobility radeon-kort och Unity-gränssnittet?
<Marcel> hej svej! någon här som har koll på ssd'er?
<Krawlezt> capslock286: Hur menar du med "Unity gränssnittet"
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/189110
<Barre> Marcel: ställ en konkret fråga så kanske någon sitter inne med ett svar
<capslock286> Maverick eller Lucid Lynx hade inte detta problem.
<Marcel> Barre: ok
<capslock286> Ok, ska formulera om den.
<capslock286> Med ATI's kort Mobility Radeon 4200 på en Compaq CQ56, går Unity-gränssnittet rätt långsamt. I förlängningen kan det även vara rätt segt med GNOME 3.x, men det är i UNITY det är mest påttagligt i
<capslock286> Flash går inte direkt långsamt, förutom när man kommer upp i 720p då vissa irriterande hackljud kommer upp under uppselning (ett tecken på att inte GPU:n används fullt ut?)
<Marcel> jag har i min stationära dator precis satt i en andra ssd (som jag tänkt ha ubuntu på) då jag har win på min första (tyvärr gamear jag så jag e tvungen) det är en OCZ agillity 3.    bios hittar inte ssd'n men ubuntu installationen gör det, men när grubb ska loada säger den "no such device" och startar nån  grubkommandotolk. jag vet inte vad jag ska göra då jag nu inte ens kommer åt min win7 installation (där jag har en
<Krawlezt> capslock286: Antar att du Unbuntu 11.10? Kör genom gnome-shell istället.
<Krawlezt> Unity är värdelöst, no offens.
<einand> http://imgur.com/OsAcK
<capslock286> none taken, det finns många åsikter om det, men hur kan jag enkelt flytta TILL GNOME-SHELL?
<Marcel> får ett "error no such device: fdd2ae91-aa05-409b-b345-10e0e815bc1c.
<Marcel> frub rescue>
<Marcel> grub*
<Barre> Marcel: sitter de på samma ATA kontroller?
<Ranelid> Kärleken
<Ranelid> Detta under, detta mirakel
<Marcel> Barre: det vet jag inte har bara satt in dom i moderkortet
<Ranelid> Och är mäktigare än allting annat på denna jord
<Marcel> Barre: sata1, sata2
<Ranelid> Kärleken. Ett enda vapen, mäktigare än allting annat
<capslock286> Marcel, är inte expert på detta, men då jag själv fipplade med UEFI-partitioner häromdagen, kanske detta är till någon hjälp?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Marcel> Barre: men bios hittar inte den även när bara den är inkopplad
<Marcel> capslock286: menar du att jag borde byta mobo till ett med uefi?
<capslock286> kör du ens "BIOS"-bios eller är det ett UEFI"-bios" som används?
<Barre> Marcel: det var därför jag undrade om de satt på samma SATA-kontroller.
<Marcel> Barre: jag vet inte vad det innebär:S
<Marcel> <----- Noob
<Marcel> :S
<Marcel> capslock286: tror det är biosbios
<Marcel> capslock286: eller det ÄR bios bios
<Marcel> capslock286:  hur ser man det annars?
<capslock286> OK. InsydeH20-gränssnittet är textbaserat och kan lura en. Jag trodde fram till för några dagar sedan att jag hade BIOS (det gamla) och inte UEFI.
<Marcel> capslock286: det står "Bios Setup Utulity" när jag går in i bios
<capslock286> Trodde i min enfald att bara min mac körde UEFI och att det prompt skulle komma upp ett grafiskt gränssnitt vid boot, men det är inte säkert att det gör det. INSYDEs moderkort är UEFI exempelvis.
<capslock286> Om det står BIOS setup utility är det med största sannolikhet traditionell BIOS.
<Marcel1> har ett : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4N98TD_EVO/#specifications         <--- när ag kollar står det inget om uefi
<capslock286> du har rätt, det är inget UEFI elle
<capslock286> eller ens EFI omnämnt någonstans.
<Marcel1> någon koll vad det kan va för fel då+:S
<capslock286> jag vilseleddes av problematiken med boot; nämligen.
 * Barre misstänker att den andra disken sitter på en egen kontroller med egen BIOS vilket strular till det lite.. bara en gissning
<Marcel1> Barre: borde det inte funka när jag bara har den inpluggad då+
<Marcel1> ?
<Barre> inte om det är det som är orsaken.  Om det är så att det är en sekundär SATA-kontroller så kan de konfigureras för att ungera tillsammans, men det blir svårt när du inte vet vad du har för hårdvara :)
<bamsefar> http://emj.se/~emj/stuff.txt <-- Köpadata? ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Cisco 4G FC-switch, det går du igång på!
<Barre> bamsefar: till salu? :)
 * Barre är lite mer av en Brocade-snubbe, men cisco går väl ann :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Japp
<Barre> aarghhh...
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> förbannade bamsefar!!!!
<Marcel1> jag vet vad min hårdvara heter:D men har inte så bra koll på sata o sånt
<Barre> bamsefar: det ser ut som allt utom era bojsänken på listan jue
<capslock286> någon som har mer koll på UEFi-partitionering? Tror bestämt att jag lyckats skapa en partition för UEFI och strömsparfunktionerna fungerar bättre, vilket
<Marcel1> Barre: i bios visar den bara en s-ata kontroller
<bamsefar> Barre: "Vårstädning" ;)
<Marcel1> Barre: o den har jag satt på AHCI
<bamsefar> Barre: Du ska inte ha 50st 2G-sfper eller? Special price for yu! ;)
<capslock286> kan vara ett tecken på att det funkar; dessutom så bootar datorn snabbare och utan "text-boot", men skulle behöva kolla att inte skräpfiler är kvar efter
<capslock286> UEFI-konfigurationen
<Barre> ok, om du bara har en sata-kontroller så är min gissning på problemet felaktig.. i'm out :P
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahha....
<Marcel1> går det att få bort grub från win ssd'n då ? så jag kan boota den
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tar det som ett ja. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: eller inte.... du får ringa min fru och övertala henne om att häva mitt hårdvaruförbud :P
<bamsefar> Haha
<Marcel1> vet någon annars nått annat irc rum där någon kan ha koll?
<bamsefar> Marcel1: Boota windows rescudedisk. kör fdisk /fixmbr
<bamsefar> Så gjorde man på xp iaf.
<amelia> Barre: haha, som att han skulle vara rätt person för det?
<Marcel1> bamsefar: hur bootar jag win rescuedisk?
<bamsefar> Det är din install-cd typ
<Marcel1> bamsefar: jag e inloggad med "prova ubuntu" från start usb'n nu btw
<Marcel1> bamsefar: jag kan inte göra nått därifrån?
<bamsefar> Marcel1: Inte installera windows-bootloader nej
<Marcel1> bamsefar: så jag ska sätta i win7 skivan o köra rescue?
<Marcel1> bamsefar: undrar hur jag kan se hårddisken och använda den i ubuntu men inte i bios:S
<propus> Marcel1: kör du raid?
<bamsefar> Jag förstår inte vad du vill göra eller vad du har för trubbel riktigt, men om du bara ska skriva över mbr med windows bootloader, så gör du det på något vis med din windowsskiva
<Marcel1> propus: nej ahci
<Marcel1> bamsefar: jag satte i en andra ssd i min dator för att ha ubuntu på den
<Marcel1> bamsefar: men bios vill inte hitta den, men jag instqallerade ubuntu på den iaf. nu vill den varken boota win eller hitta den nya ssd'n
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Jag kan nog inte hjälpa dig tyvärr.
<propus> Marcel1: vad har du för chipset?..
<Marcel1> bamsefar: men om jag gör det du sa så kan jag komma åt win igen kanske?
<Marcel1> propus: NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI
<Marcel1> propus: hjälper d?
<propus> Marcel1: mjaa.. lite underligt att du inte ser disken i bios.. men vad jag vill minnas av nforce så brukar man itne se alla diskar i bios.. bara dom som ligger först i boot ordningen.. så va de iaf på mitt nforce 750a sli.
<Marcel1> propus: i boot menyn e d så, men inte i sata options grejjen
<Marcel1> propus: tror jag
<Marcel1> propus: men grub hittar inte disken heller
<propus> hur menar du nu?
<Marcel1> propus: jag kan installera ubuntu på disken o ubuntu hittar disken men sen när jag ska starta från win disken säger grub att den inte hittar disken
<propus> de är för att du lagt boot loadern på fel disk.
<propus> "normalt" sätt så ligger windows på sda och linux på sdb och boot loadern ska ligga på sda
<Marcel1> propus: men man får väl inte välja d?
<Marcel1> propus: vad borde jag göra då?
<Krawlezt> propus: Har du inte lagt dig än?
<Marcel1> propus: jag e clueless
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: han hjälper mig
<Krawlezt> Ser det
<propus> Marcel1: lättats hade ju vart om du installerade windows först sedan linux.. och sen att du lägger hårddiskarna i rätt ordning i bios och via sata kablarna.. t.ex windows disken på sata port1 och linux på sata port2 så blir de lättare för systemet att hitta rätt...
<propus> Krawlezt: nej för fan :)
<Umeaboy> Använder BÅDE Ubuntu & Debian tofrodos?
<Krawlezt> Haha, har sovit från 11 till 20 :)
<propus> Krawlezt: trötter :)
<Marcel1> propus: win va installerat först, menar du att jag borde formatera om alla diskar?
<Krawlezt> Skulle bara sova några timmar...
<propus> Marcel1: kontrollera hur du har diskarna kopplade i vilken ordning då ligger..
<Marcel1> kk will do!
<Marcel1> tack jättemycket för att ni tar er tid!!!!!!!!
<Marcel1> propus: nu har jag win disken i sata 1, o den nya i sata 2
<Marcel1> men bios hittar inget på sata 2 platsen
<propus> Udda.
<Marcel1> tycker jag med
<Marcel1> kan inte va att den behöver nån firmware?
<propus> näeh..
<Marcel1> kk
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur går studierna
<propus> tjaa.. vete fan.. svårt att hjälpa när man inte ser problemet..
<Marcel1> när jag försöker boota får jag
<Marcel1> error: no such device
<Marcel1> o massa bokstäver o siffror
<propus> vad händer om du sätter win på sata2 och linux på sata1?
<Marcel1> som jag gissar är namnet på devicen som inte finns
<Marcel1> omw
<Marcel1> då ere sata 1 som inte e detected
<Marcel1> d e disken som inte hittas
<propus> ok..
<propus> tjaa.. vete fan du får klura själv :)
<Marcel1> hahah ty:P eller
<Marcel1> hehe tack som fan
<Marcel1> *googlar vidare
<propus> inget att tacka för .)
<Marcel1> jodå du tar dig tid o d e jättefint!
<Barre> amelia: jag tror faktiskt att du skulle ha större framgång än bamsefar på den fronten... give it a try... :)
<Philip5> swecarp: vilka studier?
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag hadde för mig att du studerade men då har jag fel då
<Marcel1> propus: gjorde en sudo fdisk -l
<Philip5> swecarp: nä jag är färdig och jobbar
<swecarp> ok
<Marcel1> propus: då står den nya ssd'n som sda
<swecarp> förlåt att jag lämnade så fort i går kväll men tappade nätverket här
<Marcel1> någon som har koll på hur jag avinstallerar grub från min dator från startupdisken?
<Marcel1> grub hindrar mig från attkomma in i win
<Marcel1> eftersom grub inte kan startas ordentligt
<HakanS> Är det någon som kommer in på Försäkringskassan med BankID just nu?
<delhage> HakanS: jag kom in
<Marcel1> ingen som har koll på ssd'er?
<swecarp> välkomna tillbaka allihopa
<itmannen> Jag tror irc fick spunk :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  ungefär som i rl get går åt helvete
<Marcel1> nån som kan hjälpa mig?
<Marcel1> både i win och ubuntu hittar jag hårddisken men inte i bios (vilket gör att grubb inte heller hittar:(
<propus> Marcel1: gör en reinstall av linux och se till att lägga boot loadern på windows disken.
<Marcel1> propus: hur gör jag det?
<Marcel1> lägger den där alltså
<propus> partition manager
<itmannen> Det fixar ubuntu själv vid installationen. Ingen man behörver juckla med själb
<Marcel1> hmm men det fungerar inte när jag gört:S
<Marcel1> kan det bero på att bios inte hittar hddn?
<itmannen> Tvivlar på att det har med bios att göra
<itmannen> Men allt kan som sagt hända
<Marcel1> itmannen: med ditt namn tänker jag att du kan hjälpa:D
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Allt är inte guld som glimmar
<Marcel1> itmannen: men du e?
<itmannen> itmannen= kan vara att man gillar data utan att vara en sk expert
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Allvarligt talat så har jag aldrig varit med om att bios inte hittat en HD
<Marcel1> itmannen: darn:P
<Marcel1> itmannen: både win o ubuntu hittar den
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Har du testat att köra igång en live Gparted ?
<Marcel1> kan det vara att bios har problem med 2 ssd?
<Marcel1> itmannen: nej vad är det+
<Marcel1> ?
<Krawlezt> propus: Har kommit på en hemgjort proteindrink!
<itmannen> En liveCD med ett ypperligt progarm för att hantera HD och partitioner. Suvert hjälpmedel
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Jag änväder det lilte då och då
<Marcel1> itmannen: men jag kan pilla med hdd'n hur mycket jag vill i ubuntu pertiotionsgrejjen
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Men vad är då problemet ?
<Marcel1> itmannen: att när jag installerar ubuntu och den ska loada grub får den :
<Marcel1> Error: no such device: 8c35181b-d6d0-476f-a1b2-7503d2915da7. grub rescue
<Marcel1> nått i stil med det
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437840
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Har du monterat den i ubuntu diskverktyget ?
<Krawlezt> Sen en howto fix: http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=no+such+device%3A+8c35181b-d6d0-476f-a1b2-7503d2915da7.+grub+rescue&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEkQFjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fwubi%2F%2Bquestion%2F138079&ei=J0hNT92rIqmj4gSihMDeAg&usg=AFQjCNEYg5qhrxVUKqcN29U_hErxuGkRmA
<Krawlezt> Oj: https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/138079
<itmannen> liten nätt länk :)
<Marcel1> ja när jag installerade, men gjorde den senast til ntfs i win när jag lyckades få tillbaka win loader
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Jävla google!
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  :D
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Jag vet inte riktigt vad du menar faktiskt
<Marcel1> itmannen: jag har formaterat den med partitionsverktyget i ubuntu installeraren och i win 7
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: den säger att jag inte ska använda grub helt enkelt
<Marcel1> utan lilo?
<Krawlezt> Jag har ingen aning, jag är inte så duktig på sådant.
<itmannen> Följande brukar jag använda vid trilskande HD. Live CD Boot Reapair. Brukar fixa det mest som gäller bootproblem
<Marcel1> kk:D ty som fan ändå!
<Marcel1> har ubuntucdn en sådan?
<Marcel1> ska installera om ubuntu nu o testa
<itmannen> Marcel1,  Nä du måste ladda hem och bränna en USB eller CD
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Kör Debian 6 istället, skit i Ubuntu!
<Marcel1> tänkte installera xubuntu nu
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Prata inte strunt
<Marcel1> e rätt nöjd me d
<Umeaboy> Brukar man behöva gcc-gfortran tillsammans med mingw32?
<Umeaboy> Tänkte om Android kräver det.
<Umeaboy> För sopm jag förstår det så använder Android både GCC & C++.
<Umeaboy> som
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: vad är bättre med debian än xubuntu?
<Marcel1> itmannen: alltså en livecd som bara heter boot repair?
<Krawlezt> Xubuntu använder XFCE, vilket jag personligen inte gillar.
<Krawlezt> Debian använder det bästa gnome, vilket jag gillar.
<Marcel1> itmannen: var hämtar jag d?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: gnome 2.x
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<Umeaboy> Marcel1: Du har Mageia också om du vill prova. ;)
<Umeaboy> Bara en tanke.
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Kör Debian, skit i vad itmannen säger. Han är som en gammal envis gubbe som älskar Ubuntu!
<Umeaboy> Inget tvång.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: jo jag håller väl med men vågar inte ge mig på oinnan jag testat det i virtualbox dårå:D
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Det är inte farligt, det är väldigt simpelt.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: hehe det stod det om archlinux med.... men jag har inte fått ordning på det än:p
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Arch Linux är inte till för Nybörjare, dock är Debian det.
<Krawlezt> Debian är inte svårare än Ubuntu
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: men anorlunda?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: lära sig nått nytt?
<bittin> Hund, vet du hur man installerar Clockworkmod via adb?
<Krawlezt> Ja, den kör Gnome 2 istället för Gnome 3 och Unity.
<Krawlezt> Thats the diffrent
<bittin> eller nån annan för den delen?
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Gillar du Unity, kör Ubuntu. Gillar du inte Unity, Kör Debian 6.
<Hund> bittin: Ingen aning, CWM är något man installerar en gång per telefon och glömmer bort lika fort som det tog att installera det. :P
<bittin> Hund, har försvunnit från min telefon och alla verktyg verkar vara till Windows :(
<bittin> hittade dock fungerande adb till Linux PPC
<bittin> och en recovery.img
<Hund> bittin: Det finns väl guider för din telefon?
<bittin> men vetefan hur man lägger in det så det funkar
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: gillar inte unity/gnome3  därav xubuntu
<bittin> Hund, nepp
<bittin> dåligt med guider till ZTE Skate
<bittin> http://android.modaco.com/topic/344820-09-aug-clockworkmod-recovery-4014-unofficial-modaco-edition-for-the-zte-skate/
<bittin> typ nåt program som inte funkar på min arkitektur av Linux
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Gnome 2?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: jo d gillar jag:P
<bittin> telefonen fuckade upp sig igår då jag skulle ladda den
<bittin> men antar att jag får låna en Windows Pece nånstans
<Krawlezt> Dåsa, Därför är Debian perfekt för dig Marcel1.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: men tycker xfce känns bra d me
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Jag kommer vara uppe hela natten, kan hjälpa dig med Debian om det behövs.
<bittin> min rom bara dog igår då jag skulle ladda telefonen
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: vad är bättre me gnome 2 än xfce?
<Krawlezt> Gnome är skönare (Min åsikt) och fungerar bättre för lite sämre datorer än XFCE.
<Krawlezt> Debian är snabbare än XFCE, dock sägs det tvärtom men det är skitsnack.
<bittin> cannot execute binary file etc
<bittin> möjligt att det funkar via en livecd på min gamla Pentium 3
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: det är högst subjektivt med andra ord:P
<bittin> försökte installera om min Windows XP / Lubuntu burk gick inte så bra
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: men du har sålt det:D ska testa deb såfort jag fått ordning på allt
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Tack! Lovar att du inte kommer bli missnöjd.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: hehe kan ju bara logga in o fråga dig här om d e nått:D
<Krawlezt> Mjo, vaknade för en stund sedan så kommer nog sitta härs till 10 imorgon bitti.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: ska lägga mig snart tandläkare imorrnbitti:S
<Krawlezt> Aha okej :) Fixa Debian först!
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: hehe gär det imorrn eller nått:D
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, 2 1/2 half men eller Scrubs..
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: nu ska jag se om det funkar med lilo
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: misfits
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: om du inte sett...
<Krawlezt> Misfits?
<Krawlezt> Jag kollar på tv :)
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: aha trodde du tanka d
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: tänk heroes möter brittiska fuckups
<itmannen> Tribler verkar kunna ha framtiden för sig som det verkar. Riktigt smidig torrentladdare
<Krawlezt> Vafan,  har ju sett detta avsnitt av 2 1/2 men
<einand> vad kan en tripod för 20,000kr göra som min för 299kr inte kan?
<Umeaboy> einand: Den kan kosta 20, 000kr.
<Umeaboy> Höhöhöhöhö
<einand> jo, typ
<Umeaboy> 20,000kr
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Jo, men den buggar som attan i Windows 7 64-bit.
<einand> jag skrev fel, menar förstås 20.000kr
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * einand dansar med i 00:00 dansen
 * Krawlezt dansar 00:02 dansen
 * Krawlezt vill ha Linux
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: uppdatering
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: flashade bios och disken hittas
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: win
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Fint, så du ska köra på Ubuntu?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: ska testa debian imorrn:D
<Krawlezt> Yes :)
<arand> Hur vågad?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: träffade en i skolan häromdagen som hade det o han sa d va najs
<Krawlezt> Debian är nice, jag älskar Debian!
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: men vill få ordning på archlinux nån gång med'
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: jag började nästan misstänka det:D
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Hehe, Arch Linux gillar jag med :)
<Krawlezt> Det är docxk inte för nybörjare men men
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: har du kört d?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> Kört allt
<Marcel1> ^^
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: så d e dig man ska fråga om allt med andra ord:D
<Krawlezt> Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Arch Linux och säkert det flesta andra distrors dock bara som server.
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Mjo, kan väl en del men det finns många i denna kanal som kan mycket mycket mer
<Marcel1> najs, hur kan det komma sig?
<Krawlezt> Vad menar du?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: att du kört alla dom
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: bara för att d e kul eller?
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: btw om jag skulle flasha bios genom ubuntu hur hade jag gjort då?
<Krawlezt> Nja, har faktiskt vart lite olaglig så har gjort många server distros sen har jag testat många desktop distros.
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Inte en aning, sånt kan jag inte.
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: även du gör sånt genom win:D
<Marcel1> eller dir i bios iof
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Får man fråga hur gammal du är? Du sa att du gick i skolan så blev nyfiken :)
<Marcel1> 24:D
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: 24
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: sj?
<Krawlezt> Aha okej :)
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Vad tror du? :)
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: ingen aning:p+
<Krawlezt> Gissa ;)
<Marcel1> mellan 12 och 45
<Marcel1> :D
<Krawlezt> Helt rätt :)
<Marcel1> am i right
<Marcel1> :D
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jag är yngst i kanalen iaf :)
<Krawlezt> Fyller 16Ã¥r om 2veckor :)
<Marcel1> hehe fan va najs då har du tid o nörda loss me datorer hela tiden
<Marcel1> har inte jag längre
<Marcel1> :(
<Krawlezt> Det har jag egentligen inte men det gäller att prioritera
<Marcel1> iof har jag programmering i skolan
<Krawlezt> Marcel1: Nu har du gjort mig glad, vilket språk kodar ni? :)
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: java nu
<Krawlezt> Aha, det var ju mindre kul
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: funderar på o gå en kurs i C i sommar med
<Krawlezt> Gör det! Helt klart värt.
<Krawlezt> Jag pysslar/pysslat med C/C++/Perl/Bash sen kodar jag hemsidor :)
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: heftet gärna lära mig om du vill:P
<Krawlezt> Är inte så duktig men absolut, lär dig C :)
<Krawlezt> Roligaste språket
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: wtf nu ändrade den tillbaka till gamla bios...
<Marcel1> weird
<Krawlezt> :O
<Marcel1> 1 more time
<Marcel1> nu jävlar
<Krawlezt> :)
<Marcel1> Krawlezt: heftigt att kunna sånt o va 15!:D
<Krawlezt> Hehe, har dock missat mycket när jag har lagt ner tid på datorer.
<Marcel1> har du matte o programmering (mest det sista ) så klarar du dig
<Marcel1> med jobb o så då
<Marcel1> well nu ere sovadax!
<Marcel1> gn!
<Krawlezt> Gn
<Krawlezt> Då är man den ända vaken
<propus> trodde du ja :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Ska du köra 24h eller? Har du inte sovit än?
<propus> Njaa.. ska nog lägga mig snart :)
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar på att lägga mig igen, har sovit 3gånger medans du har vart vaken :)
<CasperN> mmmm hallonpaj
<CasperN> :)
<Krawlezt> Titta, en till vaken!
<Krawlezt> Hm, Krawlezt hungrig. Återkommer!
<CasperN> imorgon kommer hallonpaj sälja fett på ebay
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-29
<Krawlezt> :O
<Krawlezt> Mackor och oboy, livet är gott! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sitter du här och ljuger i natt igen. ;)
<Krawlezt> Ljuger? Jag äter ju mackor och dricker oboy!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hehe. Jag bara drar dig i benet lite.
<Krawlezt> Jävlar dig!
<propus> realubot: inte tredje benet hoppas jag :D
<Krawlezt> Inte jag heller, ska fixa hem en flicka som gör det istället :)
<propus> Krawlezt: de låter vettigt :)
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag gjorde misstaget att gå och lägga mig kl. 22 för att sova 1h. :S
<Krawlezt> Jag gjorde misstaget att lägga mig 11 och sova tills 12, vaknade 20 :)
<realubot> Det är bara självbedrägeri att tänka att jag sover 1h så orkar jag göra något vettigt sedan sover jag 6-8h.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Oj, oj, du har verkligen vänt dygnet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Går du något i skolan då?
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jag satt och skrev med propus hela natten igår
<Krawlezt> Jag har lov :)
<realubot> Nja. Vad är det för konstigt lov som du har nu?
<realubot> Februarilov?
<Krawlezt> Jag sov från 14.00 till 00.00 iförgår, skrev med propus hela natten sen la jag mig 11 och sov tills 20 och nu är jag vaken =)
<Krawlezt> realubot, Sportlov
<CasperN> inget fel med att sova en timme, ett steg i rätt riktning för att behärska flerfasig sömn bara :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep
<realubot> CasperN: Haha, jag tänkte precis på samma sak faktiskt.
<CasperN> dumt att sova för mycket
<realubot> Det var en artikel om det på svt.se.
<Krawlezt> Jag har något fel, när jag sover, sover jag.
<Krawlezt> Det går inte väcka mig.
<realubot> Vi är tydligen gjorda för att sova 4h x 2 och inte 8h x 1.
<Krawlezt> Vaknade idag av att min mor stod och puttade på mig så jag studsade i sängen..
<realubot> Det är ny forskning.
<realubot> Frågan är vad forskarna säger om 1 år? 1+ 0 år?
<CasperN> knappast ny forskning, men obekväm forskning
<realubot> *10 år?
<Krawlezt> Jag skulle kunna göra ett framsteg för människan om jag fick träffa någon som kan skriva när det jag säger.
<Krawlezt> T.e.x, hur man sover så djupt så man vaknar mitt i natten för att andas :)
<Krawlezt> Det är bara jag som kan
<CasperN> alla ensamseglare kör med uberman sömn idag, typ lagkrav på det om man är ensam på havet
<CasperN> alltså 20min sömn
<Krawlezt> Om ni ska jobba idag, tänk på att få betalt för det!
<Krawlezt> Jävla skottår..
<realubot> "Teknik IBM påstår sig ha gjort avgörande framsteg i utvecklingen av kvantdatorer. Nu kan tillverkning av fullstora kvantdatorer börja, hävdar företaget.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.435029/ibm-kvantdatorn-ar-nara?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ComputerSweden20SenasteNyheter+%28CS%3A+Computer+Sweden+20+senaste+nyheter%29
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, just det. Skottdagen. Eller vad man kallar dagen.
<Krawlezt> Mjo
<realubot> IBMs forskningscenter i NY. Det är inga amatörer som hänger där.
<P3n|sXpert> Kvinnan är det första könet, glömm nu inte det
<realubot> "Som exempel kan dagens bästa flerkärniga processorer kryptera och dekryptera en 150 tecken lång sifferrad, men om den vore 1 000 siffror lång skulle hela världens samlade processorkraft för dekryptera den. Med en kvantdator skulle det, enligt IBMs forskare, några timmar."
<realubot> Ni kan köra upp era strong passwords i...
<arand> das kontrast
<CasperN> realubot: det måste vara pga amelia som IBM lyckas
<arand> HMm, man borde kolla upp lite vad som händer på QC fonten nuförtiden...
<realubot> CasperN: Det tror jag med. Det är sedan hon började där som forskningen har tagit fart på allvar.
<realubot> arand: QC? Quantum Computer?
<arand> jo
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> "– Nu är de realistiska om 10-15 år. Åtminstone under vår livstid, säger han."
<realubot> Det där ska man nog ta med en nypa salt i.o.f.s. Det har dom sagt om HIV-vaccin också.
<P3n|sXpert> Om kvinnan säger nej till mannens säd i 60 år så dör hela mänsligheten ut.
<arand> I forskartermer brukar det innebära "vi har en vag aning om att det borde finnas något intressant där, så fortsätt dumpa pengar på oss, kthnx"
<realubot> P3n|sXpert: Hallå Ranelid!
<realubot> arand: Mjo.
<P3n|sXpert> P3n|sXpert, Kärleken. Vilken kraft, vilken styrka
<P3n|sXpert> Whoops
<P3n|sXpert> Godnatt
<realubot> Så. Nu har jag lagt ner lite tid på att svara på ubuntu-forum-frågor.
<realubot> Tänk om man ändå fick betalt för tiden man lägger ner på forumet.
<Krawlezt> Haha, tänk på all tid man har lagt ner i denna kanalen.
<Krawlezt> Jag är typ aldrig inne på forumet.
 * realubot himlar med ögonen som en fjortis.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag brukar titta in i forumet lite då och då och svara på någon fråga eller två. Man löser ju många frågor med en enkel googling.
 * Krawlezt har träningsvärk..
<Krawlezt> Ja, dock är det svårt för visa.
<realubot> Det är lite irriterande att folk inte har googlat på sina frågor. Svaret är ofta bara en googling bort.
<realubot> Mm, svårt att värdera infon kanske om man är ovan vid Linux.
<realubot> Det kanske känns tryggare att fråga i ett forum och låta andra nvändare värdera resultaten i Google.
<realubot> *användare
<Krawlezt> Mjo, förstår visa som inte har en aning om vad dom ska googla på men har man haft linux ett tag så ska man kunna googla
<realubot> Jo. Det är sant.
<realubot> CasperN: https://svt.se/2.108068/1.2723519/myten_om_atta_timmars_somn
<realubot> "En ny version av Apples surfplatta väntas presenteras nästa vecka.
<realubot> "
 * CasperN förstör stämmningen med att droppa en 90talare i kanalen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMUklfqAWzE
<realubot> Tur att man inte betalar för sv. tidningar.
<realubot> Så mycket skit som står där.
<Krawlezt> Så, nu har jag 6h framför mig som jag inte kan spela. Vad ska man göra nu
<realubot> CasperN: Inte Rick Roll.
 * realubot förstör stämningen genom att dumpa en riktigt bra Ubuntu-videoguide i kanalen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<realubot> Gick ni på den?
 * CasperN gillar inte ubuntu och kontrar med drömhus www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GBVMiC8lxc
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför kan du inte spela?
<Krawlezt> Jag blev dödade och ligger på sjukhuset i 6h..
<realubot> Med Therese Grankvist.
<Krawlezt> Det är så tråkigt, dom dödar mig sen dör dom och ångrar sig sen kommer nästa idiot.
<realubot> CasperN: Du är väl inte rädd för kärleken CasperN?
<Krawlezt> realubot, Såklart man är rädd för kärleken
<Krawlezt> Man är dum om man inte är
 * realubot kontrar med R.A.M.O.N.E.S från Ramones sista konsert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLmgKLig_o&t=9m02s
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är det för spel du lirar?
<Krawlezt> Pimpland.se - Världens sämsta men har inget bättre för mig.
<CasperN> realubot: skitlänk! den buffrar inte :(
<CasperN> eller, den ville att jag skulle lyssna från början :D
 * Krawlezt funderar på att tanka apache2 och koda en hemsida 
 * CasperN byter kläder till något nyare http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzL_w4eDho8&feature=related
<CasperN> Krawlezt: prova nginx istället inte så smutsigt som apache :)
<Krawlezt> Inte tala illa om Apache!
<CasperN> a patch!
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Nginx är väl något wannabe apache ;)
<Krawlezt> http://nginx.org/
<Krawlezt> Fin hemsida
<CasperN> http://wiki.nginx.org/Main
<CasperN> bättre?
<realubot> CasperN: Länken fungerar för mig.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: den ser najs ut i links iaf
<Krawlezt> CasperN, mhm
<realubot> CasperN: Du tillhör dom hårda grabbarna och surfar med Links.
<CasperN> ofc
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Kodar du hemsidor?
<CasperN> nej, vem gör det idag?
<Krawlezt> Jag? :(
<CasperN> länka något fräsigt du gjort! :)
<Krawlezt> Jag har inget uppe då min domän har gått ner :(
<CasperN> släng upp något :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: nginx är för linux, jag sitter på Windows @ mors dator.
<CasperN> köp en RPi imorgon och ha den som server!
<Krawlezt> RPi?
<CasperN> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<realubot> Raspberry Pi-
<realubot> Mm. Släpps den imorgon?
<CasperN> de flesta tror så iaf
<Krawlezt> Asså, jag har inte förstått vad det är..
<Krawlezt> Tell me
<realubot> Den kommer ju i två verioner. Vilken ska man satsa på?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är en dator. :)
<CasperN> sägs att det är en bra bit över 100k på maillistan
<Krawlezt> realubot, Så långt förstår jag med
<CasperN> och kanske 10k ex av model b
<realubot> Som är billig men tillräckligt kraftfull för t.ex. XMBC.
<realubot> *XBMC
<CasperN> en dator för 230 spänn
<Krawlezt> Inte värt
<realubot> Jo.
<CasperN> jo
<Krawlezt> Nej, inte för mig
<CasperN> jo
<realubot> Jag är väldigt intresserad men misstänker att dom säljs slut i ett nafs.
<CasperN> det är fett jäkla värt på varenda tänkbart sätt
<realubot> Vad kommer det att kosta att beställa från Schweden?
<realubot> *till Sverige?
<CasperN> 30 spänn
<CasperN> typ?
<Krawlezt> VARFÖR är dom så bra?
<realubot> Inte mer i frakt?
<Krawlezt> Den är billig förstår jag
<CasperN> 100 gram typ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom är ju ruskigt billiga.
<Krawlezt> Det är en Linux dator förstår jag med
<Krawlezt> Billig Linux dator som ingen har hört talas om
<realubot> Krawlezt: 230 kr för en dator är ingenting.
<CasperN> ARM11 dator
<Krawlezt> Hur bra är dom? Kan man få se delar?
<CasperN> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/i/z5/illo/nw/story_graphics/11dec/raspberry-pi.jpg
<CasperN> passar i en tablettask :)
<Krawlezt> Är datorn så stor?
<CasperN> japp
<Krawlezt> Inte värt
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> vad mer behöver man?
<Krawlezt> Fett liten, har aldrig hört om den, fett kass (Därför så billig).
<CasperN> tror du det så är du verkligen naiv
<Krawlezt> Ja
<einand> har den släppts?
<einand> nä
<CasperN> einand: kanske imorgon kl 7
<Krawlezt> Hade det vart en i7 prolle och 6gb ram hade den vart nice
<Krawlezt> Sen ett shysst grafikkort så hade jag funderat på det
<einand> Krawlezt: den är grymt bra ändå, klarar tex 1080p h264x utan problem
 * Krawlezt gör: :O
<einand> japp
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NR57ELY28s
<Krawlezt> Vill ni se min dator jag ska köpa?
<einand> tror det är den videon
<Krawlezt> realubot, har hittat en ny
<einand> jag funderar på att bygga en htcp av den
<CasperN> lär bli svårt att få tag på en imorgon, risken att de säljer slut direkt
<Krawlezt> Skriv ett script som beställer en direkt?
<einand> svårt, eftersom jag inte vet hur sidan ser ut
<CasperN> jag minns när open pandora hade preorder, tog slut direkt
<Krawlezt> True
<CasperN> och då var det betydligt mer pengar det handlade om
<Krawlezt> Vad är XBMC?
<einand> mjukvara för "tv"
<CasperN> RPi har fått en galen hype pga priset nu
 * Krawlezt ska kolla på youtube klippet
<einand> alternativ två, är att jag köper en som kan ta mot och visa bilder direkt från video kameran
<einand> CasperN: den har ju 4 GOI portar med
<einand> så tex mer prisvärd än arduino
<Krawlezt> Hur många RPi har dom skapat?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: ca 10k just nu
<einand> bra att den är hypad faktiskt
<einand> behövs flera sådana produkter
<CasperN> men det kommer skapas många fler såfort de hinner
<Krawlezt> Och ni tror inte ni hinner köpa en?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: nej
<einand> 10k är inget
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKhnoQMwjmQ
<Krawlezt> 10k = 1h
<CasperN> efterfrågan är enorm
<Krawlezt> Var med på starten så hinner ni haffa en
<Krawlezt> Ja men lätt att man hinner
<CasperN> de sålde slut RPi stickers direkt :P
<CasperN> deras sida kommer säkert ddosas
<Krawlezt> Exakt det jag tänkte göra emot dom
<einand> tycker dom borde ha förhandsbokningsystem
<einand> finns ju identiska Rasberry PI att köpa på ebay
<CasperN> bästa med RPi är att det öppnar upp för snabbare uppdateringar till ARM portningar
<einand> CasperN: framför allt visar att ARM kan prestera
<CasperN> RPi är ju open hardware
<einand> och sedan är RPi öppen
<einand> så folk har gjort "kloner"
<Krawlezt> Haha, ska man lägga en DDoS attack på deras sida 1min innan dom öppnar skiten så alla kommer ":O"
<CasperN> jo, det var ju meningen att kloner ska förekomma
<CasperN> det är ju inget vinstdrivande
<einand> det jag gillar mest, är att dom har 4 GOI pinnar
<CasperN> Krawlezt: lycka till, de klarar nog av scriptkidies som du
<Krawlezt> Pft, aldrig.
<einand> DDoS klar väl vem som helst idag?
<CasperN> ta i med HOIC och LOIC och allt annat du kan
<einand> bara betala 10.000kr till någon med rätt kontakter
<Krawlezt> Haha sådant sysslar jag inte med :)
<Krawlezt> Jag hade faktiskt ett botnet upp emot 2300 Linux datorer förr.
<realubot> Kommer dom tillverka fler eller är det en onw hit wonder?
<CasperN> de kommer tillverka många fler
<einand> realubot: kommer komma flera så länge folk betalar
<Krawlezt> Dock insåg jag att det bara var löjligt och har blivit en fredlig Linux användare.
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Jasså, du har läst om HOIC :)
<realubot> Jag kan vänta...
<einand> om jag förstått det rätt är väl detta lit "arm" världens arduino
<realubot> Jag undrar vad frakten kommer gå på.
<CasperN> typ
<realubot> CasperN: Är den verkligen så liten som en tablettask?
<Krawlezt> Asså, 1x1dm?
<einand> är ifrån kina, så frakten är garanterat gratis, eller under 30 spänn
<Krawlezt> Eller tänker jag fel
<CasperN> kretskorts stor, men inte altoids askar
<CasperN> den har inga "runda hörn"
<einand> realubot: du kan köpa på ebay nu om du vill
<Krawlezt> Vilket OS får man med om man köper en sån där?
<einand> funnits några månader
<einand> Krawlezt: vilket du vill
<Krawlezt> Debian direkt
<einand> Windows CE och Debian fungerar
<realubot> einand: Nja. Jag vill inte köpa något plagiat byggt av lågstatuskomponenter.
<CasperN> fedora ARM är nog "standard"
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får inget men det kommer finnas en Fedora-version till den.
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SI7rWfaDc0
<CasperN> men angstom lär vara fint
<Krawlezt> Man måste väl koppla in skärm om man ska använda en såndär?
<CasperN> angstrom*
<einand> realubot: är inget plagiat, och garanterat gjord i samma fabruker, är ju open hardware
<einand> Krawlezt: beror på
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du ska se bild måste du ju koppla till en skärm men om du använder den som en server så behöver du ju inte skärm.
<einand> den har ju 4 GOI pinnar, som du kan styra över ssh
<einand> $25 Raspberry Pi Kills Apple iPhone 4S GPU! Now Run XBMC Full h.264 1080p Video Streaming!
<realubot> Jag avvaktar lite för att se hur det går för Raspberry Pi.
<realubot> Jag kanske väntar tills barnsjukdomarna är åtgäradade.
<einand> den är mindre än en tabletask, någon har byggt en RBP i samma storlek som ett usbminne
<Krawlezt> Asså, överdrivet lite.
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efFFGu8Sijg&feature=relmfu
<Krawlezt> Man kan fan gå runt me den server i fickan då.
<einand> pc speakrn tar plats
<realubot> Har den något lagringsutrymme?
<einand> Krawlezt: snarare intressant att du kan boota din helt egna maskin
<CasperN> den där har iof en 12mpix kamera på sig
<realubot> Eller måste man koppla till hdd?
<CasperN> kanska bloatad :)
<CasperN> ganska*
<einand> jag köpte en systemkamera, hoppas detta lder till opensource systemkamror
<CasperN> einand: bara att beställa en elphelkamera när du vill börja med open source foto :P
<einand> la 7500 på en nikon igår
<realubot> Jag har inte tillräckligt bra koll för att förstå vad Ri betyder för hårdvaruutvecklingen men jag är imponerad över att det går att få en pytteliten dator för 200 kr som duger till något.
<CasperN> för hårdvara betyder det lite, för F/OSS betyder det mer
<Krawlezt> "Det är insidan som räknas"
<CasperN> einand: vilken kamera blev det?
<einand> CasperN: d5100
<einand> med tillbehör
<CasperN> gött :D
<CasperN> grattis
<einand> vill du se lite bilder?
<CasperN> sure :)
<CasperN> inget snusk
<CasperN> jag vill sova
<einand> hum.. vad skulle jag annars ha kameran till
<CasperN> jag vet :)
<realubot> 7500 kr. Det är en månadslön för mig.
<realubot> :S
<realubot> einand: Tänk på det.
<Krawlezt> Så RPi ska vara för XBMC?
<realubot> Finns det några chassin till RPi då?
<CasperN> realubot: inga än, inte från dem iaf, men det kommer
<CasperN> om man nu inte kan lösa det själv dvs
<einand> realubot: och?
 * realubot köper en tablettask.
<realubot> einand: Ja. Du sprätter pengar från höften medan andra knappt har råd med mat.
<realubot> einand: Får du inte dåligt samvete?
<einand> har dropbox tagit bort den publika mappen?
<realubot> Det finns barn i världen som svälter och du går och köper en dyr kamera.
<einand> realubot: jag känner mig stålt, att jag kunnat arbeta så hårt så jag kan köpa en kamera
<einand> och hade jag inte köpt den hade ännu mera barn svältit
<einand> troligtvis betalade jag 1-2 månads löner till en kines som monterat ihop den
<realubot> Alla komponenter... Dom förstör miljön...
<realubot> Du förstör jordklotet med allt eektoniksskrot.
<einand> tråkigt
<realubot> *elektronikskrot
<einand> troligtvis förstör jag miljön mindre med en dyr kamera än en billig, eftersom jag har denna ett par år
<Krawlezt> Hur kom ni in på det här ämnet?
<realubot> Nä, fotografi är inget för mig.
<Krawlezt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_mDuJuvZjI&feature=related
<CasperN> troligtvis förstör det antal afrikaner som 7500kr skulle föda, världen mer än en kamera
<realubot> Det är ett dyrt nöje och det finns annat roligt att satsa på.
<Krawlezt> Kanske inte för einand realubot?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, kanske inte det.
<einand> laddar upp alla bilder nu iaf
 * Krawlezt vill ha en värld med bara terminaler
<einand> nja
<einand> vet jag förstås inte
<einand> men iaf terminalhanterat
<Krawlezt> En värld med bara Windows, där har vi det
<CasperN> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Terminal-dec-vt52.jpg
<CasperN> terminal?
<CasperN> schnygg :)
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<Krawlezt> ,..,
<Krawlezt> Jag är typ nyvaken realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag ska försöka sova lite, tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Mjo jag med, dock behöver jag något att sova på.
<Krawlezt> Skulle behöva vodka med dropp in i kroppen.
<CasperN> lacknafta funkar bättre
<Krawlezt> Eller en brud, skulle också kunna få mig att somna
<Krawlezt> Tips på tidsfördriv?
<CasperN> hmm, undra hur många som sniffat lacknafta i tron om att det är samma sak som thinner :D
<CasperN> måste va en hel del pundare :P
<CasperN> http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/embroidery-design-on-linux-now-possible-with-thred
<CasperN> OMFG
<CasperN> min kära mor kommer bli så glad när hon äntligen slipper windows :)
<realubot> Det här gäller mig: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/jo-grupparbeten-gor-vissa-dumma/
<realubot> Men kanske inte p.g.a. att jag jämför mina resultat med andras.
<realubot> einand: Du vet ju att jag är jävligt smart men när jag är här i kanalen så sjunker min IQ drastiskt.
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Jag förstod inte det du länkade..
<CasperN> du är för ung och dum för att förstå allt
<Krawlezt> Ursäkta?
<CasperN> det kommer, ha tålamod och läs så går det nog
<Krawlezt> Om jag inte förstår topicen eller när jag ögnar igenom, är det något nytt..
<Krawlezt> realubot, Om man arbetar med dumma människor blir man dum, därav blir man dum utav grupparbeten.
<Krawlezt> Nej, får väl ta min dagliga dos av Flashback
<einand> Krawlezt: på tal om dumma eller ;)
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Det finns så mycket att läsa, jag börjar läsa nu. Återkommer när jag är klar.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad läser du på flashback då?
<Krawlezt> IT-Säkerhet/Övriga Operativsystem (Linux) och Cannabis forumet
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<Krawlezt> Läser du något däR?
<realubot> Nja. Kikar lite på Skvaller ibland.
<realubot> Tidsfördriv bara.
<realubot> Kul att läsa lite skvaller om någon kändis.
<Krawlezt> Skvaller, det tråkigaste :)
<Krawlezt> realubot, Läs på Linux forumet istället.
<realubot> Nja. Jag vet inte om jag orkar. Jag läser så mycket om Linux på andra ställen.
<Krawlezt> Men helvette, CasperN varför är klockan så mycket?
<Krawlezt> Jag som skulle lägga mig 9 :(
<CasperN> jadu, lite måttfullhet hade inte skadat
<Krawlezt> 30min tog det att läsa 7sidor på flashback
<Krawlezt> Jag har läst en tråd av 20 nu
<CasperN> nä, sömn 3 timmar så är jag som ny igen
<CasperN> gnatt på er
<Krawlezt> Hm, dags att sova tror jag
<Kraw> :o
<Krawlezt> http://blogg.binero.se/2012/02/ledigt-jobb-du-var-nasta-medarbetare/
 * Krawlezt känner för att dra en highlight på alla i kanalen så några vaknar..
<coobra_> heh
<Krawlezt> Det är värdelöst att vara vaken nu, har absolut ingenting att göra..
<Krawlezt> CTRL + R på facebook varje minut typ.
<coobra_> koda en kompis
<coobra_> koda en kompisD
<coobra_> :D
<Krawlezt> Ska fan göra det
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> printf("Krawlezt, jag 'a'r alltid din kompis");
<Krawlezt> coobra_, Vad gör du vaken nu?
<coobra_> inte mycke
<coobra_> kan inte sova
<Krawlezt> Samma här, dock känner jag hur ögona sakta går neråt.
<Krawlezt> Ska troligen på LAN idag också.
<Krawlezt> Skulle behöva en KO
<Krawlezt> Knock out d.v.s.
<Krawlezt> coobra_, Jävla skit, enligt BMI undersökning är jag 1 över underviktig.
<Krawlezt> if krawlezt{ sleep(6h) = perfect; if else{ quit;
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Kaffe och Vakna med The Voice i soffan! :)
<phnom> Nä, kaffet kan vänta tills jag kommer till jobbet
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Mjo kan vara skönt att köra kaffet när man har vart vaken en stund, dock har jag vart vaken sen 20.00 :(
<phnom> Din dygnsrytm är lite fucked up? :P
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Hehe, lite. La mig 11 igår och skulle vakna 20.00 men ska inte göra samma misstag igen :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Måste bestämma mig om jag ska vara vaken hela dagen/kvällen eller om jag ska sova en stund.
<phnom> Går inte du i skolan eller nåt? ^^
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Sportlov :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Dock kanske jag ska på LAN idag.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> phnom, Har redan börjat dricka kaffe, tror nog jag kör på hela dagen eller sover lite på soffan så jag får lite sömn.
<phnom> Aha, sporta på LAN, låter nice.
<phnom> Nä, nu går snart bussen. Bai.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Herrå!
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Kopp nummer 2, blir nog kaffe race idag
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> CasperN, Du sov länge :)
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> ddos till max imorse
<CasperN> alla sidor gick ned
<CasperN> två artiklar på BBC
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Vilka sidor?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Fick höra något om DDoS attack på ett nätverk dock la jag inte ner med tid på att läsa mer om det
<CasperN> farnell.com och RS
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> "RS"?
<CasperN> samt några andra
<CasperN> har inte url
<CasperN> RS är en elektronikfirma
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Random hemsidor
<CasperN> se.rs-online.com
<CasperN> samt några andra som hör till farnell
<CasperN> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17190334
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Hm okej då vet jag allting :)
<CasperN> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17190918
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> verkar som alla trodde att de hade förberett sig för detta
<CasperN> men det blev betydligt större än väntat
<CasperN> att BBC nu sprider det gör inte saken direkt bättre
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Haha mjo, det är väl någon större liga som ligger bakom det :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> ANONYMOUS!
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Helt klart
<realubot> Det är bra att ni vaktar kanalen grabbar.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> realubot, Det är mitt mål, sitter i kanalen dygnet runt för att vara dagis fröken.
<CasperN> gå in på #raspberrypi och skriv att det finns på blocket
<CasperN> så kan du nog sänka den sidan med
<realubot> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Det är bra.
<realubot> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Har CasperN hållit sig lugn i natt då?
<CasperN> jag har sovit gott
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Han kom in nyss men han vart lugn
<CasperN> varit vaken sedan kl 5
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Har vart vaken i 12h nu
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Standard.
<mikael64> Sådärja. Har just installerat 10.04 LTS remix på en desktopburk. Har inte kört ubuntu på ett tag.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> 10.04? Vad är det för påhitt.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Kör 11.10 med gnome-shell mikael64
<mikael64> "Välkommen till Ubuntu.se Remix 10.04 LTS!" <-- står det när jag loggar på
<mikael64> LTS ska väl vara long term support
<realubot> mikael64: Jaha. Du har installerat en custom-version.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Long time support* om jag inte har fel?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Låter väl bäst
<mikael64> Ah just det
<realubot> mikael64: Ja, men det är inte mer än något år kvar på supporten. Nästa LTS är 12.04 och kommer ut om två månader.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> mikael64, Jag är inte säker, dock låter det "bäst"?
<realubot> Den har support i 5 år.
<mikael64> Mmm. Länken fanns på ubuntu.se hemsidan.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Vi döper om kanalen till #linux-se
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jag pallar inte Ubuntu
<mikael64> realubot, Inte lätt för mig att veta :) Har kört archlinux dom senaste 4 åren.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> mikael64: Stanna där, Ubuntu förstörde sig själv med Unity.
<realubot> mikael64: Ok. Remixen innehåller lite grejer som ubuntu.se-gänget har lagt till utöver standard 10.04.
<mikael64> Unity ser inte särskilt kul ut nej
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Unity = Wannabe XFCE
<CasperN> eh...
<CasperN> hur fick du ihop det?
<mikael64> Jag ska mest använda burken för att has som server för dropbox, några musiktjänster och lite annat. Den kommer att få stå på hela tiden.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> CasperN: Menyn i Unity är det, helt klart.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Dock är Unity mer än det.
<mikael64> grafiska gränssnittet är inte så viktigt för mig.
<CasperN> ser då inga likheter alls
<CasperN> men men
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Du är blind helt klart
<CasperN> säkert
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> ;)
<realubot> CasperN: On sale now: http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Det är nu man köper allihop och säljer dubbel så dyrt? :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Money maker!
<CasperN> lycka till att köpa en enda
<CasperN> väntar man några timmar tills folk har haft sönder F5 så kan man säkert beställa
<realubot> CasperN: Jag avvaktar.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> TÄNK om jag hade lyckats köpt alla  :)
<CasperN> det finns fler tillverkare
<mikael64> Fick en spark i baken att installera detta då windowsburken plötsligt började visa färgglada pixlar över delar av skärmen. Verkar som att grafikkortet håller på att ge sig.
<CasperN> RPi är open hardware
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jag ska köpa ALLA och sälja för $1000/styck ;)
<mikael64> Mitt gamla HD5770 får nog bytas ut mot en nyare modell.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> realubot blev ledsen när jag skulle köpa alla :(
<CasperN> Krawlezt[VMTV]: fly landet samtidigt, din skuld blir enorm
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> CasperN, 2miljoner dollar, inte så farligt :)
<CasperN> aja, dags att återvända till verkligheten, ha det bra
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> 10 000 x $200 = $200 0000
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> CasperN: Vart har du annars vart?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> mikael64: Kan man få se på ditt Arch Linux? :)
<mikael64> Det kan bli svårt. Det finns några olänkade databitar kvar av arch under den här installation jag just gjorde :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Aha, okej.
<phnom> mikael64: Snacka om nerköp att gå till ubuntu då :P
<mikael64> Men det är bara att gå till archlinux.org om du vill läsa på om det.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> phnom, +1
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> mikael64: Har haft Arch Linux flertal gånger men blev sugen på att se ditt :)
<phnom> Jag har iofs både ubuntu och arch...
<mikael64> phnom, Tja. Beror på vad man vill göra med sitt system
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Som du vet, kan man få Arch att se ut hur som helst ;)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Återkommer efter frukost
<mikael64> Mmm. Jag har kört arch med awesome som wm. Trivts bra med det
<phnom> Meh, jag ville ju ha en modell B :/
<mikael64> Problemet är dock att det kräver underhåll. Jag är ibland ute och reser i 1-2 månader i taget och har svårt att uppdatera remote.
<phnom> mikael64: Då kan jag förstå att du vill ha något som inte är lika volatile :P
<mikael64> Funderade först på ett vanilla debian system, men tänkte prova nåt ubuntuaktigt först
<phnom> Jaha, jag är kass på att läsa
 * phnom trodde de launchade med modell A
<mikael64> Jag har också kört FreeBSD tidigare. Det är ett alternativ. Gillar filsystemet hos BSD över sysV
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<mikael64> Morrn
<larsemil> finns det något sätt att ange att om man sshar till server1 så ska den alltid anta att man använder en annan user än den man är inloggad som?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> man 5 ssh_config
<larsemil> gött tack
<andol> larsemil: Här är grundconfigen - http://paste.ubuntu.com/861633/
<andol> larsemil: Fast titta gärna i man-sidan kodein just föreslog, den tipsar om en hel del annat kul man kan göra.
<Coffe> morning
<kodein> andol: är lösenordet sigge också?
<larsemil> andol: tack!
<larsemil> någon som beställt en cotton candy? eller tror ni mer på rasperry pi
<andol> kodein: PÃ¥ larsemils servrar? Jajjamensan!
<Coffe> dagens topic ?
<Coffe> hackar vi servers ? eller beställer vi godis ?
<coobra_> Coffe:  har du cv :D
<Coffe> coobra_,  1a saken jag fixar på måndag.  jobbar fram tills fredag
<larsemil> gangstahs!
<phnom> larsemil: Man kan ju få ett kluster med många pis till priset av en cotton candy :P
<larsemil> haha sant sant
<andol> Vore faktiskt lite kul att sätta upp ett hemmakluster bestående utav en trave rasperry pis.
<coobra_> hehe
<coobra_> ja om man kunde köpa dom så ja
<andol> Tja, släptes ju idag, och förr eller senare torde de ju hinna ikapp, tycker man.
<coobra_> heh
<kodein> det är ju bara att tjöpa, så kommer de när de kommer
<coobra_> snack om att priset blir 42
<coobra_> inte 25
<kodein> har iaf en kollega som köpte två för motsvarande de $35 som model b skulle kosta, moms ej inräknat
<coobra_> w t f
<coobra_> hata
<kodein> ?
<coobra_> http://i.imgur.com/UGiHA.gif
<kodein> farnell är visst fortfarande toksegt sen lanseringen, men det ska gå bra att beställa från nästa batch redan nu
<larsemil> coobra_: ad var det där för länk?
<coobra_> en gif
<orz> jaså? en gif som har filtypen .gif .... amazing
<larsemil> men tuttar i ubuntu kanalen! det är ajabaja!
<coobra_> ojj
<coobra_> det var inte meningen
<coobra_> :/
<CasperN> meh
<CasperN> http://www.goteborgnonstop.se/2012/02/27/tuttrevolution-for-ratten-att-slippa-overdel-i-badhus/
<CasperN> tycker det borde gälla i ubuntu-se också
<CasperN> fast mest av allt tycker jag iof att saker ska vara ontopic :)
<larsemil> CasperN: blir du glad om jag säger att jag har bar överkropp nu då? ;)
<kodein> låter väl iaf bättre än alternativet
<larsemil> kodein: att jag har tröja på?
<larsemil> nakenchock i serverhallen!
<kodein> bar underkropp, annars
<Coffe> någon här som hostar en au adress ? vi har problem med våran
<Coffe> idag är stora SLA dagen
<kodein> er SLA gäller enbart skottdagar?
<Coffe> idag kan man stänga av sin server och  vid nyår ändå möte 100% sla
<Coffe> då de är skriver på 365 dagar
<kodein> det är väl isf kanske bättre att spara den där avstängda-dagen på nyårsafton istället?
<Coffe> Vill du jobba nyårsafton ?
<kodein> Coffe: vill datanmaskinerna jobba nyårsafton?
<larsemil> jaaa!
<larsemil> de vill alltid joppa de tokarna
<kodein> det är väl annars bara att rapportera 100.2% upptid
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Fånga Ubuntu, betyder det för den som inte vet.
<orz> realubot: finns där en betydelse för ubuntu också ?
<andol> realubot: källa på den översättningen?
<kodein> andol: det var han som sa det
<phnom> realubot: "Capture humanity towards others"?
<kodein> hakuna är ju annars swahili för "det är"
<kodein> så hakuna ubuntu skulle väl typ vara "ubuntu finns"
<kodein> eller, nej, just, hakuna är "det är inte". det är haku som är "det är"
<phnom> kodein: hakuna ubuntu = det är inte medmänsklighet?
<kodein> nåt sånt då
<phnom> realubot försöker alltså förtälja att han tycker ubuntu-communityn förespråkar terrorism.
<kodein> det gör den ju.
<kodein> det står väl ingenstans i nån eula om att man inte får använda programvaran i kärnkraftverk och för terrorism?
<phnom> Nu fick jag ett plötsligt sug efter att tillverka bomber.
<phnom> Hmm, ska inte vim autodetektera när man öppnar filer som har radbrytningar alá windows?
<phnom> Iofs så kanske den bara gör det om man använt samma radbrytningar genom hela filen......
<realubot> Äsch. Sluta vara så petiga. Det lät ju bra. Jag vet inte vad hakunda betyder och bryr mig inte heller.
<realubot> Men jag uppnådde mitt syfte. Att få er att vakna till. Det är det som är huvudsaken.
<realubot> *uppnåde
<realubot> *uppnådde
<realubot> Jag stavar som en kratta.
<realubot> Det är lite många stavfel i meningar som de tvar buggar i HArdy Heron.
<realubot> /lite/lika
 * realubot slänger tangentbordet som stavar så fel.
<realubot> Lågstatustangentbord som skriver som man trycker och inte som man tänker.
<phnom> Lågstatusrealubot som inte trycker som du tänker :P
<Markslap> :)
<phnom> :qa
<phnom> wops
<realubot> Markslap: Vad flinar du åt?
<phnom> realubot: Han kanske är en glad Markslap idag. Och det är helt ok.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag är la alltid glad?
<Markslap> Om jag inte råkar i en diskussion med realubot.
<mikael64> Mjaha... ska jag installera om eller ha kvar detta os?
 * mikael64 installerade ubuntu.se Remix 10.04 LTS tidiage idag.
<kodein> vad är grejen med alla oemixar?
<mikael64> Har ingen aning. Dom har lite egna programpaket, men om det är bra vet jag inte
<realubot> Markslap: Varför sätter du inte ignore på dig själv?
<Markslap> realubot: Räcker ju att ha ignore på dig.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför har du inte det då?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag stör mig på att du ser vad jag skriver.
<mikael64> Var hittar jag en ny ubuntu utan unity?
<realubot> Markslap: Du får installera 10.04.4 då.
<realubot> mikael64: Du får installera 10.04.4 då.
<realubot> mikael64: Ubuntu 11.04 och uppåt har Unity som Skrivbordsmiljö.
<mikael64> realubot, Ah ok...
<realubot> 10.04.4 är en LTS version som fortfarande har support.
<realubot> mikael64: Eller så får du installera Kubuntu eller Lubuntu som använder andra skrivbordsmiljöer än Gnome 3.
<realubot> mikael64: Ett alt. är att använda Gnome Shell istället för Unity i Gnome 3 i Ubuntu 11.04+.
<mikael64> Mja. Jag gillar ju gnome iofs. Fast jag har inte kört kde på evigheter
<realubot> mikael64: Googla på Ubuntu + Gnome Shell så ser du vad Gnome Shell är. Det påminner om Unity men ändå inte riktigt.
<mikael64> Vilken wm används in lubuntu?
<kodein> lxde
<mikael64> ah, tack
<realubot> mikael64: Vill du ha ett klassiskt skrivbordsutseende så rekommenderar jag Lubuntu 11.10.
<mikael64> realubot, ok. Googlar på här. Tack för tipsen
<realubot> mikael64: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<realubot> mikael64: Så ser Gnome Shell ut. Det påminner om Unity men ändå inte.
<realubot> mikael64: Lubuntu/Xubuntu och Kubuntu har mer klassiska utseenden.
<mikael64> realubot, Ja. Jag läser om den nu. Hårdvaran är en gammal c2d cpu och blygsamt grafikkort
<realubot> mikael64: Du kan alltid ladda ner Lubuntu och skapa ett bootbart USB eller bränna en CD. Därefter kan du testa Lubuntu i Live-läget när du bootar från CD/USB.
<realubot> mikael64: Då passar Lubuntu bra. Det är resurssnålt.
<mikael64> realubot, Japp. Jag körde live-dvd'n till den installationen jag har nu. Bra att kunna testa först
<realubot> mikael64: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Lubuntu_11.10_Oneiric_Ocelot.png
<realubot> mikael64: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/cc/Lubuntu_12.04.png
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.10 och 12.04.
<mikael64> Mmm. Båda ser väl ok ut
<realubot> mikael64: Linux Mint är ett alt. också:
<mikael64> realubot, Jo. Jag har faktiskt bränt en Mint DVD redan, men är lite osäker om jag gillar den
<realubot> mikael64: Det finns en Mint med LXDE.
<mikael64> Ah. Visste inte det
<mikael64> lubuntu får plats på en cd... 658MB
<amelia> vad kör folk för backup-system på linux? behöver tips och idéer..
<nighter> TSM :P
<amelia> nighter: haha, lite stort för hemmabruk. :)
<nighter> lite dyrt för hemmabruk bara
<nighter> ahh
<amelia> nja, det hade nog gått att lösa.
 * amelia jobbar ju på IBM. :)
<nighter> coolers
<kodein> man får väl snylta på jobbets TSM, annars :)
<amelia> nej, det går inte... mina burkar är inte certifierade enligt deras säkerhetsmuppeligukk
<derfian> rdiff-backup har jag kört ett tag. inte perfekt. men funkar.
<amelia> jag är lite inne på mer en hel lösning än massa shellscript
<derfian> duplicity verkar vara hippt också.
<derfian> Bacula?
<kodein> jag är dålig på backuppande själv, men rdiff är väl kanske bland det smidigare
<derfian> Om du är van vid TSM lär du säkert kunna rodda Bacula. :-)
<kodein> det jag gillat med tsm på jobbet är ju iaf att det går att återställa filer ibland
<nighter> Bacula körde jag när jobbade på webhotell.
<amelia> dedup vill jag ha.
<realubot> amelia: rsync?
<kodein> det kommer på natten och suger datat från diskarna
<amelia> funderar på bacula.
<realubot> amelia: dejavu?
<amelia> realubot: ingen dedup i någon av dem.
<kodein> dedup har man väl i fulsystemet?
<andol> amelia: Givet att du även är intresserad utav hostad lösning så kör jag med http://www.tarsnap.com/
<realubot> dedup?
<amelia> rsync kör jag idag.
<amelia> realubot: deduplicering.
<amelia> andol: ingen hostad lösning. :)
 * amelia är kräsen
 * realubot tittar konstigt på amelia.
<amelia> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_deduplication
<realubot> amelia: Tackar.
<amelia> realubot: i princip om jag gör backup på 100 linuxburkar och /etc/passwd ser likadan ut på alla kommer den bara att sparas en gång istället för 100 gånger.
<kodein> har du 100 linuxburkar så tycker jag du ska strunta i att backa upp /etc/passwd och köra en katalogtjänst istället
<realubot> amelia: Ah.
<andol> kodein: Satt just och funderade på ifall även jag skulle missförstå på det viset :)
<amelia> kodein: haha, jo.. men som ett exampel.
<realubot> amelia: Samma som i exemplet med mailet i Wikipedia-artikeln.
<realubot> 100 mail med samma attachment och då behöver man bara 1 backup för 100 mail.
<amelia> ok, jag har inte läst artikeln.
<amelia> kanske blir att försöka sig på bacula igen..
<amelia> är lite skeptisk till hela tape-grejjen... men det känns som det bästa alternativet trots allt.
<andol> amelia: För framtida bruk kan du ju hålla ett öka på bup. Verkar riktigt lovande, även om man kanske vill vänta tills det är mindre beta-aktigt innan man faktiskt har det som sin primära backuplösning.
<andol> https://github.com/apenwarr/bup#readme
<amelia> bacula finns ju t.o.m. i repo i centos. det är bra
 * Barre hoppar in i diskussionen och undrar givetvis om bacula supporterar inc-forever?
<Barre> och då även möjlighet att göra syntetisk full-backup?
<amelia> Barre: vem vet? :P
<Coffe> amelia,  vi kör bacula
<amelia> Coffe: är det något att ha?
<Coffe> amelia, ja det är väldigt kompitent
<mikael64> realubot, Nu har jag installerat lubuntu 11.10. Första intrycket är bra. Rent och fint gränssnitt. Tack igen för tipset.
<realubot> mikael64: Varsågod. Lubuntu använder skrivbordsmiljön LXDE och fönsterhanteraren Openbox.
<realubot> mikael64: Det är en lättviktig dist. Du kan installera Firefox om du vill. Jag tror Chromium är standard i Lubuntu.
<mikael64> realubot, Det stämmer. Chromium är installerat som standard.
<realubot> mikael64: Dock kanske du ska avinstallera Chromium och installera det från PPA istället så får du senaste versionen?
<realubot> mikael64: Vilken vers. av Chromium har du nu?
<realubot> mikael64: Samma sak med Firefox. Om du installerar från Mozillas Firefox-PPA så får du senaste versionen.
<realubot> 18.0.997 är den senaste versionen i PPA:t. Vilken ingår i Lubuntu 11.10?
<realubot> Du gör så här om du vill ha den senaste versionen:
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> Kör den raden i Terminalen så får du den senaste versionen av webbläsaren Chromium.
<realubot> mikael64: Om du vill vara säker på att ha den senaste stabila Firefox-versionen så skriver du istället:
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<realubot> Därefter kommer du att ha dom senaste versionerna av Chromium och Firefox.
<einand> realubot: Tjenix
<realubot> einand: Hej hej.
<realubot> einand: Wzup?
<mikael64> realubot: Tack för det. Ska göra det direkt
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> spacebug-: händer här då?
<spacebug-> här vet jag inte. Dock har jag precis städat lägenheten och avslutat det med en kille jag dateat lite. Ikväll blir det till att spela fotboll ;)
<spacebug-> själv då?
<spacebug-> packeterat några nya kdepaket? =)
<Philip5> spela fotboll? jag ska kolla på fotboll
<Philip5> nä jag packar inget just nu utan käkar och kollar på android-rom och funderar på om jag ska flasha om min till nyare
<Philip5> relationer är ju ibland lite jobbiga och ibland bara kul
<einand> någon som vet när nya tiden för Rasbarry PI är för när det släpps?
<spacebug-> hehe
<phnom> einand: Den tillverkas ju per demand nu när de licensierat ut det till farnell och vadnudenandrahette
<einand> phnom: är ju openhardware så vem som helstk an tillverka den
<einand> finns tes cloner tt köpa sedan månader tillbaka
<phnom> einand: Jo, se #devel-se, quote från deras announcement imorse.
<einand> spelar roll vad dom officalla vägarna säger, när det finns tusentals inofficalla kopior
<phnom> einand: Jag svarade bara på din fråga om när de kommer släppa nästa, fattade det som att du undrade när de kommer släppa nästa batch.
<einand> inte nästa, dom släpptes ju aldrig i morse
<einand> utan när nya tiden är
<phnom> Jo, man kan beställa, och de anländer till UK från kina om en månad ungefär.
<phnom> (de officiella iaf)
<einand> vart då, står på websidan att det inte går ju
<phnom> "Although we are still waiting for units to arrive from China, you can start buying the Raspberry Pi today. We have entered into licensed manufacture partnerships with two British companies, Premier Farnell and RS Components. "
<phnom> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<einand> vart köper man då
<einand> ingen av sidorna dom länkar till säljer ännu
<einand> man kan sätta upp sig på intresselista dock
<phnom> Jaha, senast när jag kollade så kunde man fortfarande förbeställa på farnell, men om man har deras varuid så kan man kanske fortfarande förbeställa via microkit
<phnom> http://se.farnell.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-pcba/sbc-raspberry-pi-model-b/dp/2081185
<einand> känner mig lite besviken iaf, satt uppe klockan sju, och inga gick att beställa :(
<phnom> Där kan du nog förbeställa, ta varunumret och gå in på microkit.se och följ deras "beställ farnell grejer här"-länk
<einand> För tillfället är det tyvärr inte längre möjligt att lägga ordrar på dessa i vår webbshop då Farnell satt stopp för orderingång på dessa och vi hoppas att vi inom kort kommer hitta en lösning på detta.
<phnom> Doh
<phnom> :(
<phnom> Aja, får väl hoppas att de löser det snart då, efterfrågan lär ju vara ett fett incitament till att göra det snabbt iaf.
<einand> priset går garanterat nner några tior med sedan
<phnom> Jag som tänkte "Åh vad bra att de fixade förbeställning, då kan jag fixa det sen."
<phnom> Konstigt att de slutade ta pre-orders på farnell iaf.
<einand> tja, dom kanske fått 100,000 preorders
<phnom> Antagligen
<phnom> Något annat som är konstigt är att min CD-server skickar väldigt märkliga paket.
<kodein> det enkla sättet är ju annars att du hittar på ett företagsnamn och beställer hos farnell
<kodein> typ phnompenh microtech
<phnom> Har de CD-servrar? :D
<kodein> inte vet jag
<hexabit> Jag måste ha en sådan!!! Kommer att bli 2000talets Commodore 64 :)
<hexabit> Helt otroligt pris också såg jag nu!
<hexabit> Är det någon som har lyckats beställa ännu?
<CasperN> anmälde intresse imorse iaf
<CasperN> men efter ddosen har jag tagit det lungt och avvaktar
<CasperN> den kommer tillverkar under lång tid, och det är ingen idé att stressa nu, bättre att låta andra reda ut eventuella problem först
<hexabit> CasperN: Ja du har nog rätt :)
<CasperN> just nu kokar internet av lösa rykten och missvisande information, bättre att se vad som händer av många skäl
<CasperN> klart man vill ha en så fort det bara går, men när det börjar bli möjligt med gruppbeställningar och annat så kommer saker bli ännu billigare
<CasperN> och vem vill seriöst ha EN RPi? jag vill ha flera :)
<hexabit> CasperN:  hehehe så sant! :)
<hexabit> Det pratas mycket om året Linux blir populärt på skrivborden, tror att det börjar närma sig nu med hjälp av denna lilla maskin.
<CasperN> tveksamt, detta är nog mest en hype pga priset
<hexabit> ja kanske men vi håller tummarna :)
<CasperN> det sägs vara över 200k på mailistan från många munnar nu, men hur många som har en enda aning om vad etta verkligen är, är långt ifrån alla de som visat intresse
<hexabit> strax tbx
<CasperN> jag tror att "normala" användare kommer att bli lite besvikna
<mikaelcarlsson> Tjenare boys!
<amelia> jahaja, hej ändå mikaelcarlsson!
<mikaelcarlsson> Vad händer?:)
<amelia> försöker installera bacula, själv?
<mikaelcarlsson> aha. precis varit nere i våran serverhall och pilla med en jobbig drobo raid låda som alldrig vill som jag vill! :D
<phnom> Du kan få komma hit och pilla med min låda, den vill inte som jag vill. :(
<swecarp> Philip5,  gokväll
<amelia> mikaelcarlsson: drygt
<Philip5> god kväll
<swecarp> Philip5,  du som har koll på digicam jag kan inte importera bilder från min canon
<mikaelcarlsson> vad är problemet md din då, phnom?
<phnom> mikaelcarlsson: transmit-kön i min TCP-implementation är lite skakig :P
<amelia> mikaelcarlsson: vill du köpa ett SAN istället? :)
<mikaelcarlsson> en återställning gör susen ;) nooot.  haha nja har några promise lådor liggandes i serverskåpet på jobbet som skall ner troligen ;)
<phnom> mikaelcarlsson: Jag återställer den varje gång jag flashar dumburken :P
<mikaelcarlsson> hmm, ah alltså jag har en erfarenhet utav Drobo. Använd INTE som filserver. Utan endast för typ backup då och då.
<amelia> typ som promise
<mikaelcarlsson> många av våra kunder har lämnat tillbaka dom på grund utav att dom tappar kontakten etc när man arbetar mot den många samtidigt. men som backup för server eller någon klient då och då är den okej, och sen absolut köra på iscs är viktigt!
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du med digikam från min ppa eller ubuntus officiella paket?
<swecarp> din ppa  har jag för mig skall kolla
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du digikam 2.1.1 eller 2.5.0?
<swecarp> 2,5,0
<Philip5> ja då borde du kunna
<Philip5> har du provat att importera från kameran via menyn i digikam?
<swecarp> ja det är då den krashar får inte upp kameran när jag ansluter den
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna bug raport  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295062
<ubot2`> KDE bug 295062 in general "crash on import" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Philip5> kraschar hela digikam när du ska importera?
<swecarp> jap stänger ner
<swecarp> ubot2`,  det är min bug raport
<ubot2`> swecarp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Philip5> swecarp: använder du libdc1394-22 från min ppa?
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu ställer du svåra frågor får kolla
<Philip5> min är patchad mot att kraschas vid import från kamera
<swecarp> Philip5,  vet inte om det är din men kolla skärm dumpen http://i.imgur.com/rhCx5.png
<Philip5> swecarp: ja den är från mig
<Philip5> swecarp: fast har det här blivit de senaste dagarna?
<Philip5> jag har nyligen gjort uppdatering av det lib som sköter kommunikationen med din kamera
<Philip5> tänkte om det är en ny bugg i den
<swecarp> Philip5,  det är första importen jag har gjort till digicam i kubuntu
<swecarp> så jag vet inte om det är en ny bug
<Philip5> swecarp: testa en rollback till versionen som kommer med ubuntu istället för den nyare som kommer från mig. rulla tillbaka versionerna av libgphoto2-2 libgphoto2-port0
<Philip5> du måste då kanske även avinstallera libgphoto2-l10n
<Philip5> rulla tillbaka till version 2.4.11-3
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu pratar du grekiska var god förklara hur
<Philip5> swecarp: sudo aptitude install libgphoto2-2=2.4.11-3 libgphoto2-port0=2.4.11-3
<Philip5> osäker på om du kan använda apt-get istället för aptitude där
<CasperN> winelib och winemaker? hur fungerar sånt? jag vill kompilera ett program som precis är portat från windows med hjälp av winelib
<bamsefar> larsemil: Sugen på lite servrar?
<CasperN> kan har aldrig hört talas eller rört det tidigare :(
<swecarp> Philip5,  fan får följande medelande i terminalen http://paste.ubuntu.com/862338/
<Philip5> du måste stänga synaptic
<swecarp> philip jag löste det hadde paket hanteraren öppen då gick det inte
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> vet att de jobbat fram en nyare motor för usb mot canon-kameror i den där nyare versionen av liben
<Philip5> inte omöjligt att det är någon bugg där
<swecarp> Philip5,  måste jag starta om för att ändringarna skall gälla testade nu samma fel
<Philip5> du måste starta om digikam
<amelia> Någon som vill köpa hårdvara? http://emj.se/~emj/stuff.txt
<Philip5> swecarp: om itmannen dyker upp så kan vi fråga honom om han kan importa från sin canon
<Philip5> kodein: ping! canon-ägare wanted
<swecarp> ok skall kolla med min lilla fick kamera om den funkar en canon powershot 480
<Philip5> blev det samma typ av krasch även med de gamla libarna?
<Philip5> du fick in de gamla eller?
<swecarp> dom gamla gick in såg det ut som
<swecarp> fortfarande 2,5
<Philip5> i hjälpmenyn i digikam så har du något som heter components information
<Philip5> där är en lista på alla libar och versioner den använder
<swecarp> canon powershot a480funkar
<Philip5> kolla där i digikam om den säger libgphoto 2.4.11
<Philip5> vad är det för canon som krashar?
<swecarp> eos 450d
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/dqAzt.png digicam data
<Philip5> ja den använder de gamla där
<Philip5> då borde det inte vara det
<Philip5> fast du har inte paketet digikam-dbg installerat va?
<Philip5> ser inte ut som det på dig bug rapport
<Philip5> swecarp: sedan väntar jag lite på att de ska släppa digikam 2.6 så jag kan bygga en specialversion för kde 4.8
<swecarp> enligt synaotic så är den istalerad
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag stavar som en kråka i dag
<swecarp> Philip5,  betan är ute när tror du att den är färdig
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt. beror lite på hur kluriga buggar det är i betan
<Philip5> 1-4 veckor kanske
<Philip5> kanske får fixa en kde 4.8 build av den innan
<swecarp> kolla denna releas plan ingen rolig läsning http://www.digikam.org/drupal/about/releaseplan
<Philip5> oj
<swecarp> Philip5,  så det blir att setill att det finns en färdig från dig innan semestern
<joel135> vad är det som hanterar bakgrundsbilden i xubuntu?
<Philip5> jag får nog fixa till 2.5 för kde 4.8 då
<swecarp> Philip5,  det låter bra  det är kanske det att jag kör kde4.8 som gör att det inte funkar
<Philip5> kanske
<kodein> Philip5: jahapp.
<Philip5> tror itmannen har en likadan kamera som du har så det vore kul om han dök upp och kunde kolla om han får samma problem
<Philip5> kodein: du som har canon. har du digikam installerat?
<kodein> nej
<Philip5> det var ju synd
<Philip5> swecarp: jag kollar lite på fotbollen så jag är lite halvhär nu bara
<kodein> jahaup
<kodein> jag kör ju leica numera, så...
<Philip5> kodein: m9?? :O
<kodein> nä, M4
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok jag skall gå ifrån lite jag med
<Philip5> kodein: låter rätt trevligt. vad har du för gluggar?
<kodein> voigtländer 35/2.5 och MS-optical super tpirlet 28/4
<Philip5> den är ju fin men jag kan inte komma ifrån att den har lite point and shoot-känsla på gott och ont
<kodein> funderar på om jag skulle skaffa en epson r-d1 eller nån spegellös kamera för att köra dem digitalt också
<kodein> M9 går tyvärr bort pga bl.a. priset, och egentligen gör väl M8 också det
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på en hederlig hasselblad 500
<Philip5> film
<kodein> mm, de är rätt fina de med
<Philip5> ja de är gedigna
<Philip5> skön känsla men vet inte hur mycket film jag kommer fota mer än på kul
<kodein> du får väl skaffa ett digitalt bakstycke till den sen då
<einand> Zooklubba: ändra om leveransadressen till mig
<einand> fel
<einand> http://imgur.com/NURZZ
<einand> wtf
<phnom> aaaaaaaw, KITTEH!
<Philip5> stiligt. självmål sverige
<CasperN> einand: du som fotat men nya kameran?
<Philip5> CasperN: kanske är hemligt ;)
<einand> japp, i bäckmörker
<Philip5> einand: vad blev det för kamera då?
<einand> Nikon d5100
<einand> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5405236/picture/d5100/index.html
<CasperN> 613 bilder redan, jösses, och du var skeptisk till om du skulle tycka om att fota...
<Philip5> einand: klokt val
<CasperN> verkligen
<Philip5> einand: bra att du inte köpte någon d3100
<einand> Philip5: jo
<Philip5> einand: med vilket kitobjektiv köpte du den? eller fanns det bara ett att välja på?
<einand> 613 bilder, men så är typ 60% identiska
<einand> Philip5: köpte med 18 - 55 VR
<Philip5> oki
<einand> och en extra blit MB-400
<einand> eller nått sånt
<einand> blixt
<Philip5> den känns kanske lite onödig om man inte ska ha den för macrofoto
<Philip5> blixten alltså
<einand> jo, bra eftersom den går att vinkla
<einand> får mjukvara bilder då
<einand> mjukare
<Philip5> den är lite vek för annat blixtrande
<einand> sedan köpte jag den mest för att den kosta +100kr i kit
<einand> så fick den typ "På köpet"
<Philip5> det kan den ju vara värd
<einand> tänkte så här, är den värdelös, så kan man säkert kränga den för 300-500kr begagnat
<Philip5> annars är sb-700 blixten riktigt trevlig
<Philip5> eller så kan man köpa en budgetblixt som är 3e part
<einand> nja, nästa inköp är batteri och 70-(200-300) objektiv
<Philip5> ja telezoom är kul
<einand> eller iaf 105
<einand> känner att jag inte kommer riktigt nära just nu
<Philip5> det mest prisvärda och lärosika är annars nikons 35/1.8G
<Philip5> lärorika
<einand> fundera på den, men fungerar inte så bra på min kamera med autofocus, fast
<einand> man lär sig kanske mer på att inte ha det
<Philip5> varför inte?
<einand> d5100 klarar bara FA-S
<einand> eller vad det heter
<einand> måste ha motor i objektivet
<Philip5> den har motor
<Philip5> tror jag
<einand> hum.. måste kollat på fel då
<einand> japp
<Philip5> är nog bara D-objektiv som inte har det
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-35mmafs18mmdx/122380.4570/
<einand> den hade
<einand> Philip5: jo, funderat på det, eller tele
<einand> får fundera på vilken typ av bilder jag vill ta
<Philip5> inte fel
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan jag skicka översätningsfilen till dig så kan du kolla på det jag har gjort
<einand> Philip5: annars tänkte jag denna
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/Nikon-AF-SDX55-2004-56GEDVR/115871.4570/
<Philip5> fast 35a på din blir samma vinkel som mänskliga ögat och du får zooma med fötterna
<Philip5> swecarp: visst
<einand> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> att ha bländare på 1.8 är också stor skillnad mot ditt kitobjektiv
<einand> hum..
<einand> kanske bättre att sattsa på den först, och lira teleskop sedan
<Philip5> ger mycket mer ljusinsläpp och du kan få mer bokeh
<einand> 35mm motsvarar väl 50mm digitalt?
<einand> eller tvärtom
<einand> sådana där cp värden dom använder iaf
<einand> Philip5: jo såg en underbar youtube video som förklara det
<swecarp> nu är det sängdax här klockan ringer 05,15
<CasperN> einand: http://www.cameraaxe.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page sedan får du skaffa en sådan :)
<Philip5> swecarp: natti natti
<CasperN> eller bygga en
<einand> Philip5: vilket tycker du man borde gå för som första "objektiv" som inte är kit, 35:an eller teleskop?
<CasperN> 35
<Philip5> einand: ja du har en crop-faktor på 1,5 på din kamera
<einand> så typ 52
<einand> eller nått
<einand> om man räknar snabbt
<DeltaSaucer> Öööööh...
<DeltaSaucer> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.434716/chef-over-varldens-storsta-testlabb
<DeltaSaucer> "Jeanette Horan, global cio på IBM, talar hellre om champagne."
<Philip5> einand: så för att få jämförbar brännvidd mellan olika typer av kameror
<DeltaSaucer> "Horan, Jeanette" XD
<Philip5> einand: därför det finns fördelar att ha telezoomar på en kamera som din med crop-sensor mot att ha en professionell kamera med större sensor som inte får samma effektiva zoom
<einand> Philip5: jo såg det
<Philip5> och tvärt om med vidvinkel
<Philip5> blir vidare vinkel med större sensor
<amelia> DeltaSaucer: det där var väl en ganska opassande kommentar med tanke på att det är ett vanligt efternamn i vissa delar av världen.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.434716/chef-over-varldens-storsta-testlabb
<einand> heter man Horan borde man väl testa ett nytt efternamn?
<amelia> einand: ...
<amelia> einand: det är precis lika vanligt efternamn i vissa delar av världen som för fyra minuter sedan.
<DeltaSaucer> amelia: Är det?
<DeltaSaucer> Nåja, men här är det roligt.
<amelia> DeltaSaucer: ja, det är ett tämligen vanligt efternamn med annor från irland.
<einand> amelia: jo men i sverige
<DeltaSaucer> Vore kul om Jeanette Horan skulle köpa den där bilen som kallades Fitta och besöker Trosa. XD
<einand> Ford Fitta
<DeltaSaucer> Inte direkt troligt, men ändå.
<einand> DeltaSaucer: mer nummerplåten KuK 666
<DeltaSaucer> Hehehe.
<DeltaSaucer> Barnsligt roligt.
<einand> klockan är tio på en onsdagskväll, och jag har feber
<einand> klart jag kommer vara barnslig
<amelia> seriöst, lägg ner det där.
<amelia> ni får gärna tycka att det är barnsligt roligt någonannanstans
<CasperN> jasså, någon skojade om en IBM anställd, ajajaj :)
<einand> japp, det är riktigt hemskt :(
<amelia> detta har inte så mycket med IBM att göra, det har att göra med att vi ska använda ett vårdat språk här inne.
<einand> nä, återgår att snacka kamera med Philip5 tror jag, om han är kvar
<CasperN> nä, jag håller med amelia, finns andra kanaler att skoja på det sättet i
<einand> Philip5: känns lite roligare med 35 eftersom känns som man kan ta snabbare bilder
<einand> fast samtidigt stöde jag mig på att jag inte kom nära djur och natur
<einand> med det jag har
<DeltaSaucer> Otroligt jobbigt är det med digitalkameror som tar evigheter på sig att ta en bild.
<DeltaSaucer> Fast dyra/nya klarar att ta en massa bilder?
<Philip5> nä olika objektivtyper har ju olika användningsområden
<einand> Philip5: är ju så, så jag får väl lira på några dagar till med min kitlins så får jag se vad jag känner jag har behov av
<itmannen> Har gjort lite nytta ikväll som omväxling. Hjälpt en nödställd win-användare mer formatering och ominstall. Trist !
<einand> Philip5: finns ju 35m.m. ner till 1.2 men är det värt 2000kr mer?
<itmannen> Och så harb jag ominstalllerat min egen 12.04
<Philip5> itmannen: där är du ju
<Philip5> itmannen: behövde ju dig tidigare
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det stämmer utmärkt
<Philip5> itmannen: använder du min ppa och digikam?
<itmannen> Philip5,  behöva mig ? Ska jag hämta tvätten
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp jag ämvänder den. Trevklig grej
<Philip5> einand: vad är det för 35a som är 1.2? 1.4 finns
<einand> Philip5: såg en review på det
<Philip5> itmannen: vad är det för canon-kamera du har? swecarp får bara krascher när han ska importera från sin canon 450d
<einand> hur fungerar ett teleskopsobjektiv som kan exctraknäcka som macrolins, känns inte helt optimalt?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har en 350 D
<Philip5> itmannen: har du något problem nu om du försöker importera?
<Philip5> att hela digikam skulle krascha för dig?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä inte från kameran iaf. Och nu funkar det även med att impotera jättesamlinga av bilder från HD
<Philip5> einand: de brukar inte vara äkta macro utan blir närbilder
<einand> Närgräns: 150 cm. 0,95 i Macro-läge
<Philip5> itmannen: det funkar inte från kameran då eller?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jodå. Inga problem
<einand> urk, får väl bränna typ 12,000 nästa månad också på linser, så har jag iaf 3st
<Philip5> ok
<einand> macro, tele och fast
<einand> 36mm
<einand> 35m
<Philip5> foto är en dyr hobby
<einand> nja
<einand> vet jag inte
<itmannen> Philip5,  Iaf inte senast jag gjorde det
<einand> guldsmidje är nog dyrare
<Philip5> kanske det men bra gluggar kostar en del
<einand> jo
<einand> som denna
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/tele/sigma-120-40045-56apodgoshsm/153758.5240/
<Philip5> och ändå är det där inte särskilt ljusstarkt
<einand> Philip5: det som stör mig mest, är att jag inte ha någon känsla ännu för vad alla mm ger för förstoring i verklogheten
<Philip5> einand: kolla på lite proffsigare prylar på http://www.cyberphoto.se/
<einand> denna är nog bätre
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/tele/nikon-af-s28-300mmf35-56edvr/143180.5240/
<Philip5> du får testa så du får den känslan
<einand> Philip5: precis, därför jag tänkte jag börjar med billiga grejer, så jag får känslan, och så när jag vet vad jag vill ha, så går jag på dyrare
<Philip5> eller så går du in på en fotobutik och ber att få testa lite på din kamera
<einand> inte samma grej
<Philip5> när det gäller dyrare objektiv så brukar man få kunna låna ett par timmar eller hyra en dag för en mindre peng så man inte köper grisen i säcken
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/ var ändå inte så farligt dyra
<einand> Philip5: hum..
<einand> Philip5: kanske värt det
<Philip5> nej och de har brett sortiment
<Philip5> cyberphoto är lite av fotovärldens dustin :)
<einand> Philip5: gillar att d5100 uppmuntrar en att lära sig inställningar
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och så har du en bra sensor
<einand> finns ett guidat läge, som är typ manuelt, fast den använder automatiska inställningar för att tala om för dig hur du ställer in kameran för en "perfekt" bild
<Philip5> bara själva autofokusen som är långsammare än lite proffsigare kameror
<Philip5> jo
<einand> jo, och slutartuden "Bara" är 1/4000 dom dyrare klarar även 1/8000
<einand> och lite små grej
<einand> s
<einand> Philip5: men eftersom jag inte kan något sedan tidigre, att köpa en dyare hade troligtvis vart onödigt ändå
<Philip5> plus att den är helt ok att filma med om man bara unviker handskakning och rolling shutter effekter som kan irritera om man inte filmat med dslr-kamera
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> därför d5100 är mest prisvärd. man har att växa i men inte bara basic
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men å andra sidan är det väl både säkrare och smidigare att plocka ut minnet och sätta det direkt i datorn
<einand> Philip5: är lite lite så, och även om jag inte har lust att växa förbi denna utan blir en "lite hobbyfottare" bara
<einand> så har jag inteh eller "överköppt" mig
<Philip5> itmannen: jo kanske men det ska ju inte krascha
<itmannen> Philip5,  Förvisso är det så
<Philip5> einand: jo men det är inte så kul att köpa en systemkamera för ett par tusen som en d3100 ändå kostar och så får man något med så långsam autofokus att den har svårt att fota lekande barn och en sensor som är halvkass
<Philip5> då får man ju inte så bra upplevelse av att fota eller börja med systemkamera
<einand> Philip5: gick utmärkt att fotta mina katter, så tror det går utmärkt att fotta ungar med denna ;)
<Philip5> ja med din ja
<einand> Philip5: just sensorn var det som fick mig att överväga
<Philip5> stor skillnad mellan d3100 och d5100
<einand> sedan fick jag in några tusen extra denna månaden, så tänkte onödigt att fjanta sig då
<Philip5> bra val
<einand> möjligtvis d7000, övervägde den eftersom den är väderskyddad
<einand> men efter och läst typ 100 rewies att bilderna blev identiska på dom två, samma senor och samma objektiv
<einand> samt att d5100 har mer n00b guider
<einand> så körde jag på den
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag har en d7000 men ska köpa en d800 när den väl släpps om en månad
<einand> hum
<einand> jag undrar dock, hur mycket d5100 pallar, alltsom omkan fotta iduggregn
<Philip5> går nog bra
<Philip5> men väderskyddet är också mot damm och sånt som man slipper få in i huset
<einand> just nu är man ju nykär, så man vågar ju knappt fott genom fönsret när det regnar
<einand> läser på att folk klagar på startup dely på d5100 är väl 258ms eller nått
<einand> jag inner inte ens få av linskyddet på den tiden
<Philip5> hehe
<einand> vad är det som gör d8++ bättre än d700
<einand> d70000
<einand> oj
<einand> Much less shutter lag^ 42 ms
<Philip5> allt
<einand> tydligen inte allt
<Philip5> allt är lite bättre
<Philip5> den har också fullsensor
<einand> ok
<Philip5> 36 megapixels
<einand> såg
<Philip5> mer exakt och snabbare autofokus
<einand> hur är det med objektiv, är alla komatibla med det?
<Philip5> ja
<einand> autofokusen beror på ju objektivet
<Philip5> eller man kan använda alla men dina objektiv är ju dx-objektiv och sätter man ett sådant på en proffskamera så kan man bara använda delar av sensorn eller få svart runt själva bilden
<einand> ok
<einand> det jag stör mig på med d5100 är att den är så grymt långsam när den skall focusera när man kör live view
<einand> tar säkrt 2 sekunder, och varannan gång misslyckas den
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> liveview är inte riktigt användbart på så sätt
<einand> nä
<Philip5> upplever nog mest sådana som är vana med point and shoot som vill kolla på baksidan av kameran p skärm än att kolla i sökaren
<einand> jo
<einand> jag skall dock köpa en större/djupare sådan där gummiring runt sökaren, stör mig så enormt på att näsan trycks mot lcd skärmen nu
<Philip5> med en fullsensor-kamera så är också bilden i sökaren större
<einand> jo
<einand> kanske behåller min k5100 själv i framtiden ändå, och har den som "resekamera" även om jag växar in i en större
<einand> känns inte riktigt som man tar med sig en 30k kamera överallt på samma sätt
<itmannen_online> Hm . Jädrans också. Nu har jag helt glömt bort hur jag fick igång rtorrent :(
<einand> Philip5: ok, kanske hade fel menade kanske 1.4 på 35mm innan, men iaf är det värt 2000kr mermot 1.98
<lag^> einand: que?
<einand> lag^: ?
<lag^> einand: du hightlightade mig!
<einand> när då ?
<lag^> 22:42:03 < einand> Much less shutter lag^ 42 ms <-- Där!
<lag^> DÃ¥*
<einand> suck
<einand> det heter ju shutter lag
<lag^> och då gör du det med ^ i slutet? :o
<lag^> jag har ingen highlight på "lag" bara
<einand> japp var så på websidan
<lag^> jaha
<einand> är copy and pase
<lag^> stört
<einand> alternativt att jag paste in ett tab, som autocompletea
<einand> sådan här blir man sugen på http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=ni600vr
<einand> Philip5: vad händer om jag sätter på ett objektiv som är för fullskärms sensorer?
<Philip5> inte särskilt. du kan använda det utan problem
<Philip5> bara det har motor för annars blir det manuell fokus
<einand> Philip5: tänkte mer på om man skall köpa det i stället, om priset är snarlikt, ifall man växer
<einand> Philip5: http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=DX1855VR
<einand> den som följer med kameran föresten
<Philip5> de som är fx brukar vara bättre kvalitet
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=Ni50_18G http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=AFS35
<einand> Philip5: eftersom priset är det samma borde man väl gå för den som inte är DX?
<itmannen> Nä undrar om jag ska ta och logga om till 12.04 och leka lte. istället för att sitta här och glo
<einand> urk, blir säkert att man köper på sig så mycket skit, så man behöver hyra sig en assistent bara för att åka och handla som hjälper en att bära alla objektiv
<einand> lte?
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Adjö kanalen
<Philip5> de har olika brännvidd så de blir inte lika
<Philip5> en 50 mm på en FX kamera blir som mänskliga ögat och en 35 mm på en DX kamera blir motsvarande
<Philip5> 50 mm på en DX kamera blir som 75 mm, dvs ett korttele objektiv
<Philip5> einand: har du testat den här så kan man få lite uppfattning om vad brännvidd gör: http://nikon.se/sv_SE/product/nikkor-lenses/simulator
<einand> Philip5: ok, tack
<einand> Philip5: http://imgur.com/a/ZqCok#0
<einand> lite "jobbiga" bilder jag tog
<einand> dåligt ljus, och punktljus över allt
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> tjena
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<realubot> God kväll herr Grov.
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-01
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Hallå.
<realubot> God morgon.
<christoffer> god morgon
<kodein> Yeah? What's so good about it?
<haffe> Åh vad kul det är att rätta labbar.
<haffe> Ibland så känner jag bara för att skriva sura kommentarer 'Det fungerade inte förra gången, det kommer inte att fungera den här gången bara för att ni byter variabelnman'.
<kodein> ah, den bittra verkligheten.
<kodein> som doktor cynism säger, folk är idioter
<haffe> Fast det gäller att ha en positiv attityd.
<kodein> jovars
<haffe> Det är ju meningen att jag ska lära de här människorna saker.
<haffe> kodein: Har du sett att det är slut på toner i skrivaren i lokalen?
<haffe> Jag undrar hur lång tid det kommer att ta innan någon kommer på att de kanske ska beställa ny.
<kodein> haffe: nej, men det förvånar mig inte om så är fallet
<haffe> Det satt en arg lapp på skrivaren senast jag kollade.
<kodein> minsann.
<kodein> det kan ju vara mer pragmatiskt att skicka ett mail till styrelsen om det
<kodein> prcis som det skulle vara vettigt att kontakta rootgrupp om nån dator fungerar suboptimalt
<phnom> Rätta labbar är ju underbart.
<phnom> haffe: En sån här lapp? http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Killing-Job.aspx
<haffe> kodein: Jo.
<haffe> Jag skulle väl till och med tycka att det vore en bra idé att sätta upp ett ärendehanteringssystem för sådana här saker.
<kodein> jovars.
<kodein> har funderat lite på om man skulle sätta upp en RT-instans
<phnom> haffe: Vilken/vilka kurser undervisar du?
<haffe> kodein: Jo, jag tycker det vore en bra idé.
<haffe> phnom: Programmering, modellering och abstraktion.
<mikael64> En engelsk konsult jag jobbade med skulle fylla i papper i skrivaren. När han gjort det stod det "redo" i displayen på skrivaren så han gjorde om det, men det stod fortfarande samma sak. Han frågade mig som förklarade vad redo betydde på svenska ;)
<phnom> Oh, den kursen kommer jag nästan ihåg att jaghar läst.
<kodein> PC LOAD A4
<haffe> phnom: Du har väl inte läst vid LIU?
<phnom> Nä, men motsvarande kurs på LTH
<haffe> Undervisas också i LISP/SCHEME?
<phnom> Objektorienterad modellering och design.
<phnom> Nope, Java
<phnom> På namnet lät det iaf som att det skulle vara samma saker ungefär.
<phnom> LTH är ju (med undantag från Mr Skeppstedt) rätt Java-kåta.
<kodein> haskell?
<kodein> ni läser inga funktionella språk?
<phnom> Jo, det finns en kurs i haskell.
<phnom> Men det är inget man utsätts för om man inte väljer det själv, tyvärr.
<Coffe> larsemil, ping
<realubot> haffe: Rättar labbar? Var jobbar du egentligen?
<Barre> reseräkning & körjournal för dec, jan och feb: check
<Coffe> duktig barre
<itmannen> Hej alla kloka personer. En fråga. Finns det ett kommando i terminalen för att rensa och stoppa pågående ping utan att måsta stänga ned terminalen och börja om ?
<xindz> itmannen ctrl + c
<xindz> ctrl + c avslutar pingen sen kan du skriva clear för att få en helt tom terminal
<itmannen> Nope
<xindz> Hmm, så gör man på debian och borde vara likadant på ubuntu
<itmannen> Nä det funkar inte här i ubuntu. Ping fortsätter
<nighter> cntrl +Z
<nighter> lägger den i fryst state i bakgrunden.
<nighter> bg sätter igång den igen i bakgrunden
<nighter> fg 1 tar fram jobbet igen.
<itmannen> Det gick bättre. Tack
<nighter> jobs listar alla jobs du har i bakgrunden osv.
<itmannen> Perfekt
<itmannen> En annan fråga. Finns det ett sätt att kolla vilka ip som går i mitt LAN ?
<kodein> nmap?
<itmannen> I terminalen ?
<kodein> beror väl iofs på hur man ska tolka din luddigt formulerade fråga
<kodein> NMAP
<itmannen> Luddig ?
<kodein> ja.
<itmannen> Ok. Vilka ip som är aktiva i mitt lan då
<kodein> "går" hur?
<kodein> "aktiva" vadå?
<kodein> är det avlyssna eller kartlägga du vill göra?
<itmannen> Sluta fjanta dig. Du vet vad jag menar
<kodein> nej, jag gör inte det.
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte hur jag ska kunna ställa en rakare fråga
<itmannen> Vilka IP är verksamma i mitt lan. fatta du nu ?
<kodein> nmap.
<kodein> eller tcpdump, beroende på vilken sorts verksamhet du är ute efter. klienter som har en ip-adress eller klienter som skickar trafik, och vilken sorts trafik de skickar
<itmannen> Hur ska jag skriva för att scanna ip mellan 192.168.0.100 till 192.168.0.200 ?
<Barre> itmannen: nmap -sP 192.168.0.100-2000
<Barre> itmannen: nmap -sP 192.168.0.100-200 menar jag såklart
<itmannen> Ok. tack
 * Barre åker till kund
<itmannen> Jabba !
<itmannen> Tack Barre
<swecarp> itmannen_online,  hej
<itmannen> Undrar varför min klient byter mitt nick ibland av sig själv. Mysko
<kodein> för att du pingar ur.
<itmannen> Ok. Men det borde väl bli samma sen igen
<kodein> det beror t.ex. på om du hinner återansluta dig innan den tidigare personan time:at ur eller inte
<itmannen> Så du menar att det är någon annan som tar mitt nick ?
<kodein> ja.
<itmannen> Hm
<kodein> varför det nu var ditt förstaalternativ...
<itmannen> Vad menar du
<kodein> du har väl ändå registrerat ditt nick?
<itmannen> Japp
<kodein> så då borde det väl kanske inte vara första alternativet att tro att någon snor ditt nick medan du fortfarande är ansluten, eftersom man blir tämligen hårt nerkopplad när man ghostas.
<itmannen> Nähä
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att åka ut och göra samhället osäkert
<kodein> jag skulle ringa polisen om det, men det dröjer väl ett par dagar tills de hinner fram till vilhelmina.
<itmannen> Nä då. Dom verkar bo ute på byn
<kodein> säker på att det är riktiga poliser?
<itmannen> Jodå. Jag vet. brukar bli stoppad lite ibland
<kodein> iofs, jag känner ju en som är polis i Storuman, så då finns de ju iaf i grannkommunen
<itmannen> Alltid så kommer dom på något att jäklas om
<CasperN> någon som provat nya windows 8 än?
<kodein> ja, man får inte ens vara grovt kriminellt belastad längre
<CasperN> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
<itmannen> CasperN,  Jo. men bara som hastigast
<itmannen> Som sagt >>>
<kodein> \o/
 * bittin Njuter av Alphaville på vinyl
<drmegahertz> mm, roterande plast
<bittin> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/429709_10150568553031347_605981346_9352936_1990253561_n.jpg
<bittin> börjat samla på najs roterande plast
<drmegahertz> trevlig hobby :) Men vad spelar du dem på?
<bittin> min fasters gamla Sony PS-LX700P
<bittin> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/429709_10150568553031347_605981346_9352936_1990253561_n.jpg
<bittin> http://www.discogs.com/Front-242-Religion-Crapage/release/1279409 riktigt tung
 * bittin kör: http://www.discogs.com/Technotronic-Megamix/release/71292
<norpan_> Tja
<norpan_> hur kommer det sig att jag kan se vanliga ubuntu panelen bakom den transparenta när jag använder shell?:P
<norpan_> bapp, försvann när jag avbockade "shell extensions"
<norpan_> "user theme extensions" va det förresten
 * realubot häller en hink kallt vatten över kanalen.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<realubot> Hello darling.
<kodein> *kjamiz*
<realubot> Hur står sig duckduckgo.com jämfört med ixquick.com?
<realubot> Jag menar, hur står sig duckduckgo.com OCH ixquick.com jämfört med Google?
<kodein> ixquick? nhoi.
<realubot> Va?
<kodein> exakt.
<realubot> Det är två sökmotorer som inte sparar användardata som Google gör.
<realubot> Därför undrar jag om någon vet hur dom står sig i konkurens med Google.
<kodein> ja, alltså, ddg använder sig ju iaf av google+bing+några fler
<realubot> kodein: Ok, så den fungerar som en proxy då, typ.
<realubot> Konsigt att inte Google spärrar den från att använda deras sökmotor.
<kodein> inte riktigt, men vi kan väl säga så för enkelhetens skull.
<realubot> Jaha.
<TerriTaria> Hello
<bittin> Hello
<TerriTaria> how are you bittin?
<TerriTaria> Are you swedish?
<TerriTaria> I visit sweden in 3 weeks for the first time.
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<TerriTaria> Im excited. I never travelled so far.
<haffe> Finns det några fina programmeringsproblem som löses med rekursion som inte är de vanliga tråkiga?
<TerriTaria> We are coming in delegation of 20 people, this is the first diplomatic connection made between both nations since the 90s
<haffe> Fakultet och fibbonaci och de.
<bittin> TerriTaria, Good, yea
<bittin> living in Stockholm
<kodein> haffe: pascaltriangel?
<kodein> fast den kanske kvalar in bland de vanliga tråkiga
<phnom> haffe: Någon spännande fraktal kanske?
<TerriTaria> I will visit stockholm yes :)
<phnom> haffe: Så kan du rita fina bilder också.
<kodein> jag kör nog mest reentrants när det gäller rekursion
<kodein> men åas så är det ju inte verkligheten som ska behandlas, antar jag ;)
<haffe> Jag lutar mest åt anagramträd.
<kodein> låt dem balansera binära träd
<nighter> passwd -s -A  kan man ju se om ett konto är låst i linux finns de inget univeriellt kommando som funkar på nästan alla versioner av unix?
<nighter> utan att titta i passwd filen manuellt då.
<nighter> lösenords fältet som säger låst skiljer sig väldigt mycket mellan olika unix releaser.
<nighter> passwd -S -a even
<Enemtee> försöker lägga in musik på min iphone från banshee via synkning, detta fungerar inte alls. någon med tips?
<Whiskey> Någon som vet var login screenen som man kan ladda ner sparas någon stanns?
<amelia> larsemil: var har du tagit vägen?
<amelia> Ingen som är sugen på att köpa en server eller två? Eller kanske ett litet SAN? http://emj.se/~emj/stuff.txt
<einand> amelia: du som säljer?
<MrMind> någon här inne som vet hur man kan lösa detta? http://www.phpportalen.net/viewtopic.php?t=119943
<amelia> einand: japp
<delhage> amelia: vad kostar såna saker?
<bittin> vad heter dom tyska systembolagen?
<phnom> bittin: Matbutik
<bittin> har dom rödvin där?
<phnom> Ja
<phnom> De har inga systembolag
<bittin> najs
<phnom> Sen är det ju inte _alla_ matbutiker som har det naturligtvis, likaså finns det butiker som bara säljer alkoholhaltiga drycker.
<bittin> ok
<itmannen> amelia,  Varför skriver du inte ut några priser ?
<amelia> itmannen: för att det är bamsefar som gjort listan.
<amelia> delhage: beror på vilken av dem..
<itmannen> amelia,  Och Å det gör knappast saken bättre
<amelia> itmannen: sen går det väl att diskutera priset..
<itmannen> amelia,  Inte lätt att diskuttera när man inte har något att utgå ifrån
<amelia> itmannen: man kan ju fråga vad jag hade tänkt mig om det är något specifikt man är intresserad av.
<itmannen> amelia,  Ok
<swecarp> itmannen,  hej jag har enliten fråga till dig
<itmannen> amelia,  Dell PowerEdge 1850 ?
<amelia> itmannen: var du intresserad av något eller bara frågvis?
<bittin> ger folk bort riktiga servrar?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Vad kan det vara då ?
<itmannen> bittin,  Vem gör det ?
<bittin> ah
<bittin> ingen
<swecarp> itmannen,  använder du digikam
<itmannen> amelia,  Du fick min fråga
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jo det gör jag
<swecarp> swecarp,  vill ha en server hemma
<amelia> itmannen: vilken av dem?
<swecarp> itmannen,  och ddu fotar med en canon om infon stämmer
<itmannen> amelia, ell PowerEdge 1850
<itmannen> 	4GB RAM
<itmannen> 	1x 2.8GHz Xeon
<itmannen> 	PERC 4e/Si (2x hotswap scsi)
<itmannen> 	2x36GB SCSI
<itmannen> 	2xPSU
<itmannen> 	Rails
<amelia> itmannen: 1500kr
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jo en lite åldrig Canon 350 D
<itmannen> amelia,  Ganska bra pris faktiskt
<amelia> itmannen: jag vet.
<swecarp> ok funkar din ladning av bilder från kameran
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jo men jag tar hellere ut minneskortet och stoppar in det i datorn
<itmannen> amelia,  Antar det endast är avhämtning som gäller
<swecarp> itmannen,  för jag får inte min digikam att funka den krashar då jag skall ladda ner kort från kameran
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jag såg att Philip skrev det. Men jag kan nog inte hjälpa dig då det funkar för mig
<amelia> itmannen: ja, jag har inget pakmaterial till så stora grejjer tyvärr.
<itmannen> swecarp,  Har du  ingen minneskortläsare ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  kan du kolla om du har gphoto2 filen instalerad
<itmannen> amelia,  Ok
<swecarp> nej tyvär ingen kortläsare  itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp, Ok. Men det lär jag ha
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag kör en gammal eos450d
<itmannen> swecarp, men den är iaf nyare än min
<swecarp> ja det var den
<itmannen> swecarp,  Och gphoto2 har jag inte tydligen
<itmannen> swecarp,  Men behövs deb då ?
<itmannen> *den
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag har testat lite och läst endel under dagen och har nog hittat varför min inte funkar  testade darktabel och där funkar nedladningen och där finns gphoto2 filen med
<swecarp> itmannen,  kan du gå in och kolla hur digikam är satt under anpassa kamrero
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok
<itmannen> swecarp,  vart menar du jag ska kolla ?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Det står som normal mode
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/kWMFV.png      såhär ser min ut
<itmannen> swecarp,  Tyvärr så fattar jag inte vart du är
<swecarp> itmannen,   inställningar-anpassa digikam
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jag har inget sådant
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok
<swecarp> men jag tror att du ändå har get mig det svar jag behövde
<itmannen> swecarp,  Sorry. SÃ¥g fel
<swecarp> att din eos 350 kör i normalmode  min eos 450 är ptp mode
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. Tror dun det spelar någon roll ?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jag vet inte vad skillnaden är
<swecarp> VAFAN NU FUNKAR DET JU
<itmannen> swecarp,  Bingo :)
<itmannen> swecarp,  Kaffe som sidovinst
<swecarp> nej lite pomfritt
<itmannen> Vad betyder egentligen " Crunching ?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Det duger bra det
 * itmannen håller på att somna
<itmannen> Håller på att uppdatera en server som jag har i USA. men jisses vad det är segt
<itmannen> Rättelse. Inhyst. Men det förstod ni nog
<bittin> denna var sjukt rolig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol6d9njpuUg
<spacebug-> sådär, fixat user security istället för share samba
<itmannen> Nä nu ska jag boota om och utforska 12.04 lite
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<swecarp> Philip5,  din uppdatering av libgphoto2 fixade mitt problem
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken update?
<Philip5> eller kan det vara så att du inte hade uppdaterat den innan för jag har inte ändrat något :)
<Philip5> swecarp: däremot så håller jag på att fixa specialla paket för kde 4.8
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan få testa dem när de är klara :)
<swecarp> det kanske var så att uppdateringen inte var gjord
<Philip5> kan vara så
<swecarp> jag kan testa åt dig
<Philip5> började precis med dem så det tar nog ett tag innan du kan testa
<swecarp> Philip5,  vill testa i morgon :-)
<Philip5> senare ikväll kanske lagom innan det är sovdags för en gammal gubbe som dig ;)
<swecarp> tack bli kallad gubbe
<Philip5> ;P
<bittin>  Philip5 e gybbe
<Philip5> :P
<bittin> Uppsala PÃ¥g
<Philip5> bittin: jag du borde veta som är en av få här som faktiskt sett mig ;)
<bittin> :p
<bittin> nja du e väl typ ba 28
<Philip5> hemlis men gissa får man väl ;)
<bittin> 25 på sin höjd
<bittin> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> libgphoto2 4 days ago
<swecarp> Successfully built  det var denna som jag tror fixade
<Philip5> ja den kan ju vara den du inte hade uppdaterat
<swecarp> 25 det är ingen ålder
<Philip5> den har fix för canongrejer men vet inte om det skulle krascha så där
<Philip5> kan säga att jag är över 25 iaf ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har varit hemma i dag och läst om min bug som jag rappoteerade om och dfigikam gänget sade att det var gphoto2 som orsakade den
<Philip5> och med den senaste uppdateringen från min ppa så funkar den?
<swecarp> har nog alldrig läst så mycket om vad som ingår i olika paket och buggar
<swecarp> japp nu funkar det perfekt
<Philip5> var du lite detektiv eller?
<Philip5> läste andra bug rapporter och så?
<swecarp> jag var deckare läste buggar och nyheter fick darktabel att funka och såg att där fanns filen gphoto2 mäd och misttänkte att du hadde missat den men så var ju inte fallet
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna nyhet om libgphoto  http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/news/
<Philip5> japp och den där senaste versionen är ju den som är på min ppa
<swecarp> just presis den var en fix bla om crasher
<Philip5> swecarp: och så fick du snacka lite på digikam-teamet ;)
<swecarp> nej inget snack med dom det fanns redan en liknande bug och dom hänvisade problemet vidare
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> rent läsande och letande
<Philip5> swecarp: btw, har du börjat lära einand allt du kan som systemkameror nu då när han precis har skaffat en och börjat sina första trevande steg i den nya världen
<Philip5> :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej då har inte försökt ännu
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du kollat på min dåliga översättning
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad händer
<Philip5> startade om
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> missade jag något=
<Philip5> ?
<swecarp> philip5 har du sett realeas planen för 12,04
<Philip5> nja, jag har inte läst den
<swecarp> färdig om ca 8 veckor
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> jag snabb läste den lite
<Philip5> något nytt kul?
<swecarp> kollade bara den planerade planen  men lite rolig läsning i kanalen kubuntu-devel
<swecarp> ridell har lagt en fin kommentar
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/863959/
<Philip5> att de andra är lata?
<swecarp> japp
<salmiak> gokväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<swecarp> salmiak,  gokväll
<salmiak> eftersom minecraft 1.2.(2) släpts kollade jag lite på de websidorna, och funderar lite på att de skriver "also please use Sun's JVM."
<salmiak> är inte suns java nerlagt typ och man ska använda openjava eller hur det var....
<salmiak> ?
<Philip5> suns java är uppköpt av oracle som hela sun är
<johanbr> fast sun-java verkar inte finnas i ubuntu-arkivet numera...
<johanbr> aha: "Oracle, in retiring the ‘Operating System Distributor License for Java’, means Canonical no longer have permission to distribute the package."  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<andol> Ifall jag behövde installera Oracles Java så skulle jag plocka Debians nya java-package och använda dess verktyg make-jpkg för att bygga deb-fil - http://wiki.debian.org/JavaPackage
<andol> Lyckligtvis så behöver jag dock inte det, utan för mina ändamål fixar OpenJDK biffen :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  tycker du att det är ide att uppdatera till betan och testa eller skall man vänta till den skarpa kommer
<Philip5> swecarp: betan av vad?
<swecarp> kubuntu
<Philip5> jag brukar vänta tills en release är final men det är ju en smaksak
<swecarp> ok då väntar jag ville bara kolla
<realubot> Idag blir det Findus fiskgratäng till middag. Jag är för gammal för att laga mat.
 * realubot hoppas att kanalen antecknar.
<swecarp> swecarp,  har notersat fiskgratäng på realubot
<Philip5> swecarp: brukar du köpa några fototidnignar eller så eller är du inte så intresserad att du lägger några pengar på sånt?
<realubot> johanbr: Suns Java finns inte i arkivet nej. Man får installera via PPA.
<salmiak> ookej... man tycker Notch borde övergå till att OpenJDK om nu oracle pensionerat sin egen java
<phnom> salmiak: De har inte pensionerat sin egen Java, bara ändrat licensen
<Philip5> swecarp: håll tummarna nu. jag ska testa nya paketen av digikam :O
<salmiak> realubot: antecknar. Men... menar du att du inte gör din fiskgratäng själv??? :-O  (jag tror inte jag nånsin ätit nån fiskgratäng som inte är hemmagjord....)
<salmiak> ah...
<realubot> salmiak: Jag köpte en färdig Findus räksås för 29 kr.
<salmiak> :-O
<realubot> Åldern har tagit ut sin rätt. Jag orkar inte slänga ihop en fiskgratäng.
<phnom> salmiak: Fast du borde kunna köra openjdk istället om du vill det, den delar _väldigt_ mycket kod med den andra. Är lite licensierade grejer som sun inte fick släppa till OpenJDK bara.
<salmiak> okej
<Philip5> brb
<realubot> phnom: Ta offtopic-snacket någon annanstans. Vi snackar fiskgratänger här.
<bittin> :D
<phnom> realubot: Ta din lågstatusgratäng och gå, du kan komma tillbaka när den är hemmagjord. ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur funkar den
<Philip5> swecarp: skulle du kunna ta ett nytt sånt där screenshot över komponentinformationen i din digikam?
<Philip5> går bra
<realubot> phnom: Du har rätt. Findus är lågstatusgratäng jämfört med äkta hemlagad fiskgratäng.
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok
 * realubot tar sin lågstatusgratäng under armen och går.
<Philip5> swecarp: hur går det?
<swecarp> Philip5,  här är dumpen http://i.imgur.com/6bbqn.png
<Philip5> tack
<haffe> Hallå.
<realubot> Hej hej.
<Philip5> swecarp: nu har jag laddat upp paketen som ska vänta på att byggas men kötiden verkar just nu vara 8-11 timmar :/
<Philip5> swecarp: och de hamnar ju i sin egen ppa
<Philip5> dvs i min kubuntu-backports ppa och inte i min "extra" ppa
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok jag testar den i morgon då
<Philip5> borde finnas där när du vaknar om du bara lägger till den ppan också
<spacebug-> Philip5: bygger du inte paketen på din burk och laddar upp?
<Philip5> launchpad funkar inte så
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> man laddar upp källkod som byggs där på servern
<Philip5> då kan man inte manipulera något
<spacebug-> och då bygger dom den för alla akritekturer ?
<spacebug-> +stavar rätt :P
<Philip5> för i386 och amd64 ja
<spacebug-> aha. Ska inte 12.04 stödjas för ARM nu oxå?
<Philip5> debian funkar också så men debian har stöd för fler
<Philip5> vet inte. har inte byggt något för 12.04 än
<spacebug-> ok
<swecarp> natti natti
<haffe> Nu ni.
<haffe> Nu ska vi dansa och sjunga.
<swecarp> jag gör väl uppdateringen i morgon kväll Philip5
<andtabbittin> Grendel nice stuff!
<andtabbittin> varför ska alla intressanta brudar bo långt åt helvete bort :-*
<itmannen> Man lär sig mycket av kloka personer här. Men hur ska man komma ihåg allt när man är beskaffad med ett teflonminne ?
<Philip5> du får anteckna flitigt ;)
<itmannen> Jo jag försöker så gott det går
<itmannen> Men sen så glömmer jag bort vad det var jag tycket var viktigt :)
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> Livet på en pinne
<andtabbittin> man blir fan kåt av tjejer som kan datta på riktigt
<realubot> Nu lärde sig itmannen en sak till.
<realubot> Tacka bittin för det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Totalt oberörd
<andtabbittin> :-D
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har vuxit från sådant där trams
<andtabbittin> tjejer som kodar e ju hetaste som finns även om dom e tjocka o jätte fula
<itmannen> Funderar på att dra hem w8 bara för att
<itmannen> Man måste ha lite koll på fiendelägret
<realubot> Fem saker Google gör med din data: https://svt.se/2.22620/1.2729156/fem_saker_google_gor_med_din_data
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, det gäller att ha koll på Win så du inte utsätts för ett bakhåll.
<itmannen> realubot,  Dom säger ju att man ska hålla sina fiender nära sig
<realubot> Mm, dom säger det. Men varför ska man göra det? Det låter ju farligt.
<realubot> Är det inte bättre att hålla fienderna på tryggt avstånd?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nja men då ser man vad dom ev planerar för otyg
<itmannen> Jaha. Nu har det blivit något tok med Captcha också Hm
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<itmannen> Nu ?
<itmannen> Nu ska en gammal man göra kväll. Vi ses kanalen
<maxjezy> Philip5: va göru
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-02
<larsemil> amelia: jag är här!
<Barre> morrn mororn
<larsemil> Barre: uppe med tuppen!
<Barre> alltid larsemil
<larsemil> det är bra, annat är det med andol den gamle sjusovaren
<Barre> :)
<Barre> fredag idag
 * andol var på jobbet redan halvsju i morse...
<larsemil> ja just ja det är ju vardag! jag har sportlov så jag tänkte det var helg
<andol> larsemil: Borde du inte vara ute och sporta då eller så? :)
<larsemil> jag är ju i göteborg! vi ska gå på universeum
<andol> larsemil: Gött mos :)
<larsemil> fast eftersom barnen tvingade upp mig TIDIGT så har jag hunnit jobba också
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> andol: sportlov betyder ju att man har lov från sportandet
<Barre> kodein: +1
<itmannen> Mysko uttryck. Crunching(knapra) på en fil
<andol> Aber natürlich.
<kodein> ganz klar
<Kimmen> was ist los?
<kodein> Der Schnellzug ist spät.
<Kimmen> tut mir leid!
<phnom> an auf hinter in neben über unter vor zwischen
<delhage> aus ausser bei mit nach seit vor zu
<delhage> s/vor/von/
<phnom> delhage: Ska det inte vara ett gegenüber där någonstans också?
<phnom> Känns bra att nästan det enda man lärde sig av fem år tyska är att rabbla saker, kommer inte ens ihåg vad de var till för riktigt.
<delhage> phnom: ska tydligen vara det men det fick inte vi lära oss is skolan
<delhage> jag har faktiskt kunnat prata tyska och kan väl hjälpligt ta mig fram fortfarande
<Krawlezt> Godmogon!
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon*
<kodein> guten morgen, Krawlezt
<kodein> wie geht's?
<Krawlezt> Ingenting faktiskt, börjar må bättre så tog fram datorn :) Själv?
<kodein> jovars, det är fredag, och nu blir det dagens andra kopp kaffe
<Krawlezt> Usch, kaffe. Klarar verkligen inte det just nu.
<Krawlezt> kodein: Säg inget om fredag.. Får bara ångest över att vara sjuk just nu.
<Barre> det är inte bara Fredag, det är vår ute... nästan så man kan sätta sig på en uteservering i eftermiddag
<Krawlezt> Jag har satt mig i tshirt på trappen flertal gånger idag, mysgit!
<Krawlezt> Är i3 bra? Känns lite kasst.
<Krawlezt> Intel core i3 d.v.s.
<Krawlezt> "Intel Core i3 2120 / 3.3 GHz"
<derfian> Krawlezt: Hur långt är ett snöre? Vad har du för kriterier på bra?
<Krawlezt> derfian, Jag funderar på om det är värt att köpa en lite bättre dator för 2k mer eller nöja mig med den bärbara jag har hittat.
<Krawlezt> Bärbara: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099#extra
<Krawlezt> Stationär: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=650551#extra
<Krawlezt> Större hårddisk, bättre processor, bättre grafikkort och 2 000kr dyrare.
<derfian> Krawlezt: den är bättre äm E-450.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, det vet jag. Men är det värt 2k mer för den datorn?
<Krawlezt> AMD E-450 är också bra men inte lika bra som i3.
<Kimmen> beror väl på användsningsområde
<Krawlezt> Mjo men det jag funderar på är HUR mycket bättre är den stationära
<Kimmen> du kan ju inte ta med dig den =)
<derfian> Vad det är värt är helt upp till dina behov. :-)
<Krawlezt> Kimmen, Jag vill ha den stationära helst, dock funderar jag på att nöja mig med laptopen :)
<Krawlezt> derfian, mjo, men jag tror jag skulle klara mig med laptopen.
<Krawlezt> Programmering, Film, Spel (Väldigt lätta), surf och irc.
<Krawlezt> Eh, kör fan på stationära :)
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste spara!
<Krawlezt> realubot, godmorgon
<marcelunilsson> hejsan! jag har 2 ssd diskar på min stationära dator, och skulle installera xubuntu på den ena härom dagen, men det blev skit av alltihop:P grub rescue o sånt mög.
<marcelunilsson> så jag tänkte formatera allt o installera om från scratch, nu undrar jag gör det nån skillnad om jag installerar win 7 eller ubuntu först? och gör det nått vilken hårddisk som sitter i vilken sata port (sata1, sata2 osv)
<kodein> installera fönster först. den bootloadern bryr sig inte om att det finns andra operativsystem i världen, vilket ubuntus däremot gör.
<marcelunilsson> kodein: så win föst sen ubuntu
<kodein> ja, det är så jag skulle gjort iaf
<marcelunilsson> sen undrar jag också vilken som har bäst hårdvarustöd debian/xubuntu/ubuntu
<kodein> om jag haft windows
<marcelunilsson> kodein: då gör jag det tack för tipset:D
<marcelunilsson> kodein: om hårdvarustödet och spelen funnits där hade jag inte kört win heller:(
<marcelunilsson> kodein: vill inte egentligen
<haffe> Om jag hade windows.
<haffe> Badadadadadadadadadadad.
<haffe> Programmerare på taket.
<kodein> fin musikal
<marcelunilsson> ska börja lära mig programmera så jag kan hjälpa till o fixa hårdvarustödet i linux fanimej!
<haffe> Kör på det.
<haffe> Kan du C?
<haffe> Kan du hårdvarunära programmering?
<kodein> undrar vad det är för underlig hårdvara du tycks ha
<phnom> Någon vim-användare här som vet hur man får netrw att funka som det ska? Jag får felmeddelanden när jag försöker spara filer över ftp·
<ninjasteve> phnom: vad får du för felmeddelande?
<marcelunilsson> i grub får jag upp att jag har en massa OS-loaders på mina hårddiskar, typ win xp o nn extra win 7 hur får jag bort d+
<phnom> ninjasteve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/864843/
<marcelunilsson> och återigen vet någon vad som har bäst hårdvarustöd av debian/xubuntu
<ninjasteve> phnom: sorry, där är jag lost.
<phnom> ninjasteve: Och så splittar den och spottar ut tre rader med någon escape-sekvens, vilket mode den använder och kommandot. Antar att det är det den kör i ftp-klienten men den borde väl stänga den buffern igen?
<phnom> Aight
<derfian> marcelunilsson: frågan du vill ställa är "funkar pryl <X> för användningsfall <Y> i linux?"
<marcelunilsson> aha funkar logitech g35/ati radeon 5770 nåtsånär smidigt i debian/xubuntu? o i vilken gör dom det bst+
<Kimmen> marcelunilsson: skulle nog säga ubuntu, inte för att det kanske har bättre hw stöd men för att det kan finnas bätre info i forum om du stöter på problem
<marcelunilsson> jag vet att g35 fungerade smidigast i ubuntu av dom 3:S men unity........... gnome3........ palla gnome fallback:p
<marcelunilsson> Kimmen: tack för tipset
<chees> openbox the shit :)
<realubot> Kimmen: God morgon.
<chees> morgon u bot
<chees> aja nu utgång
<realubot> cleamoon: Morning.
<realubot> Kimmen: Äsch. Fel.
<realubot> Kimmen: Det var till Krawletz.
<cleamoon> realubot, morning
<cleamoon> ...
<phnom> marcelunilsson: Drivers i xubuntu = drivers i ubuntu != drivers i debian. Debian kör lite äldre paket om man kör stable så den som rent teoretiskt borde ha bäst hårdvarustöd är (x)ubuntu eftersom de har nyare drivers.
<marcelunilsson> phnom: ok då kör testar jag med xubuntu igen då:D    hellre xfce4 än unity iaf:P  men ska nog testa med en deb installation sen med, gnome 2.x e ju ändå mysigast:D
<marcelunilsson> phnom: tack för hjälp:d
<marcelunilsson> phnom: jag tror jag kommer köra xubuntu på min stationära dator och deb på min ee pc då, eftersom vad jag förståt ska debian kräva mindra prestanda? låter det smart?
<derfian> debian i sig kräver ingen prestanda, det är applikationerna du kör som behöver prestanda
<derfian> debian/ubuntu/foo*
<kodein> foobuntu
<marcelunilsson> derfian: menar du att det är skitsamma om jag kör xubuntu/debian på min laptop?
<derfian> om du ska köra xfce på debian också, ja.
<marcelunilsson> derfian: tänkte isåfall köra gnome 2  i deb
<marcelunilsson> derfian: hur e d då?
<derfian> marcelunilsson: då är det ju gnome2 och xfce du ska jämföra, inte debian och ubuntu :-)
<marcelunilsson> derfian: hehe hur ska jag veta det:S men det går ju inte att köra gnome 2 i ubuntu längre:S
<marcelunilsson> ställer om frågan
<marcelunilsson> snabbast gnome 2/xfce
<marcelunilsson> ?
<derfian> Snabbast som i minst resurskrävande?
<derfian> Eller snabbast som det du kommer igång med och trivs bäst med? :-)
<derfian> Min poäng är ungefär... om du vill köra gnome2 på debian, installera det och se om du trivs. om inte, testa nåt annat.
<marcelunilsson> derfian: som i resurskrävande:d
<marcelunilsson> derfian: känner mig hyfsat hemma i båda
<marcelunilsson> derfian: eftersom min lille eeepc bara har en 1.6ghz processor känns det som att mycket går lite långsammt
<kes0> ALLAHU AKBAR
<antii> +1
<kodein> men Lars von Trier är större
<kes0> Vem är de?
<kodein> Världens bästa filmregissör, enligt egen utsaga
<kes0> Ahaa
<phnom> Sigh, varför skickar man med en plugin med vim om den inte funkar som den ska?
<kodein> lämnas som en övning åt användaren.
<phnom> Måste vara så...
<phnom> Började ju gräva pluginen så... Får fixa det ikväll sen.
<marcelunilsson> hej hej, om jag har en hdd med win o en med xubuntu vilken ska jag boota med i bios?
<Krawlezt> Den du vill använda? :)
<CasperN> den med bootloadern
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: grub låter ju mig välja:P
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: läget?
<CasperN> vilket du förmodligen har på xubuntu disken
<kodein> sda, gissar jag
<marcelunilsson> kk ty
<Krawlezt> Aha, tänkte lite fel.
<marcelunilsson> en fråga till, när jag installerar xubuntu hur borde jag partitionera?,        en "/" med ext3,  en "/home"  med ext3 och en swap eller?
<Krawlezt> En "/" och en "/home"
<marcelunilsson> ingen swap?
<CasperN> hur mycket ram har du?
<Krawlezt> Hade inte jag valt, dock brukar jag inte partionera.
<marcelunilsson> har 4 gb, o ska nog sätta i 4 till snart
<CasperN> då behöver du inte swap
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Har kommit på varför jag vill köpa färdig dator. Jag pallar inte vänta då jag inte har någon dator just nu så vill bara kör igång! :D
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: ok ty!
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: ska du inte bygga själv?:O
<Krawlezt> Palla köpa delar och slösa 1-2h på att bygga :(
<Krawlezt> marcelunilsson, Funderar på att skita i det
<marcelunilsson> är det ext3 jag borde köra?
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: d e ju det som är det roliga:P
<Krawlezt> Vad har du för alternativ? ext3 bör väl funka.
<Krawlezt> marcelunilsson, Mjo, dock vet jag inte hur man gör så bra dock har jag flera runt mig som kommer hjälpa mig isåfall.
<marcelunilsson> ext4, ext3, ext2, ReiserFS, btrfs, JFS, XFS
<Krawlezt> ext3 låter väl bäst? Dock lyssna inte på mig.
<Krawlezt> Jag hade vält ext3 eller ext2.
<Krawlezt> ext3 troöogem-
<Krawlezt> troligen*
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: då tar jag d:D
<Krawlezt> Eh, okej :)
<CasperN> kör på ext4
<CasperN> det är bakåtkompitabelt
<Krawlezt> Som jag sa, lyssna inte på mig :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Varför är du så seg för? Nu har han redan valt ext3 och jag skäms :(
<CasperN> sitter vid en annan dator
<CasperN> så kollar inte på irc
<Krawlezt> marcelunilsson, btw, varför kör du Xubuntu?
<kodein> för att han vill köra xfce, antar jag
<marcelunilsson> för att det verkar va bättre till min stationära, ska nog ha debian på min laptop:D
<Krawlezt> kodein: Du är alltid så rolig :(
<marcelunilsson> mitt headset krånglade i debian
<Krawlezt> Aha okej
<haffe> Har ni dansat med månen i dödens bleka sken?
 * Barre försöker försvenska IT-språket och försöker få andra att skriva blejd istället för blad-servrar. Inte minst för att det ser så fult ut
<marcelunilsson> flashade till nytt bios  =====> windows bootar sjukt långsammt..... fan att windows ska va så mycket smidigare änsålänge (om man ska gamea/använda all möjlig hårdvara)
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer köra Windows på min dator, hihi.
<Krawlezt> Fel kanal att säga det i dock
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: gamea?:p
<Krawlezt> Troligen blir det så
<haffe> Fönster heter det.
<Krawlezt> DOCK funderar jag på att skita i det och köra Debian, igen.
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt <3 Debian
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: du kan köra SC2 och HOn hyfsat bra i linux iaf:D
<CasperN> marcelunilsson: ang swap så är swap till för att hjälpa till om program buggar och läcker minne, då flyttas detta över till swap istället
<Krawlezt> Mjo, körde HoN mycket i Ubuntu men jag är inte ute efter dom spelen atm.
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: jag gjorde en swap i vilket fall:D
<CasperN> det är alltså inte nödvändigt om man inte kör med jäkligt buggiga program och skiter fullständigt i att rätta till problemen
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: för att va på säkra sidan
<CasperN> det är bra det
<Krawlezt> Visst kan man inte ha en stationär med Linux på? Det känns lite fel..
<CasperN> men bara så du vet varför du behöver/inte behöver det
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: jag är buggig:P
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: mm det är bra att veta:D
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: jag dualbootar min
<Krawlezt> Linux = Bärbar
<Krawlezt> "Fönster" = Stationär
<Krawlezt> Helt klart
<marcelunilsson> stationär = dualboot säger jag
<Krawlezt> Jag har aldrig suttit på en stationär med Linux på så därför känns det konstigt.
<marcelunilsson> eller som man vill:p
<marcelunilsson> bara om man ska gamea
<marcelunilsson> annars hade jag nog kört nån linux dist bara
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha 2datorer.
<Krawlezt> + 100/100 Fiber
<Krawlezt> Sen är jag nöjd
<spixx> argh
<Barre> swap är bra att ha (om inte en förutsättning) för att sätta Ubuntu i hibernate
<marcelunilsson> det var ju drömmen när man va 15:D
<spixx> Barre: vem behöver hibernate :D?
<CasperN> marcelunilsson: om man kör med hibernation, då vill du ha swap 2x ditt ram, men det är enda anledningen
<Krawlezt> marcelunilsson, Jag är 15 :(
<CasperN> om du använder det dvs
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: jag vet:D
<Barre> spixx: vet många som nyttjar det :P
<CasperN> just för att flytta allt använt ram till swap vid nedstängning
<spixx> CasperN: kan vara bra som sista stopgap grejj dock
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: så man ska ha dubbla ramet:O
<Krawlezt> marcelunilsson, Hur vet du det? :o
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: jag har kört med lika mycket som
<spixx> marcelunilsson: 1,5xRAM
<spixx> minst
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: du sa det förra gången
<CasperN> det är en gammal rekomendation för hibernate användning, men om det verkligen behövs idag vet jag inte
<CasperN> troligtvis inte
<Krawlezt> Hm, jag har för många suddiga minnen från denna kanal.
<spixx> eller kör som windows, 24gb ram == 24GB klumpfil på disk :P
<Krawlezt> Man behöver MINST 6GB ram
<Krawlezt> Sen minst 200gb hårddisk
<Barre> 200 gigabit hårddisk... :P
<spixx> Krawlezt: ;)
<spixx> well klarar mig på 16 GB för en desktop 2gb för en server :) och då pratar vi diskyta :D
<Krawlezt> Drömmen: 100/100 Fiber, En stationär med 8GB RAM med bra processor/grafikkort och 1TB hårddisk som kör Windows. En laptop brevid som kör Debian med 6GB ram och bra processor/grafikkort!
<phnom> Bara 8?
<phnom> Du kan ju få 32 för en billig peng
<Krawlezt> Det ska ju vara troligt också
<Krawlezt> Vad ska man med 32GB ram till?
<Barre> få en snabbare dator
<marcelunilsson> Krawlezt: vara imba=
<phnom> Krawlezt: Framtidssäkra sig
<spixx> Krawlezt: kallas vbox :)
<marcelunilsson> någon som har koll på om man måste ha AHCI för att köra ssd?
<phnom> Efter android kräver minst 8gb för att byggas numer, så kommer det ju antagligen bli 32 snart :P
<Krawlezt> Okej, ska bara vinna 1miljon bara sen ska jag fixa en haxxor dator!
<spixx> phnom: skulle säga att det är awsome epic att kunna köra 3x8 GB virituella maskiner :)
<phnom> spixx: Det är det
<Barre> 32GB RAM, göra en RAM drive för /tmp exempelvis... traversera root-filsystemet när du botar så att det ligger i cache... = snabb dator
 * Krawlezt tror alla ni överdriver
<spixx> Barre: exakt :)
<CasperN> ramdisk is the shit :)
<Krawlezt> xDxP|:P|
<spixx> Krawlezt: well har 16 GB i min dator :)
<marcelunilsson> mitt bios hittar bara min andra ssd ibland
<marcelunilsson> wtf
<Krawlezt> Jag hade 4gb..
<Krawlezt> Okej, 200gb RAM, 3st i7 prollar och 100TB hårddisk, standard!
<Krawlezt> Är ni nöjda då?
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> nej
<spixx> du glömde 6x2GB Nvidia kort med
<Krawlezt> Btw, kan man ha flera processorer i en dator?
<spixx> Ja?
<spixx> finns mobon med dual cpu sockets?
<Krawlezt> Sa mig ingenting, men det lät bra.
 * Krawlezt kom på att han har en dator i garderoben, utan hårddisk.
<Barre> jag gjorde en jämförlse beskrivning på hastighetsskillnader för en IO att gå från kernel och till registret, L2 Cache, L3 Cache, swap på disk och swap på nät.. rolig jämförelse
<Krawlezt> Köpa delar = bygga in
<Barre> så ju närmre du kan spara data ju fortare går det... ram = <3
<Krawlezt> Hur mycket ram har ni haft i en dator som max?
<Krawlezt> Över 32GB blir jag förvånad..
<CasperN> Barre: någon fräck kth superdator med mycket ram kanske?
<CasperN> eller vem var det som höll på med sånt nu igen?
<Krawlezt> KTH = Snobbar
<phnom> 8GB L1 cache borde ju vara instawin
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Var utanför KTH igår, bara massa snobbar där.
<phnom> Kommer iofs ta mongostor plats, och vara svindyrt.
<Krawlezt> Alla hade MAC..
<Barre> CasperN: du tänker på HeMan
<CasperN> så var det ja
<Barre> ponera att en IO tar 2sekunder att göra från core till cpu-register, hur lång tid skulle ta om samma io måste gå ut till swap på nätverk.. let the guessing begin :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: alla studenter har mac för att man får rabatt på apple-datorer med sitt csn-kort.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Ja men Mac är bögigt. Man har Mac för ett det är ett "Mode". "Titta på mig jag har Mac!!11"
<CasperN> eh
<amelia> Krawlezt: hehe, jag har en mac... eller typ 1,5 egentligen.
<Krawlezt> Ni kan inte förneka det där.
<Krawlezt> Mac har bliit ett mode.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Hehe, nice :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: för många ja, men inte för alla.
<CasperN> mac har blivit studentbudget
<Krawlezt> Mac är dyrare än en vanlig laptop?
<Krawlezt> Drömmen: Skolorna ger datorer med Debian på
<Krawlezt> Vore inte det perfekt? =)
<amelia> Krawlezt: inte med debian, det vore inte så bra.
<Krawlezt> "Vi har bytt ut Mac datorerna mot Debian laptops med 8GB ram och i7 processor"
<Krawlezt> amelia: jag har gråttit om jag fick reda på jag skulle få en dator med Debian.
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag också, men förmodligen av en helt annan anledning än du hade. :P
<Krawlezt> amelia, Gillar du inte Debian?
<amelia> inte för att jag har något emot Debian, det är mer än välkommet... på servrar.
<amelia> på min laptop föredrar jag något lite mer frammåt.
<Barre> 7wni 13
<Krawlezt> "Lite mer frammåt" Vad syftar du på då?
<amelia> Barre: jaså? :)
<andol> Krawlezt: Även om jag personligen inte föredrar Mac datorer så rör det ju sig mer än om ett mode, utan om datorer som faktiskt håller god kvalité. Sen så är det väl även lite onödigt att använda "bögigt" som en nedsättande term?
<Barre> amelia: fail från mig
<amelia> Barre: jag såg en av era produkter igår. :)
 * CasperN gillar inte apt
<Barre> amelia: jag med, de håller på att bygga om utmed E4an, såg några av våra "devices" där
<amelia> Krawlezt: att debian testar ihjäl saker innan de blir stable. det är skitbra på servrar, men inte så kul på en laptop.
<Krawlezt> andol: Mjo, det kanske det var men Mac och jag är inte vänner. Sen är jag nog lite trött på alla i min skola som springer runt med sina Mac datorer och tror att deras datorer är jätte bra för att det är Mac.
<amelia> Barre: hihi, ja. sjukt snygga grävskopor. ;)
<Barre> orange love
<Krawlezt> amelia, Jag gillar Debian p.g.a Gnome 2.x :) Det är väl det ändå.
<Krawlezt> Nej inte det ända men det är en stor del av varför.
<Barre> en dator är lika dum och dålig oavsätt vilket OS eller tillverkare det är, effektiviteten från datorn kommer från användaren... det jag menar är att windows och jag är sjukt ineffektiva medans Mac och jag är mycket effektiva. Jämfört med min lillebror så är det tvärtom, han är effektiv i windows, men inte i Mac
<spixx> ska bara säga en sak ur hjärtat jag HATAR legacy lösningar!!!!
<Barre> du kan va legacy ;P
<spixx> Barre: Men windows är mer ett slag över många fält. :)
<amelia> barre är legacy. :)
<Barre> vad menar du nu rå?
<spixx> asså jag har en windows dator men den kan ju göra lite vad som, har 12351235 portar öppna och lyssnar osv min linux e tyst och lydig :)
<marcelunilsson> när jag enablar AHCI så kan jag inte boota utan kommer till "error no such device" och "grub rescue>"  men funkar när jag har ide,  jag vill gärna ha ACHI eftersom jag kör både win o ubuntu på ssd hårddiskar
<Barre> spixx: sant, så kan det vara.. kan för lite om windows
<amelia> legacy-lösningar är skitkul.
<amelia> det är sånt som ger lite spänning i vardagen.
 * Barre skall trycka upp en t-shirt: Legacy and proud!
<amelia> Barre for president! :D
<spixx> Barre: asså det är liksom färdigt för allt, täcker alla drivrutiner medans Unix är mer slimmat :)
<Krawlezt> Vad är Legacy?
<amelia> mmm, för linux är inte alls särskillt bloated nuförtiden..
<spixx> marcelunilsson: :) du skulle haft AHCI igång när du installerade
<amelia> Krawlezt: gammalt
<spixx> amelia: openbsd är clean :)
<andol> Krawlezt: Ungefär som Barre
<marcelunilsson> spixx: menar du när jag installerade ubuntu?
<marcelunilsson> spixx: går det att fixa i efterhand?
<spixx> Jupp
<marcelunilsson> hur?
<marcelunilsson> :D
<Krawlezt> Barre: Vad är Legacy? :)
<phnom> !legacy
<ubot2`> Factoid 'legacy' not found
<phnom> :(
<phnom> !barre
<ubot2`> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Barre> :)
<Krawlezt> !krawlezt
<ubot2`> Factoid 'krawlezt' not found
<Krawlezt> !Krawlezt
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Krawlezt' not found
<Krawlezt> :(
<einand> !einand
<marcelunilsson> spixx: vet du hur jag gör?:S
<ubot2`> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<spixx> marcelunilsson: nej tyvärr inte :(
<amelia> !amelia
<ubot2`> en gäspande superhjälpare
<ubot2`> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<spixx> mkay
<amelia> bah!
<Krawlezt> Hm
<spixx> legacy innebär att du ärver skiten från någon annan btw
<amelia> Krawlezt: legacy översätts ofta som arv och det är precis vad det handlar om, ett arv av gammla lösningar och maskiner.
<Krawlezt> Usch vad tråkigt, låter bara kasst.
<amelia> nej, det är kul!
 * amelia älskar när man stöter på t.ex. gamla Alpha-servrar hos kunderna.
 * Krawlezt vill också jobba med Linux
<spixx> marcelunilsson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040648
<spixx> amelia: du är ond :P det är kul OM miljön funkade bra :P desto värre om inte
<Krawlezt> amelia: Jag ska föresten börja göra det :) Ska köpa domän samt kommer få ett skall hos en kompis server där jag kommer sätta upp Apache samt FTP :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag också..
<amelia> Krawlezt: jobba med linux alltså
<Krawlezt> Du jobbar med UNIX :)
<amelia> spixx: det är ju kul om det inte funkar också, lite utmanning. :D
<spixx> true :)
<spixx> du borde möta min nemesis Alfresco :)
<amelia> spixx: det låter inte så kul...
<Krawlezt> Tror ni det är möjligt att få tag i en .er domän?
<spixx> ;)
 * amelia vill lära sig VMS.
<Krawlezt> amelia, VMS?
<marcelunilsson> spixx: tack så mycket för länken!
<marcelunilsson> spixx: men när dom säger att jag ska lägga in nya "moduler" i en fil vad menar dom då?:S
<Krawlezt> amelia: FreeVMS eller OpenVMS?
<marcelunilsson> spixx: och hur gör jag?
 * Barre är övertygad om att CP/M på en PDP-11 skulle få amelias hjärta att slå dubbla slag... eller?
<spixx> marcelunilsson: har tyvärr inte tid :) du får googla :) men gissar modprobe :)
<marcelunilsson> någon som vet hur jag lägger in nya moduler i /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<Barre> en snabb googling så upptäckte jag att amelia redan hade en PDP-11 :)
<chees> nån som kör soplayer tv stream?
<amelia> Krawlezt: OpenVMS
<Glompkin> hallå
<amelia> Barre: haha, visste du inte det? du har väl sett den?
<Krawlezt> Hm okej
<Glompkin> jag har ett problem vid installation av ubuntu 11.10
<Glompkin> när jag kommer till menyn man ska välja partition på så finns det inga att välja mellan
<amelia> Barre: fast jag har planer på att försöka få in UNIX eller BSD på den.
<Glompkin> min dator är av märket packard bell ixtreme m5150
<Glompkin> är det någon som har någon aning?
<Krawlezt> Glompkin, Det är för att du inte har några partitioner?
<Krawlezt> Återkommer senare
<Glompkin> Klart jag har partitioner, jag kör ju W7 i nuläget men vill byta.
<Glompkin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZIGXs1fsAE&feature=plcp&context=C3447a99UDOEgsToPDskKXA85dH9iQzmijhv2Hp2Ce
<chees> skumt
<Glompkin> Ja
<Glompkin> Väldans
<itmannen> Äntligen så har jag fått igång rtorrent igen
<Krawlezt> Varför använder du inte uTorrent/deluge eller transmisson?
<itmannen> PirateBay har slutat med torrent och övergått till magnetlänkar. vad det nu innebär och betyder
<swecarp> god efter middag itmannen
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Va? Har dom..
<itmannen> swecarp,  Hojtan unge man
<marcelunilsson> någon som har koll på initrafs?
<itmannen> From idag
<marcelunilsson> initramfs*
<marcelunilsson> jhvjhzb'
<kodein> har du nån specifik fråga.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Dom slutar med torrents bara för att inte äka dit så stort senare tror jag.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  ja jag förmodar att det är något sådant
<Krawlezt> Hm, magnetlänkar = Länkar till någon annan torrent?
<Krawlezt> Måste väl vara så att TPB kör magentlänkar till en annan torrent så dom slipper åka dit på det.
<kodein> magnetlänkar = fråga klienter i måååålnet om själva filen
<itmannen> men tydligen så ska det funka på ungefär samma sätt
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. itmannen: Har du testat?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Nä inte ännu. men lär väl ska göra det för att kolla
<Krawlezt> Okej, säg gärna hur det fungerar :)
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Krawlezt, Men du kan väl testa själv
<Krawlezt> Mjo men tänkte om du ändå skulle hämta ner något därifrån så kunde du berätta :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jag har inget speciellt jag behöver. Tänkte mera för ett test bara
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Ska se om jag har någon torrent klient på denna dator
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Vet du inte sådant :)
<Krawlezt> Sitter på min mors dator så blir förvånad om jag hittar en
<spixx> varför känns relayd som föråldrat skräp...
<Krawlezt> "Sikta mot månen. Om du missar är du ändå på väg mot stjärnorna."
<Krawlezt> Smartaste jag har läst idag
<Glompkin> Stjärnorna är solar.
<Glompkin> Mycket större än månen.
<Glompkin> FYI
<phnom> Fast månen är mindre än en elefant, för det har jag sett på TV.
<Krawlezt> Tips på "lätta" saker man kan äta när man är sjuk?
<chees> stor fet grogg :O
<Krawlezt> Kommer upp direkt. Det skulle vara alkohol missbruk.
<chees> hehe
<chees> ugg
<chees> nypon och skorpor
<chees> eller blå bär
<chees> funka dunder för kass
<chees> mage
<Krawlezt> Har typ käkat nyponsoppa och te med honung hela dagen.
<Krawlezt> Sen käkade jag frukost och lunch nu och det var koas
<kodein> det är ju hasaloppshelgen. blåbärssoppediet med andra ord
<chees> ifan
<chees> segt
<chees> fan va göt när man fått ett system funka på en crap eepc asus 1215b :P
<chees> jävala radeon shit
<chees> men nu så funka de bätre än nånsin :P
 * CasperN är glad, hans linux umpc ska få standby mode som ger 200h batteritid istället för nuvarande 20h
<spacebug-> yay ;)
<Krawlezt> propus, Där?
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken tajming
<swecarp> vadå Philip5
<Philip5> tänkte du skulle testa digikam-paketen för kde 4.8 snart
<Philip5> kom precis hem och kollade nu till hur de ligger på launchpad men ser att den ännu inte byggts för i386 även om jag laddade upp det redan igår kväll!? :O
<swecarp> ja det vore dax men det serinte ut som det är färdigt för nedladdning
<Philip5> nä :(
<Philip5> 35 min kvar till byggstart säger den
<Philip5> var ovanligt lång kötid nu i dagarna
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kollade vilka filer som är med  libgphoto2 saknas eller behövs den inte
<Philip5> vadå?
<swecarp> kollade den är inte med i den jag kör nu
<bittin> har varannan tand bärnsten och varannan tand brons
<swecarp> jag måste ner i tvätt stugan återkommer
<Philip5> oki
<spacebug-> 228 packages will be upgraded, 117 MB to download.. se där ja ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  är tillbaka en kort stund
 * realubot ställer en hink kallt vatten på kanaldörrens överkant.
<realubot> Hehehe
 * bittin ställer en flaska cola på realubots ben
<realubot> busbittin
<swecarp> Philip5,  bygget klart men inte publiserats ännu
<Philip5> swecarp: spännande :)
<Philip5> swecarp: men nu är det klart!
<swecarp> väntar bara på att lämna första rapporten
<Philip5> swecarp: för mig så är det en sak som är konstig som inte funkar i kde 4.8 men gjorde det i kde 4.7 och det är att om jag pluggar i min kamera med usb-kabel så poppade det upp i kde-panelen att jag pluggat i en ny enhet. det händer inte i kde 4.8 men jag kan importera från digikam för den ser att jag har en ny kamera tillgänglig
<Philip5> swecarp: blir det så för dig också?
<Philip5> handlar väl inte så mycket om digikam egentligen utan mer om kde
<swecarp> Philip5,  en liten fråga i synaptiken så är digikam filerna grönmarkerade med en stjärna  är det dom som skall instaleras
<swecarp> philip hittade vad jag skulle göra
<swecarp> nedladning pågår
<Philip5> vad var det som skulle till?
<swecarp> instalation pågår
<Philip5> spännande
<swecarp> snart kommer första testet
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> förhoppningsvis märker du inget särskilt förutom att allt bara funkar :)
<Philip5> testa så du kan importera från kameran utan krasch också
<Philip5> swecarp: apropå ingenting. hur pass många mb blir raw-filer med din kamera?
<Philip5> swecarp: och så kan man ju undra om du som canon-ägare är lite extra glad idag när canon äntligen officiellt annonserat sin nya canon eos 5d mark III kamera?!?!
<Philip5> många som drömmer eller dömmer om den idag
 * bittin scratchar: http://www.discogs.com/Technotronic-Megamix/release/71292 Fredagen till ära 
<realubot> Köp en flickvän på Facebook. En lysande affärsidé.
<realubot> "Nu kan du köpa en "flickvän" på Facebook för att imponera på vännerna."
<andol> bamsefar: Kul att ha en film på watchlisten, och när man väl ska till att se den så möts man utav "Videon du försöker se saknas. Rättigheterna har gått ut och därför har den plockats bort."
<swecarp> Philip5,  raw filerna är 12,5mb den d5 mk3 vill jag ha
<andol> bamsefar: Och jo, jag vet att det där säger mer om filmbolagen än om er, men tyvärr är det svårare att gnälla på dem via irc :)
<Philip5> swecarp: har du läst något om nya canonkameran?
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja scandinavianfoto hadde länk till den på fejan
<Philip5> andol: hehe, tror du inte de amerikanska filmbolagen hänger på irc?
<Philip5> swecarp: aha. här har du en artikel om den: http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/mer-fart-i-5d-mark-iii.htm
<Philip5> swecarp: och en massa bilder på den
<Philip5> kanske något som får kodein att glöma sin leica ett tag ;)
<bamsefar> andol: Illa, vilken film?
<andol> bamsefar: http://www.headweb.com/sv/268154/red-riding-hood
<bamsefar> andol: Trist att du upplever problemet, men fortfarande, kul att du har film i din watchlist.
<bamsefar> Ahh
<kodein> Philip5: jodå, jag tänkte starta en 5D3-fond
<kodein> ska vänta tills den sjunker lite i pris, bara
<Philip5> kodein: eller så får du köpa en riktig kamera istället... en nikon d800 :P
<swecarp> Philip5,  varför inte en d3s
<kodein> jag är inte intresserad av ännu ett system just nu
<Philip5> funkar den också
<kodein> ev. skulle en sigma sd1 vara fin, men isf konverterad till EF
<Philip5> eller kanske en phase one
<kodein> jovars, en AFD3 skulle ju inte vara fy skam
<kodein> då har jag ju redan lite glas också :)
<bittin> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/429572_10150570889936347_605981346_9358523_33496360_n.jpg :>
<kodein> varför har du en lp-spelare lagd på sidan?
<kodein> eller, jag tror det är en sån, det är för suddigt för att veta säkert
<Philip5> kodein: tar en hasselblad H4D-200MS direkt
<bittin> kodein, orkade inte rotera bilden på luren
<bittin> men ja är en vinyl spelare
<kodein> nåja, 5D3 är lite konstigt prissatt.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den skulle ligga runt 8 000 kr lägre nästan
<kodein> men det är galet bra iso-egenskaper efter de bilder jag sett
<Philip5> ja
<kodein> skulle ju nästan gå att använda vintertid här i sverige :)
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> 15:38 <@kodein> 102400 verkar vara mindre brusigt än 1600 på min 450D ;)
<Philip5> hade ju gärna sett samma iso med nikon d800 och 36 megapixlar :D
<Philip5> men det är vä inte så svårt att brusa mindre än den
<Philip5> swecarp: när får man lite feedback då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  såhär långt funkar allt tömt kameran gjort lite sökningar  och allt funkar  jag använder det mest för bil kaqtalog
 * Philip5 blev plötsligt bara så där larvigt sugen  på lakrits
<swecarp> använder gimp för redigering eller corell aftershot pro
<Philip5> swecarp: trevlig. tänkte posta ett inlägg om att den finns tillgänglig nu
<Philip5> oki
<swecarp> är du med barn Philip5
<Philip5> kan nästan tro det
<swecarp> Philip5,  har hittat en bra sida om fototermer som har översätningar från engelsk till svenska
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken sida då?
<swecarp> http://www.fotoord.se/mediawiki/index.php?title=Huvudsida
<Philip5> swecarp: har du översatt mer av luminence?
<swecarp> lite gran har kört fast på en del
<Philip5> jag har inte tittat mer på det
<swecarp> skal se om jag kan göra ett megainsats och översätta det jag kan och sedan skicka den till dig för kompletering
<Philip5> har du testat dina översättningar i programmet?
<swecarp> nej fattar inte hur jag får det in i programmet
<Philip5> swecarp: spara det som en .qm-fil och kopiera in den i mappen /usr/share/luminance-hdr/i18n/
<Philip5> swecarp: tror det räcker för att få upp det på svenska om du kör kde i övrigt på svenska
<Philip5> swecarp: du sparar den som det i qt linguistics
<Philip5> då borde du få de delar av programmet på svenska som du översatt
<swecarp> det går inte att spara filen som qm får felmedelande
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> du väljer att spara en release och då blir den qm
<swecarp> Philip5,  har problem tydligen har jag inte root rättigheter
<Philip5> nej det är bara root som får kopiera det dit till den mappen
<swecarp> har kryssat i root i användare men det funkaär inte
<swecarp> hur fan får jag root rättigheter
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan du hjälpa mig
<Philip5> om du kopierar med dolphin eller så då är du den användare du är
<Philip5> enklast är det kanske att göra från en terminal?
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> med sudo cp
<Philip5> eller öppna en terminal och köra  kdesudo dolphin
<Philip5> då öppnas en dolphin som har root-rättigheter men då måste du vara väldigt försiktg med vad du gör med dolphin
<swecarp> finns det något sätt så man får root rättigheter
<Philip5> som jag skrev
<swecarp> ok skall spara komandot i min lilla röda
<Philip5> annars gör du saker tillfälligt som root med sudo från termonalen
<swecarp> ok behöver nog läsa på om terminalen
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<swecarp> tackar realubot
<swecarp> Philip5,  det funkar inte får inte in svenska i luminance
<Philip5> hmm, trodde det skulle räcka. möjligt att programmet måste byggas om med det stödet i så fall
<Philip5> är andra program du startar  på svenska?
<swecarp> ja  fierfox thunderbird digikam
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> då kanske jag måste bygga om med det
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna http://paste.ubuntu.com/865626/
<swecarp> rad9 i pastebin  är nog viktig får köra den i terminal
<Philip5> jo det har att göra med när den byggs
<swecarp> Philip5,  det funkar inte så jag ger upp
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag skickar filen till dig  när jag är färdigså får du testa
<Philip5> oki
<swecarp> jag har 140 rader att översätta nu
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> kanske blir ditt nya jobb det här ;)
<swecarp> vem vet men det är många rader som jag inte vet hur jag skall översätta
<swecarp> är det någon som har ett bra översättnings programm
<Barre> hur ser man på en iPhone vilka rättigheter en App har?
<einand> går det?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/189439
<engammalsko> Hej. Jag behöver hjälp med att ställa in språket. Vet inte om jag skall fråga här eller i den officiella support kanalen...
<Philip5> swecarp: har du testat att göra några hdr-bilder med programmet än då?
<Philip5> engammalsko: språket i hela systemet eller?
<Philip5> vad är det du vill göra?
<engammalsko> Philip5: Yep.
<Philip5> ska allt vara på svenska eller något sånt?
<engammalsko> Ja.
<engammalsko> Allt som finns på svenska iaf.
<einand> jag tänkte testa och göra en HDR bild, med den inbyggda mjukvaran i kameran
<Philip5> realubot: ping!
<engammalsko> Terminalen och liknande är på svenska. Men i menyer etc är det oftast svenska och på vissa ställen är det t.om blandat.
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte just nu så försöker jag översätt men gnistan finns inte där sitter fast på för många fraser
<einand> vilket program snackar ni om?
<Philip5> realubot: det är väl snart bara du som kör ubuntu med gnome/unity här som har koll på hur man ändrar språk i det ;)
<engammalsko> "språkstöd" är på svenska men "apperance" är på engelska.
<swecarp> einand,  frågar du om det programmet jag håller på att översätta som gör hdr bilder så heter det luminence HDR
<Philip5> einand: det är inte äkta hdr i kameran. du tänker på D-lighting eller?
<engammalsko> Ingen annan som vet hur jag kan byta språk med terminalen?
<Philip5> engammalsko: är det bara i terminalen eller är det i gnome/unity med alla program där?
<einand> Philip5: d5100 har äkta HDR
<einand> Philip5: nikons företa modell med det (enligt dom själva)
<Philip5> einand: och det är inte d-lighting du menar?
<einand> nej
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QcRXZ1nJ-w
<engammalsko> Philip5: Alltså GUI för att byta språk fungerar inte. Därför vill jag använda terminalen för att byta språk på HELA systemet. Alltså det är inte i självaste terminalen jag vill byta språk utan jag vill byta språk med terminalen.
<einand> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QcRXZ1nJ-w
<Philip5> einand: aha, den tar två bilder och gör en hdr eller?
<einand> Philip5: 3 bilder
<Philip5> ok
<einand> Philip5: fast canon d600 med hackad mjuvkara är coolare, den stöder HDR video inspelning
<Philip5> engammalsko: grejen är att jag inte kör gnome/unity utan kde och där är verktygen andra
<haffe> Urka.
<haffe> Rackskåp är jobbiga grejer.
<engammalsko> Philip5: Okej. Så kommandon i terminalen är också annorlunda då?
<einand> Philip5: själv vet jag inte om en massa finneser i kameran är så nödvändigt, eftersom jag är 100% säker på att externa mjukvaror är bättr
<einand> bättre
<spacebug-> hur sker inloggning till sama shares, är det på något sätt krypterat eller sänds det i klartext?
<swecarp> engammalsko,  kolla denna länk en bit ner på sidan finns hur man ändrar språk http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Minimal_installation_av_Ubuntu
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<engammalsko> Jag hatar Unity och ogillar gnome 3. Även om jag kör fallback. Om jag gillar hur gnome 2 är på Ubuntu 10.10 borde jag i så fall byta tillbaks till en äldre version eller byta dist? Finns det någon dist som är liknande Ubuntu som skulle passa mig? Både som webserver bruk och skrivbordsmiljö.
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> engammalsko: nej med terminalen är det samma men det är ju inget jag brukar pyssla med
<einand> engammalsko: testa Mint
<swecarp> engammalsko,  testa kubuntu i mitt tycke en kanon dist
<spacebug-> eller xubuntu. Eller debian
<einand> japp, dra in både kubuntu och mint på varsitt usbminne, eller virtualbox
<Philip5> einand: är du förresten proffs på foto med systemkamera nu då? kan allt hur det funkar
<einand> Philip5: klart att jag är, efter bara 5 dagar ;)
<Philip5> så klart
<swecarp> einand,  vad kör du på för slutar tid samt bländare
<einand> 94% av alla bilder jag har tagit är med all automatik igång
<einand> swecarp: Beror på vad jag vill fotografera ;)
<bittin> er det dette som foregår
<swecarp> einand,  börja köra med halv automatik så du kan välja tid samt iso till att börja med
<engammalsko> "sudo echo LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 >/etc/default/locale" får åtkomst nekad även om jag kör som root :S
<einand> https://picasaweb.google.com/112158252399107505929/Eld1
<einand> swecarp: just nu kör helt med automatik, främst för att lära mig att inte fotta varje grässtrå jag går förbi
<engammalsko> Om jag kör "locale-gen sv_SE.UTF-8" så står det "Language up to date".
<einand> tänkte jag går över till mer semi-manuelt när första kärleken lagt sig så man kan bedömma resultatet med objektivt
<einand> mera
<swecarp> engammalsko,  det var ett tips  min kunskap tog slut där
<einand> https://picasaweb.google.com/112158252399107505929/Cats201202
<CasperN> meow!
<spacebug-> är det inte så att > gör att det blir dumt? prova "sudo -i" sen "är du root" kör sen raden
<engammalsko> einand: Mint såg riktigt fint ut iaf. Kan man köra med 2 paneler som Ubuntu? Är väl inte så viktigt igentligen... Behövs oftast inte mer än en panel. Får kolla upp lite mer innan jag testar mint :)
<engammalsko> swecarp: Tack iaf.
<bittin> Psykolon 9
<einand> swecarp: den picasa länken var till dig
<swecarp> einand,  det var derför flygplats brandkåren var i högsta beredskap
<einand> swecarp: :)
<einand> just det, försökte ta bilder på dom där flygplanen vid skymmning... det gick inget vidare
<swecarp> engammalsko,  prova att söka på wikin både den svenska och den engelska det finns massa info där
<swecarp> einand,  kan du inte dirigera om dom så att dom inte flyger över alingsås har svårt att sova här
<einand> swecarp: Jag fick avslag på att ha en laser installation här, så kanske skall göra det som hämd ;)
<einand> flygplansverket är hemska på avslag, är ett under att träden får tillstånd att få nya blad varje år
<swecarp> einand,  ett tips för bra eld bilder i skymning lång slutar tid samt kasta på färska björklöv blir hur efektfullt som hälst
<einand> menar flygverket
<einand> flygfart
<einand> ghaa, glömt namnet
<einand> swecarp: tack :)
<swecarp> didär som har hand om flygtrafiken menar du
<einand> ja
<swecarp> engammalsko,  hur går det
<einand> swecarp: såg du albumet med katterna, det är ett typiskt exempel på att jag är ny med kameran, tar två miljoner "identiska" bilder
<swecarp> einand,  kolla detta fotoalbum på våra hundar smt lite annat
<swecarp> http://foto.thizas.se/#home
<swecarp> skall ta en sista prommenad med hundarna hojtar när jag är tillbaka
<swecarp> einand,  nu är jag tillbaka
<bittin> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/router_problem.jpg :D
<einand> swecarp: gillar kommentarerna till dina bilder, vad använde du för mjukvara för att generar albumet?
<swecarp> einand,  albumm programmet ligger på webhotellet jag använder one.com som hotell
<kodein> http://www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/video1_view.shtml
<engammalsko> swecarp: Dåligt. Ska fan testa mint! Ser otroligt vacker ut och gränsnittet verkar passa mig perfekt. Antar att det fungerar mycket som Ubuntu. Förresten så tror jag att mitt problem kom från att jag installerade Ubuntu i Windows istället för att starta om och installera direkt från skivan (var för lat för att starta om). Har nämligen inte stött på det här problemet förut.
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> einand,  jag tror att du kan skapa fotoalbum i bild program kommer inte ihåg vilket som även har med kommentarer
<bittin> fullt i analen goth
<realubot> Philip5: Ja?
<realubot> Philip5: Jaha, språket.
<realubot> Han är inte kvar...
<bittin> kvinnohorran
<realubot> bittin: GÃ¥r det bra med tjejerna?
<bittin> nej
<bittin> icket
<bittin> eller jo
<bittin> men dom bor ju åt helvete
<bittin> borde hitta svenskehore
<swecarp> einand,  i digicam kan du skapa websidor med bilder
<bittin> svenske kvinnohorer
<bittin> inte USA o Tyskland kvinnohorir
<bittin> hur gåre för realubot med kvinnohoror?
<bittin> går det artigt?
<bittin> med brunbuntu o kvinnorna
<amelia> bittin: du kanske kan vårda ditt språk.
<bittin> kanske
<einand> så
<einand> sorry
<einand> jag råka gå in i dushen
<swecarp> einand,  kolla denna länk det kanske är något som du kan ha användning för http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMyPhotoGallery.html
<bittin> Gallery2 ftw
<bittin> så stängde kvinnon FTPdn :(
<realubot> bittin: Går tjejerna igång på ditt dirty talk?
<DrGrov> Skulle jag vara kvinna skulle jag ta fram en slägga....
<bittin> realubot, vet icket
<DrGrov> Går att resonera hur som haver kring släggan men
<realubot> Klart det finns tjejer där du bor.
<bittin> är inte x264 samma som 720p?
<DrGrov> Dirty talk om FTP...
<bittin> DrGrov, det är inget dirtytalk
<DrGrov> bittin: Nej, behöver väl inte vara om jag förstått det hela rätt
<bittin> fick konto på en tjejs FTP igår
<bittin> DrGrov, fick för mig att x264 alltid var 720p
<realubot> Vilka brudar har FTP?
<realubot> Det verkar skumt.
<DrGrov> Vill inte veta mer...
<bittin> realubot, fula nördbrudar
<bittin> eller min dator kanske har börjat lära sig spela 720p
<realubot> bittin: Skaffa dig en snygg brud som älskar att kolla på Big Brother istället.
<bittin> realubot, men jag gillar inte Big Brother
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll. Du gillar ju bruden.
<DrGrov> Eller skaffa en brud som skiter i FTP, Big Brother och annat trams och shit. En brud som är helt enkelt över allt sådant.
<DrGrov> Några krav får man väl lov att ha. Man kan ju inte ta första bästa bara, eller hur?
<realubot> DrGrov: Har du en sådan brud?
<bittin> en som kodar ASM?
<DrGrov> realubot: Åtminstone så är min brud en sådan som lever för livet och inte för allt för mycket bs.
<realubot> Vad ska du med en tjej till som programmerar?
<realubot> DrGrov: Hur gör man när man lever för livet?
<bittin> ska glo Får vi följa med
<realubot> bittin: Vad är det?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja du, bra fråga. Åtminstone prioriterar man bort vissa saker därför att man värdesätter annat.
<bittin> det där Kanal 5 programmet där Filip och Fredik följer med folk
<DrGrov> Alltså värdesätter sådant som är viktigtare än t.ex. Big Brother
<swecarp> einand,  är du här
<bittin> tjejer ska ha krypterade FTPer med 90gig musik och 20gig porr
<DrGrov> 20gig porr? LOL
<DrGrov> 20 gig är ju ingenting
<DrGrov> Säg nu t.ex. 200GB så liknar det något
<DrGrov> 20gig har ju vilken finnig nörd som helst
<DrGrov> Dock, bra att någon har 20 gig porr och gillar det.
<DrGrov> Nej fan, filmdags
<DrGrov> Hejs svejs
<bittin> det verkar ju dumt med tjejer som samlar för mycket porr
<DrGrov> Dock en liten Ubuntu relaterad fråga
<DrGrov> Hur får man någon backports PPA för KDE enablat i 10.04?
<realubot> Filip och Fredrik har ju tappat stinget. Är deras senaste program något att ha?
<DrGrov> Skulle gärna vilja få in ett mera bleeding edge KDE än detta jag har nu för tillfället
<einand> swedala: japp
<spacebug-> när det gäller KDE ska du snacka med Philip5. Han är gurun ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Vakna nu din sjusovare.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Tack, skall försöka höra mig för med honom någon dag. Han är väl inte inne för tillfället?
<spacebug-> verkar inte så..
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Lugnt dock, vet att det tar tid att ordna in ett nytt KDE. Lika bra kanske att det inte blir nu
<realubot> DrGrov: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=oneiric
<realubot> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=lucid
<realubot> Menar jag.
<spacebug-> vet inte om han har nyare KDE just än det kubuntu använder men han packeterar lite enga paket osv som är lite mer uppdaterade. Dock använder ju kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 (som är ute nu) nyare KDE än det i 10.04 så det kan man ju testa i en virtuell miljö eller på annan burk om man vill
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack, jag kanske behöver fråga efter den senare dock igen. Försöker hitta ny webbläsare för tillfället först.
<DrGrov> Ubuntu 12.04 är LTS eller hur?
<realubot> DrGrov: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Okej, tack för infon. Tror mig vänta då på 12.04. Tar ju inte länge till
<realubot> DrGrov: Installera på egen risk.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tackar, mycket bättre. Jaja, egen risk och sådant trams :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Inte första gången jag försöker mig på något nytt och det skiter till sig. God läxa att lära sig bland haverier.
<realubot> DrGrov: Dock får du ju kolla vad PPA:t har för KDE och se så det är nyare än Kubuntus.
<DrGrov> Dock lär man ju sig aldrig helt men man kan ju försöka
 * spacebug- kör ubuntu 12.04 nu.. funkar rätt bra hittils
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Unity i 12.04 visst?
<realubot> spacebug-: Rätt bra, vad betyder det?
<spacebug-> DrGrov: japp. (även i 11.04 och 11.10).   realubot allt är ju itne 100% fixat än. synaptic kan krasha ibland å så.. buggar som vets om och ska fixas
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ok, då skippar jag 12.04 som Unity. Hatar det så in i helvete. Får bli KDE.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: det kommer ju komma ett kubuntu 12.04 (eller ja det finns ju redan oxå i beta 2 statiet precis som ubuntu med unity)
<realubot> DrGrov: Du kan ju köra med Gnome Shell?
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ok bra, jag skall ta ner "vanliga" 12.04 och sedan lägga till Kubuntu KDE paketen. Får båda enkelt så ifall jag känner för att testa senare.
<DrGrov> Nej, inget Gnome mera för mig. Jag gillade det inte alls. KDE betydligt mera min sak. Dock Fluxbox helst men då måste maskin vara en gammal hederlig Pentium II eller motsvarande.
<realubot> Kör med Lubuntu då.
<realubot> LXDE
<DrGrov> Nej, skall inte ha LXDE heller. Absolut inte.
<realubot> DrGrov: Windows?
<realubot> Vista?
<DrGrov> Allra minst Windows
<spacebug-> KDE blir nog bra
<DrGrov> Blir väl KDE + Fluxbox + Enlightenment 17
<DrGrov> Om jag lägger in Fluxbox i 10.04 och växlar mellan KDE och Fluxbox så lämnar väl allting som vanligt i KDE? Tänkte mest på menyer. Fluxbox hämtar väl bara förhandsvalda  menyer från KDE och/eller GNOME?
<spacebug-> ingen aning. Inte kört fluxbox
<DrGrov> Jag minns bara inte hur det plockade ihop sina menyer
<DrGrov> Dock inget större problem. Lagar ihop en egen liten favoritmeny istället.
<DrGrov> Nå väl, tack för hjälpen. Nu filmdags.
<spacebug-> kan va så att den hämtar från /etc/xdg/menus/
<DrGrov> Ni skall ha d så bra allihopa
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ja eventuellt, skall dubbekolla senare ifall.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> ha det!
<DrGrov> Desamma spacebug-
<spacebug-> hum.. x_link ?
<spacebug-> kanske inte jobbar lördagar iofs
<chees> nån som kör chromium browser?
<spacebug-> ibland
<chees> varför bli de så kast när man impoter abokmärken
<chees> så många olika mappar osv?
<spacebug-> ingen aning, aldrig gjort
<chees> ok
<chees> vad är iceweasel för läsare
<andtabbittin> chees Debians firefox fork
<chees> ah ok
<chees> får testa
<chees> deb är den enda som funkar på lill pc
<andtabbittin> jag vill hava en Marci
<chees> ,arci?
<andtabbittin> Marci-Tan
<realubot> chees: Hallå din gamla Windows-pundare.
<chees> jassö _Å
<chees> sen när va man de :P
<realubot> chees: Jag vet att du smyganvänder Windows.
<chees> hhee
<realubot> chees: ;)
<chees> körde lite bara :P
<chees> men nu är de deb
<andtabbittin> realubot, fixa Marci till mig va
<chees> inget klår den på radeon på min shetna eepc
<realubot> andtabbittin: Vad är det?
<andtabbittin> en brud / kille som e op i #yuri på Rizon, som jag e kär i
<realubot> chees: Är det du som kör med Asus linuxdist?
<realubot> Vad den nu heter?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-03
<realubot> Den där som följde med EeePC?
<realubot> andtabbittin: En brud/kille?
<realubot> andtabbittin: Vet du inte könet?
<andtabbittin> exakt
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> andtabbittin: Hur kan du vara kär i personen om du inte ens vet om det är en kille eller tjej?
<andtabbittin> och realubot det e mandriva Xandros heter den
<andtabbittin> är bi
<andtabbittin> så det är inget problem det där med äckliga kön
<realubot> andtabbittin: Jo, men hur blev du kär i personen om du inte har träffat den?
<andtabbittin> venne olycklig irc kärlek :'(
<realubot> Du kanske ska ragga på brudar/killar i Sverige?
<realubot> Det låter omständigt att ha relationer med folk i japanska bögporrkanaler.
<andtabbittin> jag raggar aldrig
<realubot> Då är det inte konstigt att du inte får napp.
<andtabbittin> vet ej hur man gör
<mewmin> va
 * andtabbittin hugs mewmin
<mewmin> mjew
<mewmin> :(
<mewmin> jag sitte rnäck
<realubot> mewmin: Lär andtabbittin allt du kan om raggning.
<mewmin> tom efter nån form av webcamhistoria
<andtabbittin> det är nog inte så allafall :-P
<andtabbittin> lol
<mewmin> dissad
<mewmin> :D
<mewmin> sieg heil
<mewmin> jag är söt
<andtabbittin> helt klart
<mewmin> helt klart
<andtabbittin> inte jag
<mewmin> trist
<realubot> mewmin: Har du datat så hårt att du har tappat kläderna?
<mewmin> ja
<mewmin> typ
<andtabbittin> jag är bög typ
<andtabbittin> tydligen
<mewmin> ag är också bög
<mewmin> tål en munknullning
<spacebug-> vårdat språk
<andtabbittin> folk säger att tjejen jag e kär i är kille o bor i texa
<realubot> Haha
<andtabbittin> texas
<andtabbittin> o inte tysk brudä
<chees> hehe
<chees> fanva bahnhof är fina
<chees> :P
<chees> 184 kr månan 100 100
<realubot> Hur får du ett sådant nice price?
<mewmin> 3 mpn=
<mewmin> ?
<mewmin> sen 408 spänn
<mewmin> sieg heil
<chees> är ett stads nät typ
<chees> 131 kr månan för 100/10
<mewmin> jag betalar 408 spänn månaden
<mewmin> för 100/100 i vällingby
<chees> ok
<chees> tankar fan i 12-13 m bit
<chees> stabil som fan
<mewmin> fast var 190 spänn första 3 mån
<chees> ja hade 4 månader gratis
<realubot> chees: Du behöver väl inte 100 upp?
<chees> sen efter de 184 kr månan
<chees> va så billigt så ja drog te me de
<chees> :P
<realubot> mewmin: Hur står det till med dig annars då?
<mewmin> fanatiskt
<mewmin> eller jag vet inte
<mewmin> har nåt form av förhållande
<chees> varför bygger inte ubuntu på deb?
<andtabbittin> protip: never fall in love in a internet troll
<mewmin> men han är så jävla absent att jag söker mig till annat
<realubot> chees: Vad då bygger på deb?
<realubot> Ubuntu använder ju deb?
<chees> jo men mer rullande updateringar
<mewmin> va
<realubot> Absent?
 * realubot slår i en ordbok.
<realubot> chees: Aha, rolling release.
<mewmin> mmmmmmmmm
<mewmin> jag suger
<chees> tycker ja ialf är framtiden.
<mewmin> JQT ÄR HINGRIG
<mewmin> hungrig
<mewmin> är jga
<mewmin> jag
<mewmin> ********
<chees> jag med
<andtabbittin> jag e ledsen
<realubot> chees: Mjo.
<mewmin> vadårå ab´
<mewmin> andtabbittin:
<realubot> machine2: Är han... sör?
<mewmin> varför är ud ledsen
<realubot> *söt
<andtabbittin> hatar den jag är kär i
<mewmin> trist
<realubot> machine2: Oj. Fel.
<mewmin> jag rä kär i thomas
<mewmin> såj väaka kär
<mewmin> jävla
<andtabbittin> men kan inte sluta vara kär
<mewmin> hiéil hiteler
<Umeaboy> mewmin: Du är alltid välkommen till Mageia. Vi överväger rolling release.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<mewmin> va
<mewmin> vad är det
<andtabbittin> jag vet inte ens om det är en han eller hon
<Umeaboy> mewmin: Fork av Mandriva.
<mewmin> jaha
<mewmin> jag kör mac os x
<mewmin> lion
<mewmin> atm
<andtabbittin> Umeaboy var chees som undra
<Umeaboy> OK.
<chees> fint
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det var inte mewmin som sa det med rolling release.
<mewmin> L))))))))))
<mewmin> det var det inte nej
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<mewmin> men vaf
<andtabbittin> kukhor irc kukhorkänslor
<mewmin> jag jinade och det var ty phelt tomt
<chees> när kan det bli av i så fall :)
<mewmin> sieg j´heil
<Umeaboy> chees: Vet ej.
<chees> ok
<chees> sen nån slimmad buntu te dom små shet pc :P
<chees> annars kokar de över :P
<Umeaboy> chees: www.mageia.org
<mewmin> käk
<mewmin> i needs it
<chees> Umeboy ja vet :P
<Umeaboy> My precious!!
<chees> men nu har jag funnigt de jag letat efter
<mewmin> MY PRECNOUSOSUSOU
<mewmin> jag frue´´´syer
<mewmin> sitrer i underjkläder
<Umeaboy> chees: Och det är?
<chees> openbox med deb stabel
<Umeaboy> OJ.
<Umeaboy> Men om jag stänger lådan då?
<chees> distrot heter semplice linux
<realubot> machine2: Klä på dig då?
<Umeaboy> Då är den ju inte öppen längre.
<andtabbittin> hsr pyjamas och gråter
<realubot> machine2: Äsch. Fel igen.
<realubot> mewmin: Var har du lag^ då?
<mewmin> i fittan
<andtabbittin> jag är en jvla kvinna
<realubot> andtabbittin: Har du bytt kön? :S
<andtabbittin> nej men känns så ibland
<realubot> Jaha.
<lag^> En gång har han bytt kön
<lag^> påstår han
<realubot> lag^: Där är du ju!
<lag^> japp
<realubot> Mm.
<lag^> här är jag ju. Har du saknat mig?
<realubot> lag^: Ja.
<andtabbittin> nej
<lag^> andtabbittin: nej, det var väl ljug som med allt annat.
<lag^> Nu är det dags för att sova! Adjö!
<realubot> Åh nej. Inte det gamla vanliga kärlekgnabbet mellan andtabbittin och lag^.
<andtabbittin> möjligens om du fixar mig Nekopure
<lag^> realubot: puss!
<realubot> lag^: Puss puss.
 * andtabbittin tr fram rakblad o tåraä
<andtabbittin> ne sömnknrk istede
<realubot> andtabbittin: Lugna dig nu.
<andtabbittin> e lugn
<andtabbittin> tatt lugnande
<realubot> andtabbittin: Det ordnar sig med tjejerna/killarna.
<andtabbittin> nej e hiskiligens ful, men skitsamma
<realubot> andtabbittin: Nu är du hård mot dig själv, tycker jag.
<andtabbittin> varför prtade jag med nå  so m var offfline 10
<andtabbittin> min
<realubot> Den här kanalen är seg som seg siiiirap.
<andtabbittin> jag vill supa knarka slåss skära mi själv
<andtabbittin> jo
<realubot> andtabbittin: Jag tycker du ska hoppa över det där sista.
<Markslap> Låter som en vanlig helg för dig bittin.
<andtabbittin> Markslap,  att gråta?
<Markslap> 01:27:19 AM < andtabbittin> jag vill supa knarka slåss skära mi själv
<andtabbittin> ah bnej
<andtabbittin> icket
<itmannen> Nä nu är det nog för idag.
<andtabbittin> vagt
<einand> https://picasaweb.google.com/112158252399107505929/Cats201202#5715462130745443746
<realubot> Tråkmånsar.
<chees> jassö
<spixx> åäö
<spacebug-> xyz ? ;)
<spixx> :) testar mina åäö i putty :)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spixx> sitter o supernördar (bygger gammal version av relayd :))
<spacebug-> vet jag ikke va det är. ircd?
<spixx> det är en lastdelare :)
<spacebug-> aha
<spixx> Men den dummar sig av ngn anledning
<spacebug-> trökit
<spixx> oja
<spacebug-> mv spacebug- /dev/bed
<spacebug-> godnatt
<spixx> asså
<spixx> fuuu
<spixx> nördig fråga om CVS ifall jag vill åt en specifik version hur gör man då inte revision går det?!
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<phnom> spixx: CVS? wtf? Använd nåt modernt istället :P
<phnom> Och godmorgon :)
<Krawlezt> Vad händer? =)
<phnom> Pluggar lineära system. sj?
<Krawlezt> phnom, ingenting faktiskt, ska kika lite i en dator jag har hittat och se vad jag kommer behöva köpa till :)
<phnom> för er som använder vim och vill ha häftig autocompletion:  https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplcache
<realubot> God morgon.
<phnom> Kan man säga till systemet att inte indexera vissa mounts, t.ex. sshfs?
<realubot> phnom: Vad menar du med att indexera mounts?
<phnom> Ja, nåt gör den iaf, när jag har min disk monterad via sshfs så blir saker slöa, och om jag t.ex. försöker tab-completa i mitt skal och den har tappat conn till mounten så fethänger sig skalet.
<phnom> saker = nätverket då.
<phnom> Så det verkar som att den får för sig att börja indexera disken (som är 1TB) över nätverket.
<coffe> kan man få xorg att automatiskt starta bägge mina gfx ? eller måste jag pilla med xorg.conf filen ?
<phnom> Om det är SLI så kanske du har tur och drivrutinerna sköter det magiskt, annars måste du nog pilla i xorg.conf och säga vilka outputs som drivs av vilket kort.
<coffe> ok, var rädd för det.. å jag kan säga jag hatar unity  varje gång jag går mellanskärmarna så fastanr musen vid den där toolbar grejen
<realubot> phnom: Är det samma problem om du använder SFTP istället för SSHFS?
<realubot> Jag menar, det hade ju varit intressant att veta om det har med just sshfs att göra?
<phnom> realubot: Om jag monterar en "volym" med t.ex. curlftpfs, ja
<realubot> phnom: Gammal bugg men låter som ditt problem ungefär: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/159031
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 159031 in sshfs-fuse "computer freezes when sshfs blocks waiting for connection" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phnom> Möjligt
<realubot> phnom: Eller: http://superuser.com/questions/98562/way-to-avoid-ssh-connection-timeout-freezing-of-terminal-tab
<realubot> phnom: Kan det ha med det att göra?
<realubot> Att den tappar kontakten och att det fryser när den försöker återuppta?
<phnom> Mycket möjligt. Får prova det...
<phnom> Skulle behöva samma sak för curlftpfs isåfall... Eller laga netrw...
<realubot> phnom: Det är möjligt att ditt fulhackande i systemet har förstört din dator. Om det vill sig riktigt illa så har du inget annat val än att slänga hela datorn.
 * realubot skakar uppgivet på huvudet åt phnom och suckar djupt.
<phnom> Indeed. :P
<haffe> Hallå.
<Philip5> ho ho
<coobra> slaps his hands
<drmegahertz> slaps his face
 * Philip5 slaps coobras face
<Philip5> cirkeln är sluten? ;)
 * drmegahertz trout slaps Philip5 
 * coobra ninjar sig själv
<spacebug-> ah, moment 22.. ogilla. Behöver kaffe för att vakna till så jag orkar göra kaffe..
 * coobra lägger spacebug- i en skottkärra 
<spacebug-> hehe
 * Philip5 gör kaffe på spisen just nu...
<Philip5> moccabryggare is da shit
<spacebug-> oj oj, seriösa grejer
<spacebug-> finsmakare?
<Philip5> praktiskt och gott utan överflöd
<Philip5> inte heller avancerat
<coobra> heh
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> vill ha mat
<coobra> men ska äta kebab ca 18:00 så blir inte mycket annat
<Philip5> du får spara upp aptit tills dess
<swecarp> god middag Philip5
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> kara kra kch ku ??
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> den där blev nästan väl kryptisk
<Philip5> men bra här med. sitter med en kaffe och tänkte sedan göra stan
<swecarp> ok jag gör bara en snabb kol skall lata mig framför tvn sedan skidskytte
<Philip5> surfar lite och kollar in kameraväskor
<Philip5> aha, just skidskytte och nog skidor överlag är inte riktigt min grej
<swecarp> Philip5,  ta med kameran och fota lite nu när det är bra väder
<Philip5> kanske gör det
<Philip5> har du någon kameraväska till dina prylar?
<swecarp> Philip5,  skall du bygga ett nytt ppa när översättningen är klar och kollad på luminence
<Philip5> nytt ppa?
<Philip5> jag kan fixa till luminence med dina översättningar när du känner att du är nästan klar
<Philip5> eller klar
<swecarp> ja en liten får plats med 1 18-55+1 28-90+ 1 70-300 blixt och lite små prylar
<Philip5> vad är det för sort?
<Philip5> jag har två väskor men skulle vilja byta upp mig lite
<Philip5> en rygga och en axelväska har jag
<swecarp> lowepro en gammal modell köpte den när vi hadde analog kameran
<Philip5> aha, mina båda är också lowepro
<swecarp> lowe pro väskorna är bra
<Philip5> ja och prisvärda
<Philip5> kollar lite på thinktank-väskor nu
<Philip5> lowepro kommer ut med en ny axelremsväska i juni som verkar rätt najs
<Philip5> gillar inte när kameraväskor inte ser ut som andra väskor
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har någonstans sett en fotoväska som var lik en portfölj och den tålde att bli släpt fån 5m rätt ner i betong golv utan att något gick sönder
<Philip5> swecarp: typ sådan här? http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=315030
<swecarp> ja det var en sådan men vet inte om det var det märket
<Philip5> finns ett antal sådana tillverkare
<swecarp> ja det gör det säkert
<swecarp> ok nu kallar soffan för lite slappande
<Philip5> ska också dra nu
<realubot> Hur gör man för att slippa identera Python-kod om man lägger till t.ex. en while-sats runt existerande kod i ett skript?
<spacebug-> vadå det kan väl inte spela någon roll rent funktionsmässigt eller?
<spacebug-> bara estetiskt och då finns ju bara möjligheten att göra eller inte göra
<realubot> spacebug-: Python använder ju 4 mellanslag som indentation. Det blir jobbigt att indentera många rader i efterhand när man måste lägga till 4 mellanslag framför alla rader i en while-sats. Det hade varit enklare om det gick att omsluta koden med t.ex. { och }.
<realubot> spacebug-: Så frågan är hur man lägger in många rader kod i en loop utan att behöva indentera rad för rad.
<realubot> ?
<andol> realubot: Njae, det Python kräver är väl snarare en konsekvent indentation, även om fyra mellanslag är praxis. Hursom är det väl inte svårare än att ha din texteditor till att defaulta rätt?
<andol> realubot: Dessutom så vill du ju ha korrekt indentering, oavsett ifall språket kräver det eller ej.
<realubot> andol: Ja, men omständigt att stega igenom massor av rader för att lägga raderna i en loop. Enklare att bara lägga till { och } i början/slutet.
<realubot> Jag kör med nano -T 4 som tabbar 4 mellanslag men ändå...
<spacebug-> vadå kräver python att det är samma identation? jisses va kasst
<spacebug-> jag kör med att tab = 4 tecken i min editor. Dock realubot om du använder en bra grafisk editor finns det ju att du lätt kan identera ett helt stycke osv
<realubot> Python kräver x mellanslag som indentation.
<realubot> phnom: Fördelen är att man slipper använda klamrar och koden blir strukturerar automatiskt.
<realubot> *strukturerad
<realubot> När man kodar.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Det är väl en sådan grafisk editor jag saknar då. Jag gillar att ha en editor i Terminalen.
<realubot> Som med Nano.
<realubot> Och jag har inte orkat lära mig vim.
<spacebug-> realubot: kolla in bluefish editor
<realubot> Mm, jag vet vad det är.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> Jag vill ha en editor som går att köra på en server i CLI.
<spacebug-> ok
 * andol mumlar något om emacs alternativt vim...
<spacebug-> i cli använder jag joe. Vet dock inte om hat bra stöd för så avancerade saker men
<coffe> jag vet i tusan hur jag ska få igång mitt nvidia och mitt intel samtidigt.
<haffe> hybrid graphics?
<coffe> hur menar du ?
<haffe> Vad är det för slags grafiklösning du har?
<haffe> Ett inbyggt intelkort och ett externt nvidia?
<coffe> ja
<coffe> precis så
<haffe> Det brukar väl inte nvidias drivrutiner tycka om?
<coffe> fungerar bra i wintendows
<swecarp> wb Philip5  från irl
<coffe> och systemet bootar nvidia ..   ubuntu bootar sedan på intel. och  man får inloggningen på nvidia
<Philip5> swecarp: var ju bara afk ;)
<haffe> coffe: I windows?
<swecarp> ok
<haffe> Jag har prövat den lösningen ganska många gånger och aldrig fått det att fungera i windows heller.
<Philip5> swecarp: hur har din eftermiddag varit då?
<swecarp> god sovit framför tvn
<coffe> haffe,  jag fick det att fungera direkt där . men jag vet inte vad jag gör för fel med min xorg config
<Philip5> var skidorna så spännande?
<coffe> kör med startxfce4 nu för debugga.. för försöker jag logga in normalt så stär det " no protocoll ****"
<swecarp> jajemensan m,en jag hörde av frugan att det blev ett svenskt brons i skidskytte vm
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du med några roliga plugins till aftershot pro?
<Philip5> kollar lite på sådana nu
<swecarp> jag har testat http://aftershotpro.com/plugins/index.html?plug=blackandwhite
<swecarp> det blir rätt snyggt
<Philip5> såg också den
<Philip5> men det fanns fler plugins till den när den var bibble.
<Philip5> synd om plugs skulle försvinna
<swecarp> http://imgur.com/mXTfY här är test resultatet
<Philip5> kul
<swecarp> jag tror att dom håller på att fylla på förådet med plugins  det har till kommit ett par i februari
<Philip5> kan behövas
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du hört något från kurden
<spacebug-> råkade nog ta bort min kernel i en av mina virtuella maskiner för den hittade ingen när jag bootade upp hehe. Fick boota på skiva, mounta, chroota och installera en kernel. Ja jisses, tur det va en virtuell burk
<phnom> realubot: Huh?
<Philip5> swecarp: nej inte på att par dagar
<phnom> coffe: Jaha, har du hybrid/optimus? Kör bumblebee så kan du använda nvidia-kretsen för att avlasta intel-kretsen.
<phnom> Finns howto här: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<phnom> Borde vara snarlikt för ubuntu
<phnom> coffe: Fanns PPA för ubuntu ^^ http://www.ivegotavirus.com/blog/2012/01/23/installing-bumblebee-3-0-tumbleweed-on-ubuntu/
<realubot> phnom: Nu lugnar du ner dig.
<coffe> phnom,  har något liknade i windows.. men vad jag vill är att köra alla 3 skärmar samtidigt
<phnom> coffe: Då vet jag inte, jag kör det på min laptop, vet inte omd et funkar på en stationär som inte har hybrid/optimus.
<coffe> phnom,  har virtu eller vad det heter i windows så när jag inte kör något tungt så anv den intel kretesen genom nvidia kortet
<phnom> Någon datorbyggare som har några åsikter om en sån här uppsättning? → http://pastie.org/3512398
<phnom> (Var länge sen jag byggde själv)
<einand> phnom: nästa gång, lägg gärna in en länk till grejerna så man slipper googla själv
<coffe> phnom,  har mb 8 minnes platser ?
<einand> behöver man verkligen 700 watt nätt agg idag?
<coffe> einand, ja
<einand> urk, 1 spänn i timmen att köra datorn
<coffe> se till att PSU har gold eller bättre på effektivet
<coffe> är ju inte momentan belastning
<phnom> coffe: Ja, det har det :)
<phnom> 8 minnesplatser alltså, ska kolla PSU
<phnom> einand: Det hade ju vart en bra idé, sorry
<swedala> behöver väl knappast 700W nätagg om du inte är gamer
<coffe> Philip5,  jag hade nog köpt 4X8gb
<coffe> - Philip5  + phnom
<phnom> coffe: Fast, det är mycket dyrare.
<coffe> phnom,  behöver du 32gb ram ?
<coffe> något jag hatar verkligen i unity är att när jag går mellan skrämarna så stannar pekaren till vid den menyn
<phnom> coffe: Eventuellt, tänkte att jag inte skulle behöva köpa så mycket nytt på några år.
<coffe> phnom,  ok, minnen blir bara billigare
<phnom> Jo, och 32GB var överkomligt, ~1700
<coffe> ok
<phnom> Tänkte om någon hade några åsikter om kylningen också, det är det jag är mest orolig över.
<coffe> jag ska nog bygga om min.. så den blir vatten kyld
<coffe> för få den tystare
<madbear> ska den bli tyst ska du ha fläktar bara
<madbear> vatten brukar väsnas lite
<coffe> just nu så låter min cpu fäklt mycket..  men har orginal cpu kylare.. kanske är det.
<madbear> min vattenkylare kluckar lite
<coffe> fyll på den :P
<phnom> madbear: Isåfall har du väl fått luft i den
<madbear> jojo nu va min billig som satan, men känner folk som har dyra som satan som kluckar oxå
<coffe> funderar lite på ett sånt slutet system
<madbear> 400kr :P
<coffe> men nog tid för nytt nätagg.
<swecarp> Philip5,  har ett problem som du kanske kan hjälpa mig med
<bittin> Fin uppgradering: från en Pentium 3 till Intel Dual Core
<Philip5> swecarp: vadå?
<swecarp> jag kollade lite gällande översättningen och uptäkte att jag kör fel qt översättare kolla denna länk http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/oldsite/i18n.html
<Philip5> vad kör du då?
<swecarp> sedan har jag hittat denna sida för nedladning men vad skall jag ladda ner hittar inte översätnings programmet
<swecarp> version 3
<swecarp> http://qt.nokia.com/downloads
<Philip5> men kör in den för för qt3 då.
<Philip5> varför hämtar du den från nokia och inte från ubuntus förråd?
<Philip5> version 4.8 finns i förrådet
<swecarp> jag sökte på synapticen hittade inte den det fans så många att välja på
<swecarp> nu hittade jag den
<Philip5> den ingår i paketet qt4-dev-tools
<Philip5> nu ska jag boota om till win7 så hålla tummarna att jag är tillbaka någon gång ikväll ;)
<swecarp> hittade den i muon programcentral
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> bbl
<Philip5> drygt det är att boota om till win7 när man inte gjort det på någon månad och den vill köra en jäkla massa updates och leva om
<ePax> Philip5: Varför inte ha win som en virtuell OS?
<Philip5> jag har det också
<kodein> att ha fönstret virtuellt gör ju ingen skillnad vad gäller dess uppdateringsvilja
<haffe> Jag ska lansera operativsystemet dörr.
<haffe> Så vad har ni för er crazy party people?
<itmannen> Weissbier
<haffe> SKÃ¥l.
<itmannen> :)
<kodein> kålsprit
<itmannen> Nu funkar allt så bra i mina ubuntu så jag blir orolig
<itmannen> Sen när är kål vete ?
<kodein> sen när är öl sprit?
<itmannen> Öl är alkohol
<kodein> duktigt av dig att veta så pass mycket.
<kodein> är du bekant med logisk implikation?
<itmannen> Nej
<kodein> mängdlära, då?
<itmannen> Nä jag är inte lika otroligt lärd och kunnig som dig
<kodein> Ok.
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon som testar Tribin ?
 * phnom dricker portvin, och uppgraderar sin stable till testing.
<kodein> låt oss säga att vi har mängden "alkohol", mängden "öl" och mängden "sprit".
<kodein> "öl" är en delmängd av "alkohol"
<kodein> "sprit" är också en delmängd av "alkohol"
<itmannen> jag tror den har framtiden för sig
<phnom> Vad är Tribin?
<itmannen> Jo var jag ute på hal is. tribler ska det vara så klart
<kodein> phnom: det är ett bilmärke
<phnom> Jahaja
<itmannen> phnom,  det är en ny och bättre torrenthanterare
<phnom> itmannen: Vad är det som är så bra med den? Kan den valla katter? DET skulle jag bli impad av.
<haffe> Jag blev glad idag.
<haffe> Det verkar som att iallafall några studenter har tagit till sig av vad jag har berättat.
<itmannen> phnom,  Suck. va har torrent med katter att göra.
<phnom> :D
<phnom> haffe: En av de få saker jag kommer ihåg att vår föreläsare sa är "Använd aldrig Singletons, det är bara hackare som använder Singletons."
<kodein> fast nu undervisar ju haffe i ett språk som bara torra akademiker använder
<phnom> Hmm, jag verkar vara i behov av en omstart. BRB.
<haffe> kodein: Python?
<kodein> i verkligheten används Java.
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Det är väl så.
<kodein> och cobol
<haffe> Jo, det är väl så.
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ner i källaren och leta efter min styrspak
<itmannen> Undrar varför allt försvinner ?
<Philip5> itmannen: se upp för mördare och spöken
<phnom> Jisses, jag läste "strypsak" först
<itmannen> Philip5, Dom är en stilla bris jämfört med mig
<Philip5> hoppla, du är det värsta monstret av de alla i källaren
<phnom> Wohoo, wheezy!
<itmannen> Helt rätt. När jag kommer in går huggkubben ut
<phnom> itmannen: Akta dig för värmepannan, den får folk att göra saker med andra folk, det har jag sett på TV.
<itmannen> phnom, Spin City ?
<phnom> Nä, Amityville horror
<itmannen> phnom,  Tror du på allt du ser på TV :)
<phnom> Ja, varför skulle jag inte göra det? :)
<itmannen> Är det någon som vill testa och se om det går att komma åt denna sida . willisleaks.info
<haffe> phnom: En gång så hörde jag någon berätta på TV att Lund inte finns.
<haffe> Och att lämlar bara är en konspiration.
<phnom> :O
<itmannen> haffe, regina Lund ?
<phnom> haffe: Det här måste bara vara en konspiration isåfall!
<haffe> Jag har även hört att Joakim Thåström är beroende av senap.
<kodein> Jag hörde att det var han som var Överste Senap, i vardagsrummet, med järnröret
 * itmannen smyger ned till källaren
<kodein> ångmaskinen som lockar?
<haffe> Själv har jag bara ett loft.
<haffe> Där har jag inhyst fyra stycken elbonska tomtar.
<Unk1> Vad rekommenderar ni för Gaming Headset (Mic)?
<CasperN> Unk1: sennheiser pc 350 eller pc 360
<Unk1> Funderar på Corsair Vengeance 1500
<Unk1> CasperN: tack, blev ett Pc 360
<CasperN> :) snygg och bra modell
<CasperN> du blir nog nöjd
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här
<Philip5> typ
<swecarp> vadå typ
<swecarp> stör jag
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag börjar se slutet på översätningen så i nästa vecka skickar jag filen till dig för test och eventuell korigering  och kompletering
<Philip5> låter bra det
<Philip5> nä jag småtittar lite på tv bara
<swecarp> ok multitasking kanal 7 visa james bond
<Philip5> jag kollar på ståupp-komiker
<swecarp> ok
<MrMind> har ett litet bekymmer med nginx... har satt upp några vhosts och allt fungerar som det ska förutom att man kan komma åt sidorna direkt via ip, vilket gör att google indexerar sajterna både som ip och domännamn
<MrMind> någon som vet hur man kan fixa det?
<phnom> Hm, borde inte "RewriteRule ^(.*)$ somefolder/$1 [L,B]" skriva om så den prependar somefolder på allt man försöker komma åt?
<andol> MrMind: Ha en separat (default) vhost som fångar upp ip-adressen?
<MrMind> andol: hur menar du?
<phnom> För just nu får jag somefolder/somefolder/ istället för bara somefolder/ när jag försöker komma åt /
<andol> MrMind: Antar att du kör med vhosts baserat på domännamn? Har du då en default vhost, som inte anger några utav dina domäner, så torde man hamnar på den då man ansluter direkt mot ip-numret.
<MrMind> andol: aha okey, ska testa det då. men vad bör jag ange i defualt vhosten tycker du? alltså vart ska man hamna?
<andol> MrMind: Känns som väldigt mycket tycke och smak det där, men du kan ju alltid peka den på en tom sida i brist på annat.
<MrMind> ah okey, tack för hjälpen i alla fall... ska se om jag får det att fungera :)
<MrMind> fungerar tyvärr inte
<MrMind> blir fortfarande redirectad till domännamnet
<itmannen> Funderar starkt på att göra mig något att äta.
<spacebug-> gör så
<spacebug-> på helger blir det oftast såatt jag låter andra göra det åt mig. Finns ju folk som lever på att laga mat åt andra =)
<ePax> gääääsp
<spacebug-> mjasp
<spacebug-> -p+Ã¥
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Låta andra göra det gör jag också. fast hemma :)
<spacebug-> +1 ;)
<ePax> ok nu har jag samma problem som förut men mins inte hur jag löste det :D openvpn klient har fått nytt ip från opnvpn server men jag kommer inte ut på internet... portarna är öppna
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Mätt och belåten. Nu borde jag egentligen lägga mig. Ska upp i ottan.
<spacebug-> usch då
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag blev mätt.
 * spacebug- har ju faktiskt lite pizza kvar oxå
<itmannen> Min snälla fru gjorde en hemlagad jättehamburgare med lite sting i.
<spacebug-> åh, mums
<itmannen> Det kan du lita på :)
<_Trullo> vasaloppet imorgon, 8 e starten, ställer klockan på 7.30 :)
<itmannen> Tur jag inte har anlag för fetma
<itmannen> Vetenskapen om onödigt vetande
<itmannen> Mitt liv är för kort för att slösa bort det med att glo på TV
<win7bittin> installerar Brunbuntu på min nya PC
<win7bittin> i dualbååt
<itmannen> Brunbuntu ?
<spacebug-> _Trullo: då är väl ett "lycka till!" på sin plats
<itmannen> Jag tror att jag har gjort ett fynd hos Komplett.se. En 2Tb HD för bara 1000.
<spacebug-> ok. Jag har ingen kolla på vad sånt kostar längre
<arand> Brunbuntu 9.10, var en ganska skruttig en må jag säga..
<itmannen> det är faktiskt ett bra pris. För HD har gått upp väldigt senaste tiden
<itmannen> Och Seagate är ju ett bra märke
<itmannen> Sen vad jag ska ha det till är en annan femma :)
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Pratar vi externa?
<itmannen> Det var nog den berömda "vill ha tarmen"
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Nä denna är en intern
<Umeaboy> 2,5 eller 3.5 ?
<itmannen> 3,5
<Umeaboy> S-ATA eller IDE?
<itmannen> Sata
<itmannen> Finns IDE nu för tiden ?
<Umeaboy> Rotationshastighet?
<itmannen> Har för mig det är 7200
<itmannen> Vill du ha reda på färgen också :)
<Umeaboy> Det råkar inte vara denna? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=984881
<Umeaboy> ;)
<itmannen> Det är en Seagate Barracuda® Green 2TB
<itmannen> Och 5900 inte 7200
<spacebug-> green är ju lite långsammare men energisnålare och tystare
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Ok. det var mer än jag visste. Jag bara köpte
<spacebug-> perfekt för att spara filmer/musik osv på men kanske inget för systemdisk.. men till det har väl alla SSD idag
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Jag sjka ha det för lagring
<spacebug-> då så ;)
<itmannen> En grej som jag tycker är bra. och som jag kör regelbundet är AptOnCD
<itmannen> Med detta så gör man en ISO av alla sina installerad paket och kan sen återställa alla vid om install
<spacebug-> åh, smidigt
<itmannen> Mycket. Och det funkar också :)
<ePax> itmannen: Annars kan du göra en kickstart skript... det funkar det med
<itmannen> ePax,  Det gör det säkert. har aldrig gjort det
<ePax> Det är ganska smidigt det med. Då har du en fil som är på några kb som används vid installation så installeras alla dina paket som du har valt vid installation... vill man vara riktig nörd så går det att confa med under installationen
<itmannen> ePax,  Några Kb. Hur får du plats med alla paket då ?
<ePax> itmannen: Du skriver in i skriptet cilka paket som ska installeras så installeras dom
<itmannen> ePax,  Men vilket hästjobba att skriva alla paketnamn
<ePax> itmannen: Det gör du en gång... och varje gång när du installerar om burken så kan du, dricka kaffe... spela tennis... kanske spela tettris... sä några minuters hästjobb lönar sig i längden :D
<spacebug-> ePax: är det inte lite samma som att köra dpkg --get-selections och sen använda det vid installation?
<itmannen> ePax,  Nja då är det nog smidigare med AptOnCD. Det är bara att klicka så skötter det sig själv
<ePax> spacebug-: Kanske...
<itmannen> Varför göra det krångligare än nödvändigt ?
<spacebug-> det itmannen menar är väl att paket i just den versionen ligger i ison medans det scriptet du pratade om ePax tar väl och installerar från den källan man har tillgång till?
<ePax> itmannen: Anvönder man inte GUI så är kickstart skript enda alternativet
<ePax> använder*
<itmannen> ePax,  Ok
<ePax> spacebug-: japp
<itmannen> Någon som är duktig på rtorrent ?
<spacebug-> har använt det lite men det va ett tag sen och simple config
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Jag tänkte på var jag ska lägga mina iso för att dom ska seedas.
<itmannen> Jag har gjort dette men glömt bort hur
<spacebug-> ligger dom kvar sen du ladde hem dom så seedas dom ju automagiskt
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Aaa. Nu kom jag på det. Tänkte fel
<salmiak> win7bittin: brunbuntu? ohh finns det en det en ubuntu remix med trevlig brun färg som standard?  *hoppas*  Vill ha en kopia av den...
<win7bittin> salmiak, nepp
<spacebug-> itmannen: du kan ju även göra en schedule som kollar en dir efter .torrent-filer och auto-nedladdar dom
<salmiak> äschdå... tänkte de kunde vara trevligt med lite ubuntubrunt igen, om det fanns nån färdigt färg/fönsterrams/bakgrunds-sak att dra hem. kör ju LinuxMint-grönt nu men....
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<salmiak> ja vad som helst är nog ok så länge det inte är nått orange eller lila med bara
<realubot> phnom: Jag har åsikter.
<spacebug-> hej realubot
<realubot> phnom: Måste du ha ett 700W nätagg? Det låter lite overkill?
<realubot> spacebug-: Hej space.
<realubot> phnom: Och varför 16GB RAM? Har du verkligen användning för så mycket?
 * spacebug- har 8GB ram. Dock sägs det att minne typ är jättebilligt nu så varför inte?
<salmiak> realubot: svårt det här med tjejjer.. hur vet man vilka som är tjejjer... okej amelia känns som ett tjejnamn men det är nog det enda... någon fler som slutar på a? hmm.. Coobra, Roosa och och Swedala... njae....  Nemi| låter som ett trevligt namn. särskilt | på slutet där.
<salmiak> :-)
<realubot> itmannen: Fegade du ur nu när jag gick online eller?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nädå. jag kollar efter ubuntu-torrents
<einand> salmiak: Delliha är också tjej
<spacebug-> mina fördommar säger att de flesta här är av manligt kön
<salmiak> fast ligger och sover på söta örat just nu verkar det som
<salmiak> spacebug-:  fördommar är bra, vårda dom :-D
<einand> tja, jag tror nog ändå 3 - 10 % är tjejer
<spacebug-> salmiak: jag försöker ju bli av med dom.. men de är många och jag hittar nya hela tiden hehe
<einand> 4.3% är tjejer, inte så illa ändå
<spacebug-> einand: vet du könet på alla här?
<einand> självklart
<spacebug-> könet låter som sexistiskt, är det rätt ord eller vad heter det?
<spacebug-> hum ok
<itmannen> Så där. Nu funkar det att seeda som det ska i rtorrent
<realubot> itmannen: Bravo!
<salmiak> einand: ja mellan 3 och 10 procent låter ju statistiskt rimligt....  fast å andra sidan så 87.2% of all statistic is made up on the spot
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack. Det är lite trögt för en gammal man ibland
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har aldrig använt rtorrent.
<einand> nja, jag vet inte könet på alla här, men vet att minst 4st är tjejer, och det är då 92 personer här inne
<einand> 4 / 92 = 0.0434782609
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. Ganska smidigt och snabbt
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, jag föredrar CLI/ncurses framför GUI.
<salmiak> spacebug-: det heter nog genus skulle jag tro, om man inte vill tänka "what sex do they have?"
<realubot> itmannen: Jag utmanar dig på en kaffe nu?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej för rackarn. Inget kaffe för min del denna tid
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<itmannen> realubot,  CLI/ncurses är det ett terminalkommando
<realubot> itmannen: CLI står för Command Line Interface. Det innebär att programmet körs i Terminalen och inte behöver ett grafiskt utseende.
<salmiak> nädet är att det kliar så man svär när man blir tvungen att använda kommandoradstjosan fastän man har ett jättebäst grafikkort
<realubot> itmannen: ncurses är ett interface som fungerar i Terminalen. Irssi använder ncurses t.ex.
<itmannen> realubot,  rotternt körs också via terminalen
<realubot> Jag tror rtorrent använder ncurses som Interface också.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning
<realubot> "rTorrent uses ncurses and..."
<realubot> ncurses: "Ncurses (new curses) är ett bibliotek som används för att göra TUI-program (Text User Interface), den hanterar t.ex. så att användaren kan placera textsträngar på en angiven yta (x,y). Användaren kan göra menyer till sina program som sedan kan köras genom terminalen."
<itmannen> realubot,  And vaddå
<realubot> itmannen: and is suitable for Screen.
<spacebug-> salmiak: ah ok tack.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha
<realubot> itmannen: Även Aptitude använder ncurses (tror jag).
<realubot> itmannen: Aptitude är en Terminal-version av Ubuntu Software Center, typ.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo så pass känner jag till
<realubot> Mm.
<itmannen> realubot,  Eller apt-get
<realubot> itmannen: Just det.
<roosa> salmiak: jag är tjej ja
<itmannen> realubot,  sudo apt-get install itmannen
<realubot> CLI är Terminal-baserat och GUI är grafiskt pek- och klickprogram. Så kan man väl enkelt beskriva CLI/GUI.
<itmannen> Hm. Jag hittar ingen torrent för 12.04
<itmannen> Jo nu fann jag en
<salmiak> nice
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-04
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen: http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1283/vikt.png
<salmiak> sen finns väl TUI kanske då som är textbaserat pek- och klickprogram. som norton commander och turbo pascal och de...
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Skumt värre
<realubot> itmannen: Skumt?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja att du har ett viktigt meddelande här
<realubot> itmannen: http://ftp.lysator.liu.se/ubuntu-releases//precise/
<realubot> Där har du 12.04-torrents.
<realubot> 12.04 beta1.
<salmiak> realubot: du får rita ett nytt diagram där du inte kapat yaxeln sådär...  det som nu ser ut som extrem jojobantning vid första ögonkastet är bara krusningar på ytan juh..
<realubot> salmiak: Ja.
<realubot> salmiak: Jag har nog gått ner ca 0.5 kg.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja jäsingen du. Duktig ponke. tack
<realubot> På lite mer än 1 månad.
<realubot> itmannen: No problem.
<salmiak> haha... har ingen aning vad jag väger. har inte rört en våg på flera år tror jag. på killar är det väl ändå midjemåttet som spelar roll väl?
<salmiak> jag kanske borde leta rätt på ett måttband och så jag kan beräkna radien....
<realubot> salmiak: Grejen är den att statistiken är helt ointressant om man har med hela y-axeln eftersom det knappt rör sig något.
<realubot> Jag har tänkt att öka på y-axeln när jag börjar gå ner på allvar.
<salmiak> :-D
<realubot> Samtidigt så ska jag ju bara gå ner kanske 8-10 kg till så...
<realubot> Jag ska inte ner till 0. :)
<realubot> salmiak: Ja, man ska ju egentligen ha med midjemåttet också...
<salmiak> realubot: tills dess får du se till att ditt diagramprogram kan rita en sån där sicksack nertill på yaxeln.
<realubot> salmiak: Men grejen är den att jag använder Pondus som program för att lägga in vikten och det är smidigt men har ingen funktion för midjemått.
<salmiak> japp, midjemåtts-yaxeln får du har på höger sida ja
<realubot> Därefter skrapar jag Pondus xml-fil på vikt-data som jag plottar med Gnuplot.
<salmiak> Pondus låter som ett aldeles utmärkt namn på ett sånnt program :-D
<realubot> salmiak: Jag bryr mig inte om midjemåttet för det följer ju med om man går ner i vikt.
<realubot> Det ska mycket till om midjemåttet ska ligga konstant när man går ner 5-10 kg.
<realubot> salmiak: Det är ett enkelt program men fyller sitt syfte.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hittade för övrigt länken här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<salmiak> men det är gnuplotts fel att den inte ritar en sån där jagharkapatyaxlen-sak alltså?
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Perfekt
<realubot> salmiak: Ja.
 * spacebug- gjorde en egen graf med flydraw ;)
<realubot> salmiak: Gnuplot är kraftfullt så det är möjligt att det går men jag vet inte hur.
 * salmiak förutsätter att Gnuplot är ett GUI-baserat program med lättförståeliga menyer och lättanvänt användargränssnitt och tänker sig att han skulle högerklicka på själva axeln där och bocka för nått. eller röststyrning ;-)
<ePax> realubot: ge mig dessa 8 kilo.. i neeed it :D
<realubot> http://www.abine.com/protectedsearch/
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<ePax> nehh... off 2 sleeep... natti
<salmiak> realubot: låter intressant. nu när scroogle gick åt pipan. hur skiljer sig den här från vanliga GoogleSharing?
<realubot> http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/03/01/keeping-google-from-watching-your-searches/
<realubot> salmiak: Fråga mig inte.
<realubot> Jag snubblade över Protected Search nyss.
<realubot> Jag kör med NoScript, HTTPS Everywhere och funderar på att börja med Protected Search också.
<realubot> salmiak: "Protected Search was previously known as GoogleSharing, a popular add-on that is still listed in the Mozilla Add-ons gallery."
<realubot> salmiak: Vad vet du om GoogleSharing?
<salmiak> hmm.. det verkar som de egentligen mest har uppdaterat den för att funka bättre med senare versioner av firefox? det tolkar jag som att det inte är så intressant för mig som vägrar ta i firefoxversioner efter 3.6.x
<salmiak> realubot: tja.. jag har inte använt men kollade på förut. nackdelen är att man måste ha ett till tillägg, annars är det ju typ samma som scroogle gjorde
<itmannen> Snygg bakgrundsbild. http://i.imgur.com/MeWS8.jpg
<salmiak> itmannen: skulle nog vilja se den i färg tror jag. mer än ögonen menar jag
<itmannen> ok. Jag tycker iaf att den är stilren
<realubot> Hur undviker Protected Search googlesharing.net-proxy Googles Captcha?
<realubot> salmiak: Ok. Varför vägrar du Fx versioner?
<realubot> itmannen: Den var snygg ja.
<salmiak> realubot: tjae.. de har många++ proxys så det inte blir så många anrop från samma dator så de slår i gooogletaket. och så tar de väl emot googles javascript och cookies och sånnt så det verkar komma från vilket företag som helst. förmodar jag.
<realubot> salmiak: Men Tor klarar ju inte detta.
<salmiak> finns det några captchas som inte är knäckta nu för tiden föresten... trodde spammarna fixad automattolkning på allihopa nu
<realubot> Nja. Det är ju inget som Tor kör med default i.a.f.
<realubot> Amatörer: http://www.va.se/rss/
<realubot> Hur sköna är dom länkarna på en skala?
<salmiak> undrar om de skulle kunna cacha googlesökningarna föresten? iaf säg 48 timmar eller så..
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: ?
<salmiak> realubot: vad är va.se för sida? (borstett från att de skriver allt två gånger och länkarna blir fel...)  vad har man rss till föresten... vad gör det som jag inte kunde gjort på en vanlig websida?
<Umeaboy> salmiak: rss är som en bevakare.
<salmiak> "bevakare" ?
<Umeaboy> Det uppdaterar dig om nya händelser på sidan.
<Umeaboy> Istället för att du ska måsta in på sidan hela tiden.
<Umeaboy> Via rss så kan du se vad som har hänt via olika länkar till sidorna.
<Umeaboy> Finns även google att använda för att se vad rss är & gör.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS
<realubot> "Stockholms stad satsar på Ipad i undervisningen och tusentals elever ska nu lära sig att skriva på läsplattor. Trots frän kritik från utbildningsminister Jan Björklund (FP) när Sollentuna kommun ville ersätta böckerna med läsplattor ser skolborgarrådet Lotta Edholm (FP) inget kontroversiellt i satsningen. "
<realubot> salmiak: RSS är ju grymt.
<realubot> salmiak: RSS + Google Reader och du håller koll på dina favvosajter.
<salmiak> så länge jag inte agerar server och ligger och väntar på anrop från deras site, så måste ju ändå webläsaren requesta en fil med jämna mellanrum.... det kan man säkert göra en webläsare som gör med vanliga websidor också... begära head på websidor en gång i kvarten och kolla om datum på filen ändrats
<realubot> Du slipper kolla när sajterna uppdateras. Du får en länk och ibland hela texten skickad till dig när sajten uppdateras.
<realubot> salmiak: RSS-läsaren ansopar servern och efterfrågar RSS-flödet.
<salmiak> haha.. tror inte det är lättare att lära sig skriva på en glasyta än på ett papper va :-D
<realubot> salmiak: Jo, sure. Men RSS är ju smidigare. Det är ju formaterat och klart.
<realubot> salmiak: Varför kolla headern om RSS ger infon på ett standardiserat sätt?
<realubot> Min största kritik mot paddor är att bakgrundsbelysta skärmar inte är lika ögonvänliga som vanligt papper.
<einand> jag vet faktiskt inte
<einand> jag tycker det är mycket bättre
 * salmiak försöker föreställa sig nån sida som uppdateras hela tiden, säg slashdot, som jag skulle vilja kolla i en rss-läsare om det kommit nått nytt och sen gå dit isf, istället för att bara gå dit direkt och upptäcka att jo det har det (garanterat alltid på slashdot)
<spacebug-> du kanske bara vill veta när det kommit nått nytt på slashdot under kategorin "hårdvara" om det nu finns
<salmiak> låt säga gnuheter då... är det lättare att i nått program kolla om det kommit nått nytt där, istället för att gå in på sidan och se att det inte har det... hmm..
<salmiak> ja det finns säkert sån kategori också :)
<spacebug-> lite som facebook indikerar vad som hänt. Visst kan man leta reda på alla kommentarer och sånt i flödet men vill man bara veta vad som är nytt så
<salmiak> men om jag går in på harvara-sidan http://hardware.slashdot.org/ så ser jag ju direkt att översta "Is It Time For Hacker Scouts?" där har jag redan sett förut. klart.
<spacebug-> men du va ändå tvungen att gå dit för att kolla.
<spacebug-> har du 10 sidor du kollar ofta så räcker ju ett rss-flöde för att veta om du ens behöver öppna dessa 10 sidor och kolla
<spacebug-> jag avnänder twitter lite som rss-flöde typ hehe
<spacebug-> så fort det kommer nått nytt på webupd8 eller omgubuntu så skriver dom det där och så kan jag gå in å kolla
<spacebug-> tom bara klicka på länken för att komma till just den nyheten/inlägget
<realubot> salmiak: Nä. Det där resonemanget håller inte. Det tar mycket längre tid att gå in på sajt efter sajt och kolla om det har kommit något nytt än att låta en RSS-läsare visa vilka sajter som har uppdaterats och länkar m.m. till uppdateringarna.
<spacebug-> ska tilläggas att jag själv inte använder rss då men
<salmiak> iofs med rss verkar det vara mer kompakt, bara ett par rader per sak, istället för hela artikelsammanfattningen så man slipper rulla så mycket (bra om det är sällan man vill läsa nån artikel kanske...) och det kanske är bra...
<spacebug-> så kan du ju ha tex en rss-flödesläsare som en grej på skrivbordet
<spacebug-> vad heter sånt nu igen.. widget ;)
<salmiak> realubot: tja det är väl det att jag inte kollar på så många sånna siter.. har man många slashdot så kanske det kan vara bra med en summeringswebsida som markerar upp de som ändrats sen man var på dem.
<salmiak> Kunde kanske vara praktiskt då med en "hemsida" (alltså sidan man startar webläsaren med) som har länkar till siter man ofta kollar om nytt hänt, där länkarna markeras med annan färg om det hännt nått där?
<spacebug-> salmiak: med rss kan du ju göra sånt. det går ju få sitt flöde lite var man vill
<realubot> salmiak: Du kan visa rss med Conky. Eller kunde i Gnome 2 i.a.f.
<realubot> Hur fungerar Conky med Gnome 3?
<spacebug-> bra
<spacebug-> jag använder det
<salmiak> Har inte kört conky.. är det inte för att visa värmen i datorn mm eller nått... När jag går till slashdot skriver jag sl i adressraden och trycker nerpil så... undrar om man kunde göra en ff extension som direkt medans jag skriver in adressen säger "Nepp! inget nytt gör nått nytta istället" redan innan jag skrivit klart :-D
<spacebug-> http://spacebug.se/filer/desktop.png
<spacebug-> config:  http://pastebin.com/wz5EziZp
<spacebug-> salmiak: det finns nog annars redan rss-extentions for ff =)
<salmiak> jo men som berättar medans jag håller på och skriver i adressraden :D
<salmiak> (jag vill ju inte se nån lista som den http://www.va.se/rss/ har)
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> jag tror du är rätt ensam om just det så då får du nog skriva en egen insticksmodul
<salmiak> hehe förmodligen, och eftersom vinsten är rätt liten - att jag spar en kvarts sekund - blir det nog inte av :-D
<salmiak> men nån nytta jag skulle kunna ha av rss borde jag ju kunna försöka komma på... den som lever får se
<spacebug-> hehe
 * realubot antecknar att Conky fungerar bra i Gnome 3.
<spacebug-> yepp
<spacebug-> även i KDE
<phnom> Morrn
<ursa_insanis> phnom: vasan nu
<_Trullo> hållt på i en timme ju
<ursa_insanis> är det sant?!?!
<_Trullo> jo, dom har åkt i en timme o 5 minuter
<ursa_insanis> ja hehe jag vet
<ursa_insanis> inte skulle jag ha missat starten
<phnom> Pfft, titta på vasan när man kan plugga matte...
<ursa_insanis> phnom: du kan ju hitta på nåt kul med alla siffror
<ursa_insanis> nu e skofterud först igen!!!
<ursa_insanis> näjjeeee
<itmannen_online> SÃ¥ var det dags igen
<swecarp> itmannen_online,  vadå
<itmannen_online> Att försöka få syndernas förlåtelse
<swecarp> ok det blir inte lätt
<itmannen_online> Nä det är nog kört
<coffe> någon som har tips på hur man kan tweaka unity ?
<itmannen_online> Ganska trevligt med fri mobilsurf
<itmannen_online> Men nog med detta nu. Ha rn trevlig söndag folket
<MrMind> någon som vet om /** Fix automatic updates */
<MrMind> define('FS_METHOD', 'direct');
<MrMind> innebär någon säkerhetsrisk i wordress?
<MrMind> utan funkar inte automaiska uppdateringar, måste skriva in ftp uppgifter men kör inte ftp på servern
<phnom> humdidum...
<win7bittin> http://www12.speedyshare.com/file/KP294/download/datapower.htm
<win7bittin> nån mer som har problem med Wubi på win7?
<phnom> Nope
<win7bittin> fick det att funka
<win7bittin> drar in Brunbuntu på min nya PC som dualbååt nu
<phnom> DUBBELBÅT!
<ursa_ins1nis> wubi e skräp
<win7bittin> jag gillart
<ursa_ins1nis> varför?
<win7bittin> bra installerare om man enkelt vill ha in Ubuntu som dualbååt
 * phnom har inte ens windows, problem solved.
<ursa_ins1nis> jag har varit med om att sån installation kraschar när man uppar kärnan
<ursa_ins1nis> inte på min dator dock
<ursa_ins1nis> skulle aldrig köra noobinstallerna :P
 * phnom kör knappt ubuntu.
<ursa_ins1nis> knappt och knapp
<ursa_ins1nis> det gör inte jag heller :P
<ursa_ins1nis> wubiinstallationen kraschade iaf vid första kärnuppen
<win7bittin> ska bli spännande o se om jag lyckas uppdatera 10.10 till nåt
<haffe> Jag har hört att ni är en fisk.
<kodein> jag har hört att alla dubbelottomaner är slutsålda
<haffe> Hur ska världen kunna fortsätta?
<kodein> blubb
<haffe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tTHn2tHhcI
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFzdIaBnckg
<bittin> Brunbuntu is now LilaBuntu	
<bittin> kastar in Ubuntu 11.04 Narwahls Narwhals swimming in the ocean nu
<speedxcore> Tips på hur man sätter upp permanenta ssh kopplingar, och får dom att autoansluta om dom går ner mottages tacksamt. Eller tips på saker att googla efter. Program eller metoder.
<coffe> speedxcore,  får man fråga vad det är du är ute efter  ?
<speedxcore> coffe: mest att hålla ssh tunnlar öppna, och att dom ska återansluta om internet går ner (oavsett hur länge), samt även hålla sshfs mounts öppna.
<coffe> ok. har inget bra pantent svar på dig
<realubot> Digedigedige dingdingding här gliver kingen in.
<einand> realubot: orginalet var inte bra, och din förvanskning av det hela gör det inte bättre
<salmiak> hallooooj, vad kodas det på?
<realubot> einand: Gillar du inte Sean Banan?
 * realubot är förvånad.
<realubot> Eller inte.
<einand> realubot: nej
<Krawlezt> Godeftermiddag
<salmiak> Krawlezt: japp
<Krawlezt> Vad händer? :)
<salmiak> inte mycke va?
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jodå! Har hållt igång hela dagen.
<salmiak> ja förutom de vanliga trenderna om destruktion av skrivbordsoperativen till förmån för handdatorersystem och det där, ja och så mer censur och övervakning förståss
<salmiak> oh, trevligt att nån gör nått nice, vad har du hållt på med hela dan?
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Har tränat från 11 till 14.00, ätit efter det och fixat Proteintillskott till min träning och nu är jag hemma och kollar på film :)
<salmiak> aha... nån bra film som rekomenderas?
<Krawlezt> Vad vill du se för något? Genre?
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt, finns det någon gymintresserad? =)
<salmiak> tjae... vet inte så noga... men kanske nått anime skulle sitta fint idag kanske... eller sciencefiction... fast jag tänkte mest på vad det var för film du kollar på
<salmiak> och nä inte mycke gymintresse här
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej,.
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Aha, jag kollar på "Deedz" @ TV4Film
<salmiak> ah
<Philip5> swecarp: göru?
<Krawlezt> Philip5: När kommer nästa Kubuntu?
<Philip5> samtidigt som ubuntu
<Philip5> slutet av nästa månad. kan inte datumet på rak arm
<Krawlezt> Okej okej, blir roligt att se faktiskt :)
<Philip5> ja
<Krawlezt> Tror Ubuntu kommer gå på stort! Hoppas dom skippar Unity!
<Philip5> gör de nog inte
<arand> Definitift inte för 12.04
<Krawlezt> Hoppas "Gnome Classic" kommer tillbaka, d.v.s med gnome 2.x
<arand> Kommer inte att hända heller...
<Krawlezt> Då är Ubuntu lika "dåligt" som 11.10, enligt mig.
<Krawlezt> Gillar verkligen inte Unity.
<Krawlezt> Inte gnome-shell heller.
<arand> Jag tycker båda är bra, men gillar inte Unity av politiska skäl :)
<Krawlezt> Vore dock bra om Kubuntu skippar Plasma-desktop, det gillar inte jag.
<Philip5> jag tycker unity är bra för det verkar göra att fler upptäcker kde! :D
<Krawlezt> Klassiska KDE var perfekt, samt klassiska Gnome.
<Krawlezt> Philip5, HÃ¥ller med! :D
<swecarp> slappar Philip5
<Krawlezt> Jag väljer faktiskt Kubuntu förre Ubuntu i nuläget, troligen efter uppgradering också.
<swecarp> Philip5,  har ca 80 rader kavar att översätta
<Krawlezt> Allting var bättre förr, man slapp plasma-desktop i Kubuntu och Unity i Ubuntu..
 * arand gillar gnome3+shell/unity för att alla gnällspikar nu verkligen väljer andra alternativ och slipper gnälla :þ
 * Krawlezt gillar Debian (Gnome 2.x)
<Philip5> swecarp: går som tåget alltså
<swecarp> nja sådär sitter fast kan inte fåtill dom sista men jobbAR VIDARE
<salmiak> Krawlezt: jag tror hoppet får ställas på LinuxMint när det gäller "Gnome Classic" va
<Krawlezt> Linux Mint använder MATE, det är fräscht dock gillar jag Debian's Gnome mer ;)
<salmiak> fast jag ska väl nån dag få rummen ur och testa Lubuntu kanske.
<salmiak> *tummen
<salmiak> vad som oroar mig mer är vad som kanske riskerar att hända med de vanliga Gnome applikationerna? kommer de att förstöras så småningom om med borttagna menyrader och sånnt?
<arand> Krawlezt: Nästa Debian har GNOME3+shell
<Krawlezt> NEJ
<Krawlezt> SÄG INTE SÅ
 * arand gillar Debian Wheezy
 * Krawlezt går och tar livet av sig, återkommer!
<Krawlezt> arand, Vart ser du denna hemska information?
<Krawlezt> Kan jag aldrig få ha ett operativsystem jag gillar som jag slipper ändra med massa saker.
<arand> På mina två datorer som kör Debian testing
<arand> dvs vad som kommer att bli Debian 7
<arand> Krawlezt: squeeze kommer ju ha säkerhetsuppdateringar få ett antal år framöver, om man nu inte gillar förändring
<Krawlezt> Tur det!
<Krawlezt> Seriöst, varför ska alla få sådana ryck och inskaffa Gnome3?
<kodein> för att det är åsam.
<arand> GNOME3 är den nuvarande supportade versionen av GNOME? för att gnome2 är i princip dött?
<Krawlezt> GNOME3 innehåller Unity om jag inte tänker helt fel.
<coobra> ska dom förstöra debioan med nu ?
<arand> Du tänker helt fel
<arand> Unity är en fork av GNOME3, typ.
<Krawlezt> Vänta, använder inte Fedora Gnome3?
<Krawlezt> coobra, Ja, har du hört på det värsta..
<kodein> jo?
<arand> GNOME3 standard är shell/fallbakc
<Krawlezt> Aha! Då är det lugnt så länge jag slipper Unity helvettet.
 * salmiak tycker det vore "åsam" om massa folk underhöll ubuntu10.04 i åtminstone tie år till +portade alla nya programversioner till den, som VLC 2.0 och så för de som vill ha ny version av vissa program
<coobra> Krawlezt: huh ?
<arand> Jo Fedora har använt GNOME3 länge, de försöker ju var i extrem framkant oftast
<coobra> ffs
<Krawlezt> Så länge jag slipper Unity i Debian så är jag nöjd, dock gillar jag Gnome2 mer än Gnome3.
<arand> Med extensions kan man nog få GNOME3 ganska likt gnome2 med menyer och windowlists och mojs, default är ju gnome-shell dock i Debian & Fedora, de brukar ju försöka använda upstream default så mycket det är möjligt...
<arand> TIll skillnad från Ubuntu, Mint, et. al.
<Krawlezt> Jag ska använda Debian 6 tills jag dör, om LTS'en räcker så länge :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  du kanske kanhjälpa mig med don sista översättningarna
<itmannen> Instellerade MMC. men det ville inte funka riktigt. Avinstallerade med påföljden att en massa annat också togs bort. Suck
<itmannen> Men skam den som hänger läpp för dessa bagateller.
<itmannen> Tur jag brukar köra APTonCD så programmen jag hade är ganska lätt att få tillbaka
<itmannen> Jag har installerat 12.04 Beta1 i en burk jag har på sidan om. men konstigt nog så kändes Alpha1 stabilare
<itmannen> Men det lär ge sig
<arand> Brukar vara så nästan :D
<arand> Beta "bugfixing" brukar bli "ajdå-shit-måste-in-innan-release"
<itmannen> Du har säkert rätt
<win7bittin> np: Malmen - City Is Burning "Kindergarden 2011 Gabber Compo"
<haffe> Hej.
<swecarp> hej
<itmannen> detta är ganska smidigt för att kolla efter program till ubuntu. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går testen med 12,04
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jo tack. det går ganska bar faktiskt. men det märks lite att det är en beta
<swecarp> många buggar kvar eller
<phnom> Mmm, skolan på en söndagkväll <3
<phnom> Tur att man inte är ensam iaf.
<phnom> s/Tur/Skönt/
<itmannen> swecarp,  ja det är säkert en hel del. men det går ganska bra iaf.
<swecarp> det låter bra jag väntar spänt på den men jag kör numera kubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här
<win7bittin> nån som har bra koll på PCI-E graffekort till peces?
<d3eniz> god kväll
<win7bittin> hejsan
<d3eniz> Läget?
<Philip5> swedala: jo jag är här
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan jag skicka över filen till dig behöver hjälp med dom sista har kört fast
<Philip5> går bra men jag hinner nog inte titta på det just nu
<swecarp> det är ok  ingen broska kolla gärna så det ser bra ut kan vara några översättningar som inte är bra
<Philip5> är du nöjd med dina översättningar annars då?
<swecarp> ja det mästa tror att det är bekripligt men skulle vilja se det i programmet då kanske det behövs ändringar
<Philip5> ska kolla
<win7bittin> datorn fick för sig att installera SP1 och blåskärma lite
<swecarp> win7bittin,  låter intresant
<Philip5> swedala: kör du amd64 eller i386?
<swecarp> i386
<swecarp> nu har det hänt dator krash trodde inte att det var möjligt
<Philip5> oj
<swecarp> körde amarok xchatt fierfox  helt plötsligt svart skärm fick ta till on off knappen och starta om
<Philip5> klurar lite på hur jag ska kunna starta ett qt-program med svensk locale
<swecarp> va du fundera Philip5  är inte du en guru
<Philip5> brukar inte köra grejs på svenska
<swecarp> ok då skippar vi översättningen
<swedala> Philip5: nu får du skärpa till dig, två gånger fel nick :P
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna länk http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/oldsite/i18n.html
<Philip5> jo men den förutsätter att man kör kde på det språk man översätter till
<swecarp> ok kör du engelska som system språk
<Philip5> yepp
<Philip5> nu kansle
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu måste jag tyvär lämna sängen kallar tidig morgon
<Philip5> borde jag också
<einand> http://scenerules.irc.gs/t.html?id=2012_SDTVx264r.nfo det är imponerande
<manne1984> någon som känner sig hemma på det här med att skapa en UEFI-partition? fastnar på detta kommando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869061/
<manne1984> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<manne1984> Försöker skapa en UEFI-partition. Min dator startar snabbare och fungerar bättre med sova/vila-funktionerna.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot applåderar med fötterna bakom huvudet åt x_links dans.
<CasperN> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slice-of-Pi-add-on-Raspberry-Pi-XBee-XRF-I2C-SPI-breakout-and-proto-board-/320861041887
<CasperN> RPi kommer få arduinoförsäljningen att tappa stort :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-25
<David-A> nä, det händer ingenting i den här delen av djungeln
<realubot> Era datorer kan häla hem: http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_champ_10_22_12.html
<realubot> *hälsa
<David-A> deras test var ju med tjock-skärmar. jag har platt-skärm.
<David-A> och missilens ombord-dator, den måste vara rätt bra avskärmad?
<realubot> David-A: Fråga mig inte. Jag har inte byggt missinlen. :)
<realubot> David-A: Nej, klockan är mycket. Läggdags!
<David-A> gonatt
<realubot> Natti.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> HeMan: jag tucklar inte... jag bara blev imponerad av hur snabbt och smidigt det var att utöka ett btrfs filsystem från 100GB -> 250GB :)
<Barre> morrn
<andol> Morgens
 * Screedo kryper ner igen, feber och rälig hosta.
 * Screedo har bara en sak att säga. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg-md8geRkU
<andol> Screedo: Japp, hög igenkänningsfaktor.
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> morrningn
<Barre> bamsefar: srv #4 insatt i bpc, går allt bra så flyttas resten in i helgen....
<Coffe> Barre:  vad håller du på med för hemligt ?
<Barre> Coffe: inget hemligt, går från rdiff-backup till något nytt, det lutar åt backuppc då jag kör detta parrallelt på fyra maskiner just nu.
<Coffe> Barre:  oki
<larsemil> vi kör rsnapshot
<larsemil> love it
<bamsefar> Barre: Så det funkar så bra? Gött :)
<K350> Jag saknar något som heter addwstr. I vilket paket kan det tänkas finnas? Vidare så klagar en config fil på att dne inte hittar SSL_library. Jag har ju openssl. Så jag förstår inte. Någon?
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<andol> K350: I sådant fall bör du ju dependencymässigt även har libssl*. Fast ska det till att kompilera kan du ju även tänkas behöva libssl*-dev.
<HeMan> Barre: jag har haft noterat att btrfs med tre diskar inte alltid är balancerat
<Coffe> HeMan:  vilken kernel kör du ?
<K350> andol: Vad är utlämnat med asteriksen? Alltså, libssl*vadå-dev?
<HeMan> Coffe: 3.8
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag gick upp till någon 3.7 för hopplöst surfa med btrfs
<Coffe> HeMan:  får titta på 3.8 när det kommer i något fint paket.
<HeMan> Coffe: rarin
<HeMan> +g
<Barre> K350: apt-file search addwstr     det ger libncurses5-dev
<Barre> HeMan: kanske därför balance parametern finns :)
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<HeMan> Barre: men det är så pass lite io till det filsystemet så den borde kunna hålla sig balanserad själv
<Barre> K350: sorry... jag kollade på min debian-maskin. Kan vara så att det är annorlunda på ubuntu. Kolla med apt-file
<Barre> HeMan: kan man tycka, och jag håller med. Kanske inte ligger högst upp på priolistan
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du något datum på när dom öppnar burgarstället?
<K350> Barre: apt-fiel var ett bra program. Tack för tips. Jag fick libcurses-dbg där
<K350> Installerade libssl* men ssl_library_init saknas fortfarande...knorr
<HeMan> Barre: har du upplevet något problem med disk full och btrfs?
<HeMan> Barre: jag har varit tvungen att scrubba mitt filsystem för att ens kunna ta bort filer
<Barre> HeMan: nope, jag har som mest haft 87% full, inga problem från min sida
<HeMan> Barre: för mig slog det till vid 85%...
<Barre> HeMan: ahh... nej, jag har inte upplevt några problem
<HeMan> Barre: och det var på ett nyskapat btrfs filsystem
<HeMan> har förresten raring kommit i alfa än?
<andol> HeMan: Jorå, redan inne på andra alfan
<andol> HeMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<HeMan> andol: såg den där men där stod det 12.04 och 13.04 så jag blev osäker om det var den som gällde
<andol> Jomentitta, så härligt förvirrande
<larsemil> kör ni 13.04 ännu?
<larsemil> 13.04 har ju kde 4.10 som standard. det gillar vi.
<Barre> :|
<andol> Ähh, den relevanta skillnaden mellan Ubuntu 12.10 och 13.04 är ju Emacs 24.1 vs. Emacs 24.2, och det har inte riktigt motiverat till en uppgradering än :-)
<Barre> windows7 på jobbet och jag har felsökt i en vecka på ett problem jag har haft, DLL-hell var orsaken... jag trodde de hade löst detta för lääääääänge sen.....
<HeMan> Barre: det har man också, jag har inte haft dll-hell sedan förra årtusendet
<HeMan> Barre: aha, du menade att man skulle ha löst det i windows? jag har löst det genom att inte köra windows... :-P
<larsemil> haha stackars barre. inte nog med att han tvingas köra windows dagligen, han tvingas också utstå spott och spe från alla i kanalen
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> HeMan: jag är tämligen frustrerad här...   dessutom så är jag måste jag nu porta ett oorex-script till python (eller något annat)... vem faan kör oorex idagsläget?
<HeMan> han hade ju kunna smyga med det
<andol> Don't ask, Don't tell? :)
<HeMan> Barre: ouch, låter läskigt
<HeMan> Barre: vad är oorex?
<larsemil> open office något va?
<Barre> HeMan: exakt... vad är oorex.... Open Object Rex, nått skit IBM hittat på för deras mainframes (om jag inte är missinformerad).. våra tekniker (60+) skriver gärna i det språket....
<HeMan> hehe
<Barre> oorexx kanske det skall vara...
<HeMan> Barre: mainframe-gubbarna här kliade sig bara i huvudet och såg förvånade ut när jag pratade om oorexx med dom
<HeMan> Barre: dom känner bara till rexx
<larsemil> hur får man mainframegubbar?
<larsemil> vi har inga sådana på dalnix
<HeMan> larsemil: du får börja med att skaffa en mainframe tror jag
<larsemil> och då får man dem på köpet?
<HeMan> larsemil: i den finns det något bär som mainframegubbar lyckas lukta sig fram till
<larsemil> coolt
<HeMan> larsemil: och efter det så är det bara att se till att dom har det bra med gott kaffe och lämplig miljö så lever dom och frodas
<Barre> HeMan: oorex är en implementering för öppna system (*nix, win,  os/2) :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nä, det skulle ha öppnat idag.
<Xappe> hej! Finns det någon systeminställning för fontstorleken i  FLTK-fönster? Kör VMD, och fontstorleken är så stor att den sticker utanför knappar, widgets och menyer. Går det att ändra storleken någonstans?
<Xappe> såhär ser det ut: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25870368/vmd.png
<Barre> Xappe: det såg inte så praktiskt ut
<Barre> \õ/    min performancerapport är klar
<Xappe> nej, tämligen opraktiskt
<Xappe> speciellt eftersom inte ens alla menyposterna får plats :P
<Barre> Xappe: jag blev nyfiken om vad VMD var för något och såg detta "A number of users have experienced various kinds of graphical corruption when compiz desktop special effects are enabled. We recommend disabling this feature if you encounter any graphics corruption as a first step in narrowing down the problem. On Gnome desktops go to System-> Preferences-> Appearance and click on the "Visual Effects" tab and turn them off" antar att du sett det?
<Xappe> Jo, det är inte det tyvärr. Det har nåt att göra med textrenderingen, men jag vet inte hur man ändrar för applikationer som använder FLTK.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad tror du om opteron 6000?
<HeMan> bamsefar: till vad?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Koda film.
<bamsefar> HeMan: De känns på tok för billiga.
<HeMan> bamsefar: de är väl ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror vi har sådana inne om du vill bencha
<HeMan> bamsefar: helst ska du kompilera med AMD's kompilator (open64) för att få bra tryck
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: Kan det verkligen stämma att en 6386SE drar drygt hälften så mycket el som en E6-2620 per core?
<bamsefar> Typ 8.75W för amd, 15.83W för intel.
<MarkusDBX> Är det inte viktigt med enkeltrådad prestanda är ju amd helt ok idag.
<Screedo> godkväll
<Barre> MarkusDBX: är det bara Hz som avgör eller har intel någon annan teknik för att göra enkeltrådade appar snabbare?
<Barre> Screedo: yo!
<Screedo> allt väl med barre?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Philip5
<K350> realubot: gtmess - trevlig och snygg clCLI (curses) client för MSN messenger. Check it out :)
<MarkusDBX> Barre: dom förminskar också. Varje tillverkningsförminskning ger snabbare enkeltråd, det är i princip det och hz.
<K350> Jag blir TVÄRSUR! jAG SOM HAFT ETT SÅNT J-VLA JOBB MED ATT FÅ TRANSMISSION-DAEOM ATT FUNGERA. sÅ KOM EN UPGRADERING OCH NU FUNGERAR DNE INTE! :-/
<K350> Ska ta mig f-n ALDRIG upgradera något igen!!! :/
<K350> Finns ingen återställningsfunktion?
<andol> K350: Måhända så att uppgraderingen skrev över några konfigurationsfiler för dig eller så? I sådant fall kan du ju alltid läsa tillbaks dem från backup?
<K350> andol: Tror inte jag har någon backup! Jag är helt bedrövad. Jag fick slita så in i ...för att få det att gunera..nu detta!
<K350> andol: Transmission-daemon startar inte och jag vet inte varför.
<andol> K350: 1) Dags att skaffa backup? 2) Tja, har du löst problemet en gång så ska du väl ha lärt dig något på vägen, och ha lättare att läsa det en andra gång?
<K350> andol: 1. Uff. 2. Uff...suck jaja...
<K350> andol: ok, de är satta på debian-transmission tror det ska ndras till root. Hru gör jag det nu igen..chown?
<cheeseduck> Kan någon här förklara för mig varför "Sverigestolen" kallas så ibland och "GN-stolen" ibland? Det verkar vara samma modell från samma företag som åsyftas. Men vad menas med "GN-stolen"?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tjenis mittbena.
<Philip5> tjena
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) Unity bra grejer.
<MarkusDBX> K350: är det där en torrent client?
<cheeseduck> Vet ingen?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: inte som kde
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) KDE har definitivt sin charm och den är just nu "lite" mognare, men Unity lär nog gå om snart. Sedan gillar jag paradigm med Unity. Oavsett vad den anser om min hårdvara :). Dock KDE som skrivbord och många klassiska KDE/QT-program är kardemumma ihop.
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/bumblebee-31-released-with-primus.html#disqus_thread
<Barre> MarkusDBX: det försrås, trodde både intel och amd låg på 45nm idag, men det kanske inte stämmer :)
<MarkusDBX> Barre: nepp. intel kör 32, och snart 22? tror jag.
<cheeseduck> Kan någon här förklara för mig varför "Sverigestolen" kallas så ibland och "GN-stolen" ibland? Det verkar vara samma modell från samma företag som åsyftas. Men vad menas med "GN-stolen"?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du kan vara lugn även om jag är besviken på Kubuntu gillar jag KDE skarpt. Om jag inte var anti-dualboot och hade fler burkar skulle jag haft en KDE distribution.
<MarkusDBX> barre: jag kör mkt enkeltrådat, så sitautionen är lite trist. långsamt framåt går det.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: där ser man, men amd ligger fortfarande på 45nm?  (det är bra att lära sig något nytt )
<MarkusDBX> amd är på 45. yes
<Barre> ok.
<Barre> nåja... hur som helst.. singeltrådat... det är så 90-tal ;P
<MarkusDBX> well, jag kör mkt php och cms. Och vill raka av millisekunder.
<MarkusDBX> Stör mig massor på att php och många cms inte går att multitråda enkelt.
<cheeseduck> Kan någon här förklara för mig varför "Sverigestolen" kallas så ibland och "GN-stolen" ibland? Det verkar vara samma modell från samma företag som åsyftas. Men vad menas med "GN-stolen"?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Säljer ni microcloud?
<HeMan> bamsefar: supermicros 3U med 12 st UP-noder?
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi har sålt några
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: Antar att det kostar samma som varianten med 8 servrar, fast med högre densitet.
<HeMan> bamsefar: hmm, tror det var de med 8 st UP-noder vi sålt förresten
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag tror att http://www.mullet.se/product.html?product_id=335166 är flest cores/rackenhet/krona bortsett från amd, vad tror du?
<HeMan> bamsefar: http://www.southpole.se/solutions.php?category=valueservers&id=11417 ligger nog bra till med
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ja, precis.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Om man vill ha offert av er, kan man få dig som säljare då? ;)
<bamsefar> Jag antar inte.
<HeMan> bamsefar: njae, jag är ingen riktigt säljare
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag kan prata med säljarna om du vill
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ok
<K350> MarkusDBX: en torrent jepp
<K350> Hur ändrar man en fils tillhörighet
<MarkusDBX> K350: hmm, kan rekommendera rtorrent
<JimTee> Det är så man inte tror att 13.04 är en alpha. Funkar förbaskat bra.
<JimTee> Jag kör den nu i 4 maskiner utan problem
<JimTee> NÃ¥gon med andra erfarenheter?
<JimTee> Eller fegar ni kanske :)
<JimTee> Har det blivit så här tyst och öde under min bortavaro
<David-A> JimTee: ja, jag fegar. (fortfarande 10.04)
<JimTee> Jiises Amalia :)
<MarkusDBX> JimTee: klart man fegar något oerhört.
<JimTee> Men man nyttjar det man själv vill
<MarkusDBX> mja, att vara bleeding edge har sitt pris
<MarkusDBX> för mig räcker det att forumen inte är fyllda med problem =)
<JimTee> Men då lär man sig inget heller
<MarkusDBX> beror på vad man vill lära sig
<MarkusDBX> jag vill just nu lära mig provisionera med chef, bli bättre bash och på php. Helst inte leta buggar i en ny dist.
<MarkusDBX> JimTee: något specifikt du lär dig? Förutom att vara först och behärska det nya snabbt, vilket också har ett värde.
<JimTee> jag är bara nyfiken och snappar upp det andra har haft problem med rent aöömänt
<JimTee> *allmänt
<MarkusDBX> trevligt på sitt sätt antar jag, om man har intresset. Själv skulle jag nog göra som du, bara jag hade mer tid.
<JimTee> Och att behärska tex 13.04 kräver absolut ingen större kunskap
<K350> MarkusDBX: Tack, men jag föredrar transmission då dne har mer stöd för krypering och annat. Trevligt CLI också :-)
<K350> dtop --help
<K350> dtop -h
<K350> oups
<MaTachi> deluge är najs för torrents
<David-A> nu har jag haft numerisk keypad ergonomisk om-mappad i 16 månader och det funkar väldigt bra.
<David-A> text-tv: F-kassan har krävt en 23-årig cancersjuk man på ett skriftligt intyg med datum då han förväntas avlida
<MaTachi> bra att de ser till att få det rätt
<David-A> alla papper måste vara i ordning om det blir revision
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-26
<Peyam> hej biatches
<David-A> Peyam: inatt säger jag inte "hej!" till dej, det där tillmälet uppfattar jag som nedlåtande
<David-A> så du får nöja dej utan utropstecken
<Peyam> okej
<David-A> Peyam: hej
<Peyam> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJ
<Peyam> måste söka jobb fan
<David-A> Peyam: det låter så tråkigt. finns det inte nåt roligare sätt
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> måste jobba fan
<Peyam> kukigt
<Peyam> kanske ska leva på soc
<Peyam> fast jag orkar inte leva på 6000 varje månad
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Morgens
<andol> Screedo: Kryare idag?
<Screedo> njaa, lite bättre
<Screedo> så det är på rätt väg.
<Screedo> hur är det själv?
<andol> Jorå, pigg och utvilad, så är det är fint.
<Coffe> morgon
<Screedo> skönt
<Screedo> Coffe: morgon
<Barre> hõla
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> sömntutor
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad var det för nått ni ville göra? tänkte kolla med våra säljare vad som kan vara bäst för er
<maxjezy> HeMan: i vilken branch vet säljarna vad som är bäst för en?
<maxjezy> godmorgon allesammen
<HeMan> maxjezy: beror mer på säljarna än branchen
<maxjezy> kanske är så..
<maxjezy> någon som hunnit testa ubuntu phojne?
<Barre> HeMan: scratch area i en HPC miljö... vad menas med det?
<HeMan> Barre: snabbt disk utan backup eller replikering
<MaTachi> maxjezy, nope, men såg en video"recension" och den är långt ifrån klar för dagligt bruk, så jag tror jag avvaktar
<HeMan> Barre: oftast gör man en "stage up" innan man börjar köra
<HeMan> Barre: och en "stage down" när man är klar
<HeMan> Br
<maxjezy> MaTachi: jo, ja testade det och det var inte allt för härligt
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att man missar endel samtal med det som telefonOS
<MaTachi> maxjezy, t.ex. funkar inte ens nödnummer :p
<HeMan> Barre: dvs kopierar in data från den "riktiga" lagringen
<Barre> HeMan: ok... inte säker på att jag blev klokare av vet, men tack :)
<HeMan> Barre: datat är oftast kortlivat där med
<andol> maxjezy, HeMan: Skulle i och för sig kunna tänka sig att säljaren har ett större iniativ att faktiskt veta bäst på riktigt när man har en regelbunden och långsiktig kundrelation med denne?
<maxjezy> MaTachi: änsålänge kan iphun och andruidi chilla
<Barre> HeMan: ok... tror jag förstår...
<maxjezy> andol: hur ska säljare få en sån relation med kund om den blåser kund vid första ögonkast?
<MaTachi> maxjezy, mm :)
<HeMan> Barre: vi brukar automatiskt städa bort datat tre veckor efter det senast accesades
<maxjezy> andol: man sållar snabbt ut röt-ägg
<Barre> HeMan: ok.. hur stor brukar den vara, finns det någon "tumregel" på den volymen? Typ XGB/core eller xGB/nod eller 10% av "normallagring"....
<andol> maxjezy: Ja, det handlare väl då vilken förväntade relation säljare ser. I exempelvis fall där man som konsument går som kund till ett teknikvaruhus som siba eller onoff så kommer just den säljarens beteende kanske ändå inte spela så stor roll vart man går nästa gång, två år senare. Är du däremot företagskund som regelbundet kan förväntas göra inköp via samma dedikerade säljare så har säljaren ett mycket större ...
<andol> ... incitament att inte riskera att framstå i dålig dagar, och på så vis tappa kunden.
<HeMan> Barre: har inte kommit på någon bra tumregel än
<HeMan> Barre: vi har kört 16 TB per 200 datorer hittils
<Barre> HeMan: och med snabb disk, är det snabb läsning eller snabb skrivning som är prioriterat?
<HeMan> Barre: skrivning
<HeMan> Barre: oftast är det infiniband-anslutning direkt till beräkningsnoderna
<Barre> HeMan: ok, brukar det vara sekventiell eller random skrivningar?
<HeMan> Barre: så man har typ 200 klienter som teoretiskt kan skriva 40 Gb/s var
 * Barre suger ur så mycket kunskap det bara går
<HeMan> Barre: skulle gissa 85% sekventiell skrivning
<Barre> HeMan: grymt...
 * HakanS undrar om någon vet något företag i Göteborgsområdet som kan ta emot en IT-testare som behöver praktikplats.
<Screedo> med 12st 1tb diskar, rekommedneras raid5 eller raid6? backup körs till annan enhet på viktig data.
<Screedo> rekommenderas*
<andol> Screedo: Spontant skulle jag säga raid6. Barre kan säkert utveckla kring riskerna att disk #2 hinner trasas sönder medan du håller på och bygger om din raid5:a.
<Screedo> jo, vet ju att raid6 har två diskar som kan gå sönder, men är det värt det så att säga?
<Screedo> hur stor är chansen att två diskar pajjar samtidigt?
<Screedo> sedan är ju frågan, vilka diskar :P 1tb, 2tb etc. wd black, wd red, seagate etc. etc. :)
<andol> Screedo: 1) Givet att diskarna tillverkades samtidigt, haft samma slitage, etc 2) Just att bygga om ett RAID-set lägger ganska mycket extra belastning, vilekt mycket väl kan få nålen att tippa över.
<Screedo> är för hemmabruk
<Screedo> ok
<andol> Screedo: Förövrigt så har du lite uträkning i http://gargamel.nu/2009/06/varfor-nya-filsystem/
<Screedo> jag har 6st 1TB diskar idag.
<Screedo> Barre har felstavning på sidan :P
<Screedo> "fler diskar än 10-14 stycken så är rekommendationerna att köra RAID6 för att få ett tillräckligt skydd på infromationen."
<Screedo> ok, raid6 låter det som jag ska ha.
<HeMan> andol, bamsefar: har ni kört puppet's facter med dmidecode?
<andol> HeMan: Tja, vi har i regel dmidecode installerat på de burkar där facter körs, men inget vi aktivt plockar facts med.
<andol> HeMan: Några facts man förväntas få ur lådan rakt av den vägen?
<HeMan> andol: beror på hårdvaran, men serienummer på maskinen brukar gå att få ut
<HeMan> andol: hittade http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/1/wiki/Dmidecode_Patterns
<andol> Jomentitta, allt har jag en drös sådana facts
<andol> HeMan: Kommer ingen följdfråga nu, där du försöker social-enginera ut information från oss? :P
<HeMan> andol: nope, vi håller på att införa det hos en kund och det finns så otroligt mycket man kan göra med puppet så jag tänkte försöka se hur andra använder det
<HeMan> andol: det var ju ett puppet-event här i Stockholm samma vecka som jag hade semester och inte kunde gå...
<andol> HeMan: Tja, det var ju stort puppet-event i San Francisco i höstas, och där filmades ju talksen, utifall du vill youtubea dig till lite idéer: https://puppetlabs.com/community/videos/puppetconf/
<HeMan> andol: tackar!
<Barre> Screedo: jag har lite problem med stavning, men har bestämmt mig för att inte bry mig så mycket om det :P
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ja, det gör jag litegrann.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag använder det dels för att kolla vilken version av vmware som virtuella maskiner körs på.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Sen håller jag på och trollar lite för att kolla vilken hårdvara det körs på och därefter installera övervakning/raid-verktyg beroende på det.
<HeMan> bamsefar: trolololol! :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är vad jag kommit på att göra med dmidecode iaf.
<bamsefar> Generellt är HP mycket bättre än supermicro på att skriva korrekt data.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<bamsefar> Alla grejer i supermicro har ju serial 1234567890 typ.
<HeMan> bamsefar: njae, det är bara om man uppdaterat bios på "fel" sätt
<HeMan> bamsefar: dvs inte via det värdelösa DOS-verktyg utan via något automatiserat som man vill göra
<bamsefar> REally?
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Då har mullet haft sönder mina burkar då. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: antagligen
<bamsefar> Aja, det gör inte så mycket.
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det är förståeligt, man vill inte hålla på med usb-stickor med DOS på
<bamsefar> Nope
<HeMan> bamsefar: men be Mullet jaga på Supermicro om det med
<Screedo> <Barre> Screedo: jag har lite problem med stavning, men har bestämmt mig för att inte bry mig så mycket om det :P <-- hoppas du inte tog det negativt :) för det var inte menat så.
<Screedo> sitter och drar ihop lite hårdvara, tusan så mycket pengar man kan spara genom att handla hos olika återförsäljare. handlar bara hos större återförsäljare, Dustin, misco, mullet osv. men det är stora pengar man som privatperson kan spara bara genom att köpa olika delar hos olika återförsäljare.
<einand> Screedo: är det på irc du inte bryr dig om stavningen?
<Screedo> einand: det var barres kommentar.
<Screedo> min kommer efter <--
<maxjezy> underligt
<bamsefar> HeMan: Will do
<Barre> Screedo: nejdå, inte alls.. jag har liksom accepterat min dyslexi :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> visste inte om att du hade dyslexi.
<ispookan> Någon här som spelar i Linux?
<MaTachi> ispookan, jag gör ibland
<ispookan> MaTachi: Vilka spel lirar du?
<MaTachi> ispookan, lite indiespel, 1.6, CSS och TF2 på Steam
<ispookan> Ok, lite nyfiken på hur wow och ubuntu funkar ihop...
<Barre> Screedo: http://gargamel.nu/om-mig/    ;P
<Barre> Screedo: "Passar på att även slänga ut en brasklapp om att jag har en mildare grad av dyslexi, vilket kan göra sig påmind i min skrivna text, hoppas ni har överseende gör det."    så det så
<Barre> ser dessutom nu att jag skrivit fel i den texten... höjden av ironi :)
<Screedo> :)
<Coffe> i bash, om jag vill köra en if på en grep ?  så om inte grep hittar det i filen så ska if satsen köras   , tips ?
<Screedo> Barre: pm?
<MaTachi> ispookan, då får du använda Wine
<ispookan> MaTachi: Mm det som bromsar lite...
<MaTachi> ispookan, okej, men för vissa funkar Wine bra. Men sj spelar jag inte specielt mkt :)
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: kör grep först, stoppa i variabel. Kör en if på variabeln sen. Lite mindre nestat.
<ispookan> MaTachi: Hehe ok, får googla lite på det, sugen på ubuntu och i stort sätt bara wow jag vill spela...
<andol> Coffe: grep -vq
<Coffe> andol:  MarkusDBX tack
<Barre> Screedo: skjut
<Barre> Coffe: ett annat sätt är att använda grep -c   det kommer vara noll (0) om du inte hittar det du söker
<andol> Barre: Fast ska det skriptas måste väl det vara mycket intressantare att bara titta på exitcode än att behöva parsa ett antal?
<Coffe> körde grep och jobbade med $?
<Barre> andol: det är väl inte exitkod, -c retunerar antalet träffar..
<Barre> andol: ahh... det har du rätt i
<Barre> andol: jag läste fel... du har givetvis rätt i det =)
<andol> Barre: tack :)
<Barre> men det förändrar inte i att grep -c är ett annat sätt (jag sa aldrig att det skulle vara ett bättre sätt) ;)
<realubot> " Piratpartiet stänger internetåtkomsten för Pirate Bay. I stället tar de norska och katalanska systerpartierna över. "
<realubot> PP fegar ur.
<ispookan> Det var ju nästan väntat.
<realubot> Det var mer stake i PP när Falkvinge var partiledare. Det är ett som är säkert.
<realubot> Även om den var pytteliten så fanns där ju en i.a.f.
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> tpb kommer inte vara hostad i pionen langre :-(
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du med gpu när du leker med blender och cykles?
<MarkusDBX> Nafallo: bodde dom i piratpartiets rack?
<Nafallo> MarkusDBX: har du inte sett TPB AFK? ;-)
<MarkusDBX> nee
<MarkusDBX> kanske dags
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: den går till och med på svt1 ikväll kl 22.00
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Barre> [ andol , HeMan ] ping
<HeMan> Barre: pong
<Barre> HeMan: tid en minut?
<Barre> pm?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<Screedo> fungerar KVM med dubbla cpu'er? esxi är gratis med en cpu och 32 gb ram.
<HeMan> Screedo: jo
<Screedo> någon max gräns på ram?
<HeMan> Screedo: jag har kört på en maskin med 4x16 cores
<HeMan> Screedo: nej
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> blev ju lite impad av att man kunde dra igång mjukvaru raid i hosten.
<Screedo> utgår från att om det fugnerar med raid5 så fungerar raid6 i hosten också? :)
<Screedo> fungerar*
<Barre> Screedo: ja, det fungerar'
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> ni har givit mig blodad tand...
<Screedo> finns ju inget bättre sätt att lärar sig än att dra igång en maskin med saker.
<andol> Barre: Idé att även jag pongar, eller räckte det med en pong från HeMan?
<Barre> sant.. du blir ju mer eller mindre tvungen att lära dig.. du kommer förmodligen slå huvudet blodigt några gånger, svära åt skiten och ångra dig, men med tiden så kommer du vara ett äss på kvm ;)
<Barre> andol: tack, men HeMan var snabbare... :)
<HeMan> andol: Barre ville bara visa att han hade otur när han tänkte
<Screedo> hehe, jo, så är det.
<Barre> HeMan: jag skulle behöva implementera vlan på mitt externa interface så jag får två dhcp-adresser från min ISP.. fix a script for me ;)
<andol> HeMan: Vet vi inte redan det? :P
<HeMan> andol: jo, vet inte riktigt vad han ville egentligen
<Barre> tycker ni är elaka mot mig :P
<Philip5> Barre: sätter de hårt mot hårt?
<Barre> Philip5: jag som är så mjuk, vänlig och ödmjuk... de är hårda, jag är mjuk
<Philip5> stackare
<Barre> mm
 * andol klappar lite på sin mage, och vill bestämt hävda att även han är rätt mjuk :)
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> är jag kvar?
<andol> ?
<Barre> tydligen... håller på att "leka" med vlan på min brandvägg, orolig att jag försvinner....
<Philip5> Barre: diskriminerande brandväggar
<Barre> HeMan: visst nämnde du en möjlighet att köra dhcp på ett vlan interface? hur gör jag detta då samtliga vlan på interfacet får samma HW-address?
<HeMan> Barre: macvlan, då får dom olika macadress
<Barre> jag grejjae det.. lånade en macadress från ett kort på hyllan :)
<Barre> stötte däremot på anndra nätveksrelaterade utmaningar.. fan va jag hatar nätverk!
<HeMan> Barre: routingen?
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså du smyger in nu igen
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaknat till än?
<einand> Samma bild högupplöst
<einand> https://3gdev.com/gallery/DSC_8882.jpg
<MarkusDBX> einand: fint
<jake2> oh hai
<jake2> är det möjligtvis någon här som kör Tele2s internet via LAN ?
<andol> jake2: Nätverket på jobbet går via Tele2.
<jake2> oki..... ja jag funderade på hur vangligt det är med driftstörningar
<jake2> jag kan inte minnas att själva uppkopplingen gått ner på ett par år, men nu får jag inget IP när jag koppla renkel sladd till RJ45 uttaget i väggen ens
<andol> jake2: Nej, då kan jag inte hjälpa dig. Vi bytte nyligen till Tele2, och kan ju dessutom vara olika prio på hem- vs företagsanslutningar.
<jake2> jo, absolut.... du vet inga andra svenska teknikinriktade kanaler?
<jake2> Hittar inget på deras hemsida om driftinfo för LAN tjänsten nämligen....   bara kring deras telefoni o mobiltelefoni
<einand> någon som vet vad som kan vara fel?
<einand> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 37M 26 feb 21.14 phantomjs/bin/phantomjs
<einand> root@3gdev:/var/www/treg.co/bin# phantomjs/bin/phantomjs
<einand> bash: phantomjs/bin/phantomjs: det går inte att köra binär fil
<einand> fungerar typ 1 av 10 gånger
<MarkusDBX> jake2: du har sweclockers på quakenet om du letar teknikkanaler
<jake2> MarkusDBX: allright...! tackar
<David-A> strax på tv. i tidningen står "Away from a keyboard", fast det ska vara "Away from keyboard". SVT1 22:00-23:25 (repris imorgon)
<jake2> shit alltså, vad är det med de där killarna som gör dem som närmast karikatyrer på datafreaks
<Philip5> jake2: du är nog mest lik gotfrid ;)
<Philip5> och så kör de ubuntu :D
<David-A> en ubuntu-logotyp skymtade förbi på en av deras laptop
<MaTachi> the IT crowd?
<MaTachi> eller TPB-dokumentären?
<jake2> Philip5: nä-HE-du!!
<jake2> matachi: det senare....
<MaTachi> jake2, okej
<MaTachi> den är bra
<jake2> tja, det är lite jobbigt så fort grundarna uttalar sig bara
<David-A> nyss på tv ... bla bla bla (ja ni vet) (repris imorgon)
<MaTachi> tpb-dokumentären? den finns på tpb
<David-A> och framförallt finns den på svtplay!
<MaTachi> det är ju bra ...
<K350> Vad heter tpb dokumentären?
<MaTachi> tpb afk
<MaTachi> https://thepiratebay.se/search/afk/0/7/0
<David-A> http://www.svtplay.se/video/1013090/the-pirate-bay-away-from-keyboard
<MaTachi> http://youtu.be/eTOKXCEwo_8
<einand> ingen här som har erfarenhet av dartlang då?
<K350> kul med tpb rättegången var ju att ingen frågade om filmbolagen redogjort för sina "förluster" för ägarna. Vilket de alltså måste gör aenligt lag lol
<K350> de kan nämligen inte kräva ersättning för en förlust de nte redovisat
<MaTachi> hollywood står över lagen
<David-A> och sveriges regering under toffeln?
<K350> lmao
<jake2> det finns nånting med det där uttalandet som helt enkelt gör att jag inte kan köpa det för sant
<jake2> att du ligger där på parketten och skrattar så att röfven lämnar din kropp
<David-A> text-tv: MS-sjuk kvinna ramlade o ville upp, assistenter krävde 9000 kr för att hjälpa
<David-A> (MS = Multipel Skleros, nervsjukdom)
<K350> David-A: Ja, så ser det ut i regimen Reinfeldst Sverige
<K350> Nu har vi haft S, M, C, och fp statsministrar de senaste 35 åren. Dags för en V statsminister! :D
<David-A> K350: hacka inte på Fredrik. hacka på Ask och inte bättre alls när Thomas Bodström var just.minister
<K350> Lol, vad är nu Reinfeldts ansvar? Att laga en riktigt god krovgryta eller vadå?
<einand> David-A: varför krävde dom 9000kr?
<David-A> einand: för att hjälpa henne upp från golvet.
<einand> ja, men varför?
<K350> för att dom är folkpartister
<morpa> @K350: Han kan städa också, det såg jag i en julspecial:)
<David-A> einand: för att tjäna pengar och samtidigt göra kvinnan en tjänst. räddningstjänsten krävde 14000 kr
<K350> morpa: Ska tipsa en städfirma när han blir arbetsös efter nästa val
<einand> så, dom ville ha 9000kr privat?
<K350> Jag skulle hjälpt henne upp gratis. Men så är jag , till skillnad från folkpartister, en människa också.
<MaTachi> äh, SD som statsminister vore najs
<einand> jag bara undrar hur räddningstjänst kostar 14000
<K350> MaTachi: Det skulel i alla händelser glädja alla sexuellt rasister, dårar och sexutsvultna näthatare
<MaTachi> K350, öh, förstod inget av det där
<K350> MaTachi: Det kan jag förstå.
<MaTachi> de ligger kring 10 % iaf, så jag är långt ifrån ensam om att rösta på dem
<einand> David-A:
<einand> 12. Vad kostar en utryckning?
<einand> En utryckning som förorsakats av att någon larmat 112 kostar ingenting för den/de drabbade. De enda tillfällen då det kostar något är när ett så kallat automatiskt brandlarm larmat på grund av till exempel slarv. Då debiterar räddningstjänsten för falsklarmet den summa som fastställs av kommunstyrelsen; tillika räddningsnämnden i kommunen.
<K350> MaTachi: drygt 5% har röstat på dem.
<einand> David-A: så någon måste ha fått sin fakta fel
<MaTachi> K350, i valet ja, men kika på opinionsundersökningarna
<K350> MaTachi: , det var inte vad du sa.
<MaTachi> sry att jag inte var tydlig, det var det jag syftade på iaf
<MaTachi> 3:e största parti i opinionsundersökningarna
<K350> MaTachi: Glädjande nog sympatiserar 90% inte med rasistpartiet SD
<MaTachi> öh, inte det "argumentet" igen ...
<MaTachi> och rasiststämpeln känns ju inte lite gammal heller ...
<K350> MaTachi: Förstrå att det känns obkvämt.  Men så är det.
<MaTachi> och 91 % av folket hatar miljön
<K350> MaTachi: Det beror på det ofrånkomliga faktumet att SD är ett rasistparti. Det går int4 att snacka bort.
<MaTachi> läs partiprogrammet ist för att gå på vad aftonbladet spyr ur sig
<David-A> einand: det va vad text-tv sa att aftonbladet sa att assistenterna sa till kvinnan att räddningstjänsten sa
<K350> MaTachi: Där understryks att invandringne kostar för mycket. Rasism således. Eftersom "svenskar" aldrgi skule "kosta för mycket" och hels tflytta någon annanstans
<MaTachi> det är p.g.a. sådana som du som man inte kan diskutera invandring i sverige
<MaTachi> så fort man kritiserar eller ifrågasätter invandringsPOLITIKEN får man rasiststämpeln
<K350> MaTachi: Det där går jag inte på. Det är standard SD floskler.
<MaTachi> aja, jag tänkte sova nu iaf och jag tvivlar på att vi kommer nå konsensus
<MaTachi> jag tkr iaf att man respektera varandras åsikter
<David-A> MaTachi: sluta spela martyrstämpeln, du FÅR diskutera invandring, men om du hävdar olika behandling efter etnisitet/ursprung så FÅR du räkna med att anklagas för rasism
<Peyam> hej
<David-A> Hej Peyam!
<Peyam> vet ngn hur jag kan visa cpu temperaturen i conky
<Peyam> jag kör den här och den visar inge
<MaTachi> David-A, fast det hävdar jag itne..
<MaTachi> aja
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/ka3a4J1A
<MaTachi> gonatt eller ngt
<Peyam> MaTachi: vänta
<MaTachi> k
<Peyam> MaTachi: skriv äåö
<David-A> MaTachi: jag antar att du tar avstånd från "järnrör" och "hora" händelserna?
<Peyam> David-A: måste du ta "moral-lektion" med alla?
<Peyam> låt han va
<MaTachi> Peyam, åäö
<Peyam> tack MaTachi nu funkar den
<MaTachi> kalas
<Peyam> David-A: så va tkr du
<Peyam> hur visar jag core 0-3 temperaturer i conky
<David-A> Peyam: moral-lektion eller conky? 1) tidigare har det sagts att här tillåts offtopic efter ett "beslut" för länge sedan. (men det kan vi ju ändra) 2) temp i conky kan jag inte utantill, men jag kan googla åt dej om du vill
<Peyam> jag har googlat massor.
<Peyam> tror jag hittade ngt
<Peyam> nej den skriver ingen ting
<David-A> Peyam: jag har några kommenterer med  $acpitemp , $adt746xcpu , ${hddtemp /dev/sda} , ${hwmon temp} , ${i2c temp} , ${ibm_temps 0} , ${platform temp} , ${execi 10 acpi -t | awk '/Temp/{print $2}' | cut -c1-2}
<David-A> Peyam: minns inte om el vilken som funka
<Peyam> hwmon kanske
<Peyam> ja fixat
<Peyam> den skriver inte ut C i cantigerad
<Peyam> det e konstigt
<Peyam> David-A: http://pastebin.com/2KDjkpJj
<David-A> Peyam: om du skriver bara "sensors" i en terminal, får du celsius eller farenheit då?
<Peyam> celsius
<Peyam> asså jag lägger till en bokstav i koden
<Peyam> C
<Peyam> men {alignr} knuffar bort den
<David-A> Peyam: antagligen så tar du bort C med nån av "awk" eller "cut"
<Peyam> cut e decimalerna i temperaturen
<Peyam> nej inget av dem har med texten o göra
<David-A> Peyam: prova i terminal bara "sensors" och "sensors | grep 'Core 0' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-3"
<Peyam> det funkar
<Peyam> det var o i C som krånglade
<Peyam> nu funkar den
<David-A> Peyam: nåt med utf8 kanske, att conky inte kan aligna multibyte tecken som folk
<Peyam> ja det kan va rätt
<Peyam> ska kolla
<David-A> blir det samma med "ö" eller "å" i stället för "°"
<David-A> ?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> ser inget med utf
<Peyam> i .conkyrc
<Peyam> David-A: du hade rätt
<Peyam> la till override_utf8_locale no
<Peyam> David-A:  görs?
<David-A> Peyam: "görs?", precis så fråga du förra vecka också, fatta inte då heller.
<Peyam> Görs = vad görs = vad gör du?
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-27
<Peyam> David-A: tkr du att jag borde ha en LTS?
<Peyam> xubuntu är snaaaaaaaaaaab
<Peyam> b
<David-A> Peyam: vad jag gör just nu? det vill jag ju inte berätta offentligt
<Peyam> vf
<David-A> Peyam: om du har LTS spelar väl inte så stor roll, bara det är nåt som fortfarande får säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<Peyam> ja precis
<Peyam> David-A:
<Peyam> Jag försöker lägga till "Places" till main menu i xubuntu
<Peyam> vet udu hur man gör
<David-A> Peyam: du menar inte ha den normala "places"-menyn utan ha den som en undermeny i program-menyn?
<Peyam> ja
<David-A> Peyam: nej, men jag kan googla åt dej, vänta...
<Peyam> nu ja
<Peyam> skriver bara Thunar
<Peyam> som commando
<Peyam> fixat
<Peyam> thunar /home/peyam..
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> funkar d
<David-A> Peyam: då behöver jag inte leta mer?
<Peyam> nej. det e bra tack
<David-A> nyss på tv. nån tråkig svensk såpa, men under några sekunder lät det som nina persson i bakgrundsmusiken. världen stannade en stund. nu snurrar den igen.
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> ettan?
<einand> David-A: du tittar för mycket på tv ;)
<K350> Franska paerlamentet är en förebild. De slängde ut windows och installerade Ubuntu på på samtliga datorer.
<David-A> einand: det går ju inte att se för mycket tv. det sänds ju på fyra kanaler nästan dygnet runt. och man kan bara se en i taget max 16 timmar om dan.
<David-A> einand: på samma sätt som det inte går att se för mycket youtube
<K350> Vem behöver TV när det finns P1?
<David-A> K350: munchen gick över till linux för många år sedan och sa att de spara miljoner. så microsoft har gjort en utredning att de har fel och som bevisar att de i stället förlorar miljoner.
<K350> David-A: Vi säger bara N(ice)T(try) till Microsoft lol
<David-A> nyss på tv, samma tråkiga svenska såpa, några sekunder bakgrundsmusik robbi williams & kylie minogue "kids"
<hejds> Någon dator-hackare som klarar av att fiddla upp detta? Vill egentligen ladda ner en .swf film ifrån eniro.se http://jsfiddle.net/ndfgk/
<hejds> fula eniro som inte låter mig ladda ner swfn
<Barre> HeMan: mm.. jag fick min andra IP i ett annat subnät... tror jag kör mina tjänster på olika TCP-ports istället...
<andol> Morgens
<MrCleanWithHair> hello, I've somehow managed to change my locales to make everything show up in swedish. which isn't so much a problem, but I can't seem to find any materials available to learn swedish so my system is unusable? where to learn swedish?
<MrCleanWithHair> well, it isn't unusable, but google translating is relatively cumbersome
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> nu är min Yubikey påväg!
<larsemil> meh! orättvist!
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, kanske faktiskt är rättvisst, och att de prioriterar efter nerdstatus eller något :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kan logga in åt dig om du vill?
<larsemil> andol: mest rättvist för att han beställde några veckor innan. :D
<larsemil> HeMan: ah okej. jag skickar över alla credentials så kan du lägga in din nyckel som godkänd?
<larsemil> HeMan: http://dvlp.se/126 här kan du ladda upp det
<HeMan> larsemil: la till allt där!
<larsemil> HeMan: härligt. :)
<HeMan> man borde köpa en biljett till andol, fixa husrum och bjuda honom på en massa god mat i utbyte mot att han berättar om alla fiffigheter han kan
<HeMan> iptables-apply var helt nytt för mig och verkar riktigt fiffigt
<andol> HeMan: Tycker jag helt klart att man borde :) Inte för att jag vet hur mycket valuta man får för det, men ändå!
<HeMan> andol: redan vid iptables-apply har du jobbat ihop till lunchen
<HeMan> jag tänkte byta från fx till chrome, men funderar om det finns någon bra motsvarighet till noscript-pluginen?
<maxjezy> HeMan: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/notscripts/odjhifogjcknibkahlpidmdajjpkkcfn
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag frågade min vän Google och han skickade mig också dit
<HeMan> förlåt, hen ska det vara
<maxjezy> jag ska nog byta tillbaka till chrome, finns ingen segare läsare än firefox
<HeMan> jag gillar att firefox bara går på en core
<HeMan> eftersom jag oftast har 50-60 tabbar uppe så är jag rädd att min laptop går på knäna
<maxjezy> ah, vilken webläsare jag än kör nu känns allt segt, smällde i mig 240grammare med cheddar
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var konstigt. Det finns alltså ett samband mellan ssurfhastighet och hur mätt/hungrig man är?
<realubot> Webbläsaren segar ner om man har mycket mat i magen.
<maxjezy> jopp, eller speedar upp.
<maxjezy> just nu upplever jag allt i slow-motion-low-res
<Peyam> hej grabbar
<Peyam> jag tänkte köpa en fläkt till cpu
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/1902018/asrock-h67m-rev-b3
<Peyam> vet dock inte vilken storlek som passar
<Peyam> det där var mitt moderbord
<HeMan> Peyam: det är beroende på vad du har för kylfläns
<Peyam> asså jag ha rint ebytt originalen på cpun
<Peyam> jag tänkte göra det nu
<Peyam> och jag vet inte hur stor ja ska köpa
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/5309986/intel-core-i5-2500k-3-3ghz
<HeMan> ju större du har desto bättre kyler den och du kan köra den långsammare
<HeMan> jag har en 12 cm fläkt på min gamla htpc som bara låter 8 db
<Peyam> men hur vet jag hur stor kylfläns jag har
<HeMan> mäta
<Peyam> asså flåt men jag fattar inte riktigt
<Peyam> kylfläns på moderbordet eller processon
<Peyam> HeMan:
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/files/img/max/1902018_0.png
<HeMan> vad är det du vill ha då?
<Peyam> ja ser ingen kylfläns vid processen
<HeMan> Peyam: det var inte ens någon processor på den bilden
<Peyam> ja så det e processorn jag måste tiltta på
<HeMan> om det är den fläkten du vill byta så är det den du ska kolla på
<Peyam> ja cpu fläkten
<Peyam> vet du inte hur stor kylflänsen är på en i5a 2500 k?
<HeMan> så; öppna chassit och mät fläkten som sitter där
<Peyam> har ingen måttband
<HeMan> beror på om det är en boxad eller om det är en tredjepartsfläns
<Peyam>  					Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3GHz
<Peyam> ja köpte bara processorn
<Peyam> ingen annat
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/5309986/intel-core-i5-2500k-3-3ghz
<Peyam> jag vet inte om den har kylfläns
<HeMan> men när du köpte processorn, var fläns och fläkt med i lådan
<Peyam> det fanns en fläkt ja
<Peyam> det var en polare till mig som satt ihop allting
<Peyam> så jag vet inte om den har kylfläns
<HeMan> den har garanterat kylfläns
<Peyam> ja dåså
<HeMan> men du måste nog mäta den
<Peyam> HeMan:  men visst man kan googla . det är ju samma size på original flänsen va?
<HeMan> Peyam: ingen aning
<Peyam> HeMan: skickade mail till Inet. de kanske har koll på sånt
<HeMan> Peyam: perfa!
<Coffe> HeMan:  vad var xvl till sed igen att ändra i sourcefilen  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: -i
<Coffe> HeMan:  tack
<HeMan> Coffe: man sed
<Coffe> HeMan:  girl sed
<MarkusDBX> En kvm fråga: kan jag sätta upp ett virtuellt lan, med en virtuell router (t.ex. pfsense eller vyatta) och samtidigt skydda kvm-hosten, med bara ett nic?
<MarkusDBX> Funderar på att köra 2 nic, och via iommu koppla wan-nic direkt till den virtuella routern.
<MarkusDBX> det andra nicet blir "säker-zon", och används för management av kvm-hosten.
<Peyam> hej
<Spookan> Ska man ta tjuren i hornen och lägga in Ubuntu nu då? :P
<gaisten> Spookan: do it
<Spookan> Blir nog det, först backupa lite..
<andol> Spookan: Bra tänkt!
<Spookan> Bara att hoppas att jag får igång wow i det så jag kan behålla Linux med..
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Köpte en cpu fläkt
<Peyam> 430
<einand> Peyam: köpte du en fläkt för 430 spänn?
<Peyam> ja
<markus_> Ett klipp
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6308772/noctua-nh-u9b-se2
<einand> du har blivit lurad
<Peyam> av inet?
<einand> jag gav 25 spänn för min senaste cpu fläkt
<Peyam> vad har du köpt för skitfläkt
<einand> skit var det väl inte direkt
<einand> alla är tillverkade i samma fabriker i kina ändå
<einand> fungerat bra i 5 år nu
<Peyam> hur är tempen då
<einand> stabil
<Peyam> va ligger den på idle och fullt?
<einand> maskinen idlar aldrig
<einand> men vid full load ligger den på runt 55
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> länka
<einand> oj, var ju 5-6 år sedan jag köpte den
<Spookan> SÃ¥ nu installera, ses om ett tag!
<HeMan> Peyam: så du bestämde dig för att byta fläns också?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> den hade
<HeMan> Peyam: det där är en fläns med två fläktar du beställt
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> inte vet ja
<Peyam> jag frågade servicen där
<Peyam> och de sa att den passar min låda
<HeMan> jo men det är en komplett fläns
<HeMan> inte bara fläkt
<Peyam> jaha va bra då
<HeMan> Peyam: se till att du är noggrann med kylpastan när du monterar den så ska det gå bra
<Peyam> ja kan använda originalen va?
<Peyam> eller har den också kylpasta?
<HeMan> du borde få med en liten förpackning med kylpasta
<HeMan> nära du plockat bort den gamla flänsen så torkar du av processorn noggrant med någon form av tvättsprit innan du lägger på den nya pastan
<HeMan> det kan vara så att den är för-applicerad på den nya flänsen
<Peyam> jag har sån där destilerat alkohol som man använder i sjukhuset
<Peyam> såna som man sköjer händerna med
<HeMan> blir nog bra
<einand> T-Röd är perfekt
<einand> och var noga med att lägga på så tunt lager som möjligt av den nya
<einand> blanda gärna ut den med lite t-röd också
<Peyam> vah
<Peyam> alkoholgrejen jag har hemma?
<einand> nä pastan
<einand> vet inte hur bra din sprit hemma är
<Peyam> jag har aldrig instalerat cpu o fläkt
<Peyam> ska kolla på youtube när den kommer
<K350> K350: test
<einand> K350: test
<Peyam> undrar va ja ska fixa för mat
<Spookan> Hinder nr1: Kan ej kolla på Netflix. :(
<Peyam> orka med netflix
<Peyam> för mkt pengar eller
<Spookan> Hinder nr2: Ubuntu är as segt, ska det vara det?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> nyinstallerad?
<Spookan> Mm nyuppdaterad med..
<Peyam> är uppdateringen klar?
<Spookan> Jepp, startat om med..
<Peyam> är det en stationär?mini?laptop
<Spookan> Stationär..
<Peyam> hmmm
<Peyam> free -m
<Peyam> hur mkt har du
<Spookan> Relativt nya grejjer, inget värsting så, men liksom upplever systemet "laggigt"
<Spookan> Ska kolla
<Spookan> 6gb free av mem..
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> väldigt konsting. hände mig innan med min mini.
<Spookan> Kan man slänga gnome åt skogen och ha en annan WM?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> har du unity?
<Peyam> det ska funka perfekt ändå. om din dator är inte stenålders
<Spookan> Ingen aning.. ;) Im a noob innom Linux.. :P
<Peyam> kör sudo lshw och klista allt i pastebin.com
<Peyam> så sk aja se
<Peyam> Spookan: är inte du som alltid har problem med din dator? AMD'are?
<Spookan> Peyam: Inte kört Linux/PC på ett tag, hade en Mac innan, men fick inbrott så den försvann...
<Peyam> haha
<Spookan> Är väl inget att skratta åt?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> sorry
<Spookan> Peyam: http://pastebin.com/65qKfARA
<Peyam> ser bra ut
<Spookan> Skumt att det laggar då..
<Peyam> när du skrolla ner o sånt?
<Peyam> isf har jag ingen aning. undrar också vf vissa datorer e så där
<Spookan> Det lutar nog tillbaka till Windows...
<Spookan> *suckar*
<Peyam> testa xubuntu
<Spookan> Vad finns det för lätta wm då?
<Peyam> Spookan: xubuntu e light weight
<Spookan> Peyam: Pallar inte leva i cli mode...
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> ja kör xubuntu
<Spookan> Får pilla lite med detta och se vad som händer..
<Spookan> Ska ju bli kul och se om man får igång WoW.
<Peyam> hm
<Peyam> Spookan: aldrig kört wow
<Peyam> måst eman ladda ner den?
<Spookan> Ja eller köpa eller kopiera av en kompis, det är ett pay per month spel.
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> om man spelar online eller allt
<Spookan> Mjo det är online.
<Spookan> Finns tydligen någon Netflix lösning. Ska genast testa. :P
<Peyam> HeMan: einand: Hur installerar jag det här spelet
<Peyam> http://www.penguspy.com/heroes-of-newerth/
<Spookan> Netflix up and running! :P
<Spookan> Nu bara WoW kvar..
<Peyam> nice
<EAG> nån som vet vad som kan vara galet om man får massa packetloss ifall man kör en nätverksbrygga?
<EAG> var 10 sekund eller så dör hela nätverkstrafiken helt
<Peyam> Spookan: skapade account på NoH
<Peyam> men fick inga inloggningsuppgifter
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken ikväll då?
<Spookan> Peyam: Ok, ibland kan det ta tid.
<Spookan> Men nu ska jag nanna, vi höres.. ;)
<look2> måste man göra något speciellt för att kunna köra java script på en apache server? Har en html fil med ett script, som fungerar när jag öppnar det lokalt på datorn, men när jag försöker öppna det från servern så funkar det inte.
<tazaar> look2: nope, javascript körs på klientsidan. öppna (vid chrome) developers tools och kolla vad javascript konsolen säger
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-28
<K350> Vad ENERVERANDE det är när ngt strul med en kompilering!
<Philip5> kompilering som är så skoj
 * realubot går en vaktrunda i kanalen.
<David-A> månen gnistrar i snön, alla sover och han funderar på hur generationer blir till
 * David-A är en häst som är vaken
<andol> Morgens
<Coffe> ja god morgon
<iciraus> Hey grabbs and tjejs
<K350> Någon som vet om man kan få texteni chatfönstret på Finch att gå uppifrån och ned - som på irc - istället, för som nu, nerifrån och upp?
<iciraus> Jag have been funderat lite hur i vill have it med mine computer inställning och operating system.
<iciraus> Har en 250gb hdd till computern, och vill köra ubuntu som huvud os, men ha någon win som bara startar steam i fullscreen skärm läge va
<iciraus> Hur skulle ni recca jag partionerar upp det hela?
<HeMan> iciraus: jag brukar vara väldigt "snål" när jag partitionerar mina nya diskar och ta max 40G
<einand> iciraus: provat steam i linux?
<HeMan> iciraus: resten har jag hel oallokerat
<einand> HeMan: varför?
<iciraus> Ye, Steam i linux e najs. men många spel funkar fortfarande inte.. kommer dumpa win helt när favvo spelen funkar bra
<HeMan> einand: om jag tex får för mig att jag vill köra en virtuell maskin vill jag att den har en egen lv
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, jag gör (oftast) en liten /boot och resten blir en pv
<einand> HeMan: ok
<iciraus> Så en 40GB är helt ok att dedicera till ubuntu?
<HeMan> och jag kör en lv för / och en för /home
<iciraus> aha
<iciraus> så 80gb bara där då
<einand> iciraus: beror på vad du skall göra, räcker gått och väl till alla appar du kommer lagra, men om du tänker dra ner film och spel kanske det är lite snålt
<iciraus> Hur lägger du upp swapen Heman?
<iciraus> Neh det är lungt, film ligger på en nas.. den bärbara har bara 1-3 avsnitt på sig max om jag ska iväg någonstans
<einand> iciraus: hur mycket ram?
<iciraus> 4gb
<einand> iciraus: jag hade laggt upp en 8GB swap partition, men aldrig använt den
<HeMan> iciraus: på min laptop har jag en 2 gb swap som dessutom är krypterad
<HeMan> iciraus: jag har 8 gb ram i laptopen
<einand> så, skit i att skriva in den i fstab
<iciraus> Är det en bra grej att krypta swapen? låter lite knasigt i mina öron?
<iciraus> ah ok
<einand> iciraus: swapen är väl en av de mest kritiska att kryptera, eftersom det är där som skit oftast lagras
<HeMan> jag har krypterad /home med och det kan läka ut data till swapen
<einand> dock så tror jag sällan någon med 4GB ram eller mer behöver swap
<iciraus> aah! du har en fet poäng där tänkte inte på det
<iciraus> Tack för hjälpen grabbs, måste hitta den där jobbiga win skivan nu.. och slösa halva dagen med att uppdatera det där smutsiga oset innan man kan komma hem till ubuntu igen
<HeMan> jag kör tmpfs för /tmp och den har swappen som backing store
<HeMan> eller, hmm, körde tmpfs
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du några åsikter om object-storage-"grunkor"? Typ extreemfs.
<HeMan> bamsefar: nej
<bamsefar> Ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: inte mer än att jag skulle vilja lära mig mer om dom...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hehe, samma här. :)
<bamsefar> Tur man inte är rädd för java. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Man skulle kuna ta en heldag och labba med sådant, det vore kanske roligt.
<einand> ni som pysslar med databaser, vad är eran åsikt om att lagra binära filer (ca 33-40MB) i mysql, mot att lagra det på filsystemet
<bamsefar> Lagra inget du är rädd om i MySQL.
<bamsefar> Och filsystem eller liknande är bättre plats för filer.
<einand> varför skulle mysql vara dåligt för information man är rädd om?
 * andol plockar fram popcornen
<HeMan> jag är svag för att lagra binära filer i filsystem
<bamsefar> CREATE TABLE a ( foo INT); INSERT INTO a (foo) VALUES ('FISKBIL'); SELECT * FROM a;
<bamsefar> Vad blir foo tror du?
<bamsefar> Och kommer det där att gå sönder?
<einand> du får error
<bamsefar> Nope
<einand> jo
<Coffe> ja om du försöker spara  text som int så är det inte så konstigt
<bamsefar> Det får du inte alls.
<bamsefar> mysql> INSERT INTO a (foo) VALUES ('FISKBIL');
<bamsefar> Query OK, 1 row affected, 1 warning (0.00 sec)
<bamsefar> mysql> select * from a;
<bamsefar> +------+
<bamsefar> | foo  |
<bamsefar> +------+
<bamsefar> |    0 |
<bamsefar> +------+
<bamsefar> Sorry for spam. :)
<bamsefar> | a     | CREATE TABLE `a` ( `foo` int(11) default NULL
<bamsefar> ) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1 |
<Coffe> men du försöker bevisa att mysql är för snällt ? eller att du sparar saker av fel typ ?
<bamsefar> Jag försöker bevisa att det är vansinne
<HeMan> gör det skillnad om det är innodb?
<HeMan> ah, nu förstår jag!
<Coffe> btw .. någon som testat öppna mysql cluster ?
<HeMan> fiskbil är ett göterborgs uttryck och då blir det 0?
<bamsefar> Nej, ingen skillnad.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  fyi  testa varchar :P
<bamsefar> Coffe: Va?
<bamsefar> Hela poängen är ju att mysql skriver 0 istf att säga att FISKBIL inte är en valid integer.
<einand> så, då har vi lärt oss att du måste mata den rätt, men hur är det med information som ligger där
<bamsefar> Det vi har lärt oss är väl snarare att MySQL inte är så noga med din data.
<HeMan> en nackdel med att lagra binärdatat i mysql är att det blir cpu-last för att läsa ut det
<einand> HeMan: tack
<einand> bamsefar: vilken fri databas föreslås i stället?
<bamsefar> Postgres
<HeMan> och läsa data från disk kan göras med zerocopy-grejer typ systemanropet sendfile eller splice
<HeMan> sqlite!
<einand> sqlite är ju ännu mera slarvig än mysql ;)
<HeMan> precis
<HeMan> ska man ändå inte låta databasen vara petig ska den inte peta alls
<andol> Fast är inte sqlite slarvigt åt andra hållet? Att det gladeliger skriver in textsträngen FISKBIL i en int-kolumn?
<einand> andol: har för mig det
<andol> Är ju faktsikt rätt trivialt att testa :)
<andol> sqlite> CREATE TABLE a ( foo INT); INSERT INTO a (foo) VALUES ('FISKBIL'); SELECT * FROM a;
<andol> FISKBIL
<andol> sqlite>
<andol> Jorå serru
<HeMan> yey, Debian till arm64!
<HeMan> och kvm till arm!
<andol> Sen är väl iofs det beteendet både bättre och sämre, beroende på.
<andol> HeMan: Fin ursäkt att köpa lite ny hårdvara? :)
<HeMan> har chrome tabgroups liknande firefox?
<HeMan> andol: måste först kolla om det kanske redan finns på kontoret...
<HeMan> ohnoes, 3c501-drivaren försvinner ur 3.9-kärnan
<HeMan> hmm, då borde man skicka in en patch som ökar rsize och wsize på nfs default
<HeMan> 3c501-drivaren är ju en av orsakerna till att dom är så små
<HakanS> andol: Jag har stängt möjligheten att registrera sig i portalen.
<andol> HakanS: Topp.
<K350> Jaha, nicklist med fifo funkar ju bra med irssi. Men förbaskat knöligt att sätta uppp det varje gångman startar irssi
<K350> fifo är förresten grejjen. Skön piping må jag då säga. Kul i kombination med nc ho ho ho
 * Bobarorore kommer fortfarande inte åt mitt hemmanät :(
<Bobarorore> larsemil: behöver hyra en vm hos dig...
<andol> Bobarorore: Jomentitta, någon som är gammal nog att kunna rövarspråket :P
 * andol kan eventuellt ha skjutit sig själv lite i foten där dock.
<Bobarorore> andol: hahaha
<Bobarorore> dags för sista kundbesöket innan flyget hem (och äntligen få laga nätet)... tjofräs!
<Stirner> ping #ubuntu-se
<Stirner> =)
<einand> någon som lirat Google TOTP Two-factor Authentication for PHP
<larsemil> hej hej
<larsemil> god morgon
<andol> larsemil: sovmorgon?
<larsemil> nej tok!
<einand>  apple håller på med något
<einand> ny version av itunes idag med
<larsemil> jag tror de kommer lansera itunes i molnet
<larsemil> eller har de redan det?
<larsemil> all musik on the go?
<larsemil> de kanske har det
<larsemil> jag vet inte
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<David-A> för 20 minuter sen på tv. Kunskapskanalen. 25 min o 55 sek in i programmet så avslöjar talaren koden för sitt medmera-kort. http://urplay.se/Produkter/175088-UR-Samtiden-Fakta-om-cannabis-En-kritisk-analys
<Barre> whoho \o/
<andol> It's alive!
<Philip5> andol: pratar du om Barre?! :O
<andol> Philip5: Jupp. Tänkte att jag skulle se ifall det blev tydligt nog, även utan att slänga in nicket :)
<Philip5> andol: vi alla fattar
<andol> Barre: Haft det bra i österled?
<Barre> andol: jag har jobbat SJUKT mycket... trött som en galärslav, men det har varit OK..
<andol> Barre: Trött på ett sådant där braigt Karl-Bertil Jonsson-vis?
<Barre> andol: nått sånt ja...  :)  lite glad nu när nätet är uppe igen...
<andol> Barre: Förresten, bara att hojta till utifall att du för eventuella framtida behov vill ha ett konto i reserv på min VPS.
<Barre> andol: va snällt av dig =)  om behovet uppstår så hör jag av mig
<johanbr> David-A: http://bash.org/?949560
<David-A> :)
<Spookan> Nice Spotify funkar ju bra med WIne.. ;)
<Barre> johanbr: hahah.. vilket fail :)
<Spookan> David-A: Viker du något än?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kollade du på zlatans match igår då?
<Philip5> du som är zlatanist och fotbollsgalen ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nee jag kollade ej. Var han bra?
<Philip5> han gjorde 2 mål
<Philip5> och spelade med beckham från start för första gången
<Philip5> tänkte att du satt som klistrad vid sånt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ju jag läste efterrapport, dock var jag nyfiken veta om du tyckte han var bra :)?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://i.imgur.com/crFE6JI.gif :).
<Philip5> han var väl som vanligt. gjorde 2 mål men ena på straff som han själv fixade. mellan varven lite osynlig men drar ju alltid på sig massa folk som öppnar upp för andra
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) okej en helt godkänt insats med andra ord.
<Philip5> ja men inget extra direkt förutom att han så klart gör mål
<David-A> Spookan: nej, den gick bara till ca 17% sen börja den om med samma jobb, om o om igen. har inte vikt nåt på månader.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) ja avgör frankrikes klassiker är inte fyskam.
<Spookan> David-A: Inte jag heller, de tog ju bort det från PS3, men har en server nu plus denna PC så funderar på om man skulle börja igen..
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad tycker du om min skrivbord?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: för lite kde
<Spookan> Kurdi!!! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tjena mittbena.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Alles gut?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jepp väldigt lite KDE. Inga KDE program installerade.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) bara bra hur mår din granne?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Han har flyttat :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, haha :P tss, du har nog tagit paus från honom?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Kan vara så.. ;)
<David-A> johanbr: fallet <bitchchecker> är gammalt, men kul. ( http://www.google.se/search?q=bitchchecker ) (flera engelska översättningar, bl.a ubuntuforums, toribash, themanaworld )
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> Hur vet jag att min xubuntu använder min graphiccard
<Peyam> elelr min cpu?
<Peyam> while playing games
<Peyam> ?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tel, back. Det är nog som jag :P skrev.
<Kurdistan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNDU grymt bra av Unity
<Kurdistan> bye bye arch http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-to-discuss-rolling-release-move-at-next-weeks-uds :)
<Kurdistan> :) ge gärna er röst hörd alla ubuntusar
 * andol måste bara komma fram till vad han tycker först :)
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Pillar du något med Blender då?
<Kurdistan> andol, tycker personligen det är toppen. minskar bördan på utvecklarna och inga mer ofärdiga saker släpps. De släpps när de är redo.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, inte så värst, har det mest installerad för Openshot. Som jag ibland använder.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Hehe ok, btw, jag kör PC och Ubuntu nu för tiden.. ;) Fick inte behålla min Mac. :/
<MarkusDBX> Kurdistan: men blir det verkligen så att inget mer ofärdigt släpps? Kan det inte bli tvärtom?
<Kurdistan> MarkusDBX, nej, då LTS gåvorna avsedda för de som söker stabilitet före allt annat och rolling release för äventyr-lyssna som vill köra det nyaste av allt.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, varför?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) mac är ändå förvirrande.
<David-A> just nu på tv Aktuellt 21:00-21:40. skolbarn i USA övervakas med RFID-chip, hand-scanners o kameror. "det är väl okej", "man vänjer sig", "det är för en bra sak".
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Fick inbrott. :/
<Kurdistan> Spookan, haha dem köpte sig huvudvärk och "status". :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) självklart ej roligt att du har blivit av med saker men som vanligt ska ju status grejer tas. hoppas du hade backup på filerna.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, vad tycker du om Ubuntu med Unity?
<EAG> nån som vet varför muspekaren försvinner i vissa fönster när man kör virtualiserat med kvm?
<David-A> EAG: när du kör alla OS, eller bara när du kör ubuntu med unity? (jag känner igen att muspekaren fladdrar i unity i qemu kvm)
<EAG> tja
<EAG> det är både i ubuntu och linuxmint iaf
<EAG> jag får ganska dålig prestanda överlag tycker jag
<EAG> och jag avsätter ändå 2 cpu och 2048 minne till den
<EAG> och den är ensam om att snurra
<K350> Finch var ju riktigt trevligt med TorChat :-)
<Spookan> Finns det något smidigt sätt att kryptera data i Ubuntu?
<johanbr> Spookan: många, beror på vad du vill göra (gpg,openssl,gnutls,LUKS,...)
<Spookan> johanbr: Vill mest kunna kryptera/dekryptera mappar...
<johanbr> Spookan: paketet cryptkeeper verkar göra vad du vill
<Spookan> johanbr: Tackar, ska kolla upp.
<Spookan> Det ville inte starta.
<morpa> truecrypt är ju lättanvänt o bra
<Spookan> Då måste jag väl ha partitioner att kryptera väl?
<johanbr> Spookan: tydligen beror detta på unity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptkeeper/+bug/571473
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 571473 in cryptkeeper "add support for application indicator" [High,Confirmed]
 * johanbr blir mindre och mindre nöjd med Canonical
<David-A> Spookan: det finns flera olika kommandon för att bara kryptera enskilda filer
<Spookan> David-A: Ok, men vill slippa kommandon, får väl kryptera med 7-zip...
<johanbr> Spookan: file-roller kan skapa krypterade arkiv, det kanske är bra nog?
<David-A> Spookan: är inte 7-zip också ett kommando?
<Spookan> johanbr: Ok, får kolla det..
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam1> d
<Peyam> alla e döda
<Peyam> realubot: där?
<David-A> Hej Peyam!
<Peyam> tjena
<David-A> Peyam: är den här kul?:  a=- b=_; printf '\n  (")\n'; while :; do printf '  %sO%s\r' $a $b; x=$a; a=$b; b=$x; sleep 0.2; done
<Peyam> aaa nice..
<Peyam> du har en framtid inom programmering
<David-A> spel-programmering :)
<David-A> Peyam: minns du linus på linjen?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-01
<Peyam> David-A: sorry. va o duschade
<Peyam> nej jag e inge spel människa dire
<Peyam> kt
<David-A> Peyam: linus på linjen var inget spel, utan tecknad kortfilm. se youtube.
<Peyam> orka
<David-A> Peyam: ah, hunden:  http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1057715/orka-ar-sveriges-forsta-sjoraddningshund
<Peyam> orka tildet också
<David-A> Peyam: i den mån bash-spelet påminner om linus på linjen, skulle temat kunna vara flera linusar på linjen som sjuter på varandra (multi user)
<Peyam> jag spelar HoN nu .. och det e svårt o lära sig tkr ja
<Peyam> David-A: Asså jag undrat en gre. jag installerade aldrig drivrutinerna för min grafikkort. men ändå funkar den Hur kommer det sig+ har xubuntu själv konfigurerat skiten?
<David-A> Peyam: default grafikdrivrutiner funkar också. det man kan välja med Additional Drivers är "propritära" drivrutiner.
<Peyam> ja fast det finns inget sådant altiernative i xubuntu
<Peyam> jag vill vara säkert att det är mitt grafikort som jag spelar på och inte det integrerade grafiken i CPU
<David-A> Peyam: förr var de "propritära" grafikdrivrutinerna bättre (snabbare, mer stöd för acceleration i chippen), men nu tror jag skillnaderna inte är så stora.
<David-A> Peyam: kolla i /var/log/Xorg.nånting.log vad den har laddat
<Peyam> men tror du att det e integrerade grafiken som sköter spelandet eller gpun?
<Peyam> David-A: http://pastebin.com/DVUktk7p ser du ? inget med AMD
<Peyam> jo på line 16 står det
<David-A> Peyam: om du har integrerad grafik på moderkortet OCH ett separat grafikkort så har de väl var sin anslutning till bildskärm.
<David-A> på rad 16 står vad den hittat för krets. det står på andra rader vad den laddat för drivrutin
<Peyam> ja. jag har båda skärmarna kopplade till grafikkortet och avaktiverad cpu'n integrerade
<Peyam> nej den finns
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> David-A: nu hittade jag additional drivers
<Peyam> den använder den open sourc'a
<David-A> Peyam: för mej funkar open source bättre än den propriteära. (amd radeon) några procent långsammare men stabilare.
<Peyam> nice
<David-A> Peyam: du kan prova att aktivera den proipitära i Additional Drivers och se om det blir bättre. Om inte, de-aktivera den igen.
<Peyam> orkar inte.. jag laddade ner en från amd och det var en riktigt pain in the ass att switcha allt till det normala
<Peyam> men nu vet jag att det tar skit från gpu'n så det e bra
<David-A> Peyam: vad menar du med "laddade ner från amd"? du har väl inte använt Internet i stället för ubuntus pakethantering och drivarehantering?
<Peyam> David-A: jo. det gjorde jag. för när ja körde fick man ladda ner och installa själv. och ja trodde det va samma med ubuntu.
<David-A> Peyam: men du vet fortfarande inte hur det ska gå till?
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> nu hittade jag additional drivers
<David-A> Peyam: då förstår jag inte "orkar inte". har du ett handikapp så att för att mata in varje bokstav och musrörelse måste du blinka hundra gånger med vänster öga?
<Peyam> ja men nu funkar det bra! jag ville ba bli säker om det verkligen använder gpun
<Peyam> och nu vet ja att den gör d
<realubot> ibm undrar när hans "spärr" tas bort så att han får skriva igen i kanalen?
<lag^> Nämen
<lag^> Hej realubot
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<realubot> lag^: Wzup?
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn morrn
<realubot> God morgon alla lågstatusentrepenörer!
<ben72> godmorgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Förmiddag!
<Coffe> cho
<HeMan> Shoo bre?
<Coffe> brosshan
<Barre> larsemil: pingelipling
<delhage> Barre: plonelinplong
<delhage> MITM!
<Barre> Bad route!
<andol> delhage: Ahh, så det är du som är den ökände mannen i mitten?
<delhage> yep
<andol> Tänka sig
<andol> Själv har jag alltid utgått från att det var Eve, utklädd med skägg
<larsemil> Barre: plong!
<Barre> larsemil: jag är en potintiell kund som är ute efter en vps... do your sale stuff!!!
<larsemil> Barre: öh. köp en vps hos oss. nu
<andol> Barre: Tja, på dalnix.se kan man ju läsa "Det finns inga dåliga frågor" samt "Vi hjälper dig med dina problem oavsett hur svåra eller enkla de är."
<andol> Måste säga att jag själv nästan är lite sugen på att bli kund bara för att få tillfälle att testa de påståendena :-)
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/sverige/sa-latt-ar-det-att-kapa-ditt-foretag_7955164.svd
<realubot> Se upp för spioner!
<larsemil> andol: sen kostar det därefter. :)
<Barre> larsemil: men... vd är det där för säljsnack....
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, ingår inte obegränsad med support oavsett kontotyp då alltså?
<Barre> antii: det ingår... men kostar extra ;)
<andol> Hmm, bestämde vi inte att det bara skulle få finnas en person med ett a* nickname i kanalen? :)
<Barre> jag har bestämt för mig att vi bestämt det.. antii är skyldig för IRC-nickstöld eftersom enbart andol får ha ett nick som börjar på a   :)
<Coffe> +1 Barre
<antii> Barre: haha
<Barre> antii: det är enklare att skylla på dig än att accpetera mina fel-tab :O
<antii> Barre: absolut inte.
 * antii slaps Barre with a large trout.
<andol> Barre: Patcha nick-kompletteringen i irssi? :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha... självklart
<Barre> extremt nöjd med ownCloud, om jag skall kritiera något så är det för enkelt att implementera..
<delhage> Barre: vad är det?
<Barre> delhage: som dropbox men du kör på egen hw och du äger din egna data.. har fram tills igår varit "tvungen" att använda dropbox/googe-drive för vissa saker. Nu mera kör jag allt på eget järn, syncar mellan arbetsdatorn (win7), android telefon, OSX och Linux. sjukt enkelt
<HeMan> Barre: funkar det över IPv6?
<bamsefar> Barre: Är inte det nån php-grej typ?
<Barre> bamsefar: nope...
<Barre> HeMan: det tror jag absolut att den gör
<Barre> bamsefar: http://owncloud.org/
<Barre> bamsefar: tror de kör en modifierad version av csync plus lite egen kod
 * Barre struntar lite hur de gjort, det fungerar nämligen kalas
<Coffe>   Barre jag ska försöka hinna bygga puppet modul för proxmox  sedan stöd för foreman
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej :)
<Barre> har dock inte testat CalDav eller CardDav implementationen då jag inte har det behovet än
<Barre> Coffe: spännande
<Coffe> Barre:  ja kommer bli simpelt göra en ny dev maskin snart
<Barre> jag har beslutat att (åter igen) bygga om hela min hemmamiljö. Då kommer jag förmodligen tabort proxmox
<delhage> Barre: ok
<Coffe> Barre: okey.. så sugen på openstack ?
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur mycket grjer har du hemma? :)
<Barre> Coffe: jag är sugen på openstack, men det blir förmodligen inte det.. får se...
<Barre> bamsefar: inte så mycket prylar
 * Nafallo har egen firefox sync server nu ;-)
<Coffe> vem har inte de ..
<Nafallo> bah. jag har egen yubico server ocksa! ;-)
<HeMan> någon annan som har problem att logga in på delicious.com med chrome?
<Coffe> bah,, jag med
<Coffe> dock fungerar inte mig
<Coffe> min
<Barre> Nafallo: vad är en firefox syncserver?
<HeMan> jag har en egen radius-server
<Barre> HeMan: men min morfar är polis!
<Nafallo> Barre: typ firefox sync... men istallet for att synca till mozilla syncar jag till en av mina :-)
<HeMan> Barre: jagar han fildelare?
<Barre> Nafallo: ahh.. kör ju chrome, så det sket sig :)
<Barre> HeMan: nej, han är död
<HeMan> jag har tänkt sätta upp den svåraste av alla servrar: en skrivarserver!
<HeMan> men jag drar mig lite för det
<Nafallo> Barre: typ tabbar, historik, bokmarken, addons, losenord och sadant pa alla dina firefoxes :-P
<Barre> HeMan: skrivare... det är så.... 80-tal
<Nafallo> HeMan: lol
<HeMan> risken finns att frugan börjar använda den och då sitter man ju där igen
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> HeMan: skaffa en skrivare med inbyggd skriverserver istallet? :-)
<Nafallo> i.e. en riktig skrivare ;-)
<Nafallo> en 2000-tal skrivare :-)
<HeMan> nej, då är det ju precis samma problem
<HeMan> förutom att den inte är open source så man fattar ingenting
<Coffe> Nafallo:  jag anv det ävn då jag byter dator.. för att få med mig allt man behöver.
<PhilDesmond> Ööööööh... vad hette den däringe sajten som var typ som Pricerunner fast typ... mer privat... och typ skapades innan Pricerunner och den var typ... lila bakgrund...?
<PhilDesmond> Om den nu finns kvar.
<Nafallo> Coffe: hmm. mitt anvandingsomrade blev netbook hemma och android overallt... sa mest for att inte tappa mina tabbar och bokmarken :-)
<Nafallo> Coffe: fast jag slangde in min mac for att fa jobbets bokmarken ocksa :-P
<Nafallo> min air ar lite for stor att anvanda i sangen, medans hp mini ar perfekt :-)
<Coffe> Nafallo: jag kör inte FF i android.   men smart
<Nafallo> vart att testa, den har blivit battre pa sistone :-)
<Nafallo> tillrackligt for att byta ut chrome dar ;-)
<HeMan> jag har ju precis bytt till chrome både på laptop och android-prylarna
<HeMan> någon som testat http://zerovm.org/?
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte grep -f file1 file2 för att hitta xyz i file1 i xyzuv i file2?
<realubot> Svara annars spränger jag kanalen.
 * realubot placerar dynamitgubbar i kanalen.
<PhilDesmond> För att alla kommandon i Unix är trasiga.
<PhilDesmond> Och extremt oanvändarvänliga.
<realubot> PhilDesmond: Det verkar nästan så.
<PhilDesmond> Och skiljer sig mellan varenda OS.
 * realubot tänder stubinen.
<PhilDesmond> Och jag har fortfarande inte fått reda på vad den där sajten hette.
<realubot> Vilken sajt?
<PhilDesmond> Vad hette den däringe sajten som var typ som Pricerunner fast typ... mer privat... och typ skapades innan Pricerunner och den var typ... lila bakgrund...?
<realubot> Prisjakt?
<realubot> :)
<PhilDesmond> Trodde de var samma?
<PhilDesmond> Prisjakt...
<realubot> Det är den enda prisjämförelsesajt jag känner till.
<PhilDesmond> Hmm...
<PhilDesmond> Den kändes mer som ett hopkok för privat bruk.
<realubot> Prisjakt är bra.
<PhilDesmond> Och kanske var 10 år sedan jag såg den, så den kanske är död.
<realubot> Om du nu är ute efter just en prisjämförelsesajt.
<PhilDesmond> Jag förstår inte hur de där sajterna kan existera om det inte är så att alla butiker ger dem något slags API privat.
<PhilDesmond> För de har knappast ett offentligt API...
<PhilDesmond> Vilken mardröm att kontakta alla butiker och försöka få dem att lägga upp ett standard-API...
<PhilDesmond> De kan knappast hålla på och gå runt med HTML-botar och regexpa ut information från deras sajter...
<realubot> PhilDesmond: Det står på prisjakt hur det går till. Vissa butiker skickar priserna som kommaseparerade filer till Prisjakt. Andra uppgifter får dom samla in manuellt.
<PhilDesmond> Hur kan de samla in manuellt?
<Coffe> *visslar*
<realubot> Coffe: Huh?
<Coffe> tur man inte kan något om sånt
<PhilDesmond> Jävligt taskigt att de skickar CSV-filer privat till Prisjakt. Jag vill också ha de där filerna.
<PhilDesmond> Coffe vet något...
<realubot> PhilDesmond: Det är klart att det går men det är ett jävla jobb.
 * realubot kopplar polisgrepp på Coffe.
<realubot> Berätta!
<PhilDesmond> Ja, och det är ingen vettig människa som gör det.
<PhilDesmond> Coffe bara dricker kaffe.
<Coffe> oftast så utbyter man produkt kataloger med varandra amazon hade förut man kunde köra hela deras..
<realubot> PhilDesmond: Det är nog gymnasieungdomar eller något som gör det som extraknäck.
<realubot> Typ.
<Coffe> sedan så  är det butikerna som skickar in sin data .. oftast då inte i någon standard.. men de hädner man scriptar inhämtning av priser via deras siter..
<realubot> Vad är en punktkatalog?
<PhilDesmond> Produktkatalog sade han.
<PhilDesmond> Och vilka är "man"?
<Coffe> det är alla möjliga
<Coffe> men beroende på intervall så hämtar man data set med senaste förändringarna
<PhilDesmond> Vadå alla möjliga?
<Coffe> finns ju sidor som i sin tur hämtar bästa priset från olika pris siter
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/info.php?t=for_stores_price
<realubot> "En prisfil är en databasfil som vi behöver för att kunna läsa in priserna från en butik. Den ska helst ligga på butikens server. Vi läser in den minst tre gånger per dygn för att hålla vår listning uppdaterad."
<PhilDesmond> Givetvis är det inget som alla butiker ger ut offentligt?
<Coffe> men min erfarenhet är att alla har olika strukturer på dom
<PhilDesmond> Jag skulle t.ex. vilja göra en egen tjänst men det är uteslutet att jag ska sitta och e-posta alla butiker och fråga efter sådana filer.
<realubot> PhilDesmond: Why not? Butikerna vill väl synas på Prisjakt?
<PhilDesmond> Ja, men jag driver inte Prisjakt...
<Coffe> PhilDesmond:  alternativet är att bli ÅF till de andra , dela din vinst med dom till en början tills du blir å stort att butiker direkt kontaktar dig .
<Coffe> hämta priserna är inte de svåra... utan matcha produkterna
<Nafallo> http://bartongeorge.net/2013/03/01/xps-13-developer-edition-available-online-in-europe/
<Nafallo> :-)
<PhilDesmond> Tja, om de hittar på egna modellnamn är det svårt att matcha dem, ja.
<PhilDesmond> Men det utgår jag från att de inte gör.
<PhilDesmond> Coffe: Sedan förstår jag inte hur du kan tycka att hämta priserna inte är svårt.
<Coffe> PhilDesmond:  för jag vet hur svårt det är att matcha produkterna
<PhilDesmond> Nafallo: Ubuntu har ju blivit onda och megakommersiella och skickar alla knapptryck till reklamföretag på sistone?
<PhilDesmond> Coffe: Varför är det det?
<Nafallo> PhilDesmond: nope. stammer inte :-)
<Philip5> nu helg!!
<HeMan> nu; prodsättning av massa roliga förändringar i kluster och kösystem
<bamsefar> HeMan: Uhm, är du galen?
<HeMan> bamsefar: fredag kl 17, perfekt tid!
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad kan gå fel?
<bamsefar> :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi har dock folk på plats hela helgen för att testa
<Philip5> HeMan: ja rulla ut allt och gå sedan hem för helg direkt! :D
<HeMan> hem och plocka fram en kvarting sprit, kasta bort korken och ha en tyst minut!
<Philip5> HeMan: sedan kan ju kvällspasset försöka nå dig under helgen för att höra vad fan du har rullat ut innan du gick hem...
<HeMan> Philip5: och jag har helt slut konsonanter när dom ringer!
<Philip5> kan jag tro det... de fastnar lätt i flaskan
<HeMan> intressant, en arduino-shield-kompatibel arm-pryl, https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11712
<Philip5> btw, någon som hört/sett något från yeager på senare tid? han har slutat hänga här eller?
<Philip5> HeMan: köp och bygg ett kluster
<Screedo> goddag
<Philip5> god eftermiddag
<Screedo> allt väl med Philip5?
<Philip5> jodå. det är ju helg
<Philip5> wb Hund
<maxjezy> någon som testat ubuntuphone?
<maxjezy> finns det någonstans man kan läsa om framsteg osv?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du lever
<Philip5> försökte få din uppmärksamhet härom kvällen
<Philip5> det var lönlöst
<maxjezy> Philip5: jasså?
<maxjezy> jag har varit på resande fot men kom hem i tisdags ju
<Philip5> maxjezy: skulle höra om du kör cycles i blender med gpu eller bara cpu?
<Philip5> blev rätt stor skillnad när jag testade
<Philip5> däremot så verkade inte gpun klara alla typer av shaders
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag blandar, just nu har hårstrån inte stöd under gpu
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag testade igår med 310.14 drivisarna, cpu och gpu var lika snabba
<maxjezy> men med 304 drivisar är gpu snabbare
<maxjezy> och hanterar scener med fler vertar snabbare
<maxjezy> på en vanlig kub märker man inte större skillnad, båda renderar under sekunden, standardscenen.
<maxjezy> Philip5: har dock inte märkt att shaders skulle fungera sämre med gpu
<Philip5> nä det var just hår som inte funkade märkte jag
<Philip5> trodde det var någon hårshadergrej
<maxjezy> det funkar bara med experementiella stadiet av cpu
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> my bad
<Philip5> jag kör med 313.09 drivisar
<Philip5> vad har du för gpu?
<maxjezy> nu såhär i framtiden sett från baktiden känns det som man prisade blenders internal render för mycket
<maxjezy> 550
<Philip5> aha, jag har 660
<maxjezy> får verkligen inte samma speed i linux som windows när jag renderar gpu
<johanbr> maxjezy: inte provat ubuntuphone, men såg en recension som påstod det var mycket som inte fungerade än
<maxjezy> johanbr: jo, upplevde det som så jag med. det som fungerade gick att räkna på en hand, och det var inte stabila funktionella funktioner
<maxjezy> Philip5: när jag blir rik beställer jag nog ett nvidia 890
<Philip5> maxjezy: däremot har jag inte lyckats packa openshaderlanguage-stöd så min blender är utan osl
<Philip5> vet inte vad det gör mer än kanske bättre previews eller nått
<Philip5> kanske går att hacka mer egna shaders
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kena.
<maxjezy> jo, dessutom är de väl inte blenderspecifika
<maxjezy> går att importera såna shaders lite överallt om ja fattat det rätt
<Philip5> borde vara så
<maxjezy> inget som bitit tag i mitt intressefinger ännu
<Philip5> bara de är gjorda efter standard. många av de stora renderarna har ju egna renderingsspråk men det kanske finns converters
<Kurdistan> Ubuntu 12.04.2 är ju snabb både i boot-tid och shutdown.  Impad.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P vad kommer du göra om ubuntu blir rolling release då förlorar ditt ppa sitt syfte?
<Philip5> kan ju alltid anpassa paket efter min smak :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) ja det kan du. Dock skönt om det går igenom. 1 LTS och en Rolling Release. Lättar nog på bördan. Dock önska man att LTS kunde ha mer uppdaterade program (userspace). Lite tråkigt bara firefox får rullande utgåva av program uppdatering.
<johanbr> att uppdatera alla program i LTS skulle ta väldigt mycket tid
<johanbr> att firefox får uppdateringar beror nog mest på mozillas "originella" policy att inte ge ut säkerhetsuppdateringar separat
<realubot> Kurdistan: hallå din gamla windowssmugglare!
<Philip5> jag tror nog att ubuntu kommer fortsätta släppas enligt samma modell som nu en tid framöver
<Kurdistan> johanbr, :) syftar ej på alla.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha windows?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är inga "rykten" utan något som på allvar diskuteras.
<Philip5> jo men jag tror inte det kommer slå igenom
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad baserar du det på?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Skojar bara med dig. Hur är det med dig annars då?
<Peyam> wtf
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) bara bra.
<Peyam> va fan var det för fel på Sterkasor
<Peyam> bytt namn förihelvetet
<Philip5> Kurdistan: på traditioner
<Kurdistan> Peyam, :) juste jag glömde sätta dig på ignore efter bytet tillbaks till Ubuntu.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: jag vet att du e sterkasor! ni har ju för fan samma ip
<Kurdistan> hur sätter man troll-Peyam-ignore?
<Peyam> [/ignore]
<realubot> Typ: /ignore peyam
<Kurdistan> Peyam, jepp det är samma person och du är fortfarande ett troll :).
<Peyam> Kurdistan: nope! :)
<Peyam> realubot: du borde ladda ner HoN och spela!
<Kurdistan> realubot, du har fel, hmm. någon annan som vet?
<Peyam> Kurdistan: du högerklickar på mitt namn och väljer ignore eller så googlar du på det!
<Peyam> Kurdistan: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<maxjezy> Philip5: testade du dynamic topology i sculpt?
<maxjezy> snake hook är grymt
<maxjezy> Philip5: om du packar blender 2.66 kan du väl säga till
<realubot> Peyam: Jag lirar inga spel.
<Peyam> du borde
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det ska vara /ignore foobar
<Kurdistan> realubot, tack.
<Kurdistan> :) Peyam påstår att han är respekterad på irc. Är det fredagsunderhållning man kallar detta?
<Peyam> Kurdistan: är inte det här offtopic?
<Peyam> Till Ica för att hämta världens bästa cpu fläkt
<Peyam> höreeeeeeeees
<Kurdistan> realubot, nej du har fel det är så här: /ignore Peyam!*@* all
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Har aldrig fel!
<Peyam> hörs
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) bästa xchat kommandot
<realubot> xchat
<realubot> Jag trodde du använde Irssi.
<Kurdistan> realubot, https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_ignore
<realubot> Det kanske förklarar saken.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) jag är ingen nörd.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är du visst det.
<realubot> En linuxnörd är vad du är. ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot, /ignore *!*@213.103.191.54 NOTI PRIV  (IP-ignore :) trollet)
<Kurdistan> --->> /ignore *!*@213.103.191.54 ALL   (ännu bättre)
<Kurdistan> realubot, jaha det finns tydligen :) gui också
<Kurdistan> realubot, http://i.imgur.com/rDVXPgl.png
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är ju perfekt med Irssi i tiling i Terminalen med Screen.
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar.
<Kurdistan> :) realubot återigen du kanske gillar irssi men jag gillar faktiskt xchat
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: konversation är bäst!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, konversation är grym också. dock :) är xchat bra nog för mig.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hej förresten.
<maxjezy> tjenis!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad görs ikväll? ta hand-om-ungen :) fredag?
<maxjezy> japp, ungen går på saft ikväll så hon lever rövare här hemma
<maxjezy> springer som tåget till kylskåpet och tigger saft.
<Spookan> Vad nerdig jag känner mig, kör Ubuntu på servern och Ubuntu på min desktop PC.. ;) Nu bara lära sig en massa. :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/04/blender-257-ppa-repository-install.html
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har redan packat blender 2.66 men kommer inte lägga upp den på min ppa för den byggs emot cuda toolkit som är gigantiskt och tar upp för mycket plats på ppan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha grym unge. jag är på hennes sida. idag :) blir det hiphop-kväll (en viss bekant har spelning)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: jasså, äre labyrint?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vet ej om länkens ppa funkar men den ska i alla fall ge senaste. kan ej checka då jag är nöjd med blender som kommer med LTS. använder den ändå bara för openshot.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) något åt det hållet.
<maxjezy> labababa..
<maxjezy> tror inte den funkar, har för mig ja testade förra veckan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, okej sorry dude kör som sagt inte blender sep.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du inte paket med blender 2.66 redan? har du bara en stor statisk blobb i din hem-mapp?
<maxjezy> jag har en mapp jag går in i och startar det, men jag vill gärna uppdatera den som är installerad i systemet, dvs 2,63.
<maxjezy> kubuntu startar 2.66 automatiskt, men inte xubuntu eller lubuntu
<maxjezy> då kubuntu har filassosiatiponsjhiaghihagfhiogahioghiogsehiogse <h medans inte xubuntu har samma
<maxjezy> Philip5: du skulle bli mörkrädd om du såg min hemma-mapp
<maxjezy> fult av mappar som heter asasas, asdasdad osv.
<Philip5> fast blender börjar feta till sig nu och bli ett rätt stort program. mitt dynamiskt byggda blenderpaket är uppe i 37,2 mb
<Philip5> ajdå
<maxjezy> jo, fast ändå är det smalt jämnfört med annat
<maxjezy> winamp ligger väl på typ 100 mb idag
<Philip5> gör det?
<maxjezy> näe, ja vet inte, men de flesta program växer ju
<Philip5> menar du apache för windows?
<maxjezy> apache känner jag igen, men windows?
<Philip5> det är ju en bunt statiska program
<Peyam> nu e cpu fläkten här
<Philip5> winamp trodde jag var som lamp :D
<Peyam> haha
<Philip5> vad är det för cpu-fläkt?
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6308772/noctua-nh-u9b-se2 Philip5
<Philip5> Peyam: aha, jag har sedan rätt länge en sådan här: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5322166/noctua-nh-d14
<Philip5> den lite större varianten
<Peyam> ja. den får inte plats i min låda .
<Peyam> jag kunde högst ha 130
<Philip5> aha
<Peyam> ja tyvärr
<Peyam> har planer att köpa en låda i framtiden
<Peyam> men det e långt kvar till dess
<Peyam> just nu klarar ja mig med mitt system
<Peyam> söker en jämförelse på  xubuntu vs windows 7
<Philip5> kör min fläkt på tystast möjliga för att hålla nere ljudnivån snarare än dra på för att kyla så mycket som möjligt
<Peyam> det e inte så viktigt för mig
<Peyam> irriterar inte mig på ljudet
<Peyam> det e mer temperaturen som står mig som jag har på conkyn och alltid framför ögonen på mig
<Kurdistan> Hund, tjena arch räv.
<Philip5> tror han kör ubuntu igen... lite som du
<Philip5> återvändare
<Peyam> jag har slem i halsen..vet ej om jag börjar  bli sjukk eller är det av snusen.. :S
<HeMan> min förra laptop hade jag upp i temperatur så den trottlade...
<Peyam> jag har alltid mellan 44-50 på min stationära med xubuntu.. och det är 22 kvar hemma.. det är för högt för en vinter
<HeMan> men den lät fläkte så mycket att jag satte in en brytare så jag stängde av den
<Peyam> hahhaa
<HeMan> runt 100 grader trottlade den på
<Philip5> mina cpu-cores idlar på runt 32 grader
<HeMan> men det var ingen fara, bara att slå på fläkten så svalnade den igen
<Philip5> 29 grader i lådan
<HeMan> vi hade en kund som spolade in 75 gradig luft på framsidan på 300 datorer
<Peyam> Philip5: har du bytt original fläktarna?
<maxjezy> Philip5: mina ligger runt 35-39
<HeMan> 31 grader på min maskin hemma nu
<maxjezy> HeMan: jag sprutar varmluft på min dator när jag rengör den
<maxjezy> med hårfön från obh nordica
<maxjezy> fasiken vad dammet pyr sin väg
<HeMan> maxjezy: men då går den inte fullt och inte i två dygn va?
<maxjezy> näe, ett par sekunder så är lådan ren från dammigt dammande damm
<Philip5> Peyam: jag kör ju med storebror av din nya fläkt ju
<Peyam> niceee
<maxjezy> Peyam: varför kör du inte på originalfläkt?
<Peyam> jag kör med den nu men ska byta skiten om 2 timmar
<maxjezy> ja tycker intel gör bra originalfläktar, bättre än de som varit med amd datorer
<maxjezy> Peyam: akta så du inte slinter med en skruvmejseln bara
<Peyam> ska va försikti
<maxjezy> Philip5: det känns nästan som du är som jag fast lite värre, med tanke på val av hårdvara
<maxjezy> jag säger inte att du efter-apar mig, men det skulle lätt kunna uppfattas så på ett häftigt internetforum
<maxjezy> wacom, geforce, intel osv..
<maxjezy> valt nickname efter min tv
<maxjezy> ja kanske ska ringa stalker-tv5 och be om en konfrontation
<maxjezy> min sambo tittar på rederiet igen, två år sedan vi såg hela serien och nu är den på tapeten igen.
<maxjezy> rederiet, skilda världar, tre kronor.
<maxjezy> dessa går inte se fler gånger utan att göra det till ren humor och förnedringstv
<HeMan> maxjezy: tre kronor spelades in där jag bor!
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag brukar nynna på signaturmelodin när jag går och handlar i Sätra Centrum!
<Kurdistan> ne kanalen nu ska man röra på mig.. ta hand om varandra kära tuxare.
<maxjezy> HeMan: så du känner reine på närköpet?
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp!
<Philip5> HeMan: är det inte så att serien tre kronor spelades in baserad på ditt liv?! ;)
 * maxjezy misstänker att HeMan spelade rollen som klimax
<HeMan> Philip5: nope, jag bodde i Umeå eller Skellefteå när det spelades in
<maxjezy> HeMan: en riktig norrlänning i dig alltså
<Philip5> HeMan: kansek de bara ville göra så för att inte hänga ut dig helt
<HeMan> maxjezy: är ju uppvuxen i Arvidsjaur så jo
<maxjezy> najs, joikade som ung då?
<bamsefar> Det gör han fortfarande.
<maxjezy> hett, joikande är farligt nära att bli populärt.
<Peyam> vad e joika
<HeMan> vi skojade om att vi hade en joikbox
<HeMan> en kompis ställde sig i ett skåp och joikade...
<Peyam> men vad e joika
<Peyam> va betyder d
<HeMan> Peyam: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jojk
<HeMan> tror aldrig jag skrivit jojk tidigare...
<HeMan> Peyam: har du spotify?
<Peyam> ja men jag lyssnar knappt på musik
<HeMan> Peyam: spotify:track:2aGvvSsAQPCpRBUxMnWHP0
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIvk85Ox0YA
<maxjezy> sofia jannok är grym på detta
<HeMan> Mari Boine är också rätt duktig
<maxjezy> får rysningar av sånt här
<Peyam> http://urplay.se/Produkter/171331-Varlden-Lustaktenskap-i-Iran
<Spookan> realubot: Vaken/där?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> han e alltid det
<Peyam> vad e problemet
<Peyam> jag e kungenhär
<deejayalive> Varför får jag inte åäö funka i en fräsh ubuntu installation?
<deejayalive> funkar typ var 5e reboot
<deejayalive> keyboard är svenska, language är svenska.. allt är svenska
<Peyam> var?
<Peyam> i vilket program
<deejayalive> överallt
<deejayalive> firefox, xmbc, libraoffice writer, terminal osv..
<Spookan> Peyam: Inget du kan hjälpa med tyvärr.
<Peyam> Spookan: säg det bara
<Spookan> Peyam: Det gäller forumet, så nej du kan inte hjälpa till.
<Peyam> vilket forum?
<Peyam> ubuntu-se.org?
<Peyam> deejayalive: http://ubuntu.se/threads/9458-Jag-kan-inte-skriva-%C3%A5%C3%A4%C3%B6-f%C3%A5r-inte-det-svenska-tangenterna-att-funka!
<Spookan> Peyam: Jepp.
<deejayalive> Peyam: allt där stämmer.. står på svenska, inte italienska.
<Peyam> deejayalive: gillar inte din attityd. googla!
<Peyam> kmr ej hjälpa dej
<deejayalive> Peyam: Ursäkta? Tror du inte jag testat googla?
<Peyam> deejayalive: du borde söka mer
<deejayalive> Peyam: du borde gå härifrån
<Peyam> nope!
<Peyam> ditt språkstöd är inte fullständig.
<deejayalive> jo för här gör du ingen nytta mer än att sprida dynga
<Peyam> googla deejayalive
<andol> Peyam: Ifall du inte känner för att hjälpa till, vilket står dig helt fritt, så går det alldeles utmärkt att vara tyst istället för att vara dryg.
<Peyam> andol: okej
<deejayalive> Peyam, svara istället på, hur får jag mitt språkstöd komplett då om det inte är det? trots att jag installerat komplett språkstöd?
<andol> Spookan: NÃ¥got joxigt med forumet?
<Peyam> deejayalive: har inte kört ubuntu med gnome på hundra år. men man brukar avmarkera " use system default" när du går in på layout i keyboard.
<Peyam> jag e inte helt säker på det dock
<Peyam> så e dte i xubuntu
<Spookan> andol: Nja tänkte bara be realubot att ändra en grej i sin guide ang FAH, han har ju med att man kan göra det på PS3, men de har ju lagt ner den grejjen.
<andol> Spookan: Ah
<Peyam> deejayalive: och kolla om den här ger ngt med sv_SE
<deejayalive> Peyam: fan du är inte så dum, sv_SE undrar vad det betyder? Hört talas om unity istället för gnome? Om du inte vet vad du pratar om så är det nog du som ska börja googla istället
<Peyam> deejayalive: man kör unity över Gnome. okej..man jag tänkte hjälpa dig så du ville ej
<maxjezy> softa ner med att klanka på varandras oförmåga att haxxa!
<Peyam> deejayalive: åhhh nu såg jag att jag inte skrev kommandot.. så skuille ja ha skriviy local -a och kolla om den här ger ngt med sv_SE
<Peyam> men aja.. du får bli ngn annans problem
<Spookan> Somliga är här för att hjälpa och andra för att bli hjälpta eller få tips och ideer ang att komma i rätt sökväg. Make love not war.. :P
<deejayalive> problemet är att jag vet exakt hur jag gör i klassiska "gnome" men i unity är inställningarna så begränsade om jag inte ska börja köra konsoll.
<maxjezy> one spliff a day an the music da we play keeps teh bad wibes away, dats wa me docta say!
<maxjezy> näe, svenska doktorer säger bara, antidepp och flour!
<Spookan> Ingen här som spelar WoW?
<deejayalive> Peyam: locale -a ger följande:
<deejayalive> tv@tv-desktop:~$ locale -a
<deejayalive> C
<deejayalive> C.UTF-8
<deejayalive> POSIX
<deejayalive> sv_FI.utf8
<deejayalive> sv_SE.utf8
<deejayalive> zh_CN.utf8
<deejayalive> zh_SG.utf8
<Spookan> För att kunna kolla på en orginal dvd så måste jag ha libdvdcss2?
<Spookan> Nähä..
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkwgVCdRMUs
<ibm_> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm_> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm_> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm_> finns det något kommando?
<MarkusDBX> huh?
<Spookan> Google är bra. Löste det. :P
<maxjezy> ibm_: reboot
<maxjezy> one google to rule them all!
<ibm_> maxjezy ha ha du är rolig
<ibm_> maxjezy allvarligt
<ibm_> maxjezy förresten du använder windows eller hur
<MarkusDBX> ibm_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart      startar om nätverksanslutningarna iaf
<ibm_> maxjezy vad gör du här
<maxjezy> ibm_: jadu, jag hänger här
<maxjezy> this is my hangout
<maxjezy> jo, det händer att jag använder windows med
<ibm_> jag har gjort det nu men nätverksanslutningarna startar inte har även försökt med start
<MarkusDBX> ibm_: Anropar du rätt nätverkskort? I din /etc/networking/interfaces
<ibm_> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm_> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm_> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm_> finns det något kommando?
<MarkusDBX> postade du inte nyss detta?
<MarkusDBX> tror du får formulera din fråga bättre
<ibm_> den förra förstörde alla nätverksanslutningar
<ibm_> det var ingen bra kommando
<ibm_> fick starta om datorn
<ibm_> om start 2 gånger
<MaTachi> ajdå
<PhilDesmond> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=570056&title=Eye%20Glasses%20DVR& http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=570053&title=SpyCobra& http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=570054&title=Voice%20Bug& http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=570061&title=Spy%20Wall%20Microphone&
<PhilDesmond> Hur kan de få sälja dessa?
<PhilDesmond> Eller snarare... hur kan de?
<MarkusDBX> well, du har kunnat köpa sån där skit länge på nätet. Dom fick väl bra pris från importören =)
<PhilDesmond> Kanske speciellt den där väggavlyssnaren är ju helt sinnessjuk.
<PhilDesmond> Har den en enda laglig användning?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-02
<MarkusDBX> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=570053&title=SpyCobra&  vi ubuntu användare går säkra =)
<MarkusDBX> vad ens usb stickan tillför kan man undra
<PhilDesmond> Vad pratar du om?
<MarkusDBX> en värdelös usbsticka som "installerar ett spionprogram", som du nyss posta.
<ibm_> men visst finns det även vanliga program som man kan installera som den där usb stickan innehåller?
<ibm_> funkar den inte i linux?
<Spookan> En vaken Kurdistan ? :P
<ibm_> och en vaken syrian
<ibm_> obs dock inte syrier
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) yes kom hem nyligen.
<ibm_> det skulle vara bra om det finns något program som man kan installera för alla os som den där usb stickan?
<ibm_> program som t. ex. registrerar alla knapptryckningar?
<Peyam> ny fläkt installerad
<Peyam> tempen sjönk med 10 c
<MarkusDBX> ibm_: kommer aldrig att funka på linux, för man saknar sudo, iaf om det är en låst clientdator.
<ibm_> måste man ha root behörighet?
<PhilDesmond> Men herregud...
<PhilDesmond> Vilka puckon som hänger här.
<ibm_> kanske inte om målet är att ta skräm dump och knapptryckningar?
<ibm_> usb stickan installerar utan förvarning i windows vilket windows också kräver behörighet för att installeras i. a. f. windows vista och uppåt
<ibm_> så då är det inget som behöver installeras i systemet eller hur
<K350> jag kör libpurple pluggen för TorChat till pidgin/Finch. Den funkar. Men det blir ett "lager" med tor data på i terminalen. Alltså ovanpå Finch. Någon som har någon ide om hur man kan råda bot på detta?
<K350> Hur kollar jag snabt vilka andra ip adresser so finns inom samma nätverk?
<HeMan> K350: jag brukar använda nmap
<K350> HeMan: Med vilka växlar?
<realubot> Binero tar just nu 10 svenska pecetas för .se-domän.
<Screedo> god morgon
<K350> realubot: säkert något lurt med det där.
<K350> realubot: När ett pris på nätet verkar vara för bra för att vara sant så är det oftast inte heller sant.
<realubot> K350: Nej. Det tror jag inte men efter ett år så kostar ju domänerna 99 kr.
<realubot> per år.
<realubot> Så dom bjuder på första året, typ.
<realubot> Om du inte pröjar 99 kr/år därefter så ryker domänerna.
<K350> realubot: Uff. jag betalar 150 eller om det rent av är 250 kr år för min se domän.
<K350> realubot: finns det ingne curses baserad network-scanner?
<realubot> K350: Det är på tok för mycket.
<realubot> K350: Du borde flytta den till ett annat webbhotell, t.ex. Loopia eller Binero.
<realubot> 99 kr/år för .se är stadard.
<realubot> *standard.
<realubot> K350: Eller betalar du för 2 år?
<K350> realubot: nja, jag betlar ju . SE direkt...
<realubot> Vissa webbhotell debiterar för 2 år i taget när det gäller vissa toppdomäner.
<K350> realubot: nej nej..för ett år i sänder
<realubot> K350: http://www.binero.se/doman
<realubot> K350: https://www.loopia.se/domannamn/#prices
<K350> Jo, jo..jag får nog ta och göra något åt det där
<K350> realubot: Har du provat TorChat?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> K350: Det finns OTR-plugin till Pidgin.
<realubot> För att kryptera trafiken.
<K350> realubot: DTR? Jag anväder libpurple pluggen för torchat till Finch
<K350> oj oj kl ä r7!!!!!!
<realubot> Kimmen: OTR
<realubot> Kimmen: Äsch, fel nick. Sorry.
<Screedo> hehe
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon, god morgon.
<Screedo> allt väl?
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> andol: morgon
<coffe> tips på bra program liknande bredbandskollen, men man kan köra hela tiden för att hitta optimal inställning på sin antenn
<bamsefar> iperf
<coffe> tydligen bättre hastigheter om 4g lampan lyser orange än grönt.. lol
<coffe> bamsefar,  har ingen stabil andra punkt att köra mot .
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<tobbe_> morrn morrn
<larsemil> andol: på din hemsida du har hos oss jo!
<andol> larsemil: Va?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<tobbe_> händer i helgen?, gott folk
<Spookan> Kurdistan: !! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tjena mittbena
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Allt bra?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, bara bra. Själv?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, trivs bra med Unity?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Så där...
<HeMan> sådär, 400 maskiner ominstallerade nu på morgonen
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) jaså? Varför bara sådär?
<Spookan> Föredrar det gamla Gnome.
<HeMan> bara 150 kvar
<Kurdistan> Spookan, jag föredrar faktiskt Unity framför gamla Gnome 2. Jag föredrar KDE också framför Gnome 2.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) saknar du kanske kuben etc? De kan du fixa med cssm och en del pill.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Nä, tycker bara det är bökigt, men antar att det är en vanesak.. :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) jag lärde mig Unity väldigt snabbt. Var ej så svår och jag misstänker du har använt Unity längre än mig. Jag har dock tweakat efter eget smak och tycke. Allt ifrån hotcorners och programväxling i form av "ringform" osv.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, snabbtangent för suspend etc.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, håll i superkey ett tag så får du :) unity-snabbtangent fusk-lapp.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ah ok, jag pillar inte, kör mest default nu, vill ha igång mina saker först sen kan jag pilla :P
<Spookan> Det stora nu är ju WoW, lyckades ej få igång installationen, så får se om jag kan tanka klienten..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, I see. Jag har valt autohide på dockan och drog ner storleken till 31. Får plats med fler saker på launchern/dockan. Sedan du vet typ superkey+2 öppnar upp google chrome för mig osv. superkey+t (papperskorgen) osv. lär mig sig saker går det ljusår snabbare än gnome 2.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) du ska veta jag tyckte när Unity kom ut i början att det var ett stort skämt. Nu gillar jag Unity skarpt.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Hehe ok ;)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) i för sig jag tyckte också KDE var ett skämt fram till 4.6.5 och från 4.6.5 har KDE varit himmelsk.
<Spookan> KDE = för likt Windows..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, delvis sant men KDE är faktiskt riktigt bra. Jag gillar väl också testa olika DE/VM. Snabblärd och ej rädd för testa nytt. KDE och Unity bland dem tyngre DE är mina favoriter. Xfce/Lxde favoriter bland lättviktade. Samtliga har sina för och nackdelar. Dock har samtliga varit väldigt stabilt för mig. 12.10 var dock för mig stor bedrövelse. Då testa jag i för sig Unity.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, WoW är det spel? Om så är fallet inte mitt område, finns det möjligtvis i steam? Då borde det inte vara så svårt få igång den.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ok, jag får sitta och lära mig det helt enkelt.. ;)
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Nä det finns inte i Steam.. Men hittade spel klienten på TPB, så får testa den vägen..
<Spookan> 12 gb att dra hem..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, http://geebzor.com/tech/linux/wow-mists-pandaria-ubuntu-12/
<Kurdistan> Spookan, är det rätt spel?
<Kurdistan> kolla gärna länken och den förklarar hur du går tillväga.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, http://rdmsnippets.com/2012/08/29/patching-world-of-warcraft-for-mysts-of-pandaria-on-ubuntu-precise-12-04-lts/  ytterligare en guide.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ah ok, tackar, ska kolla.. ;)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) gör så spelnörd du har två guider och jag misstänker något av dem lär fungera för dig.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Vi får se.. ;)
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte echo "$var" | grep -f file när jag vet att $var förekommer i en rad i file?
<HeMan> realubot: är det innehållet i $var du vill hitta eller stränge "$var" du vill hitta?
<HeMan> realubot: hmm, vad är det egentligen vill göra? borde inte grep "$var" file göra rätt?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: vare bra hiphoppisch igår?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tyvärr blev det inget av så vi lallade runt istället.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: aja, inge fel i det.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kanske inte. hur var det med sambon och ungen?
<maxjezy> jorå, party här, ungen satt sig och sket under mitt datorbord igårkväll :)
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkRWKswlcaw
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. :P så blir det när ungen kanske fick i sig för mycket saft. :P
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> vackert med lejonkärlek
<maxjezy> där ser man den riktiga sidan av lejon
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) personligen skulle jag aldrig "vågat".
<maxjezy> jooorå!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :)
<ibm_> hur kan jag installera om alla program som tillhör nätverks anslutningar?
<ibm_> som t. ex. network manager?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Peyam> http://i47.tinypic.com/24y94ar.png
<Peyam> nice conky jag har modifierat
<maxjezy> Peyam: ett tips bara, ladda upp bilder på http://www.pasteall.org/pic/
<maxjezy> då slipper man all reklam vid sidan
<maxjezy> Peyam: vad har du för bredskärm?
<einand> ghaaaaaaaa
<einand> dagens skörd är helt förstörd
<maxjezy> einand: illa
<maxjezy> vad skördar du?
<Peyam> maxjezy: kör dual
<einand> maxjezy: photografier
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNrn-7zjmYw
<Peyam> tråkigt var d
<Peyam> tkr det e tråkigt med harlem shake
<K350> verkar som alla gått över till Skype. Går den att köra som en vanlig chat. Alltså utan cam/voip?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> även med en microsoft kontpo
<K350> Varför ger mig skype dåliga vibbar? nÅGOT SOM INTE ÄR BRA MED DEN?
<Peyam> mkt
<Peyam> den e tråkigt
<Peyam> har inte så många på skype
<Peyam> df
<K350> FLERA JAG KÄNNER ANVÄDER SKYPE. sÅ JAG TÄNKTE KÖRA EN PLUGIN FÖR fINCH. mEN DET KRÄVER ATT JAG HAR SKYPE INSTALLERAT.
<Peyam> skriv inte med stora bokstäver
<Peyam> fett irriterande
<K350> ops
<Peyam> skype för linux ser mkt bättre ut än på window s tkr ja
<Peyam> den e mer kompakt
<K350> Får en känsla av att skype är som icq förr i världen. Full tmed hackbara grejjer
<Peyam> icq är irc
<Peyam> skype e bajs
<K350> när blev icq irc?
<K350> Vad är dåligt med skype?
<Peyam> inget.. jag har knappt några på skype df
<K350> är det p2p eller går all chat via skypes server?
<Peyam> jag vet inte
<Peyam> men googla
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> skype skype..installera o prova
<einand> Skype är väldigt intressant för det är verken p2p eller går via microsofts serverar
<einand> skype bygger på gamla kaza koden, och skickas lite huller om buller igenom alla klienter
<maxjezy> good old kazaa
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> K350: Nackdelen med Tor över chatten är att slutnoden ser det du skriver? Och dessutom stöds ju inte programvaran av Tor.
<realubot> K350: OTR i Pidgin krypterar ju trafiken. Så jag föredrar nog att kryptera och sedan skicka via "riktiga" Tor.
<gaisten> skapliga hemligheterna man måste ha då :D
<realubot> K350: https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en#TBBSocksPort
<realubot> gaisten: Inte alls. Det är en ren princip.
<realubot> Om jag hade velat att andra ska läsa chattmeddelanden så skulle jag ha skrivit det på Twitter.
<gaisten> realubot: jag tycker det är överdrivet för vad jag skriver iaf, men förstår om andra tycker det är nödvändigt
<realubot> gaisten: Men det finns en annan anledning att kryptera också ...
<realubot> och det är att hjälpa till att dölja trafik som måste krypteras.
<realubot> Den trafiken drunknar i mängden om alla krypterar oavsett om det som skickas är hemligt eller inte.
<gaisten> realubot: ajo det är sant
<realubot> Om bara dom som har något att dölja krypterar trafiken så är det ju rätt uppenbart vilka som har något att dölja.
<gaisten> precis, så mig kommer dom aldrig ens titta åt :)
<realubot> För mig är det en princip. Det som är privat ska vara privat.
<realubot> Vill man att vem som helst ska läsa så postar man på Twitter eller Facefuck. Vill man snacka privat så använder man IM-klient.
<gaisten> kul för dig att du har så fasta principer :)
<realubot> Tack.
<realubot> einand: Eller vad säger du?
<gaisten> Jag tror dock inte att krypteringen räcker speciellt långt om rätt personer vill veta vad du skriver
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ajaj det går inte bra för ditt lag :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vilket då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, barca
<Philip5> är det mitt lag?
<Philip5> har nog inget direkt eget lag i de ligorna
<Screedo> godkväll
<maxjezy> 7 minuter till mello!
<Screedo> lol
<Philip5> maxjezy: kvällen är räddad för dig! ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) ja enligt dig själv förra säsongen.
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp, kärringen sitter bänkad och jag kan sitta här och mysa med min dator
<maxjezy> hur ofta uppdateras ubuntuphone install filen?
<maxjezy> tänkte om det kanske skulle vara intressant att testa igen, eller kommer den vara typ lika avskalad som nu till den är färdig?
<maxjezy> är det inte larvigt av apple att kalla hög densitets skärmar för retina?
<maxjezy> tänker på att det är lg och samsung som tillverkar deras skärmar och sen går apples kunder i taket och tror att de besitter någon slags magisk skärm
<einand> maxjezy: ännu löjligare är det att ingen annan säljer samma höga upplösning på sina skärmar
<maxjezy> einand: sony har väl bättre?
<maxjezy> iphone 5 har 326ppi
<maxjezy> sony xperia z 443ppi
<maxjezy> samsung har nexus på liknande värde som iphone
<einand> maxjezy: aha, tänkte på surfplattor
<maxjezy> blackberry har liknande värden
<maxjezy> snäppet bättre än iphone
<einand> fast ha högre än 326dpi på en 4-5 tumms skärm är totalt onödigt
<maxjezy> jo.. fast det beror ju på
<einand> beror på vad då?
<maxjezy> ska man utföra microskop analyser av skärmen kan det vara bekvämt med högre ppi
<einand> så vida du inte har några superspecial ögon, så är "upplösningen" som ögonen klararar av inte högre
<maxjezy> jag har ganska bra ögon
<einand> Därför Apple kallar skärm upplösningen för "Retina" eftersom det är den maximala upplösningen människans "retina" kan se
<maxjezy> jaja, alla tillverkare på marknaden har "retina"
<einand> Förutom på surfplattor ;)
<maxjezy> det är ju helt klart ett säljknep
<einand> men självklart är det så
<einand> är väl väldigt smart av Apple
<maxjezy> jo, antar också att samsung väljer att inte gå över gränsen med ppi
<maxjezy> för att sälja sina skärmar as-dyrt till apple
<maxjezy> i princip går alla pengar från apple rakt i fickan på samsung
<einand> nja, dom säljer ju inte sina skärmar
<einand> dom tillverkar apples skärmar
<maxjezy> ja, fast det är ju inte apple som står för utvecklingen
<einand> jo
<einand> Apple står för utvecklingen, skickar in sina ritningar till LG, som tillverkar dom
<maxjezy> är du 100?
<einand> Japp
<einand> Därför du inte hittar "apples" skärmar i några andra produkter
<maxjezy> fast om jag utvecklar en produkt och säljer den till apple
<maxjezy> då antar jag att apple väljer att inte låta mig placera produkten i andra saker
<einand> jo, men apple lägger ner otroligt mycket i utvecklingskostnad, för att ta fram egna skärmar m.m.
<maxjezy> oavsätt om jag är utvecklaren
<maxjezy> jag ser på apple ungefär som ketchup
<einand> tex, så har deras "nya" skärmteknik kunnat minska både reflextioner och tjocklek med tiotalet procent
<einand> vilket ingen konkurent kommit med ännu
<maxjezy> all ketchup kommer från kraftfoods typ
<einand> då har du missuppfattat hur dom arbetar
<maxjezy> ja, men klart man väljer att ge apple alla såna sexigheter först
<einand> jo, men så är det ju inte ;)
<maxjezy> nokia ska visst ha kommit med en modell som ska ha upp till en månads batteritid
<maxjezy> undra vad den heter
<maxjezy> och vilken displaytyp den har
<einand> ja, precis som alla gamla mobiler
<maxjezy> miniräknar typ?
<einand> jag köpte en 199kr mobil på ica, nokia med 35 dagars standby
<maxjezy> c100?
<einand> nä
<maxjezy> gillar att nokia fortfarande kommer släpandes med såna här oldschool modeller
<einand> jo
<maxjezy> dom kommer bli guld värda
<maxjezy> i krig
<einand> så jag förstår inte vad som är nytt, med den €15 modellen
<einand> för nokia har släppt en varje år
<einand> som säljas till u-länkar, och på ICA
<einand> u-länder
<maxjezy> jo, även gamla modeller från 2000 hade galet bra tid på batteriet
<realubot> Vad ska man ha en smartfån till?
<realubot> Lika bra att ha en oldphone och en surfplatta.
<maxjezy> realubot: jag köpte min för att eventuellt testa utveckla lite
<einand> realubot: håller faktiskt (nästan) med
<einand> jag vill ha en oldphone som kan synka kontakter
<einand> med nätet
<einand> hade det gått, så hade jag lätt dumpat min smartphone
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar.
<maxjezy> einand: ska väl gå att ordna en sån funktion ganska lätt
<einand> säkert, men hittar ingen
<maxjezy> räknas symbian idag som dumb eller smart?
<einand> det är väl smart
<maxjezy> gillade symbian bättre än android
<maxjezy> stabilt och inga jäkla synkningar mot google titt o tätt
<maxjezy> 2013 visades inga symbianmodeller upp på mwc
<maxjezy> så, symbian dog väl 2012, återuppstår 2014..
<maxjezy> lite som jesus.
<maxjezy> eller maja
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kena brushan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) tjena syrran.
<maxjezy> omg omg, family beef!'
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) tjena kusin.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: yo
<maxjezy> fan va seg man blir i skallen av att lära sig kod
<maxjezy> c#
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hur har du det
<maxjezy> if( input.Crack ( Crack ) transform.mind +=death
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) du är finne sådant har du fått lära dig i modersmjölken blandat med lite vodka
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) bara bra.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: aaa
<Kurdistan> *med modersmjölken
<maxjezy> nej, jag kommer nog aldrig lära mig detta, man vill ju att det ska se stiligt ut med.
<maxjezy> bäst är nog att skapa sig ett bibliotek över funktioner man vill ha
<maxjezy> och sen bara klippa och klistra
<maxjezy> eller, vad säger någon som lärt sig kod?
<maxjezy> fan, alla sitter bänkade till mello?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, fotbollsspelaren?
<maxjezy> mello är kort för melodifestivalen
<maxjezy> inom twitter och såna kretsar
<einand> bättre med PESC
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jaha, något som är värt att missa mha.
<Kurdistan> *med andra ord
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: näe, fan de va kurdisk musik idag
<einand> jobbigt när en hel blogosfär hittar på sina egna ord
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, seriöst?
<maxjezy> einand: ESC, men P?
<einand> Pre
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: jo, dom använde ord som habibi osv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha det är arabiska din skogstroll
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: näe, jag har hört kurdiska getter ropa habibi åt bergsfår!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha
<einand> var det där rasism, eller menar du djuren?
<maxjezy> djuren!
<maxjezy> angående getfenomenet på tuben
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, getfen.?
<maxjezy> finns så mycket getter och får att man kan tro att kaballah blir en av de större religionerna framöver
<einand> getfenomen på youtube?
<swecarp> RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<maxjezy> einand: getter som ropar på hjälp från tak
<maxjezy> tjaffsar med varandra osv
<einand> ok?
<einand> har jag missat
<maxjezy> getter är lika inteligenta som hundar minst
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmEE2YPLNeU
<maxjezy> där är det en get som ropar på sin kompis bob
<maxjezy> det intelligentaste djuret efter människan är kråkan
<maxjezy> det är inte storleken som har betydelse, idag kan man spara minnen som bilder och ljud på små sd minnen
<maxjezy> som förr krävde flera hundratals kilometer magnetband
<maxjezy> så även små djur med minimal hjärna kan vara smarta
<maxjezy> människan har antagligen utvecklat en större hjärna för att den haft dålig syn en längre tidsperiod, och slagit i huvudet ofta
<maxjezy> så hjärnan skapat en dö-hjärna som minskar smällarna
<maxjezy> detta är min helt egna forskning som jag gör vart efter jag hittar på fakta.
<einand> så det är inte för att kunna processa alla påhittade fakta då?
<einand> vad är det roliga med de getterna?
<maxjezy> att dom pratar som riktiga människor
<einand> nja, det gör dom nog inte
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: du gillar väl getter?
<einand> men det låter väl kanske som det
<maxjezy> finns katter som låter helt besatta också
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jepp.
<maxjezy> på tuben
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: jo, ni kurder gillar berg, getter och toyota!
<maxjezy> ofta, inte dra alla över en kant.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha berg och getter stämmer
<Kurdistan> dock toyota ingen aning
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: gillar du dom där smördegskakorna som säljs på olika kurd/turk kiosker?
<maxjezy> med massa sött på
<maxjezy> som alltid ligger på enorma fat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) självklart
<einand> alla gillar toyota
<Kurdistan> einand, hur går det med optimus biten för dig under linux?
<einand> kör inte linux längre
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/bumblebee-31-released-with-primus.html
<Kurdistan> einand, windows?
<einand> jypp
<einand> funderar dock på en mac
<Kurdistan> einand, jaså? någon speciell anledning?
<einand> verkar smidigt, och gillar företag som supportat opensource rörelsen
<Kurdistan> einand, http://content.dell.com/us/en/gen/d/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop :) ska finnas i sverige
<einand> 404 - File or directory not found.
<einand> The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
<Kurdistan> einand, mysko. du kan alltså inte öppna länken?
<einand> stämmer
<Kurdistan> einand, funkar denna? http://content.dell.com/us/en/gen/d/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop
<einand> fungera när jag tryckte f5 några gånger, så var nog nått tillfälligt fel hos dell
<Kurdistan> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.494921/dell-forinstallerar-ubuntu-i-sverige <<<--- menar denna
<einand> frågan är hur länge till det kommer hålla, nu när MS köpte större delen av Dell
<einand> http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx?s=bsd
<einand> den verkar dock väldigt dyr jämfört med vad man får
<einand> dom verkar lite szitso i beskrivningen
<einand> lol
<einand> Förpackning: Låda i färg
<HakanS> einand: szitso?
<Kurdistan> einand, mycket möjligt.
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-touch-will-usable-in-couple-of-weeks-says-shuttleworth
<einand> HakanS: tvåtydigt inkonsekvent
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: bra
<maxjezy> nu kan man tesdta ubuntu igen om ett par veckor på telefon
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) verkar så och lägg till 1 månad så lär det nog vara lite mer säkert.
<HakanS> einand: Vad är det som är dubbeltydigt och inkonsekvent i beskrivningen?
<einand> HakanS: kolla länken
<einand> HakanS: den kan ju inte bestämma sig för om det skall vara en företags maskin, eller konsument
<maxjezy> einand: den sista länken du gav har en kommentar/recension
<maxjezy> med en videolänk till youtube, maskinen verkar inte vara allt för bra
<maxjezy> skärmen flimrar och verkar helt pajj
<maxjezy> arg indier som inte rekommenderar denna maskin iaf
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=trkAAI4-aW0
<maxjezy> där är direktlänk till videon
<einand> screenflickering är nog mer pga grafikortet, det är känt att det inte pallar med den höga upplösningen
<einand> Dammagrus
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> endå, crap.
<maxjezy> einand: hur vet du att ja är dammagrus
<maxjezy> kom du in på min inloggning nu?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> eller, ja, du subscribar på mig antar jag
<maxjezy> har så många followers så jag har knappt koll på alla
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-03
<stirnerit> crap
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> festat
<Peyam> tråkigaste festen
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> Godmorgon kära Linuxare! :P
<Spookan> Kurdi!! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tjena. Hur gick det med spelet?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Går inget vidare... Får bara tag på en gammal version via TPB som jag ej kan uppdatera med Wine... Så får vänta på kompisen att han får lägga sin version på ett usb minne åt mig.
 * Kurdistan gamla laptop på över 5 år bootar med Ubuntu 12.04.* LTS från grub till skrivbordet på 30 sekunder. Då ska ändå Unity/Compiz optimeringen som landar i 13.04 ej backportats till LTS. Inte alls illa. Även om jag kör mest suspend/hibernate så känns det skönt boot-tiden är så bra. Undrar vad :) för boot-tid man hade fått med Lubuntu? 15-20 sekunder? :)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, I see. Sorry jag spelar inte så det är inte riktigt mitt område :(.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Viloläge, sliter inte det som fan på HDD?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, jepp men jag kör som sagt mest suspend dvs vänteläge.
<ibm_> sliter inte mer än att starta om datorn
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) jag har heller inte tweakat något för få ner boot-tiden. Gör jag det finns nog en del sekunder tjäna. Dock är det inte värt det då allt flyter på så bra.
<ibm_> starta om datorn sliter minst 3 gånger mer
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Hehe ok.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) hade man ssd disk :P då lär jag nog inte hinna vända min blick innan allt hade startat
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Jag har en intressant grej här, fick låna 3st hembrända dvd filmer av en kompis och jag kan ej se på dem eller komma in i skivorna, borde man inte kunna img kopiera dem? :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, har du libdvdread4 samt libdvdcss2 installerad?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Mjo, alltså jag har inga problem med att kolla dvd och så, bara dessa skivor, tror han har bränt dem fel..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, jaha :P lär din kompis att bränna skivor korrekt.
<Kurdistan> sedan vem bränner liksom skivor nuförtiden :P usb-sticka?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Mjo, dessa är några år gamla.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, är det rw skivor?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Nä DVD-R
<Kurdistan> Spookan, ja, då är det bara slänga skivorna :P.
<HeMan> hejja larsemil!
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena mittbena
<swecarp> kena sidbena
<einand> maxjezy: för vi har snackat om det förut, och du har länkat dina youtube klipp, som jag följer
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> einand: tack för att du valt att följa mig!
<maxjezy> ska göra allt för att inte göra dig besviken
<maxjezy> tyvärr pga budget är alla mina klipp ganska korta och innehållslösa och meningslösa
<realubot> Spookan: Har du installerat stöder för DVD då?
<realubot> Spookan: Aha, bara dessa skivor.
<maxjezy> men när jag skriver min självbiografi kommer jag nämna einand och de andra som följt mig från början
 * realubot läste inte backloggen.
<maxjezy> och eventuellt bjuda över dessa på privatvisningar av kommande filmer
<coffe> Barre,  andol vilken version av puppet anv ni ?
<einand> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> någon som kan besvara lite lätta frågor om att bygga hemsida
<einand> maxjezy: visst
<maxjezy> jag tänkte göra en hemsida som ser ut som en bild, tex en människa som ligger ner och har ett armband där det står home, ett skärp där det står watch the movie, en tröja där det står något annat, och alla dessa ska vara animerade i gif, förutom det som inte har text, som ska vara statisk bild.
<maxjezy> är det lätt att placera ut alla bilder, gifs så man får det utan att synas skarvar osv
<maxjezy> lite som att bygga ett pussel på en statisk bakgrund, men med överlappande gifs
<maxjezy> jag ska rendera png/jpgsen likadant som gifs, med lite lägre färgvärden osv så de ser identiska ut
<maxjezy> kan bilder rotera och kan man ha bilder med alfa kanaler?
<maxjezy> vad erbjuder interwebben idag?
<maxjezy> innan jag designar projektet känns det som man bör ha lite kött på benen hur pass lätt det är att genomföra så koden levererar bilderna smidigt till alla webläsare på rätt position
<maxjezy> och skalenligt
<maxjezy> och finns det något sätt att göra en panorama hemsida, när man hoovrar med musen åt höger så  ska den scrolla detta utan att bete sig som internet explorer 3.1
<maxjezy> är det kanske bäst att göra allt i flash?
<maxjezy> antar att mina frågor låter efterblivna för någon som besitter dessa kunskaper
<maxjezy> kan man ha både sitt interna och externa grafikkort aktiva samtidigt?
<maxjezy> lshw eller lspci presenterar inte det inbyggda
<maxjezy> jag vill använda mitt interna för att rendera grafiken och använda det externa endast för cuda applikationer
<html5g> Försökte i engelska kanaler att få hjälp men gick inte något bra så nu vänder jag mig till trogna Ubuntu-se.. jag har loopia och har två adresser.. en http://åland.se och en http://aland.se.. problemet är att nu när jag skaffat aland.se så måste jag vidarebefodra domänen till åland.se och då låter inte Loopia mig ha webbmail längre.. så just nu har båda samma hemmapp och man kan surfa på bägge adresserna.. ä
<html5g> vad ska jag göra
<realubot> html5g: Lägg in en HTML-redirect på en webbsida på adressen och skapa en robots.txt fil som hindrar googlebots från att indexera sidan?
<html5g> det kanske går..
<html5g> men jag har ju bara ett webbhotel
<realubot> Alt. har du en HTML-redir som är tidsinställd så hinner besökarna se att sajten är flyttad till din nya adress.
<html5g> DNS A pekning då?
<html5g> det är ap bökigt att maila med någon som sitter på en IDN domän
<html5g> vill ju liksom att mailen ska skickas vidare från punkt a till b
<realubot> html5g: rewrite ja.
<html5g> okej, men då vänder jag tillbaka till att den ska ha en hemkatalog.. sen webmaster tools och köra en 301a?
<realubot> Finns det inte någon sådan inställning hos Loopia?
<html5g> då borde ju Loopia låta mig få ha min mail?
<realubot> html5g: https://support.loopia.se/wiki/Vidarebefordra_e-post,_kundzon
<html5g> realubot: ja.. jag vet realubot !! men.. när man vidarebefodrar sin DOMÄN
<html5g> så slår den ut eposten
<realubot> html5g: Varför har du eposten hos Loopia då?
<maxjezy> html5g: kan du inte ha det på ett annat hotel?
<maxjezy> na na na nan bröööd....
<maxjezy> bestökte någon åland hemsida för ett par år sedan
<realubot> Äsch. Jag vet inte. maxjezy är haxxor. Han hjälper dig.
<maxjezy> såg ungefär ut som det du länkade
<maxjezy> realubot: sluta, jag säger bara, byt OS, byt hotel, byt kalsonger
<maxjezy> byt flickvän om den gamla inte funkar!
<maxjezy> realubot: fokusera på min fråga istället
<maxjezy> hur får man det inbyggda att funka samtidigt som geforce?
<maxjezy> jag har kretsen som sitter i 2600 processorn
<maxjezy> i7:a
<maxjezy> och gtx550ti
<coffe> maxjezy,  löser du de.. så säg till.
<maxjezy> coffe: är du också sugen?
<coffe> jag försökte förut få igång alla mina 3 skärmar.
<maxjezy> coffe: snokade du i bios?
<maxjezy> jag skiter alltid på mig när jag är där så jag vet inte lixom om det är där man ska snoka
<coffe> maxjezy,  japps.. fick igång det i wintendows... de som var mest retligt
<maxjezy> jo, fan.. man skulle äga windows
<maxjezy> jäkla klass-samhälle
<maxjezy> när jag renderar grafik med gpu i blender så orkar den inte driva desktop grafiken under sina vingar
<maxjezy> jag behöver separat grafik för desktop
<maxjezy> ska inte använda mer än en skärm
<maxjezy> men gpu ska endast användas för att rendera i blender via cuda-grejen
<maxjezy> tänkte att det inbyggda är starkt nog att driva desktopens fjantiga effekter och sånt
<maxjezy> youtube o grejer
<maxjezy> HeMan: vet du om det går att köra båda grafik-kretsarna?
<Kurdistan> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.494385/har-ar-tidernas-mest-sarbara-program
<Kurdistan> adobe :) mindre sårbar än linux?
<Kurdistan> hmm där lärde jag mig något nytt
<Barre> coffe: version 3.02
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) tjena kernel mannen. Något för dig: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNjU :)
<Peyam> Hej
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag är långt ifrån kernel-tokig.. gillar lagring dock så 3.9 lockar stenhårt =)
<Peyam> var kan ja se på solsidan online
<Peyam> Kukistan.. läget
<einand> Barre: vad är det som lockar?
<Barre> einand: btrfs med md-stöd
<einand> btrfs vet jag vad det är, men md?
<Barre> multidevice (eller nått sånt), raid-tekniken i linux. Så istället för att först skapa en raid-device som man sen lägger btrfs på så kan man skapa ett filsystem med raidskydd direkt
<einand> Barre: ooh,
<Peyam> var o festade igår. skit tråkig fest..
<html5g> maxjezy: realubot jag lyckades lösa det men redirecten som sker hos loopia är en 403a.. but who cares
<einand> Peyam: https://twitter.com/
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) det var därför jag visa pga raid biten.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: hur mountar jag en iso fil på min dator?
<Barre> Kurdistan: förstod det.... du vill bara retas med mig, eller hur.. du vet att jag kör debian stable och vill bara retas :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, haha :) något i den stilen.
<Barre> Peyam: mount -o loop disk.iso /mnt
<Peyam> haha skoja.. jag ville ba retas..
<Peyam> jag loopar dock inte
<Peyam> brukar funka ändå
<html5g> har ni någon koll om man kanske kan tvinga htaccess att skicka en från www.aland.se till www.åland.se?
<html5g> om man skulle gå in på aland.se
<einand> html5g: det är lätt
<einand> html5g:         Redirect 301 / https://3gdev.com/
<einand> så står det i min
<html5g> typ; RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} . RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^Ã¥land\.se [NC] RewriteRule (.*) http://aland.se/$1 [R=301,L]
<einand> html5g: du kör inte apache?
<html5g> loopia
<einand> säger mig inget
<html5g> Men redirect 301 <- permanent och sen "/" <- grund urlenen dvs alla som går in och -> stället allas urler ska visas som?
<html5g> right?
<einand> fast din redirekt verkar fungera
<einand> för jag blir redirektat när jag går in på sidan
<einand> eller tja buggar lite
<einand> http://www.Ã¥land.se/pages.asp?mapp=14&sida=69
<einand> fungerar ju inte förstås
<html5g> har bara en domän och en index.php
<html5g> men då så! =) kanon, hann du testa innan mig
<maxjezy> om jag använder bitcoin-qt plånbok, måste jag synkronisera med nätverket alla block innan jag kan ta emot på mina adresser?
<andol> Ahh, där försvann coffe, precis innan det att jag kunde svara på tidigare fråga.
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> trött efter ett vasalopp och en 5 mil i vm samt en mass start i skidskytte
<Philip5> du får jobba hårt
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> ingen inomhus-friidrott nu då?
<Philip5> höjdhopp
<swecarp> nej har idrottat tillräkligt idag
<Philip5> ja annars får du nog för mycket träningsvärk imorgon
<Philip5> går bra för sverige i damernas höjdhopp
<Philip5> 2 svenska tjejer med i toppen
<swecarp> det går bra för torneus i längdhoppet
<einand> urk, var ute med det objektivet jag hatar, blir inga fina bilder med det
<Philip5> ja det också
<Philip5> einand: vilket är det du inte gillar?
<einand> Philip5: något billigt 70-3000 för 1000kr på elgiganten
<Philip5> einand: ja det minns jag när du köpte. inte något vidare glas i den
<einand> nä
<Philip5> swecarp: synd att du har det där med foten för annars hade du ju självklart varit med och kämpat om guldet i längdhopp och även höjdhopp kanske
<einand> Philip5: inte använt det sedan jag köpte det, så tänkte prova igen
<swecarp> jajemensan Philip5
<einand> Philip5: och eftersmin mina egna kunskaper och preferenser ökat, så har jag insett hur värdelöst det är
<Philip5> einand: jag är just nu i valet och kvalet om jag ska läggar pengar på ett nikon 105 2.8 vr micro eller sigmas ny 35 1.4 som kommer om ca 14 dagar
<Philip5> lite olika användningsområden men båda vore kul
<einand> jag gillar Nikkor
<einand> är ju sigma jag köpte, den där billiga skiten, så är lite sur på dom ;)
<Philip5> ja
<einand> är väl mitt egna fel
<Philip5> man får kolla på varje modell och jämföra
<Philip5> inte bara märken
<einand> jo
<einand> är ju så
<einand> dom billiga är ju billiga av en anledning
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men både tamron och sigma kommer ju nu med lite proffsigare gluggar som de vill konkurrera med de stora med
<einand> jo
<einand> ligger väl lite bättre till prismässigt med?
<Philip5> men deras konsumentglas är ju inge vidare. bara billiga
<Philip5> sigmas nya 35 f1.4 kommer kosta drygt 7000 kr
<einand> fast skall väl inte säga att min 70-300 var totalt onöidgt inköp, var ju en billig peng för att lära mig vad bränviddens siffor betyder i verkligheten
<einand> jag köpte en 50/1.8
<Philip5> jag har också 50/1.8an
<einand> den är jag rejält nöjd med
<Philip5> och 35/1.8 också
<Philip5> ja den är fin för pengarna
<einand> fast, varför är sigmas 35/1.4 dubbel så dyr mot Nikkors 35/1.4?
<Philip5> annars aldrig kul och komma hem med grumliga bilder
<einand> fick bara skitbilder igår https://3gdev.com/temp/reva/
<Philip5> nej nej nikons 35 1.4 kostar 14 000 kr
<Philip5> nikon 35 1.8 kostar 1500 kr men är bara dx
<einand> hum.. ok
<einand> såg någon 35:a för 3500
<einand> tänkte köpa den själv
<einand> är rätt säker på att det var 1.4
<Philip5> samyang
<Philip5> den enda jag vet i den prisklassen
<Philip5> men den har ingen autofokus utan manuell fokus
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/vidvinkel/nikon-af-s14-24f28ged/118067.5570/
<einand> funderar jag på
<einand> börjar sakna vidvinkel, iaf nu när jag fotar demostrationer
<Philip5> ja den är j fin men kostar där efter
<einand> Philip5: fick ett annat cp-fel igår, fick en blå aura runt alla kontrakster
<K350> NÃ¥gon som vet var i Finch man kan kolla efter authorixation requests?
<K350> Har förresten någon av erfarenhet med att köra skype-plugin med Finch?
<einand> Philip5: funderar på att uppgradera mitt hus med, står mellan d600 eller d7200
<Philip5> K350: kör inte de så jag vet inte
<Philip5> einand: d600 är ju rätt fin om man kan leva med att de stryp den och snålat. jag håller mig nog med min d7000 tills det blir en d800e eller om något annat intressant dyker upp
<einand> Philip5: jo, funderat på d800 med, men kommit fram till att det är nog roligare med bättre objektiv och billigare hus
<einand> skall lämna in min d5200 på garantin nu
<einand> tänkte jag
<einand> ett SD kort typ "explodarade" i den
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> jag hade kunnat leva med att de strypt slutaren och blixtsynktiden men inte med hur de lagt in fokussystemet
<Philip5> var inne på att köpa d600 tills jag provade den lite
<Screedo> någon här som är moderator på ubuntu.se?
<Philip5> har ingen koll på vilka som är aktiva på ubuntu.se
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> en del länkgar fungerar inte under användaguider.
<Philip5> hur aktiv är den sajten?
<Philip5> nu alltså
<einand> Philip5: hur är det med den nya i 7000 serien då
<Philip5> einand: alltså det är inget fel på autofokusen i sig för den är samma som i d7000 men det är hur de lagt fokuspunkterna på fullformatsensorn
<Philip5> och med d7200 tror jag det är än bättre
<einand> Philip5: kollar här hur värdelöst mitt billiga objektiv är https://3gdev.com/temp/DSC_8968.png
<Philip5> på d600 har de tagit fokussystemet från dx och lagt på fx utan att skala ut punkterna så alla 39 punkter ligger ihopklämda i centrum på d600 och tomt runt om utanför dx området i mitten
<einand> Philip5: det känns lite klantigt därimot
<einand> Philip5: kanske skall köra på d800 ändå?
<Philip5> om man är sådan som använder mittfokuspunkten för allt och låser fokus för att sedan komponera bilden så funkar d600 bra. är man som jag som gärna lägger fokuspunkten där jag vill ha fokus så funkar d600 sämre
<einand> jag körde så först, men så har jag exprimenterat och läst på om det. Blir bättre bilder om man lägger fokus punkter där den skall vara från början
<Philip5> särskilt om man gillar kort skärpedjup
<einand> eller så kanske man väntar, så kanske en "ny" 600 modell kommer
<Philip5> ja men det tar väl ett tag. pratas ju om en d400 men vad den kommer bli vet man inte riktigt
<einand> kommer väl nya varje år?
<Philip5> einand: kolla här hur tätt fokuspunkterna ligger i mitten av d600 mot d7000 som är mindre med dx: http://blog.dojoklo.com/2012/09/26/nikon-d600-vs-d7000-vs-d300s/
<einand> Philip5: ärligtalat, kanske skall slänga objektivet
<Philip5> du ser jämförelsebilder i mitten av sidan
<einand> https://3gdev.com/temp/DSC_8968.png
<Philip5> einand: det var en seg sajt med dina bilder
<einand> Philip5: stor bild snarare
<Philip5> händer inget här
<Philip5> time out
<einand> bilden var inte så stor, bara 16MB
<einand> konstigt, fungerar ju utmärkt för mig
<einand> Philip5: du, du har inte något plugins i din webläsare som kollar andra portar än 443?
<Philip5> bara adblocker
<einand> hum..
<einand> konstigt
<einand> tror du addblock kollar mot andra portar?
<einand> Philip5: har servern dött totalt, tex fungerar https://3gdev.com/editor/ för dig?
 * K350 top of the day: fail2ban
<Philip5> nope, verkar inte kunna connecta
<einand> Philip5: ok, kolla över dina plugins då, för du har något som testar min server på andra portar än 443 och port 80
<einand> du har iaf lyckats ipbanna dig själv i 5 minuter
<Philip5> vad jag kan
<einand> eller pingade du servern?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara försökt ladda din bild. försa bilden kom 2/3 sedan stopp
<Philip5> jag kanske snott min ration på din server ;)
<einand> tja, iaf, mina brandväggsregler är så, knackar man på någon annan port än 80 och 443 mer än 5 gånger så blir man ip-bannad
<einand> exakt vad du gjorde vet jag inte
<David-A> nyss på tv "Sex, död och meningen med livet" del 3 av 3, SVT2 18:00-18:50. Synd att Richard Dawkins utseende, röst o personkemi ska förstöra det positiva budskapet. Som tur var var David Brent också med. (repris mån, tis o fre)
<Dynamit> satans jäkla safe-thread att inte funka som jag vill
<Philip5> einand: nu fick jag ladda bilden
<Dynamit> är nog någon här som är skyldig till det
<Dynamit> jag säger inga nick :P
<Dynamit> Nu började jag prata här och då blev det tystare en graven som det ofta blir då
<David-A> Dynamit: nä, det var inte du, det var jag
<David-A> (tystnaden, inte bilden)
<einand> Philip5: slänger nog objektivet, eller vad säger du?
<Philip5> einand: vad har du för bländarvärde på den där bilden? runt f6,3 eller?
 * Dynamit någon som lär känna sig träffad är nog orsaken till att Dynamit har problem att få till safe-thread som han vill
<einand> Philip5: skall kolla
<einand> Philip5: f/11
<Philip5> ja den är ju lite i mjukaste laget
<Dynamit> jag kan iför sig göra på annat sätt men bättre med safe-thread istället för att skriva in det i "change" biten för funktionen i sig
<Philip5> einand: har du efterbehandlat den något? lagt på någon skärpa alls?
<einand> Philip5: jodå, litegranna
<einand> drar och handlar, syns om en timme
<Dynamit> satans jäkla djugårdaren också
<Dynamit> jippi äntligen
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> nu när jag kollar i koden jag skrivit så förstår jag inte riktigt hur det kan funka men på något sätt så funkar det, är säkert väldigt osäkert sättet jag har skrivit in
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> Måste komma på hur jag ska göra för att få den att låta användaren välja vilken utgåva av windows den ska leta efter nyckel för (naturligt vis måste användarna förse sig själva med oem nyckel textfilen samma sak med certifikaten) i sig så är ju inte inlästningen utav textfilen svårt men måste göra så den filtrerar på vettigt sätt så den väljer/visar bara de OEM nycklar som tillhör de märke de har valt certifika
<Dynamit> LoL sorry att jag synda här inne var meningen att det skulle till en annan kanal
<David-A> Leif GW skrev ner sin misstanke om ko-stölden o spara i ett förseglat kuvert. När domen fallit ska han öppna den o visa att han gissat rätt från början.
<David-A> Men hur ska han bevisa att han inte bytt kuvert eller ändrat texten i kuvertet?
<David-A> Kryptografisk checksumma !
<David-A> echo "Jag tror att betjänten är skyldig" | md5sum --> bb1225525991066efd106638bedba2d2
<David-A> Publicera "bb1225525991066efd106638bedba2d2" första dagen, men håll meddelandet hemligt.
<David-A> När du avslöjar meddelandet kan alla kolla att det stämmer med checksumman
<maxjezy> sant
<David-A> Så jag kan skriva echo "God dag, hur är det? Bra tack." | sum --> 46619
<David-A> Ingen kan gissa vilket meddelande 46619 motsvarar.
<David-A> Senare kan jag ångra mig och publicera ett tvärtom-meddelande
<David-A> echo "Goddag, Hur står det till? Inte så bra." | sum --> 46619
<David-A> och alla tror att det var det meddelandet från början, för det har rätt checksumma!
<maxjezy> fattar inte, försökte köpa bitcoins för 600kr / coin, fast för bara några kronor, men ja, endå så gick köpet igenom på 228kr/ coin
<maxjezy> kan man inte betala överpris?
<David-A> maxjezy: bestäms priset med auktion?
<maxjezy> säljaren väljer själv pris den vill sälja för
<maxjezy> men det verkar som om den som säljer för lägst går först eller något
<maxjezy> ska testa sälja lite skitbilligt istället
<maxjezy> se om börsen rasar, alla blir skitnödiga för en kolaps
<David-A> maxjezy: intressant affärside, köpa dyrt o sälja billigt :)
<maxjezy> gick inte sälja för 25kr
<maxjezy> såldes för 226kr
<maxjezy> fan, här försöker man göra hjärndöda affärer
<maxjezy> David-A: köp lite bitcoins och joina racet
<maxjezy> de har ökat i värde typ över 100kr på  runt en månad
<maxjezy> undrar dock vilka vinstskatter man får pynta om staten får nys på dessa pengar
<David-A> maxjezy: att använda valutan som spekulation verkar lite skakigt. om jag köpte bitcoins skulle det vara som betalmedel. och om den blev stabil kunde man ha den som sparande.
<maxjezy> David-A: när du förstår dynamiken bakom bitcoins kommer du också förstå att en bara går åt ett håll ett bra tag till
<maxjezy> det är som en jävla jungel där ute av köpsugna människor
<maxjezy> även fast världsbanken leker bergådalbana så är konsumenterna till bitcoins alltid hungriga
<David-A> maxjezy: det låter som samma fantasier folk har om fastighetspriser o pyramidspel o den här aktiebubblan eccellera eller vad den hette.
<David-A> maxjezy: när valutan används lite för handel o mycket för spekulation, så är det ekonomiskt starka aktörer som bestämmer värdet, o småhandlare som spekulerar i den kan bara förlora på sikt.
<David-A> maxjezy: se till att den används som betalmedel så blir den intressant
<einand> den används som betalmedel
<einand> särskilt på silkroad
<maxjezy> David-A: om den inte var eftertraktad som betalmedel hade ju ingen velat se åt valutan
<maxjezy> iaf inte mot dessa priser
<maxjezy> nu är det en av de mest anonyma valutor som finns och dessa tenderar alltid att bli poppis
<maxjezy> inom skum-rask-affärer
<maxjezy> typ, vapen, sex, droger, donationer osv.
<maxjezy> läste att hackers säljer windows licenser mot bitcoins
<David-A> maxjezy: valutans "pris", alltså växelkurs mot andra valutor, spelar ingen som helst roll. bara den är någorlunda stabil över tid, så man kan växla till sig en dag, betala en annan dag, o ta betalt en tredje dag.
<maxjezy> David-A: nej, priserna regleras ju för konsumenter
<maxjezy> men endå, om 1 kr var värd en krona igår och 100 idag, då var det kanske värt att panta lite burkar
<David-A> maxjezy: priset på varan ja, men du menade väl priset på valutan?
<maxjezy> ja, fast om du som "affär" säljer saker, och valutan som du säljer tillbaka till nya kunder ökat i värde
<maxjezy> då är det ju win win win
<maxjezy> ingen förlorar
<David-A> maxjezy: nej, då slutar den funka som betalmedel. det blir problem oavsett om 1 kr ökar med 100 ggr från dag till dag, eller minskar med 100 ggr.
<maxjezy> njae, inte riktigt.
<David-A> maxjezy: du verkar hela tiden vara inne på spåret att se det som investering / spekulation, inte som valuta.
<maxjezy> ja, jag är intresserad av den som valuta, investering
<maxjezy> om jag har lite extra pengar kan jag väl investera lite i bitcoins och sedan när jag behöver mina extrapengar så kan ja sälja
<David-A> maxjezy: precis. du *spekulerar* i den. jag gör det inte, för jag vet att andra har mer kontroll över den än jag har.
<einand> David-A: fast du behöver inte köpa bitcoins, du kan skapa egna med ;)
<einand> anledningen till varför bitcoins ökar i värde, är för det blir svårare att svårare att skapa själv
<einand> ungefär som att gräva guld
<einand> bitcoins kan jämställas med virtuelt guld, och inte en virtuell valuta
<maxjezy> världsbanken trycker ju nya pengar från ingenting, eller skuldbrev
<maxjezy> guld är begränsat, precis som bitcoins
<einand> japp
<maxjezy> fatta om någon med as-mycket coins tappar sin blånbok i havet
<maxjezy> då är det värre än guld
<maxjezy> eftersom bitcoins försvinner, det gör aldrig guld
<maxjezy> om man nu inte har ett guld usbminne
<maxjezy> då kan man dyka efter det
<David-A> bitcoin: hur kan man "skapa egna" samtidigt som "det är begränsat"?
<maxjezy> man tror, precis som i religion
<David-A> bitcoin: antar att man kan använda protokollet/formatet att utfärda egna, men att det då framgår att det är mina, och folk får betrakta det som "davids skuldbrev" när de gämför med "nån banks skuldbrev" (som är mera som normala sedlar)
<David-A> bitcoin: fast med bitcoins finns ingen officiell "bank" så genom förtroendenätverk som växer fram dynamiskt får väl utkristalliseras vilka utgivare folk får förtroende för.
<maxjezy> det är som poker, när man väl förstår poker är det allt för dålig vinst ratio
<maxjezy> nybörjar tur
<maxjezy> köpte thai-öl idag, känner mig som en miljöbov
<maxjezy> är den fraktad hela vägen från thai tro?
<einand> David-A: nej, man farmar bitcoins, är någon algoritm
<maxjezy> eller ger dom receptet
<maxjezy> einand: läste någonstans att man idag inte kan göra det knappt
<David-A> står det inte "tillverkad i småland efter licens från thailand" på den?
<maxjezy> om man inte går i grupper
<maxjezy> David-A: ska kolla
<maxjezy> nej, denna är bryggd och tappad i thailand
<einand> maxjezy: eller är väldigt rik själv, och skapar sig en "grupp"
<David-A> eller tillverkad av "koncentrat" från thailand?
<maxjezy> einand: bäst att man tjuvkopplar sig mot elnätet
<David-A> maxjezy: japp, miljöbov. köp bara öl-koncentrat som man spär ut själv :)
<einand> maxjezy: eller hyr serverar i ett land där elen är välldigt billig
<David-A> var är el billigare än här? i norge?
<maxjezy> tror inte cpu är något att gräva med
<einand> tyskland
<David-A> hmm. elpriset i sverige ungefär som medel i EU så finns dussintal länder som är billigare. (svenskenergi.se, PowerPoint-fil så jag måste på toaletten, ursäkta ett ögonblick)
<maxjezy> powerpoint på dass, inte illa.
<einand> sverige är rätt dyrt på el numera
<HeMan> yey, jag fick igång min ipv6-tunnel till min netscreen!
<maxjezy> alltid så tyst om kvällarna nuförtiden
<Philip5> ja det är för att du inte tar befälet
<Spookan> Smidigt det var att lägga in Dropbox. ;)
<xinef> Hmm den jävla linux versionen av spotify äter ju resurser
<xinef> Skräp :P
<Spookan> Var det den som kostade pengar?
<Spookan> Nä nu blidde det sängen, natt på er.
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja mins den gamla tiden då folk satt uppe till morgonkanten
<maxjezy> då folk var folk, apelsiner var apelsiner.
<David-A> nån kan väl berätta nåt om ett tv-program?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja det var tider det
<David-A> nu är inte ens äpplen äpplen
<David-A> visste du att det finns 8 olika sorters äpplen, alltså bara bland svenska äpplen
<David-A> (fast idag fanns det bara 2)
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-24
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Är det någon särskild anledning till varför Hexchat inte finns i Ubuntu som standard?
<Umeaboy> Jag trodde att Hexchat var en vidareutveckling av Xchat som jag kör i Ubuntu 13.10.
<hexabit> Godmorgon! :)
<Hund> Morsning
<Barre> tjenis
<HeMan> Morrn!
<huttan> morron alla glada
<andol> Åh, titta vem som är tidigt uppe? :)
<huttan> mm, ska hålla det "normalt" några dagar tänkte jag
<einand> Toshibas installationsprogram är för skönt, kräver att datorn startar om 49 gånger
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<yarre> Tjo
<einand> Med alla uppdateringar, är maskinen på sin 72 omstart nu. Köp aldrig en Toshiba dator med Windows
<andol> einand: Allvarligt? Vad är alla dessa omstarter för?
<einand> andol: vet inte, toshiba själv hade något "installationsprogram" som slängde in 49 uppdateringar av nått slag, och starta om för varje
<einand> andol: håller på och installerar windows 7 på "EN" laptop sedan 09 i morse, och fortfarnde inte färdig
<andol> Är det här ett sådant där scenario då man inte riktigt vet ifall man ska skratta eller gråta? :)
<einand> andol: Man är rätt överygad om att man skall gråta.
<maxjezy> hallåjs!
<einand> JS?
<HeMan> JS is teh fjoooture!
<einand> Gillar vad google gjort åt det
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> och gnome-shell är intressant
<einand> missat gnome-shell och js
<hexabit> Vad är JS för något?
<hexabit> Java script?
<hexabit> GUI från mozilla? ;)
<HeMan> jag pratar om JS som Java Script
<HeMan> antar att einand gör det med
<hexabit> Aaa ok, finns det ett gui för Linux som man kodar appar i JS?
<HeMan> gnome-shell är desktoppen
<einand> HeMan: även Firefox os
<einand> Stör mig så otroligt mycket på folk som tackar mig för arbetet jag gör. när det ingår i mitt kontrakt
<andol> einand: Samtidigt verkar det finnas gott om folk som inte känner att de får den uppskattning de önskar sig på jobbet. Gissar att det där är ett inte helt trivialt socialt klister att få till rätt.
<einand> självklart skall man få tack när man gör något som någon annan ber om.
<einand> men inte när man gör rutin grejer
<einand> som ingår i ens jobb
<maxjezy> som i butiker, kassörskan tackar alltid.
<maxjezy> fattar inte grejen.
<maxjezy> byte av pengar mot kycklingfile kan ju inte anses värt att tacka för?
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/migration_catalog/Locked/Nyheter/article18430127.ab
<maxjezy> einand, är det du som är filmskaparen?
<maxjezy> att folk klagar, de ska ju känna sig säkra
<maxjezy> videoövervakning är det bästa som hänt mänskligheten sedan 1999
<maxjezy> antagligen var killen tjär i tjejen
<maxjezy> när man är tjär kan man göra konstigt saker
<maxjezy> bakteria, vad är det för hdmi kontakt på ditt 750 kort?
<maxjezy> bakteria, svarade du?
<bakteria> hann inte :P
<maxjezy> jag tappade bild från grafikkortet
<maxjezy> så störigt med mini HDMI
<bakteria> hdmi 1.4
<bakteria> har det här http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorkomponenter/194227-msi_geforce_gtx_750_ti_2gb_gaming_oc&atcl=search:live
<bakteria> jag har standard hdmi på mitt
<maxjezy> gött, tror jag skaffar ett sånt
<maxjezy> kommer det med 4 gb ram med tro?
<bakteria> haha nä
<bakteria> 2gb vram
<bakteria> för low end kort för att ens nyttja 2gb
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> marabooooy
<einand> hdmi är najs, värre med den där skiten till displayport
<realubot> Det här kallar jag att ha stil: http://dana.i2cat.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/1336715775_1.jpg
<maxjezy> realubot, haha
<maxjezy> fan va tjock han är gubbfan
<einand> vem är det?
<Philip5> stallman
<einand> hemsk bild
<Philip5> jo men rätt typisk
<maxjezy> einand dvi är bättre
<einand> vad är det för fel på hdmi
<maxjezy> inga skruvar som håller skiten på plats
<maxjezy> speciellt illa med mini hdmi
<maxjezy> känns som en fluga kan rubba på den, knappt att jag får bild genom skiten
<einand> nä, hdmi har en perfekt metallklips i stället
<maxjezy> mini usb, mini hdmi och allt som heter mini är sämst
<maxjezy> jag är givetvis bitter nu för att mitt gta bara dör, jävla skitspel och skit grafikkort
<maxjezy> mest skit är adaptern jag har för att få mini hdmi på min hdmi sladd
<einand> mini-usb gillar jag
<einand> micro usb är dock bättre
<maxjezy> de som sitter på min surfplatta är helt värdelös
<maxjezy> började glappa redan efter ett par månader
<einand> beror nog på billig kvalitet
<einand> men måste dock erkänna att lightning kontakten är grymm
<maxjezy> magnetism?
<einand> nä
<einand> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBw0ODgwKCAgOCAgOEBANCA0ICBEIDQgKFhQiFhURExYYKDQjGBolGxMTITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODUsNygtLisBCgoKDQwOGhAQFTckFxosLDcvMiw3NysrLi43LSw3NzArLDcrKzczLDc3NyswLis3KysvKys4LCw3Kys4LCsrK//AABEIAPgAywMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwQFAQYCB//EADoQAQABAgMEBwYFAQkAAAAAAAABAgMEERIFITNBEzEycXOBsSJhcpGSwhRTg8HiQ1FiY4KTodHS4f/EABcBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgP/xAAdEQEBAAIBBQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIRUgMSEyFR/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAP
<einand> https://www.google.se/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=0HPKD-9jAcL13M&tbnid=bdnNCH4UJ5P4VM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mytrendyphone.se%2Fshop%2Flightning-apple-209478s.html&ei=M7ILU-WuPKfs4wS9kIDwAg&bvm=bv.61725948,d.bGE&psig=AFQjCNEF7I0Eb6bwGvf1BH7VIi8YigdVVA&ust=1393361836846606
<maxjezy> einand, den kontakten ser bra ut
<maxjezy> tycker det borde komma en telefon med lite status snart
<maxjezy> iphone tappar status för varje år som går, snart i klass med android och sånt
<einand> jo, särskilt med 5c modellen
<Draken> snabb fråga : om jag stäler en fråga till en dns server, får jag svar från samma. dvs min dns server är *** och jag får svar från samma ?
<einand> Draken: du får svar ifrån den dns servern du frågar
<Draken> tack !!
<einand> vet inte den dns servern, så frågar den nästa steg i herarkin, men det är fortfarande den som svarar dig när dne fått svar
<maxjezy> herregud, hade inte ens sett den modellen`
<maxjezy> är det plast?
<Draken> tack.. det var precis det jag ville veta
<einand> maxjezy: ja det är plast
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.548439/amerikanska-flygvapnet-satsar-pa-ios
<maxjezy> snart dualbootar väl iphone android
<maxjezy> det börjar med plast och slutar med android
<einand> maxjezy: nokia har ju börjat med det
<einand> nokia har gjort "microsoft android"
<einand> i stället för att synka mot google, synkar dom mot microsoft
<einand> http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2014/02/24/nokia-lanserar-android-telefoner
<Meerkat> synka vad?
<einand> Meerkat: inställningar, email, kontakter m.m.
<maxjezy> detta kan bli bra
<maxjezy> tycker nokia kan stå för lite pengar till utvecklare av appar så de kan förse nokias appstore med bra androidappar fast utan reklam och gratis för användaren
<maxjezy> de bästa apparna givetvis, inte varje random app som finns på google appstore
<marsupapu> Jag har hört att nokia ska skapa egen ui för sin Android-nalle
<maxjezy> kommer den bara kosta så lite?
<maxjezy> det är ju nästan gratis
<einand> marsupapu: de har skapat ett eget gui, identiskt med windows nallen
<marsupapu> ojdå
<maxjezy> lite tråkigt att inte ubuntu edge blev av då
<maxjezy> livet är kort, passa på och var otrogen. ha en affär vid sidan av.
<maxjezy> är det ett tips man ger sin bästa kompis på hens födelsedag
<Meerkat> Risken är att livet blir kortare om man blir påkommen.
<maxjezy> då ska man verkligen passa på innan man blir påkommen då?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 3D porr har tagit sig en bit på vägen
<maxjezy> såg precis på en trailer som nästan såg verklig ut
<maxjezy> tror ja ska satsa på den branchen, finns nog pengar att hämta där
<maxjezy> 3D animationer, alltså inte såna där 3D glasögon
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-25
<maxjezy> folksjälen
<maxjezy> ett vackert ord.
<maxjezy> politiker pekar på att ingen velat prata om ett förbud av alkohol sedan 1922, det är så rotat i folksjälen att dricka sig redlös.
<maxjezy> sover allah?
<Meerkat> bort med monopol
<maxjezy> bort med spriiiiten förfan.
<Meerkat> vad ska jag då göra om dagarna?
<maxjezy> glo porr.
<Meerkat> "1955 Införande av högertrafik"
<Meerkat> "Nej: 82,9% "
<Meerkat> hah
<Meerkat> 1955-svennar, hur tänkte ni?
<maxjezy> vad har vi idag?
<maxjezy> åker så sällan bil
<Meerkat> varierar för de över 70
<maxjezy> Meerkat vad lider du av för diagnos då?
<totsinaprops> Eftersom du använder "hen" kan du ta ditt liv direkt.
<totsinaprops> Så vi slipper ett äckel åtminstone.
<einand> maxjezy: tror inte det är han som lider av diagnosen, utan omgivningen
<cHarNe2> ska nog ta en tur flrbi optikern, börjat se dåligt igen.
<einand> cHarNe2: ser det
<cHarNe2> einand: jaja, stavar lite fel ibland också, men var man fixar till sånt vet jag inte
<einand> cHarNe2: på irc skiter jag fullständigt i om folk stavar fel, ser irc som talspråk. Ibland snubblar man på orden när man pratar (jag gör det iaf) och vissa stammar när dom pratar
<cHarNe2> har -7.25 och -6.75 på diyom glasögon jag har nu
<einand> irc lika så tal är realtidskommunikation
<cHarNe2> sant
<einand> cHarNe2: kan inget alls om vad sifforna hos optikern betyder
<cHarNe2> einand: nee, ser som skit, typ 18 cm skarpt framför mig
<hR13> God morgon, jag skulle behöva lite hjälp hur jag på ett bra sätt kan köra btsync bara 2 timmar per natt med hjälp av cron eller liknande, jag känner mig väldigt osäker på hur jag ska bygga upp det. jag vore mycket tacksam för hjälp
<cHarNe2> utan glasögon alltså
<einand> cHarNe2: jobbigt
<einand> hR13: vad är btsync?
<einand> hR13: kan du köra det som demon som default?
<cHarNe2> verkar vara någon torrent-sync
<hR13> bittorent sync (http://www.bittorrent.com/sync) super bra program, men det ska synka ett par filler som det skrivs i hela dagarna vilket gör att hela nät blir som sirap dag tid om det körs.
<hR13> man kan sätta upp det som en egen drop box på sin rasbery pi eeller så
<cHarNe2> den ska bara synca skicka över vanlig data?
<cHarNe2> som ligger som filer? eller är det torrents?
<hR13> vanliga filer, jag ska synca upp ett par shares som ett kompliment till backup
<cHarNe2> kolla in rsync imo
<hR13> det är från en windows maskin till en linux server
<cHarNe2> hR13: men som einand påpekade så borde du kolla hur det startas och sånt, och om det startas med demons såå borde det vara rätt enkelt
<hR13> Det går som en deamon, men jag känner mig lite osäker på hur jag lägger in det, har inte gjort nåt med cron/crontab alls...
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> hur dags vill du sarta?
<cHarNe2> starta/stoppa ?
<hR13> säg mellan 2-4 på natten
<cHarNe2> 00 02 * * * /blablabla start
<cHarNe2> 00 04 * * * /blablabla stop
<cHarNe2> 00 02 * * * /blablabla start 2>/dev/null
<cHarNe2> så slipper du mail
<hR13> det lägger jag in i /etc/crontab ?
<cHarNe2> njaa, vilken editor använder du?
<hR13> nano
<cHarNe2> env EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<cHarNe2> där lägger du in det och sparar
<cHarNe2> sedan kör du "crontab -l" för att se att det ser bra ut
<hR13> Toppen, Tack cHarNe2 !
<cHarNe2> np
<hR13> 00 02 * * * /blablabla start 2>/dev/null   ska det vara "2>" ?
<andol> hR13: 2> är för stderr, vilket antagligen är det som är relevant i sammanhanget.
<hR13> oki tack andol
<hR13> tack igen cHarNe2
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn.. eller god dag kanalen
<bamsefar> Barre, andol, HeMan : Kör ni puppetlabs-firewall med ipv6?
<HeMan> bamsefar: nope
<bamsefar> Blast, har du någon annan firewall-modul?
<einand> Brandväggar är för mesar ;)
<bamsefar> Ok
<Barre> bamsefar: nope
<Barre> hmm... verkas som dropbox har läckt sin kontodatabas/kundinformation på nått sett
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<einand> bamsefar: igen, eller den som var för några veckor sedan?
<bamsefar> Va?
<einand> Dropbox hacket
<einand> är det en ny, eller den som var för ngåra veckor sedan
<Barre> kan vara den som var för några veckor sen.. inte vet jag, men jag börjar få extremt mycket spam till adressen jag regade på dropbox
<Barre> *reggade
<einand> jag verkar klarat mig, inget spam på den adressen alls
<Barre> enkelt att filtrera bort i spamfiltret är det dock,
<Barre> men ändå störande
<bamsefar> Jag klarade mig, jag har inget dropboxkonto :)
<einand> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57483998-83/dropbox-confirms-it-was-hacked-offers-users-help/
<Barre> jag var "tvungen" att ha ett för ett projekt vi jobbade med. Använde det aktivt i ett par veckor men sen har jag inte kört det alls..
<Barre> einand: det där var ju väldigt länge sen...
<einand> Barre: såg det, glömde läsa tiden, hände nått strax efter jul med
<einand> http://blogs.csoonline.com/malwarecybercrime/2917/dropbox-hacked-again
<einand> ser it som det var fejk
<Barre> mm.. hur som helst så öser det in spam till en adress som enbart använts för att regga mitt dropbox-konto, så nog läcker de alltid (eventuellt säljer, hur som helst så suger det) :)
<einand> jo
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-26
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjo
<Coffe> snart får man en yubikey neo
<Barre> jag har en, vet inte vad jag skall använda den till dock
<andol> Barre: Tja, om inte annat vill du väl använda yubikeyn till din webmail?
<HeMan> jag vill använda den till min kerberos
<Barre> andol: jo.. måste implementera det först bara och det orkar jag itne nu. SKall byta all min mailhantering och då kanske =)
<andol> Barre: Inte dags att börja delegera lite utav serverdriften hemma? :)
<larsemil> Barre: modoboa? :)
<Barre> larsemil: tänkte det eftersom min "main influencer" och "trusted advisor" har sagt att det är bra skit
<larsemil> olle?
<larsemil> :)
<Barre> hahaha... en LSB i detta fall
<HeMan> finns det något bra verktyg för att göra en "trippeldiff"?
<HeMan> dvs jag har tre filer som jag vill jämföra i ett svep
<HeMan> kan meld göra det?
<Coffe> meld
<Coffe> iofs gui
<HeMan> gui är ok
<Barre> larsemil: nu blir jag glad http://modoboa.readthedocs.org/en/latest/additional/virtualmachine.html =)
<Coffe> HeMan:  då rekommenderar jag stark meld
<HeMan> Coffe: tackar! funkar fint!
<Coffe> HeMan: Np
<HeMan> hur gör ni med backup, har ni någon exclude-lista?
<HeMan> eller har ni ett annat bibliotek för sånt som är oviktigt?
<HeMan> noterade att min rdiff-backup --remove-older-then 1Y tar gruvlig tid då jag höll på och byggde en massa openwrt-prylar på den tiden
<Barre> jag kör exclude-lista i kombination med bibliotek för temp. exclude-listan excluderar temp-filer, .git, Download och Temp
<einand> HeMan: jag kör rsync
<Barre> hur löser du retention då?
<einand> varje dag kör jag en vanlig rsync, och en gång i månaden drar jag en rsync som raderar raderade filer
<Barre> men... om du råkar skriva över en fil så syncas ju den till din target..
<einand> Sedan kör jag Amanda på "motagarservern" som backar upp min rsync data till amazon
<Barre> aahhh.. då är det ju inte bara rsync då =)
 * arand leker med git-annex
<einand> Tja, om jag inte skriver över den innom 24 timmar kan jag ju alltid hämta den
<Barre> njea... om du upptäcker att du skrivet över den inom 24 timmar så kan du det.. inte annars ;)
<einand> fast det problemet uppstår aldrig, eftersom jag kör alla mina dokument, config och projekt i git
<einand> Har ju flera års backup hos amazon (eller tja kommer ju bli, börja med det för någon vecka sedan)
<einand> så en fil som är äldre än 24 timmar kan alltid återskapas
<einand> använder rsync, för jag kör 99% av tiden på mobiltbredband, och vill inte slösa datamängden allt för mycket. Så kör jag med fasta checksummor på servern som lagras på klienten, så den räknar ut skillnaden mot dom först. Så ingen data som inte är ny överrös
<einand> överförs
<andol> arand: git-annex och/eller git-annex assistant?
<arand> Jag kör för tilfälet bara manuellt utan assistant.
<andol> arand: Lite beroende på vad man faktiskt är ute efter så tycker jag assistanten är riktigt trevligt. Det blir ju inte alls lika flexibelt, men väldigt smidigt att ha den liggandes som en demon i bakgrunden, och automagiskt hålla filer synkande eftersom.
 * andol håller sin dokumentfolder synkad mellan ett par datorer med hjälp utav git-annex assistant
<arand> Mjo, men jag brukar inte ha kontakt med synk-ställen så väldigt ofta, så jag vet inte om automatiseringen skulle ge så mycket där.
<andol> arand: Använder min VPS som centralpunkt från synkandet.
<andol> Fast som sagt, beror ju helt på vilket problem man vill att git-annex ska lösa åt en.
 * Barre bokmärker git-annex
<Barre> tackar för tipset
<arand> Jo, skulle kanske sätta upp något sådant någon gång...
<delhage> larsemil: ping
<delhage> HeMan, Barre: ska ni på daladevelop?
<arand> Viserligen är ju git-annex inte en "riktigt backup", men man kan ju använda bup-remotes och saker som ligger offline för något backuppigt.
<larsemil> delhage: pong
<delhage> larsemil: tror jag kan komma, vi kan prata mer sen. Ska luncha nu
<larsemil> delhage: hurra!
<HeMan> einand: det jag funderade om var mer om ni gör backup på allt eller om viss data exkluderas
<HeMan> einand: rdiff-backup kör med rsync-protokollet och är lika snålt som vanlig rsync
<HeMan> einand: skillnaden är den behåller inkrement på destinationen
<einand> HeMan: jag kör backup på allt
<HeMan> einand: ok
<einand> Finns väl sällan data man inte vill ha backup på, så inte värt besväret att exludera  den
<HeMan> jag ljög förresten, det var när jag körde rdiff-backup --remove-older-then 2Y som det tog tid
<HeMan> einand: för mig är det nog nästan tvärt om
<HeMan> einand: så lite data som jag faktiskt producerat själv
<einand> ok
<einand> hum.. Orginalfilen i powerpoint 144Mb, öppnar i OpenOffice, sparar i opd filen är 122MB spar igen i PowerPoint och den blir 109MB
<einand> undra hur mycket data som slängs, eller om det är nått viktigt rättare sagt
<cHarNe2> einand: diff -y <f1> <f2>   ;)
<Barre> delhage: HeMan kan inte, men jag och Coffe planerar att åka dit, ska ru med?
<Coffe> Barre:  har frågat David om han vill med.
<Barre> Coffe: trevligt
<delhage> Barre: ja, kanske
<larsemil> troligen menar du. ;) vad krävs för att göra det till ett garanterat?
<larsemil> delhage: ^
<einand> cHarNe2: inte så lätt på binärdata ;)
<cHarNe2> einand: nu är du lite tjinkig tycker jag ;)
<einand> cHarNe2: förlåt ;)
<einand> Jag gjorde något dumt
<peyam> jag löste problemet med main menu i xubuntu 13.10
<peyam> Jag är ett geni
<peyam> Applåd!!
<peyam> finns en tjej här
<peyam> skitsnygg
<peyam> men feminist som satan
<peyam> kommentera!
<peyam> jalla
<andol> Gött det du fick till det med menyn i Xubuntu.
<andol> Kommenterat nog? :)
<peyam> bra
<peyam> ja det gjorde jag
<peyam> finns på  min blogg
<peyam> http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<peyam> gör det till en vana att läsa min blogg
<einand> peyam: absolut, skall lägga in den i min brandvägg så att den är spärrad för hela företaget
<einand> så ingen råkar surfa in av misstag
<peyam> hahahaha
<peyam> din töt
<einand> töt?
<peyam> artig version of tönt
<einand> Du behöver inte vara artig kring mig, jag kommer aldrig återgälda de
<einand> t
<peyam> jo
<peyam> du gör det
<peyam> jag vet att du gillar kurder
<realubot> Vem av er är det som är skyldig: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.2293221-storde-kafegasters-mobiler-vraks
<markusdbx> Jag letar efter ett sätt att effektivt kunna hoppa mellan flera projekt, som alla kräver mängder av fönster/och desktops uppe på skärmen.
<markusdbx> Har funderat på att köra en virtualbox för varje projekt, sen jobba i helt i den gui-mässigt. Suspenda när jag ska hopppa till ett annat projekt.
<markusdbx> Behöver ett sätt att spara placeringen av en massa fönster när jag hoppas mellan olika uppgifter.
<johanbr> markusdbx: fungerar det inte med ett projekt per workspace?
<realubot> Hur trött blir man inte när webbtv-kanaler inte lägger ut programmen direkt efter sändning?
<markusdbx> johanbr: inte riktigt. Utvecklar webb, och varje projekt kräver en väldig massa fönster. kod + terminaler + DOM-översikt + flera webbläsare + testning osv osv
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-27
<realubot> Vad händer om man seriekopplar två digitalboxar?
<realubot> Vilket box gränssnitt är det som kommer att synas på TV:n?
<realubot> Är det ö.h.t. möjligt?!?
<johanbr> realubot: till tv är det ju oftast hdmi numera, men boxen tar väl knappast hdmi som input?
<johanbr> markusdbx: i så fall, kanske kör en wm som kan arrangera workspaces i rader och kolumner och använd första raden (och alla X kolumner) till första projektet osv?
<realubot> johanbr: Jag har läst något om att det ska fungera med en switch. Jag förstår inte riktigt hur.
<realubot> Hur avgör switchen vilken box som ska användas om båda är påslagna?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> Morgon
<Coffe> så HeMan är ditt kök trasigt ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<HeMan> Coffe: vattenskada
<Coffe> HeMan: aj då
<HeMan> Coffe: är tillfälligt lagat så det går använda
<Coffe> HeMan:  låter inte kul alls
<HeMan> Coffe: är inte så jätteilla men det måste åtgärdas
<Coffe> HeMan: ja , men det är din grill vi vill åt :P
<HeMan> Coffe: och då passar vi på att byta ut det eftersom det är från -69
<Coffe> HeMan: ja säkert många säkerhetshål i det som måste patchas så bättre med en nyinstallation
<HeMan> Coffe: och det saknas viktiga saker som tex tp-uttag och ups till ölkylen
<marsupapu> Morgon
<Coffe> HeMan: aj aj aj , förstår du måste fixa
<ePax> 0_o
<andol> Barre: Kände att det var dags för en keepalive request på twitter? :)
<Barre> andol: nått sånt, det var alldeles förlänge sedan jag var inne där och tänkte se om jag levde.. uppenbarligen så hördes det =)
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<AlexBones> Kan någon säga mig vad man kallar "ice picks" på svenska? Alltså det gamla verktyget som fanns i alla kök som man använde för att "picka"/hacka loss iskuber m.m. från större isbitar?
<AlexBones> Eller fanns det aldrig i Sverige, därav inget namn?
<delhage> ishacka
<AlexBones> delhage: Hmm.
<AlexBones> Är inte ishackor för större klättring?
<AlexBones> Detta är ju enbart i hemmet.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-28
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<AlexBones> Kan någon hjälpa mig tyda denna reklamsida från år 2000 i en svensk tidning? Fattar inte vad de menar: http://i.imgur.com/LoqxUmI.jpg
<AlexBones> Det verkar vara reklam för en mobiltelefon.
<AlexBones> Men det som visas är bara... konstigt.
<AlexBones> Sportsnubben är ute på språng och kommer att tänka på sitt tomma kylskåp?
<AlexBones> Jaha, och sedan då?
<AlexBones> Skickar han via WAP ett e-brev till sig själv?
<AlexBones> Varför?
<larsemil> nej. via wap så kollar han upp recept som passar med den överkörda hönan. och så handlar han på vägen hem. allt enkelt för att han har den supertåliga telefonen med sig.
<AlexBones> Hmm...
<AlexBones> Såg inte ens hönan. :S
<AlexBones> Förrän du sade det.
<AlexBones> Väldigt flummig reklam.
<coobra> ingen som har en eeepc eller liknande ligandes :D
<larsemil> jag har en eeepc 701
<Coffe> delhage: hörde du skulle med till F. har du bil ?
<peyam> midori visar inte facebook chatten
<peyam> e den inte konstigt? men gud va litet ram den tar
<delhage> Coffe: nope
<einand> http://www.di.se/artiklar/2014/2/28/minecraft-blir-hollywoodfilm/
<larsemil> einand: blir nog en BLOCK-buster
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<peyam> salam
<maxjezy> alekÿÿm
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klf1SlP44e8
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<peyam> morgon
<huttan> hej peyam
<peyam> hej gubben
<huttan> peyam: hur mår du idag då?
<peyam> så där bra
<peyam> du då?
<huttan> peyam: vakna precis, håller på o fixa morronkaffe
<peyam> nice
<peyam> försöker installera senaste epiphany webrowser
<peyam> vet ej hur man gör
<peyam> sh filen kör inte
<huttan> peyam: varför inte chrome??
<peyam> tar mkt ram
<huttan> ok
<huttan> vad säger sh filen då?
<peyam> http://sourceforge.net/projects/epiphany.mirror/files/latest/download
<peyam> no input argument
<huttan> peyam: vad vill den ha för argument då??
<peyam> står inte
<huttan> vi blahblah.sh
<huttan> nånstanns borde det finnas typ $1
<peyam> var
<huttan> $1 = forsta argumentet i bash script
<peyam> kör chmod +x install-sh och sen ./install-sh
<huttan> peyam: jo men om det tar ett argument som du inte vet vad det är
<peyam> vänta lite
<peyam> hittar inte den
<peyam> ./install-sh: no input file specified
<huttan> peyam: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-epiphany-3-10-beta-1-epiphany-3-9-90-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<huttan> testa ta det från repon
<huttan> peyam: http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/saucy/universe/e/epiphany-browser/install.html
<huttan> den kanske e bättre
<peyam> nej det gick inte
<huttan> peyam: ok, då får du lägga in något som är mer noobvänligt
<peyam> nä funkar inte asså
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll allihopa! Hur är läget?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-01
<realubot> Hur många här har skänt pengar till Wikipedia?
<SinGaz> @me
<SinGaz> Har 100 spänn varje månad
<realubot> Jag funderar på att skänka 100 kr EN gång.
<SinGaz> 100 kronor är inte mycket för en människa med jobb
<realubot> Wikipedia är så bra att det är värt att betala för.
<SinGaz> de behöver allt de kan få
<SinGaz> Mm, precis
<realubot> Jag är en människa utan jobb och då är 100 kr en del.
<SinGaz> Jag vet :(
<SinGaz> Men för de med jobb är det inte hela världen
<realubot> SinGaz: Hur vet du det? spionerar du på mig?
<SinGaz> Nickade e3-fisk förut
<SinGaz> :)
<SinGaz> Vi har snackat förut
<realubot> Jaha. fisk känner jag igen.
<realubot> Det har jag ätit många gånger.
<SinGaz> :P
<realubot> Varför har du bytt nick då?
<realubot> Är du spion eller?
<realubot> ;)
<SinGaz> Ne, använder en anna klient ara
<realubot> Jaha.
<SinGaz> sitter i windows av någon annledning, prövar HexChat, rätt mysigt faktiskt
<realubot> Aldrig hört talas om.
<realubot> Ser ut som xchat.
<realubot> Jag använder Irssi.
<SinGaz> Använder irssi jag också :P men i windows så prövar jag detta
<realubot> Gillar program som körs i Terminalen.
<realubot> Jag använder inte Windows så jag behöver aldrig någonting annat än Irssi.
<SinGaz> Jo jag också
<SinGaz> DWM + Slackware
<SinGaz> :)
<SinGaz> Hur kommer det sig att du är vaken vid denna tid?
<realubot> Du tillhör de hårda grabbarna som kör Slackware.
<SinGaz> Jorå
<realubot> Jag vänder på dygnet.
<SinGaz> Som en annan :P typ
<realubot> Vad är det för fel på dig då?
<realubot> Eftersom du vänder på dygnet?
<SinGaz> Ska upp tidigt :P måste in till stan, bor på landet
<realubot> SinGaz: Det blir en tuff dag för dig då.
<realubot> Om du inte får sova någonting innan du ska upp,
<SinGaz> ähh
<SinGaz> lugnt
<huttan> #end
<realubot> end?
<Screedo> god morgon
<markusdbx> God morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl med markusdbx?
<markusdbx> jodå, sitter och kikar på selenium webdriver
<markusdbx> automatisk testning av webbapplikationer
<Screedo> ok
<peyam> ngn som kör arch här?
<peyam> kan hjälpa mig?
<Philip5> har inte kört arch på länge
<kes0> Har nån set tux?
<kes0> t
<maxjezy1> är det en ny film?
<kes0> Nä en pingvin, han har sprungit iväg nu igen
<realubot> Avicii och Swedish House Maffia. Vad är det de gör som är så märkvärdigt? Att musiken kan vara bra förstår jag ju men på konserterna? Står de bara i ett DJ-bås och lirar plattor eller vad gör de?
<realubot> Nu kanske ni undrar vad Avicii har med Ubuntu att göra och svaret på det är att avicii låter som ett Open Source-projekt så därför tycker jag att frågan hör hemma i den här kanalen.
<realubot> Lite långsökt kan tyckas men ibland måste man våga tänka out of the box som man säger.
<kes0> Dom viftar väl lite o drar i nån spak o så
<kes0> Också
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-02
<andol> Var nära Stockholms centralstation vill jag äta lunch idag?
<Screedo> andol: finns en sportbar inne på stationen som har god mat :)
<Screedo> kommder dock inte ihåg vad den heter.
<andol> Screedo: Tackar.
<Screedo> andol: np.
<huttan> quit
<realubot> Ryck upp er!
<einand> realubot: vad då?
<realubot> einand: Kanalen är ju helt tyst ju.
<realubot> einand: Den behöver ryckas upp.
<Philip5> larsemil: uppdaterat kdeconnect på sistonde?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-23
<maxjezy> hallå, någon som vet vilken av piggarna som laddar i en usb micro kontakt
<maxjezy> eller, vet någon om man kan ladda ett batteri manuellt, bara koppla minus och plus?
<maxjezy> utan att ha moderkortet inblandat
<maxjezy> försöker fixa min platta
<maxjezy> http://i.imgur.com/aVod0vJ.jpg
<maxjezy> så ser min ut, piggen som ska sitta längst till vänster är trasig
<Amoz> maxjezy, googla på "usb micro schematic" så får du ju upp diagram över hur ledningarna är dragna.
<Barre> maxjezy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#Connectors_and_plugs (och när du ändå är där så kan du passa på att donera lite till wikimedia :))
<maxjezy> Barre: jag har redan donerat lite dit :)
<maxjezy> strömpolarna är längst till höger och vänster, dvs, min är trasig
<maxjezy> för min vänstra är av.
<maxjezy> ASUS tippade på att det inte var ett garantiärende
<maxjezy> tyvärr är asus skitdåliga på att konstruera saker så de går sönder för lätt.
<maxjezy> ny usb-del kostar 400 kr
<maxjezy> så, det blir att investera i en sån i framtiden
<Barre> maxjezy: bra där =)
<maxjezy> Barre: jo, de är bra att donera pengar till sånt
<maxjezy> måste dock strypa lite donationer känner jag
<maxjezy> donerar pengar till höger och vänster numera
<EAG> Nån som har något tips på hur man skulle kunna sätta upp ett deployment-system för websidor som man skrivit själv och som anpassas för respektive site?
<EAG> måste ju finnas något färdigt...
<K350> Jag har en massa mukvaru-synthar. Nu vill jag ha en sökbar databas, med websida, så jag kan söka efter olik asynthar. Men ja gkan inget om databaser Finns det något färdig jag kan installera för att möjligöra detta?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-24
<Laban> K350: Ska du bara ha det för dig själv är det väl lämpligt med ett kalkylark eller databas i Libreoffice, kanske en bra start iaf.
<Laban> Annars om du vill leka databas så är SQLite eller MySQL ganska enkla att börja med.
<Laban> Dynamit: Du borde se över din lina, den verkar sjukt instabil... Flappande länk som man sa på Bredbandsbolaget.
<Laban> 7 disconnects sedan midnatt.
<hplc> hej, min brandvägg är inställd att skicka "Growl" om alarm-meddelande / blixt-meddelanden, och på mottagande änden har jag Kubuntu med "Notify-osd", en mac-klon för att ta emot growl´s. Men det fungerar inte, har inte ubuntu default stöd för notifications?, i.e. knotify typ?
<hplc> kubuntus brandvägg är av
<hplc> och push-meddelanden borde väl då gå igenom?
<ePax> 0_o
<einand> Diablo har tydligen en svensk översättning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWUGqy61iqE
<tomodachi> einand: det va det sjukaste och roligaste jag sett hela veckan
<joabec> einand, haha
<ePax> Hur svårt kan det vara att hitta USB till SCSI-68 pin adapter i sverige? :) Mission impossible :D
<Barre> ePax: det verkar inte bättre.. du har alltså inte hittat någon än? :(
<ePax> Barre, Jo... några begagnade adaptrar på ebay..
<einand> ePax: köp från usa då
<einand> eller vart dom finns
<Laban> ePax: Finns det ingen via Firewire annars då?
<Laban> Eller en hdd-kabinett med SCSI.
<ePax> Jag har USB till IDE/SATA adpter så det skulle eventuellt fungera om jag hade IDe/SATA till SCSI kabel eller någonting liknande.
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-25
<DatUtter> hej! jag har ett problem. min laptop, köpt med windows 8. Vill inte stängas av eller startas om. Skärmen blir bara svart och fläkten går på max i några sekunder och sen tyst. Och så håller den på tills man stänger av på fel sätt. Gäller Senaste Ubuntu 14.10. har även testat installera om ett antal gånger samt bytt till legacy i bios utan någon framgång. Någon som vet vad som är fel?
<Laban> Så den startar och kör fint, men just när du skall stänga av så bråkar dne?
<DatUtter> Yes
<HeMan> Morrn!
<peyam> morrn
<itmannen> Det ska bli spännande att se hur install av Ubuntu 15.04 funkar. Jag fegar och kör i en VM först
<HeMan> jag tänkte köra btrfs-only på min nästa installation
<einand> HeMan: :)
<peyam> einand, händer?
<einand> peyam: funderar på vart man kan köpa färdigsågad metall/plåt
<peyam> till
<peyam> ?
<einand> peyam: bygger en grej, och orkar inte såga själv
<peyam> lat
<einand> japp, varför göra det själv, om jag kan få det leverat i rätt storlek från början
<peyam> ja varför
<HeMan> einand: vi har kontakt med en plåtslagare som bygger som vi vill
<HeMan> einand: inte billigaste, men det blir rejält mycket bättre än när vi själv försöker
<einand> HeMan: tack, men skall bara ha två "skenor" som jag skall ha hål i
<HeMan> einand: ok
<einand> varför behöver en html app läsa batteristatus?
<einand> såg precis att det går att spåra mobiltelefoners förflyttning genom att läsa av den
<kes0> Så dom ska kunna spåra dig vad annars
<einand> Någon här som kör firefox på valfri enhet. som kan hjälpa mig med en grej, helst en som inte har 100% laddat batteri
<Barre> einand: kan jag väl
<einand> Barre: http://nyhets.tv/test/batt.html
<K350> Är Jomla! Gratis?
<Laban> Ja
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-26
<Barre> einand: Battery status 81% och det verkar stämma
<Barre> einand: Firefox version 35.0.1 på Android 5.0.1
<einand> Barre: tack
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> einand: jag undrar ju lite varför access till min batteristatus ges sådär utan att prompta mig..
<maxjezy> morrn!
<einand> Barre: ja det undrar jag också, bara firefox som gör det
<einand> Barre: tog reda på det, när jag läste att NSA och Stanford använder det för att spåra folks förflyttningar
<Barre> :/
<bamsefar> Huh, spåra folks förflyttningar med hjälp av batteristatus?
<Barre> det skulle inte förvåna mig om det går att få fram mer info via det API:et, bara batteriet talar ju inte om så mycket :)
<einand> Barre: apiet talar om urladdningshastighet, och på så sätt vet dom hur lång tid det tagit för dig att förflytta dig mellan två punkter
<einand> bamsefar:
<einand> http://m3.idg.se/2.1022/1.611221/stanford-forskare-sparar-mobilen-via-batteristatus
<maxjezy> sparar mobilen via batteristatus :)
<maxjezy> yeah, det fanns på 90 talet!
<maxjezy> nothing new, movalong!
<maxjezy> finns viktigare saker att engagera sig i
<maxjezy> min projektorlampa dog ut inatt, det sög.
<einand> maxjezy: jobbigt
<einand> vad för projektor?
<einand> maxjezy: rätt nytt att spåra mobiler via batteristatus, eftersom apiet släpptes 2014 ;)
<maxjezy> ASK PROXIMA C100
<maxjezy> einand: jo, jag skojade lite, länken är utan åäö. så det blir sparar istället för spårar.
<einand> maxjezy: söt liten sak
<maxjezy> tror den kosta ca 50 lax ny så den håller ju fortfarande kvalitet
<einand> tja, det vet jag inte
<maxjezy> men, jag har lite ghosting eller vad man ska kalla det
<einand> själv har jag en benq 1070, vann precis för tredje året i rad första pris för bästa bildkvalitet
<maxjezy> så jag köper nog en ny projektor istället
<einand> Sattsa på BenQ w1070+ då
<maxjezy> jo. det blir nog den.
<einand> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010804292/w1070-full-hd?ssel=false&utm_campaign=prisjakt&utm_source=prisjakt.nu&utm_medium=pricecompare&utm_content=5637145979
<maxjezy> kan den stå igång 24/7?
<einand> det kan ingen projektor
<maxjezy> jo, min har gjort det den senaste månaden :)
<einand> och det förvånade dig att lampan paja?
<maxjezy> hur länge kan benq stå igång?
<maxjezy> den har brunnit 2000 timmar typ så, den paja pga brinntiden tog slut misstänker jag.
<einand> 6000 timmar
<maxjezy> men i ett sträck?
<einand> Tja, den har ju aktiv kylning så bör kunna gå 6000 timmar, mitt rekord är 3 dagar
<maxjezy> överhettas den eller vad händer om man kör den dygnet runt?
<einand> varför kör du den dygnet runt?
<einand> då måste du byta lampa en gång i halvåret ju
<maxjezy> jag har inte varit utomhus på typ en månad  kom jag på igår
<maxjezy> jo men jag sitter ju vid datorn dygnet runt typ
<maxjezy> blir lite segt om jag inte ser vad jag gör :)
<einand> men dygnet runt, vad gör du när du sover då, har du igång den då också?
<maxjezy> jag sover väldigt lite, går och lägger mig typ 12 och upp igen 16
<maxjezy> men den får vara igång då
<einand> 4 timmars sömn är rätt normalt
<maxjezy> jag är inne i en djup depp-period och sover knappt alls längre
<maxjezy> förr sov jag 12-13 timmar
<maxjezy> blir väl bättre när snön försvinner och jag tar ut cykeln på en tur
<einand> det är länge
<einand> men 4 timmar sover jag varje natt
<maxjezy> jag sover på dagarna
<einand> eller tja 5.5h sov jag vist i natt, enligt fitbiten
<maxjezy> är du nöjd med fitbit?
<maxjezy> min surfplatta dog häromdagen, jäkla micro usb kontakt som släppte från kretskortet.
<maxjezy> när jag ringde asus support sa de att de kan skicka den till tjeckien
<maxjezy> men, antagligen inte ett garantiärende.
<maxjezy> så less när all teknologi brakar ihop samtidigt.
<maxjezy> blir fett deppig av det.
<einand> http://imgur.com/Mj6cWWA
<HeMan> jag bytte kontakt själv i Nexus 7-plattan
<HeMan> det var plättlätt!
<einand> den registerar sömnen ganska exakt på minuten när man somnar, skitcoolt
<maxjezy> HeMan: jag ska göra det själv, men det tar några veckor att få nya delar
<maxjezy> och kostar 400 kr
<HeMan> var ungefär det jag fick betala med
<maxjezy> sitter hörlursuttaget på samma kort som usb på nexus med?
<maxjezy> jag ville inte skicka min till tjeckerna för de bara hackar upp den och snor mina lösenord till paypal osv
<maxjezy> han på asus försökte tona ner risken, men jag har mina 3d filer och massa viktigt där i som de inte får röra till.
<maxjezy> bättre att DIY isf.
<maxjezy> när de endå inte står för kostnaderna för reparation.
<einand> tror inte risken är så stor att de snor dina paypal lösenord
<maxjezy> mina anteckningar däremot.
<maxjezy> HeMan: jag funderade på att göra en genväg för laddaren direkt till batteriet men jag är för okunnig i elektronik
<einand> jo, dom har så stor nytta av dom
<maxjezy> vill ju bara ha igång skiten så jag kan kopiera över filerna till ett säkert ställe
<maxjezy> 400 spänn känns lite sådär för en engångsstart.
<maxjezy> einand: de kanske säljer mina filer till ryssarna
<maxjezy> jag vill minnas att jag hade ganska detaljerade ritningar på en kulsprutemotorcykel på den.
<einand> okej
<maxjezy> blender fil, som de lätt hade kunnat exportera till CAD och börja tillverkningen snabbt.
<maxjezy> vad finns det för bra surfplattor med usb3, windows och riktig usb port.
<maxjezy> eller finns det någon med induktiuonsladdning?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det bör du undvika
<maxjezy> windows eller induktionsladdning?
<HeMan> maxjezy: batterierna i plattor är riktigt petiga med ström osv
<maxjezy> aha, hemmakoppla direkt till batteriet.
<HeMan> maxjezy: precis
<maxjezy> jo, misstänkte att det skulle sluta i brand
<HeMan> maxjezy: det finns induktionsladdning som heter QI
<einand> är litium batteri, pulsa in 4-5volt på det
<einand> bör gå utmärkt
<peyam> jag så jäva trött
<peyam> nu är en av mina skärmar med gul nyans
<peyam> fett irriterande
<maxjezy> tror jag avvaktar tills jag läst på lite mer om möjligheterna, eller jag har råd att köpa reservdelar.
<maxjezy> inte prio 1 just nu.
<maxjezy> peyam: håller den på o ge sig?
<maxjezy> tycker macbooks brukar ha gulare skärmar
<peyam> typ
<peyam> jag kör med dual screen
<maxjezy> eller är det jag som bara mött slitna macbooks?
<einand> peyam: sänk värmen då
<peyam> och det e fett irriterande
<peyam> den e på 9500 och ändå är den andra ljusare
<maxjezy> peyam: jo, hade det problemet för r jag med.
<peyam> fixat?
<einand> maxjezy: macbooks brukar gå otroligt korrekta färger. Är oftast "vanliga" som är inställda på att visa kalla färger
<maxjezy> viktigt att de är lika kalibrerade och allt om man ska ha fler skärmar
<maxjezy> einand: jo, det är säkerligen så
<maxjezy> jag är van vid blått sken jag.
<peyam> maxjezy, hur fixar jag det?
<maxjezy> känns lyxigare
<maxjezy> peyam: jadu, jag är sämst på sånt.
<einand> forskning visar att flesta människor föredrar blått, därför typ alla tv aparter man köper är felinställda
<maxjezy> film går bra med lite gulare toner
<einand> nästan alltid förblått
<maxjezy> men vitt, notepaddande till gulare toner får mig att tänka på gula blend, rynkiga fingrar och överfulla askkoppar
<einand> måste säga att :)
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTJx3yDovdM
<einand> tja fast sådant gult har du ju inte
<einand> iaf på en macbook så är vitt vitt
<peyam> om jag tar en screen shot, kan man se färgskillnaden?
<einand> nej
<peyam> einand, tror ej på dej. du är så Anti-peyam
<einand> peyam: även om jag är anti peyam så ljuger jag inte
<peyam> du e super anti-peyam
<peyam> det vet vi båda
<einand> på sin höjd, kanske du kan få skärmskott på hur grafikkortet skickar ut signalen
<einand> men inte hur skärmen ritar upp det
<peyam> e det sant?
<maxjezy> jepp
<peyam> e det dålig för grafikkortet?
<einand> nej?
<peyam> vad e skärmskott då
<einand> skärmskott är samma som screenshot
<einand> svenska ordet
<peyam> jaha förlåt att jag inte är svensk då
<peyam> jag kjunde inte hjälpa det
<peyam> daaaaaaaah!
<einand> det gör väl inget
<peyam> skojar
<einand> gör mig inte mindre anti- peyam
<maxjezy> peyam: tycker du halo är bra?
<peyam> maxjezy, jo älskar den men finnar borde inte prata om pop. Ni är bäst på rock
<peyam> einand, orka
<einand> peyam: bästa är, om du har en mobil är att ta bild på båda skärmarna brevid varandra. då ser man iaf skillnaden
<maxjezy> nä, finland är poppens land!
<peyam> einand, det vet jag jo -.-
<peyam> maxjezy, nevaaaa evaa
<peyam> maxjezy, HIM, Nightwish och sen den där konstiga varelser med lång tunga
<peyam> de älskar jag
<maxjezy> peyam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKm6iDvgKJ4
<peyam> einand, jag vill fixa ihop dej med en kurd så kska du bli mindre anti-peyam
<peyam> maxjezy, ewww?
<maxjezy> lyssna och njut nu
<maxjezy> skitbra text
<peyam> neva evaa utan en joint
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY
<peyam> makes me gay
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> pallar inte beyonce
<peyam> hon ebra
<maxjezy> jag är mer en j-lo person
<peyam> hon e okej
<peyam> orka att beyonce gifter sig med den där tönten
<peyam> LAdy gaga och Beyonce är min favorit
<peyam> J-lo bak är mera min smak
<peyam> jag ska röka maxjezy  och einand
<maxjezy> yeah
<peyam> nåra bra p-filmer ni rekommenderar?
<Barre> peyam: helt fel kanal
<einand> peyam: fel kanal, denna är barnvänlig
<peyam> juste
<peyam> einand, har köpt kreatin
<peyam> ska testa idag
<einand> peyam: trevligt, du sysslar med intensiva sporter?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> gym
<einand> känns lite som fusk
<einand> gör det inte det?
<peyam> jo men vill få resultat
<peyam> fort
<einand> tja, reslutatet kommer ju inte fortare
<peyam> jo
<einand> tja, beror väl på vad du är ute efter
<peyam> hmm
<einand> är det utsendet eller styrka du är ute efter?
<peyam> utseen
<einand> tja, då är det väl inte någon höjdare
<einand> kreting fyller musklerna med vatten, så du blir visserligen större, men ser säckigare ut
<einand> fast du har ju fått ett fint resultat när du slutar, kommer krympa lite
<einand> men det är normalt
<peyam> ja
<peyam> det e sant
<einand> peyam: men grymt att du tränar :)
<einand> önskar jag hade  det engagemanget också
<peyam> jag måste
<peyam> mina bröder mobbar mig
<peyam> för o va klen
<einand> Bra
<maxjezy> einand: vill du ha magrutor och slank fin mage?
<maxjezy> eller muskler för rå styrka?
<maxjezy> tycker alla jagar den där "lyckan" i onödan. visst, träning är bra i viss mån men folk överdriver så mycket, ska se ut som brad pitt i fightclub men inte för att orka bära, det handlar om att flasha
<einand> maxjezy: nä, inte direkt
<maxjezy> gymfolket ser ofta så jävla stela och obekväma ut
<einand> jag motionerar/gymmar till den nivån att jag kan hålla en hälsosam levnadsstandard
<maxjezy> bättre med cykel, skidor eller sån träning
<einand> men för utsendet skull, nä
<einand> japp, jag cyklar 4 mil om dagen, på sommaren i stället (mest pga att jag är lat)
<maxjezy> jag har 4 hantlar, stegmaskin och träningscykel
<einand> cyklar bara om jag måste förflytta mig
<maxjezy> på sommaren har jag min elcykel som ja trampar med
<einand> elcykel är fusk
<maxjezy> på två månader har jag gått ner från 90 kg till 83.5
<maxjezy> jo, fusk är det
<maxjezy> trampar förbi sportcyklister på morgonen med en damtralla  :)
<maxjezy> fan va sura dom blir
<einand> maxjezy: med händerna bakom ryggen och allmänt högdraget utsende ;)
<maxjezy> yes :)
<einand> http://www.red.com/tools/flicker-free-video
<Meerkat> Finns det en kanal angående mariadb eller kan jag ställa frågor om det i övriga kanaler?
<Barre> Meerkat: #mariadb   =)
<Meerkat> Barre, utmärkt  :)
<ePax> 0_0
<maxjezy> einand: vad använder du för program för video?
<maxjezy> einand: har du tittat på min tube?
<maxjezy> tänkte du som är kattmänniska kanske kan ta en titt på min katt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goI3wzAx9Dc
<maxjezy> einand: hur kommer det sig att du har två tubes?
<maxjezy> är swedbank nere för er?
<maxjezy> är swedbank nere? får fram en annan sida nu, verkar hackad.
<Laban> Festligt...
<Laban> Verkar nere ja.
<Laban> Hackad... får vi väl se.
<einand> maxjezy: din tube har väl inget nytt sedan år?
<einand> och nej, jag har inte två tubes
<maxjezy> einand och ein andersson
<maxjezy> einand: jorå, jag har laddat upp ett par videos senaste tiden
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus
<einand> nä, är inget nytt
<einand> senaste är är ju 2 veckor gammalt
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon bra VPN som fungerar bra, helst svensk då jag inte ser svenskt material på play-tjänster men får dem via kabel-tv helt vanligt?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-27
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> vad betyder " att vara pragmatiskt"
<einand> peyam: det är när man låter känslor eller idiologier vara i vägen[C
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> nice
<einand> när man inte låter menar jag
<einand> synonym är jordnära
<einand> eller realistisk
<peyam> einand, "att man langar i väg en insändare"
<peyam> låter det artigt? eller hur kllåter d
<einand> utan att veta samanhang så tycker jag det låter lite arrogant
<peyam> ja
<peyam> jag tänkte också d
<einand> peyam: vad gör du, om råkar ut för pragmatiska och arroganta saker?
<peyam> visar pragmatism
<einand> Pragmatism är en amerikansk filosofi och sanningsteori som uppkom i slutet av 1800-talet och som kännetecknas av fokus på handlingars och påståendes praktiska konsekvenser.
<einand> Jag skulle nog kalla mig pragmatiker
<peyam> ja det var det jag syftade på
<peyam> jag skulle vara medveten om konsekvenserna
<peyam> som jag inte brukar vara
<maxjezy> !ping
<maxjezy> jag har dålig ping i den här kanalen
<Philip5> pong!
<maxjezy> där kom den!
<maxjezy> någon som kommer spela GTA5 när det kommer till PC?
<Spookan> Inte jag. Jag har det redan till PS4, FET kul är det :P
<maxjezy> jag har väntat i typ 12 år på att det ska komma till PC så jag väntar lite till.
<maxjezy> Spookan: jo det är skoj men jag har bara lirat på 360 och det känns verkligen att konsolen är gammal
<Spookan> maxjezy: Mjo samma här, på Xbox One och PS4 så har de ju lagt till First Person läge :P
<maxjezy> Spookan: ah, ser fram emot att det kommer snart
<Spookan> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEZRJoZdM84
<Spookan> Så det är lätt att slå ihjäl ett par timmar i det :P
<maxjezy> vackert!
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-28
<BOSIG> Tjena! Några frågor, när jag installerar ubuntu på en separat hårddisk och ska välja storlek på olika partitioner. Vilka behövs vara separat idag? har läst att man ska ha /, /home, /boot(säger vissa), och swap. Samt vilka storlekar är rekommenderade? har en 128 gb ssd samt 8g ram
<peyam> BOSIG, Du kan ha en partiotion med ./
<peyam> och en för boot. det brukar finnas i menyn beroende på om du använder efi eller BIOS så finns båda
<peyam> den kan vara typ 50 mb eller lite mer
<peyam> och sen behöver du SWAP. om du också har en HDD förutom din ssd så kan du ha din swap där om du vill annars räcker med 2GB på din SSD.
<peyam> BOSIG, sen kan du optimera din ubuntu för SSD. det kan du läsa om på nätet. det är bara lite extra grejer man gör för att få det bästa av SSD
<peyam> hej
<peyam> einand, va händer?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> einand, där?
<Spookan> Hur leker livet med peyam då?
<peyam> Spookan, kan ej öppna stream urls på vlc eller ngn annan spelare
<peyam> försökte med att stänga av firewallen
<peyam> ändå inget
<Spookan> peyam: Ok, samma url eller olika?
<peyam> olika
<Spookan> Ge mig en du har testat, så kan jag testa här.
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KM__3aTqg
<peyam> alla som finns i beskrivningen har jag testat
<Spookan> peyam: Funkar inte här heller, så måste ju vara nått fel på deras..
<peyam> nice
<peyam> då vet jag
<Spookan> peyam: Kan man se vanliga kanaler så med?
<peyam> jag kodar en app
<peyam> vill bara ha några godtyckliga jag kan testa playern med
<peyam> vet du ngn sånt källa
<peyam> man kan spela videon
<Spookan> peyam: Nä jag är inte så insatt i sånt.
<K350> Philip5: Har dulust att bygga MusiKernel? :-)
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-01
<K350> NÃ¥gon sm har en Synology NAs?
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-29
<\sv> hey how to use svt-play outside sweden on a chromecast?
<Groggy1> \sv: through a VPN with a Swedish endpoint that is setup in your router?
<\sv> no
<\sv> you cant do it without a vpn?
<Groggy1> I don't think so
<\sv> Groggy, can i use tor?
<\sv> to access it i mean
<Groggy> I guess, but you will still need a swedish endpoint
<\sv> download a file and then play it ö- not stream over tor
<Groggy> try it and see? As far as I know, you can't DL from svtplay
<andol> Går förövrigt att ställa in Tor-klienten att välja Exitnoder i ett specifikt land. Har dock inte prövat hur väl det fungerar i praktiken.
<\sv> andol, im not great in swedish anymore
<\sv> sorry lived soooooooo long in the uk...
<andol> \sv: Was just a side note, about it being possible to configure a Tor client to select Exit nodes based on country.
<\sv> aye :)
<\sv> tack andol
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> finns det ngt kanal för signal behandling?
<Spookan> Peyam: Ingen aning, men man kan väl söka efter kanaler här på irc?
<Peyam> orka kolla genom 1000000000000000000000 kanaler Spookan
<Amoz> snubben har inte lärt sig använda google än
<Amoz> ^^
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-01
<hume> hej.....hjälp... jag har lyckats få nåt fel på inloggningsskärmen - jag får bara en svart skärm på min laptop - hur installerar jag en login-hanterare/startskärm?
<heise2k> hume: ctrl + alt + F1 tar dig till typ första x-windows virtual terminal. där kan man logga in
<sysop-rick> Nån inne som är duktig på nätverk?
<Peyam> Salam Det är farbror Peyam. Den äldsta ( asså inte åldersmässig) ubuntu'are här i kanalen
<Peyam> varför använder inte stora företag som Volvo Linux på dina användares datorer?
<sysop-rick> Salam Peyam
<sysop-rick> är du duktig på nätverks relaterade frågor?
<Peyam> sysop-rick: inte protokoller faktiskt. nätverkandet har jag lagt på hyllan för länge sen
<sysop-rick> Peyam: ok har lite strul just nu, kan inte pinga default gateway från 5.5 fastän den är uppe på 5.1
<sysop-rick> vanlig /24 mask.
<Peyam> den e bortom min expertis sorry sysop-rick
<sysop-rick> np
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-02
<hume> hej...jag har hamnat i en omöjlig siituation med apt-get på en laptop - otillfredsställda beroenden som inte går att lösa...nån som kan hjälpa mig?
<hume> jag skulle installera kubuntu-desktop, och landade på att följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas: kde-telepathy-minimal
<hume> apt-get -f install föreslår att installera kde-config-telepathy-accounts men det funkar inte, så jag är låst där
<hume> vad gör jag?
<Amoz> hume, börja med att posta hela loggen så man ser vad den gnäller på
<Amoz> apt-get -f install brukar lösa de flesta grejerna
<hume> Amoz, funkar inte, se ovan. den kan inte installera kde-config-telepathy,och jag är tillbaka på ruta 1
<hume> vad är paste-kommandot?
<hume> patebinit?
<hume> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268607/
<hume> det är output från sudo apt-get -f install
<hume> så fick jag en rad i terminalen med, sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Amoz> hume, http://askubuntu.com/questions/618389/trying-to-overwrite-usr-share-accounts-services-google-im-service-which-is
<Amoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<hume> funkar inte......
<hume> paste.ubuntu.com/15268655
<Amoz> vad kör du för kommando?
<hume> sudo apt-get purge -f
<hume> kan jag inte få med kommadot i paste-grejjan?
<hume> vänta....
<hume> nu funkade det
<hume> lade till kde-telepathy*....asterisken gjorde det
<hume> tack!
<Amoz> ;)
<re> hur kan jag få tillbaka mitt nick någon använder den, men jag har glömt lösenordet, kan den möjligtvis skickas till mailet
<Guest44299> hur kan jag få tillbaka mitt nick någon använder den, men jag har glömt lösenordet, kan den möjligtvis skickas till mailet
<Guest44299> hur kan jag få tillbaka mitt nick någon använder den, men jag har glömt lösenordet, kan den möjligtvis skickas till mailet
<Guest44299> obs där blev dubbelt
<Guest44299> någon som vet?
<Mathisen> Guest44299, tror det är /msg nickserv relase
<Guest44299> något förslag?
<Mathisen> annars pm.a en staffer i #freenode bara så löser det sig på 2 sec
<Mathisen> skrev fel där RELEASE ska det stå
<Guest44299> nix den frågar efter password i alla fall
<Guest44299> istället för mail
<Mathisen> oj läste lite lätt fel där :) trode du bara skulle ha nicket
<Mathisen> 2 sec
<Mathisen>  /msg nickserv SENDPASS
<Mathisen> där
<Mathisen> så kommer det på mailen
<Guest44299> nix funkar inte heller det står
<Guest44299> This operation cannot be performed on ertz, because someone is logged in to it.
<Mathisen> men om någon har reggat nicket så är det kört
<Mathisen> då måste du snacka med staff
<Mathisen> om någon snott det av dig alltså
<Mathisen> om det har pass och allt
<Guest44299> hur kan de sno passen?
<Guest44299> är det så lätt med irc
<Mathisen> nope
<Guest44299> vem är staff
<Guest44299> hemsida?
<Mathisen> skriv till mniip eller nhandler
<Mathisen> de fixar
<Mathisen> det är staffers online nu pm.a någon av dem bara
<Mathisen> ge de 2 min på svar
<Guest44299> direkt här på kanalen menar du
<Mathisen> ja /msg mniip help me
<Mathisen> t.ex
<Guest44299> ok
<Mathisen> kanske inte help me.. men du fattar
<Mathisen> skriv dit problem bara
<Mathisen> Guest44299, fick du hjälp av staff ?
<Guest44299> nej fick prata med istället kloeri
<Guest44299> han kollar upp det
<Mathisen> nice nice
<Guest44299> nix de kan bara gå tillbaka 30 dagar
<Guest44299> så de kan inte hjälpa mig
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-03
<bittin_> ge mig viiin och kramar :(
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-04
<Hund> En torsdag?
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-05
<Mathisen> god kväll.. någon som vet hur man gör för att servern ignorerar ping alltså inte svarar på ping
<Mathisen> vill alltså att någon måste köra nmap eller något för att se att min server är i liv
<Mathisen> fick hjälp redan från vanliga ubuntu kanalen.. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-ping-response-ubuntu-server/
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-06
<ispookan> God morgon!
<andol> Mathisen: Nyfiken, vad tror du dig vinna på att disabla icmp ping på din server?
<Mathisen> andol, många attacker börjar med en vanlig ping för att se om hosten lever...
<Mathisen> nu måste de köra nmap för de
<andol> Mathisen: Kör du några publika tjänster, såsom sshd, webbserver, etc?
<Mathisen> andol, mjo apache + seafile
<Mathisen> ssh också
<andol> Mathisen: I sådant fall behöver de ju knappast köra en full nmap mot ip-adressen. Rätt säker på att det är precis lika vanligt att man scannar av ip-ranges genom att försöka etablaera tcp-anslutningar mot vanliga portar, såsom port 80 och port 443.
<Mathisen> andol, du har säkert helt rätt, men jag kan inte se något dåligt med att stänga icmp ?
<andol> Mathisen: Tja, i ditt exempel handlade det ju iofs bara om att stänga av icmp ping (echo), vilket mest försvårar felsökning etc. Att däremot blockera icmp har även potentiell att ställa till annat, såsom korrigering för paketstorlekar, etc. Pratar vi sen IPv6 har du än större beroende på ICMP.
<Mathisen> andol, hmm okej.. tackar för infon, så du menar att det kanske är lika bra att låta det va som det är då i framtiden..
<bamsefar> Ja, stäng inte av ICMP. Det har inga fördelar.
<andol> Mathisen: Att hålla på att blockera ICMP, utan att veta precis vad man är ute efter, är bara att be om problem, utan att man egentligen uppnår något.
<Mathisen> okej jag ska ta och återställa det då. i helgen och pluggat iptables, så känner mig lite säkrare nu i alla fall :)
<Mathisen> suttit i helgen*
<andol> Mathisen: Notera även att det finns en skillnad på att känna sig säkrare, och att faktiskt vara säkrare.
<Mathisen> sant :)
<Mathisen> nu jag i alla fall gjort så att jag har 80/443/22/8000/8082  de portarna går att nå utåt.. de behövs till de jag kör..
<Mathisen> sen så borde allt va nyaste versionerna.. så inte borde de finnas så mycket mer att göra eller hur ?
<Mathisen> har också installerat mod_security till apache
<Kira9204> Arch hade en ok iptables guide har jag för mig
<Kira9204> Notera att -m state är depricated sedam 2.6 tho, så använd conntrack istället
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-01
<Peyam> vad betyder detta ? LYR PÅ ÖVRE TALLRIK DAMAS
<Peyam> i fjäderben sammanhang
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-03
<HeMan> Finns Ubuntu 16.10 eller kanske 17.04 beta till Beaglebone black?
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-04
<ewook> trooololol!
<Mathisen> du säger så
<ewook> ja, nån gång per år måste jag ju säga nått...
<Apachez> någon av er som sett bra material för rookies att lära sig ubuntu?
<Apachez> typ nån bra å pedagogisk pdf eller youtubeklipp?
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-26
<Barre> tjo, vilken lugn helg det varit i kanalen
<HeMan> Det var väl för att jag var i Årsunda och åkte fort!
<Barre> förmodligen
<propus> god morgon!
<uniquorn> morning
<uniquorn> i need language support can anyone help me with this cover letter i wrote?
<uniquorn> the grammar is really hard
<uniquorn> in swedish
<Hund> uniquorn: Post it and someone might help you.
<Hund> Barre: Ingen vågar väl prata.
<Hund> Är det OT blir du kickad.
<Barre> Hund: så är det väl inte?
<uniquorn> im busy
<uniquorn> ill reply soon
<Hund> Jag vet en som blev kickad för att ha pratat om TV-serier. :P
<propus> god kväll på er :)
<Hund> propus: Morsning!
<propus> läget ?
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-27
<Hund> Det rullar på.
<Hund> Hur är det själv?
<propus> okej.. stabilt.. jo tack det är bara bra :)
<propus> ingen här inne som är intrsserad av att köpa en server ?
<Barre> Hund: det stämmer ju inte, vet en som snackade TV-Serier och blev av många bedd om att sluta spamma om vad som började på TV hela tiden, David har jag för mig. Inte blev han kickad eller bannad inte
<Barre> min unity har totalkrashat, får: Unable to find interface type 3 on interface 0x7aaad0
<Barre> detta när jag försöker reseta unity efter att jag varken har dash, paneler eller desktopfunktioner?
<Hund> Felet är ju att du har Unity. :P
<Spookan> Har en liten fundering, jag brukar alltid uppdatera mitt ubuntu med sudo apt-get update och sedan med upgrade, men endå kommer den grafiska uppdateraren fram efter ett tag med fler updates, ska man skippa cli updatesen och bara köra med den grafiska?
<Barre> Hund: orkade inte felsöka, skapade ny .config
<Barre> Spookan: konstigt, använder enbart apt-get, men det kan kanske finnas en uppdatering som kräver dist-upgrade kanske?
<Hund> :)
<Spookan> Barre: Ok, kör med 16.04 LTS, men kan ju kolla..
 * Barre kör samma version
<Nafallo> Spookan: kan det vara snaps?
<Hund> Är det inte lite tidigt för snaps?
<Hund> Det är dessutom tisdag bara.
<Spook-LAP> "Fylle Tisdag" :P
<Barre> tisdag!?!  Ska den här veckan aldrig ta slut?
<Hund> Testa snaps, veckan kanske flyger fram.
<Nafallo> nafallo@wendigo:~$ snap list|tail -n1
<Nafallo> telegram-desktop  1.2.6      54    3v1n0      -
<Nafallo> doing ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har aldrig testat Snaps faktiskt.
<Hund> Flatpack en gång.
<HeMan> jag kör snap på min Fedora med
<HeMan> en av mina favvo-snapsar är rg (ripgrep)
<Barre> snap, är det någon kontainerpryl?
<Nafallo> Barre: https://docs.snapcraft.io/snaps/intro
<Barre> tldr; plz
<Hund> Barre: Är du allvarlig?
<Hund> Menar du att jag vet mer om en ny sak än dig? :P
<Barre> hahaha
<K350> Hur kan jag ta redo på vilken rad  prompten/cursor befinner sig på i bash ?
<Mathisen> K350, vad menar du med vilken rad
<K350> Mathisen:  rad i terminalen
<K350> Mathisen: som i: tput cup <rad> <colum>
<K350> kolum
<Mathisen> du vill alltså vilken rad du är på i terminalen ?
<Mathisen> $LINENO ?
<Mathisen> eller fattar jag fel
<Mathisen> va de det du mena ?
<K350> Ja, det stämmer.
<K350> #LINE visar hur mkånga rader som finns. Inte vilken rad  markören befinner sig på.
<Mathisen> $LINENO säger vilken rad
<Mathisen> echo $LINENO
<Mathisen> om du inte vill se fel medelande
<Mathisen> men säger nog vilken rad du är på
<K350> hm,  $LINEND visar inget alls...hkm
<Mathisen> O inte D
<K350> ...det berodde på att jag stavade fel  :)
<K350> Lika så gott jag beskriver mitt problem lite utförligare:
<larsemil> Barre: snaps är det nya
<larsemil> cross-platform applications som har eget förråd för att installera.
<K350> Jag vill "rita" en linje mitt i terminalen genom att skriva ut ett | efter varje rad som skrivs ut med hjälp av printf. Men jag vet inte hur jag kan försäkr amig om att varje > hamnar på rätt plats. Jag tänkte först skriva %-<vadå>s före varje > men, ja..hoppas ni förstår ?
<larsemil> känns som att du egentligen vill börja kolla på curses. :D
<K350> larsemil: Ja, verkligen.  Men jag har inte hittat något om  curses i bash. Bara något gammalt script för enkla textboxar någon gjort.
<K350> Skript.
<larsemil> https://bashsimplecurses.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<K350> larsemil: Ja, det var det skriptet.
<larsemil> ah
<K350> Det var iofs längesedan jag provade det. Då var det  väldigt begränsat och  buggigt. Ska kika om det uppdaterats. Kanske i alla fall löser det aktuella problemet.  Annars är det kansek bättre att byta språk.
<larsemil> bash är ju överlag inte bra att skriva större grejer i.
<larsemil> jag har faktiskt - och nu blir jag väl skjuten - börjat skriva cli-program i php. :D
<K350> CLI-program i PHP. Oj, det gör du bara för att sticka ut, va  :)
<larsemil> Det är ju PHP jag jobbar med. Finns en del frameworks som gör att det blir riktigt riktigt smutt.
<larsemil> håller man på med hosting och deployment finns det ju några riktigt mogna program
<larsemil> wp-cli, composer, deployer bland annat
<larsemil> och K350 - du är räddad - http://php.net/manual/en/book.ncurses.php
<K350> larsemil: Räddad - jag vet inte. Jag har inte ens tittat på en PHP kod på säkert över 15 år !
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> nej men python är ju trevligt annars också
<larsemil> eller javascript.
<Barre> :/
<Mathisen> K350, är det endast | du vill ha på varje ny rad ? är det inte bara att använda \n | då
<K350> larsemil: Ja, vad jag har sett av Python så verkar det "lättare" att gå över till. Javascript ger mig 90-tals asociationer (jag är bara fördomsfull)
<K350> Mathisen: Njae, då tror jag | hamnar lite tokigt. Den ska ju ligga  i mitt på skrämen.
<Mathisen> hmm ok kombinera med tput som du sa tidigare då något i stil med COLS=$(tput cols) och CENTERCOL=$((COLS/2))
<K350> Mathisen: Jo, då får jag det i  mitten (center) men inte på rätt rad.
<K350> Mathisen: Eller, vas pratar ja gom ! Utskriften är ju redan på rätt rad !!!
<K350> "vad" ska det stå.
<K350> Nej, det fungerar inte.
<Nafallo> kallt ute = missnöjd Nafallo
<HeMan> Nafallo: vars är du? Här i Stockholm är det bara typ -9 grader
<HeMan> Nafallo: riktigt skönt!
<HeMan> Man börjar nästan längta efter vintern!
<Nafallo> HeMan: Göteborg
<Nafallo> -14 och 9m/s
<Hund> Ingen vet hur kallt det är här för termometrarna har frusit sönder.
<Hund> Eller så kan det vara så att jag kastade min och varit för snål för att köpa ny.
<Mathisen> -17 här och det räcker till
<Mathisen> knappt så man vågar sig till butiken. jag gillar inte kyla
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag hade högre förväntningar på dig.
<Sjobbe_> Hej!  Efter en uppdatering igår så startar in min dator utan den fastar på "loading operating system". Man kan trycka F12, välja hårddisken och då startar det. Hur löser jag detta?
<Sjobbe_> ska prova ett program som heter boot repair
<K350> Går det att se man sidan för ett program i föråden utan att ladda hem det? Undrar om man via terminalen kan få lite mer info om ett program innan man installerar det?
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-28
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> tjo
<Spookan> Vad göres?
<Hund> När K350 kommer tillbaka kan ni tipsa om debman.
<Barre> apt-cache show, det visar ju också mer info (inte man pages, men ändå)
<Nafallo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> ^-- Hund, Barre, K350
<Barre> du ser :)
<Nafallo> bah. archive maskinerna svarar ju inte som jag vill på * ;-)
<Nafallo> det hade jag ju kunnat testa först kanske...
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-01
<Spook-LAP> God morgon på er!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Spook-LAP> Barre: Läget?
<Barre> Spook-LAP: trött, själv då=
<Barre> s/=/?/
<Spook-LAP> Barre: Seg här, tar lite kaffe och vaknar till liv. ;)
<Barre> 12 koppar kaffe om dagen, det är bra för magen
<Barre> det rimmar, alltså är det sant
<Hund> Det beror ju dock på kaffet
<Hund> .
<Barre> nej
<Barre> :)
<Nafallo> kaffe
<Nafallo> jag behöver kaffe
<Barre> kaffe behöver dig Nafallo
<Nafallo> Barre: haha
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Barre: Om du dricker surt kaffe kommer du garanterat bli kass i kistan. :P
<Hund> Jag har extremt känslig mage och kan knappt äta eller dricka något, men mitt kaffe kan jag dricka i mängder utan att magen klagar.
<Barre> Hund: sant, men gött
<Hund> Du får sluta snåla på kaffet Barre. ;)
<Barre> Hund: jag är inte snål, det är bara det att jag inte är så kräsen :P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det får mig osökt att tänka på Farsans kompis.
<Hund> Han köpte alltid den billigaste ölen på bolaget.
<Barre> jasså
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> "Det är inte smaken jag är ute efter, det är ruset".
<Hund> Det var hans exakta ord.
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Jag visste inte vad jag skulle svara på det.
<Hund> Jag dricker hellre en bra än tio halvdanna.
<Hund> Men jag är och andra sidan inte ute efter ruset. :P
<Barre> det ena utesluter inte det anda
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Förvisso.
<Barre> och då menar jag att man kan dricka 10 bra
<Barre> inte en dålig
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Du tänker så.
<Barre> det gäller att vara tydlig
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag bygger dator.
<Hund> Jag uppdaterar min 10 år gamla server som håller på att ge upp.
<Barre> nått måste du väl ha att koppla tangentborden till antar jag
<Barre> :D
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Jag planerar mitt nästa tangentbordsbygge också. Men de får väl vänta lite nu när jag blev tvungen att köpa nya datorkomponenter.
<Hund> Jag har fått dille på att jag vill ha ett tyst tangentbord, löjligt tyst. :P
<Barre> det tystaste tangentbordet är det oanvända tangentbordet.
<Barre> voice command ftw ;P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Man kan få de väldigt tysta om man vill. :)
<Hund> https://linuxrocks.online/@hund/99609594490157372
<Barre> det tror jag. Är lite sugen själv, dessvärre har jag inte kapital att uppfylla de översta punkterna på todo-listan
<Hund> Vilka punkter är det?
<Barre> Elektrisk rök, knivslip och fermenteringsskåp
<Hund> Har du blivit jägare?
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> nej
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Nu ska jag ta en liten sen promenad.
<Barre> nu eller sen, bestäm dig ;P
<Hund> Tydligen närmare -20° ute. Så vi får se hur långt det blir. :)
<Hund> Pfft. :D
<Hund> Det var en kort runda.
<stoffepojken> Hej
<stoffepojken> Det var inte igår
<Barre> stoffepojken: tjena, måste varit några år sen va?
<stoffepojken> Barre: Ja, minst. Kul att se dig
<Barre> dito
<stoffepojken> Barre: Kör ni på med forumet och locot fortfarande?
<Barre> stoffepojken: forumet lever, besöker det med jämna mellan rum. LoCot vet jag inget om
<Barre> stoffepojken: du då, fortfarande inbiten AIKare? :)
<Barre> eller sviker mitt minne mig?
<stoffepojken> Minnet sviker inte :) Lika inbiten
<stoffepojken> Jag ser till Hund ibland på diverse forum
<Barre> där ett keyboard näms, eller kan nämnas, där finner du Hund
<stoffepojken> haha, jag fick även en liten utskällning av Vulfgar på ett känt androidforum. Kändes som gamla tider
<Barre> vulfgar har jag inte sett skymten av på många år
<stoffepojken> Hon hänger på swedroid. Eller gjorde åtminstone
<Hund> :D
<Hund> stoffepojken: Jag finns överallt!
<Hund> Jag hängde på Swedroid förut också, men vi växte ifrån varandra eller något.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-02
<stoffepojken> Hund: Haha
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<Barre> god morgon, har du vaknat
<Spookan> Jafan, är nere i skåne en sväng hos bruden. :P
<Barre> mycket snö?
<Spookan> Inget alls hehe..
<Barre> lyllo dig då :)
<Hund> Barre: Det är sommar i Skåne.
<Hund> De har gräs och grejer
<Hund> .
<Barre> så har de spettekaka, så det jämnar ut sig
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Bulle bulle har de dille på med.
<Barre> väldigt läskigt fenomen det också
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Vi får skapa någon egen variant.
<Barre> bulle bulle är väl en chockladboll i vanlig fralla? eller tänker jag på något annat?
<Hund> Precis.
<Barre> bra bra
<Barre> tänkte att de hittat på något annat läskigt också
<Hund> Vad sägs om kaka kaka? Kroppkaka med dammsugare.
<Barre> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Barre> JAAAAAA \o/
<Hund> Det känns lite mer norrländskt.
<Barre> Kanske TÃ¥rt-TÃ¥rta
<Barre> en semla i en potatisgratäng
<Hund> Haha! Mums. :D
<Hund> Härlig konsistens på den. :D
<Barre> hetvägg är ju gott ju
<Barre> så jag har inga problem med konsistensen
<Hund> Vad är det?
<Barre> Semla i varm mjölk
<Barre> http://www.semlor.nu/hetvagg-1340175
<Hund> Det är lite som älgtunga. Lite udda konsistens men det smakar gott. :)
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> Det
<Barre> aldrig ätit älgtunga
<Hund> Usch.
<Hund> Det låter kanske udda, men det smakar.. köttigt?
<Hund> Jag har min mjölk i ett glas när jag äter semla.
<Barre> tycker det låter spännande, på nått sätt så kan jag tänka mig rökt älgtunga
<Hund> Har fettisdagen varit förresten?
<Barre> ja
<Hund> Aldrig testat rökt.
<Hund> Vi brukar koka den till jul. sedan tar jag spat till dopp.
<Hund> När då?
<Barre> 13-feb tror jag
<Barre> jag åt nämligen min årliga semla lite för sent
<Hund> Ahh
<Barre> jupps 13-feb
<Hund> Meh
<Hund> Jag får baka egna då. :P
<Barre> de finns ju att få tag på nästan året om ju
<Hund> Kanske om man bor i en stad.
<Hund> Här har vi nyss uppfunnit ICA typ.
<Barre> du har ju internet, du måste ju bo i en stad ;P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Sverige är bra så sett.
<Hund> I grannbyn bor de drygt 80 pers, de har fiber.
 * Barre ser framför sig hur Hund ringer upp med 1200bps modem till en BBS som jump-host mot internet
<Hund> Det är lite så det fungerar här.
<Barre> fiber är bra för magen säger min läkare
<Hund> Min säger alltid att jag ska härda ut.
<Hund> Ärrade halsmandlar? Härda ut.
<Hund> Cancer i strupen? Härda ut.
<Barre> och tröstar dig med att det är aldrig försent att ge upp, tänk på att imorgon är det sämre
<Barre> Hund: cancer?
<Barre> är du så sjuk?
<Hund> Närå.
<Hund> Farsans kompis hade cancer i halsen.
<Hund> De sa att det var träningsvärk på Hälsocentralen..
<Hund> När jag var dit med halsmandlarna sa att han att jag skulle härda ut så går det över.
<Barre> min kamrat hade problem med halsen, när de opererade bort halsmandlarna upptäckte de att det var cancer
<Hund> Oj då.
<Barre> ny operation och han är helt ok idag
<Hund> Ibland ska man ha lite tur. :)
<Barre> jo
<Hund> Farmor har haft cancer två gånger på olika ställen.
<Barre> ajdå
<Barre> den skiten har tagit farfar, mormor och morfar
<Hund> Men än lever tanten. :)
<Hund> Ah. :(
<Hund> Morfar gick bort i cancer.
<Barre> :(
<Barre> nu tycker jag vi pratar om nått annat, det är ju ändå fredag \ö/
<Barre> jorå så att va heter de...
<Barre> ikväll blir det stekt fläskkarré, rostad sötpotatis/lök/potatis/morot, BBQ-sås och Bea till middag
<bamsefar> Najs :)
<Barre> bamsefar: mycket, fick tag i ett par riktigt fint marmorerade karrébitar. Dessa skall stekas och smörösas med rosmarin och vitlök i pannan. *mums*
<bamsefar> Barre: Oh, den grisen dog inte för jäves
<bamsefar> Barre: Tack för frukosten btw ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: frukost?!?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, nej, nej... inte åt du bulllängd till frukost? ^.^
<bamsefar> Barre: JAG ÄR VUXEN! :D
<Barre> men du var ju så stilig och slimmat, förstör inte det bamsefar!
<Barre> *slimmad
<bamsefar> Barre: Alltså, det är trots att jag ibland äter bulle till frukost
<Barre> lyllo dig!
<bamsefar> Barre: Ja, det är ganska praktiskt :)
<Hund> Barre: Vad känner du inför adoption?
<Hund> Hur*
<Barre> Hund: helt öppen :)
<Hund> Bra, när vill du att jag flyttar in?
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> :)
<Hund> Jag kan alternativt tänka mig att få matlådor serverad till dörren om du inte vill adoptera ett medelåldersbarn.
<Barre> hahahahha
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-03
<Hund> :P
<spookan> God morgon pojkar!
<Spookan> Hm gör en virusscan, har fått upp 56 ev virus, det känns ju skumt.. Hehe.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Vad har du gjort Spookan?
<Spookan> Hund: Ingen aning, kan det vara wine?
<andol> Med "ev virus", inkluderar programmet allt poteniellt skadligt, som webbläsarkakor, etc?
<Spookan> Vet inte, får se när han är klar.
<Spookan> Libreoffice/firefox/wine...
<Hund> Spookan: Hur vågar du anta virusprogrammets pronomen!?
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Testade clamtk lite..
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Jag kollar på som löder tangentbord live. :P
<Hund> en som*
<Hund> Jag borde nog förflytta mig till soffan och vila lite.
<Spookan> Hund: Varit uppe hela natten? ;)
<Hund> Jag somnade tidigt och vaknade tidigt. :P
<andol> Hund: Börjar bli vuxen? :)
<Hund> Lite för vuxen kanske. :P
<Hund> Jag har en kompis som kallar mig Gråhund.
<Spookan> Skönt att somna tidigt ibland. :P
<Spookan> Testar just nu Hexchat i Ubuntu.. Efter lite inställningar så funkar den bra. ;)
<Spookan> En grej som stör mig lite är att efter varje reboot så får jag tillbaka de engelska mapparna typ som Desktop Documents osv.. Borde man inte kunna fixa till det?
<Spookan> Det gick att lösa, fick avinstallera Engelska språket.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> cordac: Lever du?
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-04
<Hund> Vad kostar en biobiljett nu för tiden? Det står ingenting på SFs hemsida..
<andol> Hund: Kan vara ett hyfsat stor prisspann beroende på film och salong, men räkna med någonstans mellan 100kr och 200kr.
<Spookan> God morgon gott folk!
<Spookan> God morgon Cordac.
<cordac> god morgon!
<Spookan> cordac: Läget en dag som denna då?
<cordac> segt.. sjuk i feber å inflamation i öronen.. jobbar 12h.. bitig preggo fruga
<cordac> själv da?
<Spookan> Ohfan, här är det bra, är hos tjejen i Helsingborg, dricker kaffe och slappar..
<cordac> helsingborg.. skåneland
<cordac> vart e du ifrån annars da?
<cordac> eftersom du va i norrpan å snurrade häromdagen
<Spookan> Småland, en liten by som heter Malmbäck.
<cordac> 'ahh
<Spookan> Lite utanför Nässjö.
<cordac> vart lite ledsen eftersom du inte tog en bärs med mig när du ändå va här
<Spookan> Det kommer fler tåg. ;)
<cordac> så man får se hur en riktig nörd ser ut ;)
<cordac> du hade ju kunnat styra upp min wow installation på finburken =)
<cordac> e ju tvungen å köra windows nu =(
<Spookan> Bara för wow?
<cordac> testar budgie på denna nu
<cordac> yes sir
<cordac> å photoshop
<Spookan> Jag la ner wow, Gimp är ju lika bra ;)
<cordac> la ner? vafan.. då lira du typ i en vecka
<Spookan> Jepp, alla mina andra polare har slutat så jag la ner det med.. Inte kul att lira själv..
<cordac> du kunde joinat min server.. svenskt guild.. kör mythic tror ja
<cordac> roliga idioter
<cordac> ja kör bara casual..
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<cordac> kommer inte hinna lira när lillen kommer.. å så kör ja biljard oxå
<Spookan> Ah det är kul :P
<cordac> proffslirar du el fylle spel?
<Spookan> Mest mot tjejens släkt do och då :P
<Spookan> Spelade mer när jag var yngre, men kul och lira, vi får ta ett game nån dag + lite kall öl :P
<cordac> självklart
<cordac> eru ofta här i knutarna?
<cordac> btw.. vilken dist kör du, om man får fråga
<Spookan> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, kör den i min HP laptop, annars MacOS i en Mac Mini till tvn.
<cordac> ahh
<uniquorn> irc on vhf?
<Spookan> cordac: Och du Windows 10?
<cordac> budgie på denna, mint på en burk hemma, ubuntu + win10 på den andra
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<Spookan> Jag undviker Microsoft så mycket jag kan, tjejen kör Windows 10, men försöker att få henne till Linux. :P
<cordac> de borde inte vara svårt om hon inte anv win specifika saker
<cordac> bankid kan vara svårt å få att funka på linux..
<cordac> tjejen har handelsbanken å måste installa för att få sin dosa att funka
<cordac> för restore iaf.. annars anv man den inte antar jag
<Spookan> Men hon är så "inbiten" i Windows..
<cordac> bull
<cordac> de finns väl inget MS har som inte Linux har
<cordac> de ända ja kan tänka mig e spel, installs å lite admin stuff, vilket ja antar hon inte gör
<Spookan> Mm och hennes dator är typ webbläsare/facebook/skype..
<cordac> saker e väl lite krångligare bara
<cordac> då ere inget å joddra om juh!
<cordac> jiddra*
<Spookan> Precis :P
<Spookan> Men hon är rädd för att inte fatta, endå visar jag henne att det är inte mycket nytt att lära sig.
<cordac> byt laptop med henne 1v eller installa dual på hennes
<cordac> spook, jo de e mycke å lära sig
<cordac> men ubuntu/mint/elementary borde sköta de mesta åt henne
<Spookan> Går ej med dual, hon har redan för många partioner i datorn typ, körde live cd lite, men det var segt så hon trodde linux var så segt.
<cordac> de e väl bara att sno en av partitionerna då
<cordac> släng restoren.. de e ju ändå bara äcklig
<Spookan> Jag vill ju hellre blåsa hennes dator helt och lägga in Ubuntu i den.
<cordac> ja ogillar unity..
<cordac> så ge henne mint ist.. liknar windows mer å kanske e lättare å komma igång med
<cordac> jobbar du btw eller pluggar?
<cordac> hatar du mig nu bara för att ja drog in mint i de hela?'
<Spookan> Nä då ;) Jag gör inget jag bara njuter av livet för tillfället :P
<cordac> ojda.. Så kär alltså =)'
<cordac> hur träffades ni da? Med tanke på avståndet..
<Spookan> Irc :P
<Spookan> Hm måste lägga in css så man kan kopiera skyddade dvds :P
<Spookan> Spotify funkar ju bra i Linux nu. ;)
<cordac> css?
<cordac> Som  cascading Style Sheets? ;)
<Spookan> Nä, dvd kopierings skydd..
<cordac> visste inte ens att sånt fanns
<cordac> så att man kunde låsa upp de alltså
<andol> Jupp, dock jätteknäckt.
<andol> Utav en norrman.
<andol> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen
<cordac> men jäkligt nice aif =)
<Spookan> Jo, Walt Disney är ju mästare på att lägga på skydd på sina dvds/blurays, minns på VHS tiden, var många som inte ens kunde kolla på vhs från dem pga skyddet, har för mig att det hette Macrovision på den tiden hehe.
<Spookan> Men om man skaffade sig en topmatad vhs spelare och sen en vanlig så var det lugnt att kopiera. ;)
<cordac> heheh.. haxx<!
<Spookan> Hehe.
<cordac> Nu tvivlar ja på att de var just Walt som gjorde de.. meeeeeeeen.. Jag fattar va du mena ;)
<cordac> Sitter du å kopierar Disney å glider underground å säljer de som att de vore droger?
<cordac> Kan nästan se dig komma fram till mig i din svarta rock, öppna upp ena sidan där du har ett gäng, av dom senaste, filmerna fast tejpade.. Å med mörk röst säger du "ska'ru ha eller"
<cordac> Sen swischar du till din rock å försvinner i mörkrets skuggor... som BATMAN!
<Spookan> LOL
<andol> Verkar ju iofs lite ooptimalt att försvinna swoosh innan man hunnit sälja? :)
<andol> I övrigt så gillar jag skarpt bildspråket!
<cordac> hatar mitt jobb just nu
<cordac> eller ena kollegan..
<cordac> folk å deras "måste pilla fast ja inte får" känsla
<cordac> om 2 veckor ska han få en liten klapp av mig
<cordac> i ansiktet
<cordac> med en metallpinne
<cordac> =)
<Hund> För att våld är ju en vetenskapligt bevisad lösning på alla problem. ;P
<Sjobbe> Hej!  Någon vänlig själ som vill hjälpa mig att få igång en usb-videoinspelningssticka?   har försökt själv nu i flera dagar och lyckas inte
<Sjobbe> skriver jag lsusb så får jag upp denna: 1b71:3002 Fushicai USBTV007 Video Grabber [EasyCAP]
<Hund> Sjobbe: Vad heter den?
<Sjobbe> Easycap usbtv007, finns tydligen 4st som ser identiska ut men har olika tillverkare
<Sjobbe> som jag fattat det så kom stöd för just min i kernel 3.9, jag har ju nyss uppdaterat datorn så borde väl ha det senaste
<Sjobbe> rätt ny på linux
<Hund> Version 3.9 är väl typ 5 år gammal, så det bör vara lugnt där iallafall. :)
<Sjobbe> hursomhelst så skapas en mapp "video0"  i dev.. när jag pluggar i den.   den försvinner när jag pluggar ur. Får inte enheten att funka i varken vlc eller kdenlive
<Sjobbe> har följt denna: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217493
<Hund> https://askubuntu.com/a/988113
<Hund> Testat det?
<Sjobbe> jepp, får då felmeddelande : vlc unable to open "v4l2:///dev/video0"
<Sjobbe> jag vet inte om jag har fipplat för mycket så jag har typ haft sönder drivrutinen till enheten. Har hållit på med denna så länge så jag har glömt bort om jag ens testade vlc i första början
<Hund> Vad har du gjort då? :)
<Sjobbe> går det att börja om från scratch? typ som i windows att man avinstallerar drivrutinen och installerar om den?
<Sjobbe> nä jag följde denna: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217493
<Sjobbe> compilade något, men tror att det blev error när jag försökte
<Sjobbe> kanske för att stödet redan fanns..   :P
<Hund> Guiden är också drygt 6 år gammal, så det kan ju ha hänt lite sedan dess. ;P
<Sjobbe> Denna är det: https://wiki.batc.org.uk/Fushicai_USBTV007
<Sjobbe> Blir så frustrerad då det står att det bara ska funka, no drivers needed
<Hund> Ah
<Spookan> Tjena Hund!
<Hund> Spookan: yo
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Hund> Sjobbe: Har du testat med Open broadcasting software?
<Hund> Spookan: Jodå, trött. :P
<Hund> Själv?
<Sjobbe> Hund: Ska testa
<Spookan> Hund: Rätt så seg ;)
<Sjobbe> enligt denna så kan det vara så att jag inte har access till video0: https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/69314/vlc-unable-to-open-mrl-v4l2-dev-video0
<Hund> Kör kommandot "groups" och kolla om du är med i gruppen "video".
<Hund> Spookan: Okej. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Vad mer kan man göra för kul i Linux då? :P
<Hund> Du kan lösa problemet med varför qutebrowser inte förstår att jag har webkit.
<Sjobbe> Hund: Herrejävlar! Det funkar med Open Broadcasting Software
<Sjobbe> men det är ju bara stört, varför då?
<Hund> Sjobbe: Ifrågasätt inget, håll tyst och var glad att det fungerar. :D
<Hund> Närå, jag har inget bra svar på varför VLC är ovillig.
<Sjobbe> Hahaha
<Hund> :D
<Sjobbe> Tack för hjälpen!
<Hund> Det är inget att tacka för, jag skickar en faktura i veckan. ;)
<Sjobbe> :)
<Sjobbe> Behöver hjälp med en till grej som jag verkar ha ställt till med nu
<Sjobbe> kan inte mounta en hårddisk längre
<Hund> ahh
<Sjobbe> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/69314/vlc-unable-to-open-mrl-v4l2-dev-video0
<Sjobbe> körde dom där kommandona
<Sjobbe> usermod -G video "mittnamn"
<Sjobbe> efter det kan jag inte mounta
<Hund> Det ska inte ha något med saken att göra.
<Hund> Vad har den för enhetsnamn? Du kan kolla det med "sudo fdisk -l".
<Sjobbe> hepp
<Hund> Typ /dev/sda2 eller något.
<Sjobbe> sda1 är det
<Sjobbe> jag provar att boota om
<Sjobbe> Hund: På något jävla sätt har jag lyckats ta bort min användare från "sudoers file"
<Sjobbe> suck, det känns illa..  hur fixar jag det?
<Hund> haha :)
<Hund> Logga in som root och kör "visudo" och lägg till dig där.
<Sjobbe> hur loggar man in som root?
<Sjobbe> nvm, kollar google.  tack!
<Hund> su -
<Hund> Bör fungera.
<cordac> Hund: knappt..
<cordac> sträckte ryggen innan.. som plus på min man-cold ja redan har.. efter 6h väntan på akuten gav ja upp
<cordac> nu blire soffläge i serie med frugan..
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-24
<Apachez> kerneln som TBG kör på kompilerades för 15 år sedan :D
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-29
<Apachez> now its time to panic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPoPwrQwm_g
<maxjezy> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-01
<maxjezy> Kan jag med ubuntu trolla till mig en publik ipv4 eller en ipv6 adress?
<maxjezy> sitter på mobilt tele2/Comviq och Telenor
<maxjezy> eller har jag fattat grejen rätt att det inte går att få bort strict NAT när man har det.
<maxjezy> jag frågar här för jag har googlat i dagar.
<maxjezy> Mikaela?
<maxjezy> jag blev borta lite när jag fipplade på ipv6 inställningarna
<maxjezy> om någon svarade och jag missade så får ni gärna skriva igen'
<maxjezy> jag får ipv6 (native) men fortfarande mycket strikt NAT och inget NAT alls.
<Apachez> du får väl vpna till en burk som har publikt ip?
<maxjezy> någon som surfar mobilt och har löst det här med strikt NAT?
<bamsefar> ipv6?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> jag får strikt fastän jag har ipv6
<maxjezy> och när jag har ipv6 så funkar inte dns servern bra misstänker jag, kommer in på google och lite sånt men nästan hela internet är dött.
<bamsefar> Du kan ju bara ansluta till andra ipv6-adresser.
<bamsefar> Men vad är problemet med nat?
<maxjezy> jag försöker få gamestreaming att fungera, vissa spel tillåter ju strikt NAT online medans andra är kinkigare.
<bamsefar> Okej
<maxjezy> som min dotter, när hon spelar online med kompisar så hittar hon servern och blir inbjuden utan problem
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte riktigt vad strikt nat betyder.
<maxjezy> Det finns typ tre nivåer, strikt och öppen. det har väl med portar att göra och att man ligger bakom en brandvägg normalt genom ipv4 när man delar adresser utåt?
<maxjezy> jag är noob inom detta. läst på i ett par dagar man det är så mycket att ta in när man knappt är intresserad.
<maxjezy> tele2/Comviq ska tydligen erbjuda ipv6 och ipv6 ska vara lösningen till att spela online när man har strikt NAT som beror på nått.
<bamsefar> Är det här en xbox-term?
<maxjezy> ja delvis.
<maxjezy> men även massa andra grejer som jag fattat det.
<bamsefar> Strict verkar ju vara att det inte går att forwarda portar, det är ju alltid sant när någon annan än du driver natboxen.
<bamsefar> IPv6 löser ju problemet om den du vill ansluta till har ipv6.
<bamsefar> Och din xbox eller whatever har en ipv6-adress.
<maxjezy> ja men den har det, jag har dubbelkollat mot ipv6 tester online
<maxjezy> jag har hög poäng. allt är grönt.
<maxjezy> jag tror att det kan bero på nån ipv6 tunneling d6 nått.
<maxjezy> typ som att det ändå inte är äkta ipv6
<bamsefar> Men du får väl ipv6 av tele2?
<bamsefar> Vad har du för leverantör idag?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tele2
<bamsefar> Dåså
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ har du native ipv6.
<maxjezy> det funkar men endå så får jag strikt NAT
<bamsefar> På alla spel eller några?
<bamsefar> Alla spelservrar kanske inte har ipv6?
<maxjezy> på xboxen som helhet
<bamsefar> Vilka spel gäller det här specifikt?
<maxjezy> den testar connection
<maxjezy> i uppkopplingsläget.
<maxjezy> testar mot massa servrar
<maxjezy> och säger att jag har kass lina
<maxjezy> failed on almost all services typ
<bamsefar> Okej
<maxjezy> men microsoft säger att ipv6 är bäst
<bamsefar> Vad är det för servrar då?
<maxjezy> de lirar det i stor grad
<bamsefar> IPv6 är bäst. :)
<maxjezy> microsoft servrar
<maxjezy> inte typ spelservrar.
<maxjezy> jag har testat alternativa portar
<bamsefar> Det kommer aldrig funka.
<maxjezy> dns från google
<bamsefar> För ingen kan ansluta in till dig med tele2 som natar.
<maxjezy> vad ska jag göra
<maxjezy> skaffa fiber?
<bamsefar> Det tycker jag.
<maxjezy> hoppades på att få köra 4g och sden 5g
<maxjezy> sen
<maxjezy> det funkar ju endå att spela på när jag har ipv4, spel som fortnite och GTA
<maxjezy> men HALO och annat kräver ju lite mer
<maxjezy> och varför jag blev intresserad och ville detta från första början var att man kan streama spel från Xbox till Linux, Android, pc, smart tv osv.
<maxjezy> online och wifi men det kräver öppen NAT, eller publik ip
<maxjezy> men tack bamsefar, jag ska skaffa fiber. jag kände det på mig men hoppades som sagt på 4g som enda internet nu när det är så billigt igen.
<maxjezy> blir låst till comhem i huset och de är inte billiga i drift, 5 meter bort har dom stadsnät till halva priset.
<maxjezy> det finns företag online som påstår sig ha appar och tunneling till ipv6 och öppen nat osv.
<maxjezy> är det legit?
<maxjezy> hälften av internet är ju typ scam idag så jag är alltid tveksam. speciellt när man kollar appar på google play butiken
<maxjezy> finns en som heter speedify virtual adapter, påstår sig ge level 2, moderate NAT
<bamsefar> Ingen aning
